#xubuntu 2007-08-13
<hsdyhfg> my network card doesnt look like its compatible
<BFTD> really?
<BFTD> whats wrong?
<hsdyhfg> well i was installing xubuntu on my laptop earlier on
<hsdyhfg> and everything looked fine
<hsdyhfg> until
<hsdyhfg> BAM
<hsdyhfg> !
<BFTD> !
<hsdyhfg> the internet didnt work
<hsdyhfg> .
<BFTD> nuclear explosion?
<BFTD> oh
<hsdyhfg> so i tried reinstalling it
<BFTD> does it show up in lspci?
<hsdyhfg> erm
<hsdyhfg> let me see
<hsdyhfg> erm
<hsdyhfg> typed it in
<hsdyhfg> and its got lots of 1s and 0s and stuff
<hsdyhfg> but no error messages :S
<BFTD> pastebin it
<BFTD> "lspci" in terminal?
<BFTD> without quotes
<hsdyhfg> yep
<hsdyhfg> i cant paste coz im using a different pc
<hsdyhfg> but the ethernet bit says
<hsdyhfg> 000:00:12:0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 74)
<BFTD> yuck
<BFTD> VIA sucks
<BFTD> but ok
<BFTD> what does "ifconfig" say?
<hsdyhfg> erm
<BFTD> does it show eth0?
<hsdyhfg> cant see eth0 anywhere
<hsdyhfg> oh yea
<hsdyhfg> whoops
<hsdyhfg> yep
<hsdyhfg> it does
<hsdyhfg> all looks fine
<BFTD> ok
<hsdyhfg> is "interrupt" bad?
<BFTD> how and where do you get your internet?
<BFTD> and how does it get to this computer?
<hsdyhfg> k
<hsdyhfg> im on a different pc running shitty windows atm
<hsdyhfg> cos i cant use my laptop because the network card isn't working on xubuntu
<hsdyhfg> its all plugged into one hub, which goes off towards internet
<BFTD> is it a hub or a router?
<hsdyhfg> erm
<hsdyhfg> hub then router
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> so is the router set to DHCP?
<hsdyhfg> im pretty sure it is
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> unplug the cable and plug it back in
<hsdyhfg> lol
<hsdyhfg> kk
<BFTD> do you see any link lights on the card?
<hsdyhfg> nope, there arent any lights on the card but the one on the hub is flashing
<hsdyhfg> when i installed it
<hsdyhfg> an error message came up at startup
<hsdyhfg> but when i reboot
<hsdyhfg> the error doesn't show anymore
<hsdyhfg> im gonna reinstall it
<hsdyhfg> and type the error
<hsdyhfg> no state is present for card V8235
<hsdyhfg> no state is present for modem
<BFTD> not sure
<hsdyhfg> ahh kk
<hsdyhfg> i'll post something on the forums no doubt
<hsdyhfg> cheers anyways
<cclampblues> anyone awake in here?
<vidd_laptop> what up
<Jester45> vidd did you get the server working or you just gonna wait till you go to work again
<vidd_laptop> wait till i get to work
<vidd_laptop> the game is on
<Jester45> k
<Jester45> just wondering
<hsdyhfg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3179246#post3179246
<hsdyhfg> if anyone can help on this i would be very greatfull
<hsdyhfg> laters
* Rabbitbunny is now getting serious (files:backed up) (iso:burned) (status:booting to cd)
<Rabbitbunny> I'm trying to install from livecd, My display is limited to 640*480. How do I install?
<Jester45> you could try the better alt cd
<Jester45> shouldnt you beable to install anyways
<Rabbitbunny> You have to click on things to install. I can't see anything.
<Rabbitbunny> I'm going to choke someone if I need to dl another cd. My burner is on my server. which is supposed to be getting a new OS right now.
<Rabbitbunny> Okay. What if I just reconfigure xorg, how would I restart it?
<zials> ctrl + alt + backspace
<Rabbitbunny> ty
<Rabbitbunny> uh.. where would aI type that?
<suebuntu> hi guys... as we speak i am waiting for the last couple of minutes for the ALTERNATE INSTALL cd for x to burn...  can anyone give me any tips i might need for the install?  will the installer tell me what commands to enter?  will the installer tell me how to make my swap and main partitions?
<cameron_> Azureous crashes on startup, I've reinstalled Azurous, and it still crashes, I do have to torrent set to download to a ntfs partition, but I have ntfs-config and it is set to write
<Pumpernickel> If you launch it from a terminal, what does it print as it crashes?
<Pumpernickel> (Use pastebin if it's more than a line.)
<Jester45> cameron_, did you remove and delete the config for it.
<cameron_> sry, back, didn't know anyone was on XD
<cameron_> I removed it, and jave
<cameron_> java
<cameron_> it said blackjava 1.4 had an error
<cameron_> would installing java 6 work?
<Pumpernickel> Kinda hard to say, without knowing what the actual error was.
<cameron_> merry christmas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33529/
<cameron_> XD
<cameron_> I already uninstalled Blackdown-1.4.2-02
<cameron_> so should I download sun java 6 from the repos?
<Pumpernickel> bug 105816
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105816 in azureus "Azureus crashes after start" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105816
<Pumpernickel> bug 57875
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57875 in azureus "Azureus hangs or crashes showing splash screen at start" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57875
<cameron_> 1st one
<cclampblues> yo
<Pumpernickel> The trace is similar for both.
<Pumpernickel> The second link has more information on the nature of the problem, the first has more information on the fix.
<cameron_> I downloaded the .jar file from Azurouses website, how do I install it?
<cclampblues> just tap the lid with the back of a knife, then twist
<cclampblues> pour contents into power supply fan (you may need to tilt the case or use an angled funnel)
<cclampblues> does anyone know how to set up this whole internet thing - only without the goddamn wires?
<cclampblues> the little light is blinking alright, but no internet
<cameron_> WIfi
<Pumpernickel> cameron_: First link, third reply.
<cameron_> ???
<cclampblues> this was not a problem with that edgy elf but this fiesty fawn is a bitch
<Pumpernickel> !language | cclampblues
<ubotu> cclampblues: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cclampblues> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<cclampblues> lol.
<cclampblues> !rollover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rollover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cclampblues> still a stupid robot
<cclampblues> i know i get it pumper
<cclampblues> sorry
<cclampblues> in all seirousness the fawn hates my wireless connection.
<cclampblues> but the elf had no problems.
<cclampblues> I go to network settings and i show two wireless networks
<cclampblues> i configured one, then the other, then both, and nothing
<cclampblues> ok thats not enitrely true. when i set up (wlan0) the light on my pcmcia (did i meantion its a laptop?) wifi card blinks: activity but no love from firefox, gaim, etc.
<cclampblues> anyone have any suggestions? if not i will just keep playing with the robot....................
<cclampblues> after all someone needs to teach it some new tricks
<Pumpernickel> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pumpernickel> The 'supported hardware' wiki may have documentation re: what it takes to get your wifi hardware working in Feisty.
<cclampblues> yeah, i appriciate that, but why would one device be supported in fiesty but not edgy?
<cclampblues> err. vice versa rather
<cameron_> I have Azureus3.0.1.6.jar on my desktop, when I run cameron@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ java Azureus3.0.1.6.jar
<cameron_> , I get cameron@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ java Azureus3.0.1.6.jar
<Pumpernickel> I'd be surprised if it wasn't supported in Feisty.  Most wifi problems are just configuration problems.
<cclampblues> thats what i think the case is here. but i am at a loss as what could be the problem.
<Pumpernickel> That's why I recommended the 'supported hardware' wiki.  It often shows what it takes to make it work.
<cclampblues> right but my device is not listed
<cclampblues> i have/am reading the wiki
<Pumpernickel> What is it?
<cclampblues> an smc pcmcia card
<Pumpernickel> Model?
<cclampblues> smc2635w
<cclampblues> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7525.html
<cclampblues> but it worked like magic with the edgy elf.
<mikubuntu> heeeelllllp please with install from alternate cd.  I am at the partitioner and its telling me b4 the LVM can b configd, current scheme has to b written to disk... the partition tables of following devices are changed: scsi1 (0,0,0) (sda)  do i want to proceed and write the changes?
<mikubuntu> or i can 'go back' ... i'm lost
<Pumpernickel> If it's going to be set up the way you want, go ahead.
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: i don't have a pref as long as it's correct for sys
<mikubuntu> i am not trying to save any files or data, complete writeover win98
<mikubuntu> am i safe to proceed here, or should i go back to Option 1: Guided, recize scsi1, partition #5,sda, and used freed space; or, Option 2: Guided: use entire disk; or Option 3: Guided, use entire disk and set up LVM
<Pumpernickel> Set it up however you want.
<mikubuntu> its a 10.3 hard drive, and 64 ram; does that make any diff as to choice?
<cclampblues> i entered iwconfig in terminal.... what is the difference between lo wmaster0 and wlan0
<cclampblues> ?
<mikubuntu> there must be some reason x is offering the choice, can someone shed some lite for me?
<Pumpernickel> LVM is unnecessary for a disk config that small; it only really becomes useful with multiple partitions/disks.
<Pumpernickel> The rest pretty much explains itself - one option to use the entire disk, the other to use just the unused space on it.
<Pumpernickel> cclampblues: lo is your loopback interface.  wlan0 should be your wireless interface.
<cclampblues> loopback?
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: sounds like you're saying to go with door number two
<mikubuntu> so now it's creating ext3, and then swapfile ... what's the purpose of the swap?
<cclampblues> is there a terminal command to setup wlan0 directly. it shows as 0 quality, signal and noise
<cclampblues> i did setup wlan0 through the network settings gui dialog
<Pumpernickel> There's ifconfig/iwconfig.
<mikubuntu> pumpernickel: can you tell me anything about the GRUB error 18?  we completed an install of x on her computer, but when she tried to boot got that error message; i have her on the phone...
<Pumpernickel> mikubuntu: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Stage2-errors
<cclampblues> well thanks for your help pumperkickel,,,,,,, keep at it tomorrow...
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: thanks, i'll send it to her
<Chriswaterguy> hi... having problem creating a file system. I'm installing Xubuntu from the Desktop CD (which I burned last night after doing a checksum)
<Chriswaterguy> I get an error message: "Failed to create a file system. The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<cellofellow> so, that means mkfs-ext3 /dev/sda1 failed for some reason.
<cellofellow> mkfs.ext3 rather
<cameron_> I have java 6, how do I install a .jar program with it?
<cellofellow> cameron_: I'd try java thefile.jar
<Chriswaterguy> I'm installing on a Lenovo Thinkpad R60.
<cameron_> cameron@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ java Azureus3.0.1.6.jar
<cameron_> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Azureus3/0/1/6/jar
<cameron_> cameron@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<Chriswaterguy> cellofellow: Do you mean the disk failed?
<Chriswaterguy> Any suggestions?
<cellofellow> brb, sorry
<Jester45> cameron_, try using the linux download and run the sh script
<cameron_> ?
<Jester45> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus/Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux.tar.bz2?download
<Jester45> or if your amd64
<cameron_> no, intel P D
<alnokta> what font do you use for user interface settings?
<cameron_> Azurous 3.0 is out though
<cameron_> Azureus3.0.1.6.jar is what I have, but then how do I install the bz2 file???????/
<Jester45> yea...
<Jester45> 3.0 is poop
<Jester45> un untar
<Chriswaterguy> (I may have an answer - going to follow the last post in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5296 )
<Jester45> then goto the folder it makes from the untaring
<Jester45> then run the script
<Jester45> its named azureus i think
<cameron_> cameron@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ un untar Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux.tar.bz2
<cameron_> bash: un: command not found
<Jester45> tar -xvvjf Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux.tar.bz2
<alnokta> ? i mean what do you prefer ;)
<Jester45> alnokta, i use 9 point
<Jester45> sana
<Jester45> sans
<cameron_> kk, I got the uncompressed folder, now I would like to install...
<alnokta> Jester45, thanks :)
<Jester45> cameron_, thats the stuff
<cameron_> hostis
<Jester45> there is not installing
<Jester45>  go into the foler
<cameron_> click the exe?
<mikubuntu> can someone tell me; is BIOS hardware or software?  how do i 'flash' a BIOS to update it (an old laptop is not allowing me to get to the page for boot options)
<Jester45> and run the script
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> the file named azureus or Azureus it will have a icon that looks like a white peice of paper with a light gray gear on it
<alnokta> Jester45, is there a page 'whats new' for gutsy?
<Jester45> if your using defualt icons
<cameron_> ary, g2g, but THANK YOU, I NEEEDED some torrents ;)
<Jester45> cam
<Jester45> darn
<Jester45> if anyone sees him again tell him to try deluge
<Jester45> alnokta, idk feel free to find with google or on the wiki
<mikubuntu> can someone tell me; is BIOS hardware or software?  how do i 'flash' a BIOS to update it (an old laptop is not allowing me to get to the page for boot options)
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: BIOS is Basic Input/Output System. It is a basic system for configuring the hardware.
<cellofellow> to flash the bios, you need a floppy, but idk how.
<cellofellow> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> blasted bot
<cellofellow> !BIOS
<Jester45> its half software...
<cellofellow> more like firmware
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> some older computers cant be updated
<Jester45> its like a kernel but lower level... but im guessing you dont know what those are
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: thanks.  so if it can't be updated, i wonder ... i bought this hard drive 2.5" enclosure one button backup thing ... can i take the hd out of the aforementioned machine, attach it to another, install xub, and then put it back in the machine with any hope for success?
<Jester45> depends on the machines
<Jester45> are the the same hardware
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: if you don't customize the hardware settings, should work mostly.
<mikubuntu> hmmmm.... ok
<Jester45> well biggest thing are they both intel or amd
<Jester45> you might need to reset the video settings
<mikubuntu> ok.  is amd what they refer to as 64 bit?
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> someof them
<Jester45> what amd is it
<cellofellow> AMD is a company like Intel. AMD came up with the x86_64 stuff first, so it gets called amd64 a lot.
<cellofellow> but amd makes normal x86_32 stuff too.
<mikubuntu> i don't know if i have amd on any of them; do all the mfgs make machines using either or?
<mikubuntu> like does dell make some 64bit and some intel?
<cellofellow> most are Intel-only shops, actually.
<Jester45> it should be fine
<Jester45> just get the 32bit one
<cellofellow> Dell has lots of Intel 32 and 64, plus a bit of AMD 32 and 64.
<mikubuntu> so the amd is a rarer find
<cellofellow> smaller company.
<Jester45> the 64bit cpu should have the 32bit compatiblity
<cellofellow> only popular with the masses in recent years.
<cellofellow> If it's an AMD or Intel 64 bit CPU, it has 32 bit compatibily.
<cellofellow> other brands don't bother with backwards compatibility, like IBM PowerPC and Sun SPARC 64bit versions don't work with the older 32bit.
<mikubuntu> hmmmmm ... ok... i seee the software install on the desktop i'm trying to do is at 94%... i wish i thought it would be a flawless install, but i'm kinda dreading the end....
<mikubuntu> 97% and 'cleaning up'
<Jester45> dreading what?
<mikubuntu> that there won't be a successful 'out of the box' install
<mikubuntu> we've been trying to get x on my friends machine for three days, and she keeps having to go back livecd
<mikubuntu> omg, its doing the 'grub' install now.  that's where her prob has been, on boot says grub error 18, and won't boot
<cellofellow> grub has good docs
<mikubuntu> rebooting now, cross fingers for me plz
<mikubuntu> if it works it will be mom's introduction to the early 21st century
<mikubuntu> wow.  xubuntu loaded up perfectly, or it seems to have at least, and this is a lot older and smaller system than my friends that we've been having so much trouble with.  gonna cut out and give it a test ride, thanks for all your help guys.
<mikubuntu> ooops, but wait; one more question ... where do i go to set screen parameters?  the word 'application' is cut off the top left of the screen, is there a way to adjust?
<cellofellow> should be monitor options
<cellofellow> the OSD
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: thanks, i'll go check it out
<anandanbu> How to add Pidgin in the top panel if xubuntu 7.04
<mikubuntu> hmmmmm.... just got done installing x on a hp pav 6635, with a win98 sticker on it, and seems to be a good install all around. abiword renders well, but openoffice is a graphic mess.  i obviously don't want this machine for 'gaming' in any modern sense of the word, but i thought mom could play her card games on it at least.  but when i try to install, or enable ANY of the games on the installed list, i get a msg that it's not s
<mikubuntu> upported for this machine ... ?  is it possible that it won't support a game of solitaire???
<voldermort> How to remove an item from the top panel in xubuntu 7.04
<Rabbitbunny> Hmm, second problem. It fails to partition my drive without giving a specific error.
<Rabbitbunny> It reads the drive, see all my files.
<vasilije> it happened to me once, just reboot
<Rabbitbunny> Okay.
<Rabbitbunny> it laughed and did it again.
<Rabbitbunny> for some reason my ide drive is scsi now. interesting.
<vasilije> what exaclty are you trying to do? install?
<Rabbitbunny> Yes.
<vasilije> what version? xubuntu? 6.06?
<Rabbitbunny> xubuntu.... newest stable.
<vasilije> 7.04?
<Rabbitbunny> yeah, 7.04 live cd
<Rabbitbunny> "desktop"
<vasilije> hmmm... I didn't even give it a try, the live cd didn't recognize my picmcia wifi card. But the 6.06 does, go figure
<vasilije> so I'd recommend you stick to 6.06
<vasilije> it's most stable from what I understand
<Rabbitbunny> Okay. I'll download yet another cd.
<Rabbitbunny> This is really the part that annoys the hell out of me. spend two hours downloading, try to install, spend two hours downloading different cd...
<Rabbitbunny> wait, six hours now. somebody is killing my pipe
<vasilije> yeah, I went through that hell on the weekend, only to get back to xubuntu 6.06 again. Xserver crashed cuz of a screen lock (screen saver) bug while I was updating, I've all the ubuntu/xubuntu versions on cd now
<vasilije> xubuntu 6.06 is the best for a slower machine
<Rabbitbunny> ah.
<Rabbitbunny> Good to know.
<vasilije> just turn off the screen locking after you install
<Rabbitbunny> why would the screen ever lock?
<vasilije> well if you don't use the machine for a while it asks for your password, that's a screen saver option
<vasilije> it's turned on by default and it's very annoying
<Rabbitbunny> oh, Yeah I hate that. physical entry is not a huge security risk for me. The closest house is two miles.
<vasilije> and buggy
<Rabbitbunny> I just wan it to sit there be quiet, run samba apache php mysql ventrilo and anything I decide to write all wile displaying wireshark.
<Rabbitbunny> that's it. no video editing. just sit there and shut up.
<vasilije> It'll do just fine
<Rabbitbunny> it it didn't get four or five viruses everyday like xphome it would be awesome too
<vasilije> well you don't have to worry about that
<Rabbitbunny> maybe even go ! when it sees some crazy network activity. '3000 DNS ptr's from one box in 12 seconds? throw up the ! flash the screen!'
<Rabbitbunny> ohyeah, I bet *nix isn't going to get windows virii...
<vasilije> there's no way for that to happen
<Rabbitbunny> right, calls are entirly different.
<vasilije> but it can collapse under it's own weight, at least the GUI stuff, and if you're no propellerhead, it's off for a reinstall again
<Rabbitbunny> meh, as long as it's not planning on taking my files down with it... no biggy.
<Rabbitbunny> Once I install it I can do it a hundred million times.
<Rabbitbunny> eh, naptime.
<vasilije> yeah, I've some windows stuff to do
<Rabbitnix> lol, decided against the nap.
<Rabbitbunny> Windows box
<Rabbitnix> Server.
* Rabbitnix meets windows
<Rabbitnix> oh, that looks odd.
<vasilije> mmm
<vasilije> I've no problem with windows, .NET pays the smokes
<Rabbitnix> lol
<Rabbitnix> It's soo easy to teach and quick to set up, that's the kety to it's dominance.
<vasilije> have you tried mac?
<Rabbitnix> However, I've quite an intrest in robotics, and you can't have a windows box running around the neighborhood.
<Rabbitnix> Not yet, easier?
<vasilije> if what you say is true, mac should be dominant
<Rabbitnix> lol, it's for gimps eh?
<Rabbitnix> then again, until a few years ago mac was pushing the 'we got piktures nubs' campaign.
<vasilije> yeah, but you can also hack away with it all you want, a monster
<Rabbitnix> intresting.
<Rabbitnix> *interesting
<vasilije> I was very much against having a mac
<Rabbitnix> I've _got_ one... ] [e ftl :(
<vasilije> until... I got one :)
<Rabbitnix> one of these days it's a fash tank, when I get off my ass and do it.
<Rabbitnix> *fish.
<Rabbitnix> typi8ng in the dary sucks.
<vasilije> have u used linux for a longer period?
<vasilije> you are interested in making a robot run around on linux?
<BWMerlin> Hi i have broken panel some how
<BWMerlin> i have managed to get to /usr/share/application and have opened xfce settings manager (nothing will open from a right click on the desktop) but i still can't open panel
<vasilije> the applications button is gone?
<vasilije> or the whole panel?
<BWMerlin> the whole panel ie. the top and bottom bars and it has taken right click with it (ie. nothing will launch from the right click menu)
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<Solid> does xubuntu work with 32mo ram? With an alternate installer of course...?
<Pumpernickel> The minimum amount I've seen is usually 64MB.
<Solid> Win98 works fine with 32mo, i thought that would be the same with xfce...?
<pleia2> Solid: you might want to try something line fluxbox instead
<pleia2> s/line/like
<pleia2> in theory xfce could run on 32M, but it'd be pretty awful, even on my super slimmed down laptop w/ 128M of ram the lowest I've been able to get on-bootup to get with xfce is 36M of ram usage - and that's without thunar or cups running in the background
<pleia2> or much at all running in the background, I shut down a lot of services to get that low
<pleia2> no gdm, no xscreensaver, no hald
<Solid> okay, i'll try
<Solid> thanks
<BWMerlin> does anyone know how to restore panel?
<Pumpernickel> BWMerlin: alt + F2 should bring up a 'run' dialog; launch xfce4-panel from there.
<BWMerlin> cheers thats done the trick
<BWMerlin> idk y it broke in the first place but thanks
<vasilije> does anyone know the difference in stability and performance between 6.06 and 6.10, should I expect more stable xfce if I upgrade to 6.10 for example? I've had it crash on me last time I installed
<TheSheep> vasilije: both dapper and edgy use a beta version of xfce, feisty is the first one with a stable version, as far as I remember
<vasilije> hmmm... thanxs... what bugs me now is feisty's support for my pcimcia wireless lan card. When I boot the feisty ubuntu cd it has problems connecting on my access point, with dapper I don't have that problem. But it does find the name of the wireless network. Could this be because I'm low on RAM and the ubuntu feisty live cd uses too much of it?
<vasilije> and do you think I'll get some performance and stability advantages by upgrading from dapper to feisty?
<TheSheep> vasilije: stability yes, performance -- depends, don't know about hardware support, it changes from version to version rater randomly :(
<sayers> Hello. Is there a minimum hardware / reccomended hardware page? I'm looking into buying an ancient laptop and want to know if I can use it
<TheSheep> sayers: http://xubuntu.org/get#requirements
<sayers> Okay
<sayers> 128 ram will do then
<TheSheep> sayers: minds it's *minimum*
<sayers> Yes
<sayers> I might use a lighter-distro
<TheSheep> zippo-linux? ;)
<sayers> I really am just running Firefox [or iceweasel]  and simple things
<TheSheep> sayers: firefox is the most memory-hungry application ins the whole xubuntu
<sayers> here are two laptops I'm looking at : http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140146999968 http://cgi.ebay.com/Toshiba-Tecra-8200-Laptop-1GHz-256MB-RAM-20GB-HD_W0QQitemZ140147104354QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140147104354
<sayers> TheSheep: yes, thats why I'd probably use something else.
<j1mc> sayers: http://tinyurl.com
<sayers> j1mc: It still is considered less than !pastebin
<j1mc> sayers: yeah, but i can't click on links from my console, so i have to copy and paste them.
<sayers> highlight + middle mouse
<ErikK> Hey...
<ErikK> I have a big problem...
<ErikK> I really want to use Xubuntu on my old Laptop...
<ErikK> Problem is that my BIOS is from 1999 and Xubuntu, as proberbly known, only supports an update from 2000...
<ErikK> A newer BIOS haven't been made...
<ErikK> So how can I possibly solve this problem...?
<Blue0ctane> Hey. I'm very new to Xubuntu, just having downloaded the ISO last night. Everything works great, and I want to install it while formatting the rest of my hard drive (don't ask why). Is there a way to do this?
<ErikK> BlueOctane: You want to format your Harddrive and then install Xubuntu, is that correct...?
<Blue0ctane> Correct.
<ErikK> In that case you can format your HDD FOR GOOD with Killdisk...
<Blue0ctane> Where might I find this application?
<ErikK> I use it everytime I need to install an OS...
<ErikK> And it feels like having a brand new HDD...
<Blue0ctane> Never mind. Googled it.
<ErikK> Yes...
<Blue0ctane> The problem is that my version of XP is so corrupted that I can't reach the log-in screen without a BSOD.
<ErikK> But I know a place where you can get a Virusfree ISO of Killdisk with alot of other app...
<ErikK> Sorry, I don't know the term BSOD...
<Blue0ctane> Blue Screen of Death.
<ErikK> What does it mean...?
<ErikK> Ahh...
<Blue0ctane> Basically, my XP is screwed.
<ErikK> I see...
<ErikK> Try a small Win Dist...
<Blue0ctane> Pardon?
<ErikK> Try install a new Win dist...
<ErikK> Windows Distribution..
<Blue0ctane> Oh, sorry.
<ErikK> An old Windows perhaps...
<Blue0ctane> Okay, thank you.
<ErikK> It should be a faster Installation than XP...
<ErikK> Download and make either a Floppy Version of Killdisk or the CDrom Version...
<ErikK> Active@ also have a cool small burning program for ISOs...
<ErikK> I leave it to you...
<ErikK> :D
<ErikK> c ya...
<wubinoobi> hullo... i know this is not ezackly on target, but i wonder if someone could tell me how to back up my windows docs so that i can go ahead and do full x install on my laptop.  it's just about 300 or so files in my docs, nothing heavy; no music, no video, no photos, just word and web files... i have never backed anything up since, well, ever... don't know how.
<wubinoobi> oh, did i mention i don't have a burner...
<TheSheep> wubinoobi: pendrive?
<TheSheep> wubinoobi: network connection?
<wubinoobi> bummer no burner
<wubinoobi> ya, network connected
<TheSheep> wubinoobi: then copy it to some other box over the network
<wubinoobi> i have couple of small flash drives but i don't know how to determine how much space i need
<TheSheep> no idea either, I'd assume that Windows displays file sizes somewhere, but you can never be sure
<wubinoobi> TheSheep: i don't get it? whose box?
<TheSheep> wubinoobi: yours, preferably
<TheSheep> wubinoobi: or some friend of yours, maybe
<wubinoobi> i don't see any file sizes displayed
<TheSheep> wubinoobi: you can also just try if they fit :)
<wubinoobi> do you mean to email them out?
<TheSheep> wubinoobi: no, copy over samba or ftp or whatever
<wubinoobi> omg.  tech panic attack.  don't know how. :)
<TheSheep> wubinoobi: Refer to your user guide or call their support or something. They do have manuals and support, right?
<wubinoobi> be back in a few, gonna try and track down some flash...
<wubinoobi> TheSheep: na, this old laptop's way out of support, no doubt
<predaeus> wubinoobi, maybe you can zip it all up and put it at some file upload site http://www.google.com/search?&q=file%20upload&meta=   but be sure to chose one where your stuff is not publically accessible or so.
<TheSheep> wubinoobi: but Microsoft still exists and supports their suftware?
<predaeus> and where it will stay for at least a few days, in case something goes wrong with installing.
<wubinoobi> i bought it 2nd hand anyways... guess i have been lucky never to have lost things for not backing up
<wubinoobi> b back in a few
<wubinoobi> thanks
<TheSheep> wubinoobi: you could also boot ubuntu livecd and use that -- it displays file sizes and all
<razor111> hi all
<razor111> what does this mean? firefox is already running, but is not responding.To open a new window ...... bla bla bla..., i already restarted my computer but nothing change
<razor111> ?
<zials> mhmm...
<zials> open a terminal
<zials> and try
<zials> killall firefox
<zials> err...I mean, killall firefox-bin
<razor111> works, thanks, i hope it wont happend from now on
<wubinoobi> TheSheep: this is great.  i found a 128mb flash drive, on top of a bowl of magnets.  that's not good, is it?
<wubinoobi> :)
<wubinoobi> i found a view of the files that does display file sizes, but not a total, guess i have to get a calculator and add them up... if a file says 27.5 kb how does that compare to a megabyte?
<wubinoobi> is a megabyte 100 kb ?
<zials> a megabyte is... 1000 kb
<hyper_ch> zials: nope
<hyper_ch> zials: it's 1024
<zials> beh... if you wanna get technical, sure >.<"
<hyper_ch> it's a fact... not technical ;)
<kstr> where can i change wich programs start with xubuntu please?
<Riot777> kstr: xubuntu menu -> settings -> second option
<kstr> hmm... the add/remove programs always starts up with xubuntu, but it's not in that list... how come?
<galorin> kstr, when logging out, you'll want to uncheckthe "save this session for future logins" box
<kstr> oh
<kstr> sorry i'm a newbee
<galorin> 's ok.  I've been bit by that before, with the same program starting half a dozen times because of that little box
* Riot777 hugs all newbies :P
<galorin> xubuntu is cool, I run mythtv on top of it for a good media centre PC
<kstr> hehe
<Riot777> agree
<vasilije> anyone installed dapper on raid0 array?
<galorin> Yep, 0+1in fact. Pain in the neck to bring back to life though
<galorin> wait, no.. that was my home dirs, the system itself was raid 5
<hyper_ch> Riot777: you're a good-looking female?
<Riot777> lol
<hyper_ch> Riot777: if so, I'm also a noob ;)
<Riot777> unfortunetly not :P
<Riot777> :(
<hyper_ch> ^^
<hyper_ch> anyone wants to debug some php? ^^
<Riot777> haha
<kstr> how can i install an (old) scanner (via lpt)
<hyper_ch> what do you need a scanner for?
<hyper_ch> just take a picture with your digital camera and upload that ;)
<kstr> snanning pictures and documents
<hyper_ch> (that's how I "scan" documents)
<Riot777> kstr: what's the model of yar scanner ?
<kstr> Artiscan 9600 pro
<hyper_ch> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<hyper_ch> kstr: already checked there?
<kstr> is it for xubuntu also?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Riot777> kstr: http://www2.autistici.org/tamarhack/wiki.htm
<hyper_ch> kstr: hardware is independent from the GUI
<hyper_ch> kstr: the underlaying system that runs the hardware is the same whether you run xfce, kde, gnome, enlightment, .....
<kstr> ok
<kstr> so the drivers are the same also
<hyper_ch> kstr: yes, they are
<kstr> oh my, seems that the only option is to run it in wine... too bad
<hyper_ch> kstr: why? it's better than running it in a virtual computer like vmware ;)
<kstr> yeah but it would be better just to be able to use it normally in linux
<hyper_ch> kstr: what's normal about linux? ;)
<hyper_ch> any OP here?
<kstr> hehe
<hyper_ch> OT: The coyote actually captures the road runner:  http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=KJJW7EF5aVk
<zorglu_> q. i look for the ubuntu distro which use the smallest amount of ram. i bet on xubuntu. it comes in 2 versions alternate and desktop, which one should i choose ?
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: well, xubuntu isn't the smallest one on ram ;)
<zorglu_> how much ram do i need to run it ?
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: 64mb for the alternate install
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: 128mb for the desktop cd
<kstr> i use xubuntu wioth 160 mb ram
<zorglu_> hyper_ch: i plan to run it under virtualbox on a box with only 512mbyte
<zorglu_> ok good enought for me :)
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: well, the desktop cd will afterwards also run on 64mb - just for running it and installtion it requires 128mb
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: I'd go for the alternate install cd, it is less troublesome for installation
<zorglu_> hyper_ch: what do you mean by 'afterward' ? after what ?
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: after installation ;)
<zorglu_> ah ok :)
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: but 64mb is slow
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: you could of course use an alternate desktop
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: that would improve speed quite a bit
<zorglu_> well i think that's gonna be good engouth
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: :)
<zorglu_> i just want to do some ssh on it
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: what do you need a gui then for?
<zorglu_> just in case i got some stuff to do in it
<zorglu_> i dont want to go 'offstream' if i hit an issue
<zorglu_> most doc are about gui, so gui is the easiest to handle
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: most docs aren't about the gui :)
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: the man pages are really excellent
<TheSheep> most docs accessed from gui are about gui ;)
* hyper_ch bows before the all-knowing TheSheep
<vasilije> and most docs accessed by not-gui are
<zorglu_> well i wont argue with the quality of man page :)
<zorglu_> lets say it shows its age :)
<zorglu_> no hyperlink, poorly written
<zorglu_> ok ok sorry, i dont want to argue about it :)
<zorglu_> forget i said that
<TheSheep> obviously you never read any
<zorglu_> ok more imporant cdimage.ubuntu.com just stopped the cd transfert in the middle :)
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: if you just want to ssh into it, I really wonder why you want a gui
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: resume it
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: or use torrent instead
<zorglu_> cool resumed it with succees
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: just make a md5 check once you got the image to verify everything is clean
<hajhouse> the online manual of xfwm for xfce4.2 discusses a panel in the wm keybinding configuration gui for application-launcher bindings. anyone know why this panel is missing from xubuntu 7.04's xfce?
<zorglu_> hyper_ch: yep md5sum in progress
<zorglu_> and md5 matches! :)
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: now burn it not quicker than 4x
<zorglu_> hyper_ch: virtualbox is able to boot it from the fs :)
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: ah yeah, forgot ;)
<zorglu_> hyper_ch: how large should be the disk to install xubuntu on ?
* zorglu_ is not sure of the grammar here :)
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: depends what you want to do ;)
<zorglu_> aka how large should be the 'partition'
<zorglu_> hyper_ch: minimal stuff to play with
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: 4b should be fine then I think
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: 4gb
<zorglu_> 4gb is the small ? :)
<zorglu_> wow :)
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: maybe less...
<hyper_ch> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !minimum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> ok i will try with 4gbyte. ubuntu installer doesnt allows to choose the install componants, correct ?
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: nope, it doesn't
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: on xubuntu.org/get
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: why doesn't ubotu know about it?
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: and you need a swap partition
<zorglu_> To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk. <- from http://xubuntu.org/get
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: because ubotu is global, for all *buntu channels
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, it could add a factoid for each distro
<zorglu_> it is possible to put stuff for your special channel tho
<hyper_ch> zorglu_: it's 1.5 GB at least
<zorglu_> it it explained in ubotu docs
<TheSheep> zorglu_: then do it
<zorglu_> #ubuntu-meeting got it for !schedule for example
<hyper_ch> wow, ubuntulinux.nl isn't working
<hyper_ch> anyone here proficient at CSS?
<larry> Forgive me if this is heresy, but is there a way to get Java on Xubuntu 7.04?
<hyper_ch> larry: sure, just install it
<rswolff> how to I edit my $PATH variable and persist it in multiple shells
<larry> Okay, dumb question. Do you know where I can find a faq about it?
<hyper_ch> larry: hmmm, have you opened add/remove programs?
<larry> yes, but when I did a search for java, nothing came up
<hyper_ch> larry: I guess you have to enable the other repositories
<hyper_ch> larry: multiverse I think might be it
<larry> i'll try that. Thanks.
<larry> Bye
<hyper_ch> rswolff: if you alter the $PATH variable on a running system, shouldn't it then always be the new one, no matter what shell?
<rici> hyper_ch: $PATH is an environment variable.
<rici> it's not a system configuration
<rswolff> hyper_ch: I used the export command to add a new directory to my path statement, but when I close the terminal, and re-open it, my edits are gone
<hyper_ch> rici: I know... but sure you can alter it on the system
<hajhouse> TheSheep: i think my problem with nonworking utf8 in xfce4-terminal is due to Xserver misconfiguration. the program works properly when run on the machine with the breakage over ssh -X displaying on the other machine.
<rici> no, you can't. you can edit the shell startup command to set it
<hyper_ch> rswolff: no clue... never played with that
<rswolff> rici: any thoughts?
<rici> well, that was my thought :)
<rswolff> rici: how can I add a directory to my path variable so that it stays
<rici> see .bashrc for example
<rici> in your home directory
<rswolff> rici: can I just put the export statement in .bashrc?
<rici> yes, .bashrc is executed whenever bash starts a shell
<rswolff> rici: what is .bash_profile?
<rici> it's the actual file which is run.
<rici> the first thing it does is execute .bashrc
<rici> the bash startup sequence is a little complex.
<rici> man bash for details, but you'll get an awful lot of them
<rswolff> I have a generic install of xubuntu 7, and I don't see a .bash_profile
<rswolff> rici: I had to create one manually
<rici> did you have a .bashrc?
<rici> the files which are put by default into a newly-created user directory are in /etc/skel
<rswolff> rici: I did have a .bashrc
<rici> the startup details are in man bash: /INVOCATION to find the section where they're all described
<rici> basically, .bash_profile is used for login shells and .bashrc is used for interactive non-login shells.
<rici> that's confusing, and generally .bash_profile does the stuff that should only be done at login, and then calls .bashrc
<rici> so you'd usually have both, but i don't have a pristine install any more so i can't tell you what to expect.
<rici> there are also system-wide files in /etc
<zorglu_> just put it in .profile :)
<rici> that works, too.
<zorglu_> just a old bourne shell reflex :)
<zorglu_> serious how linux has become now... im installing windows XP on a remote computer via virtual box :)
<rswolff> zorglu_: where is .profile?
<zorglu_> that's confort :)
<zorglu_> rswolff: ~/.profile
<rici> rswolff: these are all in your home directory
<zorglu_> rswolff: or /home/rswolf/.profile
<rswolff> zorglu_, rici: thanks
<zorglu_> rswolff: it will be launched. dont worry about the file not being there in the first place
<Ben_Cs> hello
<highvoltage> hello Ben_Cs
<Ben_Cs> what's up?
<zorglu_> the xubuntu 7.04 cd got a VGA option on boot. is it well supported ? i just choose 800x600 and the screen seems to be a 1024x768 with me viewing only the first 800x600 :)
<zorglu_> aka an offset of it
<zorglu_> q. the alternate cd version got a text installer correct ?
<zorglu_> it isnt a livecd ?
<highvoltage> zorglu_: yep
<zorglu_> yep to both ?
<highvoltage> zorglu_: (it uses text-based debian-installer and is not a livecd)
<zorglu_> ah ok thanks :)
<highvoltage> you're welcome.
<zorglu_> im trying to launch a terminal under the livecd, what is the name of the apps ?
<zorglu_> not konsole, im sure :)
<j1mc> xfce4-terminal
<zorglu_> htanks
<j1mc> you're welcome, zorglu_ :)
<j1mc> i think that xterm, a more basic terminal, is also installed by default on all versions of ubuntu
<highvoltage> yes, xterm is.
<highvoltage> xfterm4 has better features though :)
<Ben_Cs> anyone tried gutsy tribe 4?
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2007-08-14
<wubinoobi> good morning, evening, or whatever it is where you are...
<wubinoobi> 7pm in south florida
<wubinoobi> is there anyone that can answer a few questions for me about configuring my modem properly?  just installed x on an old desktop today but it doesn't want to connect.  i have a usb wire coming directly from the surfboard modem, but firefox don't wanna surf.
<wubinoobi> i so sad.
<vidd> wubinoobi, the usb on a surfboard is hit or miss with windows....
<vidd> why would you try it with linux???
<vidd> does this PC have a lan card?
<vidd> wubinoobi_, the usb on a surfboard is hit or miss with windows....
<vidd> does this PC have a lan card?
<wubinoobi_> is there anyone that can answer a few questions for me about configuring my modem properly?  just installed x on an old desktop today but it doesn't want to connect.  i have a usb wire coming directly from the surfboard modem, but firefox don't wanna surf.
<vidd> wubinoobi_, the usb on a surfboard is hit or miss with windows....
<vidd> does this PC have a lan card?
<wubinoobi_> i have network settings open, cans tabs for connections, general, dns, and hosts ... i have no clue what info to fill in...
<vidd> DOES THIS PC HAVE A LAN CARD??????
<vidd> wubinoobi_, if you dont want help....then never mind
<wubinoobi_> is there anyone that can answer a few questions for me about configuring my modem properly?  just installed x on an old desktop today but it doesn't want to connect.  i have a usb wire coming directly from the surfboard modem, but firefox don't wanna surf.
<vidd> wubinoobi_, yes i can....all you need to do is ANSWER THE QUESTIONS I ASK
<vidd> wubinoobi_, you there?
<vidd> you can try this http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Motorola-Surfboard-Modem.html
<wubinoobi_> vidd: i don't mean windows i mean xubuntu
<wubinoobi_> vidd: it's funny cuz i helped my friend set up x on her machine the other nite, and it detected her WIRELESS in a hurry; now i can't seem to get it to detect my wired connection... :(
<wubinoobi_> i have cable modem running to router, and a ethernet from the router to this laptop.  i have a usb wire running directly from the cable modem to the desktop with x on it.
<vidd> the reason i mention windows is...if it rarely works in windows...why wiyld you think it would work in linux?
<Pumpernickel> Surprisingly enough, it's not a requirement that something work in Windows.
<vidd> what you SHOULD do is connect the comp to a proven method rather the a shotty method that rarely works on ANY platform
<wubinoobi_> on the 'modem' tap in ppp0 interface window its asking me for 'modem port', but under that is asking for 'dial type, pulses or tones' but i'm not doing a dialup...
<vidd> thats because the modem tap is for dial-up modems...not for your setup
<vidd> did you look at the page i posted?
<wubinoobi_> oh, well; gotta go pick someone up from work, be back in an hour or so if anyone will still be here...
<WhiteJackal> hey
<steven3214> say I have two laptops... is there anyway I can mount the second laptops hard drive onto the first one so I can install ubuntu? (the second one doesn't have a cd-drive)
<scizzo-> steven3214: does it have anything else that can be used at boot up?
<scizzo-> steven3214: like a floopy or something?
<scizzo-> AFAIK you need something like floopy drive or simular to be able to boot a installation...
<scizzo-> if the computers networkcard has PXE then you can use it to get the operating system via a network connection but I am not sure how that works really
<scizzo-> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<scizzo-> that looks rather interesting
<steven3214> scizzo-: yes... it can boot from floppy
<steven3214> scizzo-: I have muLinux in floppy form and thats what I boot the laptop with
<cameron_> when I install a program, where is it located?
<steven3214> cameron_: try "which <programs name>" in the terminal
<cellofellow> cameron_: most have the executable in /usr/bin, the library code in /usr/lib, and the neccesary data in /usr/share/
<scizzo-> steven3214: well haven't really tried to install it like that.....but I guess that howto is rather nice to get started with....sorry I can't help you much more
<steven3214> scizzo-: but do you think it'd be possible to some how mount it over usb or ethernet... or should I just drop that idea and try that howto or some other means?
<cameron_> how do I install a .tar.bz2?, inttalling from the repos won't work, (old version)
<aoirthoir> does xubuntu run on nokia 770 perchance?
<maxamillion> aoirthoir: no, i don't believe the processor architecture that the Nokia 770 runs is supported by xubuntu
<aoirthoir> maxamillion, that's what I was afraid of. I'm not skilled enough to compile on my own jez yet. Danke though.
<maxamillion> aoirthoir: no problem
<Pumpernickel> Debian should work on it.
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: this is true ... the actual Meamo system is just a custom debian setup
<Pumpernickel> Exactly.
<aoirthoir> ah
<aoirthoir> well I am eventually going to start branching out
<aoirthoir> ive got the pepper pad 2, but was thinking about getting the pepper 3 which isnt an ARM so its much easier to just install whatever you want, ubuntu, windows..whatever
<aoirthoir> but I just got my nokia in today and it looks pretty neat..too much screen real estate taken over by menus though, so if xubuntu would run on it:)
<Pumpernickel> That kind of platform seems like it'd be a decent fit for Enlightenment.
<aoirthoir> or joewm like on puppy
<aoirthoir> thanks for the help yall ima headin:)
<cameron_> how do I manuelly update a program?
<maxamillion> cameron_: you mean ... "the program updated recently but not in the update manager" ...?
<cameron_> ya, the repos are out of date :(
<maxamillion> cameron_: if there if a package for the application created by some third party site then you can download it and install with either gdebi or dpkg ... otherwise you have to install from source
<cameron_> it's a .bz2
<Jester45> thats source
<Jester45> unless you really need the newer version its best to keep the repo's
<cameron_> It's Azureous, and the repos do not work at all, 2.0.0.5
<cameron_> or wtvr
<cameron_> 2.5.0.0 | I need 2.5.0.4
<cameron_> (ounce I extract the files, I can run it from the folder)
<cameron_> hello
<Jester45> cameron_,
<Jester45> normaly source you need to run some steps and compile
<Jester45> but for az its java and is preconpiled
<Jester45> there is a script inside the folder
<Jester45> do you know what it looks like?
<Jester45> you need to run it
<Jester45> its names i azureus or Azureus it's icon should be a white piece of paper with light gray gear on it
<Rockinghorse> Rockinghorse is gone...but he'll be baack...
<maxamillion> Rockinghorse: for the love of god start using '/me is gone .... but he'll be back' because this is what you just wrote to the channel "23:29 < Rockinghorse> Rockinghorse is gone...but he'll be baack..." ... and it just looks rediculous
<Jester45> or...
<Jester45> just leave or just idle
<Jester45> or said bbl
<maxamillion> Jester45: yup
<m0u5e> even though firefox is set as my "preferred" browser, whenever i click a link in an email using thunderbird, it opens up epiphany
<m0u5e> how do i get it to use firefox? :X
<kalikiana> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3383
<ubotu> XFCE bug 3383 in general "Terminal-0.2.6, URL handling allows remote shell command execution" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<logd> hi all, i need help there's a way to smoothly playback midi in an old pc ? 600mhz @ 64mb ram ?
<Jester45> what are you trying to play
<Jester45> the type
<logd> i wanna playe midi files in kmid
<logd> but i want it to be smooth
<Jester45> is that audio
<logd> i'm using timidity but processor easily rises 100%
<logd> yeah
<Jester45> 600mhz should play audio fine
<logd> and it does for mp3 and like
<Jester45> hell 200 should work
<logd> but not for midi
<Jester45> is midi compressed at all
<Jester45> is it like .wav files
<Jester45> that might be your problem is i/o
<Jester45> does the files copy really slow
<Jester45> and how big are they
<logd> they're less than 50kb in size
<Jester45> humm
<logd> i guess something's wrong since timidity has to synthetize sound
<Jester45> have you tried any cli apps
<Jester45> try apt-get install mplayer-nogui
<Jester45> then run mplayer file
<logd> it would be the same mean timidity itself plays files slow
<logd> and i need timidity to support midi
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> you could try mplayer to see if its timidities fault
<logd> but mplayer shouldn't rely on timidity to play midi ?
<Jester45> why would it
<logd> btw i tried and mplayer isn't able to play at all
<Jester45> ok i wasnt sure if it coudl
<logd> now i'm trying to use sfxload to send the soundfont to the card an use it instead of timidity
<Jester45> hi cellofellow
<cellofellow> hey there.
<cellofellow> I can use xfburn to burn ISO's, right? It works, I mean.
<Jester45> no i think its broken
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> what's a good app then? X-CD-Roast?
<Jester45> gnomebaker or gravemind
<cellofellow> there anything special needs to be done with IDE/ATAPI drives?
<Jester45> no
<cellofellow> ok, for some reason I thought there was.
<cellofellow> where is GraveMind?
<Jester45> dont know
<cellofellow> not in repos.
<Jester45> TheSheep, suggested it
<cellofellow> gnomebaker doesn't have many gnome depends. (Didn't have to install any new ones, anyway.)
<cellofellow> hahaha, look at that. There are some KDE4 packages in the repos now.
* Jester45 removes said repo
<Jester45> are there any distros that run xfce without gnome stuf by defualt
<cellofellow> maybe ZenWalk.
<cellofellow> I don't think DreamLinux does.
<cellofellow> Xubuntu tries not to.
<cellofellow> (Only XFCE distros I can think of.)
<cellofellow> There is PHLAK, but it's not an installable distro.
<Jester45> i know it doesnt try to
<Jester45> but its using more of them and heavier ones
<cellofellow> I know Xubuntu uses GTK+ 2 apps, without GNOME libs, whenever possible.
<Jester45> im a super tweaker
<cellofellow> I'd be just fine with Sylpheed instead of Thunderbird, if I didn't just use GMail.
<Jester45> like removeing the ttyls all but 2 so i can save 1mb of ram
<cellofellow> how do you do that anyway. (I never use all the tty's.)
<Jester45> removed them from init
<cellofellow> I know the principle, but have yet to have any files I edit do it.
<cellofellow> what *exactly* do you do?
<cellofellow> (Odd that gnomebakers burning progress bar constantly shows higher time estimates instead of lower.)
<vasilije> jester how do you remove the ttyls???
* cellofellow did something weird tonight: disabled GDM and started to just use startxfce4
<Jester45> script it
<Jester45> make it run at start up
<cellofellow> hehehe, but then I'd lose the ability to actually use a tty terminal, which comes in handy I think.
<cellofellow> I could script it with a simple Yes/No question.
<Jester45> yep
* cellofellow is not sure how to get input with shell scripts, however.
<Jester45> start xfce?
<cellofellow> the command to start xfce from a tty is startxfce4, which runs startx as well.
<cellofellow> I see
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> i was saying what the script would say
<cellofellow> I noticed, that's why I said "I see". :p
<cellofellow> but, what shell scripting command is similar to raw_input() in python?
<Jester45> read
<cellofellow> k
<Jester45> echo "start xfce?"
<Jester45> read -e XFCE
<cellofellow> oh, ok, cool
<Jester45> if [ $XFCE = "yes"]  ; then startxfce4 ; else echo "Fine your cli junkie"
<Jester45> "" around $XFCE
<cellofellow> ought there to be an elif somewhere?
<cellofellow> or, no, a fi
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> and a
<Jester45> exit 0
<Jester45> with out the exit 0 it might keep its pid... waste of memory
<Jester45> cellofellow, can you do pyGTK
<cellofellow> if I were putting this into .bash_profile?
<cellofellow> I haven't ever tried, but I've done minimal wxPython.
<cellofellow> wxWidgets get rendered by GTK in Linux.
<cellofellow> They are Win32 in Windows, and Mac-whatever in Mac.
<cellofellow> sort of a middle-layer toolkit.
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> yea the ttys
<Jester45> remove them from /etc/event.d/tty#
<Jester45> i edited them
<Jester45> and cahed start to stop
<Jester45> changed*
<cellofellow> I still have 6 ttys when I only have 3 tty files in that dir.
<Jester45> really
<Jester45> they only use like 300kb mem
<cellofellow> never mind, I just moved them to /etc/event.d/removed, so init mussed of still picked them up
<cellofellow> do you know if there's a way to get nano to go into replace mode instead of insert?
<Jester45> nope
<cellofellow> nope you don't know or nope it can't be done?
<Jester45> first one
<Jester45> cellofellow, do you have root powers on vidd's machine?
<cellofellow> yeah, I think I still do.
<Jester45> we got 2 servers now
<Jester45> im special again... only person with root power other than vidd
<cellofellow> I have root on vidd.us
<Jester45> i wonder if he knows
<cellofellow> I used it last to get Exim4 running.
<cellofellow> You have any idea how to use ! characters in echo?
<Jester45> echo "!" doesnt work
<cellofellow> cellofellow@vidd:~$ echo "!"
<cellofellow> -bash: !: event not found
<cellofellow> cellofellow@vidd:~$ printf "!"
<cellofellow> -bash: !: event not found
<Jester45> ryan@ubuntu:~$ echo '!'
<Jester45> !
<Jester45> ryan@ubuntu:~$
<cellofellow> weird
<Jester45> forgot
<cellofellow> does || in bash work the same way as in other programming languages? ie meaning OR in an if statement?
<Jester45> i think would be a double pipe
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> just egnores it and thats the end of the line
<cellofellow> what's OR then?
<Jester45> found what || is
<Jester45>   COMMAND1 || COMMAND2
<Jester45> COMMAND2 is executed if, and only if, COMMAND1 returns a non-zero exit
<Jester45> status.
<cellofellow> so, same as &&
<Jester45> no
<cellofellow> more picky?
<Jester45> && is status 0
<cellofellow> oh, odd
<Jester45> && means everything is all good
<cellofellow> so, if before fails, run me
<Jester45> so COMMAND1 && COMMAND2
<Jester45> commands 2 only runs if command1 is happy when it exits
<cellofellow> brb
<cellofellow> Is there some magic trick to finding out what is using the CD drive?
<cellofellow> it won't unmount
<Jester45> try
<cellofellow> btw, that script worked. :)
<Jester45> sudo  umount -l /dev/cdrom
<cellofellow> finally got it out of there.
<Jester45> hehe
<Jester45> im magic
<cellofellow> still showing on xfdesktop though
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> im not perfect
<cellofellow> well I used eject to eject it after it unmounted.
<cellofellow> idiot! it's still there!
<Jester45> xfdesktop --reload
<cellofellow> no help
<Jester45> well
<cellofellow> *whistles*
<cellofellow> md5sum is slow at the best of times. running it on the CD device is sluggish.
<Jester45> im gonna go away soon
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> I should have been asleep like 5 hours ago.
<Jester45> just waiting for lappy to die
<cellofellow> lol
<Jester45> man
<Jester45> i need to get a xbox mod chip
<cellofellow> that'd be sweet
<Jester45> can anyone say home media center
<cellofellow> home cinema more like
<Jester45> set up torrentflux on it
<cellofellow> well, I should go. Ain't gettin anywhere with this junk. Later dudes.
<Jester45> and fuseftp a folder on the desktop to my ftp server
<noiesmo> hey all
<noiesmo> I wanna strip xubuntu of all unneed packages for use as server just to run LAMP and File server does anyone have or know where to find a list of packages that are not needed
<mattie> :)
<mattie> hey all
<loswillios> hi
<loswillios> I've dist-upgraded to 7.10 but now my printer stopped working
<loswillios> is there a way to downgrade cups?
<j1mc> hm, loswillios ... not sure.
<helpme> hello
<helpme> to point it out, i already tried logging in using Sudo Su
<helpme> but whenever i right click on my 2nd harddrive or any device and try to change Permissions on read/write
<helpme> its inaccessible, it says the owner is root
<loswillios> j1mc: seems that aptitude install `dpkg -l|grep cups`=1.2.8-0ubuntu8 worked
<loswillios> j1mc: do you still have cups-1.2.8-0ubuntu8 running?
<loswillios> I need the original /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<j1mc> hi loswillios ... :(  i'm sorry, but i'm at work, so i don't think i can help now.  :(
<loswillios> j1mc: do you know where the packages are extracted?
<loswillios> hm, no sandbox in xubuntu i guess
<cameron_> what would you ppls recommend for mounting images? iso
<cameron_> (iso)
<TheSheep> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cameron_> a gui thingy?, like thw Windows equilevent Daemon tools
<fornt_> can anyone confirm how much ram is needed to install Xubuntu? The download page at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/ says "You will need at least 128MB of RAM to install from this CD." but http://www.xubuntu.org/get claims 192mb
<TheSheep> fornt_: you need 192MB to run the live cd
<TheSheep> fornt_: you can install with the alternate cd with less ram
<fornt_> TheSheep: Would Xubuntu run acceptably on a 128mb/750mhz system? Is the alternate cd install fairly straight-forward?
<TheSheep> fornt_: it will run, "acceptably" depends on what you accept
<cameron_> how do I install xAcetoneISO2-src_BETA3.tar.gz.tar?,
<cameron_> or just a tar file?
<TheSheep> cameron_: you don't install tar files, it's an archive
<fornt_> TheSheep: Well, hopefully have performance not too far away than the win98se also on the system
<cameron_> withen the archive is a program though,
<TheSheep> cameron_: then unpack it and look for some 'readme' inside
<cameron_> o, ok
<Jester45> cameron_, is that the azureus ones still?
<cameron_> no, I got that fixed, I replace the Azureus2.jar file and it works
<cameron_> the one I'm working on is xAcetoneISO2-src_BETA3, but I just got that installed
<Jester45> i was gonna say i told you 3 times allready
<cameron_> I know, I'm a Linux Noob
<cameron_> I was just looking for an easy fix, and I ended up using the terminal to copy/move files for the first time XD
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> at least you can use a terminal
<cameron_> ya, I've never even used cmd in windows before, lol, I heart gui
<Jester45> well cmd in windows is weak
<Jester45> in linux its the heart of most things
<cameron_> ya, I've realized that, lol
<Jester45> many gui programs use cli apps as the backend
<Jester45> they just give you buttons and not -options
<nzk> Where do I specify what programs I'd like on startup?
<cameron_> Applications > Settings > Autostarted Applications
<nzk> Wrong.
<nzk> Gmailnotify keeps starting up, and I don't want it to, but it's not there.
<nzk> Not there as in not in "Autostarted applications"
<TheSheep> nzk: then close it and save your session when logging out
<nzk> Not to mention that XFCE keeps opening the a terminal with 2 tabs as well as pidgin on startup, which is very annoying.
<TheSheep> nzk: you asked where you add your applications, not where are all of them stored
<TheSheep> nzk: just fix it and save your session on logout
<nzk> I never saved my session before.
<TheSheep> nzk: of course
<TheSheep> nzk: the programs just do it out of malice
<TheSheep> nzk: to annoy you
<nzk> I'm serious. I've never saved my session.
<TheSheep> nzk: try doing it now
<nzk> I just don't want gmailnotify to start.
<nzk> How do I start a program from command line and not have it take up an entire session spewing it's debug and other miscellanea?
<TheSheep> nzk: you can run it with alt+f2 or just redirect the output to /dev/null and start it in backgorund
<nzk> Err, how?
<nzk> The second thing.
<TheSheep> program > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<nzk> TheSheep: I've finally found a purpose for /dev/null
<nzk> Any other purposes for it?
<j1mc> what purpose did you find, nzk ?
<nzk> j1mc: Piping debug output to it.
<j1mc> ah, ok.  you mean, output that you don't care to see?
<vidd> what is the ubuntu equivalent to /etc/modprobe.conf?
<TheSheep> vidd: that'd be /etc/modprobe.conf
<TheSheep> vidd: or, in more recent versions, any file in /etc/modprobe.d I think
<speaker219> Helo
<speaker219> Hello??
<vidd> !ask speaker219,
<vidd> yes speaker219 ?
<speaker219> oh, hello
<speaker219> how can i set something to start up at boot in XFCE?
<vidd> did you need help with something speaker219 ?
<speaker219> yes... ^^
<vidd> put it in the "autostarted applivcations"
<speaker219> where's that?
<vidd> application>settings>autostarted applications
<vidd> where are the ip tables located?
<TheSheep> vidd: mu
<bruenig> I can't get the open with preference to stay
<bruenig> I keep changing it from avidemux to vlc, but everytime I login, it goes back
<sulle> What program can i use to make ISO files of my CDs?.
<sulle> i need a good and easy program =)
<TheSheep> sulle: dd
<sulle> dd ?
<TheSheep> sulle: yes, dd
<sulle> Oh ok. google.com for dd
<sulle> =)
<TheSheep> sulle: typing 'man dd' in a terminal might be better
<Jester45> learn the power of man
<sulle> Ok, thank you for ur help
<sulle> .
<TheSheep> sulle: you want 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=myisofile.iso'
<sulle> Thnx man
<damemorder> hmm... How long should 'Retrieving udev...' take? I'm pushing 30min.
<neozen> how would one change the default window manager for a single user?
<TheSheep> neozen: just select it at the login screen
<TheSheep> neozen: it will ask whether to save the choice
<neozen> ..ok... I'll try it
<neozen> be back in a bit all
<cameron_> how do I give a bin file the right to execute in the terminal?
<speaker219> hello
<l05ty> hello
<l05ty> is there anyone here that maybe able to help me please..?
#xubuntu 2007-08-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<mike_shapiro2001> hi.  am i connected?
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> o i hope he didnt belive me
<Ashfire908> lol
<Jester45> some of the people with op powers might get mad at me
<s|k> if I have made a change to my iptables how do I make that active
<s|k> how do I 'reload' the iptables I guess I mean to say
<Jester45> how did you change them
<Jester45> did you edit the conf or usign the iptables command
<s|k> iptables command
<Jester45> it should be loaded
<s|k> oh ok
<s|k> thanks
<homanj> is there a front end for network-manager that works in xfce?
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> the network manager
<Jester45> not sure of the command
<homanj> Jester45: figured it out. nm-applet
<lokadin> hey i'm doing an update of my xubuntu to feisty
<lokadin> but i have some conflicts and it wont complete the upgrade
<lokadin> like openoffice.org
<lokadin> how do i force remove that from the system?
<Digit9> Hello
<Digit9> ^.*
<Digit9> Oops
<Digit9> Hey is anyone in here? I got some questions about Xubuntu
<Digit9> Ok, thanks
<orvl> heloo
<orvl> hello
<orvl> I've got an issue with xubuntu desktop
<orvl> I started with original ubuntu, installed xubuntu-desktop, and uninstalled gnome
<orvl> since uninstalling gnome I don't seem to have the ability to use the xfce desktop features
<orvl> the desktop is just blank
<orvl> I can't right click on it or anything
<orvl> HELP!!!
<Gabz> xubuntu installer doesn't get past 65% anthy package or something ?
<orvl> anyone?
<orvl> what is the program the controls gnome's desktop (not the panel) called?
<orvl> you guy's r a lot of help
<orvl> i'm just reinstalling gnome
<orvl> peace
<orvl> thanks for nothing
<tonyyarusso> Nautilus.  Thanks for your enormous patience.
<Gabz> he waited 5 mins...
<Gabz> and i found that apparently the xubuntu install really doesn't work on systems with <= 64 bm ram
<Gabz> vector linux it is then...
<wubuntu> morning, guys ... got x loaded on two old desktops, but they don't have ethernet ports for internet... i searched for adapters, and found ethernet to usb units for as low as $6 that claim to be plug and play, does anybody have any experience using these devices to connect?
<Gabz> isn't easier to find a cheap pci card ?
<Gabz> and check if the ethernet to usb units are usb 1 or 1.1 or 2.0
<wubuntu> i i believe they said compat with both, is that possible?
<wubuntu> i'll have to look at the page again to be sure of that, i was just wondering if anyone had any direct experience using this kind of adapter .....
<Gabz> nah i've never seen one cheaper than a pci card so i've just always gone with a pci card
<Gabz> if they are usb1.1 they are usb2.0
<Gabz> so they can be both.
<SettlerX> Hey! I tried to install Xubuntu 5 minutes ago.
<Pumpernickel> wubuntu: USB network adapters are pretty flaky.  A cheap realtek PCI card or similar has a much greater chance of working properly.
<SettlerX> I went away. When i came back to the computer, i save many errors which were still displayed: "Error ... hd0 .. block code". I pressed "reset" (i was afraid it makes formatting). What did it mean?
<SettlerX> Athlon XP 2000+, 256 MB RAM, CD-RW, FDD, CD disc written with 32x speed...
<SettlerX> Will Xubuntu install correctly on my machine?
<TheSheep> SettlerX: I'm not sure without more details, but it looks like the installation failed because your hard disk drive has some bad blocks
<SettlerX> I wonder if it has bad blocks
<SettlerX> *I doubt
<SettlerX> Can this problem be caused because of incorrect SWAP structure?
<TheSheep> I doubt it
<SettlerX> Which filesystem for SWAP does Xubuntu use? L-swap or L-swap2?
<mrpok_> hey hey!
<Jester45> !info torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-7 (feisty), package size 423 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<Jester45> !info dapper torrentflux
<ubotu> Package dapper does not exist in feisty
<Jester45> darn
<anandanbu> How to create the home folder launcher in the xubuntu 7.04 tray
<anandanbu> How to create a launcher for the home folder in Xubuntu 7.04 system tray
<Jester45> you want a launcher for the panel
<Jester45> right click add new item laucher
<anandanbu> yeah i have done that
<Jester45> ok edit it
<Jester45> name = home
<anandanbu> what to give in the command field
<Jester45> description = what ever you want
<anandanbu> ok
<Jester45> picture is user-home.png
<Jester45> command is thunar
<anandanbu> thanks for the help
<anandanbu> and one more thing
<anandanbu> the separator or spacing stands in the middle of the tray
<anandanbu> iam not able to move it to anyside
<Jester45> ?
<Jester45> remove it
<vidd> anandanbu, i think that is the systray
<anandanbu> but if i remove all the icons are brought together
<anandanbu> like the logout and volume control
<anandanbu> is there any option to get default or the original panel in xubuntu that was there by default
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> remove all your settings
<anandanbu> jester45:what settings
<Jester45> the space keeps the icons apart if you remove the spacer they go together
<Jester45> if you want a panel that is full width you have to customize the panel so that the when the icons move together they srink the size of the panel
<anandanbu> Jester45: is there anyway to obtain the default that was there on installation
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> remove your settings
<anandanbu> Jester45: please tell me what settings
<zials> I'm guessing the panel settings... ~./.config/xfce4/panel
<anandanbu> zials: How to remove that
<zials> well, go to that folder
<zials> and... remove panels.xml
<anandanbu> zials: where is that folder located
<Jester45> remove ~/.config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml
<vidd> or remove the entire folder....logout...log-in
<Jester45> or kill the panel and start it
<anandanbu> Jester45: i have done that and it gives me only the modified panel
<Jester45> you have to restart it
<Jester45> my loging out and back in
<anandanbu> Jester45: How to do that
<Jester45> rebooting or killing the process
<Jester45> you dont know how to logout?
<whyking_> hi
<Jester45> hi
<whyking_> why is there no xfce4-timer plugin available?
<Jester45> go to the menu at the bottom is quit click on that then click on logout then logback in
<anandanbu> Jester45: I know that but which of the process should i kill and am i suppose to remove the panel.xml
<Jester45> anandanbu, you can run rm ~/.config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml
<anandanbu> Jester45: Now im not able to create any panel
<Jester45> press alt + F2
<anandanbu> Jester45: while clicking on the panel in settings manager nothing is displayed
<Jester45> type xfce4-panel and click run
<anandanbu> ok
<anandanbu> thanks the panels are fine and is working well
<Jester45> so what do you need
<anandanbu> Jester45: still the icons are cluttered a bit without the separator or spacing
<Jester45> then add one
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Jester45> hi
<Ben_Cs> when i click on sound controll button, it's empty. in sound mixer settings i chose my sound card but still everything else is empty. what package am i missing?
<Jester45> do you get sound?
<Ben_Cs> cause when i had ubuntu with xfce i had everything set thanks to gnome
<Jester45> gnome doesnt help it just covers the problem
<Ben_Cs> gnome handled the problem
<Ben_Cs> hmmm. wait. installing software for playing media
<Jester45> yea but you didnt learn what was arong
<Ben_Cs> no, i didn't
<Ben_Cs> wow - weird. i installed vlc and suddenly all volume controlls appeared
<Ben_Cs> please explain
<Ben_Cs> Jester45: do you know y?
<Jester45> probly a setup script that vlc does
<Ben_Cs> cool
<Ben_Cs> another thing: when i changed resolution from 1280x1024 to 1024x768, the font size of icons etc. didn't change. how do i fix it?
<Jester45> change the font size
<Jester45> from say 9 to 10 or 11
<Ben_Cs> where?
<Jester45> menu -> settings -> user interface
<Jester45> hey maxamillion
<maxamillion> hiya Jester45
<maxamillion> Jester45: you see that ubuntu's servers got hacked?
<Jester45> really
<maxamillion> Jester45: http://it.slashdot.org/it/07/08/15/1341224.shtml
<Jester45> would that be ubuntu's as ubuntu.com or just servers running the distro
<maxamillion> Jester45: i believe ubuntu.com
<Jester45> yep
<Jester45> 5 of their 8 servers
<maxamillion> heh ...
<Ben_Cs> i copied an icon theme to /usr/share/themes but can't see it in User Interface Settings. please help
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: did you unpack it?
<Ben_Cs> yes
<pleia2> they were loco team servers, the server admins weren't keeping them patched and there was all sorts of crazy insecure php running on them :\
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: does it contain a gtkrc file?
<Ben_Cs> no. it has .theme file
<TheSheep> pleia2: ther is no such thing as secure php :)
<pleia2> TheSheep: + apps :)
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: then it's not a gtk theme and cannot be used by xfce
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: can it work in xfce: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=38835   ???
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: that's an icon set, not a theme
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: put it into ~/.icons/
<j1mc> hi TheSheep
<j1mc> how are things?
<Ben_Cs> ok. but if i put it in /usr/share/themes then User Interface Settings will see it?
<Ben_Cs> oh. i see
<TheSheep> j1mc: weird
<j1mc> things are weird, TheSheep ?
<Ben_Cs> i installed k3b. when i write in terminal: k3b  , i get: trying to create local folder /home/benny/.kde/share: Permission denied
<Ben_Cs> why is that?
<Ben_Cs> same thing with ktorrent
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: sudo chmod +arw /home/benny/.kde/share/
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: that command *should* fix the issue
<BFTD> is it possible to make it so that nothing can take over the desktop, like some things while loading have they're logo and you can't minimize it or anything
<j1mc> maxamillion: would 'sudo chmod -hR /home/benny' work?
<j1mc> maxamillion: would 'sudo chmod -hR benny:benny /home/benny' work?
<j1mc> ^^ that's what i meant
<Ben_Cs> max: still permision denied. it's like k3b has no permitions?
<maxamillion> j1mc: uh ... yeah, actually i believe that would and i think your solution is a little more elegant
<maxamillion> j1mc: mine is kinda "brute force"
<Ben_Cs> i did:sudo chmod 777 /home/benny/.kde/share/
<maxamillion> brb
<j1mc> Ben_Cs: try my command.
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<Ben_Cs> it finr
<Ben_Cs> fine
<Ben_Cs> when i used gnome it assumed i own the files that xfce doesn't assume i own them. is it usual?
<SmileyDan> can anyone help with a xubuntu desktop/window manager problem?
<sulle_> Maybe SmileyDan =)
<sulle_> What ir your problem?
<sulle_> *is
<SmileyDan> just seeing if anyone is awake ;)
<sulle_> oh :P
<sulle_> 18:39 here
<SmileyDan> basically, the panel does not show and all title bars cannot be seen
<SmileyDan> i cannot alt-tab
<sulle_> right click on ur desktop.
<sulle_> I *Allow Xfce to manage the desktop.* ON ?
<sulle_> is
<SmileyDan> can't right click, that is to say, no context menu shows
<sulle_> ok open a terminal
<SmileyDan> y
<sulle_> write xfce-setting-show
<SmileyDan> ok
<SmileyDan> got the settings
<sulle_> Okok
<sulle_> hmm
<SmileyDan> if i press the window manager button it says my window manager is unknown
<sulle_> hmm
<sulle_> give me a sec SmileyDan i am reading on the problem
<Ben_Cs> question: is it better to use gtk/gnome apps or kde apps with xfce?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(TheSheep/#xubuntu) kstr: never alter mtab by yourself
(TheSheep/#xubuntu) champloo: no, there is an option for cron
(kstr/#xubuntu) in mtab, it says /dev/sda1 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<kstr> as well as /dev/sda1 /EERSTESCHIJF ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<kstr> is that normal?
<champloo> I am just adding lines to the /etc/crontab file
<champloo> it works with simple commands like MKDIR
<champloo> but not with this scripts
<champloo> but the scrips work fine if I execute them from shell
<Ben_Cs> hi
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: hi
<hyper_ch> champloo: what's the problem?
<Ben_Cs> for some reason almost none of gnome programs work in xubuntu. i.e : when i run gedit a windows opens , with nothing in it, as if it's stuck in middle of loading. must i install gnome for them to work?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: nope, should be working
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: it's strange that they don't work
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: nevertheles it aint working
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: best is to run the from the shell to see where the problem is
<champloo> =/ I dont know
<champloo> it just doesnt happend anything
<hyper_ch> champloo: what are you trying to do?
<champloo> the script startthe transmission torrent client
<champloo> through transmission-gtk command
<champloo> and the script runs fine if I call it from the shell
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: when i shell: gedit  , it gets stuck with no result whatsoever
<hyper_ch> champloo: how do you do that from the terminal?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: no output? nothing?
<Ben_Cs> nada
<champloo> /home/champloo/scripts/transmission_start.sh
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: now that is strange
<hyper_ch> champloo: can you pastebin the script?
<champloo> #!/bin/bash
<champloo> transmission-gtk
<hyper_ch> !pastbin | champloo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !pasetbin | champloo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasetbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | champloo
<ubotu> champloo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> ups ;)
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: i'm installing gnome. will see if it fixes the problem
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: if you install gnome or kde appz it should also fetch the according libraries... I fail to see why it's not working for you :(
<champloo> what is pastbin?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: and that you have no output whatsoever
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | champloo
<ubotu> champloo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> champloo: visit that ;)
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: when i had Ubuntu (with gnome that is) and installed xubuntu-desktop package, everything was fine, except that gnome was a bit faster then xfce
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: well, I can run gnome and kde appz just fine (I run a lot of kde appz ^^)
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: strange it's not working for you...
<Ben_Cs> yeh.strange
<champloo> but what do you want me to past there? the script only has one line
<champloo> its "transmission-gtk"
<hyper_ch> champloo: that's all? why do you put that in a script file then? and how do you try to run that script?
<champloo> i did the script beacuse the command doesnt run on crontab
<hyper_ch> champloo: it should
<hyper_ch> champloo: how was your entry?
<champloo> to run the script from sheel I just type "/home/champloo/scripts/transmission_start.sh"
<champloo> and it starts the program
<hyper_ch> I mean how was you crontab entry?
<champloo> 43 *    * * *   /home/mugen/scripts/transmission_start.sh
<hyper_ch> why not      43 * * * * transmission-gtk
<hyper_ch> that should be working just fine
<champloo> yep
<champloo> but it doesnt that is why i made the script..
<champloo> shit
<champloo> i dont understant
<champloo> could it have something to do with the DISPLAY var?
<hyper_ch> champloo: no clue
<hyper_ch> I never put any graphical app in a cron
<champloo> ok
<champloo> that is also why i thought the script would help
<champloo> thanks a lot for the help anyway
<hyper_ch> what does transmission do?
<champloo> its a torrent client
<champloo> like azureus
<champloo> but lighter
<Ben_Cs> what are de apps?
<kstr> does anyone know ik it is enough just to edit the menu.lst to alter the GRUB menu ?
<kstr> ik=if
<TheSheep> kstr: yes
<kstr> ok tnx
<TheSheep> kstr: in case of trouble, you can even edit it on boot, by pressing 'e' (but it's not saved)
<j1mc> the new artwork for gutsy should be hitting today for anyone who is running gutsy and does an update to their system.
<j1mc> it looks pretty good
<j1mc> better than pretty good, actually
<TheSheep> j1mc: yes, it's improving every release
<hyper_ch> boring
<cellofellow> maybe Xubuntu is so stable no one really needs help.
<j1mc> haha
<j1mc> i wish
<hyper_ch> hehhe
<j1mc> more like... maybe no one is using it today.  :(
* j1mc cries
<j1mc> :)
<hyper_ch> I'm using it
<hyper_ch> and a lot of kde appz in it
<j1mc> +1 for hyper_ch
<j1mc> heh... why's that?
* cellofellow avoids kde apps.
<hyper_ch> because I like a them ;)
<hyper_ch> ktorrent, kate, konqueror,k3b, amarok, kontact
<cellofellow> I do wish there was a GTK office suite with the feature set of KOffice. OpenOffice to slow and Abiword doesn't cut it often.
<hyper_ch> OOo isn't slow ;)
<cellofellow> All of those are great apps ('cept I never bothered with Kontact).
<cellofellow> OOo is on some computers.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: not on mine :)
<cellofellow> I wonder if KOffice on Xubuntu would slow it up (and in particular fatten up) much.
<cellofellow> Oh, OOo runs fine, it just takes like 5 minutes to turn on.
* vidd uses xubuntu on 3 laptops and a desktop
<vidd> and ubuntu-minimal on 3 servers
<vidd> =] 
* cellofellow uses Xubuntu on two desktops, Ubuntu-minimal with Fluxbox on another, and Debian Etch on a server.
<cellofellow> And I do like my DreamLinux LiveCD. Remastering will be fun.
<j1mc> i have foresight linux on my desktop, and xubuntu on my laptop.
<j1mc> the conary package manager is pretty neat.
<cellofellow> aptitude is all I need.
<j1mc> with conary you can do rollbacks.
<cellofellow> oh, huh
<j1mc> i don't know too much about it right now, though.
<j1mc> conary was written by a bunch of guys who left redhat.
<j1mc> but i'll stop talking about it now.  this is a xubuntu channel.  :)
<cellofellow> does it still use RPM packages?
<Jester45> j1mc, thats an window incarnation just watch what your doing and you shouldnt need roll backs
* cellofellow never has found them useful.
<j1mc> no, it doesn't use rpms
<Jester45> well thats good
<j1mc> Jester45: but what if a new package or set of packages screws things up?
<Jester45> then you remove it
<j1mc> but what if it's a new version of the package you need?  i know you can pin a certain package version with apt, but this does it more elegantly.
* Jester45 will stick to apt-get
<hyper_ch> why not aptitude?
<hyper_ch> what are roll backs needed for?
<whyking_> hi
<whyking_> when I restart from suspend to hd my screen goes bananas and says "freq. out of sync", after it has loaded the stuff.. I have a dual monitor setup with a nvidia card, is this common?
<hyper_ch> whyking_: hi
<colossus73> hi
<colossus73> after some updates (I don't remember which ones) hibernate and stand by do not work anymore
<colossus73> I really don't know where to look for errors, malfunctions etc etc
<colossus73> can anyone help?
<hyper_ch> no clue, never use either one
<colossus73> is there a log file somewhere at least?
<TheSheep> colossus73: in /var/log
<TheSheep> colossus73: not sure which one to look at first though
<colossus73> there are quite a lot
<cellofellow> colossus73: Hibernate and standby don't work at all for me cause I use the binary nvidia drivers.
<colossus73> gt[libgtkhtml-2.11.0] $ grep hybernate /var/log/*
<colossus73> gt[libgtkhtml-2.11.0] $
<cellofellow> Unless there is some way to use that.
<colossus73> cellofellow: ah ! It could be! You are right!
<cellofellow> colossus73: hibernate, not hybernate
<colossus73> I don't remember if they worked before installing
<colossus73> oops thank you
<cellofellow> actually, they do work, they just don't resume.
<colossus73> yes the same happens to me
<cellofellow> that's the binary drivers
<colossus73> if i do stand-by instead it appears the Xscreensaver login window
<cellofellow> well, huh
<colossus73> and after typing the password it says "Checking" forever and eerthing is bloked
<cellofellow> you could always use a tty to fix it.
<Rynux9> hmm
<Rynux9> there we go :)
<kaos_nk> so desne
<cellofellow> huh?
<Rynux9> messed up somehow in join this channel using pidgin
<Rynux9> got to ask this question, has a flash drive ported version of Xubuntu been made yet?
<cellofellow> There's one of Ubuntu. If there isn't an official Xubuntu one, then it should be easy to set up.
<Jester45> yea remove everything with gnome  in the name including dependicies then install xubuntu-desktop or maybe modify the version in the beginning
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, Hm?
<kalikiana> I assume that DCC to me was by accident?
<hyper_ch> just clicked wrongly :) wanted to make vlc larger and selected the file in konqueror and dragged it to your name :)
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, I have no idea how you managed to do that :P
<hyper_ch> konqueror & konversation
<hyper_ch> drag'n'drop and dcc is being initiated
<kalikiana> Ah, ok.
<hyper_ch> ^^
#xubuntu 2007-08-16
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> dnd dcc
<Jester45> that could be a neifty ftp like thing
<Jester45> simple to setup at least the receiving end
<N6REJ> hey guys I got a small problem.  I have forgotten how to add someone to the samba shares.  I want to add my son who has an account on the server to the samba shares so he can access the remote printers and such from his mac.  Can anyone help please?
<Jester45> i dont know my self but maybe this link can help
<Jester45> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jester45> someone else might know thats here and can tell you faster than reading all that
<N6REJ> think I got it... tyvm
<Jester45> np
<N6REJ> grrr stil can't get him in
<N6REJ> exit
<N6REJ> quit
<Alloosh> hi all, can some one tell me if there is any advantage for using xubuntu or kubuntu over ubuntu?
<Jester45> its faster
<kaos_nk> if your system is old
<Jester45> no
<kaos_nk> and since gnome / kde are crap, take xfce
<Jester45> it faster even if you have a 500 Thz computer
<Jester45> or a 5Ghz for that matter
<kaos_nk> Jester, I was referring to his question, not to your answer :P
<Alloosh> I have new fast computer, but I still dont know which is the best, my computer is 2000 4400 1024 ram 200hd
<kaos_nk> xunbuntu, naturally. (k)ubuntu will stuff your compy with unneeded bullshit
<kaos_nk> of course, xubuntu will do that to, but to a lesser extent
<kaos_nk> -n*
<Alloosh> so what is the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Jester45> ubuntu uses gnome asa DE xubuntu uses xfce
<TheSheep> Alloosh: the best is the one which you are the most comfortable with
<cellofellow> Alloosh: Xubuntu is clean, and quick. It includes apps that do what you want them to without fluff.
<Alloosh> and do you recommend using ()ubuntu or fedora?
<cellofellow> Anything with APT, can't stand RPM-type stuff.
<kaos_nk> was kind of advice is that, TheSheep. Should they install now all three systems and decide what is the most comfortable?
<Jester45> gnome does a lot for you but you will never learn anything about your computer with it, its better to give your grandma so you dont have to teach her a whole bunch
<TheSheep> kaos_nk: that's the only way to tell, and you can have all 3 in the same install
<cellofellow> Heh, Xubuntu you don't have to muck around either.
<kaos_nk> ubuntu and especially kubuntu are packed with loads of apps no one needs
<TheSheep> kaos_nk: forcing ones own habits on someone is not going to make them happy, usually
<cellofellow> Honestly, GNOME is too simple. Gives you few options.
<Alloosh> lol, actually Iam a web developer, and I have ubuntu now, but it has many issues with networking with XP which I need for some applications.
<Jester45> kubuntu (KDE) has LOTS and LOTS of configuration and is bloated and has way to many programs to do simple things
<kaos_nk> TheSheep: neither is telling them to try anything, right?
<TheSheep> kaos_nk: not right
<cellofellow> Kubuntu, at least Dapper, includes Konqueror, OOo, KTorrent, Kate, and Kontact basically. That's not that big of an app list.
<kaos_nk> dunno, I installed it and deleted it after a day
<cellofellow> While Ubuntu has Firefox, Evolution, OOo, and GEdit.
<kaos_nk> ubuntu held for a little longer, but was just as packed with stuff I didn't need
<cellofellow> And a couple others.
<Jester45> cellofellow, how about kontrol or the other 50 apps included with KDE that have K in the name
<cellofellow> Xubuntu has Firefox, Thunderbird, Gaim, Abiword, Gnumeric.
<TheSheep> .oO( Is the fact that there is something on the disk that you don't use wrong in itself? )
<kaos_nk> ubuntu's really aimed at people changing over form windows, if that's the case, that'd be the only argument to take ubuntu, Alloosh
<cellofellow> Jester45: I think KDE's lots-of-stuff approach is better than GNOME's super-simple approach.
<TheSheep> Alloosh: you can install applications from all 3 of thes distros, so most likely you will just come up with a mix that's best for you
<cellofellow> KDE is a larger DE than GNOME and XFCE.
<Alloosh> you can say that iam advanced user, so I have no problem using any, but want to her your opinion guys
<Catoptromancy> heh xubuntu highly configured
<Catoptromancy> is best for me
<Jester45> cellofellow, agreeded but why not one super config program like gconf
<cellofellow> And I think you only notice KDE apps more than GNOME apps because they have K in the name, while GNOME apps don't.
<Jester45> gnome apps have G in the name a lot
<cellofellow> Jester45: what's GConf? I never used GNOME.
<kaos_nk> xubuntu does everything I need for me, but if you want something even more basic, take lfs, Allosh
<cellofellow> Jester45: true, but G also means Graphical or GTK a lot too.
<kaos_nk> you can pass on gentoo though, it's like a halfway solution
<Alloosh> I have ubuntu now, do I have to uninstall it to be able to install xubuntu or I can update or something
<cellofellow> Alloosh: no, just install xubuntu-desktop
<Jester45> cellofellow, its a central way to configure your system so you dont need to edit all the config files or use 15-30 little programs like KDE
<Alloosh> ok lets give it a shot
<Jester45> then remove all gnome stuff
<Alloosh> how to remove the gnome stuff?
<cellofellow> Alloosh: if you use aptitude to install xubuntu-desktop, it can easily be removed if you don't like it.
<cellofellow> Alloosh: one by one
<Jester45> TheSheep, dont you know a page that has the list of packages that comes with ubuntu that is gnome and that part of xubuntu or the base ?
<Alloosh> lol ok
<TheSheep> Jester45: why?
<kaos_nk> or just reinstall with clean xubuntu, will save you the trouble of removing all the crap that comes with ubuntu
<Catoptromancy> isnt there main gnome package that will automatically remove alot more, since it is needed?
<Jester45> yes its hard to remove it all
<cellofellow> Jester45: I think KDE takes the UNIX philosophy of lots of little specialized utilities, unlike the Windows philosophy that GNOME seems to like with large bloated super-apps.
<TheSheep> Jester45: you just need to remove ubuntu-desktop, and all the others can be removed with autoremove
<Jester45> TheSheep, are you sure?
<Jester45> im pretty sure it leave a lot
<TheSheep> Jester45: no, but that's how it should work since edgy
<cellofellow> kaos_nk: can you stop using negative words? It's not crap or bs, please! I may not like it but it's not that bad, and your bad attitude just drives people away.
<Catoptromancy> Jester45 : if a package depends on gnome it will be autoremoved
<kaos_nk> it's just my opinion, what's your problem, cellofellow?
<Jester45> because i dont have xubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-mininal and i dont have xfwm4 on autoremove
<Catoptromancy> if gnome-desktop is remove
<kaos_nk> what's the difference if I say 'crap' or 'bad' or 'useless'?
<TheSheep> Jester45: because you installed them manually
<Jester45> i did?
<cellofellow> kaos_nk: can we just be a little nice to each other or something? I just don't like your attitude very much is all.
<TheSheep> !languge | kaos_nk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alloosh> ok, iam 90% drunk, so I have to be careful with that. can xubuntu help me in my networking issues>?
<TheSheep> kaos_nk: that's the difference
<cellofellow> Alloosh: what networking issues?
<kaos_nk> it's a free world, you don't like my language, /ignore
<Catoptromancy> uh
<kaos_nk> i'm not personally attacking anyone, so stop whining
<Jester45> its also a free kick you out of channel
<Alloosh> the damn network here is weird, I can see the ubuntu in the xp but cant see the xp in the ubuntu
<Jester45> i could care less myself
<kaos_nk> i haven't seen anyone leaving in the last few minutes since I started talking
<cellofellow> Alloosh: you mean the Windows file sharing stuff? Network Places or whatever?
<kaos_nk> someone's just in the mood to whine, obviously
<Alloosh> yes,
<cellofellow> maybe, maybe not
<Jester45> leave cellofellow alone hes pretty cool
<cellofellow> Alloosh: I'd just use LinNeighborhood, always works for me.
<Jester45> he plays the cello :)
<kaos_nk> right.
<Alloosh> and some other issues also, for example what is pissing me off the most is that, my dvd drive does not realize some dvd, and they are not movies
<cellofellow> me and my cello weren't too friendly today, sadly.
<Jester45> Alloosh, you need libdvdcss
<kaos_nk> i wish i could pay cello though
<Alloosh> data dvds, it hust realize some and does not realize others
<cellofellow> !medibuntu | Alloosh
<ubotu> Alloosh: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Alloosh> I installed everything
<kaos_nk> or rather violine
<cellofellow> Alloosh: xfce may or may not be able to fix that. Depends on your DVD drive I link.
<kaos_nk> -e
<Jester45> ok
<Alloosh> yes I understand but will give it a shot.
<cellofellow> kaos_nk: what about a happy medium and play viola?
<kaos_nk> true!
<kaos_nk> i like medium better than aktive or passive
<cellofellow> playing viola makes everyone like you, cause there aren't so many of them. High demand, low supply. :)
<kaos_nk> oh, i can't spell anymore
<Alloosh> actually i have business in europe, and I will need to build many networks for hotels, and I WILL NOT GIVE THEM WINDOWS
<Catoptromancy> samba for large network?
<Alloosh> noooo
<cellofellow> you need to know the basics of how *nix and smb networking work then.
<cellofellow> you'll need some smb compatibility, I bet.
<kaos_nk> or a hot *nix girlfriend
<Alloosh> I will use linux as server, to install my accounting softwares, and allow outlets
<Catoptromancy> im jsut learning samba
<Catoptromancy> and finished a networking basics course
<Alloosh> I dont like samna, I will use some systems I develop at my company, samba is not smart enough to connect to networks in other coutries
<cellofellow> I've never had much luck mixing Windows 98 and Samba.
<cellofellow> samba was never designed to work over the internet. M$ mostly developed it as a way to kill Novell.
<Alloosh> windows is stupid and I think its aimed at making people stupid, and it gives alot of headache, just like asp and sql, you pay a fortune to get crap. while php is much smarter and you can use it in wider range
<Catoptromancy> so what a good alternative to samba?
<Jester45> nfs
<Jester45> not sure if windows understands its power
<Catoptromancy> it should
<cellofellow> NFS is ok. Sort of a set-and-forget thing.
<cellofellow> I've looked and I cannot find any freeware tools to connect to NFS with Windows. Some shareware.
<Alloosh> I think windows should understand linux power
<kaos_nk> yes and capitulate
<cellofellow> Windows understands IPP, which gets rid of printing headaches (except for WIndows 9x).
<Alloosh> come on, lets face it, how much you will need to pay to launch a site from a windows server?
<cellofellow> Windows lacks good security practices.
<kaos_nk> that depends, of course, if you rip windows
<cellofellow> Out-of-the-box security does not exist on windows. It does on Linux though.
<Alloosh> while its 100% free with linux, honestly I have been working for a bank they use windows every where, I could swear that I can reach everything they dont want me to reach from my desktop. there is no security in windows, while linux gives you a million advantage
<kaos_nk> i heard they actually improved that part with vista
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> vista is a joke
<kaos_nk> yup
<Alloosh> try to boot a computer with safe mode and you are in
<kaos_nk> or boot it with linux :P
<cellofellow> I've seen Vista Basic, and I thought "who'd want this? It's weird looking and insults my intelligence."
<Alloosh> yes I have done something like that before, its cute how you can change alllllllllll
<Jester45> the only people i think they got to upgrade are MS zelots people that bought new pcs and people that are brainwashed very easy by tv  ads
<kaos_nk> if they're proud they've achieved something with their aero-technology that's been around for linux quite the time, then meh
<Jester45> and longer for mac
<cellofellow> Linux had Compiz for like a year before Aero was released.
<kaos_nk> and it doesn't cost 600 bucks :P
<cellofellow> :-)
<Alloosh> and dont forget the damn nasty message (we are sorry for the inconvenience and we will close the application and you will loose all your f**** work)
<Alloosh> I broke a computer once because of that
<Jester45> aero might be stabler but you have to add in that compiz doesnt have 10-15 developers working full time on it and that all those devel are local and that compiz has to work and many diffrent system
<kaos_nk> aero, I don't know the point of releasing a new BS just because they managed to develop aero.
<cellofellow> Compiz probably has a guy or two at Novell dedicated to it.
<kaos_nk> aero=oh
<kaos_nk> just reduce vista to its old look, you have xp
<Jester45> o
<kaos_nk> with a few more functions
<s-x-u> like more control on users
<Jester45> and Alloosh linux isnt a security god http://it.slashdot.org/it/07/08/15/1341224.shtml
<cellofellow> all that is M$ ripping of *nix features.
<s-x-u> like more information of users
<cellofellow> OpenBSD is the OS that is all about security.
<Alloosh> Jester45: its not a security god, but its more secure than windows
<Jester45> no no what gets me is they now have Automatic defrag.... just fix your file system and you dont need to defrag
<kaos_nk> well, you have more chance at finding bugs when the source is open
<Jester45> and it will keep your harddrive alive
<kaos_nk> it doesn't say the source will be perfect, but it's better then microsoft's aula
<Jester45> hi hi vidd
<cellofellow> Jester45: that sounds like feature they ripped straight from Linux.
<s-x-u> my grandfather can live without a computer so let's go back to the past way of life
<cellofellow> my grandfather lives with a welding rod in his hand.
<kaos_nk> does your grandfather play Go?
<Jester45> cellofellow, its kinda hard to defrag on linux as linux doesnt frag like windows
<Alloosh> ok guys xubuntu desktop installed now, do I have to restart?
<kaos_nk> start a new session
<Jester45> i CAN live without a computer but whats the point then :)
<kaos_nk> haha
<Jester45> i sure wouldnt be alive to long
<s-x-u> saving money on your power bill
<cellofellow> oh, so they worked around it instead of having an anti-fragmenting FS?
<Jester45> ... well this is boring... bang
<Alloosh> how to start the xubuntu session?
<kaos_nk> ist raiser4 any good? any changes of it getting implemented in the kernel any time soon?
<kaos_nk> is*
<kaos_nk> chances*
<s-x-u> control alt backspace
* vidd can go days without a computer...years even....(ppl survive comas right?)
<Jester45> sometimes
<Jester45> s-x-u, please tell people what that will do before you tell them it
<Jester45> he might of had something important open
<s-x-u> you are right jester sorry
<Jester45> dont worrie i did it before
<Jester45> before someone else told me
<vidd> that command locks up my computer
<s-x-u> uh oh
<Jester45> then i figured that person was right like allways
<cellofellow> vidd: that's weird. It's supposed to un-lock your computer.
<s-x-u> Jester45: probably your grand.... no i'm joking
<Jester45> no it was TheSheep
* vidd will brb
<Jester45> he has 2 times the knowledge of google
<Jester45> proven fact
<Jester45> and he can query faster
<cellofellow> :-)
<s-x-u> thinkink about ...
<cellofellow> Radomir is a cool dude.
<Jester45> o and if there is an answer he gives it to you not it and 10k other ones
* Jester45 picks TheSheep's brain 
<s-x-u> i guess thesheep brain + google wikipedia enceclopedy brittannica and his grandfather ? :)
<Alloosh> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cellofellow> He's just got lots of experience. Pumpernickle does too.
<Jester45>  thesheep brain = google + wikipedia + encyclopedia + Britannica + his grandfather ? :)
<Alloosh> this is great, I can see my dvd drive now with xubuntu
<Jester45> told yait was better
<Jester45> ya it*
<kaos_nk> ghetto language!
* kaos_nk dances
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, only knows 1.5 times google and is lacking his grandfathers knowledge
<s-x-u>  Alloosh: this is great, I can see my dvd drive now with xubuntu congrat......
* Jester45 hopes he doesnt get smited 
<kaos_nk> married*
<Alloosh> thanks, want to change screen resolution where can I do that?
<Alloosh> where can I see my network places?
<vidd> well...that fixed it
<s-x-u> try the menu
<Alloosh> movie player works very fine now, I was not able to watch a movie before
<Jester45> !patebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alloosh> resolution fixed
<s-x-u> +s
<cellofellow> Alloosh: you need to install linneighborhood.
<Jester45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cellofellow> Alloosh: oh, also you need to run `sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt /usr/bin/smbumount` after linneigborhood is install.
<Alloosh> done
<Alloosh> cant fine network places
<cellofellow> now run `LinNeighborhood`
<Alloosh> I added the xp machine, but where to see the shared stuff
<cellofellow> double click the machine
<Alloosh> here is the result
<Alloosh> cli_rpc_pipe_open: cli_nt_create failed on pipe \srvsvc to machine JOE.  Error was NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Alloosh> Connecting to 192.168.1.99 at port 139
<Alloosh> Domain=[MSHOME]  OS=[Windows 5.1]  Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager] 
<Alloosh> dos_clean_name [] 
<cellofellow> you need to add a username and password
<cellofellow> right click it, and click "Scan as User"
<Alloosh> ok I see the partition
<Alloosh> thin k you so much guys
<Alloosh> where to open the partitions?
<cellofellow> it tells you in the bottom panel of the app
<l05ty> hello..
<l05ty> i have a really silly question, that i need answering if anyone is about..?
<cellofellow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<l05ty> i am running xp on my pc.. on 1 HD, but i want to dual boot
<l05ty> when i install.. it says its goiing to partition it
<s-x-u> and don't go before you get an answer ;)
<cellofellow> that means it makes the drive into logical sub-drives.
<l05ty> and delete fileson it..
<cellofellow> You need to defragment the drive, and use the "use free space' option.
<l05ty> i dont want it to delete my files..
<s-x-u> first bacup ?
<l05ty> im using the ALT version..
<vidd> l05ty, glad to hear that....
<cellofellow> that still has options.
<Jester45> backup backup backup i can never say that the amount of times i need to
<l05ty> there wasn't any free space option on it..
* cellofellow has nothing to backup onto :(
<l05ty> thanks guys.. i got my friend to get me the ALT version.. the Live just wasn't working..
<vidd> l05ty, the "use free space" option wil push windows over and make room
<cellofellow> defrag, backup, and cleanup first. In the opposite order though. :)
<Jester45> lol
<l05ty> i dont understand i get to the stage it says Partition.. and there its says use guided parttion or guided something else or maunal..
<cellofellow> use Guided, and it has options.
* cellofellow never did that sort of install though, so don't ask him the particulars.
<l05ty> i chose the guided partition.. and it says i have 38 and few mb its going to partition
<l05ty> its a 40gb hdd
<Jester45> delete everythingyou can making lots of space for the defrag and also less the backup. then backup then defrag
<vidd> stop
<vidd> how much of this 40 g HD is windows using?
<l05ty> jsu checking
<l05ty> 21 gb
<l05ty> i have 13 free
<s-x-u> (there are wiki's about this ....)
<l05ty> it thought thats enough space for xubuntu to install
<vidd> it is
<cellofellow> it's plenty, but you still need to defragment the drive so that partitioning doesn't wipe some fragmented data.
<l05ty> ok.. will it say what one is the windows one.. or do i i harzard a guess iwht 21 gb
<vidd> where is that step-by-step guide....
<cellofellow> somewhere on the docs?
<l05ty> sorrry.. i should have googled this..
<cellofellow> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<l05ty> i thought it would be quicker to ask here..
<cellofellow> try the first one
<s-x-u> 1 scandisk 2 defrag 3 scandisk 4 backup 5 read the wiki 6 make coffee 7 install
<l05ty> ok.. il try
<vidd> l05ty, the guide has pictures....so you KNOW your hitting the right thing
<s-x-u> and if you don't understand keep asking
<vidd> well...THAT guide doesnt....
<cellofellow> sorry, when I did Linux I jumped in both feet with a box that had just an old fedora installation.
<vidd> l05ty, this will be helpfull too http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p17.htm
<cellofellow> maybe I should make some screenshots using virtualbox of installing Dual-boot with alt.
<l05ty> ok.. reading..
<l05ty> btw thanks guys..
* vidd didnt have any critical spyware or viruses he needed to back up....so he just wiped and installed
<s-x-u> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NlInstallatieHandleiding/DualBoot?highlight=%28install%29%7C%28dualboot%29#head-137a51f5e22de9871f463a00e16ac9ff880fca19 with images
<vidd> s-x-u, that is good if you skiense duche
<vidd> speak german
<vidd> or at least READ german
<vidd> but the pics are cool
<s-x-u> all images are english
<l05ty> ok.. i have to scandisk.. than defrag a few times..
<vidd> yeah...but its a live install...hes doing the alt cuzz the live dont work for him
<s-x-u> ok sorry
<l05ty> fingers crossed.. i been trying to get ubuntu for quite sometime now.. hopefully one of these days.. il get it working and get online..
<vidd> that will likely take 5-15 hours...depending on your hardware....
<l05ty> my pc is ooold..
<vidd> XP or older?
<l05ty> p4 1.4 with 128mb ram
<l05ty> was with millenium
<s-x-u> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/ is this something ?
<vidd> ah...good...defrag will actually work from within the OS
<l05ty> than upgraded to XP pro.. and im jus fed up of windows.. i like the looks of xubuntu much better
<vidd> is there anything you HAVE to save on that xp machine?
<l05ty> not really.. but its this one im using now..
<l05ty> and it has all the drivers and stuff i need to use the interbnet
<l05ty> i haven't got a network card only a wireless isb adapter.. and i found out the ubuntu will work with it..
<vidd> do you have more then one pc?
<l05ty> no.. jus one pc
<s-x-u> explain repairing mbr ?
<vidd> did the alt cd detect your usb adapter and configure the network when you did your dry run?
<l05ty> no it didn't
<l05ty> its a netgear wg111t
<l05ty> on the website it said it was compatible.. so i assume it is..?
<vidd> do you have wep or other wireless security turned on on the router?
<cellofellow> alt cd supports wifi stuff?
<l05ty> yea.. its on
<vidd> cellofellow, yeah
<cellofellow> huh
<vidd> l05ty, that is most likely why your wifi was not automatically set up...you should do a manual network config to see if your card will work "out of the box"
<l05ty> ahh.. do i do that during installtion?
<vidd> cellofellow, you asked if the alt cd supports wifi...yes it does
<vidd> yes....second step i believe
<l05ty> ok..
<cellofellow> vidd: ok
<vidd> when it say "automatically configuring network...hit tab to highlight cancel (if not highlighted already) and hit enter
<vidd> then chose set up network manually
<l05ty> ok..
<vidd> enter your network info (essid, gateway, ip address, netmask, wep key)
<l05ty> im more worried about it partining my windows bit..
<vidd> if you have wpa set up...i cant help you
<l05ty> yea.. its wpa-psk i think
<s-x-u> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear?action=fullsearch&value=linkto%3A%22HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear%22&context=180
<vidd> that will need to be set up after install is complete
<vidd> its a shame you cant just plug into your router
<l05ty> i wsh i had a network card.. but its a crap pc.. :)
<l05ty> but does the job..
<vidd> pc or lappy?
<l05ty> pc
<vidd> pci lan cards are like 10$
<cellofellow> odd, no Ethernet?
<cellofellow> yeah, they are like $10
<l05ty> nope.. i live in the uk
<s-x-u> did you read the link? netgear out of box but no wep
<vidd> ok...5 euro
<cellofellow> 5 quid
<vidd> s-x-u, thats ok...he does wpa
<l05ty> s-x-u thats the page i read about it.. i thought i would be able to connect with ti..
<s-x-u> yes better turn it off for a moment ? no internet no support
<vidd> did you price pci lan cards?"
<vidd> 99% of lan cards (dont like saying 100%) work out of the box with linux
<l05ty> ok.. #1. scandisk #2. defrag #3.. defrag #4. install(hopefully free partiotion thing works!) ..?
<cellofellow> I've had problems with really old ones.
<s-x-u> #3 scandisk
<vidd> cellofellow, the only ones i ever had issues with were dead
<l05ty> #1. scandisk 2. defrag #3. scandisk 4. defrag.. ?
<cellofellow> one I had it took a lot of hunting in the list of drivers to find one that worked with Debian Netinstall.
<s-x-u> #4 install
<l05ty> ok.. thanks..
<s-x-u> remember you can not ask for help during install
<cellofellow> Firefox is being cranky and slow if I have > 2 tabs open lately.
<cellofellow> It just crashed.
<l05ty> right.. this is it.. guys thanks once again for all your advice tonight.. and usefull links.. hopefully next time you see me here.. il using xubuntu
<s-x-u> luck with it
<vidd> and then you'll be asking how to recover the wasted windows partition!
<s-x-u> sa before said : explain repair mbr ?
<vidd> he shouldnt need to repair MBR
<s-x-u> well if he powers off during install while grub installed
<s-x-u> :)
<cellofellow> then he'd better not do that
<vidd> then he runs the install again
<vidd> he'll be back b4 he installs anyway....
<s-x-u> haha yes i guess he has to (is that proper english
<vidd> he's running xp with only 128 MB ram...that scandisk will take 3 days...and defrag will NEVER complete
<s-x-u> woohaa
<s-x-u> we should have given advice to remove the winxp because nothing special to backup
<vidd> hell....i would have told him to do a clean install of ME...up[grade to xp....run the updates, then install
<s-x-u> what would that give ?
<vidd> a nice compact-as-possible/only-slightly-fraged system
<vidd> and plenty of room to install
<vidd> and save himself a week
<cellofellow> anyone know how to increase the default font size in Firefox any?
<s-x-u> preferences
<vidd> s-x-u, nope
<cellofellow> nope?
<s-x-u> tab 3 preferences
<vidd> no...you have to bring up that special about page...with all the confusing codes
<cellofellow> about:config
<cellofellow> that thing?
<vidd> yeah
<cellofellow> what option?
<vidd> im looking.....
<s-x-u> vidd: have a look in the preferences
<vidd> i couldnt remember that page!
<cellofellow> all preferences does is edit certain parts of about:config
<vidd> s-x-u, yes...for the last 3 days...ever since i upgraded to gutsy and couldnt read anything in firefox
<s-x-u> ok but maybe cellofello is able to do it the normal way ?
<s-x-u> !truth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> I dunno if it's that option (Preferences -> Content -> Fonts), cause it says my default font is DejaVu Serif 16, which should be mongo. It looks about 9.
<s-x-u> well change it to test
* vidd does not know where in about:config to make changes....
<vidd> i just know im going blind here
<cellofellow> crazy config file, eh.
<vidd> =] 
<s-x-u> i'll have a look on about:config
<vidd> but it wasnt just FF....it was EVERYTHING
<vidd> its like the gutsy devel think eveyone has 62" plasma's or something
<cellofellow> changing firefox font did increase size, and screw up layout
<cellofellow> it's like the firefox fonts are all unclear and cramped.
<vidd> but i had to upgrade....my system would go on the fritz for no apearent reason
<s-x-u> ok wait stop hooo
<vidd> and [ctrl] [alt] [bkspc]  would lock up my system
<s-x-u> it happened when you upgraded to gutsy ?
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> cellofellow, you 2?
<s-x-u> i had some issue with 7.10 tribe-3 livecd
<cellofellow> other fonts are fine
<vidd> so s-x-u was there a recommended fix?
<s-x-u> when started from the live cd the fonts are really big while the icons are normal size resulting in unreadable gui is this the same you experienced
<vidd> no...fonts are increadably small and icons are normal
<cellofellow> I know Firefox is more readable on the livecd, but that's it.
<s-x-u> ok it has to do with the driver or the dpi setting
<cellofellow> I think the web just uses small fonts. Opera's fonts are teeny too.
<vidd> cellofellow, there is a new default-config file....im trying it now to see if it helps
<s-x-u> there are already some bugs reported about it in launchpad
<cellofellow> I have 17" (16" viewable) CRT monitor, and TNT2 video card using nvidia glx legacy driver.
<vidd>  xubuntu-default-settings
<s-x-u> vidd im no geek :) i couldnt solve te problem my self
<s-x-u> im now on feisty
<vidd> im hoping that the new  xubuntu-default-settings is in reponce to this issue
<vidd> feisty didnt work well on this sytem for some reason
<cellofellow> what would the DPI settings be?
<s-x-u> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/127827
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127827 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[gutsy]  desktop i386 tribe-3 normal icons very big font size (dup-of: 107320)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107320 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Large font in the GDM login text field after installing xserver-xorg-video-intel" [Low,Confirmed] 
<vidd> Dots Per Inch
<cellofellow> no, I mean for my monitor. I run at 1280x1024
<s-x-u> you can read the discussion to learn about dpi
<vidd> its usually 100 or 75 from what i understand
<s-x-u> !dpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<s-x-u> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome/+bug/118745
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118745 in libgnome "Font sizes in Gutsy are vulnerable to bad X.org DPI detection" [Medium,In progress] 
<s-x-u> Jester45: what would the DPI settings be?
<s-x-u> :-/
<vidd> oh....this back-up is going to take FOREVER!
<s-x-u> are you on "running xp with only 128 MB ram...that scandisk will take 3 days...and defrag will NEVER complete" like system
<vidd> no....im moving 32 gig of porn off this machine b4 i wipe it and start clean
<s-x-u> ah ok im married much easier no backup needed and i can close my eyes
<s-x-u> :-D
<vidd> must be a newlywed!
<s-x-u> explain that word im native dutch i dont understand
<vidd> just married
<s-x-u> yes 25 years
<s-x-u> im lying
<vidd> or "narried recently"
<s-x-u> 9 months
<vidd> *married
<vidd> yeah...thats what i thought
<vidd> ill have it here when ya need it ;] 
<s-x-u> then delete what you want to give me (less backup ;))
<s-x-u> i never backup exept for family photo's i can format my harddisk every moment i want www is my backup
<vidd> ga....44 gig....this will take 11 dvd's!
* vidd needs to find some HD space!
<s-x-u> bzip2
<vidd> yeah.....
<s-x-u> would that work compression
<tonyyarusso> vidd: There's a half-terrabyte drive on Newegg for $109 US :)
<vidd> how do i compress a folder...and what is the best method(s)
<s-x-u> i dont know you are the geek :)
<tonyyarusso> A bzip2 of a tar is usually most effective - read the man pages for those two commands (which I think are also possible through Xarchiver)
<s-x-u> tonyyarusso: vidd: There's a half-terrabyte drive on Newegg for $109 US :) - is at also 100 times faster ?
<tonyyarusso> s-x-u: ATA100, 16mb cache, 7200rpm.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822136111
<s-x-u> so it is only more space no speed improvements
<vidd> gee... i hope i dont run out of HD space compressing this!
<s-x-u> im going to bed im tired
<eFullmer> Hello
<eFullmer> Hello?
<tonyyarusso> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<eFullmer> Thanks
<eFullmer> I'm not sure where to start but when I try to load Xubuntu off of a Live CD the start up process doesn't complete (it stops at a blinking cursor)
<tonyyarusso> what video card?
<eFullmer> *checking*
<Jester45> vidd, is that moving pron your torrentflux box?
<eFullmer> "Diamond Viper V330 (Nvidia Riva 128)" . (If this applies, same thing happens on safe graphics mode)
<tonyyarusso> What's your monitor size/resolution/shape?
<eFullmer> I'm guessing it's 12", but I know the resolution is 1024x768. It's the normal aspect ratio (not widescreen)
<tonyyarusso> odd, doesn't seem like anything unusual.
<tonyyarusso> 7.04, or an older version?
<eFullmer> Yep, 7.04. Same happens on Ubuntu so I figured Xubuntu might do the trick
<vidd> eFullmer, try hitting [esc]  then typing live acpi=off
<Jester45> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.26-1 (feisty), package size 806 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<eFullmer> Okay one moment
<eFullmer> The Xubuntu splash screen is running like before with the bar animation...
<vidd> how much ram?
<eFullmer> @vidd - I'll have to figure that one out when I reboot, but I am pretty sure it meets minimum requirements. I'll get back to you on that.
<eFullmer> Okay it's now sitting at the blinking cursor again. Reboot?
<vidd> how much ram is on the machine....minum to run, or minum to run live cd?
<vidd> there IS a difference!
<vidd> =] 
<cellofellow> run you need 64MB, LiveCD needs about 128.
<eFullmer> I am thinking it might be about 128 MB Ram
<eFullmer> Almost rebooted into Windows
<eFullmer> Nope it's 256 MB on an AMD Duron
<vidd> amd64?
<eFullmer> I'm using the i386 live CD.
<vidd> is the processor an AMD64?
<eFullmer> Oh sorry. No
<maxamillion> eFullmer: is the processor an intel core2 duo, intel pentium D, or a xeon by any chance?
<vidd> then im out of ideas....
<maxamillion> oh ... nvm
* maxamillion didn't read backwards
<maxamillion> eFullmer: sorry, my mistake
<eFullmer> That's okay
<eFullmer> I understand; I've been using ubuntu for 4 months on my laptop but I've not gotten to the point where I can figure stuff like this out yet :S
<vidd> eFullmer, maybe you should grab the alt or the mini iso's
<eFullmer> What's the mini ISO?
<vidd> less overhead
<vidd> the mini is a net installer
<eFullmer> I see.
<vidd> its less then 10 mg
<vidd> *mb
<vidd> it grabs all the info right from the internet
<vidd> but it is a semi-cli install and not the live installer
<eFullmer> I will probably have to stick with the alt install disk
<vidd> the best part is...you can CHOOSE which *buntu you want installed (at the end)
<eFullmer> Net connection isn't working on that computer at the moment :S
<eFullmer> But sounds great :)
* vidd keeps a copy on his downloads page www.vidd.us/downloads
<vidd> just added the current gutsy =] 
<eFullmer> Thanks
<eFullmer> I guess I'll try that when I get a chance. Thanks guys!
<Thunderman`> How can I install nVidia drivers in Xubuntu? I have download it, but i can't install the .run file
<Jester45> run it from a terminal
<Jester45> open a terminal and drag the file in then press inter
<Jester45> enter*
<Thunderman`> I'll try :)
<Thunderman`> "Permission denied"
<Thunderman`> What should >I do :/
<hyper_ch> Thunderman`: why not using the restricted driver manager?
<Jester45> Thunderman`,  type sudo infront of it then try again
<Jester45> enter you pass when it ask
<Jester45> you might want to try the manager like hyper_ch said
* Jester45 doesnt think of things he never had to use
* hyper_ch is off to work... needs to finish the appeal to the supreme court today :) cya
<Thunderman`> This is my first time when i use Xubuntu or Linux :)
<Thunderman`> Mousepad just opened when i typed sudo infront :/
<Jester45> ??
<Jester45> try
<Jester45> sudo bash file.run
<Thunderman`> "bash: file.run: No such file or directory"
<Jester45> replace file.run with the real name
<Jester45> or *.run should work
<Thunderman`> Where I can found restricted driver manager
<Thunderman`> I'll try again :)
<Jester45> menu -> system
<jcs7778> I have a kubuntu system, it was running slow so i decided to install xfce on it. I am now in an xfce session, but the quit command doesn't work and i cannot log out or shut down my computer
<Jester45> you may open a terminal and run sudo showdown now or reboot
<Jester45> or press ctl alt delete together and logout
<Jester45> or run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to logout
<jcs7778> ille try that
<Jester45> idk what to say about the quit
<Jester45> maybe try some other time when more people are away
<neozen> salu
<Jester45> gi
<Jester45> hi
<neozen> so what's the project of the minute?
<Jester45> getting my ssh back
<neozen> it went away?
<Jester45> one of the servers i maintain is not letting me in
<neozen> .....hmmmm
<neozen> I think I have a mallet for that
<Jester45> gonna have a person get it local tomaroor
* neozen nods
<Jester45> tomorrow
<neozen> not much else one can do
<neozen> aside from attach a reboot signaling box to a cellphone
<neozen> ....have been tempted to make one of those for a while
<Jester45> i did just get a tor node running in the past hour its transfered 164mb
<Jester45> and will be getting faster and gaster
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> and my finders are being slow to night
<Jester45> and my thumb is not pressing space
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> i think its a night for me
<Jester45> gtg get up in 4 hours for work
<neozen> lol
<neozen> that'll be me from next week on
* neozen sighs
<neozen> this is my last week as a free man
<mikubuntu> hallo.  anybody know how to get to bios in an emachines etower 333k pc with a *spacious* 3.2 gb harddrive and 32 ram?
<_nixMan> is xubuntu linux or unix?
<_nixMan> what's the difference between the desktop release and the alternate release?
<mikubuntu> hallo.  anybody know how to get to bios in an emachines etower 333k pc with a *spacious* 3.2 gb harddrive and 32 ram?
<mikubuntu> i have searched everywhere i could think, and tried all the f keys but maybe i din't hit tthe right one at the right time or something
<_nixMan> sometimes its delete
<mikubuntu> it's booting into win 98 now and sounds like a volkswagen sans muffler
<mikubuntu> the delete key for bios?
<mikubuntu> nixMan: i think you were right, cuz now i'm getting another text screen instead of the previous ones i was getting, but it's asking for a current password... since i got it out of the garbage, i don't know the password... any workaround?
<mikubuntu> now i got through to a microsoft windows 98 startup menu, is that the same as bios???
<_nixMan> mikubuntu: i'm the man!
<Temporo> Lo.
<_nixMan> mikubuntu: you could reset the bios password by resetting the bios
<_nixMan> mikubuntu: i think you can take out the battery from the motherboard for like 15min and it will be erased... some mobos have a button
<mikubuntu> has 7 options ... 1, normal, 2, logged (/bootlog.txt), 3, safe mode, 4 safe mode with network support, 5. step by step confirmation, 6. command promt only 7, safe mode command prompt only
<Temporo> It's an instant reset if you take the battery out and it doesn't have any power
<_nixMan> i don't even have xubuntu... i shouldn't be helping
<mikubuntu> nixMan:  i'm guessing this baby hadn't been started in years was so full of dust, etc, so that batt mustve been dead, yes?
<_nixMan> Temporo: some mobos you have to wait a few minutes
<_nixMan> so is xubuntu linux or unix?
<Temporo> Would make sense i guess with disipating charge
<mikubuntu> i've tried to insert the alternate install x cd but it spits it right back out
<_nixMan> what's the difference between the desktop release and the alternate release?
<mikubuntu> the alternate installer is a text based more stable installer
<mikubuntu> for if you are *sure* you're gnna install
<mikubuntu> i had trouble installing from the live cd, but i've installed 4 systems over the last two days with the alternate
<mikubuntu> of xubuntu and ubuntu also
<mikubuntu> but i'll be damned if i can figure out how to talk to this emachine
<mikubuntu> is there any command for this windows startup menu that will tell it to boot from cd?
<Temporo> I just got network-manager-gnome working under xfce4
<Temporo> And now the associated nm-applet run three times in the tasktry
<Temporo> I have tried a fix which was to remove and reinstall
<Temporo> Didn't help
<mikubuntu> you gotta hear the racket this thing makes, sounds like it's processing pebbles
<mikubuntu> is this the time to pull out the hard drive, and try out the external harddrive case i have and attach it to my laptop?  would i be able to load x onto it that way guys?
<Temporo> w00t!
<Temporo> fixed it :D
<mikubuntu> anybody familiar with and old bios by 'award software' that i have on an old acer here?  it's different from any bios page i've ever seen.  heres the lines it has: virus warning; disabled, cpu internal cache; enabled, quick power on self test; enabled, boot sequence; A,C, SCSI, swap floppy drive; disabled, boot up floppy seek; enabled, boot up numlock status; on, mem ecc funtion; enabled,...
<mikubuntu> ...typematic rate setting; enabled, tpematic rate; 6, typematic delay; 250, security option; setup, pci/vga palette snoop; disabled, OS select for dram > 64mb; Non-OS2, HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability; enabled,  then theres a lot of stuf about  'shadow' something ........ can anyone tell me which one i might alter to try to get her to boot on the cd?
<Selenolycus> All right, I have a problem - I just installed Xubuntu 7.04, and whenever I try to run Terminal, it crashes and logs me out.
<mikubuntu> help... doing an alternate install of x on a presario.  the installer is telling me there's very little free space, so the install is going differently than the three i have done.  right now at partitioning, and it asking me to select from 4 choices, 1, is: SCSI1 (OOO) )sda) 8.5 bb ata st38421a; 2nd one is > #1 primary 8.4 gb b k fat32  /media/sda1 ... 3rd is : Unddo changes, and 4th is:...
<mikubuntu> ...Finish partitioning and write to disk .. anybody tell me which one?  i'm guessing first or second op;tion?
<mikubuntu> please, anyone have a clue what choice i make on this partition?
<mikubuntu> partitioner is telling me that no root file system has been created, and to go back and do it, but i'm lost.
<mikubuntu> please, i keep going around in loops cause i'm not getting the partitions right, can someone help me through this please
<mikubuntu> guess i'll go have a smoke, brb
<mikubuntu> i back. can someone help me to get through this partitioning please.  system is doing a 'light' installation because it said there was relatively little free space.  i don't care about saving any data on this computer i got it out of the garbage, just want to wipe it out and get x running.
<SettlerX> Hey! Can you help me?
<mikubuntu> SettlerX: what are you trying to do
<SettlerX> mikubuntu: I downloaded and burned Xubuntu 7.05 CD and it can't finish booting - it displays errors - http://phpfi.com/256578
<SettlerX> Why?
<mikubuntu> are you booting from live cd or alternate install cd?
<SettlerX> liveCD
<mikubuntu> i had problems installing with the live cd as well.  someone told me that the alternate install cd was much more stable.  it's text based, takes you through the whole process step by step..
<mikubuntu> go back to xubuntu.org and burn it, it will prolly go through fine, even tho might take a while.  i've done 4 installations with the alternate in the last couple days, but now i'm having problems on an install as well.
<SettlerX> And if i download Ubuntu? Maybe this problem is only in Xubuntu?
<mikubuntu> both offer alternate install cd's.  you have to determine if your hardware has the resources for ubuntu, of course, xubuntu much lighter.  i have ubuntu on this laptop, but the old desktops i installed i used x.
<SettlerX> i will try to boot it without splashscreen
<SettlerX> maybe i will know the reason
<mikubuntu> it's too bad that the website doesn't really explain that very well
<mikubuntu> the information about the installer is kind of buried way down.  i think they mistakenly believe that EVERYONE will want to try the system 'live' before they install.  but lots of people are ready to jump.
<mikubuntu> please, can someone help me with an install partitioning?
<mikubuntu> please, can someone help me with an install partitioning?
<SettlerX> How to disable using SWAP?
<SettlerX> Must I format swap partition to disable it?
<pleia2> SettlerX: there is a swapoff command
<pleia2> SettlerX: but why?
<Thunderman> How can I use higher refresh rate
<SettlerX> I wonder if i have bad blocks here so i would like to disable SWAP because liveCD generates errorsa
<pleia2> ah, ok
<SettlerX> Or i will format it, better Xubuntu format it correctly
<Thunderman> 60Hz is not enough for me :D
<pleia2> mikubuntu: have you tried the ubuntuforums? when you have older/usual hardware it might be difficult to find someone in IRC with experience, there are thousands of people on forums who might offer solutions :)
<Thunderman> How can I use higher refresh rate :)
<pleia2> Thunderman: have you looked through the Settings > Display Settings?
<s-x-u> someone here with xubuntu 7.04 and openoffice installed ?
<s-x-u> ok maybe someone is reading history :)
<s-x-u> maybe someone can try this (i think this is wrong configuration missing functionality or a bug)
<s-x-u> 1. start openoffice 2. open a new file 3. write a few lines 4. shutdown computer 5. when openoffice ask if you want to save the file do nothing 6. see what happens here at this point 7. start computer 8 if openoffice asks to restore the file say yes 9 then open the file 10 look for what you wrote
<s-x-u> what happens to me is that the computer is shutting down in a few seconds without waiting for me to save my work
<s-x-u>  and if i try to restore the file as suggested by openoffice the file is empty and my work is lost
<s-x-u> is this a bug or something else ?
<mikubuntu> thanks pleia, i'm in ubuntu right now with someone finally
<s-x-u> thanks a lot for your time !
<s-x-u> in dutch http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/topic/13695
<Thunderman> So does anyone know how I could change my screen refresh rate
<SettlerX> Hey!
<SettlerX> I disabled SWAP and Xubuntu booted
<SettlerX> :)
<SettlerX> Xubuntu LiveCD is really slow.
<SettlerX> I will install it later.
<SettlerX> CD disc spins with low speed.
<loswillios> hi
<loswillios> I have a problem with nvidia-drivers
<loswillios> ERROR: API mismatch: The nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this X module has the version 1.0-9631
<loswillios> I think nvidia-kernel-* is provided by linux-restricted-modules
<loswillios> but I can't figure out, why it selects the wrong driver version
<logd> hi how much ram xubuntu requires (minimum)?
<someguy> hey everyone
<someguy> is there an xfce equivalent of KNetworkManager?
<loswillios> logd: I have it running with 256
<pleia2> logd: check out the minimum system requirements here: http://xubuntu.org/get
<logd> i mean i would like to know i i can run with 64
<loswillios> heh
<someguy> guess not
<logd> m ok
<logd> just another thing: a p3 600mhz 64m ram can be a "karaoke machine" mean to be able to just play midi files ?
<someguy> midi music?  lol
<logd> yeah
<someguy> is there an xfce equivalent of KNetworkManager?
<someguy> none is in here
<someguy> ugh!
<pleia2> someguy: xfce doesn't have it's own network app, you can use the KDE one or the Gnome one
<someguy> thanks
<Blauhaut> What is xubuntu guys  *
<s-x-u> someone an idea about the question i asked before
<s-x-u> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Thunderman> Hi
<Thunderman> How can I install -bin file (Google Earth)
<parsle1> Hi
<zials> Thunderman, you have to use the command: chamd +x FileName
<zials> chmod*
<zials> Thunderman - beh, visit -> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<parsle1> how can I input japanese characters in text or email. I changed the input method to scim but dont know how to come to anthy - whatever I did nothing happened.
<s-x-u> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/132944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132944 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu forces shutdown, no waiting for saving document in OpenOffice" [Undecided,New] 
<Catoptromancy> i thought openoffice kept a temp file that is constantly saving?
<Catoptromancy> when normally closed temp file is erased
<Catoptromancy> but if forced closed, it cant close temp,
<Catoptromancy> so when you restart the "restore previous" option is there, and it uses the temp
<s-x-u> hi i have been away for a while
<s-x-u> Catoptromancy: are you answering my question ?
<feliciano> hello guys... look: I'm using Opera and now Its frezze a lot, when I run it from a terminal this is the error I got... please help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33950/
<BFTD> feliciano in what way did you install Opera?
<feliciano> I download the .deb file from the site
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> I did the same
<feliciano> BFTD but I see it upgrade whit APT
<BFTD> I also opened it up in terminal and I got that same error and it works just fine
<BFTD> feliciano do you have automatix installed? One of opera's worst enemies is automatix, thehy don't like each other
<feliciano> BTFD but the last part too??
<feliciano> BTFD no. I dont like automatix
<BFTD> good
<BFTD> and stay that way
<BFTD> ok
<Ramla> yeap, i get that same error, just have to open a site using flash plugin
<BFTD> yeah I also get the last part too
<feliciano> mmm
<BFTD> feliciano what version do you have?
<feliciano> 9.23 I guess let me see
<feliciano> yeah... 9.23
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> I'm upgrading right no
<BFTD> now
<BFTD> I'll see if I get this problem
<feliciano> ok
<feliciano> thanks
<feliciano> another question.. BTFD which way you use to install java??
<Jester45> i did like using the repo
<Jester45> apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<feliciano> nice
<BFTD> yeah, feliciano I do it another, much harder way
<BFTD> use the repo's as much as possible
<BFTD> decreases the chance of problems
<Jester45> useing the repos are be best thing to do when installing new apps unless you need something special like a newer version or a option that has to be set at compile time
<BFTD> yeah
<feliciano> somebody use ardour???
<feliciano> I never got it work
<Jester45> BFTD, that tor node i was talking about last night is using 7.33mb/s
<BFTD> still no idea what a tor node is
<Jester45> https://tor.eff.org/
<Jester45> hi maxamillion
<s-x-u> http://tor.eff.org/ about tor
<maxamillion> hi Jester45
<Jester45> s-x-u, i guess you use it?
<s-x-u> no googled for it
<feliciano> I like a lot Opera, but its give me a lot of problems... :( I hope in the future it work better in linux
<s-x-u> didnt use google but ixquick :)
<s-x-u> Jester45: o wait ... you answered already in the time i was searching :)
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> im faster googler
<s-x-u> Jester45: are you also on #xubuntu-devel
<Jester45> why
<s-x-u> because of my question i asked there
<s-x-u> Jester45:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/132944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132944 in xfce4-session "Xubuntu forces shutdown, no waiting for saving document in OpenOffice" [Undecided,New] 
<s-x-u> you dont have to install just think about it
<s-x-u> jester45: you can try it with abiword
* Jester45 doesnt have that
<s-x-u> ok with emacs or vim
<Jester45> mousepad is my only gui editor
<s-x-u> try it with mousepad
<Jester45> mousepad doesnt save tmpfiles
<s-x-u> ok forget that part
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> and i use nano for cli
<s-x-u> ok forget everything
<s-x-u> :):):)
<Jester45> forget what :)
<s-x-u> huh what ?
<s-x-u> paused
<Thunderman> I'm upgrading Xubuntu to version 6.10
<Jester45> why no go to 7.04
<Thunderman> Should I boot it from CD?
<Jester45> you do have to upgrade to 6.10 first then upgrade again
<Jester45> no
<Thunderman> Ok :)
<Jester45> edit your sources.list then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jester45> are youusign 6.06 now? (dapper)
<Thunderman> Why 7.04 is better than older version :D
<Thunderman> I think so
<Thunderman> I don't know how to install Google Earth :/
<Thunderman> is it possible to use KDE and Gnome programs in Xubuntu :)
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> you just install them via apt
<Thunderman> But I don't know how to do that :D
<Jester45> what do you want to install
<Jester45> you can also use synaptics
<Thunderman> Ok
<Thunderman> Now I want to install Google Earth
<Jester45> does google earth run on linux?
<Thunderman> Yes
<Jester45> well
<Thunderman> But I haven't installed it
<Jester45> i think you will need to find .deb or compile from source
<Jester45> because its not in the repos
<Thunderman> And Google Earth is a .bin file
<Jester45> have you tried double clicking it
<Jester45> and try opening a terminal and typing sudo bash
<Jester45> then drag the file into the terminal
<Jester45> then press enter and type your password and press enter
<Thunderman> Last time mousepad just opened
<Thunderman> What? It works now! Thank you :)
<Thunderman> I just double clicked it and typed a command
<Thunderman> :D
<Thunderman> Before I had a XP. Should Xubuntu be lighter than XP? :)
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> very
<Thunderman> Memory usage: 104MB/186MB, but CPU is maybe little bottle neck
<Thunderman> P2 375MHz
<Jester45> you might want to use fluxblox or and altnernative window manger to save more ram
<Jester45> !wm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !windowmanger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Jester45> !evilwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evilwm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> darn
<Thunderman> I think 186MZ is enough. Can I see how much I have data in page file?
<Thunderman> *MB
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> just a sec
<Jester45> run cat /proc/meminfo in a terminal
<Jester45> then look at swapfree/swap total
<Jester45> the diffrence is the amount in use
<Thunderman> ok
<Jester45> if you wanting to look often
<Thunderman> 99MB
<Jester45> try the system moniter panel plugin
<Jester45> swap doesnt get removed untill its filled
<Thunderman> ok
<Jester45> so it will just keep going up
<Thunderman> yeah
<Jester45> its a good thing so that you dont have to keep rewriting to it
<Jester45> like if you had 1gb of swap you might be using 10% of ram but 80% of swap
<Jester45> there is also something called swapiness that is the amount of swap/ram to use
<Jester45> like for me i have lots of ram so i dont use my swap at all right now it using lunder 100kb
<Thunderman> ok
<Thunderman> Why 7.04 is better than older version
<Jester45> it has newer packages
<Jester45> you dont have to upgrade if you dont
<Jester45> if your using an older system you might want to stick with dapper or edgy as they are faster
<Thunderman> I have P2 375MHz, 192MB SDRAM, 15GB 5400RPM HDD and GeForce 256 32MB
<Thunderman> Should i use newer version?
<Thunderman> Or just a 6.10
<Thunderman> Now i have maybe 6.04
<Jester45> if you happy with what you got leave it
<Thunderman> I'm so noob that I can't even install files :(
<mattgyver83> Thunderman, 7.04 is really just an update and will have better driver support, though im using 6.10 ubuntu, and 7.04 kubuntu (a difference, i think not)\
<Thunderman> But same programs...?
<mattgyver83> Yup
<Jester45> new versions and more programs that you can install
<mattgyver83> anybody know how much a kvm switch costs?
<GotGames|Twelve-> Need help on install xubuntu from a USB Flash Drive :)
<GotGames|Twelve-> installing*
<uptownben> Hi All. How can I add a battery monitor to my toolbar next to the clock?
<hyper_ch> uptownben: right-click --> add new item --> battery monitor
<uptownben> really?
<uptownben> let me try that
<hyper_ch> uptownben: and if it's not there, you need to install adesklet
<hyper_ch> uptownben: adesklets - interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System  --> a few more desklets but I dunno if the battery is in the defaults one
<uptownben> nice!!!!
<hyper_ch> uptownben: so it's working?
<uptownben> Sure is.. Can I move it?
<hyper_ch> uptownben: sure, right-click on it and select "move" ;)
<uptownben> Nice!!!
<uptownben> XUBUNTU is hot!!
<hyper_ch> sure it is - that's why I use it
<uptownben> I wanted to browse my windows network (SMB) usually I see a LinNeighborhood, what is XUBUNTU's version?
<hyper_ch> uptownben: no clue, I use Konqueror
<uptownben> Can I browse shared network folders with konquerer?
<hyper_ch> uptownben: yes
<hyper_ch> uptownben: however konqueror is a kde app so it will download quite a few kde libraries and also load them when you start konqueror... some people do not like that... I however use just what I think is the best :)
<uptownben> Ahh.. I see, I dont really want anything heavy
<uptownben> I'm looking at SMB4K
<kalikiana> uptownben, Try fusesmb
<uptownben> I dont see it in Add.remove
<kalikiana> uptownben, What version do you have? I think it's in Feisty.
<kalikiana> No idea if it's in add/remove.
<uptownben> 7.04
<kalikiana> Sicne there are not all packages afaik.
<kalikiana> So fire up synaptic or try 'apt-cache search fusesmb'
<uptownben> If in add/remove it says "integrates well with kubuntu" does that mean that it will load a whole bunch of KDE libs and crap?
<kalikiana> uptownben, Depends. Did you find fusesmb there?
<kalikiana> That one definitely runs w/o any gui, so it doesn't even require X.
<uptownben> yes..it's there
<uptownben> is it lite?
<ubu> what version of xfce is in xubuntu feisty?
<kalikiana> uptownben, Yes it is, it's merely a daemon with no gui. You should look in the wiki or forums.
<DaBeowulf> Does anyone here use TeamSpeak? Ppl said I was far too quiet so I tried to amp the mic (tried xfce4-mixer alsamixer and amixer) and now I don't have any sounds in TS at all others aps still do though.
<DaBeowulf> I cannot use alsa-oss I guess because I'm on an AMD64 built?
<DaBeowulf> Well I tried that anyway and it wouldn't work and comes up with an error message instead.
<uptownben> wtf!?  I just use synaptic to install pyNieghborhood and now I have no menus at the top of my desktop(!!??)
<uptownben> I'm gonna reboot
<uptownben> OK. Maybe someone can help me. I just used Synaptic to install a package and after it was done my menus disappeared from the top of my desktop
<uptownben> So I cant access any applications through the GUI
<uptownben> How do I get my menus back? I see the firefox icon and the "home" folder icon
<uptownben> but no menu
<DaBeowulf> How can I possibly have broken oss sound with xfce4-mixer alsamixer or amixer?
<uptownben> anyon eknow how to get my top menus back?
<DaBeowulf> What have you done?
<DaBeowulf> Hit Ctrl+ESC
<DaBeowulf> Settings
<DaBeowulf> Display
<DaBeowulf> Has the resolution changed and are other things missing, too?
<uptownben> nothing else is missing, the resolution did not change
<DaBeowulf> Does Ctrl+ESC bring up the Apps menu?
<uptownben> no
<uptownben> everything was working fine until I installed pyNeighborhood and smbfs
<uptownben> using synaptic
<uptownben> any ideas?
<uptownben> I was really enjoying XUBUNTU
<DaBeowulf> No sorry, I'm just a dumb user, too. :P
<uptownben> anybody
<zials> hmm?
<zials> your panels aren't showing?
<uptownben> yes
<uptownben> I see everything except the top menus that were there before
<zials> you see the bottom menu?
<uptownben> do you think my menu.xml file was currupted?
<uptownben> bottom menu?
<zials> well, you have 2 panels by default don't you?
<uptownben> on the bottom I see the desktop icon and on the right I see 4 "workspaces" and a trash can
<uptownben> with my ChatZilla button in the middle
<uptownben> (middle left)
<zials> mhmm...
<zials> well, you can try killing xfce4-panel, and then running it again
<uptownben> I already rebooted
<zials> or create the top panel from scratch x.x
<uptownben> I heard about the menu.xml fix..
<zials> never heard of it... there is a panels.xml
<zials> because the menu.xml is for the applications menu
<hyper_ch> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elite101> hello*
<elite101> does Xubuntu use Desktop enviorment KDE?
<elite101> or that Tribe thing?
<elite101> nvm lol xfce
<zials> heh
<zials> KDE would be Kubuntu ;)
<zials> Tribe is just used for the beta versions I believe
<xubu> how do i install an xfce theme? i tried extracting it to ~/home/myusername/.themes but it wont show up in the user interface preferences
<zials> mhmm.. what type is it?
<Pumpernickel> ~/ is a representation of /home/youruser/ - using both is redundant.
<xubu> xfce theme frome xfce-look.org
<Pumpernickel> More specifically, it wouldn't work.
<xubu> sorry bad syntax on my part
<xubu> the folder is imy home directory though
<xubu> in*
<zials> mhmm, do you have a link to where you got it from?
<Catoptromancy> is there a way to turn off extra mouse functions?
<zials> such as...?
<Catoptromancy> I need a game that lets me mouse1 and mouse2 at same time
<Catoptromancy> but when i do both buttons at same time it does mouse3
<elite101> mhm im downloading Xubuntu 7.10 gutsy Tribe4 im going to install it once its done im currently using kubuntu*
<elite101> my kubuntu rite now is 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<xubu_> sorry got disconnected
<xubu_> i doublechecked, my themes are extracted to my /home/user/ directory, but still wont show up in the ui manager
#xubuntu 2007-08-17
<Pumpernickel> Catoptromancy: Disable emulation of a three button mouse in xorg.
<Catoptromancy> cool
<Catoptromancy> thx
<Catoptromancy> umm
<Catoptromancy> im not sure where to find xorg
<Catoptromancy> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Catoptromancy> Pumpernickel, where is it?
<Pumpernickel> It's an option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Catoptromancy> /etc/x11/ heh i think
<Catoptromancy> heh google found it
<Catoptromancy> Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"false"
<Catoptromancy> Still doesnt work
<Catoptromancy> should i erase that one line?
<Pumpernickel> It should default to false, so yes.
<Catoptromancy> = (
<Catoptromancy> line is totally gone
<Catoptromancy> do i need reboot
<Catoptromancy_> yay
<Catoptromancy_> just needed a reboot
<Pumpernickel> Reboot: no, restart X: yes.
<Catoptromancy_> well just logged off and on =)
<Catoptromancy_> figured it would be as good as reboot
<Catoptromancy_> mmm wall rocket jumps are now possible = )
<Catoptromancy_> thanks
<Pumpernickel> Wow... I guess he just discovered Nexuiz.
<_nixMan> what desktop env does xubuntu use?
<vidd> xfce
<vidd> where do i look for iptables that are set wrong?
<noobuser> is it possible to create a software raid 1 when in the live cd and have ubuntu 7 install into that? if so, is there any documentation on how to do that?
<root____2> Quick question, anyone know why my system would be unable to mnt an ntfs file system?
<IG> root@ps3:/mnt# mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/whore
<IG> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'
<Pumpernickel> !language | IG
<ubotu> IG: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pumpernickel> It looks like you don't have ntfs support.
<Pumpernickel> Ntfs-3g is the current best option.
<IG> well
<IG> do I need to install a package of some kind ?
<IG> I tried mount -t ntfs /dev/sde1 /mnt/whore
<IG> Should also note that this is on a playstaion 3
<Pumpernickel> Not having ntfs support in a PS3 release wouldn't surprise me.
<Pumpernickel> So, yes, if the ntfs-3g package is available for the PS3 port, you would likely need to install it yourself.
<Pumpernickel> Oh, and again - watch the language.
<IG> well, installed it...
<IG> Still doesn't work.
<IG> but, maybe I need to reboot :)
<IG> ANd sorry about the language, I just happend to use that word for the directory :|
<Pumpernickel> It's a FUSE module.
<IG> Noticed that it said something about users in the Fuse group could mount an ntfs volume.
<IG> I don't know what FUSE is ;)
<IG> <-= newb :)
<Pumpernickel> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dark_Shado1> hi
<Dark_Shado1> should i install xubuntu for my old p3 800mhz with 256mb ram ?
<Pumpernickel> If you think you'd like it, sure.
<IG> well, i'll come back later pumper ;)
<IG> thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Dark_Shado1> nop if i can install ubuntu that will be more great
<Dark_Shado1> coz i don't have the xubuntu cd
<Pumpernickel> Do that, then.
<Dark_Shado1> and my connexion is slow
<Dark_Shado1> i have shipit ubuntu
<xubu> how can i eddit what applications are in the start menu, all i can seem to edit it the root menu itself none of the launchers
<xubu> how can i eddit what applications are in the start menu, all i can seem to edit it the root menu itself none of the launchers
<vidd_laptop> xubu, what you are talking about are the installed apps...placed based on some organizational methodi have yet to comprehend....
<vidd_laptop> you can only edit the root menu or add new launcers
<emdash> xubu: there has to be a .desktop entry in /usr/share/applications in order for it to appear in the menu
<emdash> there's also the menu editor in the start menu
<emdash> applications menu > settings > menu editor
<emdash> however that just edits the root level
<emdash> but you could use it to add custom launchers, if you wanted
<s|k> where's a good place to mount a new hard drive?
<kalikiana_> xubu, You can also place launchers/ desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications
<kalikiana_> s|k, Usually /mnt, less often /media
<s|k> thanks
<kalikiana_> Incidentally /media is an invention of ubuntu.
<s|k> I had no idea
<kalikiana_> No worries, everybody has to start somewhere :)
<s|k> :)
<s|k> I'm actually installing slackware :P
<kalikiana_> s|k, I'm on zenwalk. :D
<s|k> what's that?
<xubu> how can i eddit what applications are in the start menu, all i can seem to edit it the root menu itself none of the launchers
<kalikiana_> s|k, Zenwalk is a distro, a kind of a child of slackware. => zenwalk.org
<s|k> ah
<s|k> does it have gnome?
<s|k> slackware doesn't have gnome
<s|k> :\
<kalikiana_> xubu, Didn't you read my adivce?
<kalikiana_> s|k, There are packages, yes. Although I don't use them.
<s|k> zenwalk loooks nice
<kalikiana_> s|k, You could get most from the standard mirror and the 'rest' from user packages.
<kalikiana_> It's bazing fast. :)
<s|k> what kind of package system does it use?
<xubu> kalikiana_, missed it sorry,  thanks for the help
<kalikiana_> xubu, You're welcome :)
<xubu> kalikiana_, is there any way i can edit the existing menus though? i want to remove some of the apps i dont use from the menu, and add others i do
<kalikiana_> xubu, Yes. You need to edit the files in /usr/share/applications and /usr/local/share/applications.
<kalikiana_> Adding is fine with ~/.local/share/applications
<vidd_laptop> does wodim need root (sudo) permissions?
<xubu> kalikiana_: hey i got disconnected. I found the menu editor but where the applictaions entried would be, it says "-- include--"
<vidd_laptop> right...that means they are included
<kalikiana_> xubu, Unfortunately you can't use the menu editor. You need to edit the files in the said folders.
<vidd_laptop> from that location
<kalikiana_> ^^ You need to edit the files in /usr/share/applications and /usr/local/share/applications.
<m0u5e> why does bcm-fwcutter not work in xubuntu? :(
<m0u5e> am i doing something wrong?
<m0u5e> i have a linksys wireless PCMCIA card (broadcom, bleugh)... it detects i have a wireless card, but it wont connect :X
<eagle-101> oy... ok if xarchiver fails to fully extract a file because there is no space on the drive.... how do i recover the space that the failed extrat takes up? (the extract took up over 8 gigs... I'd like it back
<eagle-101> m0u5e: if its broadcom you have to do some twiddling
<eagle-101> can you tell me what the exact module is?
<m0u5e> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<m0u5e> eagle-101: ah sorry it took so long, i was afk for a little bit
<m0u5e> i remember installing bcm-fwcutter last time, and it worked, but recently i tried it on a xubuntu machine and it didnt work
<m0u5e> seeing that i just reformatted with xubuntu, i really want to get it right the first time -_-;
<vidd> m0u5e, it is super easy now
<vidd> just apt-get install it (dont use synaptic)
<cellofellow> use aptitude dumby.
<cellofellow> not apt-get
<vidd> follow the prompts...bang...done
<cellofellow> oh, it's debconf-based? Sweet!
<vidd> m0u5e, do you prefer aptitude or apt-get?
<cellofellow> stupidness about the aptitude v. apt-get debate is that they are so similar that there is really no footing for a good argument either way.
<cellofellow> m0u5e: oh, and I was calling vidd dumby, not you.
<vidd> exactly...use which ever you prefer
<cellofellow> sorry vidd, didn't mean to be that rude.
<vidd> pfft....water off a duck's back!
<cellofellow> lol
<vidd> i have 9 years service in the army...you have to do better then THAT to offend me!
* BFTD is a marine wanna be
<BFTD> ?
<cellofellow> ah, I have two little brothers and a little sister, and a mom.
<vidd> BFTD, sorry to hear that
<BFTD> Air Force actually
<m0u5e> vidd: huh? oh, i usually use apt-get... is there a noticeable difference?
<vidd> no
<m0u5e> vidd: so i should get bcm cutter using the term, rather than synaptic, any particular reason why? (just curious)
<cellofellow> m0u5e: there is a noticable difference when something breaks or you uninstall something.
<m0u5e> vidd: should i go ahead and plug in the PCMCIA before i install it, or after?
<m0u5e> cellofellow: lol
<vidd> yeah...synaptic will look like it is hanging....but its really waiting for input
* vidd would plug it in first
<m0u5e> agh :X
* vidd thinks gutsy auto-detects and installs it....but bewarned: gutsy fonts are microscopic!
<cellofellow> is it that way in Ubuntu or Kubuntu, or just Xubuntu? And does it depend on your video driver?
<m0u5e> gah, this is what happened http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34027/
<m0u5e> vidd: i'm still on feisty
<vidd> then get the file from my downloads page.... jttp://vidd.us/downloads
<cellofellow> jttp?
<m0u5e> hehe i think i found it, thx though :D
<vidd> http://www.vidd.us/downloads
<cellofellow> java text transfer protocol or something?
<BFTD> judo ttp!!!
<cellofellow> haha
<BFTD> awwww
<vidd> bite me!
<cellofellow> J tends to mean Java in IT stuff.
<m0u5e> gah its a dead link, ill use yorus lol thx
<maxamillion> as does py mean python :)
<m0u5e> vidd: wheres apsta.o? :D
<vidd> on my downloads page....
<vidd> damit!
<vidd> ill get it back
<vidd> http://www.vidd.us/downloads/index.php?path=deb/
<vidd> someone "organized" my downloads page for me!
<cellofellow> prolly Jester, who else has access?
<m0u5e> vidd: dont worry, i found it :D
<vidd> i know...but he might not know him
<cellofellow> huh?
<vidd> cellofellow, telling m0u5e that jester organized my page wouldnt matter to him if he dont know who jester is
<cellofellow> I wasn't talking to him, thouh.
<cellofellow> sure sounds funny reading back. I suppose he now assumes Ryan always plays little jokes.
<vidd> i told him "someone" instead of "jester"
<cellofellow> I can assure Jester45 doesn't jest much.
<cellofellow> ok, whatever
<vidd> i know it was jester....i remember him saying he was going to tidy up,,,,
<vidd> yeah...not important
<vidd> m0u5e, you good now? or you need help yet?
<H264> after using XGl for compiz-fusion, I just now swiched back to the default session, and now I get no title bars or boarders for the windows... anybody have a few commands I could try?
<H264> err
<H264> that was weird
<cellofellow> xfwm4
<vidd> H264, come together on its own as you were typing?
<cellofellow> alt+f2, xfwm4
<cellofellow> although, without xfwm running the alt+f2 may not work.
<H264> vidd, no, the first line I typed did was not showing
<H264> is that Xubuntu specific? X-)
<cellofellow> Yes. Ubuntu uses Metacity and Kubuntu uses KWin.
* vidd is off to bed
<vidd> night all
<H264> ok, well, sorry if I am asking in the wrong channel... #ubuntu is so busy, can't really get any answers ther
<m0u5e> vidd: :X
<H264> there*
<m0u5e> vidd: wow tihs is frustrating, even the ubuntu repos they gave me in the help forum is useless
<m0u5e> vidd: i need a apsta.o, that it should auto dl from some website, but the websites gone 404 :X
<cellofellow> vidd's not here
<cellofellow> dang, that sucks.
<cellofellow> Is this a wifi driver issue? sorry, I've no experience with wifi.
<H264> cellofellow: thanks, metacity did it :)
<m0u5e> i need my apsta.o  T_T
* H264 is too dumb to figure that stuff out
<m0u5e> trying to get composite manager working? :D
<cellofellow> H264: what video card and driver do you have, btw?
<H264> I'm running 64bit with ATI :-x
<H264> X1600
<H264> the driver is whatever ATI has for linux (which sucks)
<cellofellow> yeah, you need XGL and can't use AIGLX.
<cellofellow> AIGLX is better, but only for most nVidia cards and a few ATI.
<H264> right
<H264> not time for some planeshift :)
<H264> *now
<m0u5e> everytime i intialize nm-applet i get this error: /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found         anyone know why?
<m0u5e> how do i run nm-applet through a term and then tell it to run stand alone, without the term?
<bart_17> good day... i had a problem when i tried to install the xubuntu alternate install cd on my pc.. it detects my ide hd as a scsi hd.... SDA instead of HDA?
<ceil420> [amsg]  Sorry, but it seems that iPerl's seen database was recently wiped. I don't know when it happened or how, but let's just hope it doesn't happen again? >< (peace'n'love)
<m0u5e> bart_17: sda is not scsi its sata :D
<bart_17> ok.. but still i cant configure my ide drive because its being detected as a scsi or sata...
<whyking_> hi
<whyking_> what command does xfce issue when I press hibernate?
<whyking_> and why doesn't it need super user privleges?
<looping_> hello
<looping_> does anyone know what might be the problem with this : http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybertooth/1146999379/ ?
<Pumpernickel> looping_: That would be a bug.
<Pumpernickel> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<looping_> I sent a ticket to Gajim developers
<looping_> http://trac.gajim.org/ticket/3373
<SoulChild> Hello I want to load my asus module to use hotkey, but i get:  "FATAL: Error inserting asus_laptop (/lib/modules/2.6.22-9-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/asus-laptop.ko): No such device"
<Thunderman> Hi
<Thunderman> I can't install 6.10
<Thunderman> http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=844374.png
<Thunderman> Does anyone konow how I can download it? :)
<Thunderman> Maybe I should try just boot 4.04
<Thunderman> *7.04
<Thunderman> And install Xbuntu again
<Thunderman> *Xubuntu
<looping_> Thunderman: you'll still have your apps' prefs
<Thunderman> So what i should do :)
<looping_> Reinstalling from scratch is the method I use more often
<looping_> but it's because I come from the Windows world...
<Thunderman> What I need to reinstall and how
<Thunderman> I'm using 6.06
<Thunderman> So difficult :(
<mattgyver83> thunderman, you just want to install?
<Thunderman> Newer version
<mattgyver83> Did you download and burn a live cd?
<Thunderman> 6.10 and after that 7.04+
<Thunderman> Yeah
<Thunderman> i have installed live-cd
<mattgyver83> so you want to install 7.04 correct?
<Thunderman> Now i have 6.06 "Desktop CD"
<Thunderman> And I have installed it to HDD
<Thunderman> http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=844374.png
<mattgyver83> Im  new to xubuntu but it doesnt seem like it has an update manager persay.  You will probably just have to download the 7.04 live cd and burn then install that
<Thunderman> That's what happed when I try to install 6.10
<mattgyver83> did that not work?
<Thunderman> I'll maybe try later installing 7.04 form lice-cd
<mattgyver83> Thats what i would do, in fact, its what i did
<Thunderman> ok
<mattgyver83> But... you might be able to.... hold on one second
<mattgyver83> Yeah, i think thats what your going to have to do.  It doesnt look like package management is an option for an update.
<mattgyver83> at least not from what i can tell
<mattgyver83> But im not quite use to xubuntu yet.  I use it in limited amounts on one of my machines.
<neozen> it'll grow on you
<Thunderman> I have HP 7200+ CD-RW but it doesn't write or delete files in CD. Same problem was also in XP
<mattgyver83> thunderman, this kinda explains how you can update via apt-get
<mattgyver83> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-7e4d0a8850f88d770c9e373ca84c3a78703a58ad
<mattgyver83> In your case, if all you did was install 6.x and didnt install any packages or install any drivers or anything it should work fine.  Otherwise it looks like its a headache if your machine is already 'configured'
<mattgyver83> ....after reading this..... just install 7.04 from live cd ";\
<Thunderman> I'll try :)
<Thunderman> "Upgrading using apt-get -- NOT RECOMMENDED"
<mattgyver83> Oh crap, there is an update manager
<mattgyver83> from command line,  gksu "update-manager -c"
<Thunderman> It didn't work
<mattgyver83> did you type the gksu and the " ?
<mattgyver83> i got it to come up
<Thunderman> gksu "update-manager -c"
<mattgyver83> yup
<Thunderman> And update manager opened
<mattgyver83> does it say a new version is avaliable to download at the top?
<Thunderman> t terminal?
<mattgyver83> (im using 7.04 so i dont see that, but i know in ubuntu im using 6.10 and i see it all the time to download 7.04, same manager)
<Thunderman> *at
<mattgyver83> no, on the update manager
<Thunderman> yeah and i could upgrade to 6.10 but in didn't woek
<Thunderman> *work
<mattgyver83> What do you mean, didnt work?  Like nothing happend?
<Thunderman> http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=844374.png
<mattgyver83> if nothing else, install all of your updates then try it again.
<Thunderman> This happend
<Thunderman> And i have installed all updates
<mattgyver83> very interesting
<mattgyver83> hmm.....
<mattgyver83> Only thing i can think is that update manager is ubuntu specific not xubuntu specific and basically it wants to update from xubuntu 6.x to ubuntu 6.x which it wont do
<Thunderman> It could be possible. But I started to use Xubuntu few days ago
<dvinchi666_newbi> ./configure c compiler cannot create executables
<dvinchi666_newbi> xubuntu alternate
<dvinchi666_newbi> what i do?
<dvinchi666_newbi> i dont have internet in the machine with xubuntu alternate
<xubu> i recently switched from ubuntu to xubuntu, but in xubuntu i get crappy font displays, only in webpages though, not the desktop
<xubu> any advice?
<xubu> i have an lcd and its running at propper resolution
<rici> check the default font for the web browser
<xubu> it says its Loma
<BFTD> yeah change it
<xubu> to?
<rici> something which renders better :)
<BFTD> no idea
<BFTD> you pick one you like
<rici> mine's just set to "serif" and it looks ok
<xubu> i tried the serif and a bunch others, it still looks garbled
<xubu> as if it needs AA or cleartype
<BFTD> hrm? AA batteries?
<xubu> anti-aliasing
<xubu> its makes the text look as if my lcd was not in its native resolution
<Thunderman> How can I install Firefox 2
<xubu> sudo aptitude install firefox
<xubu> should work
<Thunderman> ok
<Thunderman> Thanks :)
<xubu> no problem
<Thunderman> With that command can install all kind of files, like Flash Player...?
<xubu> yea
<xubu> the tricky part is getting the name right
<xubu> i would suggest
<xubu> using synaptic package manager
<xubu> in the system menu
<Thunderman> I installed it but how can i use it/found it :/
<xubu> should be under the applications menu
<Thunderman> But it isn't :/
<xubu> alternatively you can use alt+f2
<xubu> and type firefox
<xubu> and hit run
<BFTD> Thunderman I would suggest NOT using synaptic
<Thunderman> Should i delete "old" firefox (1.5)?
<BFTD> instead to find the files you want, do "apt-cache search <file>"
<Thunderman> is it possible
<BFTD> Thunderman what version do you have? 6.06?
<Thunderman> Yeah'
<xubu> bftd whats wrong with synaptic?
<BFTD> xubu it has its problems, such as breaking things
<xubu> bftd: ah good to know
<BFTD> but yeah, I would highly recommend not using it as much as possible
<xubu> BFTD: now that you introduced me to apt-cache search i dont think i will have to, ty for the tip
<BFTD> when it uninstalls stuff, it doesn't it differently I believe, I'm not to sure what all the problems are about.
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> no problem
<BFTD> apt-get -h
<BFTD> man apt-get
<xubu> BFTD: now ive been advised to install things with aptitude not apt-get
<xubu> BFTD: any input on that?
<BFTD> they're almost the exact same, I use aptitude
<xubu> BFTD: just makes sure all deps are installed along with the app no?
<BFTD> for no real reason though
<BFTD> yeah, they both do that
<Thunderman> When i press "ALT + F2", i typed a Firefox 2 but 1.5 opened
<Thunderman> *pressed
<xubu> hmm
<xubu> Thunderman: i would suggest removing firefox and using swiftfox, its based off firefox and actually uses the newer gecko engine
<xubu> Thunderman: mainly its much more lightweight, less of a memory hog
<Thunderman> How can i remove it
<xubu> sudo aptitude remove firefox
<Thunderman> ok
<xubu> then goto http://getswiftfox.com/installer.htm
<xubu> all firefox addons and themes work with swiftfox, you wont notice any diffrence aside from it being faster
<Thunderman> ok
<xubu> lemme know if everything goes ok with installing swiftox
<Thunderman> ok
<Thunderman> I think i removed firefox but I still can use it
<xubu> strange
<xubu> go ahead and install swiftfox, it shouldnt conflict
<rici> xubu: you might need to enable AA
<Thunderman> sudo aptitude install swiftbox ?
<xubu> rici: i enabled aa in the display settings but it only affected my desktop fonts
<DaBeowulf> 'lo, can anybody tell me if one of these should run on Feisty?: http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/xsidplay-libsidplay2.html?hl=com&cx=1999:X:200
<xubu> Thunderman: http://getswiftfox.com/installer.htm
<uptownben> What would be the best way to setup my system so I can pick up any open wifi signal and connect and surf?
<xubu> Thunderman: download the file corresponding to your processor and follow the instructions on the page
<uptownben> or scan for local wifi
<Thunderman> I have done that
<xubu> Thunderman: you ran the script?
<xubu> uptownben: Wifi-radar
<xubu> uptownben: very good app acomplished what your asking for
<Thunderman> When i opened "install-swiftbox.sh" mousepad opened and it was full of text "echo "Password required to install to /opt directory..."
<Thunderman> echo " "
<Thunderman> cd /opt
<Thunderman> sudo wget http://getswiftfox.com/builds/releases/2.0.0.6/swiftfox-2.0.0.6-pentium2.tar.bz2"
<Thunderman> That's just a peace of it
<xubu> Thunderman: open a terminal window
<Thunderman> sudo wget http://getswiftfox.com/builds/releases/2.0.0.6/swiftfox-2.0.0.6-pentium2.tar.bz2
<Thunderman> Now it's downloading something
<xubu> Thunderman: you ran the script with "sh install-swiftfox.sh"?
<Thunderman> no i didn't
<xubu> Thunderman: Download the script, then open a terminal, then goto the folder the script is in i.e."/home/myusername/"
<rici> xubu: did you enable "use sub-pixel hinting"?
<xubu> Thunderman: and run the script with "sudo sh install-swiftfox.sh"
<xubu> rici: yeah didnt seem to help webfonts
<rici> oh, well. sorry. wfm.
<Thunderman> "no such a file or directory"
<xubu> ok lets do it step by step
<xubu> what processor u got?
<Thunderman> pentium 2
<xubu> in the terminal type (without the quotes) "wget http://getswiftfox.com/builds/installer/pentium2/install-swiftfox.sh"
<xubu> tell me when thats done
<Thunderman> "bash: http://getswiftfox.com/builds/installer/pentium2/install-swiftfox.sh: No such file or directory"
<BFTD> he doesn't have wget installed
<BFTD> sudo aptitude install wget
<Thunderman> WGET installed
<xubu> wget http://getswiftfox.com/builds/installer/pentium2/install-swiftfox.sh
<Thunderman> Ok
<xubu> ok now whats your user name
<Thunderman> "install-swiftfox.sh" tallennettu/saved
<xubu> whats your user name on your system
<xubu> the name you use to log in
<xubu> ?
<Thunderman> phillip
<xubu> ok now type: cd /home/phillip
<Thunderman> it says nothing
<xubu> ok good
<xubu> now type: sudo sh install-swiftfox.sh
<Thunderman> It's downloading
<SoulChild> how do i deactivate UUID's in grub/menu.lst ??? tried already to change "kopt" to "/ev/hda3" but update-grub still puts the UUID's as device names , any help would be great !
<Thunderman> "Installing Swiftfox...
<Thunderman> mv: tiedoston "swiftfox" tilaa ei voi lukea: No such file or directory"
<xubu> perfect, let it finish, when its done, it should be in the applications menu, under internet, if not you can run with alt+f2 "swiftfox"
<Thunderman> But it is in menu! :)
<xubu> runs fine?
<Thunderman> Swiftfox 2.0.0.6 has been installed. Happy Surfing!
<xubu> great
<Thunderman> But nothing happens when i try to open it
<xubu> are you running and english system?
<Thunderman> Finnish
<xubu> what does tiedoston "swiftfox" tilaa ei voi lukea mean
<tat_> hello, is there a graphical configuration tool for network settings in xubuntu ?
<xubu> tat_: main menu>system>network
<Thunderman> tilaa ei voi lukea = state cannot be read or something like that :D
<tat_> xubu , i dont have that menu entrance
<rici> tat_: don't you have the xubuntu mouse on the upper lefthand corner of your screen?
<tat_> xubu : sorry i have it,
<Thunderman> I think i should install 7.04
<xubu> thunderman: ah what version are you running?
<Thunderman> 6.06
<xubu> thunderman: i upgraded to 7 a week ago, solved a whole host of problems for me
<Thunderman> My problems could be also solved? ;D
<xubu> thunderman: upgrade to 7 then use the update manager to update the system before installing anything
<Thunderman> With live-cd?
<xubu> thunderman: install with the live-cd yes, then run mainmenu>system>update manager
<Thunderman> Ok
<Thunderman> Update manager says i should update firefox
<xubu> thunderman: maybe try that, before upgrading to 7, might not need to after the update
<Thunderman> I deleted one update maybe one hour ago
<Thunderman> Could reinstalling (xubuntu) solve upgrade problem, now system won't upgrade to 6.10,
<Thunderman> Before it worked but i was busy and turn power off
<Thunderman> Then Xubuntu didn't work so I installed again
<xubu> Thunderman: sorry had to run to the bathroom
<Thunderman> np
<xubu> Thunderman: if you have the time, your best bet is just to install 7 from scratch.
<Thunderman> Scratch?
<xubu> im pretty sure 7 has firefox2 ad default actually
<xubu> sorry its an american expression, it means from the start
<xubu> as in not upgrade
<xubu> install from scratch = reinstall
<Thunderma1> Little network problems
<xubu> Thunderman1: my suggestion would be to reinstall xubuntu 7
<Thunderma1> reinstall? Now I have 6-06 :D
<Thunderma1> *6.06
<xubu> Thunderman1: install
<xubu> Thunderman1: install feisty
<Thunderma1> is any other options than bootin wih live-cd?
<Thunderma1> *booting
<Thunderma1> *with
<xubu> Thunderman1: im sure you could do a network install but it would require the cd image regardless, so your best bet is to go to http://www.xubuntu.org/get and dowload 7.04 and butn it
<xubu> burn*
<Thunderman-> yeah
<Thunderman-> thank you very mutch
<Thunderman-> for helping
<Thunderman-> I'll try to install 7.04
<xubu> Thunderman: no problem, drop by let me know how it went
<Thunderman-> ok
<hyper_ch> hiho
<OculusAquilae> Hi
<OculusAquilae> Is it known that Abiword in Xubuntu doesn't print correctly in landscape layout
<OculusAquilae> OpenOffice.org Writer has a broken window decoration on my system.
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: what do you mean by broken window decoration?
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: it is not the real decoration, there are strange colours and no buttons can be seen
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: how about installing a theme?
<hyper_ch> Eye of the Eagle ;)
<OculusAquilae> where to install a theme, all other window decorations are displayed correctly
<OculusAquilae> :)
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: you should use the name of the person you are speaking to :) that draws their attention ;)
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: I install this for OOo:   aptitude -y install openoffice.org openoffice.org-gtk
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: open a terminal and enter:   apt-cache search openoffice.org
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: it will list various styles
<xGo-xu> Good time of the day, i trying to get flash working under Gutsy 64-anyone would like to help/answer a couple newbie questions...?! Thanks in advance!! =)
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: I will try this, thanks, I'll come here if I didn't get it
<OculusAquilae> see you, I have to go, I'll come here again if I know what the problem was thanks
<xubu> is there some way i can change which network connection is monitored by the panel applet, it seems to be monitoring the wrong one
<axelm7> hello
<j1mc> hi axelm7
<axelm7> My father in law has an old P1 133 128MB RAM and I am thinking of removing Windoze and installing xubuntu on it. Would that hardware be able to run firefox 2?
<axelm7> hello j1mc
<j1mc> unfortunately, no.
<xubu> Minimum Hardware
<xubu>     * Pentium 233 MHz (Recommended: Pentium 500MHz or greater)
<xubu>     * 64 MB RAM (Recommended: 128 MB RAM or greater)
<xubu>     * 52 MB hard drive space
<j1mc> it may be possible to install xubuntu on that machine using the alternate installer (as it meets the bare minimum requirements of ram)
<j1mc> but... yes, the processor is too slow.
<axelm7> that means it will run... just not fast enough, right?
<j1mc> axelm7: well, yeah, i guess so.  how much hard drive space does it have?
<axelm7> it has an 8gb hd which I will format
<j1mc> ok.  that's plenty of space.
<j1mc> axelm7: you would definitely need to use the alternate install cd
<axelm7> I have just looked at the POST screen and it says P1 233Mhz :)
<j1mc> the regular "livecd" will not work with 128mb of ram
<axelm7> Pentium-MMX
<hyper_ch> axelm7: I installed it on a notebook similar to those techs and its really slow... you'd rather go for something like DSL or FeatherLinux
* j1mc would agree
<axelm7> DSL is not friendly enough for this particular user
<axelm7> I've never used FeatherLinux though
<hyper_ch> axelm7: well, even OOo run on that notebook but it is really SLOW
<hyper_ch> axelm7: is the problem with DSL the GUI?
<j1mc> axelm7: i would probably even use xubuntu dapper drake over feisty fawn... dapper drake would run better on hardware that old.
<axelm7> This low end garbage PC was running XP SP2 until 2 weeks ago reasonably well until a windows update patch killed it, now it won't boot any more
<j1mc> it's a little lighter
<axelm7> so I guess that if it runs xp sp2 it will run a light linux distribution
<hyper_ch> axelm7: or wait... I think the notebook had only 64mb ram
<hyper_ch> axelm7: give it a shot with xubuntu then
<axelm7> hyper_ch: 7.04 or 7.10 beta?
<hyper_ch> it was edgy
<axelm7> I meant, should I use 7.04 or 7.10 beta?
<axelm7> sorry, I am not familiar with ubuntu, I use fedora since version 2
<j1mc> 7.04 would be preferred over 7.10 tribe 4
<xubu> acelm7: try  installing xubuntu and loading dillo for the browser
<axelm7> tribe 4 is not stable enough yet?
<xubu> axelm7
<hyper_ch> axelm7: well, I'd recommend to try out 7.04
<axelm7> xubu, firefox and ie7 were reasonably fast on xp, I suppose it will be ok on linux
<hyper_ch> axelm7: and if that is not working then Dapper Drake 6.06
<axelm7> ok, I'll try xubuntu 7.04 then and see how that goes. Thanks people
<xubu> axelm7: if your worried about dsl not being user friendly id aviod the alpha
<axelm7> My father in law is computer illiterate and he does not speak english, I can't even get him to use the VCR
<axelm7> I don't think DSL is for him
<hyper_ch> axelm7: what does he uses the computer for?
<axelm7> he only speaks spanish, and I see that ubuntu-es has a lot of users
<xubu> axelm7: likewise neither would 7.10, alphas have too many pitfalls
<axelm7> I am trying to get him to learn how to use a browser
<hyper_ch> axelm7: at least he knows what a browser is ;)
<xubu> axelm7: did you check out http://www.guadalinex.org//
<axelm7> he already has a yahoo webmail account, and sends and receives mail! that's a big improvement for 2 weeks using his cimputer until M$ killed it with windoze update
<xubu> axelm7: spanish derivative of ubuntu
<hyper_ch> axelm7: you'll have to show him the spanish ubuntu support channel :=
<axelm7> I do not want to reinstall XP on it because it will die again when windoze update runs, and windows with updates is not safe enough, it will get full of crapware quickly
<axelm7> sorry, I meant WITHOUT updates
<hyper_ch> windows is not even safe enough with all current updates ;)
<hyper_ch> otherwise you wouldn't need to hog it down with AV and firewall
<axelm7> This machine did not have AV, and I installed firefox with NoScript, That was reasonably safe for what he needs
<axelm7> My main problem moving him over to linux is the MSN client. pidgin has major issues with the MSN network and everybody in the family uses MSN
<axelm7> I guess we'll have to switch over to skype which runs GREAT on my fedora laptop
<SrRaven> axelm7,try amsn
<hyper_ch> axelm7: how about aMSN?
<SrRaven> it does not have all similar features,but its useable (crap compared to msn live)
<axelm7> have you ever used amsn, it's a torture
<axelm7> IMO amsn is horrible to use, but it is more compatible then pidgin with MSN network
<axelm7> does xbuntu support spanish locales?
<axelm7> xubuntu
<rici> sure
<KPenn06> Just a general question: I'm trying to use skype but I cannot get my microphone to work
<rici> axelm7: the docs are better in english though
<KPenn06> ive tried everything in the sound controls, but it doesnt work with audacity, skype, nothing
<axelm7> rici, I hope ubuntu-es forum will be helpful for him
<rici> axelm7: ojal
<Pumpernickel> KPenn06: What chipset?
<KPenn06> aplay -l gives me...
<KPenn06> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<KPenn06> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4] 
<Pumpernickel> How many output channels are you using?  (Stereo, 5.1, etc.)
<KPenn06> uh not quite sure how to find that
<Photocopy> I am running xubuntu feisty. I have a router that we have been using as a wired router for a long time. It was originally configured under windows XP Pro but that computer is gone. destroyed. no more. Now I want to configure the router to work for wireless now?
<Photocopy> and im a noob.
<Photocopy> can anyone hold my hand and guide me through it?
<Pumpernickel> KPenn06: It'll show up in alsamixer as one of the last options.
<Photocopy> im going to need some help but i see that this room is dead as, say, i dunno, any rabbit that lived 400 years ago
<hyper_ch> Photocopy: well, download the manual for the router from your router's hardware manufacturer....
<rici> Photocopy: it's not really an xubuntu question afaics
<Photocopy> oh god
<rici> it depends on your router
<hyper_ch> Photocopy: I bet it is a web-based interface
<Photocopy> i bet so too
<Photocopy> but i need further instruction that that
<Photocopy> ive never used this routers thingy before... its config menu, my mom did it
<Photocopy> but she wont do it again cause she says theres no point
<Photocopy> but there IS and she is stupid
<KPenn06> Pumpernickel: just regular stereo
<Photocopy> hi
<Pumpernickel> This isn't a router support channel.
<Pumpernickel> KPenn06: Are you using the 'boost mic' option?
<Pumpernickel> It could just be very low input volume.
<KPenn06> Pumpernickel: Ive tried with and without it on
<KPenn06> Pumpernickel: in the volume control, everytime i move the capture slider up it goes back down to 0
<Pumpernickel> Sounds like a bug; there don't seem to be any reported cases of it, so you may want to file a report yourself.
<Pumpernickel> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<KPenn06> k will do
<axelm7> hello, I am installing xubuntu 7.0.4 on a p1mmx-233 as we speak, I got the splash screen with the xubuntu logo and then I pressed alt-F1 to go to text mode. How do I go back to grphic mode?
<vidd> axelm7, live or alt?
<axelm7> live
<vidd> type live
<axelm7> I'll try that, I had to reboot because I got a lot of squashfs errors, I guess the CD was not burned correctly
<axelm7> I am checking media integrity right now
<rici> axelm7: you have only 64MB ram, right?
<rici> you should try the alt
<axelm7> 128
<axelm7> the media check failed :( I have to find the sha1sums to see if my download accelerator corrupted the iso file or if nero did not burn it correctly
<axelm7> most probably download problem
<axelm7> md5sum for the downloaded iso is ok, thank god. Guess I'll have to burn another CD
#xubuntu 2007-08-18
<xubu> how can i get a list of my usb devices and thier uris
<vidd> lsusb
<axelm7> hello, I am installing xubuntu 7.0.4 right now. I have checked that the CD media is ok, and after starting the installation, it says /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. Then it takes me to a busybox prompt and does not continue.
<axelm7> what should I try next? install in safe text mode?
<axelm7> on the bottom of the screen it says (initramfs) and I get a prompt there
<axelm7> now I get a kernel panic :(
<axelm7> my installation has aborted
<axelm7> it says "checking file systems" [FAILED] 
<axelm7> __tzfile_read: Assertion 'num_types == 1' failed
<axelm7> an then the installer goes into maintenance mode and i get a bash prompt
<axelm7> wtf is wrong?
<axelm7> do i have to start with noacpi nousb or something like that?
<vidd> try acpi=off
<axelm7> where should I put that? on the grub command line?
<vidd> didi the install complete? or is this while trying to install?
<axelm7> while it was trying to start in safe graphics mode
<axelm7> i did not reach the part where it gives me the option to install
<vidd> then restart the installer....hit [esc[ then type  live acpi=off if using the live
<axelm7> now I am starting again, but I pressed F6 and added acpi=off to the boot options
<axelm7> it is trying to read from the floppy drive all the time
<vidd> live cd?
<axelm7> crap, failed again, busybox prompt
<axelm7> livecd
<axelm7> i am downloading alternate cd just in case
<vidd> how much ram?
<axelm7> 128
<axelm7> i'll try the escape key
<vidd> im not sure you can run the live cd with that little ram
<axelm7> ok, now it is booting in text mode
<silvertip257> is there a channel I should join to talk to any devs ?
<vidd> #xubuntu-devel
<silvertip257> ok thanks
<axelm7> damn, graphics mode again, how do I get it to boot in text mode ONLY
<vidd> you DONT
<vidd> its a live cd...not the altcd
<silvertip257> ;)
<axelm7> aborted again. any other boot command I should try? live acpi=off...
<silvertip257> vidd:  are you a dev?
<vidd> no...throw that live cd in the trash
<vidd> silvertip257, no
<vidd> you need the alt
<silvertip257> vidd:  ok ... seems like no one is there
<axelm7> I'll keep it just in case ;)
<axelm7> but i will burn the alt cd and try again
<silvertip257> axelm7:  burn it at a slow speed -- as slow as 4x if you can!!!
* vidd always uses the mini isp
<silvertip257> ?
<vidd> *iso
<silvertip257> oh
<silvertip257> what's that?
<vidd> gets everything off the internet
<silvertip257> oh netinstall ?
<vidd> the image is <10  meg
<silvertip257> xubuntu has one ?
<silvertip257> do the rest ?
<silvertip257> vidd ^^
<vidd> it is agnostic...will install xubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, LAMP, DNS, and minimal
<silvertip257> where did ya get it?
<vidd> you can dig it up in the archives...or just get it from my downloads page http://www.vidd.us/downloads
<silvertip257> who made it? ;)
<vidd> ubunti did
<silvertip257> did you mean to put an "i" there?
<vidd> no
<silvertip257> k
<axelm7> silvertip, the media is fine, it is passing the media check
<silvertip257> ok good axel
<silvertip257> vidd:  in the archives?
<silvertip257> how come they dont make it obvious to people?  I have never found it or heard of it
<vidd> yeah... archives.ubuntu.com
<vidd> who knows? i think it is the best thing ever
<silvertip257> yes I agree
<vidd> i even dug up the gutsy version
<silvertip257> vidd: idk where to look
<silvertip257> no "s" by the way
<vidd> did you look @ my page?
<silvertip257> but I wanna know where it <originally> came from ;P
<axelm7> crap, I hate old obsolete hardware. The RAM on this machine is probably bad, or the IDE controller or the IDE cable. I am getting all sorts of weird errors
<vidd> silvertip257, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<silvertip257> thank you very much - interesting
<silvertip257> ah nice I'm going to book mark that - neato, too bad it doesn't seem more obvious from the ubuntu page
<vidd> and gutsy.....http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<silvertip257> yep similar dir path
<vidd> i will be periodically updating the image on my page as updates are made
<silvertip257> cool
<vidd> with the mini, the kernel version on the disk must match what is in the repo's...otherwise it wont install
<axelm7> found the problem :) the cd reader was bad. I put another CD reader and it is booting now :)
<axelm7> it takes FOREVER to boot on this machine from the livecd
<vidd> that is because it has to load the entire os in ram
<axelm7> lol, it is such a lame pc, i am doing this only because it's my father in law's pc. I would have torched this pc otherwise
<axelm7> a nice bucket of kerosene and a match
<vidd> it would be a decent server
<axelm7> just to make sure nobody else is tortured with this garbage
<axelm7> i use a p2 333 384mb 80gb as a server here at home
<axelm7> a p1 is just too old
<vidd> all depends on what your using it for
<vidd> i can make an 80-386 into a halfway decent printer server!
<axelm7> openbsd on this machine would work fine as a router
<silvertip257> you've got a P1 still ?
<silvertip257> me 2
<axelm7> a garbage hand me down pc
<silvertip257> a couple if the 2nd one still works ;)
<silvertip257> same here
<silvertip257> only thing I could run on it was DSL / puppy
<axelm7> i also have a p2 333, an athlon xp 2.5 and a inspiron 1200 laptop with 1.25 GB RAM
<silvertip257> nice
<silvertip257> I wanna build one soon - a desktop
<axelm7> I haven't bought dual core yet for home. I have one at the office and I don't notice that much difference for what I do
<silvertip257> is it your own business ?
<axelm7> i am a partner there
<silvertip257> ah
<vidd> what kind of business?
<axelm7> fuel retail automation software+hardware+consulting
<silvertip257> I'm trying to learn how to make custom live cds ... anyone wanna help ;) ... (w/o UCK / Reconstructor)
<axelm7> basically controlling fuel at a service station
<axelm7> point of sale, payment, credit card transactions, etc
<silvertip257> using what kinda software?
<axelm7> the customer is using VeriFone Sapphire software
<axelm7> plus some stuff written by me
<axelm7> c++ on embedded SOC
<silvertip257> ah
<axelm7> silvertip, what do u d
<axelm7> o
<silvertip257> lol I'm still a student
<silvertip257> but I'm working for a credit union doing helpdesk / pcsupport
* vidd is an ISP tech support rep
<axelm7> can u believe the live cd is still booting
<axelm7> it's been 45 mins
<silvertip257> can anyone direct me 2 someone who knows how to make custom live cds?
<vidd> dont surprise me at all
<silvertip257> on a P1 you deserve it!  try dsl or puppy maybe ;)
<axelm7> i hope that once i install it on the hd it boots faster
<vidd> axelm7, i WOULD  be surprised if the live cd completed booting
<silvertip257> not by much man
<silvertip257> from my personal experience
<axelm7> the user does not speak english, dsl is not an option
<axelm7> and he is not computer savy, so forget dsl
<silvertip257> it's a big pain on my p1 w/ decent amnt of ram for the time period
<silvertip257> ok
<silvertip257> dsl isn't that bad ;)
<silvertip257> but you've got a pt
<axelm7> this pc was booting xp sp2 in under 5 mins
<vidd> im telling you....the alt cd is the way to go with that pc
<axelm7> firefox2 and ie7 were working pretty well, so was windows live messenger
<silvertip257> wow axelm7 ... did you hack it that bad?
<silvertip257> are you sure ... P1 ?
<axelm7> yup, killed all the useless services
<silvertip257> how much ram -- what specs ?
<silvertip257> oh
<axelm7> 128 MB
<silvertip257> same as the one i've got
<axelm7> 8 gn hd
<axelm7> 8 GB HD
<silvertip257> less on the one 've got
<silvertip257> vidd:  do you know how to use "tar" correctly?
<axelm7> configured the ADSL to act as router so i got rid of the pppoe part
<silvertip257> will you check a phrase for me?
<vidd> sure
<silvertip257> ok
<silvertip257> vidd:  " tar -zcvfp /mnt/sda1/debian/deb4.0_netinst-base.tar.gz . " ... something can't be right though
<axelm7> vidd, why do you say the alt cd will boot faster? will the installation from altcd be different then if i install from the live cd?
<silvertip257> installation will be no different
<silvertip257> final OS I mean
<vidd> right on the web site: To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install
<silvertip257> vidd:  my current dir is a partition I mounted w/ my deb OS - /mnt/hda5
<vidd> trying to untar?
<silvertip257> no create an archive & compress a lil
<silvertip257> am I using the wrong parameter ... z ? ... I forget ugh
<vidd> did you man tar ?
<silvertip257> yes
<silvertip257> but looked & nothign
<vidd> axelm7, you dont have enough ram to  run the live cd
<silvertip257> vidd:  it says my path-to-tarfile doesn't exist ...
<axelm7> vidd, I am waiting for the alt cd to finish downloading. Meanwhile I will let the live CD to continue booting
<axelm7> bye guys, I am going to have dinner (Spanish seafood)
<vidd> silvertip257, did you use tab-completion to get the path to file?
<axelm7> thanks
<silvertip257> yes vidd ... i love that !
<silvertip257> vidd:  umm ... tell me if I understand it correctly
<vidd> one minute
<silvertip257> ok
<vidd> tar -cvvf NameForFile.tar /path/to/file (or replace /file with /directory/)
<vidd> silvertip257, that work for ya?
<silvertip257> no - well that's what I'm doing
<silvertip257> tar-file /dir/to/be/backedup
<vidd> tar -options fileName /dir/to/be/backedUp/
<silvertip257> yes
<vidd> you need the "/" at the end if it is a directory you are trying to zip
<vidd> if it is a file, then no "/" at the end
<silvertip257> ok
<silvertip257> but if I make a dir my current one then I use a period right?
<vidd> no
<silvertip257> what?!
<silvertip257> hmm - can't remember how I did it in my big script a few months ago
<vidd> lets say you want to compress /home/vidd/directory/
<silvertip257> ok
<vidd> you can  cd to /home/vidd.....
<vidd> then tar -cvvf directory.tar directory/
<vidd> or... tar -cvvf directory.tar /home/vidd/directory/
<silvertip257> oh hmm
<silvertip257> I read somewhere you always have a "." at the end for some reason
<vidd> for a script...yeah
<silvertip257> hmm
<silvertip257> ok
<silvertip257> dur that's why maybe
<vidd> but that is dependent on the scripting language
<silvertip257> lemme try some small dir
<vidd> survey says?
<silvertip257> vidd:  why does it say - Cannot stat:  No such file or directory ?
<silvertip257> it's referring to my tar file I wanna create
<vidd> paste the command you typed
<silvertip257> ok
<silvertip257> tar -zcvfp /mnt/sda1/debian/test.tar.gz /mnt/hda5/bin/
<silvertip257> it's the "/mnt/sda1/debian/test.tar.gz" that is getting the msg
<vidd> tar cannot make a .tar.gz file
<silvertip257> vidd how come?
<silvertip257> vidd:  here's my ref for this stuff - just found my bookmark:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<vidd> the .gz comes from running gzip on the tar file
<silvertip257> yes
<vidd> you might want to cd to /mnt/sda1/debian
<vidd> then run sudo tar -cvvf test.tar /mnt/hda5/bin
<silvertip257> ok
<vidd> you need sudo because there are root owned files in /bin
<vidd> then run sudo tar -cvvf test.tar /mnt/hda5/bin/
<vidd> dont forget the / at the end!
<silvertip257> nothing in that dir now ..
<silvertip257> wasn't before either
<vidd> nothing in the /bin/ dir?
<silvertip257> no
<silvertip257> nothing in the /mnt/sda1/debian (backup dir)
<vidd> no WONDER you are having issues!
<vidd> oh
<silvertip257> huh?
<vidd> does the directory exist?
<silvertip257> yes
<silvertip257> i have my ext drive mounted & that dir is on it
<vidd> ok...cd to the dir where you want the tar to end up...
<silvertip257> ok i'm there
<vidd> run sudo tar -cvvf test.tar /mnt/hda5/bin/
<silvertip257> yup that' swhat i'm doing ... i will try once mroe
<silvertip257> *more
<silvertip257> why cvvf ?
<silvertip257> instead of -zcvfp ?
<vidd> those are the options i always use, and it never fails
<silvertip257> oh
<vidd> i dont know what -z and -p are for
<vidd> but i know you need 2 v's
<silvertip257> cannot stat the test file
<silvertip257> test.tar.gz
<silvertip257> vidd:  z is for gzip compression and p is to preserve permissions
<vidd> are you still putting .gz at the end?
<silvertip257> yes
<vidd> the -z is for UNtar'ing
<silvertip257> ooops
<silvertip257> no X is
<vidd> lose the -z
<silvertip257> but maybe since it's giving me that error ...
<vidd> and the .gz
<silvertip257> z - compress the backup file with 'gzip' to make it smaller
<vidd> better to just run gzip on if after it actually works
<silvertip257> will try w/o it
<silvertip257> no luck
<vidd> are you including the sudo?
<silvertip257> I'm root
<silvertip257> !
<silvertip257> well I sudo-ed
<vidd> do you have write permissions on the drive you are righting to?
<silvertip257> how do I check that?
<silvertip257> I'm root though ..
<vidd> but if  /mnt/sda1/debian/ is read only...it dont matter WHO you are...GOD cant write on a read-only file system
<silvertip257> ughh
<silvertip257> ok how do I check that? / change it?
<vidd> open it in thunar (or your file manager of choice) and check it's permissions
<silvertip257> ok
<vidd> if it is mounted in RO, you need to UMOUNT it and re mount it in RW mode
<silvertip257> ok eerrrr RO
<silvertip257> f-ck d-mmit
<vidd> so it's read only?
<silvertip257> vidd:  thank you for being so patient and not yet killing me for that
<silvertip257> will now try it
<vidd> so maybe your options will work!
<vidd> its just different from my method
<silvertip257> i hope so ... >:O
<silvertip257> well the light on my ext-drive is flashing, so it must be writing
<vidd> that is promising
<silvertip257> but it did it the last time on one of the methods..
<vidd> yeah...but it didnt fail yet
<vidd> THAT is what is promising!
<silvertip257> right
<vidd> silvertip257, did it take?
<silvertip257> still working
<silvertip257> ;)
<silvertip257> but no error
<vidd> then with that...good night
<silvertip257> looks like yes vidd
<silvertip257> lemme run the -t param on it
<silvertip257> let's look it up first ;)
<silvertip257> vidd:  do you inventory your tar files with -t at all ?
<silvertip257> nvm ... i'm out later
<rand> is there a boot floppy image for machines that can't boot a CD ?
<elite101> hey im going to install xubuntu 7.10 anything i should be concerned about?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you're here?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'm here
<hyper_ch> you're the rTorrent pro right?
<TheSheep> no
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I thought you're using it
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: well yes, from time to time
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: but I don't play with it
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: oh ok... I just had a small look at it and a few questions still remain unanswered :) I thought you may help
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: if not me, then maybe someone else
<TheSheep> !ask | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: :) anyway, I just added for testing reasons a torrent that I share...
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I didn't start downloading but then exited rTorrent... restarted it... but it was not listed anymore... why so?
<hyper_ch> question2:  is there a way to select only certain files from the torrent to download and not all of them?
<hyper_ch> question3: can you create new torrents with rtorrent - if so, how?
<hyper_ch> question4: is there a way to say where the files should be saved to? Like not all into the same directory?
<Gabz> is there a smaller browsers than firefox... it loads too slow for xubuntu ?
<hyper_ch> Gabz: epiphany
<hyper_ch> kazehakase
<hyper_ch> lynx (command line)
<Gabz> lynx hmm something with a gui still would be nice
<hyper_ch> the other two are gui
<TheSheep> Gabz: opra, dillo
<TheSheep> Gabz: opera I mean
<hyper_ch> Gabz: open synaptic and search for "browser" and you will be presented quite a few
<hyper_ch> maybe even swiftfox?
<Gabz> yeah but since i was after something small i figured i would ask to so i have a better starting point
<Gabz> i'll have to install acouple and see which loads fastests
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I don't know the answers, I know you can download single files with rtorrent for sure, but never tried, I think you can change the place where the file is going to be saved, but don't know how either. You can configure the default saving directory in the config file.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: yeah, saw that about the default saving directory :) btw, where are the .torrent files being stored?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: oh... stupid question... I was jus thinking of ktorrent again ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'm sure their website has some docs
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I'll have a look at it :)
<hyper_ch> so, I need to put now stuff into boxes :(
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: moving, eh?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: yeah
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: moving sux... but the new appartment is great ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: gotta run for the bus, see you tomorrow
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: good luck with moving
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: thx and cya
<axelm7> hi, I have just finished installing xubuntu 7.04. What is the best graphical package manager? I am not used to Debian style distributions, since I am a Fedora user.
<Evergete> axelm7, synaptic, imho
<hyper_ch> axelm7: synaptic it is... but the command line is very simple to and allows you to write auto-downlaod and install script
<hyper_ch> axelm7: that makes a reinstall quite quick ;)
<axelm7> this pc is for my father in law, updates have to be automatic and package installs have to be graphical
<Evergete> the easiest way (for dummies, i think) is to go to system > add remove, is more semplified than synaptic
<axelm7> I have to say that on this old pc with 128 MB RAM, xp sp2 runs faster than xubuntu. I have not disactivated the unnecessary services yet, maybe that's my prob
<axelm7> I activated compositing just to see what would happen and now the system locks up when it boots. Numlock is not working, ctrl alt backspace is not working. Is there a safe mode?
<axelm7> ok, after about an hour of using xubuntu 7.04 on a very low end machine, I have to say that xp sp2 runs much faster on this hardware
<axelm7> I can see firefox-bin using 45% cpu and xfce-taskmanager using 16-24%. These are constant values
<hyper_ch> axelm7: just install a few things on xp and it will crawl
<axelm7> I am not defending xp at all, I am just giving my feedback
<axelm7> this same machine was running xp with ie7 and firefox. www surfing was reasonable. on xubuntu it is not
<axelm7> I don't know if adobe flash plugin is eating way too much cpu
<axelm7> xfce-taskmanager is always at 20-50% cpu. what is this process? a message dispatcher in xfce?
<hyper_ch> axelm7: I'm just saying if you install the same amount of stuff that you get with xubuntu then xp is slower ;)
<axelm7> maybe I can reduce the amount of eye candy (?) to make screen rendering faster
<hyper_ch> axelm7: man xfce-taskmanager
<axelm7> lol, xfce-taskmanager is the task that is showing me how much cpu each process is consuming.
<OculusAquilae> hi
<hyper_ch> axelm7: I would use  "top" or "htop"
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: hiho, did it work with the theme/style?
<hyper_ch> g'day Jesta
<axelm7> X is eating up to 50% CPU. I guess that copying bytes for the frame buffer is slow
<Jesta> hey
<hyper_ch> Jesta: Adelaide?
<Jesta> melbourne
<hyper_ch> Jesta: iieeeks
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: now I know what you wanted to describe :)
<hyper_ch> Victorians... ;)
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: but it is a different error
<Jesta> :P
<hyper_ch> Jesta: who won footy this year?
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: file:///media/disk/error_ooo.png -- I meant the windeco, not the style
<OculusAquilae> sorry
<hyper_ch> Jesta: unfortunately I can't receive any here ;(
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: file:///media/disk/error_ooo.png
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: http://oculusaquilae.de/xubuntu/error_ooo.png -- damn copy and paste
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: well, hmm.... no clue then... when you said missing icons this happened to me once because I lacked an installed style
<Jesta> hyper_ch: afl?
<hyper_ch> Jesta: yeah
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: thanks anyway
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: just open a document
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: then the stuff appears
<Jesta> hyper_ch: not finished yet, but looks like geelong will finish on top and possibly go all the way
<hyper_ch> Jesta: thx :)  /me misses Vegemite
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: look at the decoration, I is the same with any opened document
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: what do you mean by decoration?
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: the bar on top of the window
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: what about them?
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: and the frame around it
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: ah... hmmm... no clue
<OculusAquilae> i don't have this error in abiword, but this can't print in landscape mode
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: I thought you had a OOo problem
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: it is only with OOo, not with gimp, firefox, abiword or any other program
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: strange... you're on Gutsy?
<OculusAquilae> no, it's feisty
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: strange... maybe remove OOo completely with a purge and reinstallit
<OculusAquilae> hyper_ch: hm, it was from the beginning of my installation and I think  the problem is the window manager, but I will try this next time
<hyper_ch> OculusAquilae: no clue :(
<OculusAquilae> maybe I'll replace both with koffice
<hyper_ch> OOo is great
<OculusAquilae> but slow on this machine, 466 MHz Celeron and 128MB RAM
<OculusAquilae> Another problem: Some translations are missing. Is there a solution for this problem in gutsy?
<axelm7> hyper_ch: what is OOo?
<hyper_ch> axelm7: OpenOffice.org
<OculusAquilae> axelm7: OpenOffice.org
<axelm7> oh, ok
<hyper_ch> Jesta: Go Adelaid Crows, Go
<Jesta> hyper_ch: come on melbourne!
<hyper_ch> Jesta: damn, it's been already 10 years since my year in Down Under ;(
<Jesta> hyper_ch: where are you now?
<hyper_ch> Jesta: back in Switzerland
<hyper_ch> Jesta: not footy on tv here :(
<hyper_ch> Jesta: and soccer isn't half as interesting
<axelm7> hyper_ch: how do I enable automatic package updates. is there a daemon for apt-get?
<Jesta> hyper_ch: philistines :P
<hyper_ch> axelm7: make a cron entry
<hyper_ch> Jesta: philistines?
<axelm7> hyper_ch: isn't there a preconfigured service that will do that?
<Jesta> hyper_ch: a smug, ignorant and normally boureoise classified as being ingnorant or opposed to cultural values :P was in jest
<hyper_ch> axelm7: no clue... I configure my services myself
<hyper_ch> Jesta: ah :) but then... I still wonder how one can watch cricket... even worse if there's test runs...
<axelm7> hyper_ch: oh... I see
<Jesta> hyper_ch: we put ourselves through the pain for the good of the country ;-)
<hyper_ch> axelm7: but making a cron is simple
<hyper_ch> Jesta: lol ;) vegemite, real bbqs and footy is what I miss terribly here
<hyper_ch> Jesta: and of course some australian cuties ;)
<Jesta> hyper_ch: I feel your pain.....;-)
<hyper_ch> Jesta: how comes victorians have that snobby accent? ;)
<Jesta> hyper_ch: to make ourselves seem better then the /shudder sydneysiders :P
<hyper_ch> Jesta: ;)
<hyper_ch> Jesta: that's a good response
<Jesta> hyper_ch: you wouldn't have got something half as good out of someone from any other city :P
<Jesta> hyper_ch: specially hobart
<hyper_ch> Jesta: damn, I miss Australia ;(
<Jesta> hyper_ch: who doesn't - even people who haven't been here I reckon :P
<Jesta> hyper_ch: /national pride
<hyper_ch> no pasties at lunch here
<Jesta> I thinking of building a file server, would xubuntu be good for this type of thing?
<Jesta> I'm*
<hyper_ch> I tend to go for a server still to use debian
<hyper_ch> and no gui
<Jesta> I was only thinking xubuntu because of the linux fileserver article I read on bit-tech.net
<Jesta> in which they used xubuntu
<hyper_ch> Jesta: well, first of all, if you want to operate a server you don't need a gui
<hyper_ch> Jesta: a gui is a waste of resources ;)
<hyper_ch> Jesta: and then, debian and ubuntu are quite similar... ubuntu is an offspring from debian and debian is known to provide rock-stable software
<hyper_ch> Jesta: hence my preference for debian over ubuntu as server
<hyper_ch> Jesta: but then, you say you want a "fileserver"... what do you want it do to exactely?
<Jesta> hyper_ch: It would be headless, so I would remote admin it - but basiclly, it would have a partition for each user would would backup/save their stuff to it. It would then have partitions that everyone can access eg Music, Setup Files, Movies etc. The users would all be using windows
<Jesta> for each user *who
<hyper_ch> Jesta: sounds like a job for samba
<Jesta> hyper_ch: thats what I was thinking
<hyper_ch> Jesta: and you don't need a gui for it... so xubuntu has no server edition... only ubuntu does... can you point out that article for me?
<Jesta> hyper_ch: part one http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/1
<Jesta> hyper_ch: part two http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/07/24/build_your_own_better_server/2
<hyper_ch> Jesta: you don't need xubuntu
<hyper_ch> I'd use the debian install or ubuntu server install
<hyper_ch> Jesta: I'm out for a little while but then I'm back
<Jesta> hyper_ch: ok
<axelm7> hi, what package do I need if I want to play mp3 files?
<axelm7> this is a fresh install of xubuntu 7.04
<hyper_ch> Jesta: still here?
<hyper_ch> !restricted | axelm7
<ubotu> axelm7: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* hyper_ch slaps Jesta with a large trout
<Jesta> hyper_ch: sorry, wasn't watching :P
<hyper_ch> so, decided on whether you want to do a gui install or server install?
<Jesta> probably go with ubuntu server
<Jesta> just gotta read up on it now ;)
<hyper_ch> Jesta: it's not a big difference... but still I'd go for debian... so did you already download a ubuntu server cd?
<hyper_ch> Jesta: and by the way, you want the whole computer to dedicate as file server right? And if so, how many harddisks do you have in there?
<Jesta> not yet, dosen't matter anyway because my ISP mirrors almost every big distro
<Jesta> at the moment I only have one, but should be picking up a few more soon
<hyper_ch> Jesta: how big is the current one?
<hyper_ch> and you do have two different computers, right? the one that will be the file server and anoter one?
<Jesta> just an 80gb drive at the moment, its an old computer so will need to get more - and 5 computers will acess it
<hyper_ch> Jesta: how much ram?
<Jesta> 384
<Jesta> i think
<Jesta> its something weird like that
<hyper_ch> Jesta: could be... then I would suggest the following partitioning
<hyper_ch> 1 GB swap partition
<evge> Is there any way to use keyboard shortcut to switch keyboard layout ?
<hyper_ch> 4 GB root partition ("/") Ext3
<hyper_ch> rest home partition ("/home") Ext3
<hyper_ch> evge: hmmm, sure you could setup that somehow.... worst case would be to make a shortcut that runs a shell script
<Jesta> alright, thanks for your help, I'll try debian as well :D
<Jesta> I'm off to bed now, later everyone
<hyper_ch> Jesta: well, ubuntu server is fine... just debian has been proven to be rock-stable as a server
<hyper_ch> Jesta: when you install the server, just don't select anything additional... make it as minmal as possible
<hyper_ch> oh well
<axelm7> question, is there a dyndns package in the ubuntu distro?
<hyper_ch> axelm7: apt-cache search dyndns
<boarder-winterma> hello i have a maybe simple probblem but i am too stupid to solve it :/ i exited my xfce-4 tray and want it back hwo to do this?
<hyper_ch> boarder-winterma: what did you exit exactely?
<axelm7> apparently what makes this pc so slow is font anti aliasing and hinting, but if I disable it the fonts are horrible
<boarder-winterma> i think i exited the program in the top right corner in the taskbar
<boarder-winterma> or i think so ...
<hyper_ch> boarder-winterma: hmmm, you ahve any unsaved work still open?
<boarder-winterma> no
<boarder-winterma> but i already restarted and the error keeps
<hyper_ch> boarder-winterma: oh... so   ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't help ;(
<boarder-winterma> no
<hyper_ch> boarder-winterma: can you make a screen shot and put it online? I have no clue what exactely you have closed
<boarder-winterma> unfortunately
<boarder-winterma> if i push x in amarok the amaroksymbol should gi in tray ... yesterday it was then in taskbar where i could push on it and amarok rearrived but today if i minimize amarok the symbol is not there...
<hyper_ch> boarder-winterma: hmmm, you could try to create a new user, login as that one... and then copy his xfce config files to your current user
<boarder-winterma> oO
<boarder-winterma> how to do this?
<hyper_ch> you still have the applications menu?
<boarder-winterma> yes
<boarder-winterma> only the tray is missing
<boarder-winterma> little icon
<boarder-winterma> right top corner
<hyper_ch> boarder-winterma: I dunno what you mean with tray
<hyper_ch> boarder-winterma: ah, the system tray
<boarder-winterma> yeah
<hyper_ch> right-click on the bar
<hyper_ch> select "add new item"
<hyper_ch> and then select system tray
<boarder-winterma> ugh i need the german word for system tay :/
<hyper_ch> das weisse, schwarz umrandete "i"
<boarder-winterma> aha i got it :)
<boarder-winterma> thank you
<boarder-winterma> it is back :)
<boarder-winterma> now i have to put it in the top right corner ;)
<hyper_ch> right-click it and select "move"
<boarder-winterma> thanks it workd
<boarder-winterma> it is back :)
<silvertip257> anyone awake?
<zials> o.o
<silvertip257> heh
<silvertip257> when I run my tar command it fails because of previous errors (none of which it lists)
<silvertip257> wait
<silvertip257> it can't stat the tar file I wanna create
<vidd> hello silvertip257
<vidd> so all that work last night ended in failure?
<silvertip257> vidd:  idk ... it seemed to work
<silvertip257> but now it's shiaaty again
<silvertip257> running off live cds to back it up
<vidd> remember to make sure you have write access where you are trying to save the data
<vidd> or...save the tar files right on your desktop and then move them to the destination directory using thunar or the mv command
<vidd> (or cp to make sure it is successful, then rm the files after confirmation)
<silvertip257> well I got it vidd :: I'm a dumba$5
<silvertip257> vidd:  the -p option is only for restoring it --- I was confused ..
<silvertip257> ty for all your help vidd
<silvertip257> later
<Ochi> Hello everyone
<Ochi> I've got a problem with a xubuntu Feisty installation on a RAID-1. Fsck seems to try to check not only the RAID devices but also individual partitions which are the RAID members. Is anyone else experiencing issues with RAID installations?
<Ochi> ...which obviously fails if those partitions are already part of a started RAID. In general I dislike checkfs checking the individual partitions and not the RAID as a whole ^^
<DaBeowulf> What's the easiest and most lightweight solution to play XviD decoded avi files in xubuntu?
<Ochi> Have you tried VLC?
<DaBeowulf> !info VLC
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<DaBeowulf> Thanks I'll check that.
<neclimdul> i was trying xubuntu as an option for an old 440cdx laptop i had laying around.  when its shows a bunch of Buffer I/O errors and then like 10min later it stops on an odd shell.
<neclimdul> anyone have any pointers for getting the installer running?
<vidd> neclimdul, live or alt cd?
<neclimdul> checking
<neclimdul> xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<vidd> so that is the live cd
<neclimdul> oh....
* neclimdul notices the installing with less that 128m of RAM not on the alternate cd list
<megaproxy> herro
<neclimdul> vidd: is that going to be a problem post install with xubuntu?
<vidd> no
<megaproxy> is there a way to install xubuntu over the net, and in windows
<megaproxy> i dont have a cd burner...
<vidd> megaproxy, not that i know of
<megaproxy> damnit
<megaproxy> >.<
<megaproxy> how about downloading and moutning it in a thing like deamontools
<megaproxy> can you install it that way? or do i need to do the full shading and format n shiddy
<vidd> but there is a method to install using usb
<megaproxy> usb?
<megaproxy> my only usb drive is 258 :(
<vidd> and?
<megaproxy> how big is the instal.?
<vidd> i think like 10 meg
<megaproxy> :OL
<megaproxy> wtf?
<megaproxy> 10mb for a OS?
<vidd> no...for the net installer
<megaproxy> OH
<megaproxy> i get ya
<megaproxy> so if i dl that
<megaproxy> then boot the installer?
<megaproxy> it will dl it and install?
<vidd> yep
<neclimdul> DSL is 50M :P linux gets small.
<megaproxy> sweet!
<megaproxy> how do i do that then?
<vidd> IDK...i just know it is an option
<megaproxy> hmm
<megaproxy> RAM: Used: 224/256MB
<megaproxy> gdgd
<BFTD> hallo!
<BlackDiamonds> Guys, if I use (K)(X)(U)buntu is it possible for me to have the latest and greatest software ?
<BlackDiamonds> like if a new version of AmaroK is released today when would I be able to expect it in the repos ?
<BlackDiamonds> ubuntu
<foreman> hey
<hyper_ch> no
<rokra> someone know a packages to modify tcp headers?
<hyper_ch> why should one want to do that?
<rokra> to check a spoof on my internal network
<hyper_ch> rokra: no clue
<foreman> i've been trying to install xubuntu on a couple of old g3 imacs, resorted to the alternate install cd, and it's been freezing at 85%
<foreman> when it gets to installing the xubuntu desktop
<hyper_ch> can ubuntu be installed there? I think they have a different cpu architecture
<foreman> yes, it's ppc rather than x86
<hyper_ch> oh, and there are ppc images?
<foreman> yep
<hyper_ch> one never stops learning
<xubu_> anyone anyone around?
<foreman> yeah
<xubu_> hey i was trying to follow this article http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=806&num=1
<xubu_> its got a coiple lines of terminal code to install the new open source drivers with TV-Out
<xubu_> i get an error on  git checkout origin/randr-1.2
<xubu_> error: pathspec 'origin/randr-1.2' did not match any.
<foreman> no idea dude, wouldn't know where to start, i'd suggest some more googling
<kiosk> anyone know of a free PC to Phone VOIP service?
<kiosk> join #ubunutu
<Cam0> I just installed xubuntu-desktop on mu kubuntu box, but when I login using xfce for the session from kdm, i only get some screen distortion after the kdm login window closes. anyone know what i can do to fix this?
<Cam0> apt-get --reinstall install xubuntu-desktop  ??
<hyper_ch> Cam0: you want to get rid of kubuntu?
<Cam0> no
<Cam0> not until i get xfce working anyways
<hyper_ch> completely remove kubuntu incl. kdm and then installing xubuntu-desktop should do the job
<Cam0> cant they be installed side-by-side?
<hyper_ch> they should be... worked fine for me when I tried on 6.06
<Cam0> well i guess its worth a shot
<Cam0> thnx hyper_ch
<Lunis> my cats stepped on my keyboard and activated an onscreen keyboard that i can't close. how do i close it? >.>
<hyper_ch> Lunis: have a look at the settings
<Lunis> hyper_ch, that doesn't help at all actually
<Lunis> there's a hotkey but i don't know what it is
<hyper_ch> Lunis: where are the hotkeys defined=?
<Lunis> hyper_ch, i don't know
<Lunis> oh wait, are you being condescending?
<Lunis> if you are, you can kindly shove it ;)
<hyper_ch> if you explain what condescending mean
<Lunis> ...
<Lunis> hyper_ch, if you know what the hotkey is, let me know, if not, you're not really helping anything. this is frustrating enough without people being dicks about things >.>
<hyper_ch> do you know what a hotkey is?
<hyper_ch> I'm trying to help and you call me a dick?
<Lunis> yes, i know what a hotkey is. i'm not the idiot you seem to think i am. i simply don't know the hotkey to toggle this Godforsaken keyboard
<hyper_ch> where did I point out that you are an idiot?
<Lunis> hyper_ch, i asked for a hotkey, and you asked me if i know what a hotkey is... that's acting like i'm an idiot
<hyper_ch> Lunis: you asked me first if I knew what it is... so you are acting like an idiot and I am just responding to it
<foreman> i think hyper_ch is the idiot.
* Lunis sighs
<hyper_ch> foreman: based on what?
<foreman> based on your stupid responses
<hyper_ch> foreman: why are they stupid?
<foreman> so general and obscure it's no wonder they were interpreted as condescending.
<hyper_ch> actually they aren't general at all ;) I just didn't tell do this or that but I wanted him to think...
<hyper_ch> this implies that I actually did not think of him as an idiot but pointing where he needed to go
<hyper_ch> however if he refuses it's up to him
<Lunis> hyper_ch, I didn't ask for your help thinking, I've been thinking about it for quite some time. This is a support channel, not a general guidance channel. Support or gtfo
<foreman> srsly.
<hyper_ch> Lunis: I do support but I am not required to spoon-feed ;)
<foreman> people like you make situations a lot more frustrating and never actually lead to any progress in the situation
<hyper_ch> foreman: you think spoon-feeding is any better?
<hyper_ch> foreman: you are welcome to tell him how to enable it again
<Lunis> hyper_ch, yes. stop assuming anyone who asks a question is an idiot, and give direct answers, or you're just making things harder
<foreman> i think that people come here because they have scoured forums and googled enough that they resort to talking to people like you.
<hyper_ch> Lunis: giving direct answers assumes the other is an idition... pointing someone in a direction assumes the other is no idiot
<foreman> you are an idiot.
<foreman> direct enough?
<hyper_ch> you should watch your language foreman
<foreman> :)
<Lunis> hyper_ch, i'm not sure where you're from but that's not the case in the english speaking world. If you say "the hotkey is alt+j" then you assume i know what a hotkey is, what alt is, etc. if you say "look over here maybe you'll find something related" then you're assuming they're an idiot and they have to be stepped through. I know how to use XFCE. I know how to use unix. I know how to do alot of things but I don't know about some features.
<Lunis> language? i think his language is perfectly clean
<foreman> pls dont perma banz muh ip adrez from teh internets?
<hyper_ch> Lunis: you assumed first that I didn't know what a hotkey is... so I just did what you also did
<hyper_ch> Lunis: you think calling someone an idiot is perfectly clean? do that to your boss ;)
<Lunis> hyper_ch, once again your intelligence shows. please let me know where exactly i said you don't know what a hotkey is?
<hyper_ch> Lunis: you don't even remember?  [00:31]  <Lunis> hyper_ch, if you know what the hotkey is, let me know, if not, you're not really helping anything.
<PriceChild> foreman, Lunis, lets calm down please :)
<PriceChild> No need for personal attacks. "/msg ubotu guidelines"
<Lunis> meh, sorry Price
<Lunis> people lacking general understanding and acting high-and-mighty make me a little unstable ;)
<foreman> lunis, i'm sorry we could not figure out the hot-key.
<Lunis> foreman, i'm still looking for it, but i can't find the stupid thing
<sighnus> xubuntu is great
<Lunis> :D
<sighnus> i lvoe its simplicity
<Lunis> i love the compositioning
<sighnus> i love the price too
<Lunis> xP
#xubuntu 2007-08-19
<sighnus> xp?
<sighnus> is there a xubuntu art irc channel
<Jester45> how do you make the settings in xvidtune to start after a reboot?
<Lunis> even pressing random keys to try and stumble on the hotkey doesn't work D:<
<rici> Lunis: did you enable some input manager, or what?
<Lunis> rici, don't know, cat stepped on the keyboard and now i have a rather annoying keyboard floating on top of _everything_
<rici> does it have normal sort of keys on it, or some different language?
<Lunis> normal keys
<Lunis> i can't right-click it's taskbar entry, i can't close it
<rici> i guess it's the cat-on-a-keyboard input method :)
<Lunis> rici, xD I think you may be right ;)
<Lunis> it's even there when i reboot
<Lunis> :x
<rici> does it have a name or anything?
<rici> did you try SCIM setup menu?
<Lunis> "Keyboard"
<rici> i'm sure i've seen that, but i can't remember where
<daeds> hey, does xubuntu suport prism wifi pcmcia cards?
<Lunis> is there an app that can grab the process that's running behind a certain window?
<rici> yeah, i was just trying to remember its name
<rici> Lunis: xwininfo
<rici> Lunis: damn, doesn't show process id
<Lunis> nope :<
<Lunis> curses
<Jester45> why not
<Jester45> ps aux and fine what you think it is
<Jester45> find*
<Lunis> Jester45, so many procs, none of them look like what i need
<Jester45> i rember i used it before
<Jester45> could you pastebin it
<Lunis> pastebin what, exactly?
<Jester45> ps aux
<Lunis> Jester45, http://attachr.com/9414
<Jester45> Lunis, sorry i forgot about you :) do you know what matchbox-keybaord is? try "kill 2861"
<Lunis> Jesta, it's ok. yeah that was it. i wonder how it's activated in the first place?
<Lunis> Jester45^
<Lunis> Jester45, hum. well that got rid of it thank God
<Lunis> Jester45, part of the matchbox minimalist enviroment
<Jester45> anyone know how to run startxfce4 once boot is complete (not using gdm) and running it with non root user i put it in rc.local but root runs it
<Jester45> so i dont get my config
<Jester45> and my X is root
<nikolam> Hello
<nikolam> Is it normal for Ubuntu to bring on ROOT shell up, every time it finds something is not just right (like changed UUID of partition on /etc/fstab and so..)
<nikolam> How to make it Not giving root privileges to anyone during boot?
<Jester45> if you remove the root=UUID
<Jester45> and uncomment the general partition it doesntdo that
<nikolam> Yes, but main issue here is root shell
<nikolam> uuid is second to that
<Jester45> its because its erroring during the mount because the uuid isnt correct
<nikolam> Aside of, that uuid is "by design" for ubuntu
<Jester45> and it drops you to a root shell when it errors
<nikolam> yes but I dont want to give every user root privileges! .. ;*(
<Jester45> remove the uuid and replace with /dev/hda1 or /sda1 and so on
<nikolam> Could i desable it, say in grub or in some boot script and so..
<Jester45> YOU WILL NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jester45> LISTEN TO ME
<nikolam> i will do that
<Jester45> remove the uuid
<nikolam> ok
<Jester45> replace with the /dev/hdaN
<Jester45> or how ever its listed on your system
<Jester45> it should then mount fine
<Jester45> uncommenting means removing the #
<nikolam> i just tried to repair uuid`s in /etc/fstab with vol_id command
<nikolam> Ok, Thanks
<nikolam> :)
<Jester45> this way is much simpler
<nikolam> Yes but it is awful to whole system security just to `give` everyone who sits at machine root privileges ufff
<Jester45> arrg
<Jester45> if you do what im saying they dont
<nikolam> Ok, thanks
<Jester45> not my fault the devels take care of their systems and dont mess things up
<Jester45> so they list drives with uuids
<nikolam> :)
<Jester45> hihi
<cellofellow> hey hey
<nikolam> hey
<neenaoffline> which component of xfce uses python? does xfce use python at all ?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> mostof it is python
<neenaoffline> huh ? not xubuntu xfce
<neenaoffline> someone on #xfce said none of them
<cellofellow> xfce is entirely C if I'm not mistaken.
<neenaoffline> yeah, thought so
<Jester45> allmost all the tools xubuntu adds are python
<cellofellow> ah, only a couple of em like system-config-printer and update-manager
<Jester45> u sure?
<cellofellow> yeah, pretty sure
<cellofellow> the Restricted Drivers Manager perhaps
<Jester45> would this be ~/.
<Jester45> oops
<mrpok> hey hey
<Jester45> hi
<mrpok> Got another problem for you. :)
<cellofellow> ok
<mrpok> I can't seem to get k3b to burn from mp3
<mrpok> Even after installing libk3b2-mp3
<cellofellow> I think a good music burner I've heard of is Serpentine
<cellofellow> !serpentine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serpentine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> never tried it
<cellofellow> !info serpentine
<ubotu> serpentine: An application for creating audio CDs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7-4ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 81 kB, installed size 704 kB
<cellofellow> there  you go.
<cellofellow> I know Exaile has a Serpentine plugin.
<cellofellow> Sounds sweet.
<mrpok> OK, I'll check it out
<mrpok> woah... Serpentine may be small, but once it gets all the dependencies it'll take 20mb. :)
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> gee, I should check what I recommend.
<cellofellow> I think there is command-line version that doesn't need huge GNOME libs or something. I think that's what Exaile uses. Not sure, checking.
<cellofellow> Exaile's Plugin thing isn't working right now. :)
<cellofellow> :( I mean
<mrpok> Oh, it's not a problem, I've plenty of space.
<mrpok> Serpentine needs the gstreamer mp3 files, apparently.
<mrpok> That may be the problem with k3b as well
<cellofellow> I think for MP3 in gstreamer you need gstreamer-plugins-bad or something
<cellofellow> I'd install all of the gstreamter plugins packages if I was you
<mrpok> Do I need gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3? What's fluendo?
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: rTorrent is really nice :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(zs6jce/#xubuntu) can never have to much
(hyper_ch/#xubuntu) zs6jce: it's a trade off :) more swap = better for the system but less space for stuff ;)
(zs6jce/#xubuntu) true
(hyper_ch/#xubuntu) zs6jce: you can have too much swap ;)
(hyper_ch/#xubuntu) oh well, just go for something between 256 and 512mb
(zs6jce/#xubuntu) while i have been typing the laptop did something
(zs6jce/#xubuntu) now there is a blue screen
(zs6jce/#xubuntu) low mem on top
(hyper_ch/#xubuntu) yes, what does it say?
<hyper_ch> anything else?
<zs6jce> and a flashing prompt at bottom
<hyper_ch> anything else?
<zs6jce> i hate the unknown waiting for something that might happen or not
<hyper_ch> flashing prompt at the bottom is not good
<zs6jce> still Low memory mode with blue screen and prompt at bottom
<hyper_ch> I don't recall this having happened when I installed it on the 64mb notebook
<hyper_ch> I guess you're out of luck  ;(
<zs6jce> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<zs6jce> lol
<zs6jce> will get ram
<hyper_ch> the prompt is not good
<zs6jce> then try again
<hyper_ch> or do a console install only
<zs6jce> but ill remember the latin1 (for western euro)
<hyper_ch> does that notebook has a network adapter?
<zs6jce> k ill try that because i found a website that guides you to install the xfce later
<zs6jce> yes i believe modem and ethernet
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: installing it later is simple:   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<zs6jce> (10 or 100 /
<hyper_ch> ok :) that's good
<zs6jce> still flashing maybe is (i cant quess)
<zs6jce> guess
<hyper_ch> oh well, you can let it run
<hyper_ch> it won't damage anything ;=
<zs6jce> dont feel that harddisk or cdrom spinning
<hyper_ch> except for the life-span of the batteries but I think on such an old notebook the batteries don't have much life anyway after fully being charged
<hyper_ch> you could put it aside and go out to the beach or something ;)
<zs6jce> battery`s are dead have to repack
<zs6jce> wish i where at the beach then i wouldnt have to mess with pc and laptops
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: just make sure you don't invest too much money on that notebook
<hyper_ch> no beach here either
<zs6jce> i paid about $40 for it
<zs6jce> it is my first laptop
<hyper_ch> how much will the ram be?
* hyper_ch doesn't ahve a laptop at all ;)
<zs6jce> dont know think about $13 dollars for 128 but could be wrong cause im basing it on P2 PC ram
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: wow... well, here is ram for such old equipment not that cheap anymore because there's not much available ;(
<zs6jce> still flashing
<hyper_ch> that's why I said not to invest too much
<hyper_ch> oh well, can't really tell you what to do with it... I tend to think because you have a prompt it died
<zs6jce> yea its a toy so wont over capitalise
<hyper_ch> I need to get myself also a notebook
<zs6jce> yea i think the install failed so i will try the command line
<hyper_ch> good luck :)
<zs6jce> notebooks are xpensive and THEN some
<zs6jce> thanks and good bye
<hyper_ch> I know they are expensive... but it would quite help me on my job
<zs6jce> You should think of the notebook as an extension to the PC and use the PC as the storage and backup place
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: guess why I have 4 harddisks in my computer ;)
<highvoltage> zs6jce: is that a .za callsign?
<zs6jce> lol only have 3 cause i have a dvd to
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 714/1009GB, RAM: 998/1010MB, 165 proc's, 7.18d up
<zs6jce> yes for radio amateurs
<highvoltage> cool, I'm doing my radio exam in September
<zs6jce> lol which country
<highvoltage> south africa too, western cape. so I'll have a ZR1 and then hopefully a ZS1 some point in the future
<zs6jce> study hard!!! cause its hard
<hyper_ch> ;)
<highvoltage> heh, ok.
<zs6jce> my brother tried twice and failed
<highvoltage> ouch!
<hyper_ch> what does that exam include?
<zs6jce> get the Andrew Roos guide (i think is at the sarl website)
<zs6jce> radio procedures and electronic
<zs6jce> electronic stuff like volts and amps and ohms
<highvoltage> I have it (busy uploading quickly)
<hyper_ch> no clue
<hyper_ch> I've heard of volts and amps and ohms in physics class a long time ago ;)
<zs6jce> yea thats the things you need to know but never use after wards
<zs6jce> because the radios of today is more computer than radio
<zs6jce> and there fore you cant really take out failed resistors and stuff like that
<zs6jce> but it is use full is you want to build a power supply
<hyper_ch> ^^
<melsedir> whats a good alternative to k3b if you wanna stay clear of kde libs and such?
<highvoltage> brasero is ok.
<hyper_ch> gnomebaker
<hyper_ch> xfburner just doesn't hit it well
<melsedir> thanks i'll try them out
<zs6jce> highvoltage  there is a Dummies guide to "electronics" and "radio amateurs" that could be usefull. (try pirebay they have 135 of these books)
<melsedir> nerolinux is no good?
<hyper_ch> melsedir: is it free?
<melsedir> well no
<zs6jce> so how do these chatrooms work. do you guys sit here and wait for noobs like me to come and bug you?
<hyper_ch> melsedir: then I don't consider it as good :) k3b is the best one out there
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: nah, doing other stuff and sometimes look in here
<zs6jce> so some time you miss question the some one els gets it
<hyper_ch> basically I'm watching some vids and waiting for B5 to be converted in mkv and have this open
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: yes... sometimes we miss... but does that matter?
<zs6jce> what is B5
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: Babylon 5 - my fav. tv show
<zs6jce> cool i would luv to be able to download all my favourite shows and movies but the 4gig cap is a reall prop cause i have to share it with the family and we are always over
<zs6jce> the cap
<zs6jce> by about 2gigs
<zs6jce> lol
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: you mean download cap?
<zs6jce> and south africa is the most xpensive
<hyper_ch> hmmm, I would hit that limit every other day or so
<zs6jce> yip download and up = 4gig total or you pay extra
<zs6jce> I KNow
<zs6jce> Still have to wait to 21st to download again
<zs6jce> then wait 20 days and download agian
<zs6jce> lol
<zs6jce> LOL xubuntu just inform me that No cdrom was detected
<zs6jce> but how on earth did i load xubuntu
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: maybe an error on the disc
<zs6jce> lol
<hyper_ch> at boot, select the integrity check
<zs6jce> it asks for a cd-rom driver
<zs6jce> so ill google
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: in the last 12h I have uploaded 3gb through bittorrent
<zs6jce> NOoooooooooooooooooooo unfair
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: what? interesting
<hyper_ch> I love my cable connection
<zs6jce> we at least got dsl so no more dailup for me
<zs6jce> small mircals
<zs6jce> damn i sux at spelling
<hyper_ch> well, in my new appartement I'll also have DSL
<hyper_ch> 5000kbit down / 500 kbit up for CHF 49.-/m
<zs6jce> :( only have 384 down and think 192 up
<hyper_ch> or 15'000 down and 1'000 up for 89.-/m
<zs6jce> the prob is that we only have one tel com provider and it owns the sea cable to europe. but there is a plan to get a new operator on it feet
<hyper_ch> well, until a couple of years ago it was sort of the same situation here in switzerland... only one telcom provider
<hyper_ch> prices have dropped since massivley
<zs6jce> we pay ZAR  111 for line the dsl is zar 150  and then the cap is zar 179
<hyper_ch> well, I hope for you that your telcom provider will soon have concurrence... it will drop on prices
<zs6jce> and then some
<zs6jce> lunch time
<hyper_ch> same time zone I guess :)
<zs6jce> yip swiss and us is gmt +2
<zs6jce> bye
<hyper_ch> nah, we are gmt +1 but have daylight savings
<zs6jce> hyper_ch: hi im back.
<hyper_ch> zs6jce: ;)
<zs6jce> K i have a couple of oooold 486 laptops do you have some advise as to which operating system to use. I wont be personaly using the laptops. But do you think i should try something like puppy linux. (Or maybe win 95 for the comfort of the users that are still stuck in windoze)
<zs6jce> by the way i think my cdrom is not supported by xubuntu and there for it wont install.
<zs6jce> but ill find a fix
<hyper_ch> cdrom should be supported
<zs6jce> no cdrom is not supported its a matsushita and xubuntu said that it might not be supported and that i can pick from a list or use a stiffy. so ill try and install xubuntu agian.
<zs6jce> i do feel like an idoit for missing the western europe language think
<zs6jce> if you want to see an awesome nature clip go to youtube and search for "Battle at the Kruger"
<zs6jce> 9.5mil ppl have seen it
<anandanbu> I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 with Windows XP and i need install LinuxMint 3.0 will it affect the ubuntu GRUB or other apps
<razor111> hi all, i'm looking for a program like pc suite to connect my nokia on xubuntu, ??
<megaproxy> OS: WinXP Professional 5.1 SP2 (Build #2600) CPU: Intel Pentium III, 851 MHz, 256KB Video: ATI Mobility 128 AGP 2X (DELL) (1024x768x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: ESS Maestro 3 Memory: Used: 149/256MB Uptime: 1d 1h 21m 48s HD: Free: 11.00 GB/18.63 GB Connection: NETGEAR RangeMax(TM) Wireless PC Card WPN511 - Packet Scheduler Miniport @ 108.0 Mbps (Rec: 129.14MB Sent: 17.21MB)
<megaproxy> whats the best linux to use on this lappy?
<pleia2> ubuntu should run fine, but I'd go with xubuntu because I like it better ;)
<megaproxy> yea i was told to use xubuntu
<megaproxy> somthing like suse would be to much of a footprint rite?
<vidd> suse is like puting an elephant in a cat carrier!
<vidd> =] \
<megaproxy> lol
<megaproxy> thought so
<megaproxy> lol
<megaproxy> cheers
<megaproxy> im guna go see the red arrows fly and stuff
<megaproxy> so ill bbl
<expose> hi
<expose> How long is Lont Term Support?
<vidd> 3 years standard 5 year server
<expose> thanks.
<expose> and, "server" means actually the same version, but desktop packages like openoffice excluded
<expose> ?
<expose> so, if i install a typical desktop, and after 4 years, when only server support is still available, the basic packages and maybe an apache i installed on that desktop will still be updated?
<vidd> idk....read the "support" page on ubuntu.com
<ericvmelo> Can somebody help me?
<hyper_ch> !question | ericvmelo
<ubotu> ericvmelo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ericvmelo> Well, I have a Sound Blaster Live sound card on Xubuntu, but the sound is not working. I figured out so far, since my computer is DELL, that my sound card should use the module snd-emu10k1x instead of snd-emu10k1 that it is using now. I'm trying 'modprobe snd-emu10k1x', but it gives an error.
<TheSheep> ericvmelo: you could maybe try and blacklist the snd-emu10k1 module
<TheSheep> ericvmelo: but I'd search for that module name on the forum first
<Pumpernickel> And possibly tell us what the error was.
<Pumpernickel> Generic errors are hard to debug.
<ericvmelo> I'll try to blacklist and see what happens, then. I've already searched in a lot of forums and tried several things but it didn't work yet.
<ericvmelo> "FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1x (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1x.ko): Invalid argument
<ericvmelo> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_emu10k1x"
<ericvmelo> I blacklisted snd-emu10k1, restarted, but it still can't install the module... :(
<neclimdul> ok, i'm consistently running out of memory on the detecting hardware stage of the xubuntu install(granted this old lappy only has 48M of ram with 100M swap)
<neclimdul> anyone have any suggestions(this is text mode on the alternate cd btw)
<hyper_ch> 48mb ram is not enough
<crimsun> as early as possible, switch to a busybox shell, create a much larger swap partition, and mount it.
<hyper_ch> 64mb is the minimum
<neclimdul> hmm... that wasn't what the ubuntu site said
<hyper_ch> To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only required you to have 64 MB RAM.
<hyper_ch> Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 64 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to use at least 128 MB RAM.
<neclimdul> great
<Jester45> it can run with less if you customize it and have swap
<neclimdul> well, looks like I'll just spend a week installing gentoo then
<hyper_ch> with 48mb ram I'd go with DSL
<Jester45> i used 59mb ram once booting is done
<Jester45> DSL is nice
<neclimdul> I've got DSL-N running right now.  would like a decent installer though
#xubuntu 2008-08-11
<Firefishe> that would've been perfect
<PsynoKhi0> darn
<Firefishe> ya, tell me about it.
<Firefishe> I could get one from Radio Shack, but all they have is a $50 universal...a bit too pricey for me.
<Firefishe> At least right now.
<PsynoKhi0> I see
<Firefishe> Actually, when my loans come available, I really want a new laptop and a BlackBerry Bold when they come out.  They'll be out by then
<Firefishe> Time to get my email system back online then, and I'm tired of slow on the phone/data side ;)
<PsynoKhi0> hehe
<Firefishe> I figure I'll leave the gaming to my desktop that's been languishing in my bedroom for ages now
<Firefishe> I'm going for portable and light, with a touch of power.
<Firefishe> And anything that doesn't use Broadcom for a wi-fi card.
<Firefishe> Atheros or Intell Pro/Wireless sound good choices for a linux system?
<Firefishe> Intel
<PsynoKhi0> my knowledge of linux is lacking in many areas still... one of them being wireless support
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<PsynoKhi0> you can always have a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<PsynoKhi0> crap, those are cards...
 * Myrtti huggles her A-link USB dongle
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0:  It's okay, I'm pretty familiar with troubleshooting wireless card problems.  I am, after all, the owner of three.  Two  built in's, and one pcmcia derivative.  All BCM-4306 though.  How weird is that?
<PsynoKhi0> 3 is enough to say "never Broadcom again, ever" then?
<Firefishe> make that 4
<Firefishe> my wife's hp laptop is the same as my compaq...same chassis exactly, same processor, same freakin' bcm-4306 chip...but it died earlier than my compaq did
<PsynoKhi0> the safest might be to check the chipset and do a quick serach prior to buying
<PsynoKhi0> heh
<Firefishe> the mac g4 powerbook 1ghz aluminum 15-incher is still goin' strong...but it's hers now and if I even tried to keep it from her, I'd be melted into slag by her adroit x-ray vision ;) hee
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<Firefishe> I actually gave her the mac so she'd have something that works
<Firefishe> ubuntu for power pc is on the other partition ;) hee
<Firefishe> <--sneaky
<PsynoKhi0> my laptop is a refurbished compaq toaster that has no builtin wireless whatsoever, I guess that's a headache less
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<Firefishe> hee
<Firefishe> toaster?
<PsynoKhi0> yup
<Firefishe> xubuntu, no doubt?
<gaurdro> shaped like one or really hot like one?
<Firefishe> good query there gaurdro ;) hee
<Firefishe> now I'm interested
<PsynoKhi0> harddrive sits at 53ish celsius most of the time, the RAM cover gets pretty uncomfy to leave you hand on after a couple of hours
<PsynoKhi0> dang... I'd say... both!
<Firefishe> hot like a toaster
<Firefishe> got a desktop processor in there?
<PsynoKhi0> duron mobile... so you can say that
<gaurdro> don't they shove those in servers?
<PsynoKhi0> nope, opterons are server CPUs
<Firefishe> duron mobile's are okay...
<Firefishe> My big thing now is deciding if I want to get a pen-tablet
<PsynoKhi0> I've never owned a lappy prior to this one so I have no clue what's accptable em wise
<Firefishe> I need to be able to compile on it....too small a system and I'll be waiting aeons for software to compile ;)
<PsynoKhi0> heh
<PsynoKhi0> acceptable temp wine*
<PsynoKhi0> GRRRRRRR
<PsynoKhi0> acceptable temp wiSe*
<PsynoKhi0> there
<Firefishe> I'm just so glad that most of my stuff for gnu/linux is already available in binary at this point.  I don't have to compile stuff much anymore.
<Firefishe> ubuntu has simplified my life tremendously
<Firefishe> debian also
<PsynoKhi0> true
<Firefishe> What's nice about deb is that I can, when I'm ready, play around with all those cool embedded systems.
<PsynoKhi0> still, there always the "do I really need that?"... :P
<Firefishe> oh heck, PsynoKhi0, I usually just install every development tool I can get, including the f77 fortran compiler ;) hee
<PsynoKhi0> uh
<Firefishe> speeds up compiling quite a bit
<Firefishe> f77 library, actually
<Firefishe> algorithms for compiling, not a compiler itself...I need to be accurate about these things
<PsynoKhi0> speaking of HP/Compaq... has anyone upgraded a firmware using their exes on a linux box?
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0: That sounds tough.  Doesn't that imply a need for being divorced at least once?
<Firefishe> j;)
<Firefishe> ;)
<Firefishe> firmware upgrade using your exes.  that just sounds.....wrong ;)
<PsynoKhi0> .exe files :P
<Firefishe> ohthatwuzit, ic
<Firefishe> ;)
<Firefishe> :P lol
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<Firefishe> Well, the company is in good humour, that's fer sure :)
<PsynoKhi0> pretty crazy how bad the air flow must be in that thing
<PsynoKhi0> a fan on the cpu, a tiny one near the power plug and that's it...
<PsynoKhi0> nothing near RAM nor HDD
<PsynoKhi0> they should have carved "please fry" on the case
<Firefishe> heh
<Bakedleaf> hello?
<Bakedleaf> can someone help me connect to my wireless network with ubuntu?
<Bakedleaf> xubuntu*
<lostogre> Bakedleaf: whats the prob?
<lostogre> Bakedleaf: ??
<Guest95229> where is everyone
<Luzer> does anybody know if xbox/xubuntu has a limit on the / size?
<Myrtti> why would it have?
<Luzer> i dont believe it does but im trying to install (x)ubuntu on my xbox(orginal) and it seems to be stuck at "make rootfs"
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> it just might be that there is something else stalling it
<Luzer> any ideas what it might be?
<Luzer> i let it install at the default2gb and it works. only when i try to make the partition size bigger it seems to freeze
<Myrtti> do you have enough RAM?
<Luzer> that is the thing. it is for the xbox
<wols> Myrtti: 64MB
<wols> Luzer: ext3 has a limit yes, but that's in the terrabyte or petabyte area
<Luzer> that is what i figured....im going to try a diffrent cd
<wols> Luzer: try making the fs manually with mkfs maybe?
<Luzer> xubunt has a install script that im using.
<cherrry> can i install more effects on hardy?
<cherrry> from wher I will get it?
<cherrry> Help me plz..
<TheSheep> effects?
<cherrry> visual efects
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cherrry> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/876290/windows_vista_with_beryl_affect/
<cherrry> plz check these visual effects
<cherrry> i have the default efects with compiz...
<TheSheep> cherrry: ubuntu has it out of the box, if you have computer that can handle those effects, it can probably also handle ubuntu just fine
<cherrry> but compiz is working fine for me..
<TheSheep> oh, ok then
<cherrry> but on dat video i found some thing more...
<cherrry> please note dAT MINIMIZE EFFECT...
<TheSheep> cherrry: it's Windows Vista, a completely different operating system
<TheSheep> cherrry: no?
<cherrry> plz watch the video completely
<TheSheep> besides, we don't do compiz support here, its on #compiz-fusion
<wols> a!ccsm
<wols> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<cherrry> ok thankz.....
<cherrry> join ﻿#compiz-fusion
<The_Sorrow> uhm, well hello... i would have a few questions here
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<The_Sorrow> ok, thanks... so... i would like to know how i can connect to a windowsserver which has an account with my username...
<cody-somerville> What do you mean a "windows server"?
<The_Sorrow> well, the server runs with windows... it's the one from my school
<The_Sorrow> and to access the network-folders and the other stuff i have to connect with an accountname and a password...
<The_Sorrow> but somehow i don't know how i can do it with xubuntu as i am new with it (just changed some days ago to linux and i see that it has potential)
 * Myrtti tries to grasp a word
<Myrtti> The_Sorrow: do you use citrix or some other similar application to connect to it?
<The_Sorrow> well i wasn't able to try till now as i have still holidays...
<The_Sorrow> and to be honest... i don't have any idea how i could connect to it ^^'''
<tsiros> hello all... google searching returns irrelevant things sooo: do i have the option to force vsync?
<tsiros> so that i do not get tearing when moving windows about?
<tsiros> if it's easy but you're bored to explain just give me a couple keywords and i will google / man / wiki my way from there
<tsiros> i have the s3 driver if it matters
<tsiros> thanks anyway
<The_Sorrow> well, could anybody help me out?
<maxamillion> The_Sorrow: what's the issue?
<The_Sorrow> well, i am new to linux and i want to know how i can connect to my school's server which is running windows... my problem is that i don't know how i can connect to it. i need a username and a password to be able to use the full server with it's folders and all the other stuff
<bassboi> are you talking about the windows remote desktop stuff?
<The_Sorrow> uhm, no... it's localized. i can only connect to it if i am in the network
<Myrtti> so samba then?
<Myrtti> probably...
<The_Sorrow> i know, my english is bad, not my native language, but i try my best
<The_Sorrow> hm... i'll give samba a try
<The_Sorrow> can i install with samba the network printers as well?
<The_Sorrow> on my machine
<The_Sorrow> uhm O.o''' where's samba? i installed it, but it doesn't show up...
<bytor4232> Samba is a service.  You actually need smbclient and smbfs to connect to a windows server.
<bytor4232> apt-get install smbfs smbclient
<The_Sorrow> thanks :)
<bytor4232> Once their installed, look at the man pages for smbmount and smbclient.  Use smbumount to unmount stuff mounted by smbmount.
<The_Sorrow> man? manual?
<wols> The_Sorrow: "man <command>"   yes
<wols> bytor4232: not anymore. one uses "mount"
<The_Sorrow> thanks ;)
<The_Sorrow> is there also a graphical interface?
<wols> for what?
<DavidTangye> Hi all. I just installed xubuntu desktop. Printers do not seem to be automatically detected. What do I do to enable this, so it will load the appropriate driver?
<wols> !cups | DavidTangye
<ubottu> DavidTangye: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<The_Sorrow> uhm, for the mounting of the drives and so on... i don't want to screw anything up with the server if i do i'll be in very big trouble ~.~
<bytor4232> The_Sorrow: Your not going to screw anything up more than if you mapped it as a network drive in Windows.
<DavidTangye> Ok, thanks. Thats the same as for Ubuntu. I would have thought cups would be already loaded as a dependency of the desktop. The PC is not here, so I will need to confirm this later.
<The_Sorrow> hm... but to access them i need to enter a username and password...
<DavidTangye> So when I plugged a usb printer in  (Canon MPS520) nothing happened. Any guesses why?
<wols> DavidTangye: lsusb
<DavidTangye> Thanks |wols. I remember  I did that ... a few hours ago. It showed the 2 usb ports. Hmmm ... but the nearest supported printer in the list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon refers to 'Add Printer'. I started to do that but did not see a USB port. so I stopped. What shuold I have selected there?
<DavidTangye> ... I remember BSD, um, HP Jet driver, parallel etc, no USB though.
<DavidTangye> The PC is not here so I am working on memory, sorry I cant be more clear withe more details.
<DavidTangye> Just checked with this Ubuntu box though .. .same Printer Utility... Its the Select Device that I need to get right. Methinks IPP?  Anyway i shall play with that.
<DavidTangye> Thanks for the help.
<DavidTangye> 1 more question: Which cheap PCI card sold in Australia works with WPA (1 or 2)? Most seem to need WEP.
<deepfriedsquirre> I coukld install Quake 4 on an installation of xubuntu over the top of an installation of ubuntu, but now that I'm on a plain xubuntu I'm getting: 'The setup program seems to have failed on x86_64/glibc-2.0'
<TheSheep> deepfriedsquirre: was your previous install 32 bit, and this is 64 bit?
<surki> hi. Using Xubuntu 8.04. I am not able to play vlc in full screen (panels are showing). any idea?
<surki> anybody around?
<cody-somerville> Hi
<surki> ping
<bytor4232> Sorry about the log outs and in.  Playing with Xinerama
<jdrake> I have a xubuntu 8.04 image and would like to know if there would be a simple way to upgrade the image to 8.04.1 without redownloading it.
<JinKazama> hi all
<cody-somerville> Hi
<cody-somerville> :]
<chris_debian> Hi, all.
<chris_debian> I've just installed xubuntu-restricted-extras, as I thought this would enable me to rip my CD's to mp3's.  Does anyone know the best way to achieve this?
<chris_debian> Strange....some text missing
<chris_debian> I've just installed xubuntu-restricted-extras....
<wols> chris_debian: dpkg -l|grep lame
<chris_debian> 2 secs....not sure if installed....
<chris_debian> Returned liblame0
<wols> good. that is a mp3 encode. best one there is
<wols> now you need a ripper. dunno what to use there tho
<chris_debian> Any idea how I can use it.  Can I use it with Sound Juicer for example?
<wols> !Info cdex
<ubottu> Package cdex does not exist in hardy
<chris_debian> exit
<chris_debian> Sorry...wrong window....
<chris_debian> Still here
<chris_debian> Just confirmed cdex not available
<chris_debian> Can anyone else help?
<chris_debian> I know I should rip to ogg,but my girlfriends Archos doesn't support that.
<chris_debian> This did the job:
<chris_debian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957&page=6
<chris_debian> Cheers, all.
<chris_debian> Hi, can anyone suggest a good CD ripper?  Sound Juicer keeps crashing.  I need to be able to rip mp3's, but have liblame installed.
<zoredache> I must shamefully admit that I just use iTunes on my mac.... :|
<chris_debian> Nice..... ;-)
<zoredache> sound juicer worked ok for me a while ago, but I haven't used it since feisty I think...
<chris_debian> Gets so far and then crashes.  No memory or cpu problems, must be buggy.
<zoredache> do you get an error or anything?
<chris_debian> Maybe time to try something that's not quite as pretty.
<chris_debian> Nope, just randomly crashes.
<zoredache> you might try starting it from a terminal to see if you get anything on stdout/stderr
<chris_debian> I'll have a look at the available packages and search on extract
<chris_debian> That will be job number 2.  I need to try to rip a CD first.
<arthur02> i need a little help, with my 8.04 Ubuntu distro
<diogo> hey I was thinking about putting xubuntu on my pc because prefer xfce (not because of hardware) but how does it works better on ATI than ubuntu? Or it doesn't? I saw that depending on the distro whatever it is ATI has totally different performance!!
<zoredache> arthur02: if you want help you'll need to ask your question...  If somebody knows the answer they may respond
<zoredache> diogo: there should be no different in video performance between ubuntu and xubuntu for the same release
<diogo> k... and I saw that xubuntu xfce is kinda gnomish... is it th intention?
<zoredache> diogo: xfce uses gtk, so does gnome
<diogo> yeah I know but the default look looks like the gnome look... don't just a comment.... I'll try it out
<arthur02> ok, i have a dual boot system, ubuntu with another "OS" Windows Xp, i recently was obligated to reformat my windows partition and reinstalled everything, but in this process i lost my ubuntu partition, i already check my ubuntu cd installation but it says that it doesn't come with rescue tool, what can i do? (Sorry for my english, i only speak in spanish)
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheSheep> arthur02: see the first link in there --^
<arthur02> thank you guys
#xubuntu 2008-08-12
<SunStorm> does xubuntu have cd labels?
<zoredache> SunStorm: doesn't look like any where made for 8.04
<SunStorm> found it
<zoredache> where?
<SunStorm> diy marketing, generic
<SunStorm> not 8.04 :(
<zoredache> ah, I didn't notice the generic one
<bassboi> :|
<bassboi> i just installed UT2004
<bassboi> and it won't run :|
<zoredache> why?
<bassboi> i have no clue
<bassboi> the installer, upon finishing, told me to type 'ut2004' to run it
<bassboi> so i tried that in the terminal, command not found
<bassboi> i even tried running some of the scripts in the install folder
<bassboi> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zoredache> perhaps you need to install 'libstdc++5'
<bassboi> lol
<bassboi> doing that now
<bassboi> thx :)
<unix_infidel> anyone know how big ubuntu-desktop is?
<bassboi> like, 500 lbs
<bassboi> j/k... i know xfce is like 500MB or so
<unix_remote> sorry about that.
<unix_remote> anyone happen to know how big xubuntu-desktop is off chance?
<bassboi> lemme see
<bassboi> i think i remember it being somewhere between 500~600MB
<bassboi> maybe less
<unix_remote> not the iso, the xubuntu-desktop package.
<unix_remote> anyone
<unix_remote> ?
<Myrtti> the iso takes the usual 650ish M
<Myrtti> xubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage
<Myrtti> I bet cody would remember the size by heart
<unix_remote> Myrtti: i mean the size of the packages associated with the metapackages and all dependencies.
<unix_remote> i plan on downloading ubuntu-server and then getting xubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613294
<Myrtti> do you have server hardware?
<unix_remote> Myrtti: just do aptitude install xubuntu-desktop again and see how many things it tells you to download.
<unix_remote> Myrtti: no, it's a lightweight install.
<Myrtti> I think you can get ubuntu-minimal with the normal alternate disk too, so you don't have to use ubuntu-server which is basically (if I understand correctly) customized for server hardware
<unix_remote> Myrtti: no, that's not correct.
<Myrtti> doing aptitude install xubuntu-desktop on this computer would do...
<Myrtti> Need to get 49.6MB of archives. After unpacking 229MB will be used.
<Myrtti> but I've got gnome already
<unix_remote> Myrtti: good times.
<Myrtti> so...
 * Myrtti shrugs
<unix_remote> Myrtti: ya, an extra 100MB or so isnt a big deal.
<unix_remote> i wonder how big an ubuntu-server install is.
<bassboi> i wasn't talking of the iso
<bassboi> >:(
<nubuntu> has anybody else had a recent rash of pop up windows in firefox on ubuntu or xubuntu?  i just closed out a survey window by some voicefive outfit, and earlier today some site popped up and clicked itself thru till it was telling me it was scanning my system for viruses... what up with this?
<hi-z> hi, does this channel cover the xubuntu for xbox?
<bassboi> jingle bells
<chao1> HI. I have an issue. I am trying to mount a hdd that is in an external enclosure. I have tried lsusb and sudo fdisk -l
<chao1> I have not seen any mention of the partitions on the other device. Only the partitions that are on the IDE cable are listed
<chao1> any thoghts?
<bassboi> it doesn't auto-mount when you connect it?
<chao1> no. I have issues on the partitions. I am trying to mount -o ro so that I can get the files off that I need and I think that the filesystem is messed up
<chao1> I need to know which /dev/sdxx to type in so that I can mount it read only
<bassboi> hey what does "vme" in lshw mean?
<bassboi> virtual machine environment... if i guess right?
<bassboi> ah nvm, virtual mode extensions
<keram> hello
<keram> i am trying to install xubuntu 8.04 but it is failing at the keyboard layout step
<bassboi> what exactly you mean by failing
<keram> it says that this step failed and exited with an error code '2'
<keram> more specifically: "ConsoleSetup failed with exit code 2..."
<bassboi> wait a bit, someone may be able to help you more than I can
<keram> ok thanks
<mean-jean> i'm having trouble booting a live cd on an old HP. It gets to a bootloader screen, where i choose to run or install, and then goes to boot, and says "buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0."
<mean-jean> I'm thinking it's a hardware issue, I think the harddrive is bad anyway, it wouldn't boot into XP
<nubuntu> mean-jean, where you from approximately?  florida by any chance?
<nubuntu> oh, dang, mean-jean left the building
<nubuntu> can anyone help me with an ecommerce question?  if you are working on a new website, would you normally build that site directly within your webhosting services servers? or would you build it locally on your own computer, and then upload everything when ready to publish?  any thoughts?
<indra> good mornign
<indra> morning
<indra> does anybody know how writte rules for makefile
<keram> indra, there are lots of resources on the net. heres the first hit on google: http://www.opussoftware.com/tutorial/TutMakefile.htm
<marc> hi@akk
<marc> ll
<lesshaste> how would I turn off the screensaver?
<bassboi> applications ~> settings ~> settings manager ~> screen saver
<TheSheep> lesshaste: you can also just kill the gnome-screensaver process in system monitor
<bassboi> uncheck "activate screensaver when computer is idle"
<lesshaste> hmm.. it seems to be off already! Let me check something
<bassboi> i'm wondering if nvidia ever sorted out the issue with 8xxx and 9xxx series GPUs
<ablomen> bassboi, my 8something works fine, havnt had a problem
<bassboi> ah, great
<bassboi> ty
<bassboi> i've heard that 2D performance was abyssmal
<ablomen> hmm weird, must be one of the lucky ones, the pc that i have a 8xxx in is still running gutsy, and it always worked fine
<bassboi> ok awesome
<bassboi> 8600gt it is then
<Quest_> is there a way to erase data from ram while system is runing?
<TheSheep> Quest_: what do you mean?
<Quest_> physical ram. del data
<TheSheep> Quest_: usually each process is in control of the memory it has allocated
<Quest_> ~$ sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/mem
<Quest_> bash: /dev/mem: Permission denied
<TheSheep> Quest_: what are you actually trying to do?
<arf`> you can't overwrite the ram in use, so the only ram you can erase is the ram not in use, so you just have to use the free ram :)
<arf`> Quest_: ie opening a big big file, or something like that
<bassboi> system overload
<arf`> huhu
<the-erm> I'm having an odd problem.  I'm setting up hot keys via applications->settings->keyboard  I have 3 scripts pause.sh/prev.sh/next.sh
<the-erm> pause.sh executes, but next.sh and prev.sh do not.
<the-erm> It's weird.
<the-erm> I can execute the scripts ./next.sh and ./prev.sh (they work)
<cody-somerville> You might have to set the executable permission. :]
<the-erm> Like I said ./next.sh and ./prev.sh work :)
<the-erm> there is' an x bit.
<the-erm> the file in ~/.config/xfce4/shortcuts/ even has the right stuff in it.
<the-erm> most perplexing in deed.
<cody-somerville> Maybe we'd be able to help more if you told us a bit more about your problem
<the-erm> cody-somerville: What don't you understand?
<the-erm> next.sh, and prev.sh are not getting executed when I press the "next" and the "prev" button on the remote :) that's pretty much it.
<the-erm> Pause oddly enough works.
<cody-somerville> the-erm, can you pastebin the related config files?
<the-erm> sure
<the-erm> http://pastebin.ca/1167870
<the-erm> As near as I can tell that's the file that's being used.
<cody-somerville> the-erm, can you change the pause button to execute the next script?
<cody-somerville> the-erm, lets see what that does
<the-erm> ok
<the-erm> works
<the-erm> Well it executes the next script.
<the-erm> It's like something else is catching the event.
<the-erm> I'm going to check out gnome-control-center and see if something is set in there.
<cody-somerville> hmmm
<the-erm> I think a setting in gnome or kde is interfering.
<the-erm> Time to do a major grep.
<the-erm> Maybe if I restart X ...
<TheSheep> famous last words...
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, where are the autostart config files again?
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: local in ~/.config/autostart, global in /etc/xdg/autostart
<cody-somerville> Thanks
<cody-somerville> I'm wondering how much of a performance gain we'd get from letting Thunar run something when printers connect instead of having that python printer config applet running all the time.
<cody-somerville> Oh, I guess it also shows current print jobs and stuff which I'd miss
<IronJan> hi. I try to use xfce to anage my desktop. but everytime i logout and login again, it is managed by gnome. i already tried to use the option "let xfce manage your workspace" (don't know the the exact English label of this option), but it did not help. it is reset by loggin out. can anyone help me, to get xfce to manage my Desktop?     PS: Panels are ok, only my desktop is managed by gnome
<TheSheep> IronJan: kill nautilus and save the session when logging out
<IronJan> ok thanks a lot. it worked^^
<Kardoso> Hi
<Kardoso> Is wubi works with Vista?
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<allu1> hi
<wols> allu1: dpkg -l|grep wine
<allu1> do i put that in terminal?
<allu1> wols: nothing happened
<wols> no wine installed
<allu1> yes
<allu1> i have installed it
<allu1> but i can't find it
<allu1> +my xubuntu can't shut down it self if i sost klik shut down :(
<allu1> and i can't get  flash instaled :(
<allu1> or soundcard to works
<Myrtti> so is this xubuntu or eeexubuntu or anything else odd?
<allu1> or irssi or eny othere :(
<allu1> i download this from xubuntus web site its hardy i quess
<allu1> also might be that i installed it on dell optiplex gx 1
<allu1> not very new  computer :P
<allu1> and how du i make some short of sorcuts or  something like that on my desktop?
<allu1> *do
<zoredache> right click on the desktop and choose create launcher
<allu1> ty
<wols> allu1: if dpkg -l doesn
<wols> allu1: if dpkg -l doesn't find it you haven't installed it. not with a .deb and it's not supported any other way
<chris_debian> Hi, all.
<chris_debian> I currently have a Ubuntu install.  The more I use Gnome, the more I hate it.  I love xfce.  Can anyone tell me what I need to apt-get and/ or change in my /etc/apt/sources.list, so that I can turn my box into a Xubuntu one?
<chris_debian> Thanks,
<chris_debian> Chris.
<chris_debian> Missing text: The more I use Gnome, the more I hate it......
<wols> xubuntu-desktop
<zoredache> chris_debian: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<chris_debian> Cool.  I'll do that, now.
<mn> how do I upgrade to FF3 in Xubuntu 8.04.1
<mn> ?
<zoredache> in 8.04.1 ff3 should be the default
<mn> no its 2
<mn> i downloaded 3 for linux and i can figure out how to extract it
<mn> cant*
<zoredache> you shouldn't install a version you downloaded... you should use a version from the repository
<mn> repository? (sorry im a linux n00b)
<zoredache> to make life easier many distros give you a tool to automatically install tons of prepackaged software.  In the case of ubuntu/xubuntu you use something like synaptic or apt-get
<zoredache> mn: so if you run 'firefox -v' in a terminal what does it say?
<mn> I dunno.  Before lemme ask if i can even do this on a livecd?
<zoredache> you can, but it won't stick around...
<zoredache> if you are using the livecd you DO have firefox 3
<mn> I downloaded the .iso and burned it. i didnt order it.  you sure i got 3?
<zoredache> 99.5% sure
<mn> k. ill boot up from the cd and type firefox -v
<bassboi> LOL
<zoredache> or look at help->about
<bassboi> * mn has quit ("ChatZilla 0.9.83 [Firefox 3.0.1/2008070208]"
<zoredache> he is probably confused because the firefox buttons don't look like the buttons in windows
<bassboi> i agree
<mn> ok, so I do have ff3.  It doesnt have tools -> options like in ff3 for windows.  What's the equivalent?
<TheSheep> mn: edit->preferences
<TheSheep> mn: for consistency with all other apps in linux :)
<mn> ah, thanks.  That's exactly what I was lookin for :)
<mn> whats the chance of corrupting other data when partitioning and installing?
<TheSheep> make a backup
<TheSheep> there are two kinds of people: those who make backups and those who will be making backups
<zoredache> heh... thats great...
<mn> Lol that seems like a lot of work though
<Gnarfoz> heh
<Gnarfoz> certainly sounds true enough
<mn> is the chance of failure really that great?
<zoredache> mn: making backups should be easy... either save up for a spare external hard drive, or use one of the internet based services
<zoredache> mn: the chance of failure is directly related to the technical ability and level of linux experience of the user
<mn> yeah
<mn> i better do a backup then
<TheSheep> mn: it's not that the chance is so great, it's that the cost is so huge
<TheSheep> once it happens to you, the chance is irrelevant :)
<mn> lol i im not bad with computers but my linux experience almost doesnt exist
<mn> that's true
<mn> can i just make a .iso image of my C:\ and then burn that to a disk to backup my computer
<TheSheep> but your disk doesn't use an iso filesystem
<TheSheep> you can make an image of it, though, but it's probably pretty large
<bassboi> are you tryin to backup your windows install?
<TheSheep> mn: just backup your data, not the things you can recreate easily
<mn> well i don't have my boot disks for windows anymore
<TheSheep> mn: how large is your disk?
<mn> Hard drive is like 55 GB.  lemme check though
<TheSheep> heh, that a dozem dvd disks :)
<TheSheep> dozen
<mn> well only 14.19 GB are used
<TheSheep> that's just 4 disks
<TheSheep> mn: maybe you have an usb drive or something?
<mn> 1 GB
<TheSheep> or an extra hdd you could backup to
<mn> nope just a 1 GB USB drive
<TheSheep> well, backup your important data, I guess you can get the windows disks from somewhere if it damages something, the chance is small
<mn> Well i got 4 700 MB cds and a 1 gig usb drive so i can do that
<Bytor4232> Quick question
<Bytor4232> how do I get rid of that keyring annoyance?
<zoredache> run a network without encryption?  :|
<Bytor4232> I could do that at my house, but that won't fly at my corporate locations.
<Bytor4232> sheesh
<Bytor4232> I'm such a dork
<Bytor4232> maybe I should check "automatically unlock this keyring
<bassboi> a dork
<mn> is there a way to search for a file by name like ctrl + f in windows?
<favro> mn: in thunar?
<mn> it doesnt matter.  i just need to see if i have a certain application
<mn> thunar would probably be best though
<favro> mn: I use locate in a terminal - locate "file"
<favro> mn: if it is a new file then - sudo updatedb && locate "file"
<mn> where can i get a c++ ide like Dev-C++ that will compile for linux?
<zoredache> there are lots available... startup add/remove and choose your favorite...
<zoredache> I mostly do webdev.  On the few occasions when I need to do something with c/c++ I just use a text editor...
<mn> i can't find anything on add/remove
<mn> nevermind
<mn> i got anjuta ide
#xubuntu 2008-08-13
<Shaba1> Hello is anyone at the keys here
<Giacomo> Hello! :D
<Giacomo> I need some help on installation. Anyone willing to help?
<mn> yeah
<Alik> I have done something stupid.
<Alik> I don't really know much about xubuntu and I gave a guy who has a broken windows ME machine a copy of xubuntu live disk and I'm trying to figure out how to make it work.. over the phone.. and I don't know much about linux
<neur1> anyone know the command for a screenshot?
<mn> neur1: there's the shift + Prt Sct (albeit not a command)
<mn> Alik: What's the problem
<mn> ?
<neur1> k i'll tryopenbox/xubuntu
<Alik> He says it's sitting on a screen with a "picture of a bird" in the background and nothing else
<neur1> ﻿ k i'll try
<neur1> thx
<mn> np
<Alik> And his mouse isn't responding
<mn> hmm
<mn> what version did you give him?
<Alik> the latest, I believe.  Same one I installed (gave him the same cd I used).  Uh...
<mn> 8.04.1?
<Alik> Believe so
<Alik> xubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Alik> Does he need to be connected to the internet for this to work?
<mn> shouldn't
<mn> need to be
<Alik> ok. 'Cause he's not
<mn> has he tried to re-boot
<mn> ?
<Alik> usb mouse
<Alik> uh
<Alik> I don't think he can reboot unless he hits the power button
<Alik> (note:  This guy is worse at computers (in both 'theory' and 'applied' senses) than I am)
<mn> hmm, and you installed from this same livecd right?
<Alik> Correct
<Alik> He said he put the cd in, windows was too fucked to let him run the autorun thing, he rebooted, got to a menu that said "install?" and he said 'yes'
<Alik> And then the xubuntu thing appeared, and the bar went across the screen a bunch
<mn> yeah that's supposed to happen
<mn> he should have put the cd in and shutdown. then pressed the power button to boot from cd
<mn> the problem may be that he didn't format his HDD before trying to install
<Alik> I believe the installer should let you reformat?
<Alik> I installed it over my old windows ME machine
<mn> oh, hmm
<mn> see if he can boot live
<Alik> he killed the power and turned it back on
<mn> what's happening?
<Alik> he's at a menu.  f1 help, f2 language, f3 keymap, f4 modes, f5 accessibility, f6 other options
<Alik> he says it's loading the linux kernal
<Alik> xubuntu, bar going across
<Alik> bar going back and forth
<mn> good
<mn> did he choose to install or run live?
<Alik> I think he tried to install
<Alik> I told him, many times, that he should try to run live in case it didn't work
<Alik> But I think he didn't listen
<Alik> "bar still going back and forth," he says
<Alik> "now the bar is slowly progressing to the right."
<mn> good
<Alik> I think when I did it, I got to a graphical menu after that where I could choose to install on one partition or the whole HD
<mn> that makes since
<mn> lemme see
<Alik> "screen is blank.." "flashing thing in upper left corner.. little dash.. screen's dark again.."
<Alik> "now i got an x and an arrow in the center.. lighter screen... "  -- this would be a lot easier if I was at the machine he was using
<mn> yeah
<Alik> He can move the mouse now, but at a blank screen
<Alik> I suspect his monitor may be damaged (old tube one) because he says he can see 'compaq' still on it
<mn> hmm, that may be the case but if he could see all of the other stuff
<mn> when i boot live, i get a light screen for a while with a mouse on it.  then my desktop environment loads
<mn> you may just have him wait a little bit
<mn> (a couple of minutes)
<Alik> I'm telling him to adjust the width and height of his monitor so it doesn't wrap around the side or anything
<mn> ok that's good
<mn> does his computer meet the requirements?
<Alik> I believe so
<Alik> 256mb ram, 20 gig hard drive
<mn> yeah it does
<Alik> he says the mouse is no longer moving
<mn> did he ever get to the screen to choose to erase the hard disk?
<neur1> thx again mn
<Alik> no, he did not
<mn> and he chose to install, correct?
<Alik> that's what he said
<Alik> says there's a solid light blue background
<mn> ok, then the default background probably has just not loaded yet
<mn> does it still have the x thing on it?
<Alik> he says there's a celeron somethingorother processor in this machine
<mn> intel celeron processor?
<Alik> yeah
<Alik> says there's a picture of a hard drive all the way left and center that says "hard drive" now
<mn> sounds like he's getting to the point to make a partition or overwrite maybe
<Alik> he's got the blue arc background now
<mn> ok good.  his desktop environment is loading
<Alik> meanwhile, I told my machine to update and it's sitting at "running local boot scripts"
<Alik> he's got the "file system," "trash," etc stuff now
<abarnes> hello
<Alik> hi
<Alik> should I tell him to just hit that "install" icon, you think?
<mn> good
<mn> umm
<mn> maybe he should format his HDD first
<Alik> How could he do that with only this computer and no working OS?
<mn> let him know that if he formats and installation fails that windows wont be there
<Alik> I told him that this will remove everything on the computer
<mn> fdisk command in a xubuntu terminal
<Alik> I don't know how to do that, so he certainly doesn't
<mn> go to application -> (the first option with an arrow can't remember what that is) -> terminal
<Alik> He's having trouble getting the mouse to move at all
<mn> it's taxing and lagging him to run live with only 256 MB ram
<Alik> apparently
<Alik> Worked for me, somehow
<Alik> I don't know how to install it via terminal stuff though =/
<mn> if he cant get to a terminal like that he can use ctrl + alt + F1
<mn> you don't have to
<mn> he can format and then install by clicking the icon
<Alik> he can't get it to recognize him clicking on the icon.  Will formatting first make that easier, somehow?
<mn> no
<mn> it may just be lagging
<mn> it may do it in a minute
<Alik> I assume it would run better if it was from the HD than from the cd
<mn> it would
<mn> but you have to install to make it run from the hd
<Alik> can you install it without the whole live gui stuff?
<mn> im sure you can from terminal but idk how
<mn> you might just want to try having him boot and choose install
<Alik> that's what he did
<Alik> I think
<Alik> and my phone just died
<mn> no he would have had to choose to run live not to bring up installation prompt
<mn> well ive gotta go for the night
<Alik> maybe I should just go over there and do it for him
<mn> there are probably things online
<mn> yes
<mn> bye
<Alik> should my xubuntu machine still be sitting at "running local boot scripts" ?
<ere4si> Alik: no - press ctrl-alt=-F2  and login and type startx
<ere4si> *ctrl-alt-F2 I meant
<Alik> whoops.  I reset the computer and it seems to have booted up okay.  Is anything ruined?
<ere4si> if it booted prob not :)
<Alik> awesome
<bassboi> hey wtf is that button to the left of the titlebar
<bassboi> with the circle
<ere4si> bassboi: that makes the window appear on all desktops
<bassboi> ah ok
<bassboi> tyvm sir!
<ere4si> :)
<generalsnus> ok, what is the best way to mount a new /home folder? i have a ubuntu server where i want to store the users /home on, i tried with NFS but it seems i got some permissions wrong.. bcouse users cant login and create their /home/USER folder
<ere4si> generalsnus: I mount nfs to have r/w access like this - 192.168.0.2:/media/movies /server/movies nfs soft,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check which version of xfce i have?
<zoredache> generalsnus: are you saying you want to share /home from the server to other workstations?
<zoredache> you know nfs isn't really that secure right?
<generalsnus> what does "soft,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr" mean?
<zoredache> the are options... see 'man mount'  they set the time out, probably network buffer sizes, and failure mode
<ere4si> generalsnus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check which version of xfce i have?
<ere4si> CostaRicanQuaker: try in a terminal    xfce --version
<generalsnus> ok. i have linux users that Authenticate against Active directory.. and their /home/local/DOMAIN/USER folder is created at login.. no problem.  but now i want to Mount another home instead, "myNFSserver/files" so i mount the new share as  /home/local/MYDOMAIN. but it seems i have no RW acces to it..users cant login etc
<cody-somerville> generalsnus, You want to mount another home directory while already logged in?
<generalsnus> no, hehe
<generalsnus> i am mounting /home/local/DOMAIN  .. my root account has his home in /HOME/admin
<generalsnus> so it dosent matter.. but i dont know what filepermissions to set..
<generalsnus> guys, whenever a new user is created, his /home/user folder has permissions that say that everyone has read access to his folders/files .. how can i make it so nobody has read acces to users files, whenever i create a new one?
<generalsnus> i want those files to be readable only for the created user
<TheSheep> generalsnus: google for 'umask'
<generalsnus> changing the /etc/adduser.conf made the trick
<arf`> generalsnus: better to "dpkg-reconfigure -plow adduser"
<arf`> and also, probably good to tweak the .bashrc in /etc/skel to put a umask less permissive
<generalsnus> ok, i need to add all my users to the group "FUSE" but i dont see the users in "users & groups" because they are all in Active Directory.. i can login with the users and all.. but i need to add them to the fuse group
<Xeroa> hi everyone
<Xeroa> anyone alive here?
<bassboi> what ya need
<Xeroa> well, kinda in  pinch here
<Myrtti> I'd prefer Cthulhu would eat me now, but yes, I'm alive
<Xeroa> we're trying to get a light linux running on a IBM AnyKiosk
<Xeroa> its a POS computer
<Xeroa> wich has a touchscreen device
<Xeroa> well, while running Xubuntu from the cd, got a lot of ShamHFS errors
<Xeroa> from experience we can run a fedora 9 on it...considered the fact that we must adapt the Xorg file first before entering in GUI mode (vesa)
<Xeroa> well, hopefully he eats you with some good barbecue sauce
<Xeroa> ;-)
<bassboi> I LOVE U GUYZ
<Xeroa> wow....and you hardly know me :-p
<Xeroa> well, back to my case....
<generalsnus> ok, i need to add all my users to the group "FUSE" but i dont see the users in "users & groups" because they are all in Active Directory.. i can login with the users and all.. but i need to add them to the fuse group
<generalsnus> ok i have a xubuntu LTSP server wich authenticate against AD server, i need to add all my users to the group "FUSE" on the linux server but i dont see the users in "users & groups" because they are all in Active Directory.. i can login with the users and all.. but i need to add them to the fuse group.. (allready asked in #windows)
<Xeroa> you might try and check into AD where they are at
<Xeroa> maybe case sesitive
<Xeroa> dont know actually, kinda a noob myself :-p
<Woo> If I remove the GPU from the PC, will it still start as usual?
<Woo> Because I only remote control that PC anyway.
<Xeroa> normally yes...but be careful for errors in your Xorg.conf file as a result of that
<Woo> So it might cause damage if I remove it, boot, then put it back in?
<Woo> put it back in after shutting down that is
<Xeroa> well..normally it should just give you errors saying that he cannot find the screen specified in his Xorg fild
<Xeroa> but it should boot
<Xeroa> you can always try to boot in init 3 mode
<Woo> I don't know hwat that means
<Xeroa> well i'm no linux expert...should ask someone more guru'is
<Xeroa> well, linux starts up in different phases
<wols_> Woo: yes it will
<wols_> however you must make sure to run a sshd or such of course
<wols_> when you make a system headless, you usually don't have a displaymanager installed or started
<Woo> No it's been running with a GPU for months, but I only have one PCI-E card, and just one PCI
<Woo> so I need to move the PCI card from that PC to another project
<wols_> you said "remove the gpu" which means for me "run headless". you dindn't say anything about using 2 gpus right now
<Woo> No, it will be headless indeed
<qwerty121> hello all. i have nevr used xubuntu. does xubuntu support gtk themes?
<Myrtti> yes
 * qwerty121 is surprised to see Myrtti in this channel
<Myrtti> oh?
<leny2010> The mac/gb keyboard variant isn't set up quite right. Where do I edit the keyboard definitions both for X xubuntu 8.04 and the text console keyboard?
<generalsnus> ok i have a xubuntu LTSP server wich authenticate against AD server, i need to add all my users to the group "FUSE" on the linux server but i dont see the users in "users & groups" because they are all in Active Directory.. i can login with the users and all.. but i need to add them to the fuse group.. (allready asked in #windows)
<Woo> actually i don't know what i was thinking
<Woo> the new computer will have four GPUs, and I thought I needed to move an ancient PCI card just to have something to display while I install etc
<Woo> what do you guys reckon, is it a possibility the OS crashed after running for about a day, or a new (old) psu?
<Quest_> any replacement for "knemo" . it shows live network trafic chart/graph ... ?
<cody-somerville> all kinds
<Quest_> any replacement for "knemo" . it shows "live" network trafic "gui" chart/graph ... ?
<cody-somerville> Yes... theres all kinds.
<sdubois92> has anyone had trouble copying files from CDs
<sdubois92> mine hangs once it gets to a certain file
<sdubois92> and freezes up thunar
<zoredache> if it always breaks on a certain file perhaps the cd is bad/dirty?
<Feren6> I'm trying to setup a streaming webcam with ffserver, but it keeps saying
<Feren6> Unknown device
<Feren6> But the device is detected by my computer...any ideas?
<favro> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Feren6> Sorry, "/dev/video0: Unknown format
<Feren6> "
<Feren6> My webcam works, I'm jsut trying to get it to stream through ffserver..which I can't seem to do
<favro> k - don't know about ffserver - sorry :)
<Feren6> :( I've been trying tutorials ( i could only find 2) but none of them worked
<zoredache> perhaps try and find a mail list/irc channel devoted to ffserver?
<Feren6> Yeah
<Feren6> Thanks
<Feren6> I'll look around
<Feren6> I think I just have to try and find the format that my webcam is outputting to
<Feren6> Is there a command to look at information for a device?
<Bytor4232> hm.  I don't use webcams.  I have one, a logitec usb camera, but I never use it.  I use it for the built in mic, which is superb.  The mic on my laptop is crap.
<Feren6> Yeah..i'm using a logitech usb as well, but I can't remember what model it is....is there a command to check the information of the device in the console?
<TheSheep> lsus or lshw
<TheSheep> lsusb
<Feren6> ok
<Feren6> Thanks
<zhobbs_> what is the min specs for ram/cpu for xubuntu?
<Feren6> No idea......it's probably on the main website
<zoredache> for livecd based install you need 192mb of ram...  The cpu is less important, but I don't think it would be pleasent on something less then  400mhz
<cody-somerville> 333mhz and 192mb of ram
 * cody-somerville nods at zoredache.
<zhobbs_> thanks
<Bytor4232> zhobbs_: I think the alternate installer, which I'm a big fan of, installs on much less.
<Bytor4232> "To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM."
<cody-somerville> Bytor4232, thats not because less is installed afterwards
<cody-somerville> but because the live cd itself (for it to be running, an entire OS from your memory) has memory requirements
<Bytor4232> cody-somerville: Ah.  Whats the bare minimum to run Xubuntu post install?
<Bytor4232> 128 MB?
<cody-somerville> Depends on what you can tolerate
<TheSheep> Bytor4232: it will theoretically run even on 16MB ram, although nobody lived long enough to see it finishes booting ;)
<Bytor4232> Even on older machines, ram has never been a problem.  PC100 was dirt cheap at one point.
<zhobbs_> Bytor4232: oh thanks, I'll check that out
<Bytor4232> zhobbs_: Keep in mind, the alternate installer is not graphical.  Its a text based installer, it may take a little getting used to.  Its user friendly enough thou.
<mlester> is anyone active at teh moment
<cody-somerville> Yup
<mlester> well I am having an interesting issue with a static ip address
<mlester> I have a vm of hardy-server with bridge networking
<mlester> and that vm can access the host computer and other vm hosted on that computer
<mlester> but no other computers
<mlester> but other computers can ping it
<zoredache> mlester: that sounds unusual... was this new vm or one that got cloned?
<zoredache> are you sure your static is unique on the network?
<mlester> its cloned
<mlester> and yeah the ip is static
<zoredache> did you copy a vm and forget to allow it to generate a new mac address?
<mlester> I think I told it to keep the old one
<mlester> but I got it to successfully ping google
<mlester> my resolv.conf was improperly configured
<zoredache> ah
<mlester> but I am just trying to resolv my original problem
<mlester> which is not being able to apt-get update
<mlester> which I thought trying a static ip might fixed the problem
<mlester> which it did not
<zoredache> can you ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<mlester> yes sir
<zoredache> and you can't get updates?  what exactly is the error you are getting?  (maybe pastebin it?)
<mlester> Method http has died unexpectedly!
<mlester> but occasionally it failes do to not having the right gpg key or something like that
<zoredache> maybe try a 'telnet us.archive.ubuntu.com 80'
<zoredache> if you see 'Connected' respond with 'get /'
<zoredache> also, did you configure a proxy at some point in time?
<mlester> I didn't configure a proxy and when I try the get thing I get Method not Implemented
<zoredache> that is what you should get...  so your computer can reach the repositories, and you can estabilish a tcp connection....
<zoredache> hrm...
<mlester> yeah I been going crazy trying to figure this out
<mlester> and whats wierder is that I have another ubuntu vm and it can apt-get update
<zoredache> are you aware of any transparent proxies between you and the internet?  Perhaps you have squidguard in the path and it is trying to redirect you or something?
<mlester> no I don't have squidguard installed on any of my computers including the router
<zoredache> so back to the earlier question when you said you cloned the vm.  Is the original on your network and turned on?
<mlester> nah I never had the original
<mlester> I downloaded this vm from the web
<mlester> Its a box with vulnerable services on it that I wanted to play around with
<zoredache> but do you have multiple copies of it turned on...
<mlester> nope
<zoredache> hrm...
<zoredache> have you setup firewall, or checked to see if there are any firewall rules?
<mlester> yeah there were none in iptables
<zoredache> you might need to install wireshark on the vm host and see if you can see what is going on perhaps
<mlester> what should I look for
<mlester> I have it installed already
<zoredache> hrm... that is the tricky part..
<zoredache> apt usually works over http...  You said you had another ubuntu vm.  I suspect I would start by doing a capture of a good 'apt-get update', then compare with the bad one
<mlester> ok I try and figure out how to do that
<zoredache> what is special about the vm?  if it is being too much of a pain you could always just build a new one?
<mlester> naw it has custom services on there
<mlester> not created by me
<mlester> looks like its looking for a translation that doesnt exist
<mlester> hey do u think openvpn could be causing the issue
<mlester> I am looking at that startup apps and its in there
#xubuntu 2008-08-14
<rinovan> where is ip1880 driver
<jwishnie_> hello all. Having a problem with keyboard layout settings. When I set them from the mcs-settings panel, they revert to old settings when I logout, and log back in
<jwishnie_> googling brings up reference to an app called 'xfkc' which is _not_ in Xubuntu (but available in Debian Lenny) that must be called with 'xfkc --apply' at the beginning of a session. Is there an equivalent when using the Keyboard panel via MCS??
<DaveKong> would this be a tutorial someone might want? How to execute any command using shortcut keys? (Short and Simple)
<generalsnus> trying to use pam_group.so   so users that logs on would be a member of the local groups floppy/audio/fuse/plugdev.   but it dosent seem to work, issuing the cmd "id" with a user only shows he is a member of the group "domain^user" anyone else tried this?
<generalsnus> retrying :P
<generalsnus> My linux users authenticate against AD, and i was trying to use pam_group.so so users that logs on would be a member of the local groups floppy/audio/fuse/plugdev. but it dosent seem to work, issuing the cmd "id" with a user only shows he is a member of the group "domain^user" anyone else tried this?
<generalsnus> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/i5BME9    i came over this post and script...  what do you guys think of this? will it bog down my system in any way?
<Jammet> Hello there....
<Jammet> I've been using xubuntu for a while now, but I was wondering... is there a way to actually update to more recent versions of specific programs? Without compiling them? I would prefer to keep using the package system for that.
<TheSheep> Jammet: check getdeb.net
<TheSheep> Jammet: some programs will also offer a .deb fle for download form the project's page
<Jammet> Thanks!
<Jammet> Is there a way to perhaps add this as a source in the package manager?
<TheSheep> Jammet: I don't think so
<wols> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<wols> if a single file on the desktop CD is bad, can I still use it? maybe do a minimal install of sorts and get the rest via online repos?
<TheSheep> if a single file is bad, probably more of them are currupted too
<wols> the cd check only said a single file
<wols> but I downloaded the minimal cd and I'm much happier now. and I'm alrady installin xubuntu-desktop :)
<Ben_Cs> hello
<DarkTan> who do i enable a pcmci wireless card on 8.04? it's on an old laptop with no NIC and no internet connection
<DarkTan> how*
<DarkTan> need help using my pcmcia wireless card in 8.04
<Bytor4232> I was going to tell him to check in the Ubuntu room.  They might be able to help.
<unix_lappy> anyone know if it's possible to find the fastest repository via a command line?
<Murlis> hi!
<Murlis> ﻿I want to change the decimal separator in Ubuntu, could you please advise me how to do it?
<Bytor4232> decimal seperator?
<Murlis> yes, from comma to point
<cody-somerville> Murlis, Hi
<cody-somerville> Applications > System > Language Support
<Murlis> Im running Ubuntu 8.04, I dont have such menu
<Murlis> can I edit some config file?
<cody-somerville> Please see #ubuntu for support
<Murlis> cody-somerville: yeah, I tried, they dont know :(
<Myrtti> Murlis: it's a locale setting
<Murlis> Myrtti: yeah, I understand but where to change it?
<Murlis> Im quite expierenced with windows, but Ubuntu is kinda new to me so please be patient with me ;)
<Murlis> I can change locale (current is latvian) but I want to change that locale settings, including decimal separator
<cody-somerville> Murlis, You can do so. It is in the system menu.
<Murlis> cody-somerville: in language support I can change supperted language and default language, nothing more
<cody-somerville> Murlis, Change your language? :D
 * cody-somerville is unsure.
<Murlis> i can also change the keyboard layout
<Murlis> cody-somerville: you understood me, :P
<Myrtti> I guess it's kinda like I've got everything else on my desktop Ubuntu on Finnish locale but the language
<Genelyk> plop!
<cody-somerville> moop!
<Claw6> hello i was using compiz on my system but now i want to set to default ... how to do that ?
<Claw6> when removen compiz the default manager doesnt work any way
<cody-somerville> Instead of having it start xfwm4 at login, have it run compiz
<Claw6> i have a login w8 plz
<cody-somerville> hmm?
<Claw6> autologin
<klabcorp> can someone help me with RAID?
<klabcorp> i'm doing a fresh install..
<klabcorp> and i don't see "physical volume for RAID" in the "use as" options
<klabcorp> all i see is a bunch of regular file systems
<klabcorp> no option for raid
<Claw6> cody-somerville, xfwm4 seams not working
<Claw6> i loged in as xfce session
<zoredache> klabcorp: you are using the alternate installer?
<klabcorp> what is the alternate?
<zoredache> text based
<klabcorp> i downloaded teh amd64 version
<klabcorp> i wasn't aware of the alternate..
<klabcorp> is that what i need?
<Claw6> you have a amd64?
<Claw6> then yes
<zoredache> I believe lvm and software raid is only possible from the altnerate installer
<Claw6> if you dont know i386
<klabcorp> thanks!
<zoredache> feel free to come back once you have downloaded that... I have setup software raid using the alt installer lots of times
<klabcorp> thanks dude
<bassboi> i logout, and back in, and my panels are screwed, my launchers are no longer correct, and my network list on xchat isn't showing..
<bassboi> whats going on?!
<TheSheep> bassboi: out of disk space in your home
<sharazjek> evening all
<sharazjek> running xubuntu 8.04 on a dell inspiron 2200
<sharazjek> wireless can be enabled/disabled with (Fn+F2)
<sharazjek> but theres no way to tell if its on or not (as network manager wont work with bloody broadcom drivers)
<sharazjek> sooooo, is there an option I can set to ensure that this Fn+F2 switch is on at boot? Its inconsistent, sometimes on at boot, sometimes off
<sharazjek> and iwconfig or wifi-radar give me an easy way to know
#xubuntu 2008-08-15
<Bytor4232> Well now this is wierd.
<Bytor4232> mplayer doesn't disable gnome-screensaver, but gmplayer does
<bassboi> TheSheep, <3 thank u
<bsharitt> I just go Xubuntu up and running, and while using firefox, and I just ran into one of the worst user interface quirks I've ever come across. Apparently scrolling up when already at the top of a page(which means over scrolling, which I do, not being a precision scroller) apparently takes you to the previous page. How do I turn off this boneheaded behavior?
<bsharitt> Also, this is the first time I've seen this behaviour in Firefox, so that's why I'm asking here, assuming it's a Xubuntu thing
<Bytor4232> Hm.
<Bytor4232> I'm not able to recreate his problem.
<Bytor4232> I have scrolling on both my lappy and my desktop.  Neither go back when I scroll at the top of any pages.
<tos> hi all, running 8.04 and using wireless to connect to router.  what can I do to not have to enter the keyring pw each time I first log on?
<Genelyk> news of Xubuntu 8.10 alpha 4
<Genelyk> ??
<cody-somerville> It was released.
<bytor4232> Genelyk: Its out.
<bytor4232> Genelyk: I have it downloaded.  Haven't burned and played with it yet.
<Genelyk> okz
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Intrepid Alpha 4 is out, download at the
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Intrepid Alpha 4 is out!
<namegame> hmm, I might try it out in a virtualbox
<bytor4232> Not a bad idea.
<bytor4232> I was going to try it on a machine thats not doing anything.  That might be a better idea.
<Genelyk> xD!
<bytor4232> Considering my experience with alpha3
<Genelyk> goob bye
<namegame> I don't have one laying around :P I've got to be safe
<bytor4232> Indeed.
<RandyboY> I think i have corrupted grub on my machine when ive installed ubuntu on my usb-stick. Can i and if i can hvow do i fix it on my machine? Ive started the machine in the livecd now...
<lesshaste> how do you start the ssh service, I can't seem to see it in the menu system
<RandyboY> open a console and type sudo sshd
<lesshaste> sudo sshd
<lesshaste> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<lesshaste> ah.. then it's already running
<lesshaste> so now on to the next problem
<lesshaste>  ssh -p 2001 localhost
<lesshaste> ssh: connect to host localhost port 2001: Connection refused
<RandyboY> then youll have to edit sshd's config to change the default port (22) to whatever
<simoo> Hi, how do I get the pictures screen saver to work? I have created a 'Pictures' folder in home but that doesn't seem to be enough
<lesshaste> RandyboY, I still can't get this to work
<lesshaste> RandyboY, I just want to ssh into a computer S using a computer G as a gateway
<lesshaste> RandyboY, I was hoping I could do ssh S 2001:G:22
<lesshaste> somehow
<lesshaste> and that doesn't do it
<lesshaste> help!
<Kardoso> hi everyone
<lesshaste> hi
<yallax_on> join #edubuntu
<yallax_on> ack.. forgot a /
<yallax_on> i have xubuntu ltsp installed, and added the users to the "fuse" group, when they insert a usb-disk it gets mounted in /media/"username"/usbdisk-sdb1  it seems.. but there is no icon on the desktop or anything.. if i logon locally on the server it works tho.. but how to i fix it so users gets the icon on their desktop??
<yallax_on> is nautilus a lot more resource hungry than thunar?
<Woo> I finally managed to set up my new hard drive as well as mounting it now, but will it auto-mount now?
<Woo> I used this guide
<Woo> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<favro> yallax_on: you might have to enable thunars' automount plugin and nautilus is pretty heavy on resources but does alot
<favro> Woo: did you add a line to the file /etc/fstab for your harddrive?
<yallax_on> thunars' automount plugin ... where do i find that?
<Woo> Yes, I did what the guide said only with /dev/sda1 instead
<Woo> instead*
<Woo> but I had to manually mount it afterwards (like the guide). I haven't tried rebooting.
<favro> yallax_on: in thunar - edit - preferences - advanced
<favro> Woo: if the line you added is ok it will mount on boot
<Woo> Ok
<yallax_on> favro: what about that? all options are enabled there
<favro> yallax_on: in hardy there's an option there to enable volume management
<Woo> I don't really want to try to reboot because I just spent half an hour with the machine might not want to boot again and detect my hard drive. It also resets all BIOS settings now and then, even though the battery is inserted.
<yallax_on> favro: yes, its enabled.. and all options after that too.. automount etc
<bassboi> :| how do i browse windows networks
<favro> !samba | bassboi
<ubottu> bassboi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bassboi> no app like network neighborhood?
<bassboi> because in the name of the share, theres a space
<bassboi> idk how to do that in terminal
<favro> put it in quotes e.g /path/to/"some file.wat"
<bassboi> ok lets see..
<bassboi> oh you're a god
<bassboi> <3
<bassboi> tyvm
<yallax_on> I have 3 Ubuntu servers with identical hardware, is it possible to clone 1 of them ..so i can install the same clone on the 2 others?
<bassboi> had to smbmount it favro
<favro> k
<favro> !clone | yallax_on
<ubottu> yallax_on: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<favro> yallax_on: I use a livecd and dd to do that myself
<favro> yallax_on: in system settings - desktop you need to have selected xfce to manage the desktop to get icons
<Woo> Hi. I used this guide. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux. It worked ok, but now after a few minutes I can't write to my disk again.
<Woo> So I'm going to try this again.
<Woo> sudo chown -R marie:marie /storage
<Woo> sudo chmod -R 755 /storage
<Woo> Is it username:password like marie:password or is it username:username like marie:marie?
<favro>  username:username like marie:marie
<wols_> Woo: it's username:group
<wols_> favro: NOT username:username
<favro> wols_: for that purpose username was ok
<wols_> favro: no
<wols_> cause it is not username. no matter how much you insist
<favro> wols_: who cares
<wols_> we do. we like correct answers
<favro> wols_: the user wanted to mount something not get a lesson
<wols_> he wanted correct info
<Woo> Why is my 60GB hard drive only 52 in Xubuntu?
<Woo> I thought Linux gave me the "real" 60GB
<Woo> 55GB
<Woo> and it uses 800MB for nothing
<bytor4232> http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/266963
<Woo> You don't have to tell me that bytor
<Woo> but I read Linux did not count that way
<bytor4232> You read wrong.
<bytor4232> All oses read it that way.
<bytor4232> Its simple math.
<bytor4232> Welcome maxamillion
<cody-somerville> :]
<jokoon> Hello
<jokoon> How can I choose a wallpaper ?
<jokoon> I don't understand the current wallpaper is in bold
<jokoon> but how can I put another one ,
<jokoon> ?
<skep> jokoon: Applications->System Properties->Background
<jokoon> in xubuntu
<jokoon> what applications menu ?
<skep> the main menu
<skep> top left
<Genelyk> Hi
<jokoon> hum
<jokoon> so there are two way to change a wallpaper in xfce ?
<jokoon> I don't see any "background" in system
<danielm> right click on the desktop -> Desktop settings
<jokoon> I ticked "allow xfce to manage the desktop"
<skep> jokoon: and a bit further down you can tick another box for a background image..
<jokoon> yes
<skep> so there you go
<jokoon> but
<jokoon> but I can only choose a list
<jokoon> not a specific
<Mystik_deviant> Hey guys, i was wondering if someone could help me with a problem i have whilst trying to get Xubuntu running
<skep> you don't have a file input field (with a button to its right?)
<skep> Mystik_deviant: don't ask to ask, just ask
<jokoon> yes
<jokoon> I can put a list
<Mystik_deviant> was kind of my lead in :P Q is comming
<Mystik_deviant> i put in the xubuntu CD and it loads through the Xubuntu logo screen but after that i just get a scrambled screen
<jokoon> it is a list yes, but how xfce manages a list ?
<Mystik_deviant> this happens with Xubuntu, Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<skep> jokoon: strange..in my xubuntu i have these list-button below the input field and the single-file button to the right of the input field, where i can choose a single background image
<jokoon> mmh I have the powerpc build
<jokoon> is it related ?
<skep> jokoon: so your setting doesn't look like this? http://www.23hq.com/23666/2872894_ef2d828e103e1a6cd7ae530a9ba45291_standard.jpg
<jokoon> mh yes it does
<skep> so..do you see the file chooser button right to the input field..click on it..
<jokoon> okay...
<jokoon> but how does xfce manage the list ?
<skep> ok..i thjought you just wanna change the wallpaper and nothing more fance..the other option (list) i never used
<jokoon> I was using the list thing
<jokoon> but when I edit it I don't know it works
<skep> ah ok..my mistake then..
<jokoon> no mistake
<skep> jokoon: the wallpapers you add to the list are randomly displayed (I guess everytime you boot the pc)
<jokoon> okay
<skep> jokoon: if you want to change the wallpaper every x minutes or so you can probably check out this old thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=328792
<skep> not sure if this works anymore
<DarkTan> how do i send a kill command to update manager?
<DarkTan> nvm
<IronJan> hi. my Laptop got a "LCD Panel 1280x800" but displays only 1280x768. the other part of the screen is out of view and can be "scrolled" to. can i use this feature for higher resolutions?
<IronJan> can i use higher resolutions, ie 1440x900, with my lcd (supports 1280x800, shows only 1280x768)
<wols_> yes
<IronJan> wols_: could you give me some tags to google or an instruction, how to do it?
<wols_> IronJan: set the preferred res in your xorg.conf manually
<IronJan> wols_: in section "Screen - modes"?
<bytor4232> Happenin quittt
<quittt> hello
<yallax_up> my ltsp users have their home folder in /home/domain/username but all users seems to have read permissions on all their files for everyone.. id like to have permission 0700.. how can i do that automaticly, when a user logs in or his home folder is created?
<bytor4232> yallax_on: You "should" be able to change the permissions any time you want, just make sure users can mount the directory over NFS.
<bytor4232> yallax_on: You probably will need to change them manually for each user.
<bytor4232> Sorry, those messages were meant for yallax_up not yallax_on
<yallax_up> how can i do this automaticly.. if say the user havent logged in yet.. and have no home folder created yet
<bytor4232> Ah.  For that i'm not sure.  Your going to have to google that.
<yallax_up> so every new user get 0700 permission on their home folder
<bytor4232> Um.
<bytor4232> You could try changing the permissions in /etc/skel to match what you want the username to be.
<bytor4232> On linux based servers, /etc/skel is a template that is copied when a new users home dir is created.
<yallax_up> username?
<bytor4232> no
<bytor4232>  /etc/skel is copied to /home/username
<yallax_up> all my users are in active directory, but when the user logs in for the first time ..the home folder is created
<bytor4232> Who creates that home folder is what you need to find out.
<bytor4232> Then find out what that template is, its hsould be etc/skel
<bytor4232> Its been about 10 years since I used LTSP
<bytor4232> so I'm a little out of the game.
<bytor4232> You could check for an #ltsp channel
<yallax_up>   /etc/skel/ is empty
<bytor4232> Okay, maybe 7 years.
<bytor4232> Set the permissions on /etc/skel to 0700 and see if that fixes your problem.  If not, your going to have to go to the #ltsp channel, if there is one.
<bytor4232> And there is.
<W9ZEB> how would I go about finding the command issued by clicking the "terminal" icon under accessories?
<W9ZEB> I'm just now moving to XFCE for the first time from gnome.
<bytor4232> W9ZEB: xfce4-terminal
<W9ZEB> bytor4232: that does work.
<W9ZEB> what's the command for the terminal in gnome.
<W9ZEB> actually
<W9ZEB> there's no reason not to just use the xfce4-terminal
<triaxe> we are on a university, and use xubuntu ltsp servers.. ubuntu/xubuntu seems to set the permission rw-r-r on all new users home folders.. is there a login script or somthing that can set /home/username to rw----(0700) ?
<pleia2> triaxe: what you want to change is the umask - do you want to change it globally?
<pleia2> to change it globally you change it in /etc/profile
<pleia2> for user specific it'll be their .bash_profile file in their home directory
<pleia2> all files the user creates will then have the permissions you specify
<triaxe> what we have to do now is set permission 755 recursive on /home.. and after that set it to 755 non-recursive
<triaxe> but new user inherit the 755 permission ..sadly
<triaxe> i tried to set umask 077 on a folder here.. but that didnt change anything
<triaxe> so what does umask 077 do? it dint change a thing.. i still have rw-r-r
<ieee> hi, i've got a problem, someone know if is there a way to add a partition to thunar, it finds external drive partitions but not internal drive ones, maybe something to do with hal?
<ieee> in example, i have an externa usbpen attached when i start the session, and i can see the icon of the pen on the desktop
<ieee> is there a way i can do the same thing for internal drives?
<psykidellic> Hi, I have Mac OS X and I am trying to create a USB installer for a friend. I believe this will not work on Mac: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/21/usb-xubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<psykidellic> What would be the easiest way to create one from Mac OS X?
<hardhatpat> what is a good smb browser for xfce?
<cody-somerville> pyneighborhood?
<cody-somerville> smbfs?
<kartoffelmensch> hey i just overwrote my /etc/modules ;(
<kartoffelmensch> i know that there were 2 commands in it
<kartoffelmensch> can anyone (maybe with a pretty fresh install) tell me which these are?
<cody-somerville> fuse and lp?
<kartoffelmensch> oh yes
<kartoffelmensch> thats it!!
<kartoffelmensch> big thanks
<kartoffelmensch> can u maybe paste me th #info lines in a query chat ?
<kartoffelmensch> so that i wont miss that info someday ^^
<cody-somerville> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37817/
<kartoffelmensch> oh thats so kind!! big thank u! :)
<cody-somerville> No problem
<captain_juno> could someone help me compare xubuntu, xfce, enlightenment, and geubuntu in respect to performance?
<kartoffelmensch> xfce is the displaymanager of xubuntu
<kartoffelmensch> since it seems that u diddnt know that before
<kartoffelmensch> i strongly suggest u to not use enlightment
<captain_juno> i did but you can also download xfce seperate on another distro
<captain_juno> why not use enlightenment?
<kartoffelmensch> how much linux knoledge do u have ?
<captain_juno> i'm not the best but I like messing with it
<kartoffelmensch> afaik enlightment is like fluxbox openbox blackbox -> very few guis -> very much textwort to set up stuff
<kartoffelmensch> i btw never heard of geubuntu
<kartoffelmensch> but enlightment should be a little faster than xubuntu
<kartoffelmensch> but i have already read different opinions
<kartoffelmensch> some say xubuntu runs slower/even with ubuntu, some say fluxbox is the fastest, some say xubuntu runs faster than fluxbox
<captain_juno> i'd be willing to learn about enlightenment and how to set it up if it performed better than xfce or xubuntu
<kartoffelmensch> i also thought the same way as u
<captain_juno> yeah, i hear diff. things all the time that's why i'm having a hard time choosing
<captain_juno> what i've narrowed it down to is wanted to use some type of ubuntu whether it's ubuntu with xfce or enlightenment or xubuntu
<captain_juno> then i saw geubuntu which has xfce and enlightenment things while based on ubuntu somehow
<kartoffelmensch> afaik enlightment is still under developement, id rather choose fluxbox instead of enlightment
<kartoffelmensch> since its as lightweight
<kartoffelmensch> but u can really really do only few things with guis
<kartoffelmensch> its a tough and funny challanenge in the beginning but after a week it cracked me up
<kartoffelmensch> and it diddnt even run faster as my xubuntu
<kartoffelmensch> and ubuntu has such a big community, if u have a problem many ppl can help u
<kartoffelmensch> btw u also might want to try SAM linux or PCfluxboxOS
<captain_juno> i also like how ubuntu/xubuntu can just upgrade like you uprade any othe rapp
<captain_juno> instead of having to start fresh
<kartoffelmensch> what pc do u have? cpu/ram ?
<captain_juno> i'll probably just stick with using plain ol xubuntu
<captain_juno> well, i plan on making a frankenstein of a computer.  i'm putting a bunch of old computers together so it won't be much
<kartoffelmensch> :)
<captain_juno> but, even on my better computer that has a gig and an amd 3200 processor, I'd like to use a streamlined distro
<captain_juno> i don't want bloat or anything
<captain_juno> w/o sacrificing look
<kartoffelmensch> yes
<kartoffelmensch> same for me
<captain_juno> so i guess you're pretty happy w/ xubuntu
<favro> I do that with the server cd and fluxbox
<captain_juno> what do you do with the server cd and fluxbox?
<favro> make a streamlined install
<kartoffelmensch> why with the server cd? :o
<favro> install a server environment then add fluxbox and apps for a light desktop
<kartoffelmensch> can u choose there to not install xfce ?
<kartoffelmensch> ah
<kartoffelmensch> :p
<favro> the install size is small and it has no bloat
<captain_juno> so is it the server cd for ubuntu?
<favro> yeh - yoy can install xfce or xubuntu-desktop
<favro> *you
<favro> yes
<kartoffelmensch> well but i have to say i just installed hardy and there isnt any software at all except games (that i uninstalled) gimp, a burning app, a video player, mousepad and some other important things :)
<captain_juno> will the same programs work on xfce/xubuntu as they do with gnome/ubuntu?  such as openoffice and doing the folding@home stuff?
<favro> sure they will
<captain_juno> ok, i figured they did but for some reason i thought i saw something that said differently.  thanks for clearing it up though
<captain_juno> favro, have you heard of geubuntu?
<captain_juno> or opengeu
<captain_juno> http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Home.html
<favro> I thought it was a google apps ubuntu...
<kartoffelmensch> captain_juno: its still 7.10 doesnt seem to get regular updates :o
<kartoffelmensch> well maybe regular but seems that they take their time ^^
<captain_juno> yeah, it doesn't seem as supported as other distros... esp. ubuntu/xubuntu
<kartoffelmensch> yep
<captain_juno> at first i thought it was part of ubuntu which made me think it would be good but i guess it's like linux mint which is just based on it
<kartoffelmensch> yes
<favro> it is a community run distro but still new
<captain_juno> well, guys, thanks for your help and i assure you i'll be a reg. on here so hopefully i'll talk to you later
<kartoffelmensch> cya ^^
<kartoffelmensch> btw: u saw the movie "juno" ? :)
<kartoffelmensch> ]-;
<Salix_> what is the command word for starting the terminal?
<favro> Salix_: xfce4-terminal
<Salix_> oh
<Salix_> thank you :-)
<favro> np :)
#xubuntu 2008-08-16
<drlongghost> Good evening, all.  I'm having some problems getting compiz working with the latest version of xubuntu on an IBM T60 laptop.  I'm running the restricted ATI accelerated driver and everything with compiz worked well until I rebooted.  Now when I launch an application, the toolbar on the apps with the close/minimize buttons is not there at all.  Also, whatever I launch appears at the top of the screen and abscures the Applications menu.  As a result, I can 
<drlongghost> Can anyone offer any advice on either fixing this or disabling compiz to see if that resolves the problem?
<favro> !compiz | drlongghost
<ubottu> drlongghost: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<homebrewcider> hi there, just installed konqueror, when i try to open home folder, or network folders, new tabs keep popping up, millions of them, only way to stop it, is by shutting it down......xubuntu 8.04, konqueror 4.0.5
<alik> So I'm trying to install xubuntu on an old machine that has a crippled version of windows ME on it, and it's not working.  I hit 'install' from the boot menu and it goes along until it loads the ubuntu orange background, and then it kind of just hangs from there.
<alik> So... not quite sure how to procede.  I'm not adept enough with linux at all to try to do, like, a command-line installation or anything
<alik> Maybe someone can help?
<drlongghost> are u booting from the CD?
<alik> Yeah
<drlongghost> or starting ME and trying to install from within windows?
<alik> ME crashes on boot
<alik> so I'm trying to boot from the cd
<alik> This is another machine that's downstairs
<drlongghost> hmm... maybe u could try burning another CD
<drlongghost> ubuntu maybe
<alik> I used this particular CD of xubuntu on an old machine of mine
<alik> So I know the disk itself is good
<drlongghost> oh
<alik> There's 256mb of ram in the machine I'm trying to install on now
<alik> Googling indicates there's an "Alternate CD" -- maybe that would work?
<drlongghost> if its a driver or something thats conflicting, u might have better luck with aa different distro or diff version
<alik> I don't know if it's a driver conflict or the machine is just kind of old
<alik> It says I need 1.5 gigs of free HD space but I'm not sure if that's the case here.  Is there a way to format the HD before it tries and fails to run live?
<drlongghost> i found this article on lightweight distroes if u want to try something else:  http://www.linux.com/feature/52134
<alik> maybe I could try "damn small linux"
<drlongghost> u could probly even use that to format the drive and try the xubuntu install again
<drlongghost> boot into DSL from a thumbdrive
<drlongghost> or CD
<alik> I can't get to any OS on the machine, though.  Well, I think I got to a command line from the xubuntu disk, but I didn't know what to do
<alik> Shouldn've left my thumb drive at home
<drlongghost> well, good luck to you
<DarkTan> how do i get my sound card working?
<cody-somerville> DarkTan, it should already be working
<DarkTan> well, when i did the install i didn't have net access,
<cody-somerville> DarkTan, I'll spank Xubuntu for you the next time I see him. He obviously hasn't been behaving.
<DarkTan> o_0
<DarkTan> so, any idea who i can detect it? or install it?
<DarkTan> hiw*
<DarkTan> how*
<ThePhoenix28> hi
<ThePhoenix28> I was jsut wondering if anyone could help me
<ThePhoenix28> when I try to install I get this error:
<ThePhoenix28> Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<ThePhoenix28> anyone have any ideas?
<Insane1> Hello, I just installed Xubuntu and I was wondering about changing my default cursor. Whenever I try to change to another cursor, only select applications such as firefox will show the new mouse theme, while just about everything else will stay with DMZ-White. I know there is a workaround by editing the index.theme to the theme I want, but I was wondering if there was another way.
<cody-somerville> Insane1, you need to login and out to have it take full effect
<Insane1> cody-somerville: I've done so before, to little effect...the same situation occurs. I can give it another try right now, however. I'll be back in a moment.
<Insane1> cody-somerville: I'm back, and the same situation occurred again. DMZ-White is showing up with the Xfce desktop and most applications, save for a few.
<cody-somerville> How are you changing your cursor theme?
<Insane1> cody-somerville: At the moment I'm putting the cursor theme folder in a user-created .icons folder in my home directory.
<cody-somerville> And how are you updating, as in selecting which one you want to use
<Insane1> cody-somerville: Ah, dang. Sorry, I was gonna include that in my last statement, but forgot. I'm going to the menu, going to the settings manager, and changing the cursor theme through the mouse configuration.
<Insane1> Or "Mouse Preferences"
<cody-somerville> "Mouse Preferences"?
<cody-somerville> Can you take a screenshot?
<Insane1> cody-somerville: Sure. One moment...
<cody-somerville> I don't think that'll work
<cody-somerville> Please e-mail me instead: cody-somerville@ubuntu.com
<Insane1> cody-somerville: Alright.
<Insane1> cody-somerville: I sent the e-mail. I'm not sure if it's relevant, but I included my partition setup.
<cody-somerville> Interesting theme :]
<cody-somerville> What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<Insane1> cody-somerville: Why thank you. :) It's an aurora GTK engine theme called "Lux". And I'm running Xubuntu 8.04.1
<cody-somerville> This seems like a bug, I think.
<Insane1> cody-somerville: I had seen a bug posted about a similar bug in Xubuntu Gutsy, but was unsure if that was a unique situation or also applied to me. I HAD heard someone mention at one point about changing the link index.theme in /usr/share/icons/default, but didn't know what they meant. If I have to, I guess I'll just change the index.theme file for now. :)
<cody-somerville> hmmm...
<cody-somerville> What does it say right now?
<Insane1> The index.theme file? Let me go get it opened again with mousepad.
<Insane1> /usr/share/icons/default's first line is "[Icon Theme]", and the second line is "Inherits=DMZ-White".
<Insane1> Before, changing the "DMZ-White" allowed me to change the theme.
<Insane1> cody-somerville: *
<cody-somerville> My file is the same
<Insane1> cody-somerville: I believe that file actually determines the default cursor to fall back on, whcih is why when I changed it in one case, my cursor theme appeared at the GDM logon screen.
<Insane1> Hmmm...I'm going to brb once more to try something.
<cody-somerville> Insane1, I'm going to head to bed. I'll be on later :-)
<Insane1> cody-somerville: Alright, I'll talk to you later. :P I'll just change my index.theme file for now. No biggie for me actually. I was curious though. XD
<cody-somerville> me too
<allup> hi
<allup> my xubuntu is running well some how slow root is using 59% of cpu usage all the time ands ewen opening  firefox makes cpu usage go to 100%
<a[2121]e> dok
<lmartin92> Is there a reason that in *all* ubuntu distributions that the mouse pointer will freeze *at random* especially when java program is running; it freezes so that it sticks in one place, is unmoveable, (I don't even know how to restart the mouse, and I'd like to figure out cause then I would just keep a command window open all the time so I can restart mouse)
<lmartin92> and if this is an error, or something due to my system, will someone help me fix this problem
<lmartin92> using XFCE4 and Compiz
<favro> I'd guess that would be an issue to do with compiz - ask in #compiz
<lmartin92> I have the problem when I run xfce4 on it's own also (will I have to ask on #xfce4?)
<favro> "using XFCE4 and Compiz" - suggested compiz to me - how fast is your comp cpu-wise?
<lmartin92> 2.2 GHZ Athlon X2 64 4200+ Socket 939
<lmartin92> I should have said "using Xfce4 or Xfce4 and Compiz"
<favro> when the mouse freezes is the rest of the desktop frozen as well?
<lmartin92> no
<lmartin92> everything else will work fine (clicking on stuff fails but I've managed to have command windows open every once in a while on freezes so I just type in it for a while)
<favro> what does the mouse section in xorg.conf look like?
<lmartin92> feel free to give answers while I'm away for breakfast
<favro> next time it happens unplug the mouse and plug it back in to see if that gets it going again
<lmartin92> ok
<lmartin92> it's a usb mouse
<lmartin92> and if that doesn't work, what command can I run?
<favro> I'm looking for that - not a common request :)
<lmartin92> oh ok......... So I guess I just have problems; well thanks so much for looking (and the previous answers)
<favro> lmartin92: it is an x issue - do you have your drivers installed for the graphics card?
<lmartin92> nvidia
<lmartin92> yes (6100, old card)
<favro> and what have you got in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for your mouse?
<lmartin92> wait a sec and I'll paste (somewhere depending on how long it is)
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lmartin92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37946/
<lmartin92> do you want the entire xorg.conf (about 20 or less lines from the looks of it, it's not a long extensive one)
<favro> no just the mouse stuff for now
<lmartin92> ok
<favro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37947/ is mine - the line with device is important
<lmartin92> did you manually configure yours?
<favro> no - it's a backed up one from gutsy
<lmartin92> mine is a hardy install, automagically configured
<favro> I have had issues with x in hardy - and am glad I make backups :)
<favro> yeh but sometimes the automagic isn't so magical...
<lmartin92> I have a gateway mouse, (came with my computer), and I don't know any special things about it that will make me need to add to my xorg.conf; are you suggesting that I inherit your mouse configuration (minus the 3 button emulation because I already have a scroll button on my mouse)?
<favro> at least add the option device /dev/input/mice line
<lmartin92> ok........ I don't know anything about ZAxisMapping, and I don't think I'd have to use your Explorer* because it deals with PS2 and I have a usb mouse
<favro> mine is a usb mouse - that doesn't seem to matter
<lmartin92> ok
<lmartin92> I've edited......... I'm fixing to restart xserver
<favro> k - luck :)
<lmartin92> do you happen to know the command off hand?
<favro> to restart?
<lmartin92> yes
<lmartin92> just the X server....... not the entire comptuer
<favro> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart - close all apps first :)
<lmartin92> ok
<lmartin92> be right back then
<favro> :)
<lmartin92> back
<lmartin92> it works....... I'll let you know if it fails (I'm going to jiggle the mouse around for 15 minutes at high speed to see if it works, I could kill the old config with this)
<favro> hehe
<lmartin92> 15 minutes was kind of an exaggeration..... more like 5
<lmartin92> seems to work...... thanks favro :-)
<favro> if it stops again just unplug it :)
<lmartin92> I will
<ERICH_lap> im having an issue with wpa and my wireless card, netgear511t. basically, /etc/network/interfaces doesn't retain the psk or wpa-proto WPA2 info when I restart and reverts back to WPA. i have to manually enter the info, reboot to connect to my network.
<ERICH_lap> also, wpa-driver reverts back to wext instead of madwifi
<bytor4232> ERICH_lap: I'm not sure.  I don't have much experience with that card, and have been using network manager lately to manage the network interfaces.
<bytor4232> ERICH_lap: You could try the #ubuntu channel.
<bytor4232> ERICH_lap: Even thou your running Xubuntu, low level items like that can be answered by Ubuntu experts in general.  We're all the same family.
<ERICH_lap> bytor4232: i have asked in ubuntu but didnt get an answer
<ERICH_lap> ive asked in madwifi too
<jokoon> Hello... Is there some way I can deactivate the touchpad ? its driving me crazy...
<jokoon> I beg you
<balachmar> Hi, how do I mount a samba share in xubuntu?
<bytor4232> bal: in a terminal use smbmount then you can browse it with thunar where you mount it.
<lmartin92> was anyone on here when I discussed mouse problem with favro
<lmartin92> my mouse failed a minute ago
<lmartin92> and unplugging and replugging failed
<lmartin92> so now I want a solution (that doesn't require restarting gdm)
<lmartin92> on top of my previous problem list, trying to mount an sd card no longer works! Why not, the thunar filemanager fails to mount it, and so does the mount command in a terminal (it freezes on try mount)
<lmartin92> forget it, I'm just going to update then restart and hope it works
<lmartin92> still have the freaking mouse problem to fix, SD card works now
<lmartin92> will someone help me fix my mouse problem?
<lmartin92> I'm going to be half-afk for a long time but still feel free to give help
<Genelyk> Wow  the human most fast   , new world record  9.69 xD!
<Sia0-0> hi
<Sia0-0> can i upgrade ubuntu with gnome zu xubuntu?
<Sia0-0> zu = to
<TheSheep> you just install xubuntu-desktop, and then you have both xubuntu and ubuntu in one
<TheSheep> you can choose which one to run at the login screen then
<Genelyk> yes....
<TheSheep> Genelyk: I'm glad you agree :
<TheSheep> )
<Genelyk> Ah ??
<Sia0-0> aha can switch it with change session :)
<Sia0-0> aptitude install xfce4-goodies or that is just for debian user?
<TheSheep> Sia0-0: it will work, but it's better to use apt-get or synaptic, aptitude keeps a separate database of which packages were installed manually, and that makes it harder to uninstall metapackages
<TheSheep> Sia0-0: it's not xfce-goodies, it's xubuntu-desktop
<Sia0-0> TheSheep, aha ok thanx
<TheSheep> Sia0-0: of course, you can also install the single packages from xfce, if you do not wish to have full xubuntu
<Sia0-0> realy u hate gui
<Sia0-0> :)
<TheSheep> no, but I hate people who don't take the time to spell "you" correctly :)
<Sia0-0> but will install a compact and user freindly gui for my childern
<Sia0-0> srry TheSheep *really i hate GUI ;)
<Sia0-0> but xubuntu is better and very compact
<Sia0-0> thanx again
<Sia0-0> and have nice time
<TheSheep> good luck with your gui :)
<DarkTan_Linux> i need some help installing my sound card
<DarkTan_Linux> I didn't have internet when i did the instll
<Genelyk> probe alsaconf
<DarkTan_Linux> what that for me or someone else?
<DarkTan_Linux> was that*
<Genelyk> install alsa-base
#xubuntu 2008-08-17
<Billll> hey my Xubuntu menu seems to be gone any way I can get Xubuntu menu to pop back up D:
<Guest41384> join #tuxdroid
<billll_> I am in xubuntu and menu tray has not popped up but I can see desktop anyway I can startup menu tray?
<maxamillion> billll_: hit alt+f2 ... a run dialog should pop up, if it does then type "xfce4-panel &" in it without the quotes and hit "run"\
<billll_> ahh thank you :D
<billll_> mazamillion any reason why it decided not to show up?
<lmartin92isAFK> how do you solve mouse problems (can you give me a fail safe xorg.conf mouse section?)
<Genelyk> mouse is  ps2 or serial ?
<lmartin92isAFK> usb
<lmartin92> sorry, was afk for a sec...
<lmartin92> but I'm back so........ I'm using usb
<totalwormage> lmartin92: i got this: http://pastebin.com/d23c7a294
<lmartin92> k, looks like mine minus the ZAxis stuff
<lmartin92> be right back 30 min to 1 hour
<lmartin92> nvm
<bassboi> how would i remove compiz effects and get xfce back without logging out/in
<lmartin92> um install compiz-fusion-icon, and tell it to switch windowsmanagers (after running it of course
<bassboi> k
<bassboi> could not be found
<lmartin92> wait a sec and I'll tell you how I think I did it
<lmartin92> in synaptic I think it's named fusion icon
<lmartin92> fusion-icon
<lmartin92> install that, then look in Applications>System>Compiz Fusion Icon to get it to display in the top bar..... (looks like a box
<lmartin92> how do you restart the dang mouse?
<lmartin92> just restart it? not restart the whole dang gdm
<lmartin92> this mouse dying bull is about to get on my nerves, I need to get it fixed
<lmartin92> unpluging it and replugging it doesn't work......... I'm going to restart gdm and then come back and ask how do you restart the mouse
<lmartin92_> so bassboi, did it work?
<lmartin92_> and how do you restart dang mouse without restarting whole window manager?
<lmartin92_> or how do you restart usb service
<lmartin92_> sudo modprobe usbmouse?
<lmartin92_> well, please feel free to give answers while I'm gone
<josinalvo> hi there ! My mom is using a xubuntu, and frequently alters xfce configurations by accident. I'd like to avoid that by changing the permissions of the config files. Where are them ? Can I set them to have no write permissions, or will xfce work badly ?
<Zeeded> hmmm
<Zeeded> Just wondering
<Zeeded> How the hell do you "accidentally" alter them? Now I am still SOME WHAT new to Linux, but that is not something that happens on accident easily :/
<The_System> Hi
<The_System> any one there? i need help with something
<The_System> hello?
<josinalvo> Zeeded: i am not here when she does it =P I just find all icons in the task bar misconfigured. They used to be shortcuts to programs, but end completely undefined
<Zeeded> Ah
<josinalvo> The_System: usually, dont ask to ask =P and know that on IRQ people take time to respond
<Zeeded> Well I can understand that.
<Zeeded> The_System; Just ask and people will answer
<The_System> Well
<The_System> i'm having trouble installing my radeon drivers
<The_System> sorry btw, i'm used to a game i play's irc, when like every one is always talking hah
<The_System> any way, i have the drivers downloaded
<The_System> and all of the tutorials on how to install i found it either are wrong, or don't really explain what to do, like what to type in the shell
<josinalvo> The_System: as far as I know, you could use the tools in xubuntu, and download would be automatic ... (sorry, but I dont know exactly where. Should be in a systems>proprietary drivers or something)
<The_System> okay
<The_System> now it says i dont have 3d acceleration enabled
<pfctdayelise> how do i change which program auto-starts when i insert a CD?
<JinKazama> hi all :)
<lmartin92> favro: the mouse config died yesterday........
<favro> lmartin92: I had a mouse that wouldn't work after login - unplugging/replugging it got it going - as for your situation I can only suggest it might be hardware issues? - time for a new mouse maybe?
<ohgodnotanother1> hi
<ohgodnotanother1> when I insert a data CD it doesn't get mounted. what could be the problem? I've burnt it with brasero
<ohgodnotanother1> the CD contains an AVI file and it does playback on my DVD player without any problems
<TheSheep> ohgodnotanother1: have you tried to mount it manually?
<ohgodnotanother1> i don't know the device name
<TheSheep> ohgodnotanother1: /dev/cdrom
<TheSheep> ohgodnotanother1: mount /dev/cdrom  should work
<ohgodnotanother1> TheSheep: I feel dumb now, but that did work
<TheSheep> ohgodnotanother1: that's actually bad, because it means the automounter doesn't work for some reason
<ohgodnotanother1> TheSheep: brasero said it was unable to eject the CD - whereas it did eject it - and stopped without performing a dataintegrity check. what could cause this?
<TheSheep> ohgodnotanother1: can you go to setting manager -> file manager -> advanced and click on 'configure volume manager' link, then make sure the options in there allow automounting?
<ohgodnotanother1> TheSheep: I checked the settings manager and it should mount ejectable media automatically
<lmartin92> favro: I guess so
<TheSheep> hmm... might be that brasero didn't leave your cd drive in the previous state
<ohgodnotanother1> TheSheep; "Enable Volume Management" is checked
<TheSheep> lmartin92: is it an USB or PS/2 mouse?
<TheSheep> or maybe COM...
<lmartin92> TheSheep: USB
<lmartin92> favro: do you think sudo modprobe usbmouse would restart the mouse? (read it somewhere a year ago if I remember right)
<favro> lmartin92: afaik you have to remove then reinsert a module
<favro> afaik...
<TheSheep> lmartin92: you might check lsusb to see if the mouse appears in there, and dmesg for any errors...
<lmartin92> it doesn't show up
<lmartin92> it shows a couple of other usb devices though
<lmartin92> dmesg (apt-get install *) what will * = to get dmesg
<TheSheep> lmartin92: it should be there
<TheSheep> lmartin92: just type 'dmesg'
<lmartin92> funny, worked that time, but the first time I tried it didn't work, guess I mistyped
<tillux> heya, I'm trying to find out the name of xubuntu-app: it's the one that provides some kind of splash screen (not the boot splash), for example there is one "theme" for that app that shows a mous running in the ubuntu-logo or a 'flashing' mouse ;)
<tillux> +an
<TheSheep> tillux: check settings manager, splash screen
<tillux> TheSheep: I want to know the app's name, not where to find it, 'cause I know that it's in the settings manager :D (btw I haven't got an xubuntu installation anywhere nearby rightnow)
<TheSheep> tillux: I think it's part of xfce4-session
<tillux> TheSheep: okay, do you by chance know if there's an equivalent of it in ubuntu/gnome?
<TheSheep> tillux: I know that gnome used to have a splash screen too, but no idea how it's called
<TheSheep> tillux: and whether it's still there
<lmartin92> [  664.922791] usb 2-5: device not accepting address 37, error -71; think that's my dumb mouse?
<TheSheep> lmartin92: yes, that's a broken cable
<tillux> TheSheep: okay, thanks
<TheSheep> lmartin92: or some other connection along the way
<TheSheep> lmartin92: I had teh same error with my scanner, replacing the cable fixed it
<lmartin92> TheSheep: my mouse works atm, but it dies everyonce in a while...... (I hope you didn't think because of my non-clarification that my mouse was dead atm)
<TheSheep> lmartin92: so there must be a loose wire
<TheSheep> lmartin92: maybe I'm wrong, you can google for the error and see if someone had something similar
<lmartin92> ok
<lmartin92> (however, I think I have noticed that when I can't use my mouse, all other usb devices die also........ so I started to think it was a usb problem)
<TheSheep> lmartin92: may be, the missing link may be anywhere alongthe way, in mouse, in usb hub, inside your computer
<TheSheep> lmartin92: but if it only happens with the mouse...
<lmartin92> yes, (this may mean I have to open the system up again; sigh.....)
<whileimhere> Hi. How do I make the XFCE desktop let me use the right or left edge of the screen as a hotspot to switch workspaces?
<homebrewcider> hi there, had some video card trouble, on getting my display working again, borders and title bars on windows have disappeared
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: start xfwm4 fro ma terminal
<TheSheep> from a
<homebrewcider> yes, if I could now get a terminal up
<homebrewcider> xfxfxfxxfwm4
<homebrewcider> thanks
<homebrewcider> sheep
<Demios> anyone around to help?
<wols_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Demios> i seem to be having a problem with chown can you help out?
<wols_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Demios> lol
<Demios> alright
<wols_> you already went through all this in #ubuntu
<Demios> i'm trying to get mpd to run
<wols_> including tha anyone and such. don't you ever learn?
<Demios> yeah no one gave me a direct answer
<Demios> he said use 700
<Demios> didnt get a real answer
<Demios> use 700 how?
<wols_> with chmmod
<wols_> *chmod
<wols_> !permissions | Demios
<ubottu> Demios: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Demios> thank you
<Demios> thanks wols_  that worked
<uwav> hi. i'm having some trouble getting resolutions configured properly in xubuntu hardy 8.04 lts. what i've done so far is edit xorg.conf to use the "nv" driver (nvidia riva 128 onboard graphics on this computer) and also set the proper HorizSync and VertRefresh statements in the Monitor section
<uwav> before, the resolution was way too low, 800x600 @ 60 Hz but that was fixed after adding the proper sync statements. now my resolution is too high, and for some weird reason also my fonts are a bit smaller than they should be, even after lowering the resolution through the GUI
<uwav> also the GUI seems to only set the resolution for the particular user, the log in screen is still in too high resolution
<wols_> set the resolutions you want in your xorg.conf too
<Qball> hmm howdy
<Qball> I have a problem on my xubuntu, gvfsd isn't correctly started
<Qball> so my gtk programs don't have access to f.e. http://. (because g_file_* has not provider because of it)
<danielm> do you have the ﻿gvfsd packages installed?
<Qball> yes
<Qball> gvfs-bin and gvfs-bakcnd
<Qball> I test it using gvfs-info http://www.google.com/
<danielm> mm and the 'gvfs'??
<Qball> yeah that too
<Qball> Error getting info: Operation not supported
<Qball> that I get
<Qball> now I have gvfs-http and stuff.
<Qball> but neither gvfsd or gvfs-http gets started
<Qball> as far as I can tell all the needed files exists in the right location
<coco_van_locko> Hello @ all, does someone know a solution when i am installing xubuntu 8.04.1 the setup stops @ 15% when detecting the filesystem!
<totalwormage> did you check the cd for defects? :]
<coco_van_locko> it is a AMD Duron 700MHz with 192mb ram
<coco_van_locko> no
<coco_van_locko> ok
<totalwormage> try it :}
<coco_van_locko> i will do this
<coco_van_locko> thx
<Qball> hmm found the info
<Qball> eeuh error
<Qball> no dbus- is active
<Qball> session dbus..
<Qball> I did enable "start gnome services"
<Qball> should that be started automagically?
<coco_van_locko> @ totalwormage: CD Test -> no errors !
<coco_van_locko> check now the RAM
<coco_van_locko> some other solutions ?
<totalwormage> well, i would suggest to use the alternate cd, but otherwise i wouldn't know
<Qball> should xfce session start dbus?
<Qball> hi totalwormage
<Demios> i've been trying to compile but i keep getting errors the last one i got told me i didnt have pkg-config, so i installed it via synaptic now i get this http://pastebin.com/m4f17f6d9
<totalwormage> heyy Qball :]]
<Demios> anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<Qball> you are missing developers packages
<totalwormage> you'll at least have to install build-essential and the packages listed in what you pasted
<Qball> libgtk2.0-dev and so
<totalwormage> (what Qball says)
<Demios> kk
<Demios> hmm cant find glib specifically in synaptic
<Qball> libglib2.0-dev
<Demios> thanks
<Qball> is there a way to make the icons in xfce setting manager smaller?
<Demios> i give up
<Demios> i need a smoke
<totalwormage> sudo apt-get install cigarette
<Demios> heh
<totalwormage> but then again, you'd probably get dependency problems with that too ;]
<Demios> by the time today is over, my house still will not be clean, but i'll know more about linux
<Demios> the goal was to clean my house today
<Demios> and mow my lawn
<totalwormage> heh
<totalwormage> i know the feeling
<asatrumx> where can i get xubuntu for powerpc computers?
<bytor4232> im not sure there is a beast
<zoredache> start with the netinstall of ubuntu, install cli only, then install xubuntu desktop
<zoredache> or logoff and don't want for an answer
<bytor4232> is there a powerpc ubuntu?
<favro> they stopped support at gutsy looking at ubuntu.com
#xubuntu 2009-08-10
<ToStItOs> will any external dial up modem work with Xubuntu?
<Darth_Tux> ToStItOs, probably the ones that will work with any linux
<ToStItOs> thanks Darth Tux
<Happy-Dude> hiya: I have a question with the partition manager: http://imgur.com/qKzcW.png -- what do I select for the "Mouse point" option?
<th0r> hehe you mean MOUNT point.
<Happy-Dude> [>.<] my mistake
<th0r> is this going to be your only linux partition?
<Happy-Dude> mhm
<th0r> a suggestion....create three partitions...the first will be the linux OS...and needs about 10-15GB. The second is swap, and should be 1 to 1.5 times your memory size. The third, is the rest of the space for linux. The first mounts to / ... the second is swap and has no mount, the third mounts to /home
<th0r> The first mount point is just / no dots
<Happy-Dude> this is actually what the person I'm also talking to on #crunchbang is suggesting :)
<th0r> as for the file system, I have been using ext4 with no problems, but have heard a few that have had trouble, so you might want to use ext3
<Happy-Dude> what would the effect of tweaking vm.swappiness do?
<th0r> if you have plenty of ram you don't really need swap. I monitor my system with gkrellm and have never seen the swap space used...I have 2GB ram
<th0r> so the short answer is on modern computers swapiness has little to no effect
<Happy-Dude> 384 MB, so x3 would be about ... I'll just set it to 1.2 GB
<th0r> I wouldn't think you would need more than about 512MB
<th0r> too much swap is just wasted hard drive space.
<th0r> wait a minute while I type that info into #crunchbang <smile>
<Happy-Dude> so, a fair swap size ... since I do have little ram, I should just keep with 1GB, right? (I don't store that much data anyway)
<th0r> I would only make the swap about 512MB for 384MB ram....no need for much more.
<th0r> unless you are trying to do cad or graphics editing...in which case you really should buy another computer
<th0r> or at least more ram
<Happy-Dude> heh, alright, I got it ^^
<Happy-Dude> what would the swap's partition be: logical?
<th0r> no...it is just swap....there is no filesystem or partition...just swap
<Happy-Dude> oohh okay -- sry, I'm a bit new to this [>.>]
<th0r> np
<th0r> I was new to it once.....then all the dinosaurs died....
<Happy-Dude> x)
<Happy-Dude> for the Linux OS (the / partition) -- is it supposed to be logical or primary?
<th0r> primary if possible
<th0r> are you sharing the drive with windows or osx?
<Happy-Dude> got it (swap is also assigned to primary -- is that a problem?) --- no, complete fresh install
<Happy-Dude> well, over ubuntu 9.04
<th0r> shouldn't be a problem..../home can be a logical partition, but I think you can have three primaries.
<Happy-Dude> what is the difference between logical and primary?
<th0r> I am not a hard drive expert...but I know the number of primary partitions is limited., I also know that windows must be in a primary partition, but thinnk it is possible to run linux from a logical if necessary
<Happy-Dude> alright, sounds cool: no windows parition, and the 3 paritions can be primary
<th0r> if you have to reinstall or want to do a fresh install for the next upgrade, do NOT format the /home partition...keep it. That way all your configs and personal data are intact even if you do a totally fresh install
<th0r> and it is almost always a good idea to do a fresh install when you upgrade a distro
<Happy-Dude> (I don't believe I had a /home partition)
<th0r> most new users make one partition and mount it to / but then if you want to reformat and reinstall you lose everything.
<Happy-Dude> yeah -- something kinda messed up when moving from Intrepdi to Jaunty [~_~] (faster, but some stuff didn't work quite right)
<th0r> if you have a separate /home, everything can remain intact even though you reformat the / partition
<Happy-Dude> so, that's why I'm making one now right?
<th0r> yeah...my point exactly.
<Happy-Dude> does the order of partitioning matter?
<th0r> yeah....by making one now, when you upgrade to karmic you can do a fresh install but not lose any of /home
<th0r> order isn't really an issue
<Happy-Dude> well, I've learned at space at the end of the drive runs faster, so swap should be at the end ?
<th0r> faster? You got a cray?
<Happy-Dude> (dunno -- it's just what I've learned from Windows and its defragging behaviors)
<th0r> modern drive speeds are such that the order of the partitions is not really an issue
<th0r> used to be...but not much anymore
<Happy-Dude> for ATA, perhaps it is?
<th0r> yeah...but you are in the real world now...where things work like they are supposed to <smile>
<th0r> although not always the way we THINK they should
<Happy-Dude> lol
<Happy-Dude> the Linux OS should be the '/' Mount Point, right?
<th0r> right
<th0r> you will find the OS there /usr , /var , /etc , and so on
<Happy-Dude> (would this impact me in anyway during typical file operations?) -- like, would I have to know anything in advance when browsing/ saving/ editing/ moving?
<th0r> everything but /home
<th0r> nope....partitions and drives are totally transparent in linux. When you mount a usb drive, for instance, it is just another folder in the tree
<th0r> there is no C and D like in windows...it is all folders
<th0r> when you plug in an mp3 player, or a usb drive, or a thumb drive, it will show up as a folder in /media
<Happy-Dude> I see -- looks like I've got some learning to do with Linux and Windows filesystem differences :)
<th0r> check out the linux documentation project (tldp.org) and this link.....http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Happy-Dude> so, the Linux OS is a 20 GB partition (though it doesn't appear as one -- is 19.1 close enough?)
<Happy-Dude> ah, I've saved that up too -- going to look at it... when I have time [>.>] ...
<th0r> oh yeah...I left 35GB for / and am sorry I did. With my install (lots of stuff) I am using less than 7GB
<BenBurch> Good evening!
<Happy-Dude> I'm guessing since this is a minimal install, I should just do 15 GM ?
<Happy-Dude> GB*
<th0r> 15 will be plenty
<th0r> save the rest for /home so you can take more pictures or rip more CDs
<Happy-Dude> gotcha, sounds good
<th0r> EVERYTHING that is yours should go in your home directory...it will be /home/<username>
<Happy-Dude> mhm
<th0r> save all your docs, manuals, pictures, etc there...nowhere else
<Happy-Dude> and thusly, I can manipulate Linux installs while preserving my data, right?
<th0r> except, of course, for the removable stuff in /media that I mentioned earlier <smile>
<th0r> right
<th0r> all your configs for programs and stuff like that will be there too...so when you change the OS your login for email stays, as does  your config for irc, etc
<BenBurch> I have a question about X11 setup.  I have a netbook that has a 1024x600 display.  Is there a way to get X to create a virtual desktop larger than the hardware display and slide about in it somehow?
<th0r> I am the wrong person for that question BenBurch, hopefully someone else is watching who can help
<th0r> I believe it is possible, but don't know how
<BenBurch> I know it used to be possible.  But xorg.conf is an empty file on Xubuntu, so the condiguration must be elsewhere
<th0r> ubuntu changed to xorg in a recent release and things have changed. That is why I said...I am not the person to ask...too much OLD info in the attic here
<th0r> BenBurch: you can get multiple desktops in xfce.
<th0r> BenBurch: and I just discovered that if you set the pager to have TWO rows you can drag a window either to the right or down...never knew that before <smile>
<Happy-Dude> th0r: this looking good? http://imgur.com/qxGGa.png
<th0r> looks good. The only caveat is again...ext4 might give you a problem. I am using it and love it, but have heard some comments on #ubuntu about others having problems
<BenBurch> Th0r yeah, I tried that, but the window is displayed in one or the other only.
<th0r> I am running jaunty
<th0r> BenBurch: yeah...I thought about that when I was answering you earlier
<BenBurch> SO, you cannot look to the screen below you to see the rest of it
<BenBurch> yep
<Happy-Dude> th0r: I wouldn't think it'd be a major problem, not doing any major file operations on the PC -- it's just a hobby PC (my Windows PC is still my main)
<th0r> then give it a go...good luck
<th0r> and btw...I always suggest to new people if possible to run linux on a second computer...keep their important stuff on the other computer until they are comfortable with linux...so good move
<BenBurch> Doing it in a VM is a good choice too
<th0r> if you have a vm, yes. I have seven different OSs in my vm
<th0r> but for the life of me I cannot get osx working!
<Happy-Dude> th0r: though, would you think that ext4 would conflict with some of the classic ext3 optimizations? (like those in http://kmandla.wordpress.com/projects/set-up-ubuntu-for-speed/)
<BenBurch> I have Parallels on my mac, and have everything on there.  Even Solaris X86
<th0r> I have solaris...but not osx...would love to tinker with a mac...never had the money for one
<BenBurch> These days I am a Solaris engineer.  Not by choice!
<BenBurch> Th0r, you can install OSX on a PC.
<BenBurch> http://www.osx86project.org/
<th0r> Happy-Dude: those tweaks should stilll work. I do the preload and profile, and have taken a look with hdparm. I don't get too carried away though...those tweaks can prove deadly and I would rather not take the risk
<Happy-Dude> cool -- that's good to know :) thanks
<th0r> BenBurch: I am trying to get it into a vm...and from what I have read on the web I am not alone in my misery
<Happy-Dude> everything check out? http://imgur.com/U2mLk.png
<th0r> Happy-Dude: so long as you are sure there is nothing on the drive you want...next step will totally destroy existing data on the drive
<Happy-Dude> all backed-up and ready to go (my morning activity [-_-] ... gahh that took a long time [~_~])
<th0r> good luck
<th0r> it may have taken a while...but look how much smarter you are <smile>
<Happy-Dude> 1 last question: the files/ things I saved on the live cd session won't get ported or anything like that to the install, right?
<th0r> shouldn't
<Happy-Dude> cool
<Happy-Dude> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP :D !!
<th0r> np Good luck
<caocheng> how can i merge the menu file in ~/.config/menu/applications-merged
<th0r> caocheng: what release of xubuntu?
<caocheng> jaunty
<th0r> caocheng: I believe in jaunty all the menu items come from .desktop files in either /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications
<th0r> caocheng: I am running xfce in jaunty and have no ~/.config/menu
<caocheng> but i do have
<caocheng> i installed wine
<caocheng> and a windows progran
<caocheng> and then it appears
<caocheng> its a menufile
<th0r> indeed. I have several programs installed under wine, but don't have that folder.
<th0r> caocheng: I recognize the filename...I think it is a holdover from the old way of doing things in xfce
<th0r> caocheng: there may be a way to merge the info, but I don't know it. I have had to add several things to the menu, and always had to create a .desktop file for each menu item
<Happy-Dude_> th0r: darn, something failed while formatting (or something) for dev/sda3 -- the swap
<Happy-Dude_> what is this error? The attempt to mount a file system with type swap in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #3 (sda) at none failed.  You may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu.
<th0r> Happy-Dude_: the only thing I can think is ... swap is swap...I don't remember ever having to make it primary or logical...it is a separate section of the drive without a mount point
<th0r> swap isn't mounted....my mount command doesn't show it at all
<th0r> so the reason that failed is, as it indicates, it is trying to mount swap...and shouldn't
<Happy-Dude_> hm [~_~]
<th0r> here is my mount info.....http://pastebin.com/f11de6b71
<Happy-Dude_> is there a terminal command to check my mounts
<Happy-Dude_> and to unmount all (unecessary) devices?
<th0r> mount
<th0r> and sudo umount /dev/??? to unmount
<th0r> Happy-Dude_: the install aborted right? I would start over and pay particular attention to the file system and mount point for swap this time
<Happy-Dude_> what's the mount point?
<Happy-Dude_> yeah, install aborted, clicked continue, and returned to the partition screen
<Happy-Dude_> here is my mount data (live cd session) http://pastebin.com/m28e053ae
<th0r> right....that is where you want to be...redo the partitioning
<th0r> at least the swap portion
<th0r> paste the screen again for the partitioning...the one where you define a partition
<Happy-Dude_> alright, gimme a moment (while I delete all and do it again)
<Happy-Dude_> here we go (i set it to the end and made it a logical this time)
<Happy-Dude_> getting link right now ...
<Happy-Dude_> http://imgur.com/3IvoF.png
<Happy-Dude_> is this what you asked for?
<Happy-Dude_> th0r: I'll wait for a response before I continue with the install
<th0r> yeah....looks like the only thing that could have gone wrong is the logical/primary checkbox...so give it a go
<Happy-Dude_> alright, let's check this out :D
<Happy-Dude_> th0r: LOOKS LIKE A SUCCESS :D
<th0r> learn something new every day <smile>
<Happy-Dude_> (no error messages, that's good)
<th0r> nah...without error messages how will we know what is going wrong?
<th0r> get used to the idea....linux is already failing...you just haven't gotten the error message yet
<Happy-Dude_> (is that sarcasm :P ?)
<th0r> there are two types of people in the world...optimists and realists
<Happy-Dude_> well, then everything could be argued that its failing [>.>]
<Happy-Dude_> (or am I missing the point?)
<th0r> of course. I live on a sailboat...cruising is defined as fixing your boat in exotic places.
<th0r> and the secret to successful cruising is to always carry an extra boat
<Happy-Dude_> similar to how I like to own multiple PCs of different platforms?
<th0r> yeah. I call them habits....HAlf Baked Implementations of Technology
<Happy-Dude_> (oh, and I now understand why IRC support is important: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/4016/how-do-i-install-with-ext4/ -- no replys from this entire ordeal -- though one reason might be because I already found help here ^^)
<Happy-Dude_> lol good one ;)
<th0r> cell phones, computers, digital tv...all habits
<Happy-Dude_> thats actually pretty good ... i'll use that :)
<th0r> careful....being honest can get you in trouble
<Happy-Dude_> lol looks like there'll never be any escaping that (realism)
<th0r> hehehe....yeah...but too much gets identified as 'not a team player'
<th0r> how is the install going? should be installing the OS now, right?
<Happy-Dude_> 94% right now, configuring hardware
<th0r> is this an xubuntu install?
<Happy-Dude_> nope, crunchbang linux: www.crunchbanglinux.org
<Happy-Dude_> (xubuntu got a bit bloated + slow for my tastes -- though the IRC is still amazing since it contains the knowledge of Ubuntu, but with less rowdy people ^^)
<Happy-Dude_> (have you tried it before?)
<th0r> I have heard that xfce is actually faster than openbox, so if you get adventurous install xubuntu-desktop and try xfce...thunar is, I think, the best file manager on the planet
<Happy-Dude_> i like thunar too
<th0r> I agree about the rowdy people. That is why I am here and not #ubuntu
<Happy-Dude_> thou, i just find xubuntu's implementation of xfce 'slower' than what I'd expect -- (there was a tuxradar article of where debian+xfce performed faster than xubuntu)
<th0r> may have to try openbox...never used it
<Happy-Dude_> similar to fluxbox
<th0r> yeah....ubuntu has done a few things i am not in total agreement with
<th0r> never used fluxbox either <smile>
<Happy-Dude_> works wonders on old hardware (256MB ram live cd sessions are very good)
<Happy-Dude_> thou, certainly, if you have more than a gig of ram, its being wasted if you go too minimal
<th0r> well, I am an old systems analyst...anal about performance
<Happy-Dude_> lol, sounds good ;)
<th0r> like I mentioned...I have gkrellm on the desktop and maintain a continuous watch on system parameters
<Happy-Dude_> as always, just burn a live cd and give it a go :) -- but be weary -- there is no desktop and the menu is a bit weird
<Happy-Dude_> (took some trial months before I finally decided to move) - learned to configure things on the system a lot prior to the jump
<th0r> well, I will be leaving the marina in a couple of weeks and won't have internet on a regular basis until next summer...so doubt I will try it any time soon.
<Happy-Dude_> also, try out linux mint 6 fluxbox Community Edition -- i found it also performs as nicely
<Happy-Dude_> aw, shame
<th0r> I have heard a lot about mint...and have to admit the website sure makes it look appealing
<Happy-Dude_> just note: desktop managers (gnome, xfce) are vastly different [and fully featured] than windows managers (fluxbox, openbox)
<th0r> oh yeah. I have been tinkering with linux since slackware 1.0....am quite familiar with minimal desktops and wm's <smile>
<Happy-Dude_> I was actually able to configure my desktop on liveCDs to this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/33129560@N08/3750756163/sizes/o/
<Happy-Dude_> just be sure to check #! out when you got the chance, its amazing ^^
<Happy-Dude_> and my install is done right now -- shall we continue to chat or should I proceed to reboot ;) ?
<th0r> well, even now I have not seen anything that looks as good as the old enlightenment 16...too bad they moved on
<th0r> go ahead....I need to shut down and get some sleep anyway...good luck
<Happy-Dude_> thanks a lot th0r hope to see you around :)
<oly562> i can't ping a wireless printer server. it's ip is 192...104/24 and my ip is .90. simple network, used to work, but after loading 9.04 i can not ping it anymore from this wireless nic. my gw is standard, .1/24 and my nic is intel running wicd. UFW is off, and all other computers wired can ping that device and access it. there are no restrictions on the print server yet. Any suggestions?
<proq> where are the apt packages stored after xubuntu installs them?
<Darth_Tux> proq, i would guess somewhere in /etc/apt/
<proq> oh, looks like /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Darth_Tux> or there :p
<oly562> i can't ping a wireless printer server. it's ip is 192...104/24 and my ip is .90. simple network, used to work, but after loading 9.04 i can not ping it anymore from this wireless nic. my gw is standard, .1/24 and my nic is intel running wicd. UFW is off, and all other computers wired can ping that device and access it. there are no restrictions on the print server yet. I switched from 8.04 LTS to 9.0 and i just noticed this happening
<cemunal> hi
<Darth_Tux> hello
<cemunal> i can't install midori from ppa
<cemunal> can somebody help me?
<cemunal> i added webkit_team and midori ppa but it says me:
<cemunal> midori: Depends: libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.27.2) but 2.26.0-0ubuntu3 will not install
<cemunal> *will install
<cemunal> Depends: libwebkit-1.0-2 (>= 1.1.6) but will not install
 * cemunal away
 * cemunal back
<cemunal> (21:46:44) cemunal: i can't install midori from ppa
<cemunal> (21:46:50) cemunal: can somebody help me?
<cemunal> (21:47:32) cemunal: i added webkit_team and midori ppa but it says me:
<cemunal> (21:48:29) cemunal: midori: Depends: libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.27.2) but 2.26.0-0ubuntu3 will not install
<cemunal> (21:48:43) cemunal: *will install
<cemunal> (21:49:04) cemunal: Depends: libwebkit-1.0-2 (>= 1.1.6) but will not install
<GavinMcG> I've got Xubuntu on a headless server, and I'm logged into it over SSH with X forwarding enabled. I'm using Xming and PuTTY on a Windows machine. When I log in, I'm told ~/.Xauthority is not writable, and when I try to run an X application, I'm get "PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attempted" and "Error: Can't open display"
<GavinMcG> Could anyone suggest what I need to change?
<moonside> hi
<moonside> can anyone help me with a problem?
<cody-somerville> moonside, not if you don't tell us what your problem is :-)
<moonside> ok
<moonside> Im trying to install flashplayer 10 on xubuntu, the guide I am using says to enter the following command
<moonside> cp /home/moonside/desktop/libflashplayer.so .
<moonside> but when I do that
<moonside> I get permission denied
<cody-somerville> Where is this guide?
<moonside> randomconsultant.blogspot.com/2009/08/installing-flash-for-firefox-in-xubuntu.html
<moonside> im very green to linux
<moonside> ;s
<cody-somerville> moonside, just download it from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<cody-somerville> Select .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+
<cody-somerville> moonside, Be sure to uninstall flashplugin-nonfree first
<moonside> ok
 * cody-somerville goes and gets some dinner.
<moonside> when I try to open the package
<moonside> I get
<moonside> error dependency is not satisfiable
<moonside> libnspr4-dev
<moonside> OUAHAHA
<moonside> I made it work
<moonside> in that guide the guy typed "sudu su" but it was supposed to be "sudo su"
#xubuntu 2009-08-11
<moonside> only a noob like me wouldn't understand that
<moonside> thanks for help
<proq> I'm having trouble creating a usplash for xubuntu 9.04.  when I apt-get source the xubuntu splash package, change the images and build, xubuntu doesn't recognize the resulting .so file.  but I can do this fine in ubuntu
<proq> the startup manager doesn't report any errors when choosing this file, but xubuntu doesn't use the art on startup and shutdown - it just displays text instead
<server_side> is xubuntu just ubuntu with xfce enviroment?
<pteague_work> out of curiosity...  what font size is the text in the xfce4 panels by xubuntu default
<pteague_work> found it...  that's weird that the xfce font size of 10 is about half the size of the kde font size of 9 >.>
<ToStItOs> Darth Tux: How do I set up a external dial up modem
<ToStItOs> I mean is it plug and play ?
<Darth_Tux> it might be
<Darth_Tux> not sure
<Darth_Tux> what kind did you get/
<ToStItOs> Trendent
<ToStItOs> I don't need to install drivers right?
<Darth_Tux> hold on, looking
<ToStItOs> its the 560x model
<ToStItOs> I looked on the main page and that model is compatible with linux
<ToStItOs> I am just trying to figure out how to set up
<Darth_Tux> well, i would try to see if it is plug n play in xubuntu
<ToStItOs> so when I bring up Gnome ppp do I just do a auto detect on the modem?
<Darth_Tux> http://howto-ubuntu.com/2008/03/03/how-to-dial-up-internet-on-ubuntu-with-gnome-ppp/
<ToStItOs> So I guess I do auto detect huh?
<Darth_Tux> i would try that
<Darth_Tux> and then ppp
<ToStItOs> The computer should detect the modem through the serial port correct?
<ToStItOs> Once I hit the auto detect it should find it?
<Darth_Tux> usb
<ToStItOs> The modem I ordered is RS-232
<happy-dude> hiya, I have a question:: how do I change my screensaver settings such that it has a login when it resumes activity?
<happy-dude> (perferably, I would rather do this via a terminal command rather than the GUI tool)
<happy-dude> nvm -- found it ^^
<ToStItOs> Darth_Tux it should detect
<Darth_Tux> i think so
<Darth_Tux> but i could be wrong
<ToStItOs> I'll mess with it when I get it
<ToStItOs> I just wanted to know
<Darth_Tux> np, hope i helped
<ToStItOs> U did thanks a lot I appreciate the support
<Darth_Tux> my pleasure
<ToStItOs> I'll post back when I get it if I have problems or if it is working I'll come back thanks Darth Tux
<newdev> my resolution is 800x600 & i want to change it to 1024x762
<newdev> i can't find graphics drivers either
<newdev> could someone please help me?
<newdev> where can i get k8m800 graphics drivers?
<Darth_Tux> hi newdev
<newdev> hello
<newdev> could you tell me what i should do to increase resolution?
<Darth_Tux> googling it for ya now
<Darth_Tux> i believe this is what you are looking for   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<newdev> thanks a lot Darth_Tux
<Darth_Tux> newdev, let me know how it does
<newdev> Darth_Tux: i have installed the graphics driver
<newdev>  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<newdev> how can i change the resolution now?
<Darth_Tux> i would try logging out and in
<newdev> i'll have to restart my machine to see the changes?
<Darth_Tux> just restart X i think
<acmeinc> Has anyone had any experience with virt-manager here?
<acmeinc> Has anyone had a problem where virt-manager opens off of the main window.  I've tried it on several machines, each very different.  Virt-manager opens off of the top left of the screen each time.  The problem seems to be specific to xubuntu as I was unable to reproduce in ubuntu.
<ubantu_dude> Hi Pici
<fef> Pici: do you diddle little kids
<ubantu_dude> Pici is going to ban me pretty soon so every please just consider yourself trolled and save me a bunch of time?
<acmeinc> Has anyone had a problem where virt-manager opens off of the main window.  I've tried it on several machines, each very different.  Virt-manager opens off of the top left of the screen each time.  The problem seems to be specific to xubuntu as I was unable to reproduce in ubuntu.
<fef> Pici: can you please splain to me why there is no hair yet
<megamanx1978> can someone help with a xfce problem?
<waan> How do you edit menu items, I have installed firefox 3.5 but the menu still points to the old firefox
<Jhodas> morning channel
<Jhodas> have the keyboard shortcuts changed in 9.04? I used to be able to resize and move windows with the kayboard but I cant now
<SystemParadox> afternoon
<SystemParadox> I've been messing with settings and startup scripts for xfce, and I've just noticed that a black rectangle (about 6x10 pixels) has appeared in the the top left of my screen. xwininfo for that area just says it belongs to the panel
<SystemParadox> any ideas?
<SystemParadox> the other issue I have is that totem is now opening every time I login. This is a very slow machine so I cannot have things like that happen.
<TheSheep> SystemParadox: delete ~/.cache/sessions/*
<SystemParadox> aha that looks promising
<SystemParadox> ooo the black square is gone too
<SystemParadox> next question: how can I remove hibernate from the shutdown options? It blows up on this machine
<SystemParadox> does xfce use the gnome power settings? I set the can_hibernate in gconf to false and set it as required, but it hasn't changed anything in xfce
<SystemParadox> yey totem doesn't autostart anymore. Thanks TheSheep
<SystemParadox> eh? apparently there's supposed to be options for suspend/hibernate in the session and startup config, along with the session manager setting. There isn't in mine.
<SystemParadox> Where did it go?
<SystemParadox> seems that the gnome power manager tray icon settings doesn't have suspend as an option either
<SystemParadox> (nor hibernate)
<Darth_Tux> hi th0r
<Darth_Tux> anyone know how to auto arrange the icons on the desktop?
<likemindead> Quick question: What's the default media player for an audio CD in Xubuntu 8.04?
<Darth_Tux> likemindead, i am not sure, someone will though
<likemindead> It's a bit strange, but my LUG has a bunch of old computers that we loaded up with Xubuntu 8.04 to donate to those in need.
<Darth_Tux> that is nicce
<Darth_Tux> nice
<likemindead> I performed updates on one & gave it to one of my wife's co-workers for her daughter.
<likemindead> She just emailed me asking how to play a CD.
<likemindead> I can't remember!
<Darth_Tux> i am not running xubuntu atm
<likemindead> Ha... me either... (CrunchBang here)...
<deathtech> Sup fellas
<likemindead> Does Xubuntu come with the codecs needed to play audio CDs out of the box?
<Darth_Tux> hiya deathtech
<likemindead> AHoy.
<Darth_Tux> likemindead, i have a flakey cd drive, i dont even try to play cds
<Darth_Tux> i dont think the codecs are installed out of the box though
<Darth_Tux> could be wrong
<deathtech> I am no expert at programming, but i have a general understanding of the concepts and procedures (old school batch file writer from teh BBS days, SMS Scripting) and i would like to expand my horizons. Im looking for some fingers to point me in the right directions to find an IDE / Language that would be relatively easy to pick up on, but wouldnt be a waste of my time learning
<likemindead> I think you're right.
<deathtech> Thoughts ?
<likemindead> I think Python is the way to go.
<Darth_Tux> i havent a clue likemindead
<deathtech> Likeminded : i have heard a lot about that, i thought for some reason that language's time had come and passed, its still considered a pretty good language ? especialy for learning ?
<likemindead> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_%28programming_language%29
<likemindead> I think so.
<deathtech> Is there a recommended (n00b) ide ?
<Darth_Tux> ide?
<deathtech> Interactive Development Environment ( i think)
<deathtech> sorta like netbeans
<Darth_Tux> never used it
<Darth_Tux> i have used eclipse and bluej
<deathtech> I have heard of eclipse before, good stuff ?
<Darth_Tux> its ok as i recall
<deathtech> anything else you may recommend ?
<Darth_Tux> running linux?
<deathtech> Yes, and some MS Stuff
<Darth_Tux> integrated Dev Environ
<deathtech> ^ Ill go with that :)
<Darth_Tux> here is a link to many   http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Devtools/ides.html
<Darth_Tux> i would suggest trying a few till you get what you like, and ask people smarter than me lol
<deathtech> Thanks , Darth :)
<todor> hi
<Roks> Hello guys
<Roks> I was just wondering, how does Xubuntu get along with 3G broadbands nowadays?
<Roks> I've used Ubuntu several times before and I remembered all the networking as a complete hell, and now I
<Roks> I'm trying to give my old laptop a revival. I do not need any specific programs, just the basics, but I do need my broadband to work
<Roks> So if anyone here has had any experience with this, please share it
<Roks> Anyone?
<cody-somerville> network-manager should support it out of the box
<Roks> Even with an external USB-modem? I recall having to download something seperately on windows in order to get it in function
<cody-somerville> Right click the network manager icon and then click "Edit Connections..."
<cody-somerville> Then click on the Mobile Broadband tab
<cody-somerville> and click add
<cody-somerville> It should work if your device is supported
<Roks> Great, do you know how to check if it is? I mean, before installing the whole system?
<zoredache> Roks: a simple step might be to find the model of the card and search for it on google combined with the terms linux and ubuntu
<Roks> Which card? I don't really know where the problem lies here...is it the network card or the USB-modem that will have a hard time working?
<cody-somerville> Roks, the only way you'll be able to find out is if you try
<Roks> Ok, thank you for your help, I guess it's trial and error from here on then
<MTec007> how would i compile a very small program for use on windows? it was made for windows and would only be useful for windows but i find myself needing to recompile it now
<MTec007> i have a makefile.win that was used in devC++
<MTec007> it has 1 .h one .c and one .res and one .rc file for the entire program
<proq> which package provides xfce for xubuntu?  it's obviously not xfce4, as that can be apt-get installed
<th0r> proq: it is xfce4. Everything that makes up xubuntu can be installed a piece at a time
<proq> why is it then that I can install xfce4 on my xubuntu system?
<proq> it should tell me that it is already installed
<zoredache> proq: what does it tell you?
<proq> zoredache: it just installs it
<proq> this is i386, xubuntu 9.04
<zoredache> and what package manager are you using?
<proq> aptitude.  I'm running apt-get install xfce4
<proq> it's not a big deal.  it just made me curious as to what apt thought the xfce package was really called
<zoredache> the meta package that does all of xubuntu is xubuntu-desktop.  If you look at the xubuntu-desktop package you can see all the packages it depends/reccomends on
#xubuntu 2009-08-12
<anom01y> I have an old computer (pIII 633 mhz or something, 396 mb SD ram)
<anom01y> and 20 gb hard drive
<anom01y> would Xubuntu work well with this ? if I installed it, would I need the alternative install CD ?
<anom01y> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<konsumer> Hello :)
<konsumer> Does anyone here know where applications are installed in Xubuntu?
<konsumer> I want to dock some shortcuts in my desktop.
<sarts_> konsumer: /usr/bin
<konsumer> Ty :)
 * sarts_ is going to bitch at brian
<sarts_> :p
<ochosi> hey everyone, i'm on karmic and i just tried to change the default boot os in grub2 and failed. is there more to do than edit GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub ?
<psycho_oreos> boot the livecd, mount partitions, chroot and go from there
<psycho_oreos> err lol misread
<psycho_oreos> ignore what I wrote
<ochosi> ah right... was already wondering :)
<csioktel> ls
<Darth_Tux> ls -a
<gaurdro> I have an interesting problem.  audio works for every application except my music players (lastfm excluded).  I'm on xubuntu 9.04 amd64
<TheSheep> gaurdro: maybe you don't have the codecs for mp3?
<TheSheep> !mp3 | gaurdro
<ubottu> gaurdro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gaurdro> it's possible I missed something but I'm pretty sure I have the codecs.  it doesn't error out, or anything like that.  all the music players appear to play the file in realtime, just no sound.  flash, last.fm, dvd through vlc media player all work with sound.
<TheSheep> you use pulseaudio?
<gaurdro> how does one check that?
<gaurdro> I google'd and I'm going to go with no.
<orgthingy> hmm hello, how can I use Compose Key in xubuntu?
<S0210> Hi! How to bypass the trash and delete a file completely?
<S0210> I got it... shift-del :-)
<Stumpie> does xubuntu cocme with compiz-fusion?
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> what do you use to edit and make pdfs?
<nikolam> I am extracting some pages from ine large pdf to make a few pages one
<nikolam> I am extracting with page per page in inscape
<nikolam> and hope to later put those pages together
<nikolam> You were doing something smarter?
<TheSheep> nikolam: there is a number of commandline pdf tools
<TheSheep> nikolam: there is also pdfedit, but it seems very advanced
<nikolam> hm :) what is command line hah :)
<nikolam> ok. 10x TheSheep
<TheSheep> nikolam: commandline: pdftk, pdfcrack, pdfsam
<TheSheep> xpdf-utils too
<TheSheep> and ghostscript, of course
<TheSheep> hmm... qpdf looks nice too
<nikolam> hm, trying to build it on hardy..
<nikolam> TheSheep, is there a way to lower default process priority , of processes that are doing instalaltion of packages, say through synaptic, etc.
<nikolam> When installing large packages, all processes suffed becouse of that, Hardy
<TheSheep> you can start them with nice, or change their priority later with renice
<nikolam> hm, that is nice solution :) No way to change default `niceness`
<TheSheep> you can always start synaptic with nice...
<TheSheep> its children will have the same priority
<TheSheep> apt may have something better in the config
<TheSheep> but I don't know it well
<nikolam> TheSheep, you are great, Btw, you know :)
<TheSheep> but of course
#xubuntu 2009-08-13
<fernandox64> No questions...
<lsemple_> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&sa=1&q=obama+joker&btnG=Search+images&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&start=0
<lsemple_> weird
<MTec007> im trying to find a package that contains most of the following, apache php mysql
<th0r> MTec007: check into a LAMP server
<MTec007> ok
<MTec007> i could get the packages individually but i just need a dev server so i can (try) to help with drupal 7 dev
<MTec007> nothing fancy needed lol
<MTec007> but, ty, th0r
<MTec007> lamp isnt in the apt rep?
<th0r> MTec007: I believe there is a LAMP package,or live cd. LAMP stands for linux, apache, mysql, php (or perl)
<MTec007> ok
<th0r> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<th0r> there you go
<MTec007> thank you
<xubuntuNoob1> Hello all.
<ball> Right, that's it.  I'm getting the Xubuntu box out.
 * ball bravely attempts a Jaunty upgrade
<ball> hello tdn
<ochosi> anyone here who runs karmic?
<ball> hello ochosi
<ball> brb
<ochosi> hey there, ball
<ochosi> well, i have an issue with grub2
<ochosi> i simply wanted to change the default os from my karmic installation to jaunty
<ochosi> afaik i need to edit /etc/default/grub for that
<ochosi> but it doesn't make any difference
<yesitisjustme> i got a usb to ide adapter but dvdrom only gets detected when a OS is present. Is it possible for usb to ide dvdrom to be detected without a OS like a regular dvdrom?
<ablomen> yesitisjustme, you want to boot from it? if so you have to check your bios settings, change the boot order so "removable devices [or if its a newer pc, it might detect the cdrom drive itself]" is first
<yesitisjustme> ya i want to boot from iit
<yesitisjustme> it
<yesitisjustme> it has 4 boot options i see
<yesitisjustme> harddrive, cd/dvd-rom, floppy drive, network boot
<yesitisjustme> don't see removable devices
<ablomen> hmm, i think your pc doesnt support usb booting (but you can try settings cd/dvd-rom as first boot priority)
<ablomen> i guess you would have to make a boot floppy then, that loads drivers to recognise the cd, otherwise just connect the drive to an actual ide port
<yesitisjustme> cd/dvd rom setting didn't work
<yesitisjustme> so like a 98se bootdisk
<yesitisjustme> k
<ablomen> ehm
<ablomen> well depends on what you want to boot
<ablomen> if you want to boot a windows cd, sure, but i guess your in the wrong channel then ;) otherwise i guess you'd need a linux boot disk
<yesitisjustme> k
<micr0x> Does xubuntu fix the intel sound chips problem?
<Darth_Tux> micr0x, what problem, i have intel
<micr0x> I haven't actually tried xubuntu before, but tried ubuntu, kubuntu and several other linux distroes, and I can't get my intel audio chip working.
<Darth_Tux> micr0x, i would think if it didnt work in ubuntu it would not work in Xubuntu either
<Darth_Tux> have you googled to see what the problem might be?
<micr0x> yep, I dd alot of googling, didn't have much luck
<Darth_Tux> that happens
<Darth_Tux> what chipset is it?
<micr0x> I'm downloading it now, i'll see how far it can go..
<micr0x> It's an HP dv6 1105ee labtop
<micr0x> I wouldn't advice anybody to get that series. I had enough trouble from it already with both linux and windows.
<Darth_Tux> i have a dv6000
<micr0x> ohh
<micr0x> with an ATI?
<Darth_Tux> ATI?
<Darth_Tux> sorry, it is early here
<micr0x> video card
<Darth_Tux> early for me anyhow
<Darth_Tux> i dont believe so
<micr0x> np :)
<micr0x> I see
<Darth_Tux> i am also not running xubuntu atm, shhhh dont tell
<micr0x> lol
<Darth_Tux> I am using Debian, seems to work ok
<zhxk`> hello, how to specify ip gate dns respectivly and keep settings permanently?
<SilentWarrior> how do i update the clock ? the hour isnt correct
<micr0x> Tried clicking on it SilentWarrior
<SilentWarrior> yup, nothing happens
<SilentWarrior> on right click i have several options...to change display etc, but not to actually change the time
<SilentWarrior> its funny tho xd
<micr0x> check your settings then
<th0r> SilentWarrior: Settings - Time and Date
<SilentWarrior> th0r, its updated, its 15 GMT, but the little clock at top didnt change
<th0r> SilentWarrior: you mean the clock applet in the panel?
<SilentWarrior> yeah
<SilentWarrior> maybe it will update when i start session again
<SilentWarrior> like restart session?
<th0r> I would expect it to change within 60 seconds when the time is updated. You using the analog clock or the date/time applet?
<SilentWarrior> just says Clock, its the standard one, that ships with xubuntu
<SilentWarrior> anyways, i came here to ask something else, and in the meantime i forgot xD so here it is:
<th0r> SilentWarrior: yeah....the analog clock. Make sure the timezone is set properly in Time and Date
<SilentWarrior> i have a bunch of files that were shared using dropbox, and now i cant access them because they arent owned by me, can only access with sudo, is there a way to make them accessible to everyone so that i dont have to change permitions each time i wanna use them?
<ball> chmod
<ball> ...though that's to be used with care
<ball> hello web_knows
<SilentWarrior> ball, too late xD
<ball> SilentWarrior: :-)
<SilentWarrior> ball, i did a chmod 777 mydir/ -R
<SilentWarrior> is that bad ? xD
<ball> Yes
<SilentWarrior> it is !
<SilentWarrior> damn
<SilentWarrior> files are mostly .rb (ruby) so, dont think its much of a problem
<micr0x> SilentWarrior: 700 is always good unless you have a reason to share them.
<ball> If you want people to be able to run them without the need for people to edit them, try chmod 755 cabbage.rub
<ball> micr0x: agreed
<SilentWarrior> 777 means executable to everyone right? cant remember
<ball> (for executables)
<ball> 777 means that anyone can execute, edit or erase them
<cody-somerville> 777 is read write executable for everyone
<ball> Is that really what you want?
<SilentWarrior> ball, yeh, i mean, i am a single user for this machines
<SilentWarrior> these*
<cody-somerville> Doesn't matter
<ball> SilentWarrior: 755 is still safer
<SilentWarrior> and its a dev environment, not production
<ball> 777 invites disaster
<cody-somerville> Not to mention 777 will make everything bright green in the terminal
<SilentWarrior> 755 is for what exactly?
<ball> SilentWarrior: it means the owner can edit them, but everyone can read and execute them
<ball> (do you know octal?)
<SilentWarrior> nop xD i only know that 777 is to make them accessible ... i am a windows nub
<SilentWarrior> i learn it at school, but cant rly remember, its for user-group-root
<SilentWarrior> right?
<ball> In decimal we can count up to 9 before we have to carry to the tens column.  In octal we can count up to 7, but then we have to carry.  0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12 and so on.
<ball> The reason it comes into play here is that permissions are done in groups of three bit
<ball> s
<ball> You'll sometimes see rwx written down, where r=1 means you can read the file, w=1 means you can write to it and x=1 means you can execute it
<SilentWarrior> in 745 it means full rights to user... 4 rights to group and 5 rights to admin?
<ball> (in the case of a directory, x=1 means you can get inside)
<ball> SilentWarrior: no
<ball> So for each file, there are three sets of those three bits
<ball> rwxrwxrwx
<SilentWarrior> yup
<ball> the first three apply to the file's owner
<ball> ...so a 7 there means 111 in binary, which means you can do all three files.
<ball> the next three apply to people in the file's group
<ball> ...so a 5 in there means that if you belong to the file's group, you can read it and execute it but not write to it
<ball> (5 is 101 in binary)
<ball> the third set of bits applies to everyone else
<ball> So you might see a file that's 750, meaning the owner can do anything to it, people in the right group can read and execute it, everyone else can't read, write to or execute it.
<SilentWarrior> oh, i am starting to remember, the math for it, i had that at school, but just really quick, like 5 minutes or so, in several years of school
<ball> So for document files that are just for you, mode 600 is appropriate
<ball> that means you can read and write them, but nobody else can
<SilentWarrior> in windows we pretty much dont have that, so ... i end up forgetting
<ball> You can't execute them but they're document files, so that doesn't matter.
<ball> 6 is 110 in binary
<ball> If you've got a document that you want to edit, but you want others to be able to read, 644 is appropriate.
<ball> 6 = 110 = read & write, but not execute
<ball> 4 = 100 = read, but not execute
<ball> ...or write
<ball> Does that make sense?
<SilentWarrior> yup
<ball> I've used a 622 file before, though that's unusual
<ball> 6 = 110 = I can read, write and execute
<ball> 2 = 010 = Other's can't read, but they can write to it. Can't execute
<SilentWarrior> like append to it?
<ball> I used it with a Web form, that wrote to the file, but people couldn't pull data out of the database.
<SilentWarrior> append is read+write isnt it?
<ball> Yes, exactly
<ball> SilentWarrior: append shouldn't depend on the ability to read a file, but perhaps that depends on the software tools you're using.
<ball> The OS certainly doesn't object to appending to a write-only file
<SilentWarrior> ball, yeah, because then it wouldnt make much sence
 * ball nods
<ball> hello evilbug
<SilentWarrior> ball, i like how stuff works on linux ... i wish i wasnt tied to windows for most stuff
<ball> SilentWarrior: give it time.
<ball> The file permissions stem from the fact that unix and Linux are multiuser operating systems
<ball> ...so it's helpful to keep people out of each others files, while providing them a way to share files where appropriate.
<SilentWarrior> yeh, but its not only that... i like how i can use the same system on my 10yr old laptop, and on my cutting edge desktop while keeping all functionality i need, by simply changing the front end manager
<SilentWarrior> like xubuntu... to gnome buntu to kde buntu xD
<ball> There's probably nothing stopping you from running Xubuntu on modern, fast PCs
<SilentWarrior> or even... the console, in windows i dont have a "real" console
<SilentWarrior> i am actually running xubuntu on my desktop right now as i speak to u
<SilentWarrior> because i found a very nice theme, darkish that is good on my eyes
<SilentWarrior> ball, apt-get is a god send, even on the "next" + "next" +"next" windows world
<ball> I have to go
<MTec007> i need to modify the freedos ISO, i need to add a dos exe, so i can run a BIOS flash program at boot time. what folder would i need to put the exe file in in order for me to be able to access it?
<MTec007> i already wasted one cd by putting it in the root of the cd
<MTec007> any one have any ideas
<micr0x> MTec007: /topic!!
<MTec007> ?
<micr0x> What OS are you using?
<MTec007> im using xubuntu
<micr0x> So why do you wanna flash the bios?
<MTec007> because i need a new one. why does my reasoning matter?
<MTec007> if you cant/wont help thats fine.
<micr0x> I don't understand what you're trying to do here. What does freedos has to do with your bois?
<micr0x> bios*
<micr0x> You can reset the bios easily though.
<MTec007> i need dos at boot time, in order to run a program to flash my bios with a new version ofmy bios.
<MTec007> but i need to put the program on the freedos cd so i can access the program with freedos at boot time
<MTec007> resetting my bios will not upgrade it
<micr0x> Ok, there are several guides for that. Try googling. Also you can use miniPE liveCD and access your flushing.exe app from rlinux that comes on the cd.
<Araneidae> Anybody here understand how xfce stores its state?  I am unable to stop it restoring some randomly chosen desktop configuration when I log on!
<Demon|King> hello is anyone alive that can help me out plz?
<Ragamufin> i am alive, help? we'll see
<Demon|King> o kool
<Demon|King> u still there?
<Ragamufin> uhhuh
<Demon|King> ok i am tring to put the xubuntu on my old imac g3 and i get the black screen which i fixed with the ctrl+alt+f1 but i could only do that with the live desktop cd
<Demon|King> how can i do that with the install cd?
<Demon|King> btw is there a way i can config the xorh.conf before i burn to a cd?
<Demon|King> xorg.conf*
<Ragamufin> is there a mac version of xubuntu?
<Demon|King> ya the powerpc version
<Ragamufin> i am in no way an expert on ppp
<Ragamufin> ppc i meant
<Demon|King> o
<Demon|King> do u know isf there is away to edit a file before i burn to a cd?
<Ragamufin> i don not, i am not much help, huh
<Demon|King> its ok
<Demon|King> i got it to work with the live cd so i know it works and that makes me feel alittle beter lol
<Demon|King> better*
<Ragamufin> is there an install from the live cd?
<Demon|King> i didnt see it
<Demon|King> it just loaded
<Demon|King> there should be i think
<Ragamufin> hopefully
<Demon|King> lol i see it
<Demon|King> its right in front of my face lmao
<Ragamufin> cool, i am great at this
<ball> Is there some way to make Xubuntu remember my choice of screen mode?  I have to reset it every time I boot.
<rgnr> any1 has fmodex64 4.24.16
<rgnr> ?
<cmwalker> ok, lets see. i have 2 xubuntus, one with internet, and one without. the one without needs a system update badly. how can i update it without connecting to the internet?
<ball> The one that doesn't have Internet, is it connected to a local area network at all?
<cmwalker> nope, legally it cannot connect to the internet while ubuntu is installed.
<ball> The Internet is not a LAN
<cmwalker> ball: but its not connected to a LAN either
<ball> I hear that it's possible to set up a local repository, with local copies of packages and perhaps updates.
<ball> If you have a separate machine that you can connect to the Internet, synch its repository, then disconnect from the Internet and connect to your island box, then perhaps you could update from the local repository.
<cmwalker_> ball: i did not understand a word you just said
<ball> cmwalker_: Never mind then.
<cmwalker_> ball: so can you help?
<ball> No.
<cmwalker_> great.
<slow-motion> hi
<crazygir> i have an application that goes fullscreen and covers the taskbar, but grabs the keyboard's focus so switching desktops isn't possible.. any suggestions/workarounds?
<forces> ctrl + alt + -->
<forces> switch desktop
<forces> or alt + click, to move the window
<crazygir> forces: xfce doesn't have focus on the keyboard
<crazygir> the app is rdp
<crazygir> forces: and this isn't a window.. it's fullscreened
<forces> virtualbox?
<pteague> is there a way to get the non-xfce apps to have the same font size as xfce?  i.e. fonts in kde apps & openoffice are almost twice the size as fonts in xfce terminal, xfce panels, orage, xchat, & firefox & yet they both have a "font size" of 9
<ball> Is Xubuntu Jaunty known to have problems with USB mass storage / iPods?
<pteague_work> heh, friend of mine sent me a link to http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32393717/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/ - You must obey: Unwritten laws of technology - & people wonder why i use linux...
<yelloowfire> Damn, my Xubuntu don't want to use monitor sesolution 1024x768, someone know how to solve this little thing?
<forces> doesn't*, resolution*
<yelloowfire> Ops
<forces> which video card do you have?
<benchik> hello
<benchik> are there screenlets that work under xfce?
<Pupuser402> hello all... just looking for some support. Is this the right place?
<forces> xubuntu support
<slow-motion> n8
<Pupuser402> mmm... anyone could help?
<Pupuser402> heeelp!
<Pupuser402> :)
#xubuntu 2009-08-14
<PeterDarkness> Hey all, quick question. How do I change the keybinding (ctrl-alt-backspace [logout]) ? I keep nabbing it. :S
<histo> Is there info anywhere on xubuntu 9.10 ?  I can't seem to find anything on it.
<histo> ex: what sort of changes/features are being added.
<PeterDarkness> Not many folks talkin tonight sadly :\
<histo> Found some stuff int he wiki
<crazygir> forces: nope, rdp
<megamanx1978> Hi ppl
<megamanx1978> Can someone help me with a xfce problem?
<Hexbomber> I recently acquired a server, and am trying to setup my wired network on it (static IP), it has an integrated network card, but it'
<Hexbomber> 's really slow, and I installed a PCI network card, but now neither of them work. :( I'm running xubuntu 9.04, anyone willing to spend some time and try and help with it?
<frenzy> Please set the POSTGRESQL_LIB_DIR environment variable. For example: export POSTGRESQL_LIB_DIR=/opt/MyPostgreSQLInstallation/lib
<yesitisjustme> any software that will detect hardware without having to open computer?
<Besogon> lshw
<yesitisjustme> thanks
<Besogon> or apt-get install hardinfo
<yesitisjustme> k
<DigitalFO> hi, I have a bootable USB with xubuntu on it. It boots like a live CD, how can Install xubuntu to the computers HDD
<DigitalFO> I bet there is already everthing on board when xubuntu is running, but I don't know how. I googled for hours.
<SiDi> DigitalFO: is it a Live USB key or a real system ?
<SiDi> DigitalFO: i'm not sure at all, but maybe you can install 'ubiquity' from your USB key and then launch it. It's the package containing the installer
<DigitalFO> I made it with UNetbootin
<DigitalFO> it boots directly to the desktop
<DigitalFO> the ubuntu help page said it would be persistent on the usb stick, but it is not
<SiDi> There is a checkbox for this on the unetbooting app
<SiDi> You need to check something like "allocate space for my settings and documents"
<DigitalFO> I am using the windows version, I can't see it there, but my primary problem is how do I install it to the hard disc?
<DigitalFO> the stick only worked when I let UNetbootin download the image, when I selected the Image I downloaded manually it said "currupted or invalid" at boot up
<DigitalFO> well I will go on and search if there is no easy way to install it from USB
<DigitalFO> oh I just have to go to "System" and then "Install" lol
<benchik> hello
<benchik> is there a glade3.6 backport for xubuntu hardy?
<SiDi> benchik: no idea, but if there is for ubuntu hardy there will be for xubuntu too
<SiDi> you shall ask on #ubuntu
<chris_> hello
<chris_> inmy logout-windows there is the checkbox missing "save session for further logins"
<chris_> how can i retrieve the checkbox
<chris_> I'm using xubuntu 9.04
<zachary> hello, I cannot find the wxgtk version of VLC in the repositories
<ketco> Hi
<ketco> Anyone know where I can download Automatix?
<ketco> getautomatix isn't online anymore
#xubuntu 2009-08-15
<muxfr> Hi
<muxfr> The panel down there disappeared, how can I make it appear again?
<ToStItOs_> I think the command after you hit alt and F2 is xfce4-panel
<muxfr> nothing appeared
<muxfr> but the command didn't return an error though.
<ToStItOs_> hmmm try it again
<muxfr> not yet
<yelloowfire> Do you have the upside panel?
<muxfr> ya there's a panel up there.
<yelloowfire> Click with the left button - New panel, put downside...
<ToStItOs_> yellowfire: Why does that happen?
<yelloowfire> Acidental delete... I did it...
<ToStItOs_> I have done it too what headache
<yelloowfire> Yeah...
<muxfr> there's no "new panel" option.
<yelloowfire> Wait some time
<muxfr> ?
<ToStItOs_> wouldn't it be under customize panel when you right click?
<yelloowfire> Ok, click left button ON DESKTOP, configurations thing (Mine is PT-BR) and add panel.
<muxfr> When I press the + button after custimize panel, I get a new launch button on the desktop not a panel.
<ToStItOs_> I am trying to remember
<yelloowfire> Ops, wrong again, ok, now it MUST work: Left button on upside panel - Personalize (remember mine is in portuguese - I'm not sure) And add panel (+ button)
<ToStItOs_> yellowfire doesn't he need to go to customize panel then click on move freely ?
<yelloowfire> First, he need a new panel...
<yelloowfire> To fill the downside
<ToStItOs_> oh ok
<ToStItOs_> muxfr did u get it
<yelloowfire> muxfr??
<ToStItOs_> did he restart?
<yelloowfire> I don't know...
<ToStItOs_> he might have
<yelloowfire> Crashed? Restarted? Doiing it by itself?
<ToStItOs_> that has happened to me many times
<yelloowfire> Not with me...
<muxfr> anybody found it?
<yelloowfire> ...
<yelloowfire> You tried Left button Upside panel - Persolalize thing (Last option - MINE IS PT) add panel button - Configure the new panel?
<muxfr> yep, I just had to set it to do some modification
<muxfr> now to show the opened apps, which item should I add to it?
<yelloowfire> Wait a minute
<yelloowfire> Click on the new panel with left button - Add new items - Put the Task List one.
<muxfr> That's it man :)
<yelloowfire> :-D
<muxfr> I'm actually new to xubuntu, I'm coming from windows. So I would like xubuntu to help me do the very same things that I used to do with windows without wrecking it.
<yelloowfire> To say the trurth, i am using ubuntu since June, and Xubuntu on my Virtual machine...
<muxfr> I see
<muxfr> Well, I used to use linux in vm's too, but my hardware is very buggy
<muxfr> it's bleeding edge though.
<yelloowfire> Was a great change, at windows Xp, i had hundreds of errors everyday, BSODS, useless antivirus, crashing...
<yelloowfire> At ubuntu/Xubuntu, at starting was crashing, but i changed the kernel and now both run very fast :-D
<yelloowfire> Now, i must go... Good luck man :-D
<muxfr> hmm..
<muxfr> well, can anybody suggest a good keylogger ?
<th0r> muxfr: why...you have trouble remembering what you typed?
<XB191A> heh
<XB191A> hi
<XB191A> can anybody help me with an xubuntu-installer problem? :P
<XiXaQ> XB191A, explain what the problem is and what you've done. If someone can, they probably will.
<XB191A> right :P
<XB191A> (sorry for poor english, in advance)
<XB191A> well, i'm trying to install xubuntu 9.04
<XB191A> i currently have my harddrive partitioned as:
<XB191A> 1) Data NTFS (73gb)
<XB191A> 2) WinXP NTFS (9gb)
<XB191A> the idea is overwriting the winXP with xubuntu
<XB191A> but the installer doesn't recognize any partitions, it takes the hard-drive as one un-partitioned 83gb hd
<XB191A> 82*
<XB191A> i can i.e. use abiword and save the document in ANY partition
<XB191A> i mean, xubuntu progs recognize the partitions, but the installer doesn't
<XB191A> gparted doesn't either
<XB191A> so right
<XB191A> that's it :)
<th0r> XB191A: are you choosing the custom partitioning in the installer?
<XB191A> yeah
<XB191A> but, from the first moment, it shows the hard-drive as just one un-partitioned unit
<XB191A> the idea is to keep the data partition
<XB191A> i can't backup it :(
<th0r> XB191A: I can understand it showing that from the start, as the installer defaults to using the whole drive. But if you choose custom partitioning it should show you the existing partitions and let you work with them
<XB191A> th0r, i know, but it doesn't :S
<XB191A> it keeps showing the whole hard-drive
<XB191A> XiXaQ, do you still have the picture url ?
<XiXaQ> http://i31.tinypic.com/vy2ow4.png
<XB191A> thanks
<XB191A> th0r, that's what it shows
<th0r> XB191A: at that page, check the bottom choice...Especifar ......
<XB191A> i did
<XB191A> but it keeps showing the hard drive as i told you
<XB191A> if i chose to partition it again, i'll lose all the data on the disk
<th0r> XB191A: a question...why can't you boot into windows to back up the data...is the windows install corrupt?
<XB191A> no no
<XB191A> i can start windows without any problem
<XB191A> the problem is HOW TO backup the data
<XB191A> it's aroung 60gb in size, dvd-rw is not possible, neither usb sticks :S
<th0r> I don't know your situation, but I have all my data backed up to a couple of 160GB usb drives
<th0r> drives I took out of dead laptops
<XB191A> well, i live in Argentina....
<XB191A> so i can't get my hands on a usb drive
<XiXaQ> th0r, the thing to notice here, is that he's able to mount and use the ntfs partitions but gparted doesn't see them. Why is that?
<th0r> XiXaQ: yeah...I understand that, and I am at a loss as to why. I would like to see a pastebin of the next screen...after he chooses Especificar partitiones (yo se mi espanol es muy mal_
<XiXaQ> perhaps resizing the ntfs partitions require more ram?
<XB191A> uh ..pastebin ? :s
<XB191A> :P
<th0r> sorry....the tinyurl thing....http://i31.tinypic.com
<XB191A> sorry for my ignorance
<XiXaQ> th0r, he has 256MB RAM only. Perhaps the installer doesn't show the option of resizing and using the free space because it would require more ram than is available?
<XB191A> wait a sec, ill take the screenshot
<XiXaQ> I'm just guessing now though.
<th0r> XiXaQ: no....if I remember right xubuntu only requires 192MB for the installer
<XiXaQ> th0r, to resize ntfs-partitions too?
<XiXaQ> I would assume that would require some more ram.
<th0r> XiXaQ: yeah...I think so. I have plenty of ram and installed ubuntu then went back to xfce, so I am not sure either
<XiXaQ> XB191A, how full are those partitions btw?
<XB191A> the 73gb one has 20gb of free space
<XB191A> 8 gb , has 5gb free
<th0r> XB191A: another question, are you trying to keep windows and split that partition, or are you going to delete windows and install linux?
<XB191A> replace windows
<th0r> XB191A: then here is a way forward, although it isn't my first choice.
<XB191A> i tried wubi for some time
<XB191A> and i want to stick with xubuntu
<XB191A> :O
<th0r> use the live cd to delete the windows partition, then recreate it as an ext3 partition. Then the installer should see the 9GB partition and try to use it for linux
<XB191A> http://i31.tinypic.com/35d419j.png
<th0r> XB191A: yeah...it doesn't see any partitions at all...and I find that surprising. Can't explain it
<XB191A> i can access then without any problem with xubuntu apps (abiword, gimp, etc)
<XB191A> :\
<th0r> XB191A: well here is what I think is happening.....
<XB191A> weird... my harddrive must be cursed or something :P
<th0r> linux requires ntfs3g installed to read and write ntfs partitions. ntfs-3g is  included in the live cd. But when you start the installer, it doesn't install that, and therefore cannot see the ntfs partitions.
<th0r> but I am not a dev....so this is NOT gospel <smile>
<XB191A> well i have ntfs3g installed, but i understand what you meant
<XB191A> so.. do you know any workaround?
<XiXaQ> th0r, not likely.
<XiXaQ> does fdisk see the ntfs partitions?
<th0r> XiXaQ: I think it does
<th0r> XB191A: the only idea I have for a workaround is what I suggested a little earlier...use the livecd to reformat the 9GB partition and then install
<XiXaQ> XB191A, it would be very interesting to see if the normal Ubuntu cd acts the same way, if you could download and burn it?
<XB191A> k i'll download it
<XiXaQ> XB191A, th0rs tip would work, yes.
<XB191A> but it'll take a while
<XB191A> but i mean
<XiXaQ> mhm.
<XB191A> if i format winxp partition from live cd
<XB191A> and the installer still doesn't see it..
<XB191A> oh never mind :P
<XB191A> i'll try it
<XiXaQ> good luck. Be careful if this data is important.
<th0r> XB191A: agreed...if there is something unusual about the drive or controller...there is the possibility that you will get in deeper
<XB191A> naah
<th0r> XB191A: I would be very uncomfortable working with your situation without a backup of the data partition
<XB191A> the 9gb partition is just winxp skeleton
<XB191A> fresh wxp installation
<XB191A>  well, i have to go
<XB191A> i'll come back in, like, an hour
<th0r> XB191A: good luck
<XB191A> i'll try formatting from live cd
<XB191A> thanks
<XB191A> thank you both for your help
<XB191A> i'll be just idling
<muxfr> Anybody could get intel ICH9 working?
<muxfr> audio card.
<XB191A> uhm
<XB191A> fdisk -l should list all drives, right?
<XiXaQ> if you use sudo.
<XB191A> okay
<XiXaQ> or, more correctly, if you have the rights.
<XB191A> got it :)
<XB191A> /dev/sda1   *           1         973     7815591    7  HPFS/NTFS
<XB191A> /dev/sda2             974       10011    72597735    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<XB191A> /dev/sda3            1023       10011    72204111    7  HPFS/NTFS
<XB191A> so
<XB191A> how is that possible... i mean, two overlapped partitions ?
<XB191A> dev          start      end      blocks      id    file sytem
<XiXaQ> 3 belongs to 2 I think.
<XB191A> oh right
<XB191A> :P
<XB191A> so first one should be 9gb
<XiXaQ> /dev/sda1   *           1        1216     9767488+  83  Linux
<XiXaQ> /dev/sda2            1217       19457   146520832+   5  Extended
<XiXaQ> /dev/sda5            1217       19457   146520801   83  Linux
<XB191A> i thought they were different ones
<XB191A> :P
<XiXaQ> however, I would have expected your third partition to be called sda5.
<XB191A> :|
<XiXaQ> but I really don't think that's the problem.
<XB191A> nah
<XiXaQ> since fdisk is able to see the partition, I think it's more likely that gparted hides it for some other reason, like protecting you from running out of ram. Still just a guess though.
<XB191A> maybe
<XB191A> so well
<XB191A> i'll format the first partition  thn
<XB191A> that's why i think this is weird
<XB191A> some programas can see the partitions perfectly, whilst other don't even see them
<XiXaQ> this probably means you'd have an easier time installing xubuntu using the alternate cd.
<XB191A> yep,
<XB191A> well i'll try with this
<XB191A> if it doesn't work i'll dl the alternate
<XB191A> ;)
<XiXaQ> :)
<XiXaQ> update us!
<XB191A> hmm
<XB191A> can i be completely sure the first one is the smaller partition because of the block number
<XB191A> but i still have this baaad feeling xD
<XiXaQ> you can be sure by checking the contents of the directory where /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<XiXaQ> but, yes, it's the small one.
<XB191A>  sisi
<XB191A> err, sorry, yes
<XiXaQ> :9
<chrissy_> hello can anybody help me with email
<chrissy_> is anybody out there
<XB191A> well
<XB191A> that didn't work :(
<chrissy_> can u help mewith email
<XiXaQ> chrissy_, yes, if you can help me with the stuff?
<chrissy_> like what
<XiXaQ> good question...
<chrissy_> what u want to know
<XiXaQ> what you want to know.
<chrissy_> my email i don't how to set up
<chrissy_> any idea
<XiXaQ> do you have a mail account?
<chrissy_> yes on a other computer
<XiXaQ> then you run your own mailserver?
<XiXaQ> or do you mean you've configured a client on another computer?
<chrissy_> i have config on other computer
<XiXaQ> in xubuntu?
<XiXaQ> I don't really know what the problem is.
<chrissy_> no winxp
<XiXaQ> ok. But then you do have your account details, such as which ports the mailserver uses, the addresses and login/password?
<chrissy_> yes do i use my xubunt password or my from my other computer
<XiXaQ> usually, you have a completely independent username and password on the mailserver.
<chrissy_> ok i just want a email account that goes to my xubuntu computer not the other
<XiXaQ> you can't create email accounts in xubuntu. You can connect to a server on which you _have_ a mail account.
<XiXaQ> well, of course, you could run your own mailserver, but that requires some work.
<chrissy_> no i dont no what the ports are
<XiXaQ> you have to know that in order to configure a client.
<XiXaQ> ask your ISP.
<chrissy_> where do i get them
<chrissy_> ok what questions do u have for me ask away
<chrissy_> anything
<chrissy_> well nothing else?
<XiXaQ> your account details.
<XiXaQ> nice.
<freeBoy> Hi, I went to install xubuntu 9.10, the latest alpha, via Wubi.  However when I boot, and select xubuntu, it restarts almost immediately
<freeBoy> seems like unusually quiet on the channel
<XB191A> well i'm about to commit suicide
<XB191A> soon the channel won't be so quiet
<freeBoy> anyone with support for my nonbooting xubuntu?   i had previously installed the beta of gOS via wubi, if that is any clue
<freeBoy> (then I uninstalled via normal method, in add/remove programs).  This is windows XP Home on an HP Pavilion z4325 laptop
<freeBoy> k bye
<AJ1> ext3grep, can somebody explain to me how it works - or walk me through recovering a directory to another disk?
<AJ1> ext3grep, can somebody explain to me how it works - or walk me through recovering a directory to another disk?
<mikubuntu> hey guys ... i went to synaptic and thought i installed firefox 3.5, but i just did a version check in the terminal and says i'm still running 3.0.13, what could be the problem?
<mikubuntu> never mind, i found it
<KaiThxBai> Hey guys
<KaiThxBai> just wondering what xbuntu version i need to download
<KaiThxBai> alertante or desktop
<KaiThxBai> its for an old P3 laptop
<TheSheep> how much ram?
<igsen> after upgrading to jaunty i can't log on to xubuntu's xfce4 desktop, please help!!
<slow-motion> hi
<MOUD> Hello
<MOUD> I have Ubuntu installed and also installed XFCE.  I want to make ubuntu look like vista as much as possible. How is it possible?
<stennve> hi
<stennve> anyone awake
<nikolam> yep :)
<nikolam> shoot stennve
#xubuntu 2009-08-16
<arbir> hello
<arbir> anybody has an excellent partition scheme in mind ? should i create /boot seperately ? or all in root ?
<arbir> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<MTec007> how do i set up permissions for my current user to allow full usb device access? it seems like im having permission issues
<forces> add your user to usb group
<MTec007> that simple? lol
<MTec007> er i dont have a usb group
<MTec007> i knew this wouldnt be a piece of cake.
<forces> add to users
<forces> add to all of them
<forces> xD
<forces> forces@source:~$ groups
<forces> forces adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<MTec007> i have the same groups as you + audio
<MTec007> maybe i need to do something stupid like add myself to the root group?
<MTec007> i need a quite a bit of usb access, its a usb PIC programmer controlled by piklab
<forces> MTec007, in gnome you can add to group with a GUI tool
<forces> you can select a usb support there
<forces> xubuntu should have something similar
<MTec007> ok
<MTec007> well it doesnt give me anything to pick what access the group has, only lets me make a group
<thor88> ok
<thor88> ask question would be ok?
<forces> yep
<thor88> well, i'll ask and see.  Have working ubuntu sys,  added Xfce,  netbook works much better.  Leave sys alone,
<thor88> or install for max performance.  am using burned disk right now.
<forces> install what?
<thor88> xubuntu without the gnome desktop.
<thor88> even better speed without the nice but huge gnome on hard drive?
<thor88> just a theory
<forces> maybe
<forces> you can try it in another partition
<thor88> total hard space is 16 GB.  not 160, 16.  netbook speeds up with everything i've tried that limited used junk
<thor88> unused junk, i meant
<thor88> gotta go.  i am out of date.  this stuff used to be instant fast.  20 years ago.  command line days.
<dennizjov> Hi guys i got a problem with xubuntu, my soundcard doesnt work with alsa but with pulseaudio it works.. And everytime i restart xubuntu i need to setup pulseaudio again, how do i set pulseaudio to default? And that it will save my changes so i doesnt mute all outgoing sounds
<igsen> after upgrade to jaunty, i can't play games on yahoo. whereas on intrepid i can. what could be the problem?
<igsen> !gcj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcj
<N-S> Good morning. I have a usbdisk using truecrypt with NTFS as filesystem. How do I force "chmod 777" or "chown myuser:users" on it so other users than myself can access/write to it? Right now it's set to 700 and myser:myuser and I can't change it.
<N-S> Disk is automounted when enabled through Truecrypt. I haven't checked settings (sorry) in Truecrypt to see if I can loosen the security settings.
<N-S> http://nopaste.php-q.net/250486 this is how a mount list looks.
<bmanns> anyone know of a fast way to install xubuntu on a usb drive and run it?
<bmanns> I've always wanted to try and appears it'd work
<knome> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bmanns> hmmm
<bmanns> too sleepy lol
<muxfr> Hi
<muxfr> I just installed xubuntu and I have no sound at all
<muxfr> and it's not muted and I have audio device usage priveliges.
<muxfr> what can be wrong?
<bmanns> is the chip supported?
<muxfr> not sure
<bmanns> should of checked
<muxfr> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<muxfr> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<bmanns> get all hardware written down and google it
<bmanns> im guessin its a laptop?
<bmanns> just search ich9 intel audio ubuntu and look alil bit for rev 03 or 82801I
<muxfr> yes
<muxfr> I did, but it's not helping
<bmanns> The ati is probably a hdmi output
<muxfr> I've been googline for over 20 hours
<muxfr> ya
<bmanns> raise the audio output?
<bmanns> "mixer"
<muxfr> it's not muted
<muxfr> it's up
<bmanns> i never used xubuntu i was gonna try a usb stick tonight  but i think all xfce uses it
<bmanns> hmm
<bmanns> iono
<pratz> muxfr, check the PCM level in mixer
<aladoin> can anyone give me a tip of a file manager for xubuntu which also have ftp capability
<_Pete_> aladoin: any shell is good
<Ragamufin> use the dash shell
<_Pete_> aladoin: so is it that you want to use it most easily or otherway most effciently ?
<aladoin> _Pete_: I just tried Konqueror, did the trick, wonderful little thing
<_Pete_> good then
<_Pete_> I usually do all from cmdline
<bittin> Hello, somone here knows anything about wvdail iam trying to get an Huawei E1550 to work
<bittin> do somone know how to get a DVD TV-dongle to work with mplayer?
<bittin> how do i load a firmwire in Linux?
<Ragamufin> bittin, which one?
<bittin> got it to work
<Ragamufin> ok
<bittin> i find the firmwire and moved it to /lib/firmware/
<bittin> trying to get a dvb-t tv dongle thing to work
<Ragamufin> i have no idea of how to do that
<bittin> ah ok
<mr_cha0s> Hey guys, anyone know how to set the menu on Jaunty?
<mr_cha0s> of course, i tried editing it through the settings, doesn't work
<TheSheep> the menu is built out of the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<TheSheep> to modify any entry, just copy the file into your home to ~/.local/share/applications and edit it
<TheSheep> it's a tekst file
<TheSheep> text
<Ragamufin> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.26-2-686 Distro: Unknown CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T1350  @ 1.86GHz 800.000 MHz Bogomips: 3729.77 Mem: 233/495M [||||||||||] Diskspace: 54.98G Free: 48.87G Uptime: 5 hrs 35 mins 45 secs Load: 1.75 1.01 0.43  Procs: 85 Graphic: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) Screen: 1280x800
<Ragamufin>  (32 bpp) Netinfo: wlan0: In: 379.56M Out: 20.80M
<Ragamufin> sorry, wrong channel
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.30-02063002-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 74.2% free] disk[Total: 415.0GB, 44.7% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<mr_cha0s> TheSheep: you there?
<mr_cha0s> i'm wondering how you know what to put in .desktop files, since for instance, files in "Accessories" say 'Categories=Application;Utility'
<mr_cha0s> the main reason i want to edit my menus is to organize all the sound stuff from ubuntu studio, breaking it down into folders beneath just 'multimedia'
<mr_cha0s> it's disturbing to have like 40 things in one menu
<mr_cha0s> anyone know how to create new folders in the menu?
<mr_cha0s> or just point towards docs that work? ;
<mr_cha0s> ;)
<Creator> I have a problem with an external hardrive.. when i power up my system the drive dosen't seem to power up alongside it - Is't gray in "Places". Just clicking on the drive on the drive solve this.. BUT since im using Xubuntu as a bace im my mediacenter and XBMC on top it's disturbing to have to quit XBMC every time i trart the computer to include my external hardrive.. AND my DiNovo external keyboard dosen't power u either, i have to remove the usb-don
<Creator> any ideas?
#xubuntu 2010-08-16
<KE1HA> cody-somerville, are you around, have a question about the ISO you tested 20100815.1
<xubuntu000> hello
<xubuntu000> dopes ubuntu tweak work with xubuntu?
<xubuntu000> does*
<xubuntu000> nevermind I'm so silly no it doesn't :)
<xubuntu000> does anyone really chat in here :s
<knome> xubuntu000, yes, you've been in just 5 minutes.
<xubuntu000> just used to other chan's that have text flying
<knome> xubuntu000, many ubuntu-related "tweaks" work in xubuntu, considering they are not gnome-related
<xubuntu000> my main question really should have been how do i clean old kernels so my grub doesn't detect them
<knome> just uninstall them from synaptic
<knome> (or any other package manager)
<KE1HA> uname -r  then clean all but that one, then it's recommended you keep a safe default as well.
<xubuntu000> I am install xubuntu now first time ever. I am just switching from ubuntu after a few years
<xubuntu000> ok thank you :)
<KE1HA> if your not building modules / packahes, you cna probably get rid of kernel-headers as well.
<KE1HA> There's a hot too for it, hold on BRB
<xubuntu000> i was only asking about ubuntu tweak becuase the ubuntu soft centre
<KE1HA> Hree's on, but be carful not to remove your existing kernel: http://www.foogazi.com/2008/07/02/quickzi-how-to-remove-older-kernels-from-ubuntu/
<xubuntu000> tht helps a lot thankyou
<KE1HA> And another one using Package Manager: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<xubuntu000> thankyou :)
<KE1HA> welcome
<KE1HA> Re: Ubuntu-Tweak as knome said, if its not Gnome specific, Tweak works.
<xubuntu000> thats good to know :
<xubuntu000> :)
<xubuntu000> be back soon my install finished a little while ago time to reboot finally :D
<KE1HA> Becareful removing Kernel Images, you can bust things in a hurry if you delete the wrong File.
<Poser> I am back :)
<Poser> was ubuntu000
<KE1HA> Poser, I did a test install earlier today, using the Startup Disk Creator + 2GB USB Key, man, the install was much faster than CD or HS ISO's
<KE1HA> Downloading the needed files was about the same, but the rest, "seemed" to go allot faster, I didn't actually time it though.
<Poser> yes usb is faster :) I use multiboot iso have my win7/ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu and modified ideneb on it
<Poser> my cd-rom is so slow loading linux takes longer then windows7 from dvd
<Poser> I like XFCE looks kind of like gnome
<Poser> I just don't like the Quit button's icon
<KE1HA> Yep same here. DVD/CD rom slow as a dog.  I installed a command line only, then added XDM first, then later GDM + xfce4 an lxde works really fast on the old lappy.
<well_laid_lawn> this is linux - everything is changeable...
<KE1HA> If I were to go wiht a signdle Desktop, like xfce or lxde, i'd use xdm, easy, fast + no frills.
<KE1HA> Yeah, its amazing what you can do once you put your mind to it.
<KE1HA> never-ending options, no many at times :-)
<Poser> i never used lxde or xdm
<KE1HA> I hadn't either, that's why I tried it. Gonna have a go at a pure FluxBox install as well, see how that pans out.
<Poser> i remeber a long time ago using redhat linux I had to config everything but forgot a lot since i stopped using it for a few years
<Poser> jolicloud is lightweight but it's to cluttered or me
<KE1HA> suo apt-get is a Gud-Thing :-)
<KE1HA> I think, of the light weight desktops, xfce is pretty hard to beat, especially if you install all the packages.
<Poser> if I wanted simple I'd be on my google os partition :p
<KE1HA> Andriod :-)
<Poser> lol that too ;)
<Poser> only have that via vmware
<KE1HA> well, back to work, Im working on Test-Cases for Xubuntu, man, there's allot for them needed/
<Poser> good chatting with you
<KE1HA> You too. will be around just reading the mail.
<Poser> ok
<Poser> trying to config xubuntu so I'll be busy for a while
<Poser> much better after having chrome installed :)
<Sysi> chromium has bad adblock
<Poser> chrome vs chromium i use chromium mostly but don't notice a differance between the two
<Sysi> chroumium is open source
<Sysi> available on repositories iirc
<Poser> I do know that :) just for normal use doesn't seem to be differance
<Sysi> so use the open one :)
<Poser> i use chromium usually anyways :)
<KE1HA> Yeah, FireHog is terrible these days. it used to be sweet, but they've boated it to no end now.
<Sysi> i still like firefox
<KE1HA> I like chroumium too, pretty fast.
<Sysi> not without adblock
<KE1HA> I like the Features of FF, but man, you have to tweak it do death to get the speed back
<KE1HA> Epiphany is pretty quick fer just a simple browser.
<Poser> i like google chromium :)
<Poser> can't go back to ffox anymore :p
<KE1HA> Iyeah, chroumium looks really nice.
<Poser> rebooting be back shortly
<KE1HA> Do chromium have a PGP decrypt function like FirePGP ?
<Poser> hmm..
<Poser> oh there it is :)
<KE1HA> So it does have one ?
<Poser> did I miss something?
<Poser> tempted to instal haiku again :p
<KE1HA> Maybe so, do you know if Chromium has a PGP decrypt funciton like FirePGP ? I want to try Chromium on Xubuntu so test how well it performs against FF
<Poser> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/search?itemlang=&hl=en&q=decrypt
<Poser> not sure if that helps
<KE1HA> Maybe that Ecrypter/Decrypter, will have a look at that tnx.
<Poser> Well off to bed here I should be on tomorrow again :)
<Poser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8248279
<Poser> ubuntu pgp for chromium install
<Poser> think thats more what you are looking for
<slow-motion> hi
<KE1HA> Poser, tnx, that's a good link. I'm doing ISO-testing today, but will dive into that one tomorrow fer sure.
<Manaos> hey
<Manaos> whats the default ubuntu video driver?
<Manaos> (i have nvidia card if this means anything)
<Sysi> nouveau for nvidia
<Manaos> isnt it vesa?
<Manaos> which is generic
<Sysi> there are all in kernel
<Manaos> and what is chosen in my case
<Sysi> vesa is an option, nouveau should be default
<Manaos> when i use the livecd and right after the instalation
<Sysi> nouveau is best open
<Belserusk> Hi. What is a 'notebook upgrade bay'?
<Sysi> http://newmodeus.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=216
<Belserusk> Sysi: Thank you. :-)
<Sysi> np
<HeroOfTime> hello
<HeroOfTime> there are some apps that are not integrated with xfce and look like shit, is there any way to fix that?
<slow-motion> hi
<Raggs> hi all, is there an easy way to apt-get  a highmem kernel?
<Sysi> sudo apt-get update && apt-get safe-upgrade ? :P
<Raggs> Sysi: are you asking me?
<Sysi> yes, how new do you want?
<Raggs> i dont care if it is newer, would like it to use all the ram i have though
<Sysi> oh i misunderstood, sorry
<Raggs> np
<Sysi> aptitude install linux-image-generic-pae
<Raggs> nice, ty
<Raggs> having 4G of ram it is nice to be able to use most of it
<Sysi> it does use most of it
<Sysi> if you'd have 6gb or more i'd really recommend 64bit (or pae)
<Raggs> pae should work ok
<Raggs> after it is installed that is, in live usb atm
<slow-motion> n8
<johnny_> Hi all!
<johnny_> How do I get access to my /Archie1 and /Archie2 partitions that I created when I installed Xubuntu 10.04?!  Currently I can only read it and not able to create folders nor files towards it!!!
<johnny_> ...
<johnny_> Looks like I'm not getting an answer to my question here tonight....  I'll try again later!  Maybe!!?
#xubuntu 2010-08-17
<Poser> Hey
<Poser> can you file transfer on xchat like miirc
<Poser> ?
<Poser> mIRC*
<knome> Poser, yes you can, try asking at #xchat how
<Poser> hmm
<Poser> anyone try xubuntu 10.10?
<knome> yes, but you shouldn't update on it with machines that have to be usable
<Poser> i have other os to use os/x google os and win7
<knome> i still can't suggest upgrading. if something breaks irreverably, you're on your own.
<knome> and you can't downgrade (x)ubuntu
<Poser> i'm fine with that :p
<Poser> i do have ubuntu as well
<knome> right. #ubuntu+1 for that discussion anyway, no user support is given yet for maverick
<Poser> oh was just wondering if anyone used it and how does it compair to what xubuntu is now
<Poser> just curious not going to upgrade just yet :)
<knome> you'd have better discussions about that at #ubuntu+1, really
<Poser> ok thx
<visitor1> hi people, i have two old hdd installed on my xubuntu 10.4 machine, i need to mount them manualy, i would like to automount them at boot, what do i need to add into fstab? they are ntfs
<Poser> hello people
<Kangarooo> hello Bug 616725 can i somehow in 10.10 delete session?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616725 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "Cant delete sessions" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616725
<well_laid_lawn> Kangarooo: there's #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<well_laid_lawn> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<slow-motion> hi
<ryan_languagelab> hi. it seems like there is a gnome desktop running behind by xubuntu desktop. I can see three volumes. when i log in, the xubuntu desktop briefly flickers off and on and the icons are behind it
<Sysi> do you have nautilus installed?
<Sysi> volume applets etc can be taken off from settings → seissons&startup
<ryan_languagelab> yes I do have nautilus installed
<ryan_languagelab> it looks like i need that to happen when using dropbox.com's service
<slow-motion> bye
<KE1HA> charlie-tca, You around this morning ?
<charlie-tca> yup
<KE1HA> Hey, dude I sent an e-mail to the wrong person, sent it to Cody v.s. you and Docs.
<KE1HA> Im just over the Mountain from you, helena, MT
<KE1HA> Can I PM you real quick ?
<charlie-tca> sure
<Ichat> does anyone know of a guide, to get near-instant boot times with xubuntu
<likemindead> My old laptop is booting Xubuntu 10.04 in under ten seconds. :D
<bazhang> near instant? how many seconds does that mean
<Ichat> 10sec at most  on a   Celeron 2ghz.  1gb ram.     preferably more like  3 if possible  ;)
<bazhang> 3 is likely not going to happen
<likemindead> Just install Windows to fully appreciate how fast Xubuntu boots. ;-)
<Ichat> lol - i mean,  i heared about tems like pre-loading stuf  and read-ahead but i cant seem to find any up-to-date  guide on how they work...
<Ichat> and IF they would help my case.
<sampleee2> huhu
<sampleee2> kann mir wer mit rthythmbox weiterhelfen
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sampleee2> sorry
<sampleee2> my bad
<sampleee2> got probs with making rhythmbox default for cdda
<sampleee2> somehow its exaile opening per default
<sampleee2> no ideas?
<likemindead> Maybe remove Exaile if you're not using it, sampleee2?
<sampleee2> thanks dude
<sampleee2> fgot part of my prob solved
<sampleee2> it was easy via gui
<sampleee2> system->removable devices-> cdda
<sampleee2> something like that
<sampleee2> but now rhythmbox refuses to play the disc after having opened
<likemindead> Hmm... I haven't used Rhythmbox in a long time. I actually love Exaile. Sorry...
<sampleee2> too bad
<sampleee2> tnx anyways
<PMantis> Does anyone know of a default key sequence that will "shade" a window? There are several users that  come to us through the day wondering where their browser went. LOL
<PMantis> I've scanned all users' ".config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml" files and double_click_action is set to maximize.
<charlie-tca> I did not think any keyboard shortcuts were assigned to "shade"
<densys> hello
<charlie-tca> PMantis: Alt+F9 will minimize the windows, though
<charlie-tca> and that makes them appear to have disappeared
<charlie-tca> !hi | densys
<ubottu> densys: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PMantis> charlie-tca, Hmmm
<PMantis> charlie-tca, Actually googling that bring up this page: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfwm4
<PMantis> charlie-tca, It says that At-F9 shades, too. That's interesting. Thanks
<charlie-tca> That was the old shortcut, in 4.2. We are now using 4.6
<PMantis> Oh?
<PMantis> Do the others still apply?
<charlie-tca> Xfce 4.2 used Alt+F9 to shade. You can see the current list in Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> window Manager,
<charlie-tca> Keyboard
<charlie-tca> the shortcut was changed in Xfce 4.6
<PMantis> I'll check it out.
<charlie-tca> I believe 4.2 and 4.4 used it for shade, but 4.6 moved it to minimize
<PMantis> Ok, and I just confirmed that we're we're using 4.6
<PMantis> Yeah, shade is not configured in "Keyboard" settings.
<PMantis> Scroll wheel still shades, of course the title bar button and the menu for "roll up" still shade. Is there any way to completely disable the shade feature?
<PMantis> Hmm, I can adjust the button layout...
<PMantis> I can't find a way to configure the mouse scroll action over the title bar. I could see this confusing users.
<zerothis> Both x/ubuntu 10.04 freezes after splash. Low-graph mode freezes on its warning dialog. Early versions work fine
<KE1HA> Try the ALT CD and use noacpi
<zerothis> You mean in recovery mode?.
<Cr0p> need help please
<zerothis> Sorry, I should mention my exiting intall of karmic worked. Upgrade to lucid doesn't boot
<Cr0p> same here
<Cr0p> Kernel seems to detect my realtek ac97 sound card but driver is not loaded.. on karmi xubuntu 9.10
<Cr0p> i did lspci -v and noticed that sound card is detected but no drivers were installed or even activated.. so right now i am downloading the drivers.. hardest stuff in linux i guess
#xubuntu 2010-08-18
<cer___> leave
<slow-motion> hi
<StaRetji> Hey there buddies ;)
<StaRetji> Can someone help me out a bit. I need to remove decoration (title bar) of a running app. Is there a way to do it in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> StaRetji: just a single window?
<StaRetji> yes
<StaRetji> or all, no problem
<StaRetji> I'm running xbmc media center
<TheSheep> StaRetji: is that your application?
<TheSheep> StaRetji: ah
<StaRetji> and it takes over everything when running in fulscreen mode
<StaRetji> so I want to run it in window mode
<TheSheep> devilspie might be able to do something, but I never actually used it
<StaRetji> but it kinda look bad with the titlebar
<TheSheep> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<StaRetji> oh, yeah, heard of it
<StaRetji> will try it out
<StaRetji> in fluxbox it's pretty simple, but gnome not
<StaRetji> thx TheSheep for the tip
<slow-motion> bye
<j-moose> Hi, I just installed compiz on xubuntu 10.04, I know old news to most, but still cool
<Sysi> it works with xfwm4?
<j-moose> I don't know. I have a toshiba A305 special edition, with a 96G vertex series SSD, and a ATI Radeon graphics card, so far no problems
<Sysi> you just installed it?
<j-moose> yes
<Sysi> do you use emerald?
<j-moose> yes
<Sysi> so not xfwm4
<j-moose> what is that, duh..lol
<Sysi> xfce's original windowmanager
<charlie-tca> It must work with it, if he is using compiz?
<j-moose> no I downloaded compiz config manager from software center
<Sysi> charlie-tca: i haven't managed to get xfwm windowborders with compiz, only emerald
<j-moose> I opened a terminal and copied coded and pasted it in a terminal
<j-moose> then hit enter, I cheated
<j-moose> the code came from "info barrel" did a search, "compiz xubuntu" and found it
<Sysi> when i tried it worked flawlessly, with emerald
<j-moose> cool
<Sysi> i want xfwm :/
<Sysi> luckily i don't need compiz
<j-moose> I need a Nvadia graphics card
<Sysi> i have (bad) one
<j-moose> I've got a habit of playing with woobly windows on this Chat screen now. hehe
<TheSheep> this is your brain, this is your brain on compiz
<j-moose> I've been uncertain about the terminal, but since the copy and paste method seems to work, and theres guys who knows what their doing, I'm alright
<j-moose> I'm really not that lazy
<hudo> how can I place thunar in the panel ?
<Sysi> you can add places-plugin or launcher
<j-moose> Thanks, everyone
<hudo> how can I edit grub in xubuntu 10.04 ?
<KE1HA> hudo, what do you need to edit
<KE1HA> The config istself ?
<hudo> KE1HA, in ubuntu I could edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with an editor and afterwards update-grub
<hudo> KE1HA, what is the apropiate way in xubuntu ?
<KE1HA> xub uses grub2. it's found under /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hudo> KE1HA, may I edit grub.cfg ?
<KE1HA> yes, here's a How-Too explaing how things work, what you should edit and how to do it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<KE1HA> hudo, here's a nice little Grub2 Tutorial: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sysi> ...i have older grub? :o
<KE1HA> Sysi, :-) .. That's a nice one too, TX didn't have that one BM'ed. do now though.
<slow-motion> hi
<robertzaccour> does xubuntu have advantages on a 64 bit system? just curious
<Sysi> what do you mean?
<Sysi> 32bit ubuntu vs 32b xubu is like 64b ubu vs. 64b xub
<robertzaccour> Sysi: i meant xfce over gnome
<robertzaccour> Sysi: i should have been specific sorry
<Sysi> smalles memory footprint still, maybe some features
<robertzaccour> i know compositor beats compiz in transparency stuff
<robertzaccour> i think i just answered my own question kinda haha
<Sysi> i like workspace switches too, and window borders
<Sysi> you can have both installed, try and see what do you prefer
<slow-motion> n8
 * dreamtraveler geia
#xubuntu 2010-08-19
<ToStItOs> I almost have my modem recognized question for all: 1. How do I edit the isp info. 2. What if I don't have a user id and password???
<ToStItOs> I am using by the way wvdial
<ToStItOs> my modem is a usb 3G modem data card
<ToStItOs> I have a usb 3g modem from my Cellular company. I am trying to use wvdial to get my modem to work. But I do not have a user id and password. Will that be a problem???
<ToStItOs> Also how do change the isp info in wvdial????
<charlie-tca> ToStItOs: have you looked at /etc/wvdial.conf ?? Is there such a file?
<ToStItOs> I got charlie thanks now I just gotta plug my modem and do a wvdial
<ToStItOs> it*
<edakiri> Is the webmaster present?
<edakiri> in ~/.Xdefaults , this looks evil.  Xft.dpi: 96 . I haven't found documentation for that XResource, but is that to pretend the monitor has a DPI of 96?
<Sysi> i think it's about font
<edakiri> that the font be rendered as if the monitor has a DPI of 96?
<Sysi> idk, change and try?
<edakiri> changing had no visible immediate effect. (presuming i used xrdb correctly). perhaps it only takes effect when restarting X
<edakiri> testing, xresource xft.dpi .  It does set affect dpi for font rendering in some programs.  My GTK programs seem to be getting DPI from some place else.  XTerm also seems unaffected.
<edakiri> Can FreeType not get the DPI from the X Windows server?  or what is the reason for setting this resource?
<well_laid_lawn> I thought .Xresources was superseeded by .Xdefaults... ?
<edakiri> well_laid_lawn: the contents of .Xdefaults are still X resources.
<well_laid_lawn> but if some apps have moved to the newer naming convention...
<edakiri> I'm not talking about file names here except for the file in the xubuntu-defaults package
<well_laid_lawn> ok you figure it out
<edakiri> If this setting is to work around a bug, it would be great to track it to the bug somehow, like putting a comment above the setting with a bug #.
<edakiri> Otherwise, if there is no bug and FreeType can get its information from the X Windows server, this is not something that should be set by default.
<well_laid_lawn> or you missed something in your approach to it
 * dreamtraveler brb
<Aninha_17> hello
<Aninha_17> i have changed the res on my xubuntu laptop and now i cant see anything. how can i change the res back?
<Aninha_17> hello? :)
<Aninha_17> anyone here?
<brot> is there a command where i can see which packages i installed last?
<edakiri> brot: if you installed with 'aptitude', it is logged by default
<slow-motion> hi
<ndeah> mistekak
<AleX__> Hi!
<AleX_> Ciao! Con un HDD da 20 GB devo far co-esistere Win98 e (X)Ubuntu... Che partizioni mi consigliate di fare (oltre a quella di Win98)?
<Sysi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AleX_> I'm sorry... I have an HDD (where is installed Win98) and I want to install both Windows and Xubuntu... How should I create partitions on it?
<AleX_> The HDD is 20GB
<Sysi_> at least 5GB to xubuntu, and 512mb-1gb swap
<AleX_> Win98 8 GB, should be ok?
<Sysi_> methinks
<AleX_> ?
<Sysi_> i guess so
<AleX_> Hmm... 10 GB to Win98 - 6 to Xubuntu?
<AleX_> Should I create the /home partition?
<bazhang> AleX_, no idea about windows. with only 6GB for xubuntu you are really pushing it though
<Sysi_> i wouldn't, for that small space
<AleX_> Now, I'm using 2GB on Win98...
<AleX_> PC is only for Internet
<bazhang> not really important
<Sysi_> bazhang: what do you need to do to get over 5GB root full? maybe if you have data also there..
<AleX_> I don't have some files to save on this PC
<KE1HA> The standard install is only about 2.5GB
<bazhang> AleX_, any reason not to have all xubuntu? with a drive that small 6GB is really pushing it
<Sysi_> but yeah, 6GB isn't much
<KE1HA> What you putting in there to get 6GB ?
<bazhang> root and home all on 6GB?
<AleX_> My brother plays some games that are installed on Win98
<AleX_> Yes, no?
<AleX_> :P
<bazhang> that would take about a week to fill up
<Sysi_> bazhang: i have on 8gb netbook xubuntu and lots of music
<KE1HA> LOL.. yeah, That's allot of space for Linux.
<KE1HA> Music can eat space quick though.
<AleX_> So... 8GB Xubuntu / 6 GB Win98?
<bazhang> it's tiny
<Sysi_> you said it's 20gb?
<AleX_> I don't have to save any type of document
<bazhang> 18 xubuntu 2windows
<Sysi_> win98 really don't need much space
<Sysi_> but neither xubuntu :P
<AleX_> Yes, but the true space is about 16GB
<bazhang> 14/2
<Sysi_> how much RAM, btw?
<KE1HA> win 98 Specs: 195 MB of free hard disk space (the required space may vary from 120 MB to 295 MB, depending on your computer's configuration and the options you choose to install)
<AleX_> 320 MB
<AleX_> :P 5 GB are ok! :)
<KE1HA> 2GB is WAY more than enough.
<AleX_> Thanks KE1HA...
<bazhang> 16/0
<KE1HA> been a Long time since I looked up Win98 Specs :-)
<AleX_> But, probably I will install a total of 512 MB
<bazhang> run the games in a vm
<Sysi_> i'd say 4gb is tarting to be tiny for xubuntu, but more is better
<Sysi_> even all win98 stuff don't work on wine :/
<KE1HA> +1 on VM, probably the best option.
<Sysi_> but you should try those games, they propably will
<AleX_> I will do this: 5 GB Win 98 - 1 GB Swap - 10 GB Xubuntu. Is this ok?
<Sysi_> or VM
<KE1HA> The /boot will be bigger than the Win98 install LOL
<AleX_> I want Win98 native :)
<bazhang> AleX_, sure
<AleX_> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> no point in a separate home imo
<KE1HA> bazhang, did you get the must register buiz from the freenode server ?
<AleX_> I create only two partition: / (ext4) 10 GB - linux-swap 1 GB
<KE1HA> You need a /boot as well
<bazhang> KE1HA, for #ubuntu?
<KE1HA> Yes
<AleX_> I have to create it?
<KE1HA> it thru me to the ubuntu-register channel
<Sysi_> no you don't
<bazhang> no as I'm registered; that's only temporary KE1HA as the channel was under severe bot attack
<AleX_> Ok :)
<KE1HA> Ahh, ok, well I registerd anyway, and got my PW in the login-manager now.
<bazhang> we'll set it back soon enough
<bazhang> ie back to -r
<Sysi_> AleX_: basically everything can be in one partition, but separate swap is nice
<AleX_> Swap partition is set "logical"?
<KE1HA> AleX_, just a good general Practice, 3 is the norm /boot /root and /swap  .. wiht your /home bing in the /root partition.
<Sysi_> iirc that's failure of automatic
<AleX_> I have to set it to "logical" not "primary", true?
<KE1HA> You can set 4x Primary partitions
<Sysi_> (with msdos partition table)
<AleX_> Yes... Swap partition would be Primary?
<KE1HA> Yes
<Sysi_> doesn't matter, but no need for logical partitions, keeping it simple
<AleX_> Or I can create an Extended partition with Swap partition as a logical one?
<KE1HA> for /swap = Primary too
<AleX_> Ok! :)
<AleX_> Thanks!
<KE1HA> keep them all simple, primary partitions
<AleX_> Do you have the D-Link DWL-G132?
<KE1HA> no, I have a Cisso Router
<KE1HA> Cisco
<AleX_> Yes, I know... But the DWL-G132 is a USB Wi-Fi adapter
<AleX_> I works only with ndiswrapper :(
<KE1HA> I have no idea abt that
<AleX_> *It
<KE1HA> here's my router: https://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps10977/prod_view_selector.html
<AleX_> It's good! It works great?
<KE1HA> Well It stops all this DOS ping crap dead in it's tracks, so yeah, works for me.
<AleX_> It's so big!
<KE1HA> I bought it surplus
<AleX_> Has it got Print Server function?
<AleX_> So, you can share a printer through it?
<KE1HA> I use a WAP for that.
<Sysi_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491279
<KE1HA> You better off wiht a Home Wireless / LAN router
<TopHatSir> xubuntu is pronounced zoo-bun-too, right?
<Sysi_> CUPS supports sharing any printer connected to some linux machine
<AleX_> I bought a TP-Link print server
<KE1HA> OOo-bun-too
<AleX_> I think it works with all OS
<TopHatSir> then where's the x?
<AleX_> Win, Linux and Mac OS X
<Sysi_> i say ksubuntu
<KE1HA> Yeah, those little Plug in printer srevers are nice.
<AleX_> eheh... How much it costs?
<KE1HA> We just hung our printer on the Acess point, works fine.
<AleX_> Thanks Sysi_ for the link! :)
<KE1HA> how much what cost ?
<KE1HA> hey bazhang why does it say on the top of my xchat window #xubuntu-unregged whn I jsut did the registration ?
<AleX_> Your router?
<KE1HA> not too much abt 400 or so.
<KE1HA> where did bazhang go, he still here?
<AleX_> Hmm... It's ok if it works great :)
<AleX_> I think of NO :)
<KE1HA> Well I originally got it fer another purpose, it's overkill for what Im using it for atm.
<KE1HA> Anyways, we're way OT here.
<AleX_> ATM?
<KE1HA> At The Moment
<AleX_> Thanks! :)
<AleX_> So... I go! Good bye! Thanks for all!
<knome> insane_umlaut, please stop nickflooding
<insane_umlaut> sorry
<insane_umlaut> just trying to get a nickname I can use for the rest of setup
<knome> okay, no problem there then
<bazhang> KE1HA, you got the registration email and then identified after confirming?
<KE1HA> Yes, but it has that thing on the top of xchat
<KE1HA> But my Identified, what do you mean? I put the line in the /msg {info form email}
<bazhang> KE1HA, could we do this in #freenode ?
<KE1HA> Sure. just got to #freenode   ?
<jessebye> just installing xubuntu
<jessebye> I'm wondering how much faster it is compared to Ubuntu
#xubuntu 2010-08-20
<jessebye> time to reboot... gbye
<jesse_> OK, I'm back. How much faster is Xubuntu compared to Ubuntu??
<jessebye> anyone there?
<pietime> does thunar work with samba
<LeoIII> Hello
<LeoIII> May anybody help me?
<LeoIII> Hello...
<LeoIII> -_-
<LeoIII> Thanks
<LeoIII> I'll be here
<LeoIII> if someone wants to talk
<LeoIII> Are you reading this?
<LeoIII> I speak spanish
<LeoIII> 63 users and none wants to help me.
<LeoIII> -_-
<LeoIII> Hello
<LeoIII> I need help with Xubuntu.
<LeoIII> hey
<LeoIII> hey
<kiilop> hello :-) i just installed xubuntu on my netbook (toshiba nb200) and I'm having a few problems with the sound... it was working only using headphones, but not from the speakers. then I tried the common fix, disabling pulseaudio and adding OSS. now the sound works great, but even if I plug a headphone on it, the sound doesnt stop coming from the speakers, which annoys me and the people around me... i tried to "mute" the speaker from t
<charlie-tca> !headphones
<charlie-tca> !audio | kiilop
<ubottu> kiilop: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<charlie-tca> kiilop: there is also a channel specific to audio issues, which may be more than we can be here.
<pietime> i dont understand how you can say xubuntu is less resource hungry when it idles at only 20 mb less ram than ubuntu
<charlie-tca> It is  #ubuntu-audio-hhelp
<charlie-tca> pietime: is 20mb less than what ubuntu uses?
<pietime> yes
<charlie-tca> that would make it "less"
<kiilop> charlie-tca: thank you, I'll give a look on these links and then join the channel you mentioned. thanks again. :-)
<charlie-tca> Does it use less hard drive?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> kiilop: You are welcome
<pietime> thats not a significant difference
<charlie-tca> 20mb less ram also depends on what you have installed yourself.
<charlie-tca> We count what the default installation is.
<pietime> i think xubuntu's days are numbered now with this new freak out on the market called lubuntu
<pietime> sorry am i being a butt head
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu has its own place. It is not a replacement for Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Have you tried it?
<pietime> sure have
<charlie-tca> It does use 30% less resources than Xubuntu. It also leaves a lot to be desired, at least by my standards of use.
<pietime> My system idles at about 110 mb
<charlie-tca> Here is a pretty accurate test of the available desktops - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<kiilop> charlie-tca: This may be really dumb, but I don't even know how to check my Sound Preferences on Xubuntu. the "options" the bot told me to follow don't exist in 10.04... or I'm really blind.
<charlie-tca> double-click the speaker
<charlie-tca> then click the controls tab and see if there is a headphones in there. If there is, you need to select it, then mute the master volume
 * charlie-tca thinks, anyway
<charlie-tca> could be wrong, though
<charlie-tca> I don't know the audio side of things very well
<kiilop> hmm, lemme see...
<Ciruelo> hi, how can start 2 sessions on xubuntu? (to be switch by CTRL ALT F7 - F8) like Ubuntu?
<kiilop> actually it shows me 2 sound cards available. both have the same name, but one has (v4 Audio Mixer) next to it. this one has at least 15 options on Select Control, none of them is called headphone and actually, only one (PCM1) really changes the volume (from both speaker and headphone).
<kiilop> and the first card, which I haven't mentioned, just has one control  called volume, which also changes the volume for them both
<charlie-tca> Ciruelo: should be the same way you do it in Ubuntu
<Ciruelo> how?...
<charlie-tca> kiilop: I am out of ideas, I'm sorry to say.
<kiilop> charlie-tca: that's good :-) gonna try the channel you mentioned before! thank you!
<charlie-tca> You said you want to do it "like Ubuntu". You should be able to
<Ciruelo> Xubuntu isnt Ubuntu... i dont know how to do that in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> How do you do it in Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Both use gdm to login to the sessions.
<Ciruelo> y just click my other user name and a put my password... and im in gnome session.... but xubuntu dont show user names to click and start new session
<charlie-tca> oh, ok. Maybe you need to add the User Switching applet to the panel, then. I think that is similar.
<charlie-tca> right click the panel, left click add to ... ,
<charlie-tca> I hope that helps you with it.
<Ciruelo> ?   mmmh, with that i cant change my user sesion but still in Ctrl Alt F7  isnt new one... is the same session
<nimbiotics> guys, in ubuntu I can switch  between users using ctrl-alt-F7/F8, how cna I do this in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I don't think I know then
<charlie-tca> maybe google it?
<kiilop> oh dear, 4 people online on ubuntu-audio-help hahaha :P
<charlie-tca> nimbiotics: don't know. Probably have to google for that one
<nimbiotics> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> kiilop: I thought I said that was a chance?
<charlie-tca> the question is "are they the right people" ?
<kiilop> maybe!
<Leroy> hello all, does anyone know what the use startup notification check box does in the proporties window of a launcer icon? i notice that firefox has it checked by default.
<TheSheep> it makes the application tell the window manager when it started, so that it can change the mouse cursor from the waiting one to normal
<Leroy> ok, thanks TheSheep i think i follow you. i'll play with that and check it out.
<Leroy> ahh, yes i see now
<Leroy> thanks TheSheep :)
<janek> Hello
<Leroy> hi
<janek> I've had some problems with xubuntu upgrade, one lib haven't upgraded well and now I can't open a terminal when in X
<janek> it gives me an input/output error
<janek> what can I do?
<Leroy> maybe try a different type of terminal?
<Leroy> xterm maybe
<janek> and what's the name of the default xfce terminal? I'll try to reinstall it
<Leroy>  /usr/bin/xfce-terminal i think
<janek> thanks
<Leroy> terminal 0.4.3
<Leroy> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/terminal
<Leroy> np
<janek> /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.9: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<janek> and libvte9 is installed properly
<janek> so, what can I do? o.O
<well_laid_lawn> !info libvte9
<ubottu> libvte9 (source: vte): Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.23.5-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 540 kB, installed size 992 kB
<janek> it used to work before the upgrade :/
<well_laid_lawn> maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure libvte9
<janek> ok, I'll try
<janek> nothing changed
<janek> reconfiguring xfce4-terminal has no effect, either
<well_laid_lawn> iirc xfce4-terminal is based on xterm - try to reconfigure that
<janek> ok
<well_laid_lawn> or   sudp ap-get reinstall xfce4-terminal   maybe
<well_laid_lawn> or   sudo apt-get reinstall xfce4-terminal   maybe
<well_laid_lawn> I should watch what I type...
<janek> does apt get have reinstall option?
<janek> mine doesn't want it
<well_laid_lawn> it might be -reinstall - I'm not on a ubuntu based box atm to check
<janek> --reinstall, you're right
<janek> and it works
<janek> thanks
<janek> I thought that upgrades are always safe
<janek> so thanks and bye
<UbuntuFlo> hi, can somebody confirm, if xubuntu 10.04 ist also long-term supported?
<UbuntuFlo> hi, can somebody confirm, if xubuntu 10.04 is also long-term supported?
<Darkmoon_UK> Noob question... I have an xfwm4 theme that I've put in ~/.themes/
<Darkmoon_UK> so that the associated image files etc, end up in ~/.themes/themeName/xfwm4/...
<TheSheep> that's correct
<Darkmoon_UK> But, the theme's not showing up in the Xubuntu, Appearance, Themes tab
<Darkmoon_UK> I have restarted, same.
<TheSheep> Darkmoon_UK: it's a window manager theme, it shows in window manager
<TheSheep> settings
<Darkmoon_UK> Ah. Thanks, so how does the Appearance tab relate to that - just colour settings for the current Window Manager theme?
<Darkmoon_UK> Whee! So many choices now. Thanks :-)
<Darkmoon_UK> Making Xubuntu look at sexy as it deserves.
<Darkmoon_UK> *as
<Darkmoon_UK> At least, without compositing... mustn't lose sight of the reason I installed it in the first place heh
<Darkmoon_UK> (Speed, minimalism)
<TheSheep> Darkmoon_UK: http://www.sheep.art.pl/misc/shot.png ;)
<TheSheep> (some ideas)
<Darkmoon_UK> NIce, is that with the ... Arg I forget the name... AWS ?
<Darkmoon_UK> the dock.
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> standard xfce panel
<Darkmoon_UK> Ok, I see.
<TheSheep> those are not icons, it's the desktop switcher
<Darkmoon_UK> To idea you back; www.alphacoder.com is, I've found, possibly the best source of lovely Desktop Wallpaper on the 'net.
<Darkmoon_UK> Sorry www.alphacoders.com
<Darkmoon_UK> Not that theres anything wrong with the clouds mind
<TheSheep> 'buy this domain'
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> noted, thanks
<TheSheep> this is actually one of my more fancy wallpapers, normally I just use some texture, like wood
<Darkmoon_UK> I'll usually go basic myself, but I just couldn't resist this delicious pair from alphacoders last night
<Darkmoon_UK> http://chrishatton.homeip.net/downloads/desk.jpg
<Darkmoon_UK> gah, 1 sec
<Darkmoon_UK> http://chrishatton.homeip.net/downloads/desk.jpeg
<Darkmoon_UK> I do'nt mind saying, its one of the most sexalicious backdrops my rigs been treated to in a while.
<Darkmoon_UK> heh
<TheSheep> http://sheep.art.pl/misc/now.png <-- this is my current
<Darkmoon_UK> very natural, anyway better get back to work, thanks for helping me with my theme/manager confusion
<TheSheep> thanks for the wallpapers
<slow-motion> hi
<UbuntuFlo> hi, can somebody confirm, if xubuntu 10.04 is also long-term supported?
<dopey> lo
<dopey> I have a working wifi connection using on a live cd but I can't get it to work on an installed version
<bazhang> what chipset
<dopey> is there a way to ccopy the working bit onto the installed partition?
<dopey> broadcom
<bazhang> !broadcom | dopey
<ubottu> dopey: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dopey> lpci gives BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<dopey> lspci
<bazhang> dopey, check the link above
<dopey> will do thanks
<UbuntuFlo> hi, can somebody confirm, if xubuntu 10.04 is also being long-term supported?
<Sysi_> it's LTS
<UbuntuFlo> thx, Sysi_
<UbuntuFlo> i couldn't find any pointrelease yet. that's why i asked…
<Sysi_> there should be
<Sysi_> haven't checked though
<KE1HA> UbuntuFlo, the point release was on the 8/17 for 10.04
<KE1HA> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/
<UbuntuFlo> Sysi_, KE1HA, i looked up here → nothing
<UbuntuFlo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/lucid/release/
<KE1HA> You wont see a point release for Xubunt
<KE1HA> Xubuntu
<Sysi_> it can be late
<UbuntuFlo> ah, ok. so it's lts but no points. didn't know that
<KE1HA> as in an ISO image release that is, but the Updates are in the Repo's
<KE1HA> No, they only respin the three Major Branches for ISO Images, Ubuntu, Kubuntu & Edubuntu
<Sysi_> lts is lts even before point releases
<KE1HA> on your Xubuntu machine do ls_release -rd and that should state 10.04.1 if you'
<KE1HA> did all the updates
<UbuntuFlo> yeah. i just wondered about the "missing" pointrelease. but thanks for the infos. thx a lot, guys.
<KE1HA> sri, that should be lsb_release -rd
<rdingram> One of the few annoyances I have with Xfce is that it doesn't respond well to a new monitor resolution. Every time I resize my desktop the upper panel doesn't seem to get the memo that the resolution has changed, so it is only as wide as my originally set res. Has anyone else experienced this?
<rdingram> Is there a public upload for screenshots anywhere so I could visually demonstrate this problem?
<Aicasn> on my xubuntu64 box I have trouble with flash (closed-source version) in firefox. every once in a while any page with a flash app on it will stop working and need to be reloaded.  are problems like this more common for 64-bit linux than 32-bit linux?
<Sysi_> closed stuff is more propably problematic with linux
<Sysi_> flas is bad case
<Aicasn> i should ask if it's more problematic with 64-bit firefox vs 32-bit...not linux
<Sysi_> it's not about firefox, it's about linux and 64 vs 32
<Aicasn> the 64-bit closed-source flash plugin is relatively new, is it not?
<Sysi_> do you use 32bit plugin with ndiswrapper or gnash?
<Aicasn> i'll take that back.  it's 32-bit flash with nspluginwrapper
<Sysi_> that's problematic
<Aicasn> so... wouldn't you think it would be more stable if I put a 32-bit fox on my 64-bit linux and used the adobe flash plugin w/o the wrapper?
<Sysi_> or get (older) 64bit flash
<Sysi_> would adobe say something if i uploaded my copy..
<Aicasn> i'm updating my xubuntu 9 to 10.04.1 now.  i'll see if it has the same problems as 9 in about half an hour
<Aicasn> there are so few things remaining to be fixed/implemented in the linux world before I'm ready to drop my windows installs for good. two of the bigs ones are flash and wine(x) with solid hw accel for games
<Sysi_> games using opengl work very well with wine (and nvidia)
<Aicasn> yes they do, but not all games work perfectly.  specifically, not all the games that I like to play work perfectly
<Aicasn> it's very close, though.  much closer than 5-10 years ago
<Sysi_> i'm lucky in many ways for not being gamer
<Aicasn> if you don't have any interest in games, then that's definitely one less reason to want windows around
<Aicasn> i don't play that much, but I need windows for when I do get in the mood
<Aicasn> as far as I'm concerned, the Wine project guys are kicking ass. i'm sure it can't be easy
<Sysi_> i'm just currently irritated with linux, alsa is lost in every second boot
<Sysi_> and netbooks wifi seems to not work very well on fedora
<Sysi_> too long since using and hating windows
<Sysi_> it was easier with xp..
<Aicasn> what do you mean "lost" ?  module not loaded, or fails to load?
<Sysi_> cannot open mixer: File or folder not found
<Sysi_> (translated badly)
<Aicasn> Sysi_: hmm... sounds like the /dev entries aren't being created
<Aicasn> could it be a timing problem?  have you tried running the alsa startup scripts by hand after the system has booted?
<Sysi_> not, how?
<Sysi_> LOL if my boot is too fast
<Sysi_> it is really fast, ssd
<Sysi_> i think that can't be possible
<Aicasn> not so much boot speed as device probe ordering
<Sysi_> do you know those alsa scripts?
<Aicasn> i'm supposing that the alsa load should be later in the order
<Sysi_> let's get bootchart
<Aicasn> try /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<Sysi_> doesn't exist
<Aicasn> if you don't have that script, do  /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Sysi_> works
<Aicasn>  :)
<Aicasn> did it list any other modules?
<Sysi_> lots of modules
<Sysi_> should i have that init-script?
<Aicasn> next time you reboot and alsa does not work, check  lsmod  for rogue sound drivers.  if you find one, add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf so that it won't get in the way anymore
<Aicasn> that would be the proper fix
<Sysi_> it worked on proper xubuntu install
<Sysi_> this piece-by-piece is broken
<Sysi_> no, alsamixer only works for root
<Sysi_> nm-applet says "Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager"
<Sysi_> maybe i should do reinstall
<earthling_> How do I open an .odt file in Abiword?
<Sysi_> ..just open?
<Sysi_> right click → open with.. or File → open in AW
<KE1HA> cody-somerville, you around today ?
<thetechchair> hey guys
<thetechchair> New to Xubuntu here - looking forward to leaving Windows behind me!!!
<pietime> hello
<pietime> Hi, I don't have Xubuntu installed I'm actually using Lubuntu, but I would just like to know if anyone knows how to get SAMBA to work with Thunar without having to install a bunch of dependencies.
<earthling_> Sysi, yes, but it says error importing file
<earthling_> I'm probably just going to install openoffice but I thought abiword should be able to handle it
<Sysi_> my abiword can do that
<Sysi_> up-to-date xubuntu?
<earthling_> I'm on my windows machine atm
<slow-motion> n8
<pietime> can anyone please tell me how to upgrade to thunar 1.1.0?
<well_laid_lawn> if it's not in the repos then there might be a deb at getdeb or dotdeb
<pietime> i dont have xubuntu
<pietime> i have lubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> try in terminal   apt-cache policy thunar
<Sysi_> try to find ppa
<pietime> the ppa says 404 not found
<pietime> oops that was for something else
<earthling_> is xubuntu lighter,faster than ubuntu?
<earthling_> one review says xubuntu uses more ram than ubuntu
<Sysi_> see phoronix tests
<Sysi_> they're accurate and reliable
<earthling_> ok
<Sysi_> for my experience, xubuntu is lighter
<earthling_> so I can install xfce without uninstalling gnome?
<Sysi_> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<earthling_> Sysi, have you tried lxde?
<Sysi_> some time ago
<KE1HA> lxde is light, but if you want anything that resembles a desktop environment, xfce-desktop is the way to go.
<Sysi_> it's not easy to configure
<KE1HA> That could be said abt all of the desktops
<earthling_> xfce is officially supported
<earthling_> that means its more stable and secure?
<pietime> Sysi_, what specifically is not easy to configure?
<pietime> earthling_, lubuntu will be officially supported as of 10.10
<pietime> thats october 2010
<KE1HA> Im saying xfce4 because I;m here in the xubuntu channel, Im saying that in regards to usability, support and overall functionality.
<KE1HA> Im not say it because .. .. .
<pietime> but here i am trying to get xubuntu features
<Sysi_> pietime: everything
<Sysi_> items in panel, workspace switches
<KE1HA> ppa are not officially supported distro's
<earthling_> ppa?
<KE1HA> there use at your own risk, and can, in some cases cause more harm then good,, Do i use some of them, sure, but I do it knowing there of limited support.
<KE1HA> Yeah, Launchpad PPA's
<Sysi_> lubuntu-desktop is in official repositories
<earthling_> ok
<KE1HA> Not supported by canocial. neither is xubuntu fer that matter.
<earthling_> I thought xubuntu was supported
<Sysi_> it kinda is but not very much really
<Sysi_> canonical focuses on gnome
<KE1HA> No, that's why you dont see point ISO's being respun. Ubuntu, Netbook, Kubuntu are officially supported.
<KE1HA> Im not sure where Edubuntu stands in all that, havn't dove into it yet.
<KE1HA> But it's more or less Ubuntu (Gnome GTK) wiht some special apps.
<Sysi_> xubuntu is as supported as kubuntu
<KE1HA> I guess its all how you mean by supported.
<Sysi_> it's official derivative
<KE1HA> You wont See Xubuntu on the official Ubuntu Site being advertised.
<Sysi_> if you used kde, you really wouldn't think canonical supports kubuntu
<KE1HA> :-)
<Sysi_> ubuntu is gnome-distro
<KE1HA> Im not bashing any of them, I use most of them, but you cab be sure Canonical Ltd supports KDE.
<earthling_> what more does gnome do besides being more visually appealing?
<earthling_> compared with xfce
<earthling_> I guess I'll try xfce out
<KE1HA> Do, I dont know, nut there are certainly a laundy list of diffrences fer sure. That' similar to asking, What does KDE do that Gnome doesn't.
<KE1HA> xfce is xfce, gnom is gnome. It's really all about prefrence I think.
<earthling_> I guess you could put all of them on one machine?
<earthling_> and just try them out
<KE1HA> This is not a bad looking DK if you ask me: http://xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=128831&file1=128831-1.jpg&file2=128831-2.jpg&file3=128831-3.jpg&name=Dark-linux
<earthling_> looks a bit like win 7
<KE1HA> Gosh, and this looks familiar: http://xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=128857&file1=128857-1.jpg&file2=128857-2.jpg&file3=&name=Arbeit+Radiance+Theme
<earthling_> xfce made to look like gnome,eh
<KE1HA> How about some Woody ! :-) http://xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=128767&file1=128767-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Wooden+Lex+theme
<earthling_> a theme for every imagination
<KE1HA> A little BSM to brighten your day: http://xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=121685&file1=121685-1.jpg&file2=121685-2.jpg&file3=&name=BSM+Simple
<earthling_> looks like Mac
<KE1HA> The nice think about Linux, is you can do whatever you want (for the most part). What I like, some may not. I get alsed all the time, what's the Best This, What's the Best That. It's really up to the individual.
<earthling_> I want to try out alot of stuff, but I don't want to bog things down and then have to do a reinstall
<earthling_> thats been my experience on windows
<KE1HA> Best place to Play, is in a VM. Start with a base install of whatever distro, and clone it, mod it, play around with it, see what you like.
<KE1HA> Nove thing about VM's, delete the hacked one, clone another and start somethign else.
<KE1HA> Nice thing...
<earthling_> interesting
<KE1HA> I have some 15 VM's all with diffrent Bootloaders, desktops, etc. So are for testing new apps, some are for testing Themes, so are just to ding around in.
<KE1HA> If I want to lean something, or build an app from source and dont want to muc up mu main system, I use a VM
<KE1HA> If it works, I test the install a few times, then do it on my main sysyem.
<KE1HA> Easy Pezy
<KE1HA> And never have to worry about OMG my video Driver's busted, My sound dont work, can't get this or can't get that etc etc etc
<KE1HA> On the 17th this month, I tested / installed 10.04.1 ISO's, 80%+ were in VM's the rest were test box native installs.
<KE1HA> and I did 64 of them in total.
<KE1HA> and my main Box is not busted :-) !!
<KE1HA> ../end speach :-)
<earthling_> nice
<KE1HA> :-)  --> http://xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=48092&file1=48092-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=The+Mice+Want+It!
<earthling_> which VM do you use?
<KE1HA> I like that one :-)
<KE1HA> VirtualBox
<earthling_> ic
<KE1HA> and I compile it from source, and follw the install directions form the VirtualBox site.
<KE1HA> Make sure to install Guest-Add-On's .. and have already installed build-essential and your current linux-headers
<KE1HA> makes using the Mouse and Screan changes smooth, and without issue.
<KE1HA> Screen*
#xubuntu 2010-08-21
<KE1HA> Yo can use VMware, if you dont mind paying for the Workstation version, the VMPlayer isn't too good IMHP
<earthling_> so you don't need to use wine for windows programs?
<earthling_> if you use virtualbox
<earthling_> I'll have to read up on it
<KE1HA> SRI, was away from the box, wine = Yes, if you want to run windows apps, you still need wine on a lInux system, however, you can install a windows System in VM, and no need fer Wine at that point.
<KE1HA> BR back in a few, need to reboot as Im messing with Kernel modules.
<LeoIII> Hello
<LeoIII_> Hi
<LeoIII_> is anybody there?
<LeoIII_> I need help
<LeoIII_> with xubuntu
<LeoIII_> anybidY'
<discovery> anyone here
<discovery> id like to intall flash plugin with firefox
<visitor1> can i use my second network port for a ovpn only under ubuntu?
<visitor1> for example could i configure xchat to use only the second network port?
<psycho_oreos> doubt it
<KE1HA> good morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, KE1HA
<KE1HA> I was looking on Launch-pad for the xubuntu-team, are you able to approve this member ship requests?
<charlie-tca> Not sure
<charlie-tca> not yety
<slow-motion> hi
<KE1HA> Ok.. I just mapping out all the Launchpad Teams's and Wiki's, making a little matrix to see what needs doing
<KE1HA> loo slow-motion
<KE1HA> hello slow-motion
<KE1HA> LOL. wow that was interesting, must have a hot key programed, as I hit the TAB+something, and the Help docs popped up :-)
<charlie-tca> Might be F1
<charlie-tca> or alt+F1
<charlie-tca> I am off to do plumbing again today. Trying to get a kitchen sink installed.
<KE1HA> F1 pulls up the web-help for xchat
<KE1HA> I just did that a few weeks back, sink, fixtures Disposal .. fun fun
<KE1HA> Keep the other half happy though :-)
<charlie-tca> More fun when the remodeler did not cut things right
<KE1HA> Ouch, tha's makes things interesing.
<charlie-tca> yeah, life is good
<KE1HA> Is it ok If I start updating the Doc's Wiki, there's several things in need of updating.
<KE1HA> Also been in contact with Jim to figure out the Lobs folder on the Systems Doc as well.
<KE1HA> Libs Folder*
<Chevy787> Hey
<Chevy787> I was wondering how xubuntu 10.04 would perform on this laptop: 64mb of ram and a 300mhz intel celeron
<TheSheep> it won't start
<TheSheep> even if it starts, it will be horribly slow
<TheSheep> 64MB ram is too little
<TheSheep> try to get more ram or try some of the really small distros
<Chevy787> heh
<Chevy787> well, I'm already up from the default 32mb
<Chevy787> I'll go check out puppy linux :S
<Chevy787> thanks
<LeoIII_> Hi
<LeoIII_> I need help with xubuntu
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
#xubuntu 2010-08-22
<Ludacris> !Xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Niglop> hi anybody here..?
<bazhang> yes
<Niglop> hey bazhang
<bazhang> hi
<Niglop> my computer was running xfce and i didnt even have xfce4 installed? :S
<Niglop> is there some other package that it runs off that im not aware of
<Niglop> bazhang» ?
<bazhang> Niglop, yes?
<Niglop> is there some other package that it runs off that im not aware of
<Niglop> my computer was running xfce and i didnt even have xfce4 installed? :S
<bazhang> I don't see a troubleshooting question in there
<bazhang> no idea what you have done with your system or installed on it.
<Niglop> bazhang» well recently one of my sessions dissapeared and I went into the default xfce session and it is alot different to what mints xfce session is, I realised i didn't even have xfce4 installed? Is there a way I can get mint xfce session back
<bazhang> Niglop, mint?
<Niglop> linux mint bazhang
<bazhang> Niglop, go seek linux mint support
<Niglop> everybody in the channel is idle -.-
<bazhang> Niglop, be patient then. mint is not supported by ubuntu
<Niglop> well anyway, what I was asking is: how is my system running xfce if i didn't have xfce4 installed?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Niglop> -.- i am asking a de based question, not distro
<bazhang> you're running mint. get support from mint.
<Niglop> basically you are telling me to go f myself because i am using a different distro
<Niglop> lol
<bazhang> Niglop, watch the language
<Niglop> linux distros shouldnt compete, we are a community
<Niglop> I didn't use profanity..
<well_laid_lawn> it would help if ppl read the topic when they entered a channel...
<readyman78> knetworkmanager
<bazhang> readyman78, question about that?
<serfus> hey guys
<serfus> i have ubuntu netbook edition installed and i want to convert to xubuntu
<serfus> if i'll install XFCE-desktop would it do the trick?
<serfus> or it's better to install xubuntu from scratch?
<vinnl> Hey serfus, you'll want to install xubuntu-desktop
<serfus> vinnl, and then what will i need to delete if i am using the netbook edition?
<vinnl> serfus, hmm, let me check if there's something on that
<vinnl> I think this might do it:
<vinnl> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<vinnl> It's meant for normal Ubuntu and Kubuntu, but it might get quite far for UNR
<serfus> okay great
<serfus> i'll try to look if there's any remaining after that
<serfus> thank's allot vinnl
<vinnl> Yeah that should do the trick, worst case you have a couple of packages installed you don't use :)
<vinnl> np :)
<adarof> I #
<adarof> Hi #
<adarof> Have a question for useage of gmrun....
<adarof> since I installed xubuntu-desktop (originally machine was a kubuntu), gmrun doesnt searches ~/bin anymore - but it was before
<adarof> any hints on this?
<adarof> ~/bin is in bashrc and bash_profile, but I dont know which config files are read by gmrun :-/
<adarof> another question: I switched to gdm as login manager but it doesnt remember lastsessiontype ....
<TheSheep> adarof: check ~/.dmrc
<TheSheep> adarof: it saves it there, if it cannot write there or something, it won't rememeber
<adarof> TheSheep, thanks - "default" is stored there and thelastmodtime seems to be okay
<adarof> Maybe gdm cant store "xterm"? (which should be remembered)
<adarof> since -rw-r--r-- should be fine, right?
<adarof> has xfce any button for "switch sesseion" thus I get back to gdm and could login with another user?
<TheSheep> adarof: you can logout
<adarof> Well....
<adarof> thats the 3rd problem, i have: Logout takes ages (3min or so) - if any application wasnt closed before... e.g. the korganizer reminder daemon or keepassx
<charlie-tca> adarof: any chance you are also seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/535105 in gmrun ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535105 in gmrun (Ubuntu) "gmrun config for TermExec variable doesn't support command line options" [Undecided,New]
<adarof> charlie-tca, no, dont think so: I'm just refereing to the tab-completion of gmrun, which ignores my $PATH settings
<adarof> and it was before I installed xubuntu-desktop thus im sure that its an xubuntu issue
<adarof> but I dont have any starting point
<adarof> how could I discover which is thecurrent $PATH of gmrun?
<charlie-tca> hmm, I don't know gmrun at all. I just know some of the bugs
<charlie-tca> Sorry, I can't really help with it.
<adarof> charlie-tca, ah, sorry - U asked me to confirm the bug?
<charlie-tca>  yes
<adarof> Give me 5min
<charlie-tca> sure. I will that long cleaning up the spilled coffee here
<adarof> Hm - I think I cant confirm
<adarof> I have added a gmrunrc and specified TermExec = xfce4-terminal -x within
<adarof> afterwards I could start gmrun and type xcalc hitting Ctrl-Enter and xcalc shows up (with an xfce4-terminal)
<adarof> if I remove -x from gmrunrc it does not work -- thus the -x is honored?!
<adarof> Should I comment the bug?
<charlie-tca> Please do, if you don't mind.
<adarof> fine with me
<charlie-tca> It could be a different issue causing problems for the reporter. That's why we want to have at least two people with the same things before we confirm
<adarof> done
<adarof> Maybe my testing procedure does not match his description
<charlie-tca> Thanks for trying.
<charlie-tca> It is possible. I tried, but I just can't seem to understand what to do with it.
<adarof> gmrun seems to "use" a sh-environment -- how could I set $PATH for /bin/sh ?
<charlie-tca> add it to path in .bashrc or /etc/bashrc using      PATH="$PATH:/bin/sh"
<adarof> I have done that - and checked
<adarof> doesnt help
<charlie-tca> or in terminal using      set PATH=$PATH:/bin/sh
<adarof> for normal terminals it works ...its just gmrun, which doesnt use it
<charlie-tca> Maybe that is the actual problem then, not termexec?
<adarof> Dont think these issues are related
<charlie-tca> oh, I see
<charlie-tca> So you got a new bug?
<adarof> since my prob is before hitting ctrl-enter
<charlie-tca> if sh won't append to path
<adarof> I know its not a real bug since it was okay prior installing xubuntu-desktop package
<charlie-tca> hmm, might be something Xubuntu does different then.
<charlie-tca> did you do a logout/login after changing the path?
<charlie-tca> (in .bashrc or /etc/bashrc)
<adarof> in bashrc it is defined since...well 10 years or so
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> well, suggestions, suggestions....
<adarof> and .... gmrun "knows" ~bin, if I start it from a terminal
<adarof> thus it is related to xfce in some way
<charlie-tca> You probably should file a bug on it, then. maybe the other gmrun reporter could verify yours.
<adarof> Uh....
<adarof> on my laptop it still works...and the difference is that I havent changed kdm->gdm there
<charlie-tca> Then it is something in gdm causing it.Probably related to the gnome-session/xfce-session stuff
<adarof> I just cross check
<adarof> Switched to gdm on laptop
<adarof> and ...
<charlie-tca> heh
<adarof> Jup - it doesnt work
<adarof> So....
<adarof> I need a gdm expert
<adarof> :-)
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: you around today?
<Aquina> GDM is default on Xubuntu, isn't it?
<vinnl> Perhaps there's a #gdm? :)
<charlie-tca> yes
<Aquina> So how can you switch to it, adarof?
<adarof> Aquina, dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mr_pouit> charlie-tca: yes, but I'm not a gdm expert…
<charlie-tca> oh, well, thanks anyway then
<adarof> Thats cause I come from kubuntu (thus kde, thus kdm)
<Aquina> I'm not a gdm expert as well but maybe the problem can easily be solved!? :)
<adarof> Aquina, Well? Switching back to kdm?
<adarof> Think so - also due to my "gdm doesnt remember session type" problem
<adarof> Or any other Idea?
<Aquina> hm
<Aquina> What do logs say? What exactly doen't work? Checked the config manualy?
<mr_pouit> it sould remember the session type, in the ~/.dmrc file afaik
<Aquina> I assume you wanted to reset things with dpkg-reconfigure, huh?
<adarof> Aquina, dpkg-reconfigure askes "which login manager should be used" and I could easily switch
<adarof> No log entries since no errors
<Aquina> I see.
<Aquina> adarof... I've got it!
<Aquina> Ask someone with gdm knowlege! :-)
<adarof> If I type pwd in gmrun I see in .xsession-errors
<adarof> o_O
<Aquina> :-/
 * adarof looking up what spassvogel is in english
<adarof> funster
<Aquina> *lol* Ja, ich bin manchmal ein Spaßvogel!
<adarof> Ah, these germans ...always around
<brot> natürlich
<adarof>  /quit ;-)
<adarof> args
<adarof> typo in .profile
<adarof> sorry ww
<adarof> okay, my gmrun issue is solved
<adarof> KDM adds ~/bin to PATH by default - GDM doesnt
<adarof> thus a ~/.profile helps
<Aquina> ...
<charlie-tca> Glad to hear you got that part fixed!
<adarof> yeah - that was a tricky one
<adarof> next: long logout times
<adarof> nobody of you have this issue?
<adarof> so long logout time, IF a appliaction isnt closed...
<charlie-tca> Do we have anyone running Maverick here?
<KE1HA> charlie-tca: good morning charlie
<charlie-tca> Hello, KE1HA
<charlie-tca> How are things today?
<KE1HA> Busy as always. You heard frm Cody lately?
<charlie-tca> No, and usually won't on sunday
<KE1HA> Ahh ok.
<charlie-tca> But I haven't forgotten. I will get him tomorrow
<KE1HA> We should probably propose a team meeting at some point in the not to distant future, lots of things to discuss.
<KE1HA> Regarding your Maverick question, I just zsync'd a bunch of images to 20100822 last night .. need to update all my VM's but can do xub first if you need something specific.
<charlie-tca> got it, thanks
<KE1HA> Ok
<KE1HA> hey charlie-tca you may know about this, I ran across a neat too to automate pastebinit  from the command-line, you know about that one ?
<KE1HA> tool*
<charlie-tca> Ummm, yes, but I usually forget about it
<adarof> I found hints(?) regarding my long logout problem. This is my .xsession-errors AFTER logout: http://pastebin.ca/1922728 Does anyone understand something there?
<KE1HA> yeah, it's pretty neat. I've doing copy & paste, but now can just do something like: lscpi | pastebinit and it' sends it to the pastebin and give me the link back.
<KE1HA> adarof:  nope, that's beyond me, but looks related to: GLib-GObject-WARNING
<charlie-tca> I think there are too many kde apps refusing to accept the shutdown from Xfce
<charlie-tca> What version of ??? is that? 9.10?
<adarof> charlie-tca, any idea how I could make them accepting shutdown by xfce?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I usually have to shutdown some of mine before hitting quit
<adarof> charlie-tca, aehm 10.4 4.6.1ubuntu3
<charlie-tca> ** Message: xfsm-shutdown-helper.c:268: Using HAL to shutdown/reboot the computer.
<adarof> charlie-tca, ...otherwise would what happen?
<charlie-tca> 10.04 should not be using HAL
<charlie-tca> Takes too long if I leave them open
<adarof> My pastebin states that it uses HAL
<charlie-tca> But, then again, I run the unstable versions
<charlie-tca> I know. That's why I pasted that line above
<charlie-tca> I wonder if Kubuntu is still using it, and it confused things?
<charlie-tca> adarof: you could try this:
<charlie-tca> If there is a way to reproduce or people who frequently have this, they can set
<charlie-tca> the environment variable XFSM_VERBOSE=1, which will dump information about what
<charlie-tca> the session manager is doing, that would be very helpful.
<charlie-tca> Then file a bug for the slow shutdown issue in xfce4-session
<charlie-tca> and attach the log
<KE1HA> how do you set that variable charlie-tca ?
<adarof> Yeah - where could I set this? .profile and relogin? Logs would go to .xsession-errors?
<mr_pouit> (xfce 4.6.x still uses hal btw. Only the future 4.8 doesn't)
<charlie-tca> set it in .bashrc, using   export XFSM_VERBOSE=1   on a line by itself. then logout and login.
<charlie-tca> It should go to .xsessionerrors log
<charlie-tca> It will give the developers a lot of info about what happened.
<KE1HA> cool, tnx
 * charlie-tca is "just another user" again
<KE1HA> How did you just post that?
<charlie-tca> with my keyboard?
<charlie-tca> just add "/me" without the quotes at the start of the line
<KE1HA> Yeah, but it's puts a * pm the line, then your comment.
<charlie-tca> (in Xchat, at least)
 * KE1HA wishing I knew IRC better :-)
<KE1HA> Cool
<charlie-tca> That's it. The problem I have is remembering when doing it, everything is third person
<KE1HA> I just had that problem too :-)
<KE1HA> should have said
 * KE1HA wishing he knew IRC better :-)
<adarof> charlie-tca, No more log entries
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> huh?
<adarof> maybe .bashrc is the wrong place?
<charlie-tca> adarof: file a bug anyway, using   ubuntu-bug xfce4-session   and attach your /var/log/syslog to it along with the ~/.xsession-errors log
<charlie-tca> I do all my environment variable changes in .bashrc.
<charlie-tca> maybe got to do the variable on one line and export on the next?
<adarof> I give the .profile a try
<adarof> Dont think it could be line related since if something interprets a bashrc file,it should speak bhasbrc ;-)
<charlie-tca> example:  BROWSER=firefox  then   export BROWSER  makes firefox the default browser. To change my default browser, all I do is replace firefox name
<adarof> charlie-tca, yep...
<adarof> charlie-tca, okay using .profile does not output MORE, but at least the messages are formated in another way
<charlie-tca> It might be we got the logs wrong, though. Unless you already had it enabled somehow.
<charlie-tca> Do they make more sense?
<adarof> charlie-tca, not really more information ... will pastebin them
<charlie-tca> Okay
<adarof> charlie-tca, http://pastebin.ca/1922790
<adarof> pfff - my first pastebin log is indexed by google o_O
<charlie-tca> It's a kde bug
<charlie-tca> kdeinit4 is the culprit, I think
<adarof> charlie-tca, hu?
<adarof> it getskilled like all other apps
<charlie-tca> It is not xfce's bug, It is kde not playing nice
<Aquina> is this still alpha or beta tsting? when is RC testing - september?
<adarof> But it also happens with keepassx, Openoffice etc, pp
<charlie-tca> Aquina: we are only alpha3
<charlie-tca> adarof: it is still kdeinit4 doing it
<charlie-tca> Aquina: sept 30 for rc, testing probably about sept 26
<adarof> charlie-tca, I will end all kde apps and pastebin the log with opened openoffice/firefox, k?
<charlie-tca> okay
<adarof> uh
<adarof> sorry
<charlie-tca> no problem
<adarof> U are right...no kde apps, no problem
<adarof> I was sure that I verified this before
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> that's okay. sometimes another set of eyes helps
<adarof> charlie-tca, why do you think its kde's fault? Line 18?
<Aquina> thx chalie nice to know.
<charlie-tca> Because kdeinit is causing it
<charlie-tca> It should not run with xfce running
<Aquina> Yet satisfied with alpha3, Charlie? Are things running smoothly?
<adarof> I think it is started if I start any kde app?
<charlie-tca> I just triage the bugs,. If I got this as a bug report, reading this log tells me it is kdeinit causing the issues
<charlie-tca> Well, it isn't playing right. KDE needs to fix it
<charlie-tca> Aquina: alpha3 is pretty good, got a few issues, but they are not high on the serious bugs list
<adarof> charlie-tca, where do you see this? I just dont understand -- and would like to...thats for going to the kde people :-)
<adarof> charlie-tca, or is it my config fault that kdeinit is started?
<charlie-tca> adarof: because it is all the kde apps failing to shutdown
<charlie-tca> You have xfce and kde initializing, when running the xfce session. If xfce is in control, then kdeinit should listen to it
 * charlie-tca doesn't think his reasons are sound, but the bug is in kde
<Aquina> I like Vector image "wallpaper_draft_2" and photogaphy "tc_photo_sky_2", by the way.
<charlie-tca> Aquina: little things, like if you open a terminal, and look at preferences, when you close preferences, it shuts down the terminal too
<charlie-tca> Docs are very out of date still, mixer mutes on login
<charlie-tca> Oh, and nvidia is broken with the new kernel
<KE1HA> which kernel ?
<Aquina> :-)
<charlie-tca> The newest - 2.6.35.17.18
<charlie-tca> and all the other .35 kernels, I think
<charlie-tca> It is just the hardware drivers broken, mostly
<charlie-tca> adarof: some of that is experience
<slow-motion> hi
<andyn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<KE1HA> wow, sombody has been busy with updates. I synced XUB a day or so ago, and there's 300MB of updates
<charlie-tca> Maverick?
<KE1HA> yes
<charlie-tca> Expect something close to that until we get to beta
<KE1HA> charlie-tca:  Im not sure I'll see this Kernel bug in VM, but I'm updating to the latest version first, then will test out the nVidia Restricted Drivers.
<charlie-tca> I don't know if you will see it either. I test in VBox, but it won't use hardware drivers.
<KE1HA> charlie-tca:  I have another workstation not doing allot at the moment, may set that up specifically for kernel / driver testing.
<charlie-tca> It is okay. There are many Ubuntu users also running maverick. Kernel and driver issues usually affect all of us
<charlie-tca> In fact, I don't have the failure. But many do have it.
<KE1HA> My thing is, with nVdia, I picked mainstream Cards (Mostly EVGA and BFG), and it seems to be the odd card MFG's that have allot of issues.
<KE1HA> and ATI, oh boy, that's a handfull too.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> this go around, ATI is working, but nvidia is having issues
<charlie-tca> Last release, it was ATI broken for most of the testing
<KE1HA> does the lastest kernel have dkms enabled by default?
<charlie-tca> as far as I know
<KE1HA> Im just install QT and SDL at the moment.
<KE1HA> installing*
<adarof> I have another issue: the keyboard switch-widget looses its configuration - sometimes/often/nearly every time I logout/login
<KE1HA> charlie-tca:  what you know about libcurl3  ?  is that a lin for curl ?
<KE1HA> lib*
<charlie-tca> yup
<adarof> Configuration means Change layout option , Manage layout and sometimes even the keyboard layouts I added
<KE1HA> tried to install curl, and it failed on the dep libcurl3
<charlie-tca> adarof: you did get a valid test on that bug for me. Thanks
<Belserusk> Hi. Does anyone know of more Ubuntu menus besides GnoMenu, mintmenu, gnome menu?
<Belserusk> Sorry, wrong channel.
<adarof> Yep - I got response :-) Glad to assist :-)
<charlie-tca> Belserusk: yes, xfce menu
<Sysi_> :D
<Belserusk> charlie-tca for Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> What about the "menu" application, which installs debian menu
<adarof> charlie-tca, I also commented on the other 2 gmrun-tagged bugs ... lets see if we can close those, too
<charlie-tca> Great! Thanks very much.
<KE1HA> charlie-tca:  just FYI, libcurl3 is not a defult package in mav, so to install VBOX, gotta install it.
<charlie-tca> hm?
<charlie-tca> I have had vbox installed since alpha1, memory fails me... ;-)
<KE1HA> dont know m8 was jsut tresitng the VBOX setup and it failed deps on libcurl3
<charlie-tca> Well, that might be right, since VBox usually won't come out witht he new version until the release.
<KE1HA> Hmm fare enough, but it's also required to install curl
<KE1HA> anyways, no big deal.
<adarof> Bug 5600 and 5636 seem to be related to my issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5600 in transcode (Ubuntu) "transcode's ffmpeg not working (dup-of: 5601)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5601 in transcode (Ubuntu) "transcode's ffmpeg not working" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5601
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5636 in evolution (Ubuntu) "GPG support in Evolution broken (not complete)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5636
<adarof> and a lot of others...:-/
<adarof> How could I help here?
<adarof> I cant go into the source -- but logging/trying ...
<charlie-tca> those have been fixed already. It would be better to file a new bug, with the new versions.
<charlie-tca> When too much code changes, the bugs are no longer valid for the code
<KE1HA> charlie-tca:  that's the tricky part, figuring out if it's old-bug renewed, or updated pkg's with a new bug
<charlie-tca> when the numbers are in the 1000 range, file a new bug if the old one is closed
<KE1HA> so are you testing maverick exclusively now or 10.04 as well ?
<Aquina> bye
<charlie-tca> I test all the versions, but I run the latest development version on my everyday system
<KE1HA> Ok, daft question, how do I remove the Verve Command Line app from the task panel
<Sysi_> easiest from top or bottom
<Sysi_> or that one pixel left or right
<KE1HA> It's on the top. I wanted to add a terminal launcher, but right-click opens the app, w/out option to add to the panel. different behavior than in gnome.
<adarof> charlie-tca, Okay, opend a new one: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6657
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 6657 in General "XKB loosing preferences" [Normal,New]
<charlie-tca> thanks
<LeoIII_> hi
<LeoIII_> I need help with Xubuntu
<LeoIII_> I was here yesterday but my internet connection went down
 * adarof gives a basket of help to LeoIII_ 
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<likemindead> What can we do for you, LeoIII_ ?
<LeoIII_> I need Xubuntu to recognize my mouse
<LeoIII_> Its a serial mouse
<LeoIII_> I now its old
<LeoIII_> and I should buy a ps/2 mouse but i cant so i want to know if you can help me with this
<andyn> a serial mouse.... now, i've heard tales of them but i've always considered those as legend only
<adarof> Uh - thats long ago...
<LeoIII_> :D
<LeoIII_> Thats why i?ve installed Xubuntu
<LeoIII_> Because I have a very old computer
<charlie-tca> possibility - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<LeoIII_> I aleady did that
<adarof> LeoIII_, give it a try: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3839.html
<LeoIII_> but maybe it works only for older version (it worked when I used Xubuntu 8.10)
<adarof> LeoIII_, instead of Step 9 try "sudo restart gdm"
<LeoIII_> But when I try to open the xorg file (I know it´s case sensitive) it tells me that that file doesnt exist
<LeoIII_> i created the file and wrote what i should wrote but it doesnt work
<LeoIII_> Ok, I'll give it a try, I'll come back in.... 10 minutes
<charlie-tca> You wrote it using sudo or gksudo /
<charlie-tca> right/
<LeoIII_> yes
<LeoIII_> ok
<LeoIII_> c ya
<charlie-tca> Well, enough for today. See you later!
<adarof> thanks
<LeoIII_> Hi again
<LeoIII_> It didn't work
<LeoIII_> It says 'xserver-xfree86' is not installed
<LeoIII_> or something like that
<LeoIII_> Hello?
<LeoIII_> is anybody here?
<knome> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<knome> if you miss a package, then install it
<knome> LeoIII_, sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<knome> away ->
<LeoIII_> I cant
<LeoIII_> I have a problem with the internet connection too
<LeoIII_> I wanted to solve the mouse problem first
<adarof> LeoIII_, the missing package includes the software which you tries to configure
<adarof> LeoIII_, you  could try to configure mousefor console - this mighthelp for short term, but if you want graphical interface you would need to configure it there, too
<LeoIII_> Well, I'll try to configure the connection, If it works I'll write from Firefox
<LeoIII_> c ya
<LeoIII_> Hi
<LeoIII_> I'm now using Xubuntu :D
<LeoIII_> yay!
<LeoIII_> :D
<LeoIII_> Now if you could tell me what I should do (with the apt-get thing)
<LeoIII_> I now I gotta be patient -_-
<adarof> sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86 -- like knome mentioned
<LeoIII_> thanks
<LeoIII_> "the xserver-xfree86 is not available but the next package are available xserver-xorg-core
<LeoIII_> (I speak spanish)
<adarof> feel free to install it
<LeoIII_> xserver-xorg-core?
<adarof> yeah
<LeoIII_> Ok
<LeoIII_> I'm upgraidng the main packages
<LeoIII_> (safe-upgrade thing, sorry I'm a newbie
<LeoIII_> wow, "I need to download  182 MB"
<LeoIII_> "after unpacking I wil use 197 MB, continue?"
<LeoIII_> :O
<LeoIII_> 42 minutes left
<adarof> enough for now - bye
<LeoIII_> Am i doing something worng? why is it downloading a gnome upgrade?
<LeoIII_> bye -_-
<LeoIII_> ...
<LeoIII_> hey
<LeoIII_> hey
<LeoIII_> HEY
<slow-motion> n8
<Salt> I have a really old computer. Previously it ran Windows XP. The sound originally worked, but then it didn't, I forget what happened (It's a VIA 8235 sound card, I think). Later I installed Xubuntu, which I'm using now; I think that the problem had something to do with the sound card drivers, so I looked for the driver, but the VIA website doesn't have the driver for Linux, apparently, and the next most promising thing I found, ALSA, s
<Salt> Is there an easier way to install the driver for my sound card?
#xubuntu 2011-08-15
<Arthur_D> I'm having some difficulties with the task manager of Orage. I'm trying to make it start a wine application when the alarm goes, but for some reason, it doesn't. If I set it to start e.g. k3b, it does that just fine
<charlie-tca> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> They would have more help for that in #winehq, I think
<Arthur_D> I don't think so. I tested opening it with the same command in the terminal, and it worked just fine
<Arthur_D> so it doesn't seem like Wine is the problem
<charlie-tca> and it does start k3b, so the app is not the problem
<Arthur_D> well, one way or another, something must be wrong. If the value is passed directly to the command line shell like the tooltip suggests, any command given in the terminal should work here as well
<Arthur_D> but for some reason it doesn't
<Arthur_D> wine /path/to/program/programname.exe ought to work
<xKrisx> I'm pretty new to linux but I was trying to attempt this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html I was wondering about the inf file and which one it is suppose to be. Its a Netgear WN111v2 if that helps at all.
<xmrojas6996> Hola, ¿Alguien por casualidad habla español?
<Jason75> I installed 11.04 a few days ago. Loving it so far, but for some reason I can't change my screen resolution.
<Jason75> Only gives me one option...1024x768 and 0.0 for the refresh rate.
<Jason75> Any ideas?
<Jason75> It's an older Dell crt monitor and integrated Intel graphics chip.
<Jason75> Anyone?
<xKrisx> hey
<Jason75> Hello.
<xKrisx> i came in here a while ago asking my own questions. I think you'd have more luck in #ubuntu because theres tons of people in there active.
<Jason75> Ah, ok. Thanks!
<xKrisx> yeah no problem
<xKrisx> #ubuntu and #kubuntu are most popular
<Jason75> So I've heard...but, Xubuntu is gaining some attention, apparently.
<Jason75> Yeah...no one's answering in #ubuntu, either.
<xKrisx> you could try kubuntu lol
<Jason75> lol Might have to.
<xKrisx> i had to ask a couple of times in ubuntu
<Jason75> I have lol.
<xKrisx> eventually someone will be on that will help you.. if you bug them enough
<xKrisx> theres like 1300 people in there someone has to know
<Jason75> You would think.
<xKrisx> lol xD\
<Jason75> Wow...nothing.
<xKrisx> eh, you could look for other linux channels
<xKrisx> possibly on a different network too
<Jason75> True enough.
<xKrisx> besides that i dont know what to tell you. bad timing, maybe no one smart is on. lol
<Jason75> lol
<xKrisx> idk if this might be helpful: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/125771-xubuntu-screen-resolution.html
<xKrisx> lol i really dont know
<Jason75> Hey, thanks. I'll definitely check it out. :-)
<gigenieks> hi guys
<gigenieks> Does anyone know how to file bug and could explain it to me? Or should I ask this in other channel?
<well_laid_lawn> !bug | gigenieks
<ubottu> gigenieks: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<well_laid_lawn> hope it helps
<gigenieks> will check that link - thank you :)
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<pushkarik> Hey guys! My Firefox 5 doesn't show some parts of websites: code examples on stackoverflow, code on github etc. I ride xubuntu 11.04, x64
<ablomen> pushkarik, you don't see them at all? you could try installing ttf-mscorefonts-installer, though i'm not sure that fixes it
<well_laid_lawn> ablomen: what fiefox extensions are you using?
<pushkarik> ablomen: i see them in Opera or Chrome, but not in Firefox
<pushkarik> well_laid_lawn: i thought that problem is with AdBlock, but i tried to turn off all extensions - so it didn't help me
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check extensions/plugins first
<pushkarik> well_laid_lawn: how i said - i uninstalled all extensions, but it didn't help me
<well_laid_lawn> pushkarik: did you restart the browser?
<pushkarik> well_laid_lawn: yes, off course
<well_laid_lawn> k :)
<well_laid_lawn> can you give me a link that doesn't work for you?
<pushkarik> http://hyperpolyglot.org/scripting  - i don't see table contents or examples of code on all page
<well_laid_lawn> k
<ablomen> pushkarik, as a last resort you could try renaming your ~/.mozilla directory to see if it's something in your profile, and go from there
<well_laid_lawn> with noscript I get the table and code examples
<pushkarik> ablomen: i just tried it - doesn't work anyway :(
<pushkarik> well_laid_lawn: i also see it with firebug
<ablomen> did you try installing the ms fonts?
<pushkarik> ablomen: no
<ablomen> try that, it might not be able to find the fonts (Courier etc) and also not finding a fallback font
<ablomen> (just a theory, but hey, you need the ms fonts for webdeveloping anyway)
<knome> theoretically not finding a fallback font shouldn't ever happen, that'd mean you didn't have any fonts on your system installed..
<pushkarik> ablomen: oh, sorry, i have already msttcorefonts package
<ablomen> ok, then i have no idea
<pushkarik> Guys, i already tried all usual things: turning on/off extensions, changing mozilla profile, updating firefox etc - it still doesn't work :( That's why i came for help - i have no ideas what to do next
<knome> pushkarik, have you purged and reinstalled firefox?
<pushkarik> knome: no, not purged
<knome> i don't if that can help, but i'd try that next.
<pushkarik> knome: hahaha, i just did "blabla purge firefox" and i see "what will be deleted: firefox, what will be installed: chromium"
<Sysi> something depending about webbrowser
<pushkarik> here is screenshot how my problem looks like:
<pushkarik> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21756832/scr.png
<gigenieks_> did I file correctly bug --->
<gigenieks_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfburn/+bug/826675
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 826675 in xfburn (Ubuntu) "xfburn new data composition doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<ablomen> pushkarik, it's the firefox version from the ubuntu repositories btw? your not using a ppa or something like that?
<pushkarik> Guys, i overcame the problem! I just deleted installed font 'Monaco' from usr/share/fonts folder. Maybe it was installed  not correctly
<Charlez-Xub> que tal
<xubuntu061> hi
<ChristopherNG> Can someone tell me what avahi-daemon is?
<zenrox> something you need
<jbrouhard> Could ther ebe any particular reason why my hard drive says 60% used (80GB out of 150GB) in Xubuntu ?
<jbrouhard> or is df reading this wrong cause i have several drives mapped nto my home directory, including a dropbox instalation ?
<zenrox> df could be reading it wrong
<zenrox> but i ant really shure
<zenrox> it shouldent tho
<zenrox> df should see each mount separltaly
<jbrouhard> this is a near fresh install
<jbrouhard> i have.. MAYBE..
<jbrouhard> 20 GB extra in my /home directory
<jbrouhard> but not more than that
<jbrouhard> DropBox simply is a folder that is sync'd with an offsite location, much like Ubuntu One.
<SaaMmY1> hey guys
<SaaMmY> why if I get a javascript that detects my OS in firefox I get UNIX detecting x11 and in chromium I get simply Linux?
<well_laid_lawn> UNIX detecting x11 ??
<orngjce223> Do you know which page it is? I'd like to take a look.
<SaaMmY> nono
<SaaMmY> I mean it detects x11 and then says you are on UNIX OS
<SaaMmY> then if it detects simply Linux it says you are on Linux OS
<SaaMmY> it is an app I have copied on a site
<SaaMmY> the fact is that it says I am on unix if I am on ff I am on Linux if I am on chromium
<SaaMmY> http://www.javascripter.net/faq/operatin.htm
<Sysi> it's made to ansver like that, according to what it detects
<Sysi> not really related to xubuntu anyway
<SaaMmY> lol
<SaaMmY> however I am on xubuntu so I thought
<SaaMmY> if anyone knows about javascript... some hope
<SaaMmY> nevermind if not
<xrdodrx> SaaMmY, this has to do with your useragent most likely
<SaaMmY> useragent?
<xrdodrx> http://whatsmyuseragent.com/
<xrdodrx> for instance mine is "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux) AppleWebKit/534.26+ Midori/0.4"
<xrdodrx> it's the data your browser sends a server to identify itself
<SaaMmY> oh yeah me too same as you
<SaaMmY> nice
<xrdodrx> :)
<SaaMmY> thank you very much
<xrdodrx> SaaMmY, what's more, it's easy to spoof :P
<SaaMmY> I would prefer to make a javascript for detect which OS it has to serve... in order to make different output file to write into different system paths
<SaaMmY> then... useragent code It must be greatly useful
<Corvus> Anyone around able to help me out with a resolution issue?
<Corvus> Anyone?
<SaaMmY> mmm
<SaaMmY> no
<SaaMmY> me not
<Corvus> You not?
<SaaMmY> sorry
<Corvus> Fair enough.
<n2diy> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and i lost some of my system sounds. Thunderbird doesn't beep, or play a .wav when I receive e-mail, xchat-gnome doesn't beep when someone uses my nick, but korganizer's calendar alarm beep works, and I can play .wav files when I double click them, ideas?
<Corvus> Good luck getting an answer.
<n2diy> Corvus, what is your resolution issue?
<Corvus> Can't choose anything other than 1024x768.
<Corvus> Running on a box with integrated Intel graphics chip.
<Corvus> Driver is installed, but it won't let me change the rez or refresh rate.
<n2diy> Corvus, what is the make of your graphics card?
<Corvus> Intel 915.
<n2diy> Corvus, hmmm, did you google that and Xubuntu?
<Corvus> Yeah...didn't come up with much.
<n2diy> Corvus, well, if it was an ATI or Nvidia card you could try those channels, maybe the folks in xorg would help you?
<Corvus> I'll give it a shot. Thanks.
<n2diy> Corvus, gl, I'm off to Ubuntu land.
<Corvus> Yeah...tried there, too. lol
<SaaMmY> xrdodrx however if it detects x11 which differences there are?
<xrdodrx> SaaMmY, ?
<SaaMmY> between linux and x11
<SaaMmY> which is the difference?
<xrdodrx> x11 is the display server
<xrdodrx> linux is the kernel
<xrdodrx> every distribution of xubuntu comes with x11 and linux
<SaaMmY> llo
<SaaMmY> that's all
<xrdodrx> as do most linux distributions
<xrdodrx> yes
<xrdodrx> that's all
<SaaMmY> so I should no worry about it
<xrdodrx> i wouldn't, no
<SaaMmY> I write Linux in the code
<SaaMmY> for UNIX linux
<SaaMmY> which difference?
<xrdodrx> Unix Linux?
<SaaMmY> ye
<xrdodrx> I'm not sure what your question is :(
<SaaMmY> between unix and linux
<SaaMmY> linux is the kernel
<SaaMmY> but unix too
<SaaMmY> or not?
<xrdodrx> SaaMmY, Linux is based on Unix
<xrdodrx> but Unix is an entire operating system, meanwhile Linux is just the kernel
<SaaMmY> then if the output detection says unix or linux which is the problem?
<SaaMmY> no problem
<SaaMmY> or not?
<xrdodrx> no Unix code is actually included in Linux, Unix is a proprietary OS that distributions of GNU/Linux seeked to emulate
<xrdodrx> SaaMmY, it's very unlikely any of your users will be using unix
<SaaMmY> I need this detection just to know to whom to make download or a bin or an exe or a dmg
<SaaMmY> xrdodrx this is all... so if for bin there is no difference between unix and linux
<SaaMmY> I can use this simple script
<xrdodrx> SaaMmY, unless you've specifically compiled it for UNIX systems like HP-UX and Solaris, it likely won't even run
<SaaMmY> I have compiled for xubuntu kubuntu and ubuntu
<xrdodrx> UNIX is in a league all by itself, but Linux is *mostly compatible* with it
<xrdodrx> but not binary compatible
<xrdodrx> SaaMmY, you're losing sight of the bigger picture, if you figure desktop Linux has around 1-5% market share I can't even imagine how low all the other unices are :P
<SaaMmY> then no problem
<SaaMmY> ok ok
<SaaMmY> I am too thinker
<xrdodrx> yeah :)
<SaaMmY> sorry
<n2diy> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and i lost some of my system sounds. Thunderbird doesn't beep, or play a .wav when I receive e-mail, xchat-gnome doesn't beep when someone uses my nick, but korganizer's calendar alarm beep works, and I can play .wav files when I double click them, ideas?
<ChristopherNG> im getting really annoyed and frustrated
 * Sysi pats ChristopherNG 
<Sysi> take a moments break and cool off
<Sysi> better chances of solution then
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> xubuntu install formatted my home partition... what can I do?
<ubuntu> I didn't check the "format" checkbox in gparted
<ubuntu> unmounted the partition as soon as I noticed it
<ubuntu> it is empty
#xubuntu 2011-08-16
<ubuntu> anyone there?
<Fudge> hi
<Fudge> hi, can anyone tell me how to stop xfce4-panel from loading?
<Fudge> i wish to use gnome-panel so the panels accessible
<raevol> hey how do i set up a folder to sync on ubuntu one? in xubuntu :[
<JoeR1> Is anyone awake in here?
<Sysi> pop a question and see
<JoeR1> I don't need help someone else does but I am compiling a new kernel, I just wanted to make sure someone was here before sending him
<ziga_> hello
<JoeR1> ask you question here, I have to use the facilities
<ziga_> ok
<ziga_> I am using latest xubuntu installed from live_cd and my sound stopped working after a period of time
<ziga_> there is no taskbar sound icon, what can i do?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd right click the panel and add it and see what it comes up with
<ziga_> oh it is working lol
<ziga_> thx :D
<ziga_> i am sorry :D
<JoeR1> congrats
<jbrouhard> that's gotta be the quickest support ever.
<well_laid_lawn> the important bit is if it comes up again next boot...
<burn> hi, pidgin is auto starting, how can I disable that please?
<well_laid_lawn> you've probably saved a session and are booting into it each time - next login try a new session
<burn> good id!
<knome> !session
<ubottu> To clear your session, go to Settings » Settings Manager » Session and Startup (tab Session), quit any programs you don't want to open and click "Save Session". The next time you log out, uncheck the "Save session for future logins" -checkbox from the quit menu.
<knome> ^ just wrote that for yer pleasure :)
<burn> thx knome :D
<Sysi> knome: is it wise to have unicode on factoids?
<knome> Sysi, don't they all do
<Sysi> well, that is undertandable propably even if you have ??s instead of »
<Fudge> any repos so i can get xfce410
<Sysi> not official, you can search for PPA:s
<Fudge> guess there isnt any alpha beta rc's of xubuntu with it?
<knome> !session > Sysi
<ubottu> Sysi, please see my private message
<knome> better?
<Fudge> looks like its in alpha2
<Sysi> knome: propably, for some situations
<knome> Sysi, if there is any other factoids you think need revisiting, just PM me.
<Sysi> okay
<n2diy> Fudge, don't know how to stop it from loading, but killall xfce4-panel will remove it, and xfce4-panel will start it up again.
<n2diy> I think I've screwed up my system by transferring files between this box and my backup box. My system sounds are messed up, and I think it is because this box is loading modules that the test box is using? Is there a way to test this by editing a file somewhere?
<foresto> In Firefox , is anyone able to drag the address bar icon to a Thunar folder and have it create a web shortcut (desktop file)?  It's supposed to work, but fails for me using Firefox 5.0 and Thunar 1.2.1.
<beardygnome> doing that just saves the page for me
<beardygnome> foresto: where did you see that it was supposed to work?
<foresto> I've forgotten where I first read about it. (I've been using that feature for years, until recent software upgrades broke it.)  I can go look for a reference, I suppose.
<beardygnome> no worries, i don't use firefox that much myself, so was just interested
<foresto> Here's one reference in the Firefox docs:  http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Creating%20a%20desktop%20shortcut%20to%20a%20web%20page
<beardygnome> have you successfully done this since xfce moved to 4.8?
<beardygnome> (i'm wondering whether it's ff or thunar that's changed)
<ChristopherNG> Hello
<foresto> @beardygnome: I have not.  I'm not sure whether it's Firefox or Thunar that changed.
<ChristopherNG> Wow! no one has reported any problems for almost 2 hours
<charlie-tca> Those with the issues can't stay connected today ;)
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: lol
<ChristopherNG> How are you today anyway?
<charlie-tca> I am great!
<charlie-tca> And you?
<ChristopherNG> Yeah good, I think im coming down with OCD or becoming a Hypercondriac
<ChristopherNG> I read online that the HIV/AIDS can stay in the system for 10 years before any symptoms so im going to go get test for it and diabetes on thursday.
<charlie-tca> Tests are good. It helps alleviate future issues
<ChristopherNG> Yeah thats true, Just not really slept for a few nights properly been worried sick.
<mayko> I've been trying all day to get an external microphone to work on my xu10.10 system; it is now further complicated in that alsamixer does not seem to run in the terminal and soundrecorder is no longer functioning. Any ideas?
<charlie-tca> Best advice I ever got, I read in a book by Robert Schuller, "If you worry a lot about something, and it happens, worry did not stop it. If it doesn't happen, you made yourself suffer a lot of agony for nothing."
<charlie-tca> restarted yet, mayko?
<ChristopherNG> mayko: Your mic is usb or one with an audio jack?
<charlie-tca> You can try installing pavucontrol, which might be able to turn that on through pulse audio
<mayko> i've restarted, yes; the mic is an audio jack
<ChristopherNG> mayko: Really obvious but it happens make sure you have raised the microphone volume in the sound preferences otherwise the people on the other side wont be able to hear you.
<ChristopherNG> Its a common mistake
<mayko> When I go to the mixer, there are sliders for Capture, but none for a microphone - the same was true in alsa in the terminal before it disappeared
<mayko> (the captures are all the way up too)
<mayko> trying pavucontrol
<mayko> I am interested in pavucontrol's Input Dev. tab, yes?
<mayko> tryna nother restart brb :D
<mayko> hrm i followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1101063&page=2  and now sound recorder appears to work again but still nothing from the mic :(
#xubuntu 2011-08-17
<xubuntu998> hi
<ChristopherNG> yes?
<Unit193> He already did the disco...
<charlie-tca> Usually, when they are on the web service, it means they finished reading the slideshow, clicked, and then the install finished.
<Unit193> I thought about maybe pointing it to offtopic, but figured it was better as it is
<xubuntu987> hey
<philipballew> hey, when i upgraded to 11.04 access to my desktop via ssh cut off
<raevol> so it's only 2 months until oeneric and thunar still has the first-launch-after-boot issue
<raevol> is this the level of quality we should expect from xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> you only get disappointed if you expect things
<Sysi> not new thunar version out yet
<raevol> is it still not fixed in xfce?
<Sysi> nope
<raevol> oh, i'm really sorry then, i'm complaining in the wrong place :(
<Sysi> you can try some other filemanager
<raevol> many apologies, off to #xfce
<raevol> #xfce is telling me there's a newer thunar
<raevol> Sysi: you lied to me :P
<Sysi> didn't know.. :/
<raevol> well i didn't either
<raevol> so i can't blame you :P
<philipballew> hey! i updated to 11.04 today and now i cant seem to ssh into my desktop. what might be causing that?
<tsunamiuser> hello!
<tsunamiuser> i came here because on xubuntu.org/help is said that I may get some help here
<tsunamiuser> is that correct?
<Sysi> pop a question and you may get an ansver
<tsunamiuser> cheers :)
<tsunamiuser> I have xubun
<tsunamiuser> to installed with a ubuntu 11 version
<tsunamiuser> how can I know which version is installed? xubuntu version
<knome> lsb_release -a'
<knome> erm
<knome> 'lsb_release -a' in terminal without the quotes
<tsunamiuser> 11.04 but that is ubuntu version... so does this means that xubunto version is the same as ubunto version?
<tsunamiuser> ubuntu
<knome> yes
<Sysi> same package repositories = same version and basically same OS, with different default packages(apps)
<tsunamiuser> hum... I don't think I like this version, the scroll bar on the left side is a bit slow... do you have any suggestions on that? is it a question of configuration?
<tsunamiuser> and thank you knome and Sysi
<knome> "scroll bar on the left side" sounds like something that isn't in xubuntu 11.04 by default.
<tsunamiuser> hum... it came when I upgraded from 10
<tsunamiuser> didn't had that before
<tsunamiuser> though is much better now...
<tsunamiuser> is there a way to be sure I have the right installation? or the right packages? or to reinstall it again?...
<knome> tsunamiuser, if you have a reason to avoid a fresh install, you can take a screenshot of the actual problem and we can try to help with it
<tsunamiuser> thank you knome
<tsunamiuser> errrr... hum... sorry, but how can I send the screenshot?
<tsunamiuser> knome, I am sending you a screenshot
<knome> tsunamiuser, please don't use dcc, use imagebin
<knome> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<tsunamiuser> ubottu, thank you I'm uploading now
<ubottu> tsunamiuser: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsunamiuser> http://imagebin.org/168348
<tsunamiuser> quite a nice bot you are ubottu :)
<knome> tsunamiuser, doesn't look like you are in a xubuntu session
<tsunamiuser> wt...!?
<knome> do you use autologin?
<knome> tsunamiuser, xubuntu 1104 is supposed to look like: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TbqXvD4wEDI/AAAAAAAAENU/dv_zS0XwUCM/xubuntu-11.04_2.png
<tsunamiuser> I guess so... just have to enter my password
<tsunamiuser> when it starts up it sais xubuntu
<tsunamiuser> says
<knome> tsunamiuser, is there a dropdown box to select the *session*
<tsunamiuser> no
<knome> if you manually log out, do you then have the dropdown box?
<Sysi> "panel" at the bottom of screen
<tsunamiuser> no, no panel at the bottom
<tsunamiuser> I will logout now to see
<tsunamiuser> knome and Sysi thank you for your help
<tsunamiuser> only now I could connect bak
<tsunamiuser> back
<tsunamiuser> my signl is very weak, I'm at sea now
<ChristopherNG> Hello fellow Xubuntu users!
<ChristopherNG>  where is everyone? :)
<ChristopherNG> !china
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ChristopherNG> !korea
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ChristopherNG> Pici: whats wrong? everything has been so dead in here all week
<Sysi> everyone's xubuntus are just working
<ChristopherNG> Its a miracle! lol
<Pici> There are other Ubuntu support channels if you want to help out elsewhere.
<ChristopherNG> I like this ubuntu channel the most, you have fewer people but the quality of the responses is better even though it might take longer to get a response.
<ChristopherNG> I need a new project to work on..
<Sysi> setting up archlinux took me almost entire day
<Sysi> little server could be fun too
<ChristopherNG> why did it take all day?
<Sysi> a lot to set up, packages to install
<ChristopherNG> Ah..
<ChristopherNG> Never used that distrobution myself before
<ablomen> hmm i noticed that firefox 6 crashes on computers with nvdia optimus video cards (because of hardware acceleration being enabled by default) what would be the best place to report this so other people with the same problem can find the solution?
<ablomen> this is down to the lack of nvidia support for optimus on linux btw, not firefox and it also is not (x)ubuntu specific, so i'm not sure where to report it
<GridCube> i would report it to nvidia driver
<GridCube> ubuntu-bug nvidia(whatever the package name is)
<ablomen> hmm well the problem with that is that nvidia already know's it does not work (and said they won't support it *shakes fist*) and it only happens with firefox (which the package maintainers can't do anything about eiter, i'm guessing)
<ablomen> ah well, ill throw a message to both nvidia and firefox anyway, thanks GridCube
<GridCube> indeed fill a bug to firefox trackers so they know
<h0ller> Hello, has anyone else experienced difficulties with XFCE since yesterday's updates? I seem to have lost the top bar and borders to all windows, along with the minimize/maximize/close buttons. Bookmarks menus in Firefox disappear as soon as the mouse comes into contact with the menu. Have lost transparency in my bottom panel where my application links reside. Not sure what broke. Any ideas?
<Sysi> alt+F2 "xfwm4"
<h0ller> When I tail /var/log/syslog, I can see the following: WARNING: Could not launch application 'metacity.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "metacity" (No such file or directory)
<Sysi> xfwm4 --replace possibly
<h0ller> Sysi: removing && installing now...
<h0ller> Sysi: will reboot and see if it worked. Thank you.
<h0ller> Sysi: no luck.
<Sysi> err I told you to run xfwm4
<h0ller> Sysi: oh, sorry. I misunderstood.  Will try now.
<h0ller> Sysi: ok, wow, that seemed to work!  I have been on hiatus from XFCE for many years and have just come back to it recently. I don't recall what that command does. What just happened when I executed xfwm4? Does that just restart XFCE, or does it reset things back to default, or something else?
<Sysi> it's the windowmanager, takes care of many things
<Sysi> you should propably 'rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions' and then save session on logout
<h0ller> Sysi: Got it, thanks! That would explain why "Window Manager" was not available in my Settings menu. It must also be tied into Metacity and somehow restarts it when that command is executed. Found more info here: http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfwm4/  Thanks much for your help! Very appreciative!
<Sysi> np
<ChristopherNG> Does anyone know if the youtube-dl program from the repos still works?
<ChristopherNG> Im trying to use it doesnt seem so
<GridCube> dunno
<GridCube> never used that
<Sysi> try some firefox addition, downloadhelper or minitube or something
<GridCube> i use the downloadhelper for firefox to do that
<ChristopherNG> thanks download helper works
<ChristopherNG> wait...
<ChristopherNG> where does it download to, the home directory?
<ChristopherNG> i got it now
<ChristopherNG> my n00b question for the day, ubuntu in general comes with a bourne shell because of $ as opposed to a c shell which uses % ?
<ChristopherNG> or have i got that back to fornt
<Sysi> bash is used in most distributions by default, I guess promt has nothing to do with it (you can set it to be anything anyway)
<charlie-tca> right, as far as I know, bash is one of those things that became more or less standard for linux
<Sysi> s shell is csh? it's propably not GPL, zsh would be real alternative but not really reason to change
<Sysi> c shell*
<Pici> ChristopherNG: I've been using clive (or cclive) to download things from youtube lately.
<Viva_Nero> Panel disapeared on my karmic install, and the entry for it in settings manager won't bring anything up
<Viva_Nero> I made a new account, and panel shows up on it
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<Viva_Nero> okay, let me change accounts and see if it works
<ChristopherNG> hey
<MrPopinjay> Sup ChristopherNG
<ChristopherNG> Not much yourself?
<ubuntu__> hey guys, I'm testing Xubuntu from a live usb
<ChristopherNG> yes and?
<ubuntu__> well I have been trying many different distro's on my CR-48 laptop
<ubuntu__> and only some distro's based solely from ubuntu seem to work well with the mutli-touch track pad
<ubuntu__> but Unity is still way too slow for my tastes, even on a powerful machine, so I wanted to try Xubuntu
<ubuntu__> I heard you can get the Gnome-globalmenu to work in XFCE but
<Unit193> What do you think so far?
<ubuntu__> I like how fast it is :)
<ubuntu__> for some odd reason firefox won't open at all
<ubuntu__> idk if thats just cause that particular package is broken some how or what, but I'm using Midori to test it so all's good at the moment
<ChristopherNG> Basically i like Xubuntu and i really cant see myself going back top regular ubuntu.
<ubuntu__> but would you guys know how to get the Gnome-globalmenu to work in XFCE?
<ubuntu__> oh no? why not?
<Sysi> install and add to panel, or compile from source and add to panel
<Unit193> Arora is also a good little browser
<ubuntu__> oh I'll check Arora then :)
<Sysi> quite the same as midori but qt
<ubuntu__> ooh qt is generally faster than GTK2 isn't it?
<Unit193> I have Aurora and Arora in internet options :P  Arora seems to render better than Midori though
<ubuntu__> does it work with any extentions or plugins? I have grown quite attatched to Lastpass :-P
<Sysi> ubuntu__: how would you compare speed of appearance libs
<ubuntu__> maybe this is not quite the right channel
<ubuntu__> but I have tried installing a couple different distros on a few machines, and a couple that are based on Ubuntu 11.04 get an error just before the installation is finished, then rebooting just gives a black screen with a blinking underscore
<ubuntu__> and this has been on 2 different machines and I have tried getting ISO's from a couple different networks than my own. So I know its none of those things. Any ideas as to why some 11.04 distro's do that and others don't?
<ubuntu__> hmmm I think you guys got busy or its late where you are lol, well I'll come back another time, thanks for being so friendly :)
<Unit193> Wed, 17 Aug 2011 17:43:10 -0400
<Unit193> Not late yet, just eating kinda
<ubuntu__> Unit193: ah mkay :)
<ubuntu__> I'm just playing around with Cairo dock and seeing how I like it and other apps before I install
<ubuntu__> by the way, I tried installing the Gnome global menu from the terminal,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8,   sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install gnome-globalmenu
<ubuntu__> but it didn't find the package :(
<feyd> can anyone help me with gvfs-mount and an ntfs drive?
<feyd> nevermind, just needed -d flag, thanks anyway
<ChristopherNG> Hello does anyone know of any software that can change your voice and do different effects like the sound recorder?
<ChristopherNG> Hello anyone there?
<ChristopherNG> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ChristopherNG> Anyone know where I can get Jack to work with mixxx?
<Unit193> Hmmm... Wouldn't this be better to ask in #mixx OR #jack ?
<Pici> Or perhaps #ubuntustudio
<Unit193> ^^ Might be best (Or even #opensourcemusicians :P )
#xubuntu 2011-08-18
<ChristopherNG> thanks
<carcinogen75> hi ppl. What can i do. My xfce stop drawing headers of the windows. A didn't install anything before this problem =(
<carcinogen75> mb i must reinstall some packet?
<well_laid_lawn> carcinogen75: try in a terminal   xfwm &    and see if they come back
<carcinogen75> thx, i'll try it
<carcinogen75> yes, i start xfwm4 in terminal and header apears whithout errors. What i must change that it start automaticly at windows manager start
<well_laid_lawn> I'm guessing you're saving the session that's why it keeps not showing
<well_laid_lawn> a logout / login should test if they'll stay
<carcinogen75> ok i'll try it, thx
<carcinogen75> Yeah!! It works fine now! Thank you very much!
<well_laid_lawn> carcinogen75: no problem :)
<Alan> Hmm, maybe somebody else has had this problem... google chrome and XFCE are having a fight over the default browser
<Alan> when i launch google chrome, it asks to be made the default browser, i say "yes"
<Alan> but then when i try and click a link in some other application the XFCE preferred applications thing is under the impression that no default browser is set
<Alan> chrome doesn't appear in the list - if i add it manually, then the link opens in chrome correctly
<Alan> BUT the next time i start chrome it asks me if i want to make it the default browser
<Sysi> set it to not ask
<Alan> simply tell chrome to STFU?
<Alan> I guess i could do that :p
<Alan> feels... ugly.
<Sysi> if it doesn't set default correctly, why to let it set
<Sysi> problem is chrome being ugly :p
<Alan> well it works fine everywhere else :P
<Alan> I haven't worked out how chrome is trying to set it though
<Alan> because it's definitely not affecting gconf settings
<Alan> and it doesn't appear to be setting anything meaningful in XFCE settings....
<Daew> Helo
<Daew> Hello*
<Daew> I have a problem with my Xubuntu. Whenever I start it, there is 1 workspace (Even if I select more in settings), the windows are not showing in panel nor in workspace and the top of the windows (close, minimize... part) is missing. If I start the second session, it is working good, but there is no connection settings in panel so I now have to run 2 sessions at the same time to have everything working properly. And it is kinda annoying to h
<Daew> Can anyone help me to fix this? It looks to me like something doesn't load in the first session.
<TheSheep> Daew: did you install compiz or something like that?
<TheSheep> Daew: or was it always like that?
<xubuntu001> qualcuno parla italiano?
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu001> molto gentile
<gour> hello
<gour> atm i use freebsd (pcbsd) with xfce, but considering to buy some netbook soon and wonder whether you recommend using xubuntu with it?
<knome> gour, no problems with xubuntu on netbooks in my experience
<gour> knome: thanks
<jarnos> Is encrypted swap supposed to be unknown to free and top commands?
<jarnos> And the file system of the parititon unknown to gparted application?
<janimo> hello, can Xubuntu use the monitor settings written by gnome-control-center display ? Dual monitor setup works in unity but not in Xfce for me
<mogitaff> for multiscreen, you can use grandr  ou arandr
<mogitaff> s/ ou/or/
<janimo> mogitaff, thanks. grands looks like gnome-control-center display only with a worse UI. sigh
<jarnos> janimo, then try arandr
<janimo> janimo, arandr seems somewhat better, or at least complements grands. Neither holds a candle to the gnome tool though
<jarnos> janimo, I uses keyboard shortcuts for setting dual screen
<jarnos> How do you know encrypted swap is working ok?
<jarnos> And can you hibernate when using it?
<jarnos> Is there anybody here that uses hibernate?
<charlie-tca> Mine seems to boot as fast it comes out of hibernate, which leaves the reason for hibernate missing.
<jarnos> charlie-tca, do you have encrypted swap (in Natty)? I think I got encrypted swap in installation as I chose encrypted home.
<jarnos> And /etf/fstab has line "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0"
<jarnos> sorry, I meant /etc/fstab
<jarnos> Both "free" and "top" command show zeros for swap.
<jarnos> Except in "top" nonzero for "cached"
<charlie-tca> I don't use encrypted at all except in testing
<jarnos> charlie-tca, here in fresh Natty (updated after installation, though), I have encrypted /home and I think it tried to encrypt the swap, but no swap seems to be available. Hibernation fails due to not enough swap space.
<charlie-tca> tried using swap on
<tartar> m00
<jarnos_> charlie-tca, I setup normal swap, and now I get same effect in hibernate; it wakes like normal boot, but volume muted.
<jarnos_> charlie-tca, I think it uses wrong hibernation device here; I changed swap partiton so different UUID.
<charlie-tca> um, if hibernate uses /swap, how can it use the wrong device. Wouldn't it use /swap regardless of the device?
<jarnos> charlie-tca, I applied this, rebooted and it works now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5777643&postcount=7
<jarnos> charlie-tca, for some reason, there were no UUID for the swap partition and swap partition was unknown to gparted after installing Natty with encrypted home folder.
<jarnos> charlie-tca, I guess it was this UUID issue with Natty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes#Boot.2C_installation_and_post-install
<Alan> Is anybody else having problems with basically everything in the UI locking up?
<Alan> xubuntu 11.04 x86_64, nvidia 270.x driver, XFCE compositing enabled
<Alan> at some point, seemingly at random, everything becomes completely unresponsive
#xubuntu 2011-08-19
<X-Hunter> Hi
<JoeR2> I have no sound through HDMI in xubuntu 11.04 any advice?
<Aicasn> ubuntu is based on debian right?  deb 6 was out in feb of this year, so how long might it be until we see a (x)ubuntu based on squeeze?
<TheSheep> !release | Aicasn
<ubottu> Aicasn: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Aicasn> hmm.. i guess i'm asking not when the next release will come but if the next release will be built from deb 6?
<Pici> Aicasn: Ubuntu is synched from debian unstable for each non-lts release.
<Daew> Hello everyone. I need help:
<Daew> I installed Xubuntu a few weeks and it worked perfectly until one day (and always from then on) workspaces stopped working (I can only see 1 workspace, despite the settings) + I don't see windows in panel (in application menu and workspace switcher) + the top of the windows is missing (the part with title, minimize, close...).    If I start a second session, there are no problems there, but now whenever I turn on computer, I  have to run 2 s
<TheSheep> Daew: there was someone with exactly the same problem yesterday, you could check the forums, maybe he described the solution
<Daew> Ok
<Daew> I found it, thank you.
<Kolten> hello
<Kolten> есть кто из россии?
<liam> Hello
<liam> anyone on?
<TheSheep> !hi | liam
<ubottu> liam: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<liam> I just installed Xubuntu on a virtual machine to play with
<liam> had a question about getting the python V2.7 to work
<liam>  anyone know how?
<Aicasn> you would get better help if you would tell us exactly what the problem is.  where are you stuck?  error messages?  pastebin if output is long
<Aicasn> or not  :/
<technikfreak> hello i have a failed kernel or soemthing related because each time i started to watch a video anway which player the xorg crashed and logged me out
<TheSheep> technikfreak: what's in your ~/.xsessionerrors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log after such a crash?
<technikfreak> moment i will create a crash and come than back
<technikfreak0815> http://paste.ubuntu.com/670133/
<technikfreak0815> here is my paste
<technikfreak0815> from the log
<technikfreak0815> hope there is the related problem really easy to find out
<technikfreak0815> isn't it helpfull?
<TheSheep> technikfreak0815: can't see anything wrong
<TheSheep> technikfreak0815: are you sure it's from the crash?
<TheSheep> technikfreak0815: or the next one after you rebooted?
<technikfreak0815> it will be not rebooted
<technikfreak0815> just logged me oput
<technikfreak0815> and than i have to login
<technikfreak0815> but the display will crash
<TheSheep> is there /var/log/Xorg.1.log?
<technikfreak0815> is it possible to overwritw the current graphics settings?
<TheSheep> or ~/.xsessionerrors?
<technikfreak0815> no
<TheSheep> Xorg.0.log.old?
<technikfreak0815> mhon var /log?
<technikfreak0815> no
<TheSheep> you should have .xsessionerrors in your home directory
<TheSheep> as a hidden file
<technikfreak0815> moment
<technikfreak0815> found
<technikfreak0815> http://paste.ubuntu.com/670144/
<technikfreak0815> here it is
<TheSheep> nope, no errors related to the crash
<TheSheep> although there is something else wrong with your install
<TheSheep> "Home directory /home/martin not ours."
<TheSheep> you are not the owner of your home directory
<TheSheep> what does 'ls -ald /home/martin' say?
<technikfreak0815> drwxr-xr-x 69 1016 1016 4096 2011-07-16 12:49 /home/martin
<technikfreak0815> why should i not?
<TheSheep> you should be the owner
<TheSheep> but instead it's owned by an uknknown user with PID 1016
<technikfreak0815> aha so than i am hacked?
<TheSheep> you can fix that by running 'sudo chown martin.martin /home/martin'
<TheSheep> no, I think you just installed over some other installation
<TheSheep> and the home directory was there already, right?
<technikfreak0815> yeah i ahve upgraded it
<SaaMmY> Setting PCRE_CFLAGS and LIBS variables how to do
<SaaMmY> guys
<SaaMmY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/670241/
<SaaMmY> maybe I have already fixed
 * jarnos finds chromium-browser much more responsive than firefox in Natty. Also youtube works more fluently.
#xubuntu 2011-08-20
<peperina> hi
<peperina> anybody out there?
<lighta> hi peperina yeah ?
<peperina> hey there, i'm having some trouble here
<peperina> and i needed some help
<peperina> i just installed xubuntu 11.04
<lighta> and ?
<peperina> and when i try to install any program at ubuntu software center
<peperina> nothing happens
<peperina> the install button goes back to normal and nothing happens =S
<lighta> hmm, did you install it from bios ?
<peperina> any thoughts?
<lighta> as wubi ?
<lighta> as usb ?
<lighta> tell me more about your installation
<peperina> I installed it from cd (i already have installed ubuntu also)
<peperina> i installed it along with ubunu, intoanother partition
<lighta> ah ok so it's a good install my first guess was that it wasn't a permanent version so it would be normal if you couldn't install any software
<lighta> hmm so
<lighta> and I guess you're a sudouser ?
<peperina> i think so.. being sincere, 3 days ago I was using windows, and I said "I need linux", and here I am
<peperina> I'm getting involved with this yet
<peperina> but i think i'm a sudo user, (I used commands reccomended in forums starting with sudo and they worked)
<peperina> I just solved it, using sudo software-center
<peperina> thanks anyway!
<bazhang> does xubuntu use gksudo/gksu? or something else
<xrdodrx> bazhang: xubuntu uses gksu
<bazhang> xrdodrx, thanks
<knome> afaik gksudo is as good as gksu
<xrdodrx> w/ 1
<Sysi> iirc in ubuntu they're just alias to each other
<Sysi> !graphicalsudo
<Sysi> hrm, what was it
<Sysi> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Inglar> это русски?
<Sysi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Numn> anybody know if its possible too only show the icons instead of the text on the menu if you understand what i mean
<TheSheep> you could probably modify a gtk theme like that
<Numn> so i cant do that.. if i dont do that you told me=
<TheSheep> there may be other ways, but there is no option like that anywhere in the settings
<TheSheep> Numn: wait, I assume you are talking about the applications menu
<TheSheep> Numn: if you mean the toolbars, then of course there is an option for that
<TheSheep> Numn: in the settings->appearance menu
<TheSheep> the 'toolbar style' option under 'settings' tab in 'appearance'
<Numn> oh ok.. i didnt notice it.. but i use xubuntu right now.. i liked it before i didnt it was possible i think i change back then :D
<Numn> i dont use xubuntu right now*
<TheSheep> this option was always there
<Numn> ok i maybe be in the wrong place.. but lubuntu have the feature and i like xubuntu... i need xubuntu that way cus my computer kinda small to fit that much windows.. if you understand what i mean?
<Sysi> if you want taskbar to show only buttons, right-click  → preferences → uncheck "show button title" (on 11.04, with older ones you replace window buttons with iconbox-plugin)
<knome> huh
<knome> some bug in irssi
<knome> /redraw fixed
<Sysi> Ctrl L helps usually with screen
<Numn> only icons not any text.. but ok.. i should be ready to replace the lubuntu with xubuntu.. :)
<s1m0ne> In Ubuntu (GNOME) I could use the middle mouse button for scrolling in Firefox. In Xubuntu (XFCE) i cannot. Is there a way?
<s1m0ne> I already tried to change some Firefox settings, but nothing works. Seems to be an XFCE thing
<charlie-tca> activate it in firefox preferences?
<s1m0ne> Settings are the same now as in my Firefox under GNOME
<s1m0ne> oh
<charlie-tca> Firefox -> Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced, general, Use smooth scrolling
<s1m0ne> there was  one setting (general.autoScroll) I missed that
<s1m0ne> thx
<s1m0ne> Firefox -> Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced, general, Use auto-scrolling is the right one
<Sysi> I wish I could do that smooth scroll with mouse/touchpad (like on mac)
<charlie-tca> I don't know what that is. I don't seem to have a mac
<Sysi> like that firefox scroll, but happening when you scroll
<TheSheep> Sysi: I have a mac and I don't even know what you mean
<TheSheep> Sysi: scroll happening when you scroll?
<TheSheep> Sysi: that's unnatural!
<Sysi> smooth scroll, not per-line scroll
<charlie-tca> mine already scrolls
<charlie-tca> oh, that
<charlie-tca> yes, that would be nice
<TheSheep> Sysi: your mouse sends clicks when you scroll
<Sysi> it doesn't happen with regular mouse on mac propably, mice don't support it
<TheSheep> Sysi: so how would you get a smooth position?
<charlie-tca> you don't. You might end up on a half line instead of the line itself
<Sysi> TheSheep: it's the same with touchpad?
<TheSheep> Sysi: yes if you listen to the system events as you should
<TheSheep> Sysi: no if you write your own touchpad driver
<Sysi> now that sounds like fun
<TheSheep> doesn't it?
<TheSheep> mac's drivers probably do it differently
<Sysi> it or something quite similar could work with some obscure settings..
<charlie-tca> Sysi: if you do find a way, let me know too, huh?
<Sysi> can do
<Sysi> even then it would propably be sensible only with touchpad, and you'd need different settings for every touchpad
<Sysi> I'n need to check if it work with trackball on mac
<TheSheep> or you could invent fractional clicks <1.25 wink>
<Sysi> I think xorg doesn't support smaller than one line scroll distance
<TheSheep> you can tell it how much to scroll per click
<TheSheep> and that may be fractional
<TheSheep> but then it gets slower
<X-Hunter> hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | X-Hunter
<ubottu> X-Hunter: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<X-Hunter> sup
<X-Hunter> so anyway, if i power off while a live cd is loading, are there any consequences?
<charlie-tca> nope
<X-Hunter> cool
<X-Hunter> cuz my cd was taking forever to boot
<charlie-tca> Although if the live cd started installing, it would be bad
<X-Hunter> o yea
<X-Hunter> but i only run demos
<X-Hunter> i mostly work in windows
<X-Hunter> limited hdd space
<charlie-tca> Then it hurts nothing. The live session leaves the hard drive alone
<X-Hunter> thx, just needed that question answered
<Sysi> "presses the power button"
<charlie-tca> yup
<ChristopherNG> Hey guys!
<pteague> what desktop search is being used in natty for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> catfish
<charlie-tca> listed under accessories in the menu
<pteague> what's the default backend that it uses to search? i'm asking because i had something eating up all my memory & shoving stuff into swap... i killed it earlier & then my system just locked up... wondering if it started up again & killed everything
<Sysi> you can set it to use few different ones
<pteague> i've not set it to use anything... hmm... went through the list of 'suggests' for catfish & none of them show up as being installed... weird... i may just have to generate a list of everything installed & look through that then
<pteague> found it... tumbler
<Sysi> tumbler draws thumbnails of images in thunar
<X-Hunter> xubuntu rules!!!
<pteague> yeah, but why would tumbler eat 4gb of ram?
<TheSheep> because it uses 3rd party programs and plugins, and not all of them behave as they should
<TheSheep> in particular, some of the uglier video codecs can suddenly eat a lot of ram
<Sysi> or you have gazillion pics :p
<TheSheep> Sysi: well, gazillion of pics doesn't require a ot of ram when you make one thumbnail at a time
<Sysi> well that
<TheSheep> also, I hate tumbler with a passion, it made thunar almost as unresponsive as nautilus
<pteague> is there a way to get rid of tumbler then?
<TheSheep> sure, together with thunar and most of xubuntu
<pteague> *sigh* ok, then is there something i can use like thunar that doesn't insist on displaying the contents of every file?
<Sysi> TheSheep: it's tumbler that causes the lad when you delete files?
<Sysi> s/lad/lag
<Sysi> because that really sucks
<TheSheep> no idea, did you report it?
<pteague> ok, that seems much better... there's an option in thunar so you can turn off thumbnails... seems to not load tumbler
<pteague> time to reboot for new kernel...
<jrmy> back
<Numn> somebody that know how i can change the toolbar in xubuntu to icon only  instad of text and icon?
<Numn> ok nvm :P found it
<BSODLOL> I just dropped in to say "Oh HI!" but now I'm off to bed so... GOODBYE! <3
#xubuntu 2011-08-21
<Xunubi> Hi, anyone alive? :) Just migrated over from ubuntu, usually my NVIDIA proprietary driver is already enabled or in place in the "additional drivers" in system menu, but nothing is showing up in XFCE for this
<Xunubi> "additional drivers" typo, I mean Hardware Drivers, in system menu.
<well_laid_lawn> tried updating the package list?
<Xunubi> Yeah I did full update from update manager
<Xunubi> I'm running 10.04-2 LTS if that helps narrow down the issue?
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Xunubi> Thanks :)
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about nvidia cards...
<Xunubi> It's a GTS 450, ubuntu / kubuntu find them and activate the driver automatically, and the kernal should be the same I'm guessing? so not quite sure of the issue :)
<Xunubi> Oh, is there perhaps a repository I need to add/enable ? I just installed this system a few minutes ago so I've made no "typical modifications"
<Xunubi> This is very odd, lots of things I usually find in Synaptic aren't comming up, like xubuntu-restricted-extras
<well_laid_lawn> try a different mirror then
<well_laid_lawn> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jrmy> ok so mp3blaster can't find my audio device how do I select a default device?"
<jrmy> not with mp3blaster but with my audio driver
<jrmy> I normally have alot of control options I only need the first set
<jrmy> it's like its detecting 5 different devices
<jrmy> but only the first one works
<jrmy> idk maybe I have to try another teminal based audio player
<jrmy> anyways need to go to bed..I'll ask tomorrow
<jrmy> 5/quit
<Fudge> oops
<raju> i am not getting sound in my system , which is installed xubuntu 11.10
<raju> can any one help me with this
<Myrtti> have you checked with alsamixer that the volume is ok?
<Sysi> has it worked with stable xubuntu version?
<raju> Myrtti,  it is maximum
<raju> Sysi,  to attempt a call i've placed in mute and re-enabled from that instant i am not getting sound
<incorrect> in the bottom right of the window manager there is always a tab that covers up part of the app, can this be removed?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm guessing that's the grip to stretch the window out with the mouse so it'd be a theme issue. try a completely different theme and see if it changes incorrect
<incorrect> gtk theme or window manager?
<well_laid_lawn> it won't be the gtk theme
<well_laid_lawn> xfwm theme
<well_laid_lawn> xfwm4 theme
<well_laid_lawn> I should say
<incorrect> all the themes seem to have them
<well_laid_lawn> picture please
<incorrect> one sec
<well_laid_lawn> I did say I was guessing it was the grip
<well_laid_lawn> but all themes will have them
<incorrect> just doing a screen grab
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<well_laid_lawn> big ears
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<incorrect> :D
<incorrect> http://picpaste.com/thegrip-DUo8Gasi.png
<Sysi> it's in gtk theme actually
<Sysi> you can find theme without it or do some ~/.gtkrc hack
<well_laid_lawn> o
<incorrect> i thought it might be, as it changed with the gtk theme
<well_laid_lawn> I do believe I've never seen that in any other wm then xfce
<incorrect> i think it is because i went from ubuntu to xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> it's the xfwm theme I'm sure
<incorrect> brb, i think i need to log back in
<Sysi> well_laid_lawn: I know it's in gtk theme and that you can get rid of it with a hack with file I mentioned, you can try installing openbox and running openbox --replace
<well_laid_lawn> I don't have that cropping up in any of my myriad of gtk themes here on my lightweight arch install
<well_laid_lawn> I've only seen it in xfce
<well_laid_lawn> but I haven't seen everything...
<well_laid_lawn> yet
<Sysi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/disable-the-resize-grip-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<incorrect> thanks guys! i can't express how much that thing was irritating me
<well_laid_lawn> what was the fix?
<incorrect> thanks Sysi i used that
<TheSheep> ooh, me too!
<incorrect> whose ding bat idea was it to get a random widget to be drawn over the top of all apps?
<TheSheep> incorrect: unity does things like that
<incorrect> yes i noticed, i don't understand a lot of the choices made with unity
<knome> the idea was good, but the implementation not so good. we tried to make the grip less obtrusive, but gtk didn't allow
<knome> (in xubuntu)
<incorrect> i really like xubuntu, once you enable the gnome session to get a few more features back, its great
<knome> hmm? once you use gnome in xubuntu? doesn't that mean you are using ubuntu anyway?
<incorrect> gone are the days when my desktop was just starting sawfish
<incorrect> knome, there is an option to start kde/gnome session in the autostart
<incorrect> it brings back things like pressing alt+ctrl+l to lock the desktop
<incorrect> and the cute ssh-agent interface
<knome> yeah. if you choose the gnome session, you are using ubuntu.
<incorrect> not at login
<well_laid_lawn> the option in the window manager settings
<knome> i don't understand, but what ever.
<incorrect> look in settings manager, session and startup, and under advanced
<Sysi> screen lock should work without it too
<incorrect> maybe because i didn't do a straight install of xubuntu
<incorrect> i had to tick the launch gnome services on startup
<knome> right, enabling gnome *services*, not session
<knome> should have said that in the first place
<incorrect> oh my mistake
<knome> :)
<incorrect> sorry service, session, huff
<incorrect> i was doing it from memory which often is entirely accurate
<jarnos> Why does Building data structures take so much time in Update Manager?
<jarnos> update-apt-xapian-index and Xorg take both more than 40% CPU
<jarnos> that took several minutes
<jarnos> I can move mouse and use virtual console but otherwise user interface seems to be stuck.
<jarnos> I happened during parole playback, but killing parole does not help.
<jarnos> ^It
<TheSheep> how about memory? something is using up all of it?
<TheSheep> you can order top by memory by pressing Oo
<jarnos> TheSheep, no, there is plenty of memory free. But for some reason parole did not kill by killall
<jarnos> I guess I could use some other command to kill parole
<jarnos> like kill -9, or is there a semi alternative?
<TheSheep> you could use strace to see what it is doing
<TheSheep> but I had a similar problem with vlc, I think it's one of the codecs that is broken
<jarnos> kill -15 did not work, kill -9 did and UI works again :)
<TheSheep> cheers
<Synlu> hum...hello
<knome> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xrdodrx> TheSheep: in case you're wondering that's a bug on launchpad against vlc
<xrdodrx> I had to compile it myself to get it to work properly
<xrdodrx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/743323
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 743323 in vlc (Ubuntu Natty) "vlc memory leak" [High,Fix released]
<xrdodrx> it should have been fixed already though
<xrdodrx> :<
<xrdodrx> at least according to the report
<TheSheep> will probably appear in the next version of ubuntu
<ZaaMmY> hi all
<ZaaMmY> I am SaaMmY
<ZaaMmY> on xubuntu on an other pc
<ZaaMmY> I would transfer all my xubuntu here
<knome> ZaaMmY, ?
<SaaMmY> maybe what I need is !clone
<SaaMmY> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<SaaMmY> I am trying it
<xrdodrx> oh cool SaaMmY :D
<xrdodrx> I didn't know you could do that
<xrdodrx> Thank you :)
<sorseg> Hello!
<sorseg> Is there anyone alive?
<TheSheep> no
<sorseg> =(
<SaaMmY> I am no1
<sorseg> I've just made a fresh install of xubuntu 11.04 and I can't find keyboard layout indicator to add it to the panel
<sorseg> Should I install something?
<TheSheep> it's now handled by the indicator plugin
<SaaMmY> I want to install a dvb-t dongle in xubuntu
<TheSheep> sorseg: there is also
<TheSheep> !info xfce4-xkb-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-xkb-plugin (source: xfce4-xkb-plugin): xkb layout switch plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3.3-3ubuntu4 (natty), package size 243 kB, installed size 2248 kB
<sorseg> Thanx!
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: I suppose it will see it as a video source, just like webcams
<SaaMmY> no
<SaaMmY> I don't see anything
<TheSheep> lsusb shows something?
<TheSheep> and where are you looking?
<Xunubi> Hi all, small problem has me stumped.. My microphone is feeding directly to my speakers instead of to applications like skype for example (if i speak into my mic, it plays out of my speakers)
<TheSheep> Xunubi: open xfce4-mixer and disable the 'capture' red dots on the second tab
<Xunubi> TheSheep: Is xfce4-mixer the "speaker icon" on my taskbar, or a seperate program?
<TheSheep> the same
<Xunubi> TheSheep: I have done as you say in, the static noise in my speakers (from my mic) continues, and when I reopen the settings window, the red lights are back.
<TheSheep> hmm, you are right
<TheSheep> I was confused as to what they do
<Xunubi> I just uninstalled xfce4-mixer ... is there a config file I should manually delete before reinstalling? (I'm trying to remove user error from this, i.e. some weird settings I may have altered)
<TheSheep> Xunubi: don't uninstall it
<TheSheep> install it back, use the dropdown at the top to swicth to a 'capture' device
<Xunubi> TheSheep: Done.
<Xunubi> There are two captures coming up in that list, one "playback" and then HDA INTEL PCH and REALTEK ALC 889
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> funny thing, I didn't manage to mute the feedback loop from the mic :/
<Xunubi> Yeah, I may try running the default gnome sound mixer, I just switched to XFCE from Gnome and I didn't have any issues with the Gnome mixer
<Xunubi> Should my update manager be telling me to install UBUNTU 10.10 instead of Xubuntu? lol hmmm
<Xunubi> Two harddrives, SDA1 = boot and root, SDB = /home and /swap ...if I were to install over the top of my current distro, with manual partition choices, leaving /home and /swap as they are, would the new install of xubuntu 11.04 accept those partitions? (there's no encription involved on any of the partitions)
<knome> (you shouldn't specify a mountpoint for swap, the "filesystem" should just be swap)
<Xunubi> That is how it is, I just worded it badly
<knome> Xunubi, and yes, it would, just select the manual partition stuff, and tell the installe to mount sdb1 to /home, but not format
<knome> Xunubi, you might want to copy the hidden (.-starting) folders, especially .config to some backup location, so you'll really get a fresh installation (unless you WANT to keep those settings)
<TheSheep> or just create a new user
<knome> that too
<Xunubi> The settings are the problem, I've really messed up this install, and I think it's going to complicate it further with using update manager, so I'm going to wipe SDA, install xubuntu 11.04 (currently running 10.04 LTS) and just keep the /home and /swap on the seperate hard drive, ideally with NO SETTINGS remembered from previous installation.
<knome> most people just want to use the same username everywhere, and that's kind of wise :)
<knome> Xunubi, then move all the .starting files and directories in /home/youruser/ to backup location
<Xunubi> even big directories like .wine ?
<knome> well, that's why i said "backup location", because you might want to copy that back
<Xunubi> *searches for external hard drive*
<knome> if you move them to /home/yourusername/backup/, that shouldn't take long as the files aren't physically moved, they are just pointed to other location on the disk
<Xunubi> knome: thanks for the advive
<Xunubi> advice*
<knome> no need for external drive, if you're not going to format /home
<knome> just move them to a directory under home
<knome> and you'll have them handy
<Xunubi> because if theyre not simply in /home ...they won't be read?
<knome> yes. :)
<Xunubi> Awesome :)
<Xunubi> As you can probably tell I'm quite new to linux (more so XFCE) but so far, it's definately my fav WM
<knome> we all have to start somewhere, and; welcome :)
<Xunubi> Also getting a much warmer reception here than over at the #kubuntu hang-out lol
<Xunubi> knome; created folder 'backup', moved all .files many are starting to reappear in my home folder at random (.cache,.config,.local.xchat2 etc
<Xunubi> This should be the last thing I do, with nothing running, before restarting my machine (I am guessing?)
<knome> Xunubi, just remove those again once you've reinstalled
<knome> Xunubi, or, you can just boot the livecd, and when the partition is mounted from there, remove those, and then install
<knome> Xunubi, i think that's the best way to do it, to make sure no old configuration pops in
<knome> Xunubi, but now you got the backups :)
<knome> brb, boot
<Xunubi> knome: thanks
<etech> Xubuntu Oneiric A2 running well on my Dell Mini  9 - well done code...
<knome> etech, good to hear that
<etech> Xubuntu 11.11 will be great
<knome> there probably won't be a 11.11 though ;)
<Xunubi> Will 11.11 be the new LTS?
<knome> Xunubi, nope
<knome> Xunubi, 12.04 will
<Xunubi> Ah :)
<Olbi|2> I'm trying actually Xubuntu 11.04 64 bit on Acer Aspire One 722 with AMD C-50
<etech> Only thing I removed was oneconf.  Crashed constantly.
<Olbi|2> Installation isn't possible cause system was freezing all the time after booting to LiveCD
<Olbi|2> i had to install on another PC that replace HDD with installed system
<etech> use the Alt installation - text and slow can be good ;)
<knome> Olbi|2, did you happen to test the disc integrity? or the alternative cd?
<Olbi|2> it was on pendrive :)
<Olbi|2> tested 3 pendrive, on all was same thing :]
<Olbi|2> all was good working, even Broadcom wifi :D
<knome> ZaaMmY, are you having connection problems or something?
<ZaaMmY> nono
<ZaaMmY> it's ok
<knome> Olbi|2, device support is better and better
<ZaaMmY> just testing mount
<knome> ZaaMmY, okay, just checking because you were going in and out
<ZaaMmY> XD
<etech> I had to connect to my wired lan for Broadcom wlan... no big deal though
<ZaaMmY> for vfat which is the <options>
<Olbi|2> and but strange is that AMD didn't provide closed source drivers, only open source :P
<Olbi|2> for C-50 APU
<etech> Oneiric Ocelot should be (11.10) - not an LTS ;(
<Olbi|2> It should be 12.04 or 12.10 if I remember good from official announce
<knome> (sorry, just checking)
<knome> !devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<knome> !devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie is a tool that can perform actions on windows when running applications. Actions include resizing, positioning, pinning etc. Use the package gdevilspie to configure from GUI, or see usage information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<knome> better :)
<knome> Olbi|2, yup, 12.04 is LTS
<knome> every .04 release on even years
<knome> (that is, LTS every 2 years, unless mr. shuttleworth decided something else)
<knome> s/decided/decides/
<Olbi|2> hmm, oneiric livecd on virtualbox isnt working yet :P
<Olbi|2> some1 started it with livecd mode on latest vbox?
<GridCube> Olbi|2, oneiric live images doesn't work
<GridCube> its a problem whit lightdm and sessions
<GridCube> it hasn't been fixed yet
<GridCube> you can install anyway and try the installed version
<Olbi|2> GridCube: ok, very thx, trying alternate version
<GridCube> you can install from the livecd cd too, you just need to choose the Install option at boot
<schijnndraeff> I had installed KDE on my system, decided I didn't like it, and uninstalled it.  Now DVD and audio playback aren't working.  I assume I uninstalled something I shouldn't have.  Can anyone help?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> are you using xubuntu now?
<GridCube> if yes then > sudo apt-get xubuntu-restricted-extras
<pteague> anybody here good with debugging network interfaces? i just built a new box, installed xubuntu natty, & i'm trying to rsync a bunch of stuff over to it... it doesn't matter if i initialize it on the new box or the box it's pulling from it's dead slow even though the indicator lights show everything should be using a gigabit network
<pteague> when stuff is going through it goes fast, but it seems to only be able to do things in spurts... ping from that particular box to the gateway seems to be losing packets.... i.e. just went from icmp_req=797 to icmp_req=823
<pteague> wow, then icmp_req=824... followed immediately by 865-877 saying destination host unreachable... wtf is going on?
<xunubi> Hmm is there any possible reason why I get blazing fast download speeds on xubuntu 10.04-2 LTS and horridly slow speeds on 11.04?
<Sysi> more seeders on other? or diferent mirror
<xunubi> Example: On 10.04, getting restricted extras took maybe 45 seconds, on 11.04 it's been around 40 mins (still going) 9,401 b/s maxing out at 55 kb/s
<xunubi> Sysi: I guess, though I'm inclined to believe it's alterations to wifi drivers, web pages are also taking an age to load, I'm going to test direct downloads from websites after this finishes
<Sysi> could be that too
<Sysi> atheros wifi chip?
<xunubi> I forget the command to check, ndiswrapper or something?
<Sysi> lspci
<Sysi> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in natty
<Sysi> well, that's used if you need to use windows-drivers
<xunubi> Manufacturer: TP-Link, response from terminal is: Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<xunubi> ah yes I remember now :) back when I had 8.04 on my laptop I had to use ndiswrapper for that
<Sysi> do you have system updated? it should get fixed with kernel update
<Sysi> or try: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=115173
<xunubi> apt-get update just updates repositories etc right? you're referring to update manager?
<xunubi> Sysi: Thanks for the link, I can't believe I forgot to update :) hopefully that will fix it, if not I'll try making the file as suggested in the link you posted.
<xunubi> Sysi: It appears to be wireless driver related.  Update Manager taking just as long.
<xunubi> is there a command to update the kernal without all the other bulky stuff in update-manager? (then i can download the rest with a proper connection speed) :p
#xubuntu 2012-08-13
<David-A> MikeDRU: if you can login as guest, try elevate to root from there. guest cannot sudo, so while guest try "su" plus root's password. if su worked you should have a # prompt. then add a user with "adduser mike" and make mike an admin with "adduser mike adm" and/or "adduser mike admin". (no quotes ("") round the commands). can you login as mike then? (change "mike" in preceding commands if that is wrong)
<David-A> MikeDRU: (can guest login to a graphical environment? if not, the thing that is wrong may prevent mike too.)
<MikeDRU> I do login as a guest in the graphical environment, but apparently "su" plus rott's password doesn't work, it answers with "command not found".
<MikeDRU> David-A: I do login as a guest in the graphical environment, but apparently "su" plus rott's password doesn't work, it answers with "command not found".
<David-A> just "su" and newline, then it asks for a password
<MikeDRU> David-A: doesn't work, "su: Authentication failure"
<David-A> MikeDRU: then you (or it) has forgot root's password
<W4sp> David-A: PMFJI. The recommend way to interactively work as root with the shell is 'sudo -i'. The password required to login is yours. AS you are a guest you are not in the list of sudoers and hence you cannot authorise.
<David-A> W4sp: thats the problem, Mike cannot login as anything else than guest. guest should be able to "su" thou.
<MikeDRU> David-A, W4sp: I only can log in as root with Crtl+ALt+F1
<David-A> W4sp: (more background 28 minutes ago and forward)
<David-A> MikeDRU: fine, login as root and issue the adduser commands.
<W4sp> David-A: MikeDRU I have just joined the channel and had the impression the the issue is freshly discussed.
<David-A> W4sp: okay, i know, there are logs in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mikeDRU> David-A: ok, I reboot into Ctrl+Alt+F1 and followed your instruction, but I can't add my principal user, because the user already exist. Nevertheless, I could create another user, and log in with that one (let's call it DRU). However, I can't log into my original user (mike) yet. At this stage the only thing it answer me is "Checking battery status." I am actually logged as DRU.
<mikeDRU> The point is that I would like to log in as "mike" at leat to copy all my data.
<David-A> mikeDRU: so you have a user "mike", but you said your normal user was "root". do you know mike's password?
<mikeDRU> no sorry, what I meant was that my normal user wasnamed  "mike" and was the root user
<mikeDRU> And yes, I know the password and it's correct, as I've just used it to add the user "DRU"
<mikeDRU> David-A:
<David-A> mikeDRU: lets clean up mike's dot-files (hidden files, files beginning with a dot in his home directory, files with the personal settings)
<David-A> mikeDRU: can you from guest or dru use the command "su mike" to login as mike?
<David-A> mikeDRU: btw, how are you logged in while chatting here?
<mikeDRU> I am logged in as DRU, ad I can use the command su mike in the terminal
<David-A> mikeDRU: now, mike in a terminal can clean up mike's settings by renaming dot-files. by renaming instead of removing nothing is lost, but do you know if mike have important emails, bookmarks or photos that may be hidden among these dot-files?
<mikeDRU> David-A: no, there shoudln't be any important thing hidden in the dot files. BTW, I have a backup copy, I just can't access to it right now, so also if something will get lost there will be no problem. So, what's the command to search and rename the dot-files in the terminal?
<David-A> mikeDRU: an easy way would be to create a directory "old-dot-files" and move all dot-files there. while in his home dir, commands would be "mkdir old-dot-files" and "mv .??* old-dot-files" (the ".??*" will match dot-files except "." and ".." which must not and can not be moved)
<David-A> mikeDRU: i assume logged in as mike in /home/mike. if the mv command complains about privileges or rights theres a problem to be fixed.
<xubuntu572> Will Xubuntu move to a 5 year LTS?
<mikeDRU> David-A: no, I am logged in as mike in /DRU/home
<David-A> mikeDRU: (logged in as mike via "su mike" requires a "cd" before the "mkdir" and "mv". make sure your are in /home/mike for "mkdir" and "mv" commands)
<bazhang> xubuntu572, it already did
<xubuntu572> bazhang ...when?
<bazhang> since 12.04
<xubuntu572> Xubuntu.org states 3 year LTS
<mikeDRU> David-A: the answer to "cd mkdir  old-dot files" has been "No such file or directory"
<David-A> mikeDRU: should be different commands: "cd /home/mike" and "mkdir old-dot-files" (and no space in old-dot-files)
<David-A> (and no "" around the commands, as usual)
<mikeDRU> David-A: sure
<David-A> (i just type "" to visualize where they begin and end, but such meta philosophical things always takes a lot of explanation, quite unnessessary, it seems)
<mikeDRU> David-A: no chnges, always "No such file or directory"
<David-A> mikeDRU: when? after "cd /home/mike" or "mkdir old-dot-files"?
<mikeDRU> after "cd /home/mike"
<David-A> mikeDRU: if the name actually is "mike" and there is no /home/mike, he will naturally have some problem logging in.
<David-A> mikeDRU: are you sure there is a registered user named "mike"? we could try just create a /home/mike for him and it won't have any corrupt dot-files, it will be clean and empty. but you talked about a backup, as if /home/mike have existed. where is it now then?
<mikeDRU> David-A: sorry, just a stupid mispelling problem. I've done "mkdir" as well as "mv" commands, should I try to reboot now?
<David-A> mikeDRU: no reboot needed.
<David-A> mikeDRU: what have you done so far?
<David-A> mikeDRU: okay, the move out of the way of dot-files have succeded. try login as mike from the graphical login screen.
<mikeDRU> "mkdir" and "mv" to move the old-dot-files in the new created directory at /home/mike
<mikeDRU> David-A: ok now I finally can login into mike. However, there is not even one document of file here. It is like a completely brand new user, and the directory old-dot-files is empty.
<David-A> mikeDRU: isi old-dot-files empty even if you show hidden files? ("ls -A" in a terminal or Ctrl-H in file browser)
<David-A> *is
<mikeDRU> David-A: no you are right, the old-dot files are over there? Is there a way to recover all the other documents?
<David-A> mikeDRU: normal documents are in /home/mike or /home/mike/Documents, /home/mike/Music, etc, don't know where they have gone, the "mv .??* ..." should not have moved them, so guess they were gone already.
<mikeDRU> David
<mikeDRU> David-A: So do you think there is a way to undestand what has happened? Because it's like havinga a brand new user, with no documents aywhere.
<David-A> mikeDRU: no, i don't know. 1) do you out of curiosity look around the filesystem now and then, and when the last time you looked into /home/mike and remember if there were documents there then? 2) do you remember a unique filename that should be there that you can search the whole disk for?
<mikeDRU> David-A: I'v e been one week without accessing mike, but last time everything was there. I do remember the name of a unique file, I'll try to look at it tomorrow. n well thanks very much for your time and help David, it has been extremely appreciated!
<David-A> mikeDRU: okay, say the unique name was "Madonna_-_Like_a_prayer.mp3" then you can search the whole file system using "find / -name  "Madonna_-_Like_a_prayer.mp3"" (now skip the outer "" and keep the inner ""). like this everything must match, small/big letters, every little _ and -. with -iname it ignores case. with "*" you can add wildcards.
<David-A> come back...
<W4sp> !cookies | David-A
<ubottu> David-A: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<David-A> !icecream
<David-A> !bot buzy or what?
<ubottu> David-A: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<well_laid_lawn> man strstr
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<Maccer> So I got the latest xfce 4.10 from the xubuntu ppa, now... how would I be able to change the notification settings?  It isn't included in the settings manager anymore for some reason.
<Maccer> (in particular, I just need to change the position)
<Maccer> Hrm, there's a notify-location parameter, but it's an integer, and I have no idea what it specifies.
<Maccer> Solved it, I just had to run xfce4-notifyd-config.  It's odd it's not in the settings manager at the moment.
<ryan1995> Hey does anyone know any good games I can download?
<blackgatonegro> free or paid?
<ryan1995> Free
<ryan1995> lol
<Unit193> What type do you like?
<TheSheep> ryan1995: wesnoth is nice
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php  help?
<TheSheep> ryan1995: and frogatto
<ryan1995> Almost any type :)
<ryan1995> What are those?
<ryan1995> Ive never heard of them
<Unit193> gl117, frozenbubble, trigger, enigma... :D
<ryan1995> :D link?
<TheSheep> ryan1995: they are all in the repository
<TheSheep> ryan1995: you can install them with the software center
<TheSheep> ryan1995: or synaptic
<ryan1995> Oh ok :)
<ryan1995> Thanks alot :D
<Unit193> The alot welcomes you.
<ryan1995> Lmao
<ryan1995> Whats up everyone?
<TheSheep> sky, mostly
<ryan1995> Lol
<ryan1995> I have another question .__.
<ryan1995> This game I like cant download cause it says its for windows only is there a way arround that?
<Unit193> It may work in wine, check the !appdb
<TheSheep> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ryan1995> Whats wine?
<ryan1995> Im kinda new to xubuntu Lol
<blackgatonegro> easier way? getdeb
<blackgatonegro> http://www.playdeb.net/
<blackgatonegro> just add the repositories
<ryan1995> whats a repositorie?
<TheSheep> ryan1995: wine is a windows emulator, kinda
<TheSheep> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ryan1995> Oh
<ryan1995> How do I download wine?
<TheSheep> it's in the repositories, just install it with the software center or synaptic package manager
<ryan1995> Oh ok
<ryan1995> Can someone help me theres something wrong with my mouse, when i move it in a part of my screen it dissapears?
<Shirakawasuna> I was getting that while using the nouveau driver, ryan1995
<ryan1995> I don't know what nouveau driver is.
<Shirakawasuna> so I switched back to the nvidia binary (nvidia-current)
<Shirakawasuna> ryan1995:  lsmod | grep nouveau
<ryan1995> What does that do?
<ryan1995> ?
<ryan1995> *Sigh*
<Shirakawasuna> it searches for nouveau in your loaded modules
<ryan1995> I typed that in nothing happened?
<Shirakawasuna> then it isn't loaded
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> it's possible we had different issues
<ryan1995> Maybe
<Ldsd00> ??????????????
<Ldsd00> IS SOMEONE HERE
<ryan1995> YES
<Ldsd00> KK
<ryan1995> ??
<knome> he's gone
<Shirakawasuna> he just wanted to know if you were here
<Shirakawasuna> and you are
<Shirakawasuna> so all is well in the world
<ryan1995> Lol
<ryan1995> All is almost well in the world
<ryan1995> Except for my mouse
<ryan1995> Can someone help me theres something wrong with my mouse, when i move it in a part of my screen it dissapears?
<knome> ryan1995, try some patience :) we all saw the question; if somebody knows the answer, they will most probably reply when they have time. meanwhile, you can try the ubuntuforums or askubuntu
<ryan1995> I am and I did lol
<knome> (to be exact: wait more than 8mins before repeating)
<ryan1995> Lol
<sgheppy> hello :)
<sgheppy> hello :)
<knome> hello, we can hear you.
<sgheppy> thanks :)
<sgheppy> i have a question ( sorry for my bad english)
<sgheppy> i have a desktop pc with 512Ram and AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+
<sgheppy> you think xubuntu runs good on
<sgheppy> or i look for more light distro?
<knome> it should run with 512 ram, but don't expect it to be lightning fast
<aquix> that might be pushing it, I would go for a distro like crunchbang.
<knome> i run xubuntu well enough with an eeepc 4G, which has 512mb and celeron M 353
<knome> of course, you can forget graphics editing and stuff mostly, but it works
<sgheppy> i understand ... thanks for helpfulness
<sgheppy> :)
<sgheppy> and thanks for the helpfulness distro ;-)
<sgheppy> *fabulous
<knome> np
<knome> thanks, and enjoy it
<sgheppy> :P
<Ofloo_> hi there does anyone got an alternative to the current xubuntu greeter without having to install so many unity crap and gnome dependencies ?
<astraljava> Ofloo: Which dependencies do you consider pulling unity and gnome?
<W4sp> Ofloo: xdm is X.org only. It does not let you chose your DM though.
<Sysi> xdm is a dm, and it's not used in xubuntu by default
<W4sp> Sysi. Correct, sorry. It does not let you chose your DE.
<Sysi> doesn't have anything to do with lightdm theming though
<W4sp> Sysi: What i meant was you can replace lightdm or gdm with xdm. But xdm does not let you chose your desktop environment during login.
<Sysi> it don't think it's not very good with theming either, lxdm or slim would probanly be better
<W4sp> Sysi: You mean, if Ofloo want's to replace lightdm with xdm and use say fvwm  it's better to start with lubuntu?
<Sysi> I say, if he wants to use another DM or lightdm theme, xdm doesn't appear as very tempting choice
<W4sp> Sysi: That's perfectly correct. There are ways to customise xdm's appearence but the functionality lags behind lightdm. Lightdm can be  highly customised. But I understand that the issue is to avoid GNOME.
<W4sp> Sysi: There are other implications as well. Have a look at evolution (email) and password storage. You require seahorse, don't you? That brings you back to GNOME.
<Sysi> lightdm isn't gnome, gdm is
<Sysi> dunno about lightdm-greeters
<W4sp> I dond't say lightdm is GNOME. Lightdm is an entire own project.
<W4sp> Actually, Why have a dm anyway.
<Sysi> it has some functionality, everyone don't need that
<ztxgpsman> question for the wireless experts. I experience random drop outs from my micro pc running xubuntu 12.04. The wireless card is a realtek 8191se. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1144754/ for output of relevant data. I tried (I think successfully but not sure) to install compat wireless but tried through software manager so not sure if I chose the right one...about 25 entries listed. The random dropping off was very bad earlier,
<ztxgpsman> every 2 mins, but has stabilised since my attempt to install compat. any clues a) to check if im using compat drivers and b) thoughts on random dropping off of the wireless. I see the "reasons" in dmesg but my windows laptop holds the signal no problem. tired changing channels etc no luck. thanks
<xubuntu158> hi everyone. what is the best way to make USB drive with xubuntu alternate x64?
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu158
<ubottu> xubuntu158: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<W4sp> !best | xubuntu158
<ubottu> xubuntu158: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xubuntu158> i need to install xubuntu to my laptop, it has no CD drive, so i need to make a bootable USB
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSheep> xubuntu158: that link has a list of install methods you can use
<TheSheep> xubuntu158: all of them should work
<xubuntu158> i thought they are work only with original Ubuntu
<xubuntu158> oh my bad english >.<
<W4sp> xubuntu158: What OS do you have available to create the USB?
<TheSheep> usually you can select a xubuntu image instead of teh ubuntu one, or install xubuntu-desktop instead of ubuntu-desktop, in case of installing on top of the server
<xubuntu158> W4sp, i'm using xubuntu right now, but there were some errors during installation, so i want to reinstall it
<GridCube> xubuntu158, unetbootin should do the work
<xubuntu158> the log says there were problems with creating ext4 filesystem, i don't remember the details
<W4sp> xubuntu158: OK. Why don't you use the media you used to install the xubuntu you have currently running?
<xubuntu158> because I think that errors occured because of problems with the media, i used standard live usb creator shipped with ubuntu
<xubuntu158> should unetbootin work with alternate ISO?
<W4sp> OK, if you repeat the step and download the image check the checksums SHA256 or MD5 to ensure you have a good start. That said, if the .iso image is faulty you usually don't get that far.
<xubuntu158> ok i'm going to use unetbootin with alternate ISO, hope it'll work
<W4sp> xubuntu158: If you suffer from slow bandwith or have intermittent drops and network blips use torrent.
<W4sp> xubuntu158: OK.
<xubuntu158> I use torrents
<W4sp> xubuntu158: Then you should be fine. Good luck.
<xubuntu158> thanks, bye
<ztxgpsman> any input from my earlier post ? :) key question is how to tell if im using the compat drivers for m rt8191se?
<GridCube> sorry ztxgpsman :/
<ztxgpsman> GridCube, thanks for looking anyway, i'll keep googling!
<W4sp> pwd
<GridCube> ztxgpsman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126/comments/212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567016 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "duplicate for #401126 Wireless won't work on Lenovo Thinkpad T510 - rtl8192se" [Medium,Fix released]
<ztxgpsman> GridCube, now i will show my ignorance. recompile the 8192.... so where would the driver reside on my system, going to run off and do a find now but clues? :)
<GridCube> you need to download it from realtek's
<ztxgpsman> GridCube, nice, thanks! will report bak
<GridCube> ztxgpsman, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=226&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2281
<xubuntu950> xubuntu is not booting after update/logout
<xubuntu950> i can boot from usb, though, help...
<ztxgpsman> GridCube, dumb question...best place to put the driver prior to install? (not done it before) /usr/bin /usr/lib???
<GridCube> no idea, ~/Downloads?
<GridCube> never had to do this myself
<ztxgpsman> GridCube, sri should have been specific. i have the tarball but wondered on best practice for installation location. no worries. :)
<GridCube> ztxgpsman, i think that the make install knows where to place stuff
<GridCube> (i might be wrong tho)
<ztxgpsman> GridCube, hi the install of the driver is working, i'll see if it reliable. thanks for the help. it does look like (lshw and lsmod) that the previous driver had compat included after all.
<GridCube> :) ok
<GridCube> good luck ztxgpsman
<goliat> Hello, Ive just started up my laptop from suspend and the screen is much darker now. The screen brightness  button doesn't work since it's at max already. Is there anyway i can get the original screen brightness back without rebooting? Like killing the gui and do startx again?
<holstein> you could try logging out and back in, though i bet rebooting is the only way... i would probably try a few different kernels for troubleshooting, and maybe search for a kernel argument for your grahpics hardware on the wikis... OR, try a different driver for your graphics
<goliat> Holstein: ok, is there though anyway to stop xfce/gui in the terminal and then start it again?
<drc> goliat: IIRC, when I last had this happen to me (I don't use suspend much), I had to go into the BIOS to reset the base brightness (something reset it to real dark).  Just in case :)
<holstein> goliat: sure.. you can restart what you like.. but in my experience, i had to reboot. then i found a kernel argument to add.. then a different kernel did not require that argument
<goliat> holstein: Ok, kernel argument is something i have never heard of.
<goliat> drc: Well i know reboot fix it's but i was just looking for a way to possibly avoid it ^^
<xubuntu336> my first time on xubuntu. Tried unity for 6 months now, but it makes me dizzy and annoyed. Tried lubuntu, but crashes sometimes... Hoping for xubuntu!
<holstein> xubuntu336: did you just install xubuntu-desktop?
<xubuntu336> at the moment...
<xubuntu336> i am hoping for the quick startup and shutdown that has been accomplished with the lastest ubuntu versions, and the predictability and overview of the old ubuntu desktop environment
<drc> xubuntu336: Xubuntu's boring...no flash, no crash :)
<xubuntu336> anyone who has compared ubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu/mint? I have mint on another computer, and i feel it is slower than the old ubuntu was...
<holstein> mint is not ubuntu... it would depend on what UI, and maybe you have different kernels on the machines
<xubuntu336> mate
<holstein> the base is so similar, i would expect with similar kernels and something like XFCE on both, should be similar
<furycd001> Hi im looking to make an archive of my file system in the form of a tar file so that i can copy it onto another computer.  Can anyone tell me how i can do this :?
<holstein> furycd001: i would probably look at doing that from a live CD... i might consider just using something like clonezilla
<furycd001> holstein: If i boot from usb could i just run the tar command in terminal then copy to another usb :?
<Sysi> clonezilla should do about the same and it will be easier
<Sysi> it's meant for that after all
<furycd001> sysi: Ok thanks :-)  I'll go take a look at clonezilla ;-)
<Viva_Caligula> How do I install a folder full of .debs?
<cr1st0> i acidentaly removed the wireless icon from the up painel how i put it back?
<Viva_Caligula> I have a terminal pointed at where the debs are, but some trial and error has shown that I forgot how
<GridCube> Viva_Caligula, install gdebi and gdebi them
<Viva_Caligula> cr1st0: right click the panel and go to properties
<GridCube> cr1st0, it should respawn
<Viva_Caligula> err, wait
<GridCube> cr1st0, if not you need to re-add the plugins indicators panel item
<Viva_Caligula> add new items, not properties
<Viva_Caligula> gdebi and gdebi?
<GridCube> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5build1 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 195 kB
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<GridCube> then from that folder you simply gdebi nameofapp.deb
<GridCube> and it should attempt to install it
<GridCube> it should also work from thunar
<Viva_Caligula> ah, I was trying to apt-get install *.deb and it was trying to look them up in the repository
<Viva_Caligula> apt-get gdebi, or just gdebi?
<GridCube> well, yeah, that was wron :)
<GridCube> Viva_Caligula, you need to install gdebi first
<Viva_Caligula> I did
<GridCube> you do it with: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<GridCube> then you do: gdebi /path/to/deb.deb
<Viva_Caligula> sudo gdebi *.deb isn't working
<GridCube> and it should launch the installer
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> that wont work
<GridCube> you need to do them manually each one
<Viva_Caligula> it's trying to isntall them one by one, and dependancies are acting up
<GridCube> well thats bind to happen
<Viva_Caligula> they're all part of the same program
<GridCube> doesnt it has a readme file?
<GridCube> s/has/have
<Viva_Caligula> it does, and it refers me to their website
<GridCube> and theres no instructions there?
<Viva_Caligula> and the website mentions a non-existant setup script
<GridCube> get in touch with them and ask for it
<Viva_Caligula> the program is open office if that helps
<Viva_Caligula> it just included a folder full of debs, one with a readme in text and html versions, and a 3rd one with 2 liscencing stuff
<GridCube> there should be one of the debs thats the principal one, the one that calls all others
<GridCube> it should detect that all the other debs are in the same folder and install them properly
<Viva_Caligula> via trial and error, and found the main one, and installed it
<Viva_Caligula> then i added the desktop integration one from another folder, but still no menu entry under office
<Viva_Caligula> oh, i think I see, it didn't install the other ones
<Viva_Caligula> so now i have to do them 1 by one? -_-
<GridCube> probably
<cr1st0> how to restore the indicator plugin?
<cr1st0> i can0t figureit
<cr1st0> i removed and add it
<cr1st0> but still don't have the wireless icon
<GridCube> cr1st0, on the contextual menu from the panel, choose >panel >add new elements
<GridCube> then search for the indicators plugin
<GridCube> it should re-add it
#xubuntu 2012-08-14
<cr1st0> it says when you remove the speaker icon for example, if you remove this it's lost forever...
<Viva_Caligula> GridCube: are package names case sensitive?
<Viva_Caligula> ifso, a stupid error on appache's part is keeping me from installing the rest of it, unless i can edit the name of the package
<GridCube> Viva_Caligula, all name files are case sensitive, this is linux
<Viva_Caligula> so, i need a way of renaming an installed package then
<Viva_Caligula> >_<
<cr1st0> my problem is solved
<GridCube> cr1st0, :) what was it?
<cr1st0> dunno it apear again
<GridCube> mmhm
<Viva_Caligula> Is .deb a rename of a standard compression, or is it a distinct one?
<cr1st0> debian
<cr1st0> package for debian
<Viva_Caligula> I forgot i could I just use dpkg to build it :s
<LazarusDS> Greetings all.
<LazarusDS> I've got a problem with the indicator that shows volume adjustments. It used to work when I had installed Ubuntu 12.04. But when I installed XFCE 4 to get rid of Unity, it stopped working properly.
<LazarusDS> Now it just shows up blank, no matter what my volume is at.
<LazarusDS> Volume itself works. And my multimedia keys change volume fine.
<LazarusDS> It's the indicator that's broken. T_T
<LazarusDS> Gah. my computer crashed.
<LazarusDS> Anyone know about the volume indicator thing I was talking about?
<GridCube> LazarusDS, did you installed the xubuntu-desktop metapckage?
<LazarusDS> I just installed plain Ubuntu 12.04.
<David-A> LazarusDS: this is more of a workaround than fixing the real problem: there is a panel applet "mixer" that shows a volume control in the panel. in its preferences you select what mixer control it should control
<LazarusDS> Hah. You're in both channels, eh, David-A? :P
<GridCube> LazarusDS, go to a terminal and run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<David-A> both? all three!
<Viva_Caligula> I edited the control file to correct the case error, and rebuilt it, and now gdebi won't acknowledge that it's been installed, and it just defaults to the old name
<Viva_Caligula> >_<
<LazarusDS> GridCube: Is that going to change my desktop environment? I like XFCE.
<GridCube> LazarusDS, ...
<GridCube> that will install xubuntu properly
<GridCube> not just xfce
<Viva_Caligula> I don't remember installing open office being this much of a pain last time
<LazarusDS> I just wanted a different desktop environment. Unity is ugly.
<GridCube> all the things you need to have to run xubuntu, it includes more things than just installing xfce
 * Viva_Caligula head desk
<GridCube> like sound indicators
<LazarusDS> So it's not normally suggested to install XFCE by itself?
<GridCube> not if you want xubuntu
<LazarusDS> When I mentioned I used Ubuntu a few years ago, and liked that interface (GNOME 2), it was suggested that I just install XFCE.
<LazarusDS> That's really all I wanted. Was an interface that was like GNOME 2.
<GridCube> if you wann xubuntu you install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<Viva_Caligula> panel, the widgets, thunar, etc are all part of xubuntu, but not sfce itself
<GridCube> LazarusDS, you will get that
<Viva_Caligula> *xfce
<GridCube> Viva_Caligula, no, thats wrong
<Viva_Caligula> anybody here installed open office recently? :T
<GridCube> xubuntu has an x
<GridCube> the x means xfce
<GridCube> no xfce is no xubuntu
<LazarusDS> So I should go hit the friend who told me to just install xfce? Because that's what broke this? T_T;
<GridCube> but only xfce its not xubuntu either
<GridCube> LazarusDS, :) just sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> }{
<Viva_Caligula> GridCube: I was saying xubuntu contained all of those things, but xfce is just xfce
<GridCube> LazarusDS, :) just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<LazarusDS> "xubuntu desktop is already the newest version".
<LazarusDS> So apparently I already have it.
<LazarusDS> Next suggestion? :P
<GridCube> dunno
<Viva_Caligula> sudo apt-get reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<Viva_Caligula> ?
<GridCube> Viva_Caligula, do man apt-get :P
<GridCube> bbl
<LazarusDS> Not a valid operation.
<Viva_Caligula> GridCube: open office isn't in the repositories, apt-get is useless
<Viva_Caligula> do remove then install then
<Viva_Caligula> or do a reinstall via synaptic
<LazarusDS> I assume I should restart after it reinstalls?
<LazarusDS> Or do you not have to in Linux?
<Viva_Caligula> you shouldn't have to
<LazarusDS> Well, it's done. Indicator's still broken.
<Viva_Caligula> try logging out, and starting a new session
<Viva_Caligula> you should select xubuntu session rather than xfce session
<LazarusDS> It always said xubuntu session.
<GridCube> Viva_Caligula, because open office got replaced by the most modern libreoffice
<GridCube> its basically just a change in its name though
<Viva_Caligula> I stuck with the apache open office branch
<GridCube> LazarusDS, check if you create a new user just to test if the indicators are broken for it too
<LazarusDS> That's not a bad idea. I'll check that in a minute.
<LazarusDS> Okay.
<LazarusDS> I made a new user, logged in as an xubunutu session.
<LazarusDS> The volume indicator worked.
<LazarusDS> And I noticed I was logging into my normal account as an xfce session.
<LazarusDS> Changed it to xubunutu.
<LazarusDS> Still doesn't work.
<LazarusDS> T_T;
<Viva_Caligula> it does work in the new account?
<LazarusDS> Yeah.
<Viva_Caligula> :o idea
<Viva_Caligula> try copy/pasting the contents of .config of the new account into your .config, and saying replace on files that are different
<LazarusDS> .config?
<Viva_Caligula> /home/.config
<drc> /home/$USER/.config or more commonly: ~/.config
<LazarusDS> ...crashed again.
<LazarusDS> Can I get to the new account's config from this one? Or do I have to log back into the new one?
<LazarusDS> (I'm a bit new to Linux. Please don't kill me. T_T)
<LazarusDS> Huh.
<LazarusDS> I found it, but it says permission denied.
<Viva_Caligula> open a terminal in that folder and type gksu thunar
<Viva_Caligula> wait, you know what?
<Viva_Caligula> I think you're better off just using the new account
<LazarusDS> Hmm?
<LazarusDS> But then I have to re-setup my panels. For a third time. T_T;
<David-A> LazarusDS: i suggest, instead of copying from the other user, find and move out the offending config file.
<LazarusDS> Hmm?
<LazarusDS> What do you mean?
<LazarusDS> I got into the new account's .config.
<LazarusDS> How would I know what files to copy?
<LazarusDS> T_T
<David-A> LazarusDS: there are hidden files (dot-files) in your home directory. for personal settings and stuff. some of them has a faulty sound setting. the other user had no such file or a fresh such file.
<LazarusDS> Okay.
<LazarusDS> I guess that makes sense.
<LazarusDS> But how would I be able to tell what file is the culprit?
<David-A> LazarusDS: thats what we spend the rest of the night to find out :)
<LazarusDS> T_T
<LazarusDS> Should I just start listing what files are in the new account's .config?
<David-A> LazarusDS: or we kill them all and let god sort it out :)
<LazarusDS> Folders: dconf, Thunar, update-notifier, xfce4.
<LazarusDS> Files: user-dirs.dirs, user-dirs.locale
<LazarusDS> The Thunar folder is empty.
<David-A> LazarusDS: first, we dont remove, but move away / move out, so no important info is lost if we want to restore.
<LazarusDS> dconf has one file.
<LazarusDS> Yeah. I know. I've troubleshooted a computer problem before. Just never on Linux. :P
<LazarusDS> The file in dconf is "user", no file extension.
<LazarusDS> update-notifier is also empty.
<LazarusDS> xfce4 has four folders in it.
<LazarusDS> desktop, panel, xfconf, xfwm4.
<LazarusDS> Any clue so far?
<David-A> LazarusDS: lets move away one at a time, logout/login and see if problem solved (or improved). if no change, move it back and move the next one away.
<David-A> LazarusDS: there are alot of dot-files, so try a few most suspect first: .config .gconf .gnome .gnome2
<Viva_Caligula> be carefull with the sudo'd thunar though
<David-A> LazarusDS: do you need tips for how to move away? if move to a temporary dir or rename to a temporary name?
<LazarusDS> Oh, so you want me to just move one of the files out?
<David-A> LazarusDS: one? well, one at a time.
<LazarusDS> So just like...cut the .config folder out. Put it somewhere for safe keeping. Log out , log back in.
<LazarusDS> See if that fixes it.
<LazarusDS> If not, put it back, pick a new one.
<David-A> LazarusDS: right! have you created a temporary dir for them?
<LazarusDS> Not yet, but I'll have that in a 'sec.
<LazarusDS> I was just making sure I understood you first.
<LazarusDS> When I tried to cut and paste .config, it said "permission denied".
<LazarusDS> Despite the fact that I'm still logged in as root.
<LazarusDS> ...
<LazarusDS> No need.
<LazarusDS> I tried the volume control again.
<LazarusDS> And it works.
<LazarusDS> T_T
<LazarusDS> sad;flkkjhasd;ljh
<LazarusDS> Stupid thing.
<Viva_Caligula> Is a graphical root login as taboo to mention here as it is on the ubuntu forums?
<David-A> LazarusDS: you could do it on a detailed level by moving dirs inside .config etc, but we find things much faster if you move the toplevel dotfiles like .config etc.
<LazarusDS> No need. It works now.
<David-A> LazarusDS: no root please!
<LazarusDS> Thanks for all the help, guys.
<LazarusDS> I'm glad it works. ^^;
<David-A> LazarusDS: the dot-files is owned by you, the temporary dir you created should be owned by you. no copy/paste, just move it, and move it back if needed.
<LazarusDS> I don't need to anymore.
<LazarusDS> The volume indicator is working now.
<LazarusDS> I dunno why.
<David-A> LazarusDS: so you moved something. what?
<LazarusDS> I restarted, and went into an xubunutu session. It didn't work. But when my computer crashed a second ago, I logged in again.
<LazarusDS> And it just works now.
<LazarusDS> No. I didn't move anything.
<LazarusDS> It wouldn't let me.
<David-A> LazarusDS: if you played as root before, maybe permissions problems caused it to not work, or permission problems cause it to work now.
<LazarusDS> I didn't though.
<LazarusDS> I think it was just that I was logging into an xfce4 session instead of an xubuntu session.
<David-A> LazarusDS: just to check no latent problems, check that all dot-files is owned by you and not by root.
<LazarusDS> They are.
<LazarusDS> I've got read and write access, too.
<David-A> LazarusDS: good, what are we going to do the rest of the night now?
<Viva_Caligula> would somebody tell me how to enable graphical root login?
<LazarusDS> Nothing. XD
<Viva_Caligula> I did usermod -p to set the pass, but i can't login to it still
<David-A> LazarusDS: did you say icecream? eh, i'm off soon.
<LazarusDS> Hahaha.
<LazarusDS> Thanks guys. :D
<LazarusDS> I'm off.
<Viva_Caligula> I think it's still locked somehow, even though i set the pass, i can't get to it from a shell even
<Viva_Caligula> >:
<David-A> Viva_Caligula: man page for usermod says "-p" takes an encrypted password, did you encrypt it before entering it?
<Viva_Caligula> encrypt?
<Viva_Caligula> nevermind, i was doing it wrong
<Viva_Caligula> >_<
<David-A> Viva_Caligula: i guess like: crypt password <<<"banana" but that won't work because it will encrupt a newline at the end of banana, i think
<David-A> yea, usermod isn't the easiest way
<Viva_Caligula> I got that figured out, now I have another question
<Viva_Caligula> is there an easy way to make the login like it was in jaunty ie you to enter the username and pass by hand?
<David-A> Viva_Caligula: it is possible to install / choose other session managers, sometimes a different session manager can affect some functions in the desktop environment, but dont remember what. probably not a problem, search for all session managers and try all.
<Viva_Caligula> ah, mkay, and 2 more questions, then I'm done pestering for a while
<Viva_Caligula> would the karmic xubuntu on this laptop mind if i pointed synaptic at the repositories the precise uses for updated software
<Viva_Caligula> and have you tried to install the lastest open office? #openoffice has been no help, and there's a typo in a package name i can't seem to fix causing it
<Viva_Caligula> I tried extracting, editing the control file, then rebuilding, but it didn't fix it
<Viva_Caligula> in fact, i got no reply at all in #openoffice.org
<SexyJ> hi
<monzie> Hello everyone
<monzie> I installed the GMA 3600 drivers from the Ubuntu PPA and now XFCE4 will not start properly
<monzie> I have to manually do a 'startx' or 'startxfce4' and then the desktop environment starts, but XFCE4 then is not able to mount the drive
<Viva_Caligula> Client now ignoring all CTCPS
<Artemis3> Viva_Caligula, you should not mix repositories from newer versions, it would be messy unless you know pinning and other advanced stuff
<Viva_Caligula> Ah, mkay
<Artemis3> what you should do is try find a ppa
<Viva_Caligula> ppa?
<Artemis3> well, first get into an LTS, karmic is a bad idea to use atm, you should go to 10.04 at lease, which was the next version
<Viva_Caligula> this is an old install, it works fine atm
<Unit193> 12.04 is highest LTS.
<Viva_Caligula> I've had issues making a dual boot of karmic and a later version
<Artemis3> yes but its unsopported, while 10.04 is still supported
<Viva_Caligula> I've beeen trying to get a new install on here >_<
<Viva_Caligula> but I'm not touching this one, since if it breaks, I'm up a creek so to speak
<Artemis3> i found the ppa, and it supports lucid
<Artemis3> the libreoffice ppa
<Viva_Caligula> the install I was trying to get openoffice on is precise
<Artemis3> well, for production, please try to stick to LTS releases
<Artemis3> using and keeping 9.10 was a bad idea, in that case you should have gone to 10.04 and remain there
<Artemis3> precise? oh
<Viva_Caligula> I was afraid to update when I couldn't get 10.04 to install and word on here
<Artemis3> precise uses libreoffice
<Viva_Caligula> and this isntall has all the software i typically uses, so *shrug*
<Viva_Caligula> I mean I grabbed open office from it's site
<Artemis3> libreoffice should open your openoffice files just fine
<Artemis3> openoffice is basically dead anyway
<Artemis3> the developers moved to libreoffice
<Artemis3> which is why the distros switched to libreoffice
<Artemis3> libreoffice is in the repositories, you don't have to go to any website, you simply install the package libreoffice
<Artemis3> i would also install libreoffice-gtk to make it prettier
<Artemis3> and any language files you might need (l10n)
<suhaib> hi hi
<Viva_Caligula> o_O that didn't really answer my question, you just sort of ran me over with libre office
<furrypurs> Is there a reason for using older LTS versions?
<furrypurs> I never understood why
<furrypurs> for Xubuntu anyway
<Artemis3> Viva_Caligula, so what is your question?
<Artemis3> With LTS you don't need to upgrade every 6 months, you can wait for the next LTS every 2 years
<furrypurs> Artemis3: Libreoffice is quite pretty in xfce 4.10
<furrypurs> Oh wait
<furrypurs> That's because I do indeed have the libreoffice-gtk installed
<Artemis3> production machines can't always afford much downtime, so upgrading every 6 months can be a hassle, while every 2 years a more bearable
<Viva_Caligula> it's tjhe same reason why XP os very widespread, it;s stable and working, so no need to push an update
<Artemis3> non LTS also get unsupported rather quickly, something you don't want to have in a machine that won't be upgraded for long
<Viva_Caligula> grr, typos
<Artemis3> you can thing of LTS as "Stable", and the non LTS as "Testing" or "beta", of sorts, i know some would disagree but its the easiest
<Artemis3> think
<furrypurs> why is power management in Linux not very good?
<Artemis3> as you see, right know you could install libreoffice in lucid, but not in karmic.
<Artemis3> furrypurs, that depends on the hardware involved, and linux (kernel) version :)
<Artemis3> i think Canonical is working those issues with vendors that ship Ubuntu preinstalled, as well as others
<xubuntu106> hola
<xubuntu106> quicira saber sobre como pesonalizar el xubuntu lo estoy instalando ja estoy imigrando del xp ja
<Viva_Caligula> now installing about 1.8GB of packages
<Viva_Caligula> i decidced to just go with libreoffice, i grabbed a ton of games, so prgorams i missed, and opencascade to play with
<Viva_Caligula> *programs
<Artemis3> you are talknig about precise now?
<Viva_Caligula> yeah
<Artemis3> ok
<Viva_Caligula> How does opencascade compare to autodesk inventor?
<Viva_Caligula> been ages since i messed with 3d cad software
<Artemis3> I'm afraid thats not an area of my expertise ;) try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Viva_Caligula> in the precise install I'm getting random 'hiccups'
<Viva_Caligula> like the system goes unresponsive for a second, then back to normal
<Artemis3> define hiccups
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> ram?
<Artemis3> gpu?
<Viva_Caligula> it'll do a few cycles of that, then normal for a while
<Artemis3> compositor enabled or disabled
<Viva_Caligula> Ah, I'll check ram but i have a ~5gb swap partition
<Artemis3> how much ram you have, and what gpu
<Artemis3> (i'm not a friend of large swap partitions ;)
<Artemis3> but that shouldn't matter
<Artemis3> you could lower your swappiness, adding vm.swappiness=10 to your /etc/sysctl.conf
<Viva_Caligula> Artemis3: I'm not doing anything graphic intensive, just watching music videos on youtube, and it's the built in video
<Artemis3> also fstab could use noatime in your partitions
<Artemis3> how much ram do you have?
<Viva_Caligula> machine has 1gb of ram, but i can't see the usage very well in the feault monitor, so i have to wait for snyaptic to finish doing it's thing
<Viva_Caligula> *default
<Artemis3> why did you make such a large swap partition? would have been about 2g by default
<Viva_Caligula> I gave 35gb to xp, 35 to precise, and just set the rest as swap
<Viva_Caligula> this machine (the karmic one) has 4gb of ram, and i set swap to 10 for the heck of it
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> oh well its your wasted disk space, shouldn't matter much
<Viva_Caligula> this one has a 350gb disk, i could never fill it anywho
<Artemis3> as long as you fix your swappiness
<Viva_Caligula> after i can get a better system monitor, (5 minutes maybe) I'll see what the ram and swap are doing
<Artemis3> what do you mean? you can use the one included in xubuntu
<Viva_Caligula> that one has a tiny graph for ram I can't tell what the marks represent, and doesn't show swap
<Artemis3> add to the panel
<Artemis3> there is one with swap usage, and such
<Viva_Caligula> it's a lot less usefull than the default one in karmic >:T
<Artemis3> my own machines, don't have swap anymore, at work we use 1g of swap, no matter the physical ram (usually from 1 to 4g)
<Artemis3> you rarely use swap with normal desktop usage anyway, and when you do, you are in trouble
<Viva_Caligula> that precise machine is just a single core 1.83 i think, so maybe i'm expecting a tad much of it
<Viva_Caligula> although i'm not really doing anything resource intensive atm
<Artemis3> the other use for swap is to hibernate, then you need 100.1% of your physical
<Viva_Caligula> hibernate?
<Artemis3> yes, its like suspend, only it copies the concent from ram to swap, and fully shuts down
<Artemis3> content
<Artemis3> when you suspend the machine, the whole thing but the memory banks are powered down, the memory keeps refreshing.
<Viva_Caligula> oh, I never do things like that, it's either on, or shutdown
<Artemis3> can't recall windows nomenclature for that, or even macosx, but they have it as well
<Artemis3> then you don't have to bother :)
<Artemis3> its useful for laptops tho
<Artemis3> netbooks, tablets, that mobile stuff...
<Viva_Caligula> both machines are laptops, but I don't use them when moving around
<Artemis3> suppose you want to "freeze" your work, without wasting energy, you "hibernate" the machine. Come back, push the power button and the machine returns the way it was before you froze it.
<Viva_Caligula> woo, it's finished downloading
<Artemis3> thats the idea but perhaps you don't need it, and i can understand, Xfce can save sessions, and Firefox too, so its not that important
<Viva_Caligula> now it has to setup everything
<Viva_Caligula> I noticed something in precise that got me wondering, when did xubuntu stop making you jump through a hoop for graphical root login?
<Artemis3> jump through a hoop?
<Viva_Caligula> all I had to do was give root a password, and it worked, but on jaunty and karmic i've had to find some setting and change it
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> been a long while since i did that...
<Artemis3> what setting would that be
<Viva_Caligula> I'd ask on the ubuntu forums, but you get disowned there for even mentioning graphical root
<Artemis3> oh
<Artemis3> of course
<Artemis3> you should not do that
<Artemis3> and i was thinking console login
<Artemis3> which should work just fine
<Artemis3> the setting must relate to graphical, which you should never do
<Artemis3> as a matter of fact, you should avoid using root
<Viva_Caligula> I'm not the most proficient at terminal use, so it's saved me quite a bit of time in a few cases
<Viva_Caligula> but generally I avoid using it
<Artemis3> even in graphics, you can get temporal root with gksudo and friends, don't see why would anyone login as root
<Viva_Caligula> I mainly just like having the option to
<Artemis3> its regarded as very unsafe, thats why its not recommended.
<Artemis3> you can trash your system, malicious software could also do it, and attackers would have a juicy target there. root should be avoided like a plague :)
<Artemis3> normally remote root login is disabled as well
<Viva_Caligula> if i want to shut down quickly via a shell, it's only 26 keystrokes instead of 38? XD
<Artemis3> sudo shutdown -h now ?
<Artemis3> there is also alt sysrq reisuo
<Viva_Caligula> what's the h flag do again?
<Artemis3> halt
<Viva_Caligula> ah, my count was for without the -h flag
<Viva_Caligula> and what keys are sysrq and reisuo?
<Artemis3> might be not needed but i got used to it
<Artemis3> to distinguish from -r perhaps
<Viva_Caligula> and odd request but is there a way to induce a kernel panic to see what one looks like?
<Artemis3> the key for print screen, when invoked using ALT, becomes SysRq
<Artemis3> while holding those two, you slowly push the letters one by one
<Viva_Caligula> ohh
<Artemis3> the last letter, o is to turn off, or b to reboot
<Viva_Caligula> could that be used on a system that's crashing so hard it refuses to bring a shell up?
<Artemis3> yes
<Artemis3> better than hard reset if it works
<Artemis3> gives one last chance to sync the disk, etc, also pushing the power button a single time might do the trick
<Viva_Caligula> oh, neat, I have another option now
<Artemis3> its good for emergencies
<Artemis3> like, i need to shut down the machine now, now, now... reisuo is faster than single pushing power, less waiting :)
<Artemis3> pressing the keys can be tricky tho
<Viva_Caligula> odd question, but is there a way to induce a "test" kernel panic, sorta like how you can trigger a bsod in windows
<Viva_Caligula> only kernel panic I've seen was during the boot of a corrupt live cd
<Artemis3> heh, maybe c?
<Artemis3> haven't tried ;)
<Artemis3> "Reboot kexec and output a crashdump"
<Artemis3> l sounds interesting too
<Viva_Caligula> linux seems to be too stable to panic at will :P
<Viva_Caligula> windows is fairly easy to with 3rd party tools, just kill a process that the default task manager won't let you
<Viva_Caligula> but that's about like jamming a peice or rebar into a gearbox to stop it
<Viva_Caligula> it'd be neat if i could just call panic() via a shell, but that routine being triggerable from userland is stupid at best
<Guest81857> A
<aeternum_solus> B
<Guest81857> C
<Guest81857> D
<Guest81857> E
<Guest81857> F
<Guest81857> G
<Guest81857> H
<Guest81857> I
<Guest81857> J
<Guest81857> K
<Guest81857> L
<Guest81857> M
<aeternum_solus> ok.. that's enough
<Guest81857> N
<Guest81857> O
<Guest81857> P
<Guest81857> Q
<Guest81857> FUCK XUBUNTU FUCK XUBUNTU FUCK XUBUNTU FUCK XUBUNTU
<Guest81857> FUCK XUBUNTU FUCK XUBUNTU FUCK XUBUNTU
<Guest81857> FUCK XUBUNTU FUCK XUBUNTU FUCK XUBUNTU FUCK XUBUNTU
<aeternum_solus> wow. just wow
<knome> yeah.
<xubuntu190> c.è qualcuno IT?
<bazhang> !it | xubuntu190
<ubottu> xubuntu190: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu190> qualcuno lo ha usato in virtuale su VM?
<bazhang> !vm | xubuntu190
<ubottu> xubuntu190: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bazhang> xubuntu190, english here please
<xubuntu190> ok! thanks.
<bazhang> try virtual box xubunt augh
<martinphone> would something happen to my laptop if I leave it on downloading torrents for 5 full days? thats 120 straight hours
<martinphone> cooling is ok, machine is on 6 cm blocks
<Viva_Caligula> no
<Viva_Caligula> my laptop is on 24/7 with no issues
<Viva_Caligula> my max uptime has been around 1 month, but that's only becuase i had to shut it down to take it somewhere
<Sysi> netbook keeping up my home network has been up for 254 days, but it's not running xorg of course
<martinphone> Viva_Caligula, do you have any extra measure to cool it off? extra fan?
<Sysi> martinphone: your machine should get any hotter within a day than it gets during couple hours
<Viva_Caligula> it's just sitting on a piece of foam core posterboard with plastic bottle cams (the kind of 2-liters) under the two back feet
<Viva_Caligula> *caps
<martinphone> Sysi, should or shouldn't?
<Viva_Caligula> but I keep my heatsink free of dust, and reapply thermal grease when I clean the heatsink
<martinphone> googling for heatsink
<martinphone> is that like a cooling dock?
<Viva_Caligula> I mean the internal heatsink of the laptop
<martinphone> still need googling
<Viva_Caligula> to be compact, laptops have a heatsink with a blower pushing air through it, then heat pipes going to the cpu and gpu if it has one
<Viva_Caligula> http://fatpenguinblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/heatsink.jpg
<Viva_Caligula> like so, although they may be in different places
<Viva_Caligula> the heatsink is to the left of the fan, the copper bar is the heat pipe
<Viva_Caligula> the circled thing is a clmap to hold the heat pipe to the cpu
<Viva_Caligula> *clamp
<Viva_Caligula> my typing seems worse than usual today
<Sysi> martinphone: shouldn't
<martinphone> ok, I was thinking of thermal pipes as heatsink
<martinphone> now i see it
<Sysi> if it overheats bios should turn it off
<martinphone> thx Viva_Caligula
<atmega8> ... watercooling is better than a heatpipe :)
<Viva_Caligula> how would you fit watercooling inside a laptop?
<aquix> if you get a case, it might work
<atmega8> I can only see the last 5 comments ... but this is not impossible ;)
<atmega8> since: "Sysi> martinphone: shouldn't"
<aquix> Viva_Caligula     lol, nice nick
<martinphone> too much work, is it worth it?
<martinphone> thermal grease can only be applied to the heatsink, right?
<martinphone> can I add thermal grease to the heat pipes?
<martinphone> thermal pipes*
<Sysi> that makes them collect more dust or what?
<aquix> 4kpgjx
<Sysi> that's quite short password
<aquix> one time password for my bank
<Sysi> martinphone: thermal paste is only applied between cpu and heatsing, not matter if heatsink uses heatpipes or not
<Viva_Caligula> the thermal pipes are usally welded or pressed to the heatsink
<cr1st0> will this work in xubuntu?
<cr1st0> http://sourceforge.net/projects/backtrackubuntu/files/
<cr1st0> ?
<cr1st0> to add the backtrack menu in xubuntu
<Sysi> I think it should
<cr1st0> it will update stuff to new tools and that shit?
<aquix> I dualboot bt5. makes things much easier and cleaner
<cr1st0> humm dual boot just for bt5...
<Artemis3> bt is an ubuntu derivate, you only need to install the same packages to achieve the same.
<Pici> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Maccer> So when will xubuntu start being compiled in i686?  Not that it matters since I use mostly x64 libs anyways.
<Viva_Caligula> i686? o_O
<Maccer> Yes Viva_Caligula, also, ubuntu 12.10 is getting some intel hardware optimizations and it's noticeably faster according to phoronix.
<Maccer> Let me x-post that to #ubuntu
<Maccer> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210_intelivy&num=1
<Viva_Caligula> never heard of that system before
<Viva_Caligula> have any idea what q words they're gonna pick for the new release?
<Viva_Caligula> I'll prolly stick with precise since it's lts
<v1adimir> quantal is around the corner, basically anyway
<v1adimir> couple of months now
<Viva_Caligula> ah, quantal
<v1adimir> :)
<Viva_Caligula> this laptop has karmic though :x
<v1adimir> somehow i always have to move to the new version, idk why :s
<Sysi> Maccer: 12.04 is last to work pre-i686, mainubuntu already abandoned it
<Viva_Caligula> I was afraid to update when i couldn't get lucid to install
<Maccer> Sysi: Oh yeah, I know that.  But almost all cpus after 1995 are going to work with i686
<Sysi> yup
<v1adimir> Viva_Caligula: i couldn't get precise to install from the DVD, just livecd install on this system
<Maccer> And xubuntu isn't lightweight in relation to that kind of hardware anymore.
<Sysi> i686 support isn't going anywhere for years
<Viva_Caligula> I've only used the live cd's
<v1adimir> meh i thought why not get it with all the software..
<v1adimir> but no go =)
<Viva_Caligula> I'm not for sure if xubuntu even has a dvd version
<v1adimir> pretty sure it does
<Viva_Caligula> I already uninstall half the stuff the cd version put in though :P
<Viva_Caligula> *puts
<Viva_Caligula> anybody know why xubuntu switched to including leafpad instead of mousepad by defualt?
<Sysi> mousepad died
<Viva_Caligula> eh?
<Sysi> not developed anymore
<Viva_Caligula> i've stuck with mousepad, but mainly to keep the command the same on both my machines
<baizon> leafpad is like mousepad
<Viva_Caligula> yeah, they're more or less the same thing
<Viva_Caligula> there's a channel along the name of #foobarandgrill, but i can't seem to figure out the exact name
<Viva_Caligula> >_<
<Sysi> ask alis
<drc> ##foobar&grill
<Viva_Caligula> thanks
<p01nt3r> hello. cant get my tv-out in color with nv17a(quadro nvs 400) under xubuntu 10.04 using nouveau. any ideas?
<Os_Maleus> does anybody know how to see dcom- or efile-data from a cd? these should be medical images (x-ray-pictures).
<Viva_Caligula> kinda esoteric, but I'm sure somebody's made software for it
<Viva_Caligula> try prodding google to see if it'll tell you anything
<Pici> Os_Maleus: there are a number of dicom related packages in the repositories if you do a search
<Os_Maleus> actually, it seems to me that this kind of data is handed out this way from several medical institutions. on Win and Mac, the trouble with it seems not to be that huge - the CD contains a folder with an "eFile...exe".
<Viva_Caligula> did the exe not work in wine?
<Os_Maleus> Pici: I have installed now dicom3tools, dicomscope, and python-dicom. ... but I seem to be too stupid to find the proper data to open.
<Os_Maleus> Viva_Caligula: http://pastebin.com/B47JSzAT <- Error message
<Os_Maleus> google is talking about some dcm-files. but neither these nor some picture-related file-types are located on the CD.
<Pici> Os_Maleus: they're likely CLI tools. aeskulap or dicomscope are more likely to be graphical utilities.
<Os_Maleus> Pici: http://pastebin.com/qNEd4MAh <- Error with dicomscope ... can You propose me how to rescue that?
<Pici> Os_Maleus: I don't really know enough about java to be of help.
<Os_Maleus> Pici: okay, I will give aeskulap a try, then.
<Os_Maleus> Pici: well, at least it is possible to see those files at all with this aeskulap. ... thanks for mentioning and proposal!
<Pici> Os_Maleus: sure thing
<Artemis3> baizon, leafpad has an ugly bug, saves things with lf (macos style) endings. many scripts edited with leafpad will fail to parse, avoid.
<Sysi> not configurable?
<Artemis3> you must remember to move it at save time
<Artemis3> but if one day you are in a hurry...
<Artemis3> why it defaults to macos endings is beyond my comprehension, it should be a bug to do that in a unix style system
<David-A> Artemis3: lf is unix style line ending (good for bash scripts), macos style is cr. I assume you mean cr, what version of leafpad saves with cr?
<xubuntu639> hi
<xubuntu639> just passing some time while xubuntu is installing
<David-A> hi
<Artemis3> David-A, it is the other way around...
<Artemis3> maybe you develop leafpad? lol
<Unit193> Would be nice if they changed the default, yes.
<Guest5953> hi
<Guest5953>  a cant turn on sound on my xubuntu...
<Guest5953> on deban was ok
<Guest5953> on mint linux was ok but on xubuntu isnt
<Guest5953> have alasa mixer
<Guest5953> and unmute all
<holstein> Guest5953: i would double check the mute in the GUI... the sound in the tray.. i find, you mute with the keyboard, and the keyboard doesnt unmute
<holstein> Guest5953: you can run aplay -l in a terminal if you'd like to confirm that the device is "present"
<Guest5953> ok will check it now
<holstein> also, if you werent using XFCE on debian, or mint, then you might just want to take some time to get used to the XFCE tools and ways of tweaking
<Guest5953> hmm i check icon of sound on xfce = xfce mikser and voice is unmute... check alsa mixer gnome and there I unmuted all too...
<Unit193> May want to take a look at pavucontrol.
<Guest5953> check turn on voice on the keyboard buttons and its ok too
<Artemis3> run speaker-test in a terminal, and alsamixer in another, and try moving things
<holstein> yeah... thats next, assuming you see something in aplay -l, i would do as Unit193 suggests, and installl pavucontrol
<holstein> dont trust labels in alsamixer
<David-A> Artemis3: really LF=10=0x0A, CR=13=0x0D, LF is line ending in unix, CR in classic mac (and I didn't make leafpad)
<Guest5953> so syoudl install pavcontrol?
<Guest5953> shoudl...
<Guest5953> ok will do it now
<Guest5953> hmm i have it
<Guest5953> so what shoudl to do next?
<Artemis3> something is fishy here, anyway i had to move to gedit to make my preseed file be parsed again -_-
<holstein> Guest5953: i would open it, and see if it helps you get your sound working.. you should be able to see if the device is present and being used
<Guest5953> i little dont understand of logs form aplay -l
<Artemis3> asuuming lf is correct then it might be leafpad is not using lf when told to
<Guest5953> can paste bin this logs
<Artemis3> argh ill stick to gedit
<Viva_Caligula> tried mousepad or nano?
<Artemis3> they work fine
<Artemis3> it was only when i edited with leafpad... anyway doesnt matter
<Guest5953> http://paste.debian.net/183567/
<holstein> Guest5953: that is your hardware.. so, i think its something with the muting, or volume control.. or config
<Guest5953> but everythink is turn on ... alasmixer under konsole... button from keyboard, icons from all gui alamixer ...
<Guest5953> and fxce mixer...
<Guest5953> and dont work even speaker
<holstein> Guest5953: i would just keep doulbe checking.. and try pavucontrol
<Guest5953> how can I use pavucontrol?
<holstein> Guest5953: i would just open it up, and give it a look.. check out the options in the GUI
<Guest5953> hmm on sudo?
<holstein> Guest5953: nah.. i would have said sudo
<Guest5953> ok so sudo pavucontrol
<Guest5953> :)
<holstein> Guest5953: nope.. thats not what i said..
<Guest5953> a ok
<holstein> Guest5953: i would literally click on it in the menu.. pulse audio volume control
<holstein> OR, open it from the terminal.. or alt+F2
<Guest5953> conection of pulse audio failed
<holstein> Guest5953: you might wnat to look for and apply all updates...
<holstein> want*
<Guest5953> ok will check it
<Guest5953> update perl-modules perl-base and chromium
<Guest5953> os was updated
<Ofloo> weird does anyone got any idea why ia32-libs won't install
<Ofloo> from what i gather it's it has conflicting packages with compiz and qt4
<moveer-envigado> i've got a problem with my flash-player plugin
<moveer-envigado> it does not play any thing in youtube
<Ofloo> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree?
<Ofloo> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<moveer-envigado> boot?
<Ofloo> eithersorry
<moveer-envigado> or just one of them
<Ofloo> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-downloader
<Ofloo> this one
<Ofloo> the nonfree was from ubuntu
<moveer-envigado> ok thks i will try
<Ofloo> before precise
<David-A> Ofloo: you have a 64 bit system (command "uname -m" says 64 something)? does it say why it won't install? error message?
<Ofloo> yes i have an 64bit system
<Ofloo> i'm trying to install ia32-libs for android sdk
<Ofloo> but for some reason it won't let me install some libs :i386
<Ofloo> they conflict with compiz and some other opengl stuff
<Guest5953> ok pavucontrol is ok
<Guest5953> and is turn on
<Guest5953> but voice still isnt
<Guest5953> any ideas?
<Ofloo>  libglu1-mesa:i386 ibglapi-mesa:i386 libqt4-opengl:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<Ofloo> sorry with those packages
<Ofloo> can't be installed if i do they'll uninstall those regular packages
<Ofloo> and compiz and xubuntu-desktop
<Ofloo> and so forth
<Ofloo> cause it seems they depend on it
<moveer-envigado> sorry, but it does not shows anything
<David-A> I would suspect something with dependensies in the android sdk packages. I haven't use it. Is it a ppa or .deb?
<Ofloo> it wants to uninstall these when i manually install them
<Ofloo> http://pastebin.com/G5eVGzGw
<Ofloo> David-A: no it's not a ppa
<Guest5953> :/
<moveer-envigado> <Ofloo>it does not shows anything
<Ofloo> when i sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa:i386 libglapi-mesa:i386 libqt4-opengl:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 it wants to remove those in the pastebin
<moveer-envigado> show*
<Ofloo> http://pastebin.com/KwxaE4Aq
<Ofloo> i hope this helps
<David-A> Ofloo: so it is a .deb then. is the .deb for 32bit and there was no 64bit? or more exactly, what .deb is the sdk and from where?
<Ofloo> David-A: just the normal one from android
<Guest5953> http://pastebin.com/wqAy1kTh this is log form syslog
<Guest5953> maybe it will help
<Ofloo> David-A: it's a gz
<Ofloo> it is installed it doesn't require debs
<Ofloo> the problem is that it does require you to install ia32-libs
<Ofloo> cause it's a 32bit compilation
<Ofloo> but from what i gather it's impossible that this is the reason why ia32libs won't install
<Ofloo>   libgl1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglapi-mesa libglu1-mesa
<Ofloo>   libglu1-mesa-dev libxatracker1 mesa-common-dev
<Ofloo> just got an dist-upgrade
<Ofloo> and it seems that it is going to work
<Ofloo> yep it's installing for now
<Ofloo> after apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Ofloo> those packages
<Ofloo> they just came in though
<Ofloo> did an upgrade this morning
<Ofloo> so i guess the bug is fixed
<Ofloo> someone read my mind
<Ofloo> :p
<David-A> Ofloo: ok, just don't let it uninstall all that was listed befora. can you insall ia32-libs now without it wanting to uninstall any?
<Ofloo> yes
<Ofloo> i double checked
<Ofloo> for some reason now it works
<Ofloo> miraculously
<suhaib> do you know how can I remove the loading screen of Xubuntu and replace it with Text to see what is loading ?
<suhaib> example : package loaded [success] another package loaded [Fail}
<TheSheep> suhaib: add 'nomodeset' to the kernel options
<TheSheep> suhaib: either at boot time or in /etc/defaults/grub
<suhaib> TheDrums, But wouldn't that make me boot in a low graphic system ? Like the mode will make the PC ignore the proprietary drivers for my VGA card
<suhaib> TheDrums, Correct me if am wrong !
<TheSheep> suhaib: you are wrong, but I don't really feel like correcting you
<TheSheep> good night
<knome> nighty sheepy!
<knome> (too)
<suhaib> TheDrums, LOL epic
<suhaib> TheSheep, , LOL epic
<TheDrums> You keep talking at me, but never to me....
<suhaib> LOL just now I realized that
<suhaib> TheDrums, BAD START >_<
<suhaib> TheDrums, TheSheep  one of you guyz should change his name ! to make it easier for us :P
<knome> suhaib, not really, just use some attention and patience brain cells
<suhaib> knome, I think its hard !! especially if you are checking 5 channels :))
<knome> suhaib, i'm on 13; you get used to it
<suhaib> knome, :)) wow
<suhaib> knome, Which books did you read so far ?
<knome> (offtopic in #xubuntu-offtopic)
<knome> (you're welcome!)
<suhaib> ahaaa
<suhaib> do you know which channel they talk about linux books ?
<knome> maybe ##linux
<suhaib> they have more than 1000 users ! I think it would be hard to go offtopic
<knome> channels with ## in the beginning mean they are general channels and usually more relaxed; i think your discussion would fit well there
<suhaib> Ohhh
<libresource> Anyone running alpha? I was wondering if Dedoimedo's "pimp tips" are being incorporated...
<knome> they aren't.
<knome> there's some improvement planned for the desktop icon text bg, but i'm not sure if that's "up" yet
<libresource> in a image search it looks like they removed the coloring around the desktop icons' text
<knome> yes; that user did
<libresource> his "tips" seem good to me... something a noob would want to boot into for the first time
<knome> he's proposing a lot of changes; the xubuntu team won't do those changes because 1) they wouldn't be as well maintained 2) they might not be ideal for a certain group of our users 3) it's easy enough to change the preferences yourself too
<knome> consider that as freedom of choice and good configurability; it's not like we're stopping the users from doing modifications
<knome> we're just making sure the defaults are sane for most
<libresource> i understand points #2 and #3, not superadmin enough to understand why #1 is problem, tho
<libresource> +1 for freedom of modification
<knome> i'm speaking from the OS level of maintainability, not single systems
<knome> if xubuntu decides to use something, we'd better make sure it works after 6 months (or 36 months!) too.
#xubuntu 2012-08-15
<libresource> lol
<knome> the decision is not as easy as changing your wallpaper on a single installation
<knome> imagine that we choose the defaults for thousands - if not tens or hundreds of thousands of users and pc's
<knome> i do think that tutorial is good for new users, and i see why a group of people would want to do those modifications
<knome> fortunately it only takes 5 minutes, not 5 days
<libresource> stability is why is use *buntu, rather than others, so I am beginning to understand #1, thank you for your time
<knome> no problem, and enjoy xubuntu
<libresource> take care
<neodragon> hello I am trying to use xubuntu 12.04 amd64. I successfully installed it and it works fine in the live environment on the disk, but when I go to boot the fresh install for the first time, after the BIOS post it just goes to a blank screen. I have a nvidia gt 430 1GB pci express with an AMD Phenom II X4 with 4GB of RAM, I have installed other distros on it and they work fine
<burner> help!  I went to quantal and lost my gtk theme and i can't use hotkeys either... what happened?
<knome> lost your gtk theme?
<burner> i was using the xfce 4.10 precise ppa before upgrade... think that borked me?
<burner> it's back to the default theme... and no matter hwat i change it to, it doesn't change
<knome> possibly; that isn't officially supported
<knome> burner, did you enable the root account?
<xubuntu501> hello every one.....
<knome> xubuntu501, hullo
<xubuntu501> can I ask a question for help? it is my first time here
<knome> xubuntu501, sure; just ask and we'll reply (as soon as we are around) if we know the answer
<burner> knome: ?  http://burner.ath.cx/screenshot-quantal.png
<knome> burner, if you don't know what i'm talking about, good. enabling the root account will most probably mess the system up. plus, that link doesn't seem to be loading.
<knome> burner, maybe try http://imagebin.org/
<burner> http://67.190.86.251/screenshot-quantal.png
<burner> it's my dyndns that didn't update
<xubuntu501> ok...I just purchases 3 Acer netbooks to dend to friendes un Colombia...they have OSs of Win XP & Win 7, but none have Win 7 Ulyimate and cannot be run in Spanish, so I just burned an Xbuntu 12.04 ISO to install....or run LiveCD first to check it out.
<burner> xubuntu501: netbook + live CD?  y not live usb?
<knome> burner, that's weird. are you starting the settings manager with root or sth?
<knome> burner, err, sudo
<xubuntu501> I plugged in an ext DVD drive and hit F2  during Win XP boot up, and changed boot squence to the DVD drive, and saved and escaped. But it still boots into Windows. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<knome> xubuntu501, are you sure the image is burned correctly?
<burner> knome: i don't think so... how can i just clear it and start over with the settings?  .config somewhere i presume... /me inspects
 * burner really wants alt+f2 back
<xubuntu501> no I am not sure ther ISO is burned correctly....how can I check?
<knome> burner, i'd imagine .config/xfce4 could be a good start. but backup first!
<knome> burner, and maybe try delling .cache first too
<knome> xubuntu501, in windows, can you see the disc mounted?
<knome> xubuntu501, if you browse the files inside the disc, what do you see?
<xubuntu501> hi...I burned the ISO on a new iMac....and when I clivk on it in Finder it says it cannot open it because there is "no mountable file system?
<xubuntu501> that  was supposed to be quotes, not a question mark
<knome> that doesn't sound too good
<knome> just to be sure:
<xubuntu501> can I do this withn a Mac?  and then use the ISO on a Win machine?
<knome> did you select from your burning application to "burn an existing ISO to disc" or something like that?
<knome> yes, it shouldn't matter which system burned the iso
<xubuntu501> can I burn it on a Mac and use the disc in a PC?
<knome> yes
<xubuntu501> can I burn the ISO disc opn a Max and use it in a PC?
<knome> yes, yes and yes :)
<xubuntu501> can I burn the ISO disc on a Mac and use it in a PC?
<xubuntu501> can I burn the ISO disc on a Mac and use it in a PC?
<knome> yes; please stop repeating
<sambagirl> can I burn the ISO disc opn a Max and use it in a PC?
<sambagirl> can I burn the ISO disc opn a Max and use it in a PC?
<bazhang> sambagirl, dont do that
 * sambagirl laughs
 * knome looks at sambagirl without a twitch in the face
<knome> *blink*
<sambagirl> i think knome is undercover spy for kde :D
<knome> i don't think so...
<sambagirl> what tipped me off was the K instead of G, so that other KDE spies can recognize their undercover spy :D
<Viva_Caligula> ./nick Viva_Calikula
<Ofloo> hi, I don't know what it is called so I can't really look for it on google, but in freebsd you got these install blue console install screens, .. but for some reason they don't look right using ssh in xubuntu what could be the cause i'm think xterm but i don't see any weird options..
<Ofloo> i think it has to do with vt100 and vt102
<astraljava> I don't really know either, from that description. What do they do?
<Unit193> Type  echo $TERM
<Ofloo> Regards, Geekshells
<Ofloo> sorry
<Ofloo> http://postimage.org/image/5ytxxu3w7/
<Ofloo> that's it
<Ofloo> the variable is empty
<Ofloo> it has always been ok in other consoles but i recently changed to xubuntu and i'm not sure how i can change it
<Ofloo> it's like it's missing yellow or something
<Unit193> What version are you running?
<Ofloo> the latest lts
<Ofloo> precise
<Ofloo> or something
<Unit193> Weird, but you can export that in your .bashrc  export TERM=xterm  or even in /etc/bash.bashrc
<Ofloo> it says ubuntu in lsb_release -a but in fact it is xubuntu
<Ofloo> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<Ofloo> Terminal 0.4.8
<Unit193> (Drop the export in the bashrc, that's the command there)
<Ofloo> hmm, there is some crap about color in bashrc just disabled and and enabled it but has no effect
<Ofloo> well it had effect on the local terminal, .. however how it showed the ssh session didn't change
<neodragon> I have installed Xubuntu 12.04 amd64 on my PC with AMD Phenom II X4, nvidia gt 430 1GB video and 4GB of RAM. The install finishes successfully and the trying out the live CD works perfectly, but for some reason when I go to boot into my install for the first time all I get is a blank screen once the BIOS post is complete, when I should be seeing the Xubuntu boot screen. Any help with this would be much appreciated
<baizon> neodragon: did you set your partition bootable?
<neodragon> yes, in fact in the past if I have ever forgotten to do that I get a boot disk error, which I am not getting in this case
<neodragon> my apologies, I forgot a step, when it boots I see th BIOS post and then the grub boot menu and let it pick Xubuntu by default and when it goes to boot inot Xubuntu that when I get the blank screen. Sorry for forgetting that
<neodragon> into not inot
<baizon> neodragon: ok
<baizon> try to edit grub and add nomodeset
<baizon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<neodragon> baizon: so you think the modesetting on the nvidia card is messing the the boot process
<baizon> my xubuntu wasnt booting because of plymouth and graphics drivers
<baizon> that fixed my problem
<neodragon> OK then I will do that and see how that works, thanks for the link and information
<baizon> np
<Ofloo> hi been looking for this all week how do i enable this plenty of howto's on how to disable it in ubuntu but how do enable or add this to xubuntu http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/10/17/guest-session-and-user-management-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Ofloo> or at least a button that enables me to launch guest session directly from a user without having to log out then login ..
<Sysi> if you lock screen you get button to get to login screen
<davidgul> hello
<davidgul> i have ubuntu server and i install xubuntu desktop on it but i wont to remove the auto login screen so i can login from the console and then start xfce or just work in the console
<Sysi> davidgul: sudo apt-get purge lightdm
<davidgul> Sysi : thank you very much
<Sysi> np
<davidgul> hi guys
<davidgul> how can i remove xorg with xfce from my system ?
<codemaniac> hi davidgul
<knome> davidgul, do you understand that wouuld mean there is *no* graphical interface at all on your system?
<davidgul> knome : this is what i wont
<davidgul> i wont to use consul only
<knome> davidgul, in that case, just remove the "xorg" package
<Sysi> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<knome> Sysi, wait... what? :D
<Sysi> there's a line for removing entire xubuntu desktop
<Sysi> though just xfce packages is much less
<knome> Sysi, that doesn't seem to uninstall xorg though
<davidgul> ubottu : this is the error i gut The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gcj-jre : Depends: gcj-4.6-jre (>= 4.6.3-1~) but it is not going to be installed E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Sysi> there are tons of xorg packages, I don't know how many of them will be removed as dependencies
<knome> i'd imagine not even the core; you are just purging the *DE* :)
<Sysi> yeah, you need to remove xorg separately but if you want totally rid of DE
<Sysi> I have 4.8 on fedora and I've had several crashes
<Sysi> aannd wrong channel
<knome> heh :)
<xubuntu257> hello
<xubuntu257> is tehere anyone here ?
<sagaci> yup
<xubuntu257> ah cool !
<xubuntu257> english speaker ?
<TheSheep> we only speak english hee
<TheSheep> here
<xubuntu257> alright
<xubuntu257> (I'm french)
<xubuntu257> Could you help me out  ?
<TheSheep> nope
<TheSheep> we don't know what is the problem
<aquix> and barely so :p
<xubuntu257> I'm trying to install voyager and I'm encountering small problems
<TheSheep> you need to describe your problems, then, if anybody knows the solution, they will tell you
<xubuntu257> first of wich is that it's taking forever, I'm not sure wether it's normal
<TheSheep> what is taking forever?
<xubuntu257> the install
<TheSheep> is it any particular step that is slow?
<xubuntu257> yes, the step after the part where you choose the password for the main user
<TheSheep> is it when it is downloading upgrades from the internet?
<xubuntu257> then it launches a window that tells you how great voyager is (which it actually is), but it's been showing that window forever
<xubuntu257> and the thing is, I'm actually able to use the PC, since I'm connected to this chan with it
<TheSheep> wait, voyager?
<xubuntu257> yep
<TheSheep> what is that?
<xubuntu257> http://voyager.legtux.org/
<xubuntu257> don't you know that version ?
<TheSheep> no, first time I hear about it
<TheSheep> looks like they took xubuntu and modified it
<xubuntu257> exactly
<xubuntu257> it's pretty nice
<xubuntu257> and usually it work just fine
<xubuntu257> but here, I'm doing it for a friend, on her Eee PC
<knome> xubuntu257, voyager is not supported in this channel, because it is not a xubuntu "product"
<xubuntu257> I did it a few days ago, but then something went wrong as she was using it : her password is not recognized anymore, so I started re-installing
<Ofloo> ?
<knome> Ofloo?
<Ofloo> isn't it just xubuntu with some theme?
<xubuntu257> ok then, I'll go somewhere else, soory lads and have a nice one
<TheSheep> xubuntu257: wait
<xubuntu257> ok*
<xubuntu257> i'll wait :)
<TheSheep> xubuntu257: we can't help with the modifications they did, but if it's still mostly xubuntu, then what we know will still apply
<xubuntu257> that's what i thought, but i'm kind of newbie on linux
<Ofloo> are you doing a migration?
<knome> Ofloo, i think voyager also does some other modifications, but the general policy is that xubuntu derivatives aren't *officially* supported
<xubuntu257> no, complete instll
<Ofloo> cause i'm doing an migration of xubuntu from 11 to 12 and it's stuck as well
<Ofloo> while new install worked just fine
<knome> Ofloo, note that the .xx in the version number is also meaningful
<Ofloo> migration maybe upgrade is better
<Ofloo> knome: i was just wondering
<knome> eg. there is no "xubuntu 11", it's either "xubuntu 11.04" or "xubuntu 11.10" :)
<Ofloo> i beleve it was .10
<Ofloo> but it doesn't matter i'll just do a clean install
<Ofloo> not really looking for support on that though
<knome> upgrade should work too though
<xubuntu257> i had a migration problem too last month, but I forced it (shut down brutally when it was stuck, and it started just fine after that)
<Ofloo> oh, .. right
<Ofloo> bbs going to cut the power :p
<TheSheep> xubuntu257: that doesn't sound too good, maybe there is a hardware problem?
<xubuntu257> maybe, dunno
<xubuntu257> i was given the computer on which i did it
<TheSheep> xubuntu257: can you open a terminal, or do you need to wait for the install to finish?
<xubuntu257> some old geezer was using it for "weird" activities
<xubuntu257> it's actually just finished now, a window just popped up
<xubuntu257> so I guess I bothered you for nothing...
<xubuntu257> sorry, my bad
<xubuntu257> but it still took forever, maybe the eeepc is a bit "weak"
<knome> the eeepc's aren't the most powerful, but even then, stuff should go through if you just wait
<TheSheep> eeepc are usually rather slow
<xubuntu257> i'm gonna have to leave, i need to restart the system, but thank you (really) for your time and help
<TheSheep> no problem, good luck
<xubuntu257> you should take a look at "voyager", it really is a pretty cool system
<xubuntu257> cheers !!!!
<knome> Xubuntu community meeting in about an hour at #xubuntu-devel. Everybody welcome! Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<xubuntu476> hola alguien lee estas lineas?
<Pici> !es | xubuntu476
<ubottu> xubuntu476: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu476> thanks! I not speak english very well
<Viva_Caligula> lame, ##linux requires a registered nick
<Viva_Caligula> I don't some to freenode enough to justify it
<knome> Viva_Caligula, this is not the correct place to complain about it
<Viva_Caligula> just a comment
<Viva_Caligula> nickserv here doesn't have glist and group o_O
<en1gma> how do you remaster a live xubuntu cd from an installed xubuntu hdd install?
<en1gma> there is a program called remastersys but it dont work with xubuntu and its WM
<Viva_Caligula> you need the .iso of an install disk
<en1gma> and then chroot into that?
<en1gma> is there a good guide on how to do this with xubunut?
<Viva_Caligula> trying searching with ubuntu, you'll get more hits and the same things apply
<en1gma> when i search with ubuntu i get an app called remastersys
<en1gma> and it dont work with xubuntu
<Viva_Caligula> if it'll run under ubuntu, it runs in xubuntu as well
<en1gma> nope
<en1gma> i already checked thats why im here
<en1gma> something to do with its WM
<Viva_Caligula> is it in the repository, or is it a program you found in some random place?
<en1gma> its a program with an irc channel. its called "Remastersys"
<Viva_Caligula> that's not what I asked
<en1gma> its well known but xubuntu WM breaks it
<en1gma> there is nothing in xubuntu repor that remasters isos that i am aware of? are you?
<en1gma> if i switch to ubuntu ot kubuntu i wont have this problem (remastersys) will work but i really dont like unity or kde
<vanagon> Hi, I have a bluetooth headset paired as a "headset device", and shows up as being correctly connected in blueman.  However, the device doesn't show up in pavucontrol.  How is a headset configured under Xubuntu?  (I want to use it for skype.)  Thanks for any help!!
<holstein> vanagon: i would just try configuring in skype.. does it show there?
<vanagon> no, it just takes me to pulseaudio setings
<vanagon> (annoying, since it let's me configure a usb webcam directly)
<holstein> it?.. in skype you get re-directed to pulseaudio setting?
<holstein> interesting... i do not have any bluetooth hardware to test with on the PC...
<vanagon> yes, under skype configuration, the sound section just has buttons to open the pulseaudio volume control.
<holstein> i suppose i would try and take skype out of the equation.. i would try and get the BT working somewhere else first
<vanagon> it doesn't work anywhere, in the sense that the pulseaudio system doesn't recognize it.  I can't use it as an input/output device for any sound.
<vanagon> I'm starting to wonder whether 12.04 works with bluetooth headsets at all.  I'm finding some forum posts with the same problem, and have yet to see a report where someone has it working...
<holstein> i would trust no reports.. one issue is, maybe neither you nor i understand how to configure BT in XFCE.. i know i dont since i dont have the hardware
<holstein> i might consider trying the main ubuntu live CD just to see what it looks like ther
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107277/how-do-i-switch-to-another-audio-output-sink-in-xfce sure makes it seem like the BT device will be in pavucontrol
<holstein> how about in the terminal when you run aplay -l or arecord -l ?
<vanagon> good idea.  That doesn't list it either.
<vanagon> So maybe this is not a problem with pulseaudio then?
<holstein> then, i suppose it could be not pairing, or showing up...
<holstein> vanagon: im ust throwing out some troubleshootin ideas.. i dont have any good thoughts on what it could be yet
<vanagon> yeah, but blueman is showing it with a good connection.  It even shows a bit rate!
<holstein> vanagon: ive been meaning to grab some BT usb device so i can test and be more helpful
<vanagon> of course!  I appreciate it
<vanagon> sure.  Or maybe someone will pipe in that has a device hooked up already...
<GridCube> vanagon, you could try to install gnome-bluetooth using --no-install-recommend from apt-get and see if it works
<en1gma> i cant believe i have to dload and install ubuntu because remastersys dont work with xubuntu because of its WM. it would be great if someone would get with the peopke in #remastersys and get this fixed so i wouldnt have to use crappy unity
<vanagon> GridCube: trying it now
<vanagon> GridCube: do you know how I run this thing?
<GridCube> it should be under configuration or accesories
<holstein> en1gma: maybe you can volunteer :)
<GridCube> but i imagine it wont launch sadly, it deppends on gnome too much
<vanagon> yeah didn't run
<holstein> vanagon: you can try launching from the terminal and seeing the errors
<GridCube> blueman does recognises it vanagon ?
<vanagon> I think I don't want to go down the rabbit hole of getting this to run since its a dependency issue
<en1gma> holstein im doing my part. im trying to get someone from here to talk to peoplle in #remastersys to get remastersys working with xubuntu
<vanagon> yeah blueman pairs the device and shows it as having a good connection
<en1gma> its stupid to have to switch distros because xubuntu is the only one it dont work with
<GridCube> en1gma, why is that?
<en1gma> when i talked to the devs in #remastersys they say it is because of xubuntu default WM
<en1gma> and they will no longer try to get it working
<GridCube> O_o
<holstein> en1gma: you are from here... its not something i would expect this team to be able to deal with.. the UI is XFCE.. XFCE is quite standard
<en1gma> so i guess that means that xubuntu and its default WM is the problem and not theirs
<holstein> i know remastersys used to work with LXDE just fine
<en1gma> it works with all distros fne. its just xubuntu
<en1gma> so xubuntu and its default WM must be doing something not standard
<holstein> en1gma: its just XFCE.. you can literally install debian, and XFCE and try it.. then go back to them and report
<en1gma> like i said the default WM
<holstein> en1gma: you can also just run XFCE.. pure XFCE right now
<holstein> en1gma: XFCE *is* the default WM
<en1gma> right
<en1gma> its broke
<holstein> you can remove xubuntu from the equation, and run XFCE ontop of what you'd like... test remastersys, and then you can report to them that it is XFCE
<en1gma> its either broke or remastersys is broke and from what i learned its not remastersys
<en1gma> i think they know already
<holstein> en1gma: i would suspect there is nothing broken about either one.
<en1gma> as they are the ones that told me it was the default wM
<holstein> en1gma: they know that its not xubuntu? that it is an incompatibility with remastersys and XFCE?
<en1gma> like i said they told me its the default WM. if i install another WM it will work
<holstein> en1gma: if you install just plain XFCE, it will work?
<en1gma> im not sure. they acted like it was a big problem. so im dloading ubuntu.
<en1gma> i never did a remastersys before so i not sure what to do
<holstein> en1gma: they? the remastersys devs?
<en1gma> yea
<holstein> en1gma: i would try and determine if it is indeed xubuntu or XFCE
<Viva_Caligula> is this program in the repositories?
<en1gma> its XFCE but since xubutnu uses it as default xubuntu isnt supported
<en1gma> its in ubuntu repos
<holstein> en1gma: i would confirm that.. see if plain xfce works
<en1gma> it should be in xubuntu? right now im in windows getting ubuntu
<en1gma> i will aks the devs
<bazhang> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in precise
<bazhang> it's not in the repos
<bazhang> it's a PPA
<holstein> yeah.. its been gone for a while... its been "funky" for a while and not very well supported
<en1gma> ahh
<holstein> en1gma: i would suggest trying with XFCE.. in whatever distro you or the remastersys devs suggest... then you can remove xubuntu from the equation and understand why its not really something the xubuntu team can deal with
<bazhang> just install the package ubuntu-desktop, no need to install the separate ubuntu iso
<Viva_Caligula> oem-config-remaster is the package, right?
<bazhang> no
<en1gma> ok so i will try to install xubuntu one more time and get remastersys but what do i do after i get xubuntu instaled this time? do i make it pure xfce?
<Viva_Caligula> that's the onlt that shows up when i search for "remaster"
<en1gma> http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu.html
<holstein> en1gma: i would suggest going to the remastersys channel and install *whatever* os they suggest for XCE support.. if it works, you'll know its just a xubuntu issue
<bazhang> en1gma, please dont crosspost to multiple ubuntu support channels
<holstein> XFCE*
<Viva_Caligula> That has nothing to do with what I asked
<en1gma> bazhang are you talking about the post i made in ubuntu 15mins ago and a 1000 lines of code has went by since then?
<en1gma> so i came here?
<bazhang> Viva_Caligula, thats not the package. remastersys is a PPA prepared by the remastersys people
<holstein> en1gma: doesnt really matter what bazhang is referring to.. its a suggestiong and good
<bazhang> en1gma, no, the one just a couple of minutes ago.
<holstein> practice
<en1gma> yea i know if i was spamming all channels but this is irc and one line about 15mins ago has nothing to do with this channel current
<Viva_Caligula> So it's not in the repository then -_-
<holstein> en1gma: cool... just keep it in mind as you post..
<en1gma> couple mins ago i did "!info remastersys"
<en1gma> i always do
<Viva_Caligula> i was afk on the other computer
<en1gma> anyhow back on topic
<en1gma> i gonna install xubuntu amd 64 desktop and i should make xfce pure?
<Viva_Caligula> when you login, just start an xfce session instead of a xubuntu session
<holstein> en1gma: i would ask remastersys how you are to make an XFCE based remaster.. if xubuntu didnt work, i would expect it not to work.. i would remove xubuntu from the euqaation
<Viva_Caligula> that'll have the same effect as xfce without xubuntu packages on ubuntu
<en1gma> holstein you told me earlier to make it pure and it might work
<holstein> en1gma: if you are being told "its xubuntu's fault" i challenge that with "ok, then how do i make an XFCE remaster"
<en1gma> i said 100x already that they said it was "XUBUNTU DEFAULT WM"
<holstein> en1gma: OK... and what was the suggested way to make an XFCE base remaster?
<en1gma> they said to switch WM
<holstein> en1gma: AH, so its not xubuntu? its an XFCE issue?
<Viva_Caligula> en1gma: that's xfce, neither is broken per se, they just aren't compatible with one another
<en1gma> i never siad it was xubuntu
<en1gma> only xubuntu wont be supported
<holstein> en1gma: xubuntu or XFCE?
<Viva_Caligula> you can install gnome on xubuntu if you want, you can piclk a gnome session at login
<en1gma> xubuntu is not supported because of its default WM
<Viva_Caligula> *pick
<holstein> en1gma: so, all of XFCE then? all XFCE based distros? including xubuntu? and debian testing?
<en1gma> i think they said get gnome 2.x or something
<en1gma> testing is never supported is it?
<Viva_Caligula> I've seen arch based distros with xfce as the deault even
<Viva_Caligula> what about those?
<en1gma> how about the devs here tell me how to make a remaster/backup live cd so i dont have to use remastersys
<bazhang> I'm on the remastersys homepage
<en1gma> post the script somewhere
<GridCube> Viva_Caligula, if the problem seems to be with xfce, what help does that will bring him?
<bazhang> there is nothing about using gnome2 only. they have a repo for precise, in fact which is gnome3
<GridCube> en1gma, im sorry but if they dont want to work with xfce, one of the 3 more popular dm out there, then thats their problem
<en1gma> i made a custom live cd (bt5r2) using a couple different scripts awhile back
<Viva_Caligula> I wasn'ting asking for him to try them, I was asking if they're supported
<en1gma> basically i told them i have xubuntu and they told me xubuntu is not supported because of the default WM
<en1gma> they siad if i install another WM it will work
<Viva_Caligula> en1gma: There are several programs on the repositories that do what that one does
<GridCube> en1gma, if you dont like Unity you can go and grab some other distro like mint that has mate or any other wm and try them
<Viva_Caligula> *in
<GridCube> its not our fault that they are not willing to make it work, sorry
<en1gma> either way i like xubuntu and there is no way to remaster the live cd?
<en1gma> thats all i really want
<GridCube> !costumcd
<bazhang> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<holstein> en1gma: i dont mean to be combatitive... the only point im making is, its not a xubuntu issue, its an XFCE and remastersys issue.. and the xubuntu team wont be able to address those inconsistencies
<GridCube> !customlivecd
<en1gma> smaybe if the xubuntu team told xfce devs there is a problem maybe they can fix it.
<Viva_Caligula> oem-config-remaster
<en1gma> have any of you made/done the remaster live cd?
<en1gma> just want to make sure i do the right one
<Viva_Caligula> It's not the problem of the GUI that a certain program doesn't work in it
<holstein> en1gma: sure.. if something was broken, but its not.. its a compatibility issue.. niether are broken
<knome> if you can pinpoint the problem, please file a bug and post the bug number to #xubuntu-devel
<en1gma> ok maybe if someone here would tell xfce team there is a compat issue maybe they can fix it
<en1gma> im pretty sure the makers of remastersys have done that
<holstein> en1gma: there is nothing imcomatible here... it'll need to be the remastersys team that becomes compatible with current XFCE and gtk3 or whatever the issue is
<en1gma> it looks like the people with remastersys will keep on saying xubuntu is not supported then
<holstein> en1gma: sure... and theres nothing xubuntu can do to "fix" that.. the team cannot "fix" all the projects... expecially those that have been dropped from the repos
<en1gma> maybe that project was dropped because they say xubuntu is not supported
<holstein> en1gma: i would explore other more supported avenues of creating live CD's... consider trying to be a liason for the remastersys team and whoever upstream they could speak with
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> im gonna try xubuntu with a different UI first and hope that will work
<en1gma> but if im gonna do that shouldnt i just use ubuntu
<holstein> en1gma: i would ask them... the xubuntu team didnt drop it from the repos... it would have been dropped upstream
<en1gma> the whole thing about xubuntu is its UI isnt it?
<en1gma> ok i gonna reboot and install xubuntu and fool around with remastersys and see if i can try and get it to work with xfce pure or something
<holstein> en1gma: you can use ubuntu if you like... xubuntu is ubuntu... but if you want XFCE support in remastersys, you'll need to ask them for it
<en1gma> k
<en1gma> i actually love xubuntu. its the cloest thing to ubuntu used to be that i have found
<en1gma> i hate unity
<en1gma> lol
<en1gma> kubuntu is to bloated
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<en1gma> ok i gonna do some testing
<en1gma> thanks for the suggestion
<en1gma> s
<Kenshizl> Can anyone help me? I'm having a problem with my xubuntu desktop.
<TheSheep> Kenshizl: you have to describe your problem and if anybody knows the solution they will answer
<Kenshizl> Sorry for the long paragraph thing.
<TheSheep> nothing appeared, you just disconnected
<memememe> hi there
<Kenshizl> Did anyone get my paragraph thing? I am having some issues with my IRC thing.
<memememe> could anyone please help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2040883?
<Ofloo> lol i only noticed this just now
<Ofloo> all the youtube faces are blue as wel?
<moonshiner24mUK> im having trouble connecting a midi keyboard
<moonshiner24mUK> physicaly it plugs in just fine
<TheSheep> memememe: that is probably a question for ##hardware
<memememe> mrm
<Ofloo> moonshiner24mUK: what you using as interface
<moonshiner24mUK> where to?
<Ofloo> usb to midi?
<knome> or #ubuntustudio might be able to help too
<moonshiner24mUK> yes ofloo
<Ofloo> i once had this midi thing that didn't work turned out i plugged the in in the out and out in the in if you know what i mean
<Ofloo> try turning them arround
<Ofloo> took a while before i noticed
<Ofloo> because they had this confusing in/out on the plugs
<Ofloo> and at some point i was like you know what lets just see what happens
<Ofloo> and it worked
<Ofloo> :/
<Ofloo> -_-
<Ofloo> so ..
<Ofloo> mÃaybe you should give it a shot
<Ofloo> brb got to reboot to fix this blue head thing
<Ofloo> yay fixed
<memememe> I have updated my post, link is the same as before
<memememe> http://laptops.productwiki.com/clevo-m770sun/ also says "up to 4GB RAM DDR2", then why the initial 12 listed per command?
<memememe> can anyone explain that to me?
<craigbass1976> In Gnome 2, I could have one window open and another behind it.  I could hover over the back window and scoll with the mouse wheel, but it would stay in back.  Is it possible to do that in xubuntu as well?  Right now, the back window will come up front and be in focus when I scroll over it.
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: you can make them not raise when they receive focus
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: but they will still become focused
<recon69_lap> hi all, I'm trying to setup ssh with rsa, trying to copy the id_rsa.pub to  ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server but says the file does not exist. am i missing some step?
<recon69_lap> never mind, I just needed to create the dir .ssh
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, no way to shut that off?
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: to shut what off? the fact that a window becomes active when clicked? no...
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, , No, just when hovered over while the scroll wheel spins.
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: the scroll wheel counts as clicks
<craigbass1976> Aha...
<Sysi> TheSheep: you can disable that actually, window manager tweaks >> accessibility >> all mouse buttons activate window
<TheSheep> Sysi: but it doesn't work, I tried
<Sysi> I'll test..
<TheSheep> Sysi: oh, I tried the one in window manager >> focus
<TheSheep> Sysi: I missed the one you are talking about, shame the guy left :(
<TheSheep> I wonder why the 'tweaks' settings are *still* not integrated into the window manager settings
<vv00b> Hello?
<TheSheep> !hi | vv00b
<ubottu> vv00b: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<vv00b> Test
<TheSheep> failed
<vv00b> Sorry, im just trying to get use to irssi
<TheSheep> I wonder if there are testing channels, such as #test, that you could use without disturbing anyone
<TheSheep> not that I'm particularly disturbed
<vv00b> Well, its not like this is a hotspot for conversation or anything. but i did say i was sorry
<xubuntu825> hello
<xubuntu825> have a question about xfce4-terminal <defunct>
<xubuntu825> is there a fix for it?
<xubuntu825> guess not
<cr1st0> Ubuntu is for tablets ?
<aquix> better be, unity on the desktop is useless
<pleia2> aquix: this really isn't the place for that
<cr1st0> Is this the nonfreenode?
<Sysi> there's arm-image available for mainbuntu
<Sysi> cr1st0: no, this is xubuntu support channel in freenode
<cr1st0> Win 8 and ubuntu with unity sitting ona tree...
<knome> cr1st0, if you don't have a support question, please take the offtopic discussion elsewhere
<xubuntu411> Hi there, how do I make the laptop go to standby when the lid is closed ?
<Sysi> xubuntu411: power managment settings should have that
<xubuntu411> power management settings comes out as blank.
<xubuntu411> Unable to connect to Xfce Power Manager: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<martinphone> what tool can I use to get a graphic of internet bandwidth in/out for a period of 30 hours or more?
<martinphone> I want to check how my internet provider works
<stratoka> hi all, i wanted to ask that the alfa buld of 12.10 is stable enough for a desktop system?
<knome> stratoka, don't use it if it's a production machine
<stratoka> its a home machine, i`d like to test it
<stratoka> i`we read that is pretty stable
<knome> take backups and note that it *can* fail
<stratoka> ok, thank you foryour time
<knome> no problem, have fun and good luck
<martinphone> what tool can I use to get a graphic of internet bandwidth in/out for a period of 30 hours or more?
<holstein> !info ifstat
<ubottu> ifstat (source: ifstat): InterFace STATistics Monitoring. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-8 (precise), package size 21 kB, installed size 88 kB
<holstein> maybe http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ntm-network-traffic-monitor.html
<holstein> !info netspeed
<ubottu> netspeed (source: netspeed): Traffic monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-3 (precise), package size 355 kB, installed size 1160 kB
<holstein> !info nethogs
<ubottu> nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (precise), package size 26 kB, installed size 98 kB
<GridCube> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.7-1 (precise), package size 801 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<martinphone> thanks, ill try every one
<GridCube> wireshark is the... graphic most one? i suppose martinphone
<martinphone> is wireshark necessary? its 63mb
<GridCube> dunno
<GridCube> the others migh be simplier
<martinphone> and if I use xfce and thats kde...
<GridCube> it says "gtk+ version" so no kde
<martinphone> oops
<martinphone> i like ifstat, but it wont work for 30 hours, given the limited ammount of lines the terminal remembers
<GridCube> you could > it to a file
<martinphone> how GridCube ?
<GridCube> something something > /path/to/log.file
<GridCube> it dumps the stuff to the log.file
<GridCube> it works with any bash command
<GridCube> (it also works on any DOS terminal as well)
<martinphone> im a bash idiot
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> we all learn one day
<martinphone> how many lines does the terminal anyway? can I increase the number?
<martinphone> the terminal remember anyway
<GridCube> sure, in xfce4-terminal its default to 1000
<GridCube> but dumping to a file is actually smarter
<GridCube> http://imagebin.org/224696
<martinphone> yes...
<GridCube> martinphone, try it, do ls > ls.log
<GridCube> and check the ls.log file you just created :D
<martinphone> ls.log lists every file and folder of my home dir
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> because it dumped all the output of ls to the ls.log file
<GridCube> you can do the same with any terminal commands
<martinphone> a now I get it.. ls -l
<GridCube> if you do >> it will append the outputs to the file instead of replacing it
<martinphone> GridCube, if I leave the laptop on for 30 hours and at the end of that period of time I execute ifstat > ifstat.log, will it print all lines since minute 0:00?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> you need to have it running from the begining
<GridCube> it will save stuff all the time it runs
<GridCube> then at the 30's hour you can check it  all what you want
<martinphone> ok, I executed ifstat > ifstat.log and terminal doesnt resolve, it means it is recording, right?
<GridCube> yes it should
<martinphone> sweet it works
<GridCube> you can see the file grow by the way
<martinphone> thx
<martinphone> just did so
<GridCube> so i guess you can tail it, but i never used tail
<martinphone> this one is enough, noob needs to ask: if I shut the ifstat active window, ifstat.log will stop recording...
<GridCube> so yeah, on other terminal you could: tail ifstat.log
<GridCube> and it should show you the last 10 lines or so
<GridCube> no, i dont know how tail works :(
<GridCube> martinphone, yes it will stop
<GridCube> launch it from a tty and it should be safe from accidental closings
#xubuntu 2012-08-16
<martinphone> is it normal that my connection has valleys and peaks? meaning 5 minutes gets a decent bandwidth, 5 minutes later is pure crap
<martinphone> is it cyclical?
<GridCube> probably, it depends on your ISP your network, etc etc
<soliloquy1> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu on my macbook air using this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation). I got through the install (went fine) synced boot tables with refit, and then, I load OS X - fine. I try to boot into Ubuntu however and get the error "missing operating system". What now?
<my_pen> Is gigolo the a good  way to save windows shares  ?
<my_pen> I guess I meant..the good way, or a ggod way.....with the hard a sound
<my_pen> I guess I meant good...not ggod
<my_pen> I set gigolo up once on xubuntu on hard disk now its to be done on a usb installation...same thing I suppose
<my_pen> Also, apart from pulling the hard drive out of the computer how can I get the xubuntu grub to ignore o/ses on the machine, as it is on a usb and will be booting in other locations so I donbt want the ....you know...
<Niceman> hello everyone
<Niceman> I'm looking for support for installing ubuntu on an imac
<Niceman> did I come to the right place?
<Unit193> imacs will be harder, you'll have to use the !mini and then install xubuntu-desktop.
<Niceman> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Niceman> I almost tried this about 5 years ago, and it wasn't that hard
<Niceman> I downloaded the CD and people on the boards in ubuntu.com said all I have to do is erase a partition and install it
<Murtaugh> Is there a system seeting to make xubuntu less eager to use the swap?
<Niceman> I didn't install but I used the CD for the demo and it looked ok
<Murtaugh> on a 1gb machine, even though 1/3 of the ram is used, it's almost like there's a leak into swap, it's slowly creeping up
<Murtaugh> *only 1/3
<Ofloo> morning, hey i just noticed some generic kernels that i hadn't noticed before
<Niceman> hmmm, no I didn't install a system seeting
<Ofloo> now what am i supposed image with this ? linux-image-extra-3.2.0-29-virtual - Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 Virtual Guests
<Niceman> so you're saying Ubuntu is not safe memorywise, Murtaugh?
<Murtaugh> Niceman: No, this isntall just seems a tad trigger happy moving stuff into swap, and reluctant to take it back out
<Murtaugh> my swap usage is creeping up from a ratchet like effect, never had this issue before
<Niceman> if it's just in the installation process why should I care?
<Murtaugh> *install
<tnm> Hellow! Where do i set mouse scrool, because it is not working
<baizon> tnm: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/mouse
<tnm> baizon, it still doesn't work
<baizon> tnm: not working at all?
<tnm> jep
<Sysi> tnm: touchpad or regular mouse?
<tnm> baizon, i'm using virutal  xubuntu
<tnm> virtual (Oracle Vm Virtualbox) Xubuntu
<baizon> tnm: have you installed the guest additions?
<tnm> yes
<tnm> i'll reinstall them
<Marzata> Linux Mint Xfce got 5 years support :)
<tnm> it's working now...
<baizon> nice
<Marzata> we got new Lenovo L530 with Xubu 12.04 (32) but freezes. any idea what to do? to install (64 bit) Xubu or?
<baizon> check memory
<baizon> and hdd
<Marzata> baizon: to do hw chekcs?
<baizon> yes
<Marzata> baizon: it is a brand new thinkpad
<TheSheep> Marzata: is that i5?
<Marzata> baizon: if hw checks are fine? next?
<baizon> graphics could be the problem
<baizon> sec
<Marzata> TheSheep: yes, i5 3rd gen
<Marzata> TheSheep: we have many i5 2nd gen, no problems with them
<TheSheep> Marzata: it might not be it, but I've heard that some i5 have a buggy cryptographic instruction that makes them freeze, the "solution" according to Intel is to not use that instruction
<shpank> what does the kernel log say before freezing?
<Marzata> TheSheep: well, mostly used for firefox and skype, ...
<shpank> and most importantly: can you switch ttys?
<shpank> maybe it's just a graphics driver fuckup
<Marzata> shpank: will see it later, coz the it is outside now ...
<baizon> i think this could be the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12035647&postcount=16
<baizon> i mean its releated
<baizon> try the >3.4 kernel
<aquix> hmm, are the freezes regular or random? could be acpi  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/776999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776999 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo W520] laptop freezes on ACPI-related actions" [Medium,Triaged]
<Marzata> yesterday the person who worked with it said the freezes 4-5 times and it has difficult time booting back
<Marzata> it needed 2-3 attempts to boot it back
<aquix> hmm. a time when it happens, and a copy of dmesg and syslog  would be the way to go. It could be a lot of things..
<Marzata> we haven't used it with Windows for comparison, coz we removed that OS right after unboxing
<Marzata> aquix: yes, thanks for the idea
<aquix> yup, thats my MO too :)
<Marzata> baizon: thank you, will look at that too
<aquix> your welcome :)
<wavm> does xubuntu need anti virus?
<bazhang> !virus | wavm
<ubottu> wavm: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<livingdaylight> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<gry> Can a 12.04 folk do "sudo cat /etc/sudoers" and pastebin, please?
<TheSheep> gry: you can just get it from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sudo/sudo_1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3.2.debian.tar.gz
<gry> TheSheep: 'debian/sudoers' would be a default /etc/sudoers file in there, wouldn't it?
<TheSheep> gry: yes
<gry> thanks :)
<kbarter> hello
<kbarter> can somebody help me with disabling X11 for specific user? i have Xubuntu and it sometimes works like a dedicated server, i need (can be temporaily) fully disable X-window system and use only terminal / command prompt. thanks
<TheSheep> kbarter: just press alt+ctrl+f1 and log in there
<TheSheep> kbarter: the X server doesn't run as an user, it runs as root
<kbarter> ok, so i can easily turn off xserver by this short-cut?
<TheSheep> kbarter: you can stop it globally with 'sudo service lightdm stop'
<kbarter> ah
<TheSheep> kbarter: that shortcut just switches to a text console
<shpank> you don't turn it off by pressing ctrl+alt+f1, you just switch ttys
<TheSheep> kbarter: to go back to graphical console, press alt+ctrl+f7
<kbarter> thanks for the tips :) the service lightdm stop can be entered from ssh terminal and then open another ssh to work with the server?
<TheSheep> sure, as long as you have sshd running
<kbarter> sshd is running all the time so thats not a problem :)
<kbarter> so in short, this command turns off X11 and only console remains?
<shpank> it doesn't turn it off
<shpank> but you can always kill lightdm
<kbarter> sudo kill lightdm then
<shpank> or gdm
<shpank> whatever you are using
<shpank> you can check it by running sudo ps aux | grep dm
<kbarter> im using xubuntu so i presume lightdm
<Sysi> service lightdm stop or it's probably respawn
<Sysi> *it'll
<shpank> in my case, i'm running gdm
<shpank> although i am not quite sure why :)
<shpank> so i would kill it with a simple sudo killall gdm-binary
<aeternum_solus> I, uhh, what is up with this? Need to get 116 MB of archives.
<aeternum_solus> After this operation, 90.1 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<kbarter> well, it seems if i stop lightdm service, there is no procces to kill
<kbarter> so i think it stops fully
<kbarter> anyway kill command can do it too
<kbarter> well folks, thanks for the help :) I'll write it down and use it next time :) cya folks
<Guest18062> hello there. Is nautilus included with xubuntu since the installation?
<Ormie> hello there. Is nautilus included with xubuntu since the installation?
<Ormie> bazhang!
<TheSheep> Ormie: of course not
<TheSheep> !thunar
<ubottu> thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> thx :D
<Ormie> hey, what's wrong with nautilus anyway?
<shpank> i think nautilus is way nicer than thunar
<shpank> well... besides the resource gobbling
<TheSheep> it's a gnome application, pulls in a lot of gnome dependencies, and is much slower than thunar
<TheSheep> also, kills baby seals
<Ormie> ok
<shpank> but
<TheSheep> shpank: don't you care about the seals?
<shpank> i couldn't find a thing about selecting files on the desktop with the keyboard
<Ormie> i installed cheese. It installed a whole things of gnome i don't need. :|
<shpank> like in gnome
<shpank> when you just push a letter and it selects the first file/folder
<shpank> i really miss that feature
 * TheSheep doesn't have anything on his desktop
<shpank> i like my deskto
<shpank> p
<shpank> because i don't have to open it :)
<Sysi> single click doesn't work on desktop (yet) and it's often under some window
<Ormie> how to change laptop LED brightness on the desktop? (the keys don't work)
<O-73-6d-61-72-74> /-.-\
<O-73-6d-61-72-74> yeah, as i knew. the channel will end up quiet. :q
<bazhang> !nickspam > Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie, please see my private message
<Ormie> what? I was just testing nick
<Ormie> nicks*
<Ormie> Oh Gosh, I JUST WANT TO BE LEFT ALONE!
<Murtaugh> What's a good peice of software to burn music cd's with?
<bazhang> !burners | Murtaugh
<ubottu> Murtaugh: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Murtaugh> thanks, and nice bot
<Murtaugh> xfburn is spitting errors at me
<Murtaugh> I try to run it, and it says it can't find it's config and asks to run it as root so other users can afterward
<Murtaugh> and when i try to do that it says "failed to access cdrecord, check permissions and ownership of /usr/bin/cdrecord"
<knyn_> Hi, how do I change my computer's name, and my username in Xubuntu?
<GridCube> good question, i dont know of any other way than reinstalling to change the computer name, the username is easy just create a new user
<Sysi> sudo -i to get root terminal, then edit /etc/hotname and /etc/hosts
<Sysi> root terminal because changing can't remember which of those files breaks sudo, should work after changing second one
<knyn_> GridCude: Do I create a new user by making a new group?
<Pici> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<GridCube> knyn_, :) Pici and Sysi seem to know a lot more than me in this aspects, please follow their lead
<knyn_> "user@user-1225B:~$ hostname knyn_
<knyn_> hostname: the specified hostname is invalid"
<TheSheep> _ is reserved in dns names
<knyn_> Wait, is this for my computer's name of my username?
<knyn_> *or
<Pici> Your computer's name is your hostname.
<knyn_> ubottu: How do I change it to both?
<ubottu> knyn_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baizon> :D
<baizon> but we still love you ubottu :*
<e-head> Hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<e-head> Anyone know if it's possible to install mono v.1 on Xubuntu?
<e-head> I have version 2 installed now.
<e-head> There is a proggie I'm trying to run, and it spits out a couple of errors and says "try running a version of Mono prior to 2.0"
<holstein> e-head: i would ask about the "proggie" and see if there are alternatives...
<e-head> ohh man, it's highly specialized.
<e-head> ;)
<e-head> A true one of a kind.  It's an http tunneling program, that acts like a socks proxy. The thing that makes it so special is it can authenticate to MS's proxy server.
<holstein> e-head: cool.. i would go that route, rather thatn changing a core component that you might need to constantly work around
<holstein> e-head: can you downgrade mono? sure...
<e-head> Anyway, the long and the short of it is... it's the only reason I can chat with you right now.  It basically tunnels through my work proxy/firewall via http requests.
<e-head> that's what I was wondering.
<e-head> Or... can you have both Mono runtimes installed?
<e-head> I can't get anybodies attention over in #mono.
<holstein> e-head: i would look and see if it can just easily be downgraded in the package manager of my choice.. then i would look at removing the version from ubuntu, and install whatever i need
<TheSheep> requiring an older version of library is just wrong
<TheSheep> what kind of malware is that?
<holstein> e-head: it will be challenging at that point... you will be on your own as well
<holstein> e-head: i would expect mono to support the current version, and ubuntu to support the verion in the repos
<e-head> yeah, I'm a little surprised this program doesn't run on the new mono.
<e-head> if it wasn't so cool I'd just say forget it.
<e-head> It works great in .NET on windows.
<e-head> I have a VM at work running Xubuntu though, and if I can get this thing working, I can set the system wide proxy variable to use my little tunnel and then the skies the limit.
<e-head> ;)
<holstein> i would look into other alternatives... native, well supported alternatives.. or just try installing whatever version of mono you need, and see what breaks
<xubuntu496> hi
<holstein> e-head: i like using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall ,though im not sure if it will be appropriate for your case
<xubuntu496> I ned help with Intel core I3
<holstein> e-head: check install would allow you to easily "undo" whatever custom install of mono you do (in theory)
<xubuntu496> I can't install xubuntu-12.04 desktop
<TheSheep> xubuntu496: you have to describe your problem and if anybody knows, they will answer
<holstein> xubuntu496: intel is typically well supported.. and CPU's almost always "just work"
<holstein> xubuntu496: i would geuss the issue might be with the graphics??
<xubuntu496> no, install error
<holstein> xubuntu496: cool.. feel free and elaborate.. i will suggest testing the downloaded iso
<holstein> !md5 | xubuntu496
<ubottu> xubuntu496: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu496> say, check disc of install, stop the install
<holstein> and let us know how you are trying to install and what "error" you are having
<green7> what is Xubuntu/Roadmap and how can I help?
<e-head> holstein: thanks. nice tip
<TheSheep> green7: http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<green7> It says "Help Create xubuntu roadmap", but doesn't tell anything about how can someone help?
<xubuntu496> ubottu I will do it
<ubottu> xubuntu496: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> green7: i would /join the #xubuntu-devel channel and get a feel for what goes on as far as development
<holstein> green7: try and attend (respectfully) a team meeting, or view some logs of past meetings
<holstein> green7: for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<xubuntu496> I will like to contact with you  after make a cheksum
<xubuntu496> ubottu
<holstein> xubuntu496: you can verify the image and you are always welcome to come back here.. ubottu is a bot
<xubuntu496> ok ok tanks holstein
<green7> holstein: thankyou. are you a developer yourself?
<holstein> green7: no.. but you will not find a harder working team anywhere
<green7> holstein: thank you!
<knyn_> I have messed up sudo by changing my hostname, what do I do?
<TheSheep> -_-
<TheSheep> change your hostname back
<knyn_> All I did was  "sudo hostname knyn-eeepc".
<TheSheep> ah
<knyn_> I can't, because I need to use sudo to be able to change it back.
<TheSheep> fortunately that's not saved, so when you reboot it will be back to deault
<knyn_> Alright, I will reboot now then...
<knyn_> Thanks.
<PopeJo> can I copy CDs directly with xfburn?
<PopeJo> the german wiki says so, but i cant find an option there
<Os_Maleus> PopeJo: You can use k3b
<PopeJo> thats a bit too big for my taste :)
<PopeJo> installed brasero
<PopeJo> which is atm stuck
<PopeJo> meh
<PopeJo> 2012 .. we landed on mars ... burning CDs is still tricky
 * PopeJo is quiet now ;p
<TheSheep> who still uses cds?
<TheSheep> it's 2012!
<PopeJo> I actually felt like 10 years ago, when i put the CD in the tray :D
<addy> hi
<addy> loco
<giorgiodeninno> Why the ubuntu live cd is more stable and quick than the xubuntu one?
<xubuntu452> I try to execute  asambler program , I made  the objet file and then I made the executable, but when I put in consola i saw : no se encontró la orden
<xubuntu452> i use NASM
<soliloquy1> How do I get the Unity appmenu in Xubuntu 12.04, or something like it? I love Xubuntu in general and have no desire to have the full-blown Unity, just the appmenu.
<Unit193> Bug #922615 may want to look at.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 922615 in xfce4-appmenu-plugin "Does not work anymore on 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922615
<jzen> It was a short time ago I disliked xfce. I disliked it aesthetic reasons, but I have come back for its functionality.
<jzen> I have also abandoned LMDE (mint debian) because I had dependency issues attempting to install GIMP 2.8. I hope that is not a problem, since I can now use PPAs again.
<David-A> jzen: did you manage to improve the aesthetic of xfce?
<jzen> David: Not yet, but as I said, functionality is first so I will see what I can manage...
<jzen> (lxde is my previous de of choice)
<David-A> jzen: i've chosen a combination of styles in 4 different places: settings>window manager>style>theme, settings>appearance>style, settings>desktop>background, and a very small file ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<Sysi> aesthetic = effective
<Sysi> alttab theming is a bit lacky but otherly I haven't had problems with xfce
<Sysi> KDE has all imaginable features but it never feels stable, especially on ubuntu
<knome> http://open.knome.fi/2012/08/17/working-on-the-xubuntu-documentation-rewrite/
<aquix> some very good gtk3 themes at deviantart.
<jzen> Sysi: I've never felt comfortable in the plasma of kde. I have never even understood it. I do enjoy cinnamon and lxde otherwise.
<jzen> David + Aquix: thank you both. Its good to have a place to start.
<Sysi> plasma is simple, after removing "activities". Lxde needs quite a bit of polishing and still doesn't really give same as xfce, never tried cinnamon
<aquix> your welcome
<TheSheep> the only good thing about gnome 3 is that there are suddenly many independent desktop environment efforts exploring different approaches
<Sysi> I really like gnome 3, it's simple and has nice features
<jzen> Sysi: for me, KDE is... silly. However, I do use k9copy which depends upon kde libs. LXDE looks good in Lubuntu 12.04 but still needed work. Cinnamon is gnome2 on gnome with a fe features added.
<knome> TheSheep, that is good, yes
<TheSheep> Sysi: I really liked the idea of "spacial *" from gnome 2, shame they gave up on that
<jzen> Well, my Xubuntu install has finished. Thanks to everyone for being helpful and polite. best wishes...
<TheSheep> spaical file manager, spacial editor, etc.
<Sysi> TheSheep: you care to explain that a bit further? maybe on offtopic
<Sysi> mostly what "spacial" means
<jzen> Fresh install seperate btrfs partions for / and /home... Error at boot:"Sparce file not allowed, Press any[] to continue..." then my login keeps erroring back to the DM/login. ?
<jzen> Im reinstalling now using Ext4, because I know that works on my system. Next step is to resolve or move back to Mint. An ideas? (see previous post)
<jzen> I was right suspecting btrfs cause the boot error. the display manager / xfce login issue is another story... Thanks google.
<xubuntu704> Hello, is there someone that can help with my dilema?
<knome> !ask | xubuntu704
<ubottu> xubuntu704: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu704> Okay, Thanks!
<knome> np
<xubuntu704> My desktop is writting to these two files so much, it takes up all my hard-drive space, and now it won't start (because I forgot once to maually delete it).
<xubuntu704> So, it won't turn on because it has no room to log the system info to it.
<xubuntu704> The two files are in: "/var/log/syslog" and "/var/log/kern.log"
<knome> xubuntu704, you could boot with a live cd
<knome> how much do you have hard disk space anyway?
<xubuntu704> I tried, but for some reason it won't. I guess I could try for a third time.
<xubuntu704> About 40GB
<knome> ok, do you have one partition only?
<xubuntu704> Yup
<xubuntu704> Just Xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu704> (I think)
<knome> okie. deleting from live cd should work
<knome> maybe you need to look at how to keep the logs small enought
<knome> -t
<xubuntu704> -t ?
<xubuntu704> Oh
<knome> otoh, you will fill up the space anyway, so maybe see if you could uninstall some old kernels or stuff to free more space
<xubuntu704> I don't know how to make it smaller. I've examined it on another computer, and it only seems to write all those lines to those files only when on the internet (I do believe)
<knome> no, those logs are written even when you are not in the internet
<xubuntu704> Ok. So how do I delete from live CD? I usually do it on the desktop with terminal (since they are system files).
<xubuntu704> You know, "sudo rm /var/log/files"
<knome> when you boot to the live CD, your partition should be automatically mounted, probably under /media/
<knome> then just append /media/diskname (or similar) to any commands
<xubuntu704> I ave no idea how to do that (I'm totally new to linux/terminal)
<xubuntu704> can I cd into the folder?
<xubuntu704> And then do the commands?
<knome> yes
<knome> the mounted drive should appear on the live cd desktop
<knome> so it's easy enough to get to know the path it's mounted it
<knome> *mounted in
<xubuntu704> Alright. I'll give it a shot.
<knome> good luck
<xubuntu704> Thanks for the help! I might be back later....
<knome> no problem
<xubuntu880> hi everybody
<aeternum_solus> hello
<xubuntu880> tryin to install voyager linux
<xubuntu880> but it seems to be stopped !!!
<knome> we don't officially offer support for voyager
<xubuntu880> mmmmmh ok...there was a link during the install...that's how i came here
<xubuntu880> ;-)
<knome> that's because they copied the installer slideshow from xubuntu
<knome> (along with much more)
<xubuntu880> it's a very beautiful and simple using OS...
<xubuntu880> i have network problems...bye bye all
<knome> bye
#xubuntu 2012-08-17
<soliloquy1> I'd like to have both Unity and XFCE sessions available to me; can I do this without breaking Xubuntu?
<Adm_Hartwell> I"m not an expert at all, but I think if you install ubuntu-desktop on top of xubuntu, you will have the option of choosing whichever desktop you want for that session at login. I'd like confirmation from one of the more experienced xubuntu users here though.
<SeH> Hello; how to add layout in xubuntu!!
<knome> can you elaborate what you mean with "layout" ?
<SeH> knome: layout of language
<David-A> SeH: keyboard layout (keyboard) or language settings (menus and messages)?
<SeH> David-A: Keyboard!
<David-A> settings>keyboard>layout>add
<SeH> David-A: well how I can active alt + shift for change layout
<David-A> SeH: there is a "Keyboard Layout" panel applet with where one can chose what key to switch layout. (have not tried it myself)
<blackgatonegro> yup. every xubuntu has one
<blackgatonegro> settings / settings  manager / keyboard
<SeH> yes it worked thanks :)
<decci> Hi Guys
<decci> Anyone out there awaken
<decci> :)
<Murtaugh> Yes?
<decci> Murtaugh: Hi
<Murtaugh> have a question?
<decci> Murtaugh: Yes
<decci> Murtaugh: I have been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupPC/smb
<decci> Murtaugh: I have configured Backuppc and its working great for Windows and Linux smb shares
<decci> Murtaugh: Now the link says It is advisiable to keep your clients (Hosts) on the same Domain. In this example it is "WORKGROUP"
<decci> Murtaugh: I have few machine in different domain.so when I run smbtree -b -N it doesnt show Windows machine. What need to be done under that case?
<Murtaugh> uh, that's a bit beyond me, but it sounds like #networking may be able to help
<hanslanda> hello there! i have a problem..yesterday i made some updates and now my graphics card is not working (nvida geforce gt 430). Anyone can help me please??
<hanslanda> hello there! i have a problem..yesterday i made some updates and now my graphics card is not working (nvida geforce gt 430). Anyone can help me please??
<hanslanda> hello there! i have a problem..yesterday i made some updates and now my graphics card is not being recognize (nvida geforce gt 430). Anyone can help me please??
<hanslanda> can anyone help me? im very new to linux... You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<[deXter]> Hi all
<[deXter]> My WM stopped working suddently.. ie, no window decorations appear, I can't minimize/maximize the windows etc
<TheSheep> [deXter]: press alt+f2 and type xfwm4
<Ormie> HELP! Help me. When I type my password and click login. It takes A TERRIBLELY Long time to load until it shows me the desktop icons, background and the panels.
<Ormie> Is this normal?
<Ormie> I am running this on a core i5 processor
<Artemis3> this sounds familiar
<Ormie> ??????
<Ormie> What?
<Ormie> Just tell me it is normal or not
<Artemis3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/996791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996791 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 12.04 extremely slow login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ormie> so it's a bug or it's a personal issue?
<Artemis3> i have not experienced this on the 3 machines i use, but it appears to be a real bug
<Ormie> k
<Ormie> ok, fix this on 12.10
<TheSheep> any recommendations for mtp device support?
<knyn_> Can someone tell me why Xubuntu restarts whenever I tell it to shutdown?
<Murtaugh> Are you using the -r flag :s
<knyn_> Murtaugh: No I mean in XFCE, whenever I click on shutdown it restarts.
<knyn_> I don't know...
<Murtaugh> Oh, I normally do shutdowns/restarts from a terminal
<knyn_> Maybe I should do that.
<knyn_> What is the command to shutdown?
<Murtaugh> try bringing up a terminal and using "sudo shutdown now" and seeing if it restarts itself
<knyn_> Okay.
<livingdaylight> shouldn't need to shutdown from a command unless you wish to. That is not normal.
<Murtaugh> I just do for the heck of it
<Murtaugh> since I don't very often
<livingdaylight> Mine restarts/shutsdown fine according to which button I hit
<knyn_> Murtaugh: It freezes.
<well_laid_lawn> !find libmtp
<ubottu> Found: libmtp-common, libmtp-dbg, libmtp-dev, libmtp-doc, libmtp-runtime
<wavm> guys what dock can u recommend? thnx
<recon_lap> hi, setup openSSH on a local pc with a standard xubuntu 12.04 install. going to use it as a local server. it has the UI installed. now I'v been using "sudo halt" to shut it down when not in use, but it does not fully shutdown, the shutdown screen freezes and the PC stays on using power. it's not contactable but not off either. is this a bug, a pc issue or is there a better way to shut it down?
<knome> recon_lap, have you tried 'shutdown -h now' ?
<recon_lap> knome, no, but i will, thx :)
<Ormie> 'lo
<knome> hullo
<Ormie> o/
<recon_lap> 'shutdown -h now' work great, had to sudo it though
<knome> recon_lap, sure :)
<Sysi> poweroff is alias for that
<Sysi> needs sudo too
<recon_lap> thx, can't be wasting energy :)
<Ormie> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Ormie> !gubuntu
<aquix> !gobuntu
<GridCube> g?
<GridCube> O_o
<aquix> hmm. ubottu also say crunchbang is based on ubuntu, so I think it's outdated
<Ormie> hey, i liked xubuntu :)
<GridCube> :D awesome
<aquix> same here :)
<GridCube> if you want to chat but you dont have any real problem please go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Ormie> a bug :)
<Ormie> is it really important having your own chat channel instead of defocus?
<GridCube> i dont understand
<Ormie> oO
<Ormie> you should... :q
<aquix> lol
<aquix> /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<aquix> type that here
<Ormie> k
<phunyguy> hey folks, how do you get a global proxy set up in Xubuntu?
<phunyguy> I can't find the option.
<GridCube> phunyguy, temporarly or permanent?
<phunyguy> perm.
<phunyguy> socks4 included
<GridCube> phunyguy, this should still be current: http://forums.legitreviews.com/about17852.html
<phunyguy> GridCube: will that export line follow along with apt-get as well as the Xubuntu installer?
<phunyguy> GridCube: will that export line follow along with apt-get as well as the Xubuntu installer?
<GridCube> phunyguy, read the last post on that thread
<GridCube> it says how to edit your apt configuration files
<phunyguy>  /etc/apt/apt.conf doesnt exist.... lol
<phunyguy> sounds like an awful lot of work for something that is a gui in reg ubuntu
<phunyguy> ahh and i would sudo apt-get install mc if I COULD APT-GET ;)
<phunyguy> ok so I fixed that.  Good to go.  Is there a pretty easy way to unclone both monitors without using xrandr and a script? or is that my option.  If so, can it be done for the login screen as well?
<Ormie> hm... this is weird. My old installation of xubuntu, I have the bug of the system sleeps for 85 seconds after successfully entering my password on login. This time. I re-installed it. It doesn't happen :) Nice. The old installation i installed cheese and it gives me all the gnome junks.
<blackgatonegro> anyone knows how to play pingus secret levels?
<GridCube> never played that much :P
<smed66> anyone on?
<smed66> hello
<smed66> what am i doin
<GridCube> !hi | smed66
<ubottu> smed66: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<marcpv> hi! Anyone know why rhythmbox ask me for the password to unlock keyring when I just start it?
<marcpv> anyone there?
<Unit193> I am, but I last used that program in 6.10.
<marcpv> haha... ok... any recomendation, then?
<knome> can't imagine what for rhythmbox would ask for your password though
<knome> maybe you'd have better results on #ubuntu
<marcpv> knome: thanks, let me try there...
<knome> (especially if you are certain it is rhythmbox needin the password)
<Unit193> Can't you buy stuff online from that?
<marcpv> gmusicbrowser is ok but i need podcast too and ipod suport, so I installed rhythmbox
<marcpv> yes there is ubuntu one
<marcpv> I think I'm sure its rhythmbox asking
<knome> maybe it's asking the keyring pass for your U1 pass
<marcpv> maybe yes... I dont know
<marcpv> let me try on #ubuntu... I'll let you know
<marcpv> by the way, any suggestion for audio player with podcast and ipod support?
<Unit193> Audio player?  VLC supports podcasts. :P
<martinphone> I theoretically have 4GB RAM, but htop, bios and sysinfo all say it is 3952, why?
<marcpv> VLC support podcast?
<Sysi> marcpv: 32bit xubuntu?
<martinphone> and swap is 2043, shouldnt swap be 4048 too?
<marcpv> 64bit
<martinphone> 4098*
<Sysi> swap partition's size doesn't change when adding RAM, you need to manually change partitioning if you need it
<GridCube> martinphone, not if you didnt gave that much to swap during the install
<martinphone> aaa...
<Barnabas> martinphone, in windows swap is a file in a file system
<martinphone> ill leave soon, low batteri
<Barnabas> on linux it is, usually, a dedicated partition without a file system
<martinphone> can I do that from BIOS?
<Barnabas> martinphone, no
<martinphone> but, why my 4GB RAM are 3952 and not 4098?
<martinphone> 1024*4
<martinphone> 4096*
<marcpv> have to go, bye!
<Barnabas> some of it used by system hw probably
<martinphone> hw = ?
<Barnabas> a GPU for instance, to tell for sure you need to post your hw spec on pastebin
<Barnabas> and link here
<martinphone> when I come back Barnabas
<Barnabas> sure
<phunyguy> wait, so Xubuntu 12.10 doesnt have a livecd yet?
<martinphone> terminal hw? just that?
<martinphone> brb
<knome> phunyguy, it does.
<knome> phunyguy, unfortunately, we're still oversized, so you should use some other media
<phunyguy> I can only seem to find an alternate install image
<knome> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.10/alpha-3/ for the alpha3
<phunyguy> s'ok.  have 12.04 installed, I will just do-release-upgrade
<knome> phunyguy, if you're looking at dailies, the desktop image is probably still building
<phunyguy> thanks knome
<phunyguy> cool nickname btw
<phunyguy> its like gnome for kde!
<knome> phunyguy, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20120815/ for the daily-live
<phunyguy> are you currently running the alpha build?
<knome> i'm not
<phunyguy> k.
<martinphone> im back
<martinphone> what was that hw command I had to paste Barnabas ?
<martinphone> what commands other than  sudo dmidecode --type memory can give me a more complete description of my RAM? id accept gui suggestions too
<martinphone> and, if I reinstall xubuntu, will it by default create a 4096 swap partition, now that I have 4GB RAM?
<blackgatonegro> matin, will you format the hard disk?
<blackgatonegro> *martin
<martinphone> when I reinstall? didnt have it planned, no
<GridCube> martinphone, you are thinking GB and reading GiB
<martinphone> GB = 1024 MB, GiB = 1000 MB?
<GridCube> GB is an unit made of powers of 10, and GiB is an unit made of powers of 2
<martinphone> so the other way round, GB = 1000 MB, GiB = 1024 MB
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> oh, yes
<martinphone> 10^3 = 1000
<GridCube> here, read this: http://www.dr-lex.be/info-stuff/bytecalc.html
<martinphone> 2¹0 = 1023
<martinphone> hey, I wrote a super index
<GridCube> :D yeah xchat does that :)
<martinphone> 10³
<martinphone> d⁵
<GridCube> 2¹⁰
<martinphone> cool link
<GridCube> martinphone, you don *need* more swap
<GridCube> in fact swap and ram can be what ever you want
<GridCube> i have about 6gb of swap because a 6gb partition came with this computer for windows 7 backups, and i was to lazy to resize it
<martinphone> htop's RAM bar is frozen, it doens change like the core bar does, furthermore: I now use 1500/3952, but the bar occupies more than that percentage, close to 80% of the bar extension, why?
<Unit193> free -m|grep cache
<TheSheep> martinphone: linux always uses almost all ram -- when it's not used by application, it's used for caching and buffers
<martinphone> I have a 365 GB HDD in my laptop and a 1 TB HDD I wish to put in its place, in the laptop. Is there any way I can make an exact copy of all directories present in the 365 GB HDD to the 1 TB HDD, first as an external hard drive just to take it out from the case, and in the laptop?
<martinphone> and put it in the laptop*
<martinphone> so there is no difference when I reboot with the 1TB HDD in the laptop
<shpank> yes
<shpank> boot the laptop with a live cd
<shpank> unmount your internal drive and your external hdd
<shpank> copy everything with dd if=/dev/internal_hdd of=/dev/external_hdd
<shpank> then replace the drive in your laptop
<shpank> and try booting it
<shpank> if it doesn't work, just fire up gparted or fdisk and play around with the partition table
<Sysi> dd isn't good for hdd, it copies all bad blocks too, use ddrescue or just copy all files and install grub from livecd
<Sysi> you need to fix fstab to match new partition UUIDS
<shpank> i didn't assume he has bad blocks on his hdd
<shpank> but in this case, ddrescue is better, yes.
<shpank> Sysi: if he copies the entire drive (including mbr and partition table), it should work without changing uuids
<Sysi> shpank: partition table expands automatically, changing uuids
<shpank> oh
<shpank> so in this case
<shpank> yeah
<shpank> but it's not a big problem
<Sysi> or actually I'm not sure.. I did this once but it was a while ago
<shpank> i hate this uuid thing
<shpank> you can't remember them
<shpank> or distinguish between different partitions just by looking at the uuids
<Sysi> I seldom change partitioning scheme, when I do I probably reinstall
<shpank> yeah me too
<shpank> i always try new stuff and to avoid compatibility problems, i usually take the lame route and wipe the system :)
<shpank> also, it feels so much better working on a fresh install without all the crap that i've introduced before
<xuserr> hello
<martinphone> hello, I have just installed nvidia drivers from the repo, but it happened what happened last time I used nvidia: splashscreen's logo now occupies the whole screen, and looks blurry, can I fix that= return splash's screen to its original size?
<martinphone> also for the splash screen while closing the OS
<martinphone> does it have to do with grub?
<recon_lap> grub?
<malv1> now i can say that i am not aware of any xfce bugs
<malv1> first time i can say that about any linux de
<David-A> malv1: Dont kid yourself, there is one bug: The Xfce Timer panel applet does not show if timer is on or off unless mouse is on it. (If by design, its a usability bug)
<recon_lap> there is the earphone bug as well, probably nothing to do with xface though
<recon_lap> David-A: timper panel applet shows all the time for me
<recon_lap> David-A: maybe we talking about different applets though
<David-A> David-A: its called "Xfce4 Timer", I have xfce 4.6.1 (xfce4-timer-plugin 0.6.1) so maybe has improved
<recon_lap> David-A: guess I got the wrong applet, was thinking of the date-time applet
#xubuntu 2012-08-18
<shpngld> hello and good eveneing
<David-A> hi
<shpngld> I would like to ask, how can i change the sound output so it switches from usual plufout to usb headphones plugout?
<shpngld> my friend is sleeping and i cant use  my speaker sstm
<shpngld> so i plugged USB  headphones w mic
<shpngld> I want to have some music on the headphones, not speaker system
<shpngld> jow i can change the output sound to usm phones, not udusl dprskrt dyd
<shpngld> sys*
<shpngld> USB phones*
<shpngld> its too dark here, sorry i dont want to disturb my sleepin friend
<David-A> shpngld: in the mixer, do you have different slides for "front", "master", or "back" and "headphone"?
<shpngld> there r a lot of devices i can choose
<David-A> output devices i presume
<David-A> (i am not that familiar with pulse, i'm alsa myself, someone may cut in if they like)
<shpngld> qwkk
<David-A> eh?
<shpngld> I catch the Mic but not the phone
<David-A> you want to use the a mic too? thats an input device
<shpngld> no just the phones
<shpngld> u know its combo mic and phones
<shpngld> but w/ 1 usb only
<null1024> Hello, I disabled screen suspend and screen blanking in the XFCE Power Manager, but the screen still goes dark every 20 or so minutes if I don't press any keys/move the mouse, is there something I missed?
<David-A> in the output device tab, you select a device above and some settings for it below. selecting another device does not by itself disable it, just show the other device's settings.
<null1024> like, if I'm playing a game with a joypad or watching a long youtube video, the screen turns off [I'm on a laptop if that helps]
<David-A> so select the non-headphones device and try a setting for it that mutes it. maybe a slider, a mute mode, or a setting that doesnt sound anything.
<shpngld> Thanks a lot People!!!!!!!! I managed to do it its ok now thanks!!!
<shpngld> and last question
<David-A> there may be settings that automatically disables a speaker if a headphone is plugged in, but guess you have tried that. (may be in bios, may be in sound settings)
<shpngld> I f i want to change my currebnt videocard w better one ,,,what should i dom except rempvin the old one and plugiin the new one..would it be therer any problesm just to strat my pc as usual?
<shpngld> I have heard that i have to reinstall the whole system
<shpngld> (xubuntu 11.10)
<David-A> shpngld: if you have enabled proprietary drivers in "system>hardward drivers" disable them before changing videocard.
<shpngld> yes i Hace
<shpngld> Have
<shpngld> so first disable them, then switch off, replace cards and restart as usual?
<David-A> (you'd like a backlit keyboard now, would you) :)
<shpngld> yes i do
<shpngld> sorry about that
<shpngld> I dont want to disturb him
<null1024> mmkay, think I found out how on my own -- apparently that sort of thing works through xscreensaver [had to install it], I'll go wait and see if it worked
<David-A> no worries
 * shpngld -> disaster noob
<shpngld> its all abvout a *** game- Regnum
<shpngld> my video is nvidia mx 640
<shpngld> i want to replace it wit readen 6200?! i think
<David-A> shpngld: right, disable them, switch off, replace cards and restart
<David-A> shpngld: what make is the current card? nvidia?
<shpngld> ..pfff i dont even know what video is this
<shpngld> nvidia
<shpngld> mx
<shpngld> 64mb
<David-A> after disable proprietary driver, check that there is no file /etc/X11/xorg.conf lingering. if there is, rename it with some funny suffix so it wont disturb the new card.
<shpngld> GeForce4 MX 420/AGP/SSE2
<shpngld> ok so i disable prop drv, ername the conf then switch off and repalce cards
<David-A> right, good luck, will you do it tonight so i'll wait?
<shpngld> no not now..my friesn is sleeping..it will be total disaster to do it in the dark....
<shpngld> Thanks alot for everythink David-A
<David-A> :) challange
<shpngld> he will accuse me againf of drug abuse
<shpngld> I dont wanr it
<David-A> "again", nice friend
<shpngld> well ...this wont be a good start of the weekend
<shpngld> sorry
<David-A> shpngld: i dont get it, you fixed the headphones, and you'l change video card when the light comes up, thats a good start...
<shpngld> thanks a lot again David-A  I will deff. do it in the mornin (less suspicious at least..and more light i guess)
<shpngld> yes cuz, the card change involve opening the PC tower
<shpngld> without tools
<shpngld> and light
<shpngld> Headphones- USB
<shpngld> ez-r
<shpngld> anyway..thanks again 4 ur help... got my music on (and vid)...the booze is missin...Catch ya tommorrow if i have problems
<excise> is there any way to double the size of panel 1 so applications spill over on to a second row when many are open?
<C1sM0> excise: go to application menu -> Settings -> Setting Manager
<C1sM0> Then click Panel
<C1sM0> Then look under "Measurements" the Size field
<excise> C1sM0, that just makes everything bigger.  I'd like for there to be 2 rows for open applications
<C1sM0> excise: You could add an extra panel but I am not sure how to place your open application on the second panel.
<Zuber> I have had a problem booting xubuntu 12.04 since the last update 2 days ago. I turn the computer on, it pulls up the xubuntu loading screen with the bar for about 2 seconds. Then it flashes to a black screen with tty1 at the top and asks for my login. If I log in, it gives me basically the terminal. How can I recover my desktop?
<Zuber> I have tried ctrl+alt+f7 and it stop at a line saying "Starting LightDM Display Manager         [fail]"
<bazhang> with the nomodeset option?
<bazhang> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Zuber> I attempted the command acpi_osi= and then attempted ctrl+alt+f7 again, and the LightDM Display Manager still failed to load.
<Zuber> Did I do this correctly? And thank you in advance for help.
<Zuber> If I try to open anything with a display I get a message saying "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<Derpian> is the i386 release of 12.04 non pae?
<blackgatonegro> pae is not installed by default
<blackgatonegro> but you can install pae using synaptic
<xubuntu398> hi
<xubuntu398> Hsving problems downloading the torrent?
<xubuntu398> Sorry... I'm having problems downloading the xubuntu torrent from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/, anybody know why?
<Sysi> !downtime
<ubottu> Canonical is currently moving some servers, there will be downtime throughout this weekend. See http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/08/10/community-site-downtime-announcement/
<Sysi> maybe related to that
<xubuntu398> Yeah I saw that, anyone know of a mirror of the torrent?
<GridCube> you already have the torrent?
<GridCube> if yes you dont need a mirror it will catch up seeds
<xubuntu398> no I don't
<xubuntu398> I need a mirror of the .torrent file
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> xubuntu398, there should be one here: http://linuxtracker.org/
<GridCube> mm, no, there arent
<GridCube> xubuntu398, http://ca.isohunt.com/download/386387381/xubuntu.torrent
<GridCube> and this one for amd64 http://ca.isohunt.com/download/386421529/xubuntu.torrent
<xubuntu398> cool thanks
<xubuntu398> I found this as well http://www.torrentroom.com/torrent/3713236-xubuntu-12-04-desktop-amd64-iso.html
<xubuntu398> just now
<xubuntu398> its a shame they dont have the info hash on the xubuntu site
<GridCube> true that, let me propose they add it :)
<aquix> check the hashsums if you download from another source than xubuntu.com
<xubuntu398> where are they published?
<GridCube> aquix, they cant be fetched because the ubuntu.com sites are down
<xubuntu398> haha
<aquix> ah..   I see
<astraljava> So umm... you know that released versions are available on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<GridCube> it was not accesible a few minutes ago o:
<astraljava> It worked for me just now.
<GridCube> i tried that first
<xubuntu398> it still isnt for me
<astraljava> Ok, so DNS issues then, probably.
<xubuntu398> i'll try flush
<GridCube> xubuntu398, try ctrl-shift-R
<xubuntu398> ?
<GridCube> on firefox that refreshes without cache
<xubuntu398> oh right
<xubuntu398> yeah, but it wont cache if it times out
<GridCube> true
<xubuntu398> hmm nope
<xubuntu398> Guess I'll be using Gnome then
<GridCube> well, get the md5: 724224b8d62c7bccecdee6b82850c0e6 *xubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<GridCube> 52fddd81e75bb421a5435a42ca9ec6df *xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<xubuntu398> ah
<xubuntu517> hey grid do you have the 64 bit md5 again...sorry
<xubuntu517> Never mind I can get its working for me again
<gunarm> i keep getting a message (every few days) that says "System program problem detected:  Do you want to report the problem now?"   but gives me no information about what the problem is?  how can I find out whats happening?
<blackgatonegro> check the boot logs
<Artemis3> gunarm, there is a button for details, and you can see the culprit there. I always get that from tumblerd
<gunarm> no i just have "Cancel" and "Report Problem" buttons, or else I wouldnt be asking
<gunarm> id expect there to be a details button
<gunarm> actually i'm not using xubuntu, i'm using regular ubuntu with xfce as my dilly, not sure if thats different
<xubuntu761> I can't get my wireless adapter to work?
<blackgatonegro> as long as you use xfce with ubuntu, iit does act like xubuntu
<blackgatonegro> only different might be if kernel is pae or not
<gunarm> ah ok
<Artemis3> gunarm, push report and then you can see details, you can cancel after that :)
<gunarm> ahh, didnt think of that, thanks
<Moonshiner24mUK> argh!! nothing on desura launches, and steam has missing fonts despite following the guides. help anyone?
<Moonshiner24mUK> and my ATI opengl  driver has gone back to  version 1.4
<Artemis3> Moonshiner24mUK, Why not wait for an official steam release? It's supposed to come out this year...
<Moonshiner24mUK> :D!!!! hallelujah!!!!
<Murtaugh> On precise, is there a way to fix the error in partition size reporting?
<Murtaugh> like when you mount or connect a partition without a label, the default name it gives on the desktop
<Murtaugh> 29 and 35gb file systems reported as 32 and 38
<mongy> Murtaugh, give it a label then as the correct size :)
<Murtaugh> ah, so for generic/unlabled ones it's always going to do that?
<Murtaugh> then again, I find the whole "eject" instead of "unmount" thing more annoying :P
<mongy> Murtaugh, get my last messages?
<Murtaugh> 15:56 < mongy> Murtaugh, give it a label then as the correct size :)
<Murtaugh> 15:57 < Murtaugh> ah, so for generic/unlabled ones it's always going to do that?
<mongy> Murtaugh, it must be a mb=100 / mb=1024 thing..
<Murtaugh> 16:02 < Murtaugh> then again, I find the whole "eject" instead of "unmount" thing more annoying :P
<mongy> Murtaugh, just make the label as "29GB"
<mongy> Murtaugh, as for unmount, add the Places plugin to panel and you'll get unmount option in that..
<Murtaugh> is eject the same thing as unmount?
<mongy> no
<mongy> unmount keeps the drive 'seen' but not mounte
<Murtaugh> ah, I just used g-parted to unmount the last time
<Murtaugh> was switching my new flash drive for fat32 to ntfs
<Murtaugh> I'd just put ext3 on it, but I need to use it with windows computers at school
<Murtaugh> synaptic says xfce4-places-plugin and libunity9 are installed
<mongy> right click panel, add
<mongy> change its icon to a label, like good old gnome2 days
<Murtaugh> I have to use the places menu to unmount drives in precise?
<mongy> well, for me, thunar doesn't have the unmount option half the time for certain drives.
<mongy> internal ones it does, external ones not often.
<Murtaugh> my usual instal is a dated karmic one >_<
<Murtaugh> sometime soon I'm going to dual boot karmic and precise on this machine
<Murtaugh> I have a question on if the installer can do something fancy though- mount the /home folder of this partition as /home
<Murtaugh> I neglected to make a seperate /home partition for this install, it was meant to be a temp to fix another one, but I ended up just using this one instead
<Murtaugh> or could i do that via the fstab later?
<mongy> you can install without erasing home...
<Murtaugh> I don't want to overwrite this isntall
<Murtaugh> yet
<Murtaugh> I want the 2 working side by side until I know precise runs well, and I can get all the little driver issues worked out
<martinphone> how do I add user deltree to group vboxs
<martinphone> group vboxusers?
<Murtaugh> this machine is still on karmic because I couldn't get lucid to work and was afraid to update when a clean install of it wouldn't run
<mongy> usermod -G vboxusers -a deltree
<martinphone> mongy, is there an echo option for that?
<mongy> Murtaugh, you can install to your / partition that has home in it and not overwrite anything.
<mongy> martinphone, you mean like to echo to a file ?
<martinphone> mongy, forgive the pickiness of the noob, it is enoguh if you say what is the worst that could happen
<martinphone> all this is totally new for me
<mongy> well /etc/group has this for me, vboxusers:x:108:dean
<mongy> so you could just add ,deltree to that I guess
<mongy> not tried it though.
<mongy> make backups!
<martinphone> mongy, usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<martinphone> do I have to kill the vm to do it?
<mongy> did it as root?
<martinphone> no, thx
<martinphone> i still get the message though
<mongy> odd
<mongy> sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a deltree  ?
<martinphone> sorry
<martinphone> sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a dexter
<martinphone> wrong name
<martinphone> but the command is the same
<martinphone> anyhow, in control panel I disabled internet connections
<martinphone> and despite that message I could disconnect the NAT thing
<martinphone> adapter 1 (non attached)
<martinphone> are all virtualizations that small? scaling it up makes it look weird, icons enlarged but not proportionally
<mongy> small?
<B3rz3rk3r> hi guys, running xubuntu 12.04 on an HP laptop. It's going to sleep while I'm watching a movie in VLC. How do I stop this?
<astraljava> B3rz3rk3r: It's probably some settings in Power Management. Have a look at those.
<GridCube> on the configurations go to the power managment option
<B3rz3rk3r> I understand I can manually disable sleep, but I want to leave it enabled and just have the pc detect that there is user activity still on going
<astraljava> B3rz3rk3r: Right, so like GridCube said, probably VLC's configurations. It should most likely have options for disabling power management while playing.
<B3rz3rk3r> it does, and it's enabled but not working
<GridCube> B3rz3rk3r, thats an annoying bug
<mnewton> what package install accessibility features like slow keys. I want to purge it.
<GridCube> you have to disable power management for the whole computer
<GridCube> enable it back again later
<GridCube> theres not much else you can do
<B3rz3rk3r> ok :(
<B3rz3rk3r> thanks for your help
<mongy> B3rz3rk3r, if you use mplayer or the variants then you can add something to config to stop it while video playing.
<mongy> I use smplayer on arch and I have .mplayer/config with the line heartbeat-cmd="xscreensaver-command -deactivate >&- 2>&- &"
<martinphone> mongy, you do use virtual box, correct?
<B3rz3rk3r> mongy, that sounds like what im looking for, never used Mplayer before though. I'll grab it now thanks!
<mongy> martinphone, yes
<martinphone> mongy, how do I cut or copy a windows app from my home dir or usb stick to my virtual box's c drive?
<mongy> use shared folders
<B3rz3rk3r> mongy, is Mplayer called Parole on Xubuntu?
<mongy> no
<David-A> B3rz3rk3r: in VLC advanced settings (show all settings>advanced) there is a "Inhibit power management daemon during playback". is it enabled?
<mongy> smplayer/umplayer are better frontends for mplayer
<mongy> but you can use .mplayer/config for them
<martinphone> mongy, what do I do with machine and transient folders?
<B3rz3rk3r> i just tried to install it via terminal and its already installed, so i take it its the backend to Parole then.
<mongy> B3rz3rk3r, not used parole tbh...
<GridCube> B3rz3rk3r, smplayer is pretty nice indeed
<GridCube> even if its qt
<GridCube> it avoids this bug
<B3rz3rk3r> David-A, yeah it doesn't seem to be working. I'm using caffiene to keep the screen awake, but cant stop pc from sleeping
<David-A> B3rz3rk3r: (sorry, just found you already checked that)
<mongy> martinphone, add the shared folder in the vm settings, then boot the vm, with additions installed and your user added to vboxusers group, access it from the vm, in this case windows using explorer
<B3rz3rk3r> David-A, np mate, thanks for trying ;)
<martinphone> mongy, read only? autonomunt or permanent?
<martinphone> id say permanent, right?
<mongy> if the guest is windows then read only automount
<mongy> if you want to copy a file from home on the host to c on the guest.
<mongy> you have to have guest additions installed though in the guest.
<martinphone> installing guest additions
<martinphone> mongy, do you also have an antivirus for your virtualized windows OS?
<holstein> i do.. when im planning on using it online.. it *is* an OS.. an acutual windows install.. you can always save a snapeshot too
<holstein> snapshot*
<martinphone> do you need to download updates for your virtualized windows os?
<holstein> martinphone: you need do what makes you comfortable and safe.. if you would do it on the OS,a nd you are going to use it.. you might want to
<mongy> I usually disable the interface in it, you don't need it for shared folders
<mongy> I don't want windows on my network :)
<well_laid_lawn> Q
#xubuntu 2012-08-19
<benjo> Does anyone know why after I would get severe mouse lag after waking the machine up from idle?
<benjo> Sorry, let me rephrase.. Does anyone know why I would get severe mouse lag after waking the machine up from idle?
<LessPlastics> Just recently installed Xubuntu 12.04 on a machine with 4096 MiB of RAM. How come Xubuntu only recognizes 3889 MiB?
<LessPlastics> (x86-64 arch was used)
<holstein> LessPlastics: that sounds correct to me.. could be some shared with graphics
<GridCube> how do i do this: set LANG and LC_ALL to C
<GridCube> ?
<Murtaugh> LessPlastics: you likely have a cheap ram card, it's capacity is listed based on units of 1000, not 1024
<LessPlastics> Murtaugh: It's not
<Murtaugh> that works out to 17mb above the number you gave, so some is likely being reserved for hardware or video use
<LessPlastics> Murtaugh: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231121
<LessPlastics> Ah
<LessPlastics> I see
<Murtaugh> converting 1000 based to 1024, i got 3906MiB
<Murtaugh> it seems to be rather hit and miss whether ram is listed with MiB or MB (I call it drive maker's megabyte :P)
<LessPlastics> hahaha
<Murtaugh> for megabytes, MiB is about 95% of MB, for GiB it's only about 93%
<Murtaugh> 90% fo TiB >_<
<codemaniac> some cool xubu themes from repos , anyone suggest ?
<GridCube> Murtaugh, thats actually SI compatible unity "mega"byte
<xubuntu555> Hello.  Can someone enlighten me as to the difference between Xubuntu desktop vs. alternate?
<pleia2> alternate is a text (ncurses) based installer
<pleia2> typically used for systems which can't boot the graphical one for whatever reason
<xubuntu555> thanks ever so much
<pleia2> sure :)
<xubuntu555> Does anyone know of an interactive environment that teaches UNIX?
<xubuntu555> Like a MUDD for learning unix?
<xubuntu555> "Okay, not try doing blablablabla"
<xubuntu555> "Now you will learn how to copy files.  Type 'cp blah blah..."
<xubuntu555> Exercises in a totally immersive environment that is non-distracting by default.
<xubuntu555> I get to the prompt and I don't know what to do.
<xubuntu555> I don't know what the commands are and how they work and the man is too cryptic and filled with jargon
<xubuntu555> There are no simple examples.
<pleia2> I think you'll find most of us here are linux users, so this isn't really the place to ask about unix
<xubuntu555> Let me rephrase the question then.
<xubuntu555> An livecd that boots into a shell
<xubuntu555> that then teaches you how to use all of the text commands, or at least the important ones
<pleia2> you're looking for tutorials on learning how to use the shell in, what, xubuntu?
<xubuntu555> So that you can become a serious user of the text shell
<xubuntu555> I need a tight loop of feedback
<pleia2> if you want someone to teach you, you may consider looking at your local university
<xubuntu555> I have no money.
<pleia2> a lot have introduction to linux classes which will teach the basics
<xubuntu555> Can't afford it and I can't go at an arbitrary pace.
<pleia2> not sure where you'll find someone to hand hold you through learning for free
<pleia2> there are plenty of online tutorials and videos
<pleia2> just google for "linux class" or "shell tutorial"
<pleia2> but I think most people learn by knowing what they want to do (copy a file, upgrade from the command line) and doing a google search for how to do that specific thing
<xubuntu555> Anyone here have any experience with BSD?
<pleia2> xubuntu555: please use #xubuntu-offtopic for non-xubuntu support questions :)
<xubuntu555> Thank you.  I'm out.
<jackk> Hello, can someone tell me if this Linux has flash preinstalled? I am a huge fan of porn and would like to know.
<knome> jackk, please notice this is strictly a family-friendly channel.
<jackk> knome: Is it?
<jackk> I am very sorry.
<knome> jackk, and no, xubuntu doesn't come preinstalled with flash because the license issues
<tech1> i have ubuntustudio which uses xfce4,  i put "emacs.antialias: false" in the file [~/.Xdefaults] and run the command "xrdb ~/.Xdefaults" in my terminal but it has no effect
<tech1> and yes i restarted emacs
<tech1> oh wait
<tech1> hmm still dosnt work
<holstein> in what way?.. what are you wanting?
<tech1> im wanting to disable antialiasing in emacs, by putting "emacs.antialias:  false" in the file [~.Xdefaults]... which i am told will do this
<tech1> because emacs takes the OS's full antialiasing -but without the OS's "hinting" which makes it very blurry
<Sysi> GUI emacs?
<tech1> i can turn off antialiasing in my OS completley which makes the text inside the programs look fine, but then the window/program titles with random font sizes are unreadable
<tech1> yeh gui emacs23
<Sysi> tech1: I'd try putting it to ~/.Xresources too and logging out and back in
<Sysi> tech1: I found this line to put in there: emacs*font:  FontName-12:antialias=false
<tech1> ok thanks ill try them
<silverghost> guys i have a funny question why not make lubuntu based of debian directly instead of ubuntu :D
<baizon> silverghost: why not? :)
<baizon> silverghost: ubuntu = preconfigured, just install and use
<silverghost> i mean xubuntu xD
<silverghost> but people have many problems with ubuntu as a base
<baizon> on debian you have to configure your system
<baizon> silverghost: who has problems?
<baizon> i had many problems with linux mint and debian
<baizon> xubuntu = zero
<silverghost> i think if  xubuntu choose debian as a base it can become a top 10 distro
<baizon> but debian will use xfce as default DE now
 * drc searches his pockets for troll biscuits...finds none :(
<silverghost> bcoz xfce is the best desktop env of 2012 :)
<baizon> so we will see if your right
<Sysi> xubuntu is based on debian, there's just load of ubuntu guys packaging newer software
<silverghost> nope i mean base it of debian stable
<Sysi> debian stable is old, duh
<silverghost> ubuntu - sid unstable branch od debian
<baizon> silverghost: debian stable is to old
<silverghost> backports :)
<silverghost> i have quit using ubuntu since 11.04 lol
<baizon> silverghost: xfce stable on debian is 4.6
<baizon> and we got 4.10 right now ;)
<silverghost> newest always does not mean good ;)
<silverghost> don't take it otherwise am just giving an opinion :)
<baizon> of course
<Sysi> glad there's debian for you and xubuntu for the rest of us
<silverghost> actually am angry with ubuntu and its community :)
<silverghost> i have nothing against xubuntu coz i like xfce :)
<baizon> how come?
<Sysi> we're kinda part of ubuntu community
<silverghost> ubuntu irc - chaos
<silverghost> ubuntu - arrogant fanboys
<silverghost> xD
<baizon> that are two different things
<baizon> ubuntu as OS and ubuntu as community
<silverghost> no i gice u an example when ubuntu was no.1 in distrowatch few years ago lol they were happy now min overtook them they bash distrowatch lol
<baizon> distrowatch is broken
<baizon> ubuntu got more users than mint
<silverghost> even u see google trends mint is still the no.1 distro
<Sysi> this is getting badly offtopic
<baizon> indeed Sysi, im out then :)
<silverghost> do u have offtopic
<recon_lap> who cares, they all work :)
<baizon> of course
<xubuntu609> a lil question guys
<xubuntu147> hello?
<SkippersBoss> How can we help you today
<xubuntu147> I have xubuntu 12.04.  I've been trying to change the text in etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf but I can't save the changes.  Perhaps I don't have the right permissions, or something.  Any ideas?
<drc> gksudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<xubuntu147> Thanks.  That worked.  But it doesn't work when I use Thunar.  I wonder why that is?
<drc> You are using thunar as a user not using sudo :)
<drc> If you did gksudo thunar, it would work
<xubuntu147> That kind of makes sense!  Can you suggest documentation for a bigger picture?
<drc> You want a linux primer?
<xubuntu147> Free, if possible.
<drc> Actually I don't have a URL handy...Anybody?
<David-A> xubuntu147: do you know about file permissions in unix and linux? someone owns a file, and the owner can decide what other persons may do with it. normally you owns the file in /home/yourname and "root" owns system files, in /etc, /bin, etc.
<xubuntu147> I can sort of follow that, but I need to chew it over for a while.  Thanks!  I'll google the primer.
<xubuntu147> bye
<daedaluz> where's the config file for xfce notifications? the control panel doesn't seem to work, always being 8 seconds
<xubuntu282> hello everybody!
<David-A> hi
<UnknownFork> Is xfconf included in 12.04?
<Unit193> Task: xubuntu-desktop, so yep.
<UnknownFork> in what directory is it located in?
<UnknownFork> MY touchpad doesn't work and I need to configure it
<Unit193> dpkg -L xfconf  and would you be looking for /usr/lib/xfce4/xfconf ?
<UnknownFork> kk
<UnknownFork> thanks
<Jotek_> Hello everybody, is here any Tibia player?
<Moonshiner24mUK> Jotek, no but ican help
#xubuntu 2013-08-12
<Maggie> :)
<MrHotsauce> i just recently learned about the shift thing myself literally less then 20 hours ago
<Maggie> so did you have the same issue with flash after upgrading?
<MrHotsauce> no im having an issue with my headset after upgrade
<MrHotsauce> flash is a tad derpy but it works good enough for me to not bother with it
<Maggie> Wish I hadn't upgraded now, it boots up slower and probably should have left well enough alone.
<Maggie> If it isn't broke....
<MrHotsauce> i tend to run the latest versions i would run the 13.10 alpha build but i dont want to reinstall my os
<Maggie> I am pretty new to Xubuntu, but it beats Windows for sure
<MrHotsauce> ive been using it since......11.10? i think
<Maggie> So know I know someone who might be able to help if I find myself in a jam again?
<MrHotsauce> i barely know anything xD i just use google alot when i have issues
<MrHotsauce> if you cant get help here another place to try would be #ubuntu
<Maggie> Cool, thanks for the info.  :)
<Maggie> #ubuntu
<MrHotsauce> use /join #ubuntu
<MrHotsauce> with the slash
<Maggie> Sweet!
<MrHotsauce> i would reccomend using xchat the built in irc client with xubuntu
<Maggie> I think that is where I am at?
<Maggie> http://xubuntu.org/irc/
<MrHotsauce> naaah
<MrHotsauce> thats a web client
<MrHotsauce> you have a built in one with xubuntu
<Maggie> Ok? Where would I find it?
<Maggie> found it
<MrHotsauce> it requires a little configuring but def much better then any web client
<Maggie> I was able to log in to ubuntu that way
<MrHotsauce> you can type /join #xubuntu   in xchat and use xchat in here
<Maggie> am underscore maggie too
<Maggie> maggie_
<MrHotsauce> you can leave the web client
<MrHotsauce> then in here  you can do /nick Maggie
<MrHotsauce> to change back to normal
<Maggie> It seemed to work.  You Rock!  :)
<MrHotsauce> mhm you can even set up xchat to auto connect to here when you open it
<MrHotsauce> like so http://i.imgur.com/AhR8gtQ.png
<Maggie> Awesome! Think I got it changed
<Maggie> what is minecraft?
<kingnick42> Maggie, tis a game :P
<Maggie> Thank you Kingnick42
<kingnick42> No problem Maggie
<Maggie> Nick? Wondering if you are the same Nick that helped install my system back in February?
<Maggie> thanks again for your help MrHotsauce.  take care!
<MrHotsauce> no problem take care as well
<maitake> can anyone pastebin me a copy of their thunar or file-manager .desktop files?
<maitake> deleted mine like a fool :(
<maitake> docky's being stubborn with icons
<MrHotsauce> maitake: point me to where it is and ill see if i can provide it
<xubuntu916> Hello, I just purchased a Lenovo IdeaPad Z580 that shipped with Windows 8 (64 bit). I immediately formatted it and installed Xubuntu 13.04 using LUKS for everything except /boot. When I attempt to boot the system it falls back to the next available boot medium (PXE, USB, etc). I am able to do a chroot into the system after cryptsetup and mounting. Grub appears to be installed correctly. I'd appreciate any help.
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know about luks sorry
<xubuntu916> Alright. I wasn't sure if that was strictly a grub thing, or if something with the new secure boot/windows 8 had created different headaches for installing nix OSes.
<xubuntu916> When I attempt to install Grub it says that I have no BIOS Boot Partition and its only alternative is to use blocklists (then failing). I remember seeing a BIOS option of that nature in the partitioning system and disregarding it, so I will reinstall with a few MB dedicated to that and see what happens.
<nerdtron> hi all!
<nerdtron> any good themes for xubuntu?
<xubuntu894> hi
<xubuntu916> For anyone else who may have the Windows 8/LUKS boot issue, the solution (for me, at least) was to reinstall adding the first partition as BIOS Boot Partition (I used 25 MB, though 5 would probably have been enough). Next I unlocked the encrypted partition and mounted the boot partition inside that, then reinstalled Grub. That seems to work, as I am typing this from the hard drive OS.
<jorj> hello. anyone uses xubuntu 12.04? i have an problem with xscreensaver, i think, but can not find any info about my problem. periodically stop working screen locking (xflock). reason - not running xscreensaver. it disappears from process list. i could start it manually ("xscreensaver&" at terminal or at ALT+F2 prompt). i tried ptions to be verbose and to log xscreensaver work, but no error found after process crushed. anyone knows this
<nerdtron> i'm using xubuntu..but i'm not using xscreensaver because it looks awful
<Sysi> I have heard about xscreensaver crashing when computer is locked, but not when it's on the background
<alfonsojon> Hi
<alfonsojon> I'm using Xubuntu 13.04 on the Samsung Chromebook
<alfonsojon> It works fine but 2D graphics acceleration is horrid
<alfonsojon> Even with compisiting disabled, it's lagging when I move windows.
<Noskcaj> alfonsojon, have you tried the proprietary drivers?
<alfonsojon> jockey-gtk says I have none available
<Noskcaj> alfonsojon, ok. maybe try the samsung website or upgrading to 13.10. i can't think of anything else sorry
<alfonsojon> Alright, thanks
<alfonsojon> Then again, Chromebooks are only meant to run Chrome OS... lol
<alfonsojon> wait, you think I could copy the drivers over manually somehow?
<alfonsojon> They are both using the same kernel
<Noskcaj> alfonsojon, maybe
<WalterN> hmm
<WalterN> I'm looking at this, having set up dovecot just a bit ago... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix#Other_Postfix_Guides
<WalterN> erm
<WalterN> I mean postfix
<WalterN> s/dovecot/postfix
<WalterN> anyway, should I implement all of those for spam filtering? or just one or two?
<bekks> "all of those" -. what do you mean?
<bekks> Setup what you want to setup.
<WalterN> I'm not sure... lol.. somebody else suggested spamassasin
<bekks> Then set it up.
<xubuntu323> Hello, Concerning:  external hard drive 320GB Western Digital - When trying to open the HD and see the files, I get the message: Error when getting information for file '/media/BACKUP_WD/HP':     Failed to open directory "BACKUP_WD".  Error when getting information for file '/media/BACKUP_WD/HP':
<xubuntu323> Failed to open directory "BACKUP_WD".  Error when getting information for file '/media/BACKUP_WD/HP'--Input/output error.
<xubuntu323> I am therefore unable to open the directory on this HD. It seems that the folder "HP" has a problem prohibiting the opening of the hard drive.
<bekks> Your conclusion is wrong.
<bekks> It seems that you get I/O errors when accessing the drive. So check the output of dmesg.
<xubuntu323> Thanks, but what I have to look at in the dmesg output?
<bekks> Everything unusual.
<xubuntu323> To bekks: thanks again but to many lines whose I have no clue --> I cannot find something "unusual".
<bekks> xubuntu323: Then pastebin the entire output.
<nerdtron> any errors like I/O error in dmesg?
<Sysi> error warning or E_ are sings of problem
<bekks> Sysi: E_ is pretty seldom in dmesg. E_* are programmatical error messages.
<bekks> xubuntu323: So are you going to pastebin the entire dmesg output?
<xubuntu323> Yes, it's coming...
<xubuntu323> $ dmesg [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu [    0.000000] Linux version 3.2.0-48-generic (buildd@lamiak) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) ) #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 (Ubuntu 3.2.0-48.74-generic 3.2.46) [    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus: [    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel [    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD [    0.000000]   NSC Geode 
<nerdtron> xubuntu323: is it just a single folder you can't access or the whole drive?
<xubuntu323> $ dmesg [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu [    0.000000] Linux version 3.2.0-48-generic (buildd@lamiak) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) ) #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 (Ubuntu 3.2.0-48.74-generic 3.2.46) [    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus: [    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel [    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD [    0.000000]   NSC Geode 
<bekks> xubuntu323: This channel is not a pastebin.
<bekks> !pastebin | xubuntu323
<ubottu> xubuntu323: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu323> To nerdtron: with xubuntu, I cannot access the entire drive; with win xp, I can access the drive except the folder "HP" which seems to be corrupted.
<bekks> xubuntu323: You have I/O errors, not corrupted folders :)
<bekks> xubuntu323: So are you going to pastebin the entire dmesg output?
<nerdtron> if it is I/O errors, it could mean a damaged hard drive. sorry but your drive could be failing already
<Sysi> it's backup time
<Sysi> you can try checking drive health with S.M.A.R.T https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<bekks> Backup time has already passed - no backup means no data worth to be kept.
<bekks> First, pastebin dmesg. :)
<xubuntu323> bekks: sorry for the delay, I am still trying.
<bekks> !pastebinit | xubuntu323
<ubottu> xubuntu323: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bekks> xubuntu323: So will you finally pastebin the requested information after 35 minutes of waiting? If not, I can get back to others things to be done.
<xubuntu323> No, sorry, it's not done because I am discovering the pastebinit system.
<bekks> Ok, then good luck in solving your I/O error issues.
<xubuntu323> Go back to your activities. Thanks anyway. I will try later.
<meditator> hello,
<meditator> when i double click a scrip, it just runs without a warning. Is it possible to get a prompt with options like "run in terminal" "Display" etc ? Thanks for your help
<meditator> *script
<baizon> meditator: create a launcher which runs in terminal :)
<meditator> baizon, its not for a specific file.. i mean all executable files marked as executable, when i double click them, can i get an option which says "run in terminal" "Display" etc ?
<nerdtron> meditator: now that you say it, i remember we have that option in ubuntu
<baizon> meditator: something like this? http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7779
<nerdtron> but not xubuntu
<meditator> nerdtron,  yes.. i too used it in ubuntu
<nerdtron> baizon: good link
<meditator> baizon, thanks a lot.. thats exactly what i needed...
<baizon> nerdtron: thank you
<baizon> meditator: np :)
<xubuntu323> If  bekks is still there, you will find a link to the dmseg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5976994/plain/
<xubuntu323> By the way, I still have an error when trying to open an external  HD connected - Error when getting information for file '/media/BACKUP_WD/HP': Input/output error.
<bekks> xubuntu323: Yes. And as can be perfectly seen, the filesystem on that drive is corrupted.
<bekks> Since it is a Windows filesystem, use Windows to fix it.
<xubuntu323> OK, thanks, bye.
<meditator> baizon, i still have not been able to change the default action when double-clicking a shell script. It just executes. Is it possible to open it in a text editor, and if i want to run it, i can right click and click execute ?
<soman1> Xubuntu 12.04 Elements of the panel (time, language and fast launch) are not displayed. Is any ways to fix it?
<Guest20270> Hello
<bgardner> Guest20270: Hello
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> trying to install outrec in xubuntu 13.04
<Guest20270> I am using Xubuntu 13.04 and I have some questions: 1.- I am using Whisker menu why the firefox icons looks so tiny? and why it makes a HD checking at every boot?
<glitchd> getting a dependency error with gambas "dependency not satisfiable: gambas2-runtime (>=1.9.48)
<glitchd> ummm...anyone alive?
<bgardner> glitchd: We're alive, but in your case we need more information.
<bgardner> glitchd: What was your command line for the install?
<glitchd> bgardner, ok, i was attempting to install outrec from the software center but im getting a dependency error
<glitchd> getting a dependency error with gambas "dependency not satisfiable: gambas2-runtime (>=1.9.48)
<bgardner> glitchd: One moment while I look it up.
<glitchd> thx i appreciate the help
<glitchd> bgardner, any luck thus far?
<bgardner> glitchd: Not yet, still looking.
<glitchd> mmk
<glitchd> bgardner, im running ubuntu 1304 with the xubuntu desktop.
<knome> Guest20270, you should seek support from whisker menu developers
<bgardner> glitchd: Did you download the deb from outrec's website and try to install that in the software center?
<glitchd> bgardner, yes, thats when it gave me the dependency error
<bgardner> glitchd: Okay, you should have led with that.  Here's the page you need to go to for your next steps: http://outrec.sourceforge.net/support.html
<caodepalha> i got into a problem with ubuntu studio. when i start my laptop i get the message unable to launch startxfce4 x session.. startxfce not found falling back to default
<bgardner> glitchd: Lower left, the commands to bring in your dependencies.
<glitchd> bgardner, thank you very much, sry i didnt relay the important information.
<Guest20270> knome, is not that is the same Firefox icon I think
<glitchd> bgardner, im still getting errors.
<glitchd> bgardner, is it ok if i pm you so i dont have to spam the room with the output of the command?
<bgardner> glitchd: Sure
<caodepalha> i turn on the laptop and when i get to the login screen i can log in with my account, as guest or as other. everyway i try i get the> unable to launch startxfce4 x session> startxfce4 not found falling back to default session
<glitchd> anyone know of a program to record audio straight from the sound card, outrec apparently isnt supported anymore.
<sivik_> anyone ever seen the keyboard shortcuts stop working, all of them, even the default ones in xubuntu 13.04?
<PhoenixSTF> nop but then again that might be a session issue
<Sivik> PhoenixSTF: I even tried rebooting and no go
<PhoenixSTF> take a look inside .cache or .config
<Sivik> PhoenixSTF: thx
<Sysi> Sivik: is xfce4-settings-helper running?
<PhoenixSTF> you have a xfce folder, make a backup and delete the original, it might reset your session. BE ADVISED it will reset almost everything
<Sysi> removing ~(.cache/sessions and rebooting might help
<Sivik> The xfce4-settings-helper isn't running
<Sysi> ~/.cache/sessions
<Sysi> run it
<Sivik> I don't have anything called settings-helper
<Sivik> editor and manager are the only two I have
<Sysi> hum, I might have remembered it wrong, or it's been renamed
<Sysi> can't check right now
<Sysi> actually I can, a couple secs
<Sysi> yeah, that one is not used anymore
<Sysi> can you reset hotkeys or add new ones?
<jdhigh9000> anybody know to setup keyboard shortcuts xubuntu?
<jdhigh9000> on xubuntu?
<bgardner> jdhigh9000: Settings->Keyboard->Application Shortcuts
<Sysi> keyboard settings or window manager settings, depending about your goal
<jdhigh9000> [bgardner] thanks
<bgardner> jdhigh9000: Sysi is correct, however - some shortcuts will be under window manager settings
<jdhigh9000> bgardner: i am just trying to setup some app shortcuts.
<bgardner> jdhigh9000: Okay, then go with the first answer: Settings->Keyboard->Application shortcuts
<jdhigh9000> bgardner:okay. no problem. will do. thanks for the assist.
<jdhigh9000> Sysi:thanks as well. have a good day
<Sysi> you too
<jdhigh9000> :)
<Pwnna> why is it that workspace settings doesn't have the number of rows settings?
<knome> Pwnna, why would it?
<knome> Pwnna, try checking the workspaces applet settings.
<Pwnna> i want to have a square like setting
<Pwnna> workspaces-applet?
<knome> right. no, that's not possible.
<Pwnna> but http://docs.xfce.org/_media/xfce/xfce4-panel/pager.png
<knome> sure. that's the applet settings.
<Pwnna> ohh
<Pwnna> i see
<Pwnna> ty!
<knome> no problem
<Pwnna> is it possible to add in the unity like heads up so you know which workspace you're on
<Pwnna> when you move between them
<Pwnna> just a big text in the center showing the name would be nice.
<Pwnna> better if we can get a grid going.
<Pwnna> (which project is this? I can probably help implement that)
<knome> no, i don't think so, but afaik the workspace applet shows you which one that is
<knome> i'd imagine it's something in xfdesktop (but don't take my word for it)
<Pwnna> it's better UX if we showed a big thing like unity.
<Pwnna> should be /relatively/ easy to implement
<knome> technically might be that, socially can be different
<Pwnna> turn it off by default
<knome> it's still more codebase which is sometimes unwanted
<bgardner> knome: +1
<Pwnna> i feel like it is a good feature to have.
<knome> however, this is getting offtopic for this channel; i'd recommend asking in #xfce-dev
<knome> Pwnna, sure. that's one for the feature. i'm pretty sure you'll find at least 2 developers against it (not to discourage, but to keep things realistic...)
<Pwnna> why would people be against that feature?
<Pwnna> but okay
<Pwnna> let's move.
<JWR_> Howdy
<bekks> Oh, some texan arrived... :P
<JWR_> Haha, nahh. Michigander
<JWR_> Just that cowboy spirit haha
<JWR_> Installing xubuntu now, coming over from mint. Mint just felt sluggish to me.
<JWR_> Going to give xubuntu a go, then if it still feels sluggish, lubuntu.
<bekks> You dont need to reinstall then.
<JWR_> I could have just downloaded xfce over my cinnamon mint install couldn't I?
<JWR_> Eh, new guy mistakes I guess.
<bekks> I dont know nuts abouts mint. But having xubuntu, you can just install lubuntu-desktop, and you'll have both, xfce and lxde.
<JWR_> oh okay
<JWR_> that will work better than a re-install
<JWR_> Well, nice chatting bekks. Time to reboot.
<ross_> Much quicker so far.
<NEED_HELP_PLEASE> Is there any one in here that is proficient in wireless networks
<kingnick42> NEED_HELP_PLEASE, what's your problem?
<NEED_HELP_PLEASE> I have a older laptop that originally came with a hacker friendly version of Windows XP however it was junk I got it for 20 bucks and back to the subject I am attempting to setup a wireless connection on xubuntu and finding it rather difficult
<johnnywasright> what kind of wireless card?
<NEED_HELP_PLEASE> For one reason or another a model similar to this I set it up just fine. This one is hesitant
<NEED_HELP_PLEASE> BCM5702X
<NEED_HELP_PLEASE> I checked the compatibility chart. Well, It isn't even listed. I checked the other model and it has the almost exact same card so I am sure it will work. I just can't make it.
<johnnywasright> hmm, sorry I am brand new. I was hoping I would be able to help because I struggled with my wireless card. But, I am not sure about that wireless card.
<NEED_HELP_PLEASE>  No worries, The ability to learn is only limited by the knowledge your willing to transmit.
<NEED_HELP_PLEASE> kingnick42: Do you have any ideas?
<kingnick42> NEED_HELP_PLEASE, does jockey detect it?
<NEED_HELP_PLEASE> Jockey? I never heard of that term. I may know what your talking about but have no idea what Jockey is
<kingnick42> NEED_HELP_PLEASE, jockey is a program to find drivers
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> it doesnt exist anymore
<GridCube> you need to access the driver management from the software source settings
#xubuntu 2013-08-13
<wickedares> hello
<wickedares> so i have a computer that i use as a server i have one 40gb hdd i set up for the xbuntu hdd 2 is a 1tb hdd i set up as a ex4 journaling mounted at /home and i have a 3rd hdd that is a 2 tb that i left as a ntfs from windows. my question is where did my 1tb hdd mounted under /home end up in the file system and is that the best way to do extra storage?
<nerdtron> wickedares you said yourself. 1TB is mounted on /home
<w30>  /part
<Noskcaj> What's the command to restart audio in xubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> "restart audio"?
<pmjdebruijn> do you mean pulseaudio
<Noskcaj> pmjdebruijn, i assume so
<Sysi> pulseaudio -k
<Noskcaj> sysi, even with sudo, that doesn't work. i don't know why
<nerdtron> Noskcaj sudo service pulseaudio restart
<nerdtron> and why do you want to restart pulseaudio? do you have any problems?
<Noskcaj> nerdtron, i'm not getting any sound
<nerdtron> completely or when you insert a headphone?
<nerdtron> Noskcaj you want to adjust setting in alsamixer
<Sysi> do you have right output selected in pavucontrol, has it worked before?
<nerdtron> in the terminal run alsamixer and see if there are any mute settings
<Sysi> pavucontrol should work
<Noskcaj> I'll restart my PC
<Noskcaj> Part of the problem seems to be the indicator icon. which no longer does anything when i click it
<elfy> Noskcaj: is this 13.10?
<Noskcaj> elfy, yep
<Noskcaj> btw, afternoon elfy
<elfy> there's a workaround for the indicator issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [Low,Triaged]
<Sysi> (guessing elfy soon tells something that explains why pre-releases aren't supported on this channel)
<elfy> but it won't do anymore than using pavucontrol
<elfy> and as sysi says - this isn't the channel for dev issues ;)
<Noskcaj> I keep forgetting that i'm not on a stable release.
<sargennto> Hello all. I am having problems installing proprietary video drivers. If I run lspci command it tells me I have 'ATI Device 9900'. So I should be able to use the fgrlx drivers correct? When I reboot it tells me a screen cannot be found and Xserver will not start? Any clue?
<pmjdebruijn> do you really need those drivers?
<pmjdebruijn> depending on your device type, the open drivers might work reasonably well
<Sysi> I think ati 9k series is old, might be too old for fglrx
<sargennto> Im using them now and when trying to play Guild Wars 2 via wine it tells me I don't meet system requirements
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<sargennto> It did not do this prior to trying to install and then having to remove fglrx..
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow proprietary drivers tend to be a PITA
<sargennto> Sysi:  and that would really suck because I only bought this laptop 6 months ago. Also I believe I have a different video card than the 9900 series.. But thats what lspci shows
<sargennto> Sysi:  I was just looking at my laptop documentation and I indeed have a different video card than that.. I have a AMD Radeon HD 7660G
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej xubuntu people
<cfhowlett> peyam, greetams
<cfhowlett> *greetings*
<peyam> cfhowlett, Hiiiii!
<cfhowlett> peyam, ease of the keyboard ...
<peyam> cfhowlett, got a mechanical.. works like a charm
<knome> !offtopic | peyam, cfhowlett
<ubottu> peyam, cfhowlett: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<peyam> knome, offtopic channels are usually dead
<knome> peyam, that doesn't warrant offtopic chatter on the support channel
<peyam> knome, sorrrrry
<knome> peyam, besides, it's not. it might be quiet at times, but it's definitely not dead.
<peyam> knome, okeeej. If I want to see all the windows open by pointing the mouse to the corner like in Gnome. how do I do it in xfce?
<knome> i have no idea
<peyam> it is something to think about to do in xfce
<peyam> I have a better idea
<peyam> why not havving the indicator plugin and notification area inside the menu? i know they are two different applet but it would be awesome
<knome> feel free to propose for the xfce developers
<knome> patches are always welcome (though not always integrated)
<peyam> knome, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137916
<peyam> people like it
<knome> peyam, i see one reply saying they like it, so i wouldn't count on the xfce developers jumping on it.
<knome> i don't think whisker menu does that, but your idea sounds like something fitting more to that project than the xfce core.
<peyam> knome, is it a good idea?
<knome> well, fwiw, i think that indicators are ultimately only useful if they are visible at all times - that's the point of indicators
<Bywa> any tips for first time xubuntu (first time linux) user?
<peyam> yes but most of xfce user has old or cheap computers and screens. for saving screens you would have the indicators there
<knome> Bywa, do you have anything specific in mind?
<Bywa> nothing special, browsing interwebs and playing DotA 2
<knome> peyam, if you already have a panel, the indicators do not really eat any screen estate
<peyam> Bywa, install vlc, pinta, bleachbit
<knome> Bywa, you should be good as it is
<Bywa> OK
<peyam> knome, ofcours it takes place..
<Bywa> btw. at the installation, it didn't detect my second (50 gb only) HDD, is that normal? it is quite old so I guess that's the reason(?)
<knome> Bywa, it should detect it... is it formatted in NTFS?
<Bywa> yes
<peyam> Bywa, if it a separate HDD?
<Bywa> yes
<peyam> or it is a partition?
<Bywa> I have one 500 gb partitioned (detected both partitions) and another 50 gb which it didn't detect
<Bywa> I'll eventually come back with more info when it finally installs :)
<knome> Bywa, it might be detected and automounted - check the icons on your desktop when you boot into the installed desktop
<Bywa> will do
<Bywa> Is it normal that screen looks less sharp on xubuntu than on windows?
<Bywa> 1280x1024 resolution
<cfhowlett> Bywa, is that your screens native resolution?
<TheSheep> no, but make sure that your resolution matches the native resolution of your screen
<pmjdebruijn> I think he might be referring to font rendering?
<Bywa> hm...
<TheSheep> also, you might wnat to tweak the font rendering
<pmjdebruijn> though I must say, that once gotten used too, I now prefer how fonts are rendered on linux by a long shot
<Bywa> when I go back to 1024x768 it looks luch sharper but evrything's so huge :(
<Bywa> much*
<cfhowlett> Bywa, play with your appearance / display settings
<Bywa> will do
<pmjdebruijn> Bywa: are you using a VGA cable by any chance?
<Bywa> yes
<Bywa> pmjdebruijn yes
<pmjdebruijn> well, that might be related :)
<Bywa> I see, then it's time to buy new monitor :D
<pmjdebruijn> maybe
<pmjdebruijn> "sharpness" is a rather hard topic to discuss, as the term is misused mostly
<pmjdebruijn> typically the screen never becomes sharper at a lower resolution
<pmjdebruijn> at least not on a LCD
<pmjdebruijn> at least with DVI/HDMI you know the transmission isn't the issue
<Bywa> OK, is there any way to format my HDDs?
<TheSheep> gparted
<Bywa> what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> Bywa, boot your ubuntu disk.  gparted is there
<cfhowlett> format away
<xubuntu086> I'M LOOKING FOR HELP ABOUT XBUNTU
<xubuntu086> I'M BEGINER
<xubuntu086> is there anyone that help me?
<torax> just ask
<xubuntu086> hi itry to install xubunt on asus l3500to
<xubuntu086> but i'm not 	 	 programmer 	
<xubuntu086> install on  asus 3500tp
<xubuntu086> is it correct??
<xubuntu086> hi matt, hi torax
<Pici> And what happens when you try?
<xubuntu086> i lost more time and in particular
<xubuntu086> thank bywA, BUT i'm very beginner
<xubuntu086> i try to install xbunt 13.04
<xubuntu086> is it correct?
<TheSheep> !it | xubuntu086
<ubottu> xubuntu086: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TheSheep> xubuntu086: (just in case that would be more convenient to you)
<Bywa> What's the "extended" partition and why can't I change it?
<TheSheep> Bywa: back in the old days of DOS people though "four partitions should be enough for everyone, let's just make room for 4 parition tables at the beginning of hard disk drives!"
<TheSheep> Bywa: and they did
<TheSheep> Bywa: but later, as the systems became more complex and hard disk drives larger, people began to want more partiions, but there was no room for more partition tables
<TheSheep> Bywa: so they said: let's take one of those 4 paritions, and make it an "extended partition", and put more partitions inside it, with their partition tables at the beginning of that extended partition
<TheSheep> Bywa: and so now we have "primary" and "extended" paritions
<TheSheep> Bywa: so, to change an extended partition, you would need to delete all the paritions from inside it
<Bywa> OK, I'd like to reinstall xubuntu with wiping out my HDD, any help?
<dawne> I can turn my volume up and down with keys, but is there some applet I can stick on a panel?
<nicofs> I need help setting my screen resolution. I need 1280*720 - but it's not there and I can't add it via xrandr ("X Error of failed request:  BadMatch")...
<nicofs> it might be nvidia related...
<nicofs> I need help setting my screen resolution. I need 1280*720 - but it's not there and I can't add it via xrandr ("X Error of failed request:  BadMatch")... I'm using nvidia drivers...
<Sysi> use nvidia settings dialog
<nicofs> Sysi, I'd love to - but the resolution i need is not there.
<hylian> hello all
#xubuntu 2013-08-14
<jk_> After a battery failure in my UPS and consequent sudden shutdown, I'm having problems with the mouse and also with a couple of panel plugins. I'm fairly certain that several sectors on the disk were corrupted, but so far haven't found them.
<jk_> Right now, a log-out/log-in sometimes gets me a frozen system with two of the keyboard LEDs blinking. I can eventually get back in by forcing power off, re-starting in recovery mode, and looking around in root mode for a while before resuming normal boot. My question is "How can I diagnose this problem?"
<jk_> Additional info: The login gets as far as displaying the XFCE splash screen before freezing. The system is 12.04.2 64-bit and I've purged all saved session files from the time of the incident.
<cones> lost my terminal in 12.10 and only can open from a script on the desktop, how do i set the default one?
<nerdtron> cones what do you mean you lost the terminal?
<cones> well i just figured it out, and lost by can't launch it with keyboard shortcut or in the start menu
<Matthew_Moore> Anyone here?
<infamy> Man
<infamy> I gotta say
<infamy> I am most impressed with the new Xubuntu
<infamy> It does everything windows did for me that I need
<infamy> and more
<infamy> I dunno who to say that to, but there it is
<infamy> I just have one question. How do I make VLC media player my default media player?
<infamy> As of now I have to right click and "Open with..."
<TheSheep> you can right-click the file you want, select 'properties' then change the 'open with' selection
<infamy> TheSheep: let me try that, sec
<infamy> That did it
<infamy> thanks
<HisaoNakai> infamy: seconded :)
<MrHotsauce> vlc is nice but have you tried audacious?
<baizon> my recommendations: Video - SMPlayer, Audio - Exaile or Clementine
<TheSheep> !best | baizon MrHotsauce
<ubottu> baizon MrHotsauce: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<baizon> thats why this are my personal :P
<koegs> try to show a video with audacious :)
<bazhang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<xubuntu680> Hi all, I installed Xubuntu 13.04, and since that, I can not reproduce any soundf
<xubuntu680> do you have these problems?
<xubuntu680> how could I solve it?
<TheSheep> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu680> Thanks, in Xubuntu I cannot find, where I can open the Audio Preferences
<xubuntu680> I only can see the icon on the "taskbar", next to the clock
<well_laid_lawn> right click it
<xubuntu018> Hi, I reboot my machine, so I lost my nick
<xubuntu018> but I can not find the audio settings
<TheSheep> xubuntu018: you can just start 'xfce4-mixer' in a terminal
<xubuntu018> not installed :'(
<xubuntu018> so I try to install it
<xubuntu018> maybe it gives me more ways to configure the sound
<xubuntu018> I have selected my soundcard SB5.1 (quite old), and not the internal one
<xubuntu018> so I reboot trying to get some results
<TheSheep> xubuntu018: you can also try 'pavucontrol'
<xubuntu018> ok, I try
<xubuntu018> thanks
<TheSheep> if you have more sound cards, use 'padevchooser'
<xubuntu018> but any idea what should I change?
<TheSheep> for a start, try to unmute any muted channels
<TheSheep> how are you testing for the sound?
<xubuntu018> playing youtube
<xubuntu018> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<xubuntu018> but none of them work
<xubuntu018> I'm restarting again, I come back in 2 minutes
<wanchope11> I'm back "TheSheep"
<wanchope11> i was xubuntu018
<wanchope11> but nothing works
<TheSheep> wanchope11: I don't think constant restarting will fix anything
<wanchope11> you are right but I'm trying to change some things, which I read in forums
<wanchope11> but none of them works
<bekks> Which things?
<wanchope11> because of that I restart each time :)
<wanchope11> for example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=983723
<wanchope11> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<TheSheep> where do they say to restart?
<wanchope11> actually in these websites, they don't say to restart
<wanchope11> I have close some others forums...
<wanchope11> but in ALSAMIXER, which sound card should appear at the beginning?
<bekks> Then wgy did you restart, if noone tells you to? :)
<TheSheep> how many sound cards do you have in your computer?
<wanchope11> only 1
<wanchope11> but I guess there is another one in the base
<bekks> Why do you guess that=
<bekks> Did you check it?
<wanchope11> how can I check that?
<bekks> lspci
<wanchope11> when I open the ALSAMIXER, appears SiS SIK7012
<wanchope11> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS7012 AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0) 00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<bekks> !pastebin | wanchope11
<ubottu> wanchope11: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu345> hi, all!
<wanchope11> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS7012 AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<wanchope11> 00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<bekks> Dont paste it to this channel, use a pastebin, thank you :)
<wanchope11> sorry
<wanchope11> I have never used pastebin
<bekks> Then use it now, for the first time :)
<wanchope11> so, I have 2 soundcards, the integrated one, and the SB
<wanchope11> :)))
<TheSheep> wanchope11: in pavucontrol you can switch which one is to be used
<TheSheep> wanchope11: in the Output Devices tab
<wanchope11> TheSheep I do not see any place to select the soundcard,  I canonly  select: "Analogic output - Amplified" "Analogic output . not amplified"...
<TheSheep> wanchope11: there are green checkbox buttons next to them
<wanchope11> no, there are not checkbuttons in my pavucontrol
<TheSheep> can you upload a screenshot somewhere?
<wanchope11> yes... any idea where?
<TheSheep> imgur?
<TheSheep> http://jan.newmarch.name/LinuxSound/Sampled/PulseAudio/images/pavucontrol.png <-- should be something like this
<TheSheep> and the buttons with the green circles are what you want
<TheSheep> they select the default device to use
<TheSheep> (also make sure it's not muted)
<wanchope11> ok!
<wanchope11> i found it
<wanchope11> I had to select the correct device (sound card) and the correcto configuration
<wanchope11> and now it works
<TheSheep> \o/
<wanchope11> yeah!
<wanchope11> thank you guys!
<Guest15965> hi
<bgardner> Guest15965: Hello
<Guest15965> i have just installed xubuntu, i can surf internet but the wifi menu is not showing any wifi network, how can i fix it?
<Guest15965> bgardner, hi :)
<cfhowlett> Guest15965, right click on the panel >properties > add new items
<Guest15965> cfhowlett, i did, i added one of my two wifi networks but still it is not appearing in the list
<cfhowlett> Guest15965, clarify: no wifi menu or no wifi network listed on the menu
<Guest15965> cfhowlett, the two arrows of wifi is appearing on the top panel, when i click on that icon, a drop down list appears and in that list there is no wifi network is appearing
<cfhowlett> Guest15965, but you can get online?  weird
<cfhowlett> Guest15965, is it a hidden wifi network?  NO netorks showing or just not that one ...
<Guest15965> cfhowlett, its not hidden, xubuntu automtically connects to that wifi which i added but the list is not showing any network
<cfhowlett> Guest15965, as it does successfully connect, I'm inclined to believe there's a setting that's hiding the networks.  Just a guess.  Sorry, can't offer any guidance beyond that ...
<Guest15965> cfhowlett, hmm, i have installed xubuntu from minimal-iso, may be some required package is missing!!
<cfhowlett> Guest15965, possible I guess ... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade may pull it in ...
<Guest15965> cfhowlett, ok, let me try it :) thanks
<xubuntu070> Hello
<xubuntu070> Anyone know how I can connect my Canon MP480 printer/scanner using Xubuntu 12.04 precise?
<GridCube> plug it in?
<xubuntu070> It says that driver is missing.
<GridCube> ok, from a terminal copy the relevant result of lsusb
<GridCube> perticularly the part that says "canon"
<howefield> n old thread, but seems to work for someone : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166715
<GridCube> https://sites.google.com/site/tipsandtricksforubuntu/printer-info/canon-drivers
<xubuntu070> thanks, I will try...
<xubuntu070> Well, I have it printing now, but cannot scan.  It's a step in the right direction. thanks.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I dislike all in one printers
<Poisoned_Dragon> too many issues with function.
<ffio> how can i install xfce on ubuntu without xubuntu artwork ?
<holstein> ffio: just install xfce4 and not xubuntu
<holstein> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<holstein> ^^ might help point you in the "right" direction
<Sysi> that's different, it's for making pure xubuntu system
<ffio> holstein: i need pure xfce system not xubuntu-desktop.
<ffio> Sysi: any idea how can i do that ?
<Sysi> install xfce4, not xubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> or if you have xubuntu-desktop, select xfce-session instead of xubuntu one
<Sysi> I recommend setting whatever suits tourself though
<ffio> i don't have xubuntu installed.
<ffio> so installing xfc4 :)
<ffio> Sysi: any idea about kde ?
<ffio> would that be kde10 or something like that, just a wild guess
<ffio> kde4 may be
<ffio> Sysi: thanks this is what i was looking for
<Sysi> ffio: kubuntu doesn't personalize KDE, it's shipped vanilla AFAIK
<xubuntu598> Hello, good afternoo eveyone
<bekks> hi
<xubuntu598> I have an urgent issue with 12.04 LTS
<xubuntu598> I installed 12.04 LTS on Dell M4500, it won't boot
<bekks> So what happens after the BIOS screen?
<xubuntu598> it hangs on the DELL
<xubuntu598> it hangs after the boot screen Dell logo
<bekks> Is there something on the screen?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu216: did you install using 12.04.2 media?
<xubuntu216> Hi - I need to remove xubunto from my hard drive (need to get it back into original state due to sale).
<xubuntu598> Yes, I download and burn it on a DVD
<pmjdebruijn> also, is the system in UEFI or Legacy BIOS mode
<xubuntu216> how do I do that
<bekks> xubuntu216: Reinstall another OS, or remove the ubuntu partitions using a live CD.
<xubuntu598> OK, that I did not check. UEFI or Legacy make difference??
<xubuntu216> I dont have cd drive in my x220
<bekks> xubuntu216: Then you have to create an USB boot medium.
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu598: of course it does, you should probably be in Legacy BIOS mode
<xubuntu216> but think that the xubuntu loader sqrewed my recovery option
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu216: only if you've asked it too
<xubuntu598> OK, I will try USB media
<xubuntu216> ok - thanks - I will try the usb way
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu598: with 12.04.2 UEFI could work too, but considering UEFI support is still fairly new, so Legacy BIOS mode is generally most robust
<xubuntu598> pmjdebruijn: since the labtop is with default DELL settings, the last install was in Legacy BIOS mode
<xubuntu598> pmjdebruijn: other than BIOS mode, any other tips? Could this be the laptop issue or software issue?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu598: I don't know what Dell's defaults are... don't make any assumptions... verify it
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu598: keep in mind that Xubuntu LTS tends to lag a bit behind in hardware support, so you might want to try 13.04 then
<xubuntu598> pmjdebruijn: OK, will do, thanks
<pmjdebruijn> buying really bleeding edge hardware typically isn't a great idea if you want to stick with an LTS release
<pmjdebruijn> but I think xubuntu even slightly behind on regular ubuntu lts (which defaults to the quantal hardware enablement stack now)
<xubuntu598> pmjdebruijn: Thanks! Have a good day
<ransom> anyone have any trouble with software updater on 13.04?
<ransom> after i type in my root password and hit "ok" when it tells me it's going to update from so-and-so
<ransom> nothing
<bekks> Why do you have a root password set?
<Shane_> I need help installing xubuntu, I've just set up a RAID 1 array via the built in Intel RAID controller.  When I go to install it, the partition wizard doesn't see my array.
<Shane_> Any Ideas?
<bekks> Shane_: That "builtin RAID controller" is a fake raid controller. you cant use it for creating a RAID array.
<bullgard4> Shane_: You did not descibe your RAID 1 controller in detail. --  Using low-level tools, did you check if your RAID 1 works all right?
<ransom> bekks, well i mean when it just asks you to input your password
<ransom> misspoke
<Shane_> My RAID controller is an Intel Matrix Storage Manager or "Intel RAID Option ROM utility."  The manual for the computer (Dell T3400) says it should be able to create RAID arrays, and it instructs you on how to do so.
<Shane_> I have not tested it using low-level tools (not sure what that is), also why is it a fake RAID controller?
<bekks> Those mainboard-onboard controllers do support RAID - using Windows drivers.
<bekks> And without Windows, you cant use them. Thats why they are fake-RAID controllers.
<bekks> The Dell T-Series do not have a hardware RAID controller.
<Shane_> Ok, next question.  Would a PCIe RAID controller be as fast as a motherboard controller?
<w30> wonderfull, I remember Win modems now we have Win raid ..duh
<bekks> Shane_: More fast.
<bekks> :P
<bekks> Shane_: Those onboard stuff is connected using PCI mostly, while PCIe is faster.
<Shane_> If I do get a PCIe controller, will I configure that in BIOS?
<bekks> You need a PCIe hardware raid controller.
<bekks> And it will ship its own BIOS - and a manual :)
<Shane_> Ok, thanks a lot Bekks.  Have a good day!
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys quick question
<Psil0Cybin> has anyone figured out how to change the xscreensaver logo
<Psil0Cybin> i know the owner asked us not to change it, but i need to for a company computer
<bekks> So the copyright owner refused to permit the change?
<Psil0Cybin> Well said that the logo is the identity of the software
<Psil0Cybin> but also stated the software is open source
<Psil0Cybin> its the xscreensaver logo when u have a login after a screensaver
<Psil0Cybin> on the left is a fire beside a computer i want to change it to a Biohazard sign or osmething
<holstein> Psil0Cybin: why not use another screen saver and/or screen locker?
<Psil0Cybin> holstein, i like that xscreensaver lets me see the matrix screensaver
<Psil0Cybin> which i changed to show binary numbers
<Psil0Cybin> im in love with that
<Psil0Cybin> i just want to be able to theme the lock box the same way
<Psil0Cybin> >.<
<holstein> i dont know what you are talking about, as far as not being able to change that.. if its open, you can fork it.. dont see how that cant be "ok"
#xubuntu 2013-08-15
<megaCarrot> I have an issue with xubuntu where there seems to be a lot of disk latency issues while writing to and reading from the same disk.  The issue is that the problem doesn't exist when using normal unity or gnome-panel. It's the same setup with the same disk mounted the same way. Certain software like vlc for example will really lag when reading from the disk that's being written to. Those under the same circumstances in standard ubunt
<Harrihu> Hello
<Harrihu> I've got a small problem
<Harrihu> I've inserted the live DVD R but all it does is give me a small icon on the bottom then goes to a black screen with a flashing cursor in the upper left of the screen as if it's waiting for something.
<Harrihu> Any suggestions?
<Harrihu> I'm still looking on the forums as well but was just curious if anyone knew what to do here.
<Harrihu> Woah!
<Harrihu> Figured it out.
<Harrihu> I feel stupid I just hit enter when the logo near the bottom popped up.
 * Harrihu tries to remain calm when he tells it to install and it goes back to the black screen with the cursor again.
<Unit193> Or shift, but that's booting into maybe ubiquity.
<Harrihu> Thanks for the suggestion
<Harrihu> Might have been shift that I pressed
<Harrihu> Is it possible that I'm burning the iso wrong? I just used the windows utility on my laptop that said burn iso image.
<Unit193> When you hit shift, you can "Check disk for defects" too, may want to try that or an additional boot option like nomodeset or somesuch.
<Harrihu> Performing that check now.
<Harrihu> Oh fizzle!
<Unit193> Do you have a spare flash drive?
<Harrihu> Even the check disc for defects brings me to the black screen with the flashing thingy.
<Unit193> Fun times had by all...
<Harrihu> I think I do
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Harrihu> Thanks
<Harrihu> I'll try a couple more things with this disc then create the USB.
<Harrihu> I don't want to have to find it but it looks like I'll be doing that.
<Harrihu> Any idea how long I should wait on that black screen before giving up and rebooting?
<Unit193> Well, depends on your hardware, but at the options screen, I'd have hit F6, esc, and backspaced  "quiet splash" out of there.
<Harrihu> Every option I try leads me to a black screen with the cursor looking blinking thingy.
<Harrihu> the line
<Harrihu> that blinks
<Poisoned_Dragon> dat blink
<Harrihu> Anyway I can hit a key when it's loading to bring up the menus and then f6
<Poisoned_Dragon> sounds right
<Poisoned_Dragon> then you can edit the boot string
<Harrihu> any ideas what I should do there?
<Harrihu> I see acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmraid, nomodeset, free software only as options to select
<Harrihu> Free software only should be useless
<Poisoned_Dragon> nomodeset is sometimes helpful with the blinks
<Poisoned_Dragon> hitting escape lets you edit the boot string, then you can remove quiet and splash
<Harrihu> Oh ok
<Harrihu> Now I understand
<xubuntu568> I looooove xubuntu
<Unit193> I rather like it.
<Harrihu> Haven't tried it yet. The keyboard randomly stopped working
<Harrihu> I think I've got it now
<Harrihu> we'll see'
<Harrihu> Removing quiet splash has done nothing so far
<xubuntu568> Well. I running an '08 based computer. Its decent enough lol. Xfce runs like a charm, and if anybody remembers what xfce was 4-5 years ago its a lot better.
<xubuntu568> Quick question. Forgive me if I am asking in the "wrong place". I've seen the tutorials online which I am going to follow. Has anybody had any luck using xbox kinect as a webcam?
<Harrihu> That's an interesting idea
<Poisoned_Dragon> xfce 4-5 years ago, was kinda like icewm
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's come a long way in looks and features
<Harrihu> What is deleting Quiet Splash supposed to do?
<Poisoned_Dragon> It allows you to see whats going on.
<Poisoned_Dragon> quiet hides messages
<Harrihu> Well then that just confirms that nothing's going on
<Poisoned_Dragon> splash shows you something pretty while it's loading
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm
<Poisoned_Dragon> how are you booting?
<Poisoned_Dragon> usb, or dvd?
<Harrihu> from live dvd
<Poisoned_Dragon> an actual physical dvd?
<Harrihu> yep
<Harrihu> Installing it onto a desktop
<Harrihu> oh
<Poisoned_Dragon> is the dvd drive ok?
<Poisoned_Dragon> sometimes, using th dvd is an awesome diagnostic to see if the drive is flakey.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You could use the test disc feature.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If it doesn't pass, that might be your issue
<Harrihu> If I hit escape and go into leaving graphical boot menu into text mode interface then type cd after boot: it says could not find kernal image
<Poisoned_Dragon> try testing the disc
<Harrihu> I can't test the disc it goes straight to the black screen with the little blinking line cursor thingy
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, you don't get the boot menu?
<Harrihu> The boot menu is the thing that lets you select the language then has Try Xubuntu without installing, Install Xubuntu etc right?
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeah
<Harrihu> I get that
<Poisoned_Dragon> there should be an option to test the disc/medium/what ever they call it
<Poisoned_Dragon> test packages on dd
<Poisoned_Dragon> dvd
<Harrihu> Every single option I have selected so far no matter what options I have set have all taken me to a black screen with the blinking line cursor in the top left corner.
<Harrihu> Including Check Disc for defects
<Harrihu> Just tried it again
 * Harrihu begins looking for his USB thumb drive
<Poisoned_Dragon> You may have to consider doing an install from a usb stick
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think your dvd drive has had it.
<Harrihu> It boots up into the boot menu though.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Doesn't guarantee that the drive works. Just means that it could be flakey
<Harrihu> I suppose
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, bad drive or bad burn
<Harrihu> It could be a bad burn
<Harrihu> I used the default windows 8 burning software
<Poisoned_Dragon> still, a usb stick would answer the question, once and for all
<Poisoned_Dragon> win8?
<Harrihu> more like fail8
<Poisoned_Dragon> So the laptop isn't that old?
<Harrihu> The laptops practically brand new. The desktop however is not.
<Harrihu> It's a 2 core AMD
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh
<Poisoned_Dragon> ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> so you're installing on the desktop, which isn't win8
<Harrihu> It's nothing right now.
<Poisoned_Dragon> what was it?
<Guest6772> So kinect used as webcam...any luck? "13.04"
<Harrihu> It was windows 7 but I have moved that copy of 7 to a different desktop
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm
<Poisoned_Dragon> try a usb stick
<Harrihu> reading the page on how to do that
<Harrihu> Thanks for all the help so far
<Poisoned_Dragon> if it boots then, you'll have to diagnose the dvd drive
<Poisoned_Dragon> no prob
<Harrihu> DVD drive is insignificant except for installing the OS at this point. It's going to be a dedicated Second Life computer
<Poisoned_Dragon> cool
<Poisoned_Dragon> in that case,if you have a plate to cover the hole, just remove later. one less bell to answer from a bigger prob with the drive
<Poisoned_Dragon> or at least disconnect it
<Harrihu> Probably will. If I need one I have a usb one for emergencies
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh
<Poisoned_Dragon> should try it with the usb one
<Poisoned_Dragon> maybe that'll boot
<Poisoned_Dragon> then you can rule out the burn being bad
<Guest66883> Had to restart. Anything on the kinect question for webcam on 13.04?
<Harrihu> Not yet but I too am a tad curious
<Poisoned_Dragon> Guest66883, try this? http://openkinect.org/wiki/Getting_Started
<Harrihu> Alright after working through this slightly confusing instruction set I think I'm on the right track
<Harrihu> Extracting iso key
<Poisoned_Dragon> iso key?
<Harrihu> iso file on key lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> ah
<Poisoned_Dragon> k
<Harrihu> I would be really happy if any one step in this process ever went as expected and just worked
<Harrihu> Computer won't boot from USB like I ask it too
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm
<Poisoned_Dragon> how did you make the usb stick?
<Harrihu> I used linux live usb creator
<Harrihu> It could be the usb device
<Harrihu> Now it's trying to load the old windows 7 install
<Harrihu> I'm going to try moving the usb to another port and also making another key using a different drive
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, you're making the usb stick in windows?
<Harrihu> yep
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've had more success with universal usb installer
<Poisoned_Dragon> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Harrihu> I'll try that next if this doesn't work
<Poisoned_Dragon> k
<ransom> Harrihu, www.linuxliveusb.com/‎
<ransom> i had trouble with a couple of different programs and that one worked
<ransom> oh haha you had trouble
<ransom> didnt see above
<Harrihu> I must have bumped the usb drive and messed it up
<Harrihu> The previous usb stick has issues
<Harrihu> I should throw it out
<ransom> did you get it yet?
<Harrihu> It's just problem after problem with this
<ransom> what does it say when you try to boot?
<Poisoned_Dragon> He just gets the blinking cursor
<Poisoned_Dragon> That and a missing kernel message.
<Poisoned_Dragon> All from a DVD
<ransom> hrm
<ransom> the kernel issue would only happen if it wasnt written correctly on the dvd would it not?
<ransom> if it gets that far it's at least trying to boot
<Harrihu> With the program I was using and the better USB stick I get the following error "Attempting to boot from USB device. An operating system wasn't found. Try disconnecting any drives that don't contain and operating system Press any key to restart."
<Harrihu> Going to try the programs you guys suggested.
<ransom> when i was having problems i found something that said some bios need to have a setting changed on how they read usbs
<ransom> let me switch to other computer for a sec and see if i can find the link
<Harrihu> Sadly ransom the program you suggested was the one I just used.
<ransom> i saw that afterwards :(
<ransom> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-bios-boot-options/
<ransom> maybe the bios isnt reading the usb correctly
<ransom> some bios versions are particular about what type of fat32 partition it's usig
<ransom> esp if it's older i beleive
<ransom> *believe
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's not that old
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's a desktop designed to have win7
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, that shouldn't be an issue
<ransom> i dont know why it matters but for me i just had to try 3 programs before it worked
<ransom> not sure how or why they would be writing the images differently
<ransom> :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> It depends on how they work
<Poisoned_Dragon> sometimes they used a different booting method
<Poisoned_Dragon> unetbootin: Had alot of issues because it uses it's own menu and boot mechanism. Made it incompatible with certain distros
<ransom> ah ok
<Harrihu> Still trying stuff
<ransom> that's what i failed with installing xubuntu before linux live worked
<Poisoned_Dragon> now, if the iso is hybrid, I just use dd
<Harrihu> using universal usb installer right now.
<Poisoned_Dragon> but, must be careful with dd
<Harrihu> what's dd?
<Poisoned_Dragon> a linux terminal command
<Poisoned_Dragon> used to write stuff to disks
<Poisoned_Dragon> images, other partitions, other hard drives, isos, zeros, random zeros and ones.
<Poisoned_Dragon> you name it
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, must be used wisely.
<Poisoned_Dragon> one wrong command, and you just wiped your hard drive.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, you triple check your commands
<Harrihu> Using the better USB drive and the program you suggested Poisoned_Dragon I got it to boot to the boot menu
<Harrihu> It still gives me the same error with the black screen and that blinking white line cursor thing
<Harrihu> in the upper left
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm weird
<Poisoned_Dragon> why is your desktop so mean?
<Harrihu> I don't know but I'm too tired to work on it any further tonight.
<Poisoned_Dragon> don't blame you
<Harrihu> I will attempt to try it on another computer tomorrow
<Poisoned_Dragon> put it down and hit it with a fresh mind tomorrow
<Harrihu> If that computer works then we can confirm that it's not the ISO image that's bad.
<Harrihu> I'm willing to buy another computer of equal or greater ability if it turns out it's the box but this one was for free.
<Harrihu> Thank you very much for all your help.  I won't forget.
<Poisoned_Dragon> no prob
 * Harrihu has taken down names so he can properly give credit later :-)
<Unit193> In form of cookies?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Mmmmmm... cookies
<ST66> is there any easy solution for acer aspire 756  netbook to controll brightness? currently not working and it stays same level. os xubuntu 13.04
<baizon> ST66: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness
<tatz> Hey, my AR9271 usb wireless adapter isn't showing up on iwconfig or ifconfig however it does appear on lsusb wut do
<bekks> tatz: Whats the output of ifconfig -a ?
<tatz> bekks, http://pastebin.com/NFS4yq76
<bekks> tatz: You can see wlan0 there.
<tatz> that's not the interface i want
<tatz> i have a dual card setup if you will
<bekks> And you dont need to anon the output, since your local LAN IP addresses are irrelevant for us.
<tatz> mm
<tatz> They can be
<tatz> Anyways, I'm trying to get another wlan up and running
<tatz> simultaneously
<bekks> They cant. You are in an local LAN, which is not reachable without NAT. And due to the nature of NAT, it isnt reachable directly.
<newlinux> hi
<bekks> tatz: You have to find out wether AR9271 is supported at all by Ubuntu.
<tatz> I have my reasons, but can you help me out
<tatz> Yes
<tatz> it is
<newlinux> the wifi menu on top panel is not showing any wifi connections but the laptop is connected to my wifi, how can i make the wifi menu to show the available wifi connections?
<tatz> bekks, it says exactly what it is on lsusb too, it's just not around on the ifconfig
<bekks> tatz: Showing up correctly in lsusb does not indicate wether that wifi chipset is supported at all.
<tatz> I know
<tatz> I looked it up though
<tatz> And apparently it is
<tatz> I mean
<tatz> It's an atheros chipset
<tatz> but
<bekks> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bekks> Being an atheros chipset does not indicate that your specific chipset is supported.
<tatz> Is there any sort of punchline or.
<bekks> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tatz> nooooooo
<vice_> Guys, can i ask a question about xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !hi | vice_
<ubottu> vice_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<vice_> i have a trouble with my second screen, i cant change resolution (1280x1024)
<vice_> so is it possible to change it?
<nerdtron> yes it is possible
<nerdtron> vice_ have you tried installing arandr?
<vice_> oh, good idea, wait
<nerdtron> sudo apt-get install arandr
<vice_> got it
<nerdtron> it's just a simple gui i hope it solves your problem
<vice_> wow, se easy
<vice_> thank you, can i ask one more question?
<smartboyhw> vice_, just ask...
<vice_> i have 2 screens, and i want to make right one 'main'
<vice_> i need there top menu
<vice_> left one stands so far away from me ;(
<nerdtron> hmmm...i have no idea
<nerdtron> vice_ doesn't it have an option in the display settings about that?
<nerdtron> Main Menu> Settings manager
<nerdtron> > Display
<vice_> use this output/mirror/position/resolution/refresh rate/turn/reflection
<vice_> google say nothing
<vice_> and one more time please, is it possible to add ubuntu bottom panel(browser, apps etc)?
<nerdtron> what do you mean add ubuntu bottom panel?
<nerdtron> the "dock like" bottom panel?
<vice_> i dont know what is dockline, 4-5 bottoms of soft in a middle
<vice_> browser, search, application menu etc
<nerdtron> you want to have the bottom panel?
<vice_> нуз
<vice_> yep*
<nerdtron> it is there by default isn't it? you want to restore it back or you want o install a new (seperate program) for it?
<vice_> i though it must be default too
<vice_> but it isnt, realy
<vice_> i have no idea where that menu gone ;)
<vice_> i have stock xubuntu from official site, nothing more
<vice_> ouch bro sorry me
<vice_> looks like im blind
<vice_> it opens while mouse is there
<nerdtron> it there,,,just move your mouse
<nerdtron> :)
<vice_> sorry :)
<vice_> you are so kind
<vice_> its so usefull, jesus why i cant open it on right screen :(
<vice_> it woult be so perfect
<knome> vice_, you can create a new panel that duplicates that one, or move that panel to the right screen
<nerdtron> w8..i'll do some research
<vice_> knome, maybe you know how to make other screen main, i need top menu on right monitor
<vice_> but google say nothing (
<vice_> GOT IT!
<vice_> right click on bottom menu
<vice_> settings
<vice_> choose screen there
<nerdtron> hmmm...glad you sorted it out
<vice_> guys you are so kind, thank you!
<vice_> now i know why linux guys are so friendly :)
<nerdtron> haha not all :) cause you're kind asking questions,, and your questions are not very technical, you just solved your own problem
<vice_> thats why i installed xubuntu, at first my it depart advesed me fedora..
<vice_> and that was so fat joke
<vice_> OS that wors only by terminal is too difficult for me
<nerdtron> haven't tried tried gnome 3 yet,,,and certainly haven't tried fedora
<knome> !offopic | vice_, nerdtron
<knome> !offtopic | vice_, nerdtron
<ubottu> vice_, nerdtron: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knome> feel free to continue on -offtopic :)
<nerdtron> but xubuntu is so simple and functional i love it
<nerdtron> sorry my bad
<knome> no problem, it's not the end of the world... but let's try to keep this channel free for others who might need support :)
<nerdtron> i'm just bored at work and looking for random thing :)
<knome> well -offtopic is perfect for that ;)
<xubuntu320> hola! (hi)
<xubuntu320> I need help with some drivers for neetbok!!
<xubuntu320> somebody help me?
<vice_> type your question
<xubuntu320> I need some drivers for netbook exo x352
<vice_> what card?
<pmjdebruijn> what isn't working
<lillen> I'm on xubuntu 13.04 desktop and I would like to change output device for the sound. Where might I be able to do that? Thanks a million
<pmjdebruijn> pavucontrol I'd guess (emphasis on guess, since I don't have a xubuntu desktop handy atm)
<lillen> (I have a generic USB headset I would like to use as output device.) I think the drivers and all that jazz are installed by default.
<GridCube> pavucontrol indeed
<pmjdebruijn> so bascilly just using the volume thing, as you'd expect
<GridCube> lillen: see the speaker icon next the hour and date? clic on it and go to settings, that opens pavucontrol
<lillen> oh dear
<lillen> yes
<lillen> Might have been an idea to check that one out... went to the settings manager intead, looked, found nothing... googled some CLIs... Right. :)
<lillen> thanks, will try it out
<lillen> yeah that worked swimmingly
<lillen> thanks a mil!
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<GridCube> :)
<lillen> This adapter thingy btw works out of the box for ubuntu. http://www.audiopro.com/products/living-wf100
<lillen> and xubuntu, more importantly
<pmjdebruijn> most usb audio products use usb audio class for which most modern operating systems have default generic drivers
<pmjdebruijn> so most usb audio things just wrong
<pmjdebruijn> work*
<lillen> thanks again, now i can enjoy my music in them big speakers :D
<GridCube> :)
<nxis> hi! is anybody here using NAS (smb) media storage with xubuntu 12.04. I have a default installation and trying to play music from my smb server. I'm connecting to smb server using native file manager and trying to drag files onto the xubuntu music player, but files do not appear in player. Should I manually edit /etc/fstab, or is there more user-friendly approach? Maybe another music player?
<pmjdebruijn> not sure
<pmjdebruijn> does draging local music files work
<nxis> lol, i didn't try :)
<koegs> nxis: i would use /etc/fstab instead of file manager/gvfs
<pmjdebruijn> do you have the proper codecs (in other works do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-good/gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad/gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly)
<pmjdebruijn> it might have nothing to do with the share in the first place
<koegs> if they do not appear and the player does not show an error, i would assume drag+drop in combination with gvfs does not work
<pmjdebruijn> we don't know if local drag'n'drop works
<pmjdebruijn> isn't gvfs just a local fuse mount?
<pmjdebruijn> so in that sense there isn't anything different, is there?
<nxis> pmjdebruijn: i'm sure i did set checkbox for proprietal codecs while installing xubuntu. But will check anyway.
<pmjdebruijn> that's only one thing
<pmjdebruijn> please do install those gstreamer packages
<pmjdebruijn> nxis: did you try drag'n'dropping a local file after installing those codecs bundle's
<nxis1> looks like codecs already installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989115/
<nxis1> will verify drag'n'drop from the local filesystem
<pmjdebruijn> that's invalid
<pmjdebruijn> dpkg -l | grep gstreamer0.10-plugins
<nxis1> pmjdebruijn: oh
<nxis1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989154/
<pmjdebruijn> so you have them, that's good
<xubuntu066> Good day, might I ask a few questions?
<bekks> Sure.
<GridCube> !ask | xubuntu066
<ubottu> xubuntu066: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rdp1976> hello
<rdp1976> I have been trying for 2 months to get my external monitor to work in Xubuntu
<rdp1976> Finally fed up with it, I'm very close to uninstalling and switching to a different distribution because I simply can't use the Xubuntu side of my dual boot because the 1024 x 768 maximum resolution is UGLY and annoying
<rdp1976> I have a thread that has been getting me nowhere
<rdp1976> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2161010
<rdp1976> If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it
<xubuntu066> Sorry, I'll go ahead: currrently I am attempting to revive an old laptop of mine by installing from a DVD, it appears to boot from it without much trouble, however when I attempt to install something weird happens. The instalation screen goes only so far as verifying available space, internet conection and some other option, there is also a checkbox for 3rd party stuff like an mp3 plugin, but when I click continue the screen goe
<xubuntu066> there is something written on it, a lot of stuff, but i AM NOT SURE OF THE MEANING
<xubuntu066> sorry about the caps
<rdp1976> ?
<rdp1976> Is that an answer to my question? lol
<xubuntu066> no, sorry, that is my own
<rdp1976> ok
<rdp1976> not much support here apparently
<cub> rdp1976, give it time. I'm checking your forum thread right now
<GridCube> xubuntu066: have to tried a different dvd? maybe the media its corrupted
<GridCube> check its md5 consistency against the numbers on the download page
<xubuntu066> I'll try
<cub> rdp1976, sorry after all that's done in the thread already I don't have anything new to try out. Hopefully someone of the more senior people here can help out.
<GridCube> rdp1976: what drivers are you using?
<rdp1976> GridCube - I have no idea what drivers I'm using. How can I check that?
<rdp1976> Also, I'm in Windows at the moment, so I'll have to check that later
<GridCube> rdp1976: you using 13.04 right? then in the setting manager you have an "aditional drivers" entry
<GridCube> that leads you to the last tab of the software sources and aditional drivers manager of ubuntu
<GridCube> there you can see what drivers you have, if you did not did this before then you are probably using the generic drivers, you might have better ones avaibale there that would give you more settings and options
<GridCube> i dont know if thats the case though
<xubuntu563> Hi guys, I just installed xbuntu and I have a dual monitor setup, one of my monitors is workin fine but the other old one is stuck on 800x600
<xubuntu563> Does anyone know how to fix this? Also when I enter the "Display" menu it gives me an error that XFCE can't be configured so I use the Nvidia configuration setup
<holstein> xubuntu563: i use arandr.. try that, then a custom xorg.conf.. then the driver, if there are others available
<rdp1976> GridCube - sorry for the delay
<xubuntu563> Cool, i'll give it a go
<rdp1976> GridCube - I am using 13.04 and when I go to Additional Drivers there is nothing listed
<rdp1976> I am using generic drivers then?
<rdp1976> I feel like I need to add better drivers or something, but it is not clear how to do that
<GridCube> rdp1976: you probaly are
<GridCube> rdp1976: if they are available in the main repos they should be listed there
<GridCube> rdp1976: please run this on a terminal: lspci | grep "VGA"
<GridCube> and paste the resulting line
<rdp1976> ok, I'll have to log off and log back in from Xubuntu ... I'm in windows right now
<xubuntu773> Hi! Just installed Xubuntu..from scratch, (no other gui) lots of icons are missing, in the panel and the menu. Any idea why?
<well_laid_lawn> what do you mean "from scratch"
<well_laid_lawn> did you check the iso?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<elfy> and what do you think is missing?
<xubuntu773> i mean.. I wiped out the other installs and installed the entire thing from disk (as opposed to just installing the gui with apt-get)
<rdp1976> I'm back - in Xubuntu now, using hideous 1024x768 resolution lol
<GridCube> lspci | grep "VGA"
<rdp1976> lspci | grep "VGA" 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<rdp1976> sorry, output is
<rdp1976> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<GridCube> ok
<rdp1976> resolution is 1920 x 1080 on my ultrabook screen
<GridCube> intel should just use generic drivers
<GridCube> though there is some extra drivers
<rdp1976> connecting VGA to DP1 multidisplay adapter
<xubuntu773> I usually md5sum before installing but couldn't find them online for the xubuntu install iso so I just went with it
<rdp1976> well, when I open Software Updater it won't allow me to update anything either
<GridCube> rdp1976: there might be some helpful drivers here https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<rdp1976> I'll do it now, but in all liklihood opening Software Updater will crash and reboot Xubuntu
<rdp1976> another frustration
<GridCube> rdp1976: you can avoid using a graphical instance and go to a tty for that
<rdp1976> Upgrading to Linux Graphics Installer for Ubuntu* 13.04, 64-bit
<rdp1976>  31 Jul 2013 update
<rdp1976> maybe that'll help
<GridCube> :) hope that fixes yer problems rdp1976
<rdp1976> reboot required?
<rdp1976> mate, I would be SO stoked to get this display thing figured out
<GridCube> probably, its a graphical thing so its the safest road to reboot in my exp.
<rdp1976> I took a long hiatus from Linux, and since installing Xubuntu back at the end of June, I've literally not been able to use it
<rdp1976> 90% of the time I'm connected to my external monitor and with the resolution so bad, I just cant work that way
<rdp1976> rebooting
<rdp1976> back in a minute
<xubuntu773> .. found the md5sums I need.. checking now
<rdp1976_> I'm back, no bueno
<xubuntu773> MD5 checked out.. no problem there
<GridCube> rdp1976_: :( how bad
<rdp1976_> When I run Software Updater, I see there are alot of updates available
<rdp1976_> When I click "Install Now" it prompts me for my password (after hanging for about 1 minute)
<rdp1976_> I type in my password and click Authenticate
<rdp1976_> Says "Installing U[dates
<rdp1976_> "Installing Updates"
<rdp1976_> giving you a play by play, because last time I tried this it gave me an error message and crashed Xubuntu :-P
<rdp1976_> GridCube - if you can help me sort this out, you'll be my hero forever
<xubuntu773> I've literally just installed (12.04) so maybe I should try out one of the newer releases or install Ubuntu server then get the Xubuntu desktop through apt-get? Any advice?
<rdp1976_> I'm THIS close to blasting my Xubuntu partition and going with a different distro, but I really like Xubuntu and want to get it working
<rdp1976_> about halfway through installing updates... hopefully the Xubuntu Base contains some updates that fix my problem
<GridCube> rdp1976_: in this matters xubuntu has little to do really, its a *buntu matter. all the flavours use the same driver stacks
<GridCube> sadly new technology doesnt play well with opensource so video drivers are always an itchy problem
<well_laid_lawn> heh "itchy problem" :)
<rdp1976> UGGGHHHH
<rdp1976> Xubuntu just decided to randomly restart in the middle of installing updates
<rdp1976> WTF!!
<GridCube> :/
<rdp1976_> rebooted, no change
<rdp1976_> I can't BELIEEEEEEVE how complicated this is turning out to be!!! It's a Viewsonic HDMI monitor with 1920 x 1080 resolution!
<GridCube> :/
<rdp1976_> Plug n play no problems with Windows 8
<GridCube> i dont know rdp1976_ :(
<rdp1976_> Xubuntu just REFUSES to let me set the resolution to 1920 x 1080
<GridCube> rdp1976_: windows has proper drivers
<rdp1976_> I'm like ready to put my head through a wall
<rdp1976_> its been almost 2 months and nobody on this planet seems to be able to help!!
<GridCube> :( i don't know how to help you rdp1976_ you might have to wait for smarter people
<bazhang> he quit
<GridCube> oh well
<elfy> no they haven;t rdp1976 did
<rdp1976_> Im here
<elfy> _ is still here
<bazhang> ah the tail
<rdp1976_> sorry, I've had to log back in multiple times because Xubuntu keeps randomly rebooting me
<bazhang> how full is the hdd
<rdp1976_> if you Google "xubuntu set external display resolution" you get MY ubuntuforums thread as the FIRST result
<rdp1976_> I think the userbase of Xubuntu is just too small
<rdp1976_> nobody seems to know much
<bazhang> doubtful
<bazhang> I just asked a question
<rdp1976_> well I've been hustling for almost 2 months to get some help with this and everything that has been recommended so far hasnt helped unfortunately
<GridCube> rdp1976_: as i said before in this matter its not xubuntu, its the whole ubuntu
<GridCube> video drivers are not up to just us, we use the same, as ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, gnome-ubuntu or any *buntu
<Myrtti> grandr is a great tool
<rdp1976_> I'm aware of that
<GridCube> rdp1976_: well then dont limit your search to xubuntu only :)
<bazhang> prefacing everything with how hard it is, and how poorly xubuntu is supported etc is not really useful info
<rdp1976_> Myrtti - ARandR was recommended to me as a fix
<rdp1976_> I installed it, doesn't help
<Myrtti> rdp1976_: so how did you run it then?
<Myrtti> just installing it doesn't help
<Myrtti> grandr is a bit more graphical
<Myrtti> if your computer shuts down and reboots spontaneously, you've got bigger problems than just the screen resolution
<rdp1976_> bazhang - I have a 2 month old thread on Ubuntuforums which thoroughly documents everything I've tried to do to resolve the problem
<rdp1976_> that is more than useful info
<rdp1976_> 3 pages of back and forth with very thorough details about the problem, solutions offered, tried and failed etc
<rdp1976_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2161010
<rdp1976_> I'm trying to resolve the problem and open to all and any suggestions
<rdp1976_> and hopefully help other people down the track if they encounter this problem
<rdp1976_> Myrtti -  I run ARandR from Settings Manager
<rdp1976_> it doesnt give me anything more than what "Display" offers
<rdp1976_> i.e. the option to choose resolution for DP1, the max of which is 1024 x 768, even though the monitor supports 1920 x 1080 (which is what I'm trying to achieve)
<bazhang> from what card
<rdp1976_> not sure what you mean "from what card"
<rdp1976_> there is no option to choose a card
<bazhang> video card
<rdp1976_> I dont know, how can I answer that
<bazhang> lspci in terminal
<rdp1976_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<bazhang> and you have achieved that resolution with this card prior
<rdp1976_> In Windows 8 yes
<rdp1976_> Dual boot Xubuntu + Windows 8
<bazhang> this is the 2nd display, and what's the res on the first monitor
<rdp1976_> First display is the ultrabook display, 1920 x 1080
<rdp1976_> 2nd display is external Viewsonic HDMI Full HD 1080p monitor
<rdp1976_> First display works 1920 x 1080 for both Windows 8 and Xubuntu
<bazhang> and windows 8 allows 1920x1080 for both simultaneously, or you just want it on the 2nd
<rdp1976_> Second display works 1920 x 1080 in windows 8
<rdp1976_> both simultaneously
<rdp1976_> Windows 8 permits that and thats what I want
<rdp1976_> Xubuntu only allows 1024 x 768 on external display - this is my frustration
<rdp1976_> when I work from home (90% of the time) I always connect to my external display
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: can you pastebin the output of 'xrandr' command?
<bazhang> hdmi straight up, or via an adapter
<rdp1976_> yes - what is pastebin?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com
<rdp1976_> Dell multidisplay port adapter
<bazhang> dvi to hdmi?
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: you paste it on that website, and paste the url here
<rdp1976_> ok
<rdp1976_> fyi - adapter is
<rdp1976_> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=331-2972
<bazhang> dvi to hdmi?
<TheSheep> no, mini-displayport
<bazhang> ok
<TheSheep> to vga
<rdp1976_> http://pastebin.com/NnBLb0Y8
<rdp1976_> FYI, I purchased this Ultrabook from Dell in April. The adapter came with it.
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: you have a hdmi port on it too?
<James_Epp> I recently installed xubuntu 12.04.2, but it does not look like it has detected my ethernet device. Running this on a netbook. I know it is working fine, as I used a pxe boot to install the OS.
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: looks like it couldn't retrieve the monitor info and settled for the default
<TheSheep> James_Epp: what is the make and model of your ethernet device?
<TheSheep> James_Epp: you can usually check with lspci in terminal
<rdp1976_> TheSheep - I have an SuperSpeed USB 3.0 Docking Station and THAT has a HDMI port
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: I see
<rdp1976_> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=332-0446
<James_Epp> TheSheep: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8132 Fast Ethernet (rev c0)
<rdp1976_> I have tried connection HDMI cable from that to monitor, but couldnt get it to display anything
<rdp1976_> *connecting
<TheSheep> James_Epp: did you google for that and ubuntu?
<James_Epp> TheSheep: I shall attempt
<TheSheep> James_Epp: you will probably find some forum posts with people having a similar problem
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: if you want to try again, connect it and do 'xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto' -- it should work
<rdp1976_> i'll try now
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: but I have no idea how to make it see your monitor through that adapter properly
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: I suppose you could add a mode with xrandr manually, but I never did that
<James_Epp> TheSheep: It appears it is a "certified" component for other subnotebooks.
<TheSheep> James_Epp: does your eth0 (or whatever apart from lo) appear when you do `ifconfig -a` in a terminal?
<James_Epp> TheSheep: I get an eth0 and an eth2. eth2 is for wlan, which I find odd, but it is getting an IP and is how I have internet access on the device currently. I do need this ethernet to work, however.
<TheSheep> James_Epp: ok, so the kernel sees your ethernet device, that's good
<TheSheep> James_Epp: so how did you test your network?
<James_Epp> I have another 20+ machines on it.
<James_Epp> ...all with Internet access.
<TheSheep> James_Epp: right, but those work, so we don't need to concern ourselves with them
<rdp1976_> I have tried to add a mode manually with xrandr and made some progress, but it was pretty dodgy
<James_Epp> TheSheep: So what were you asking when "test the network"
<TheSheep> James_Epp: what did you do to conclude that it "doesn't work"
<rdp1976_> fyi, looks like Xubuntu doesnt detect the USB Docking either, so "xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto" doesnt do anything either'
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: that's a shame
<James_Epp> TheSheep: Other machines work on that cable. Other operating environments (pxe booting) work 100% on the netbooks hardware. The xubuntu OS is the only thing that does not. Therfor, it is limited to the machine
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: that's pretty much all that I know, sorry
<TheSheep> James_Epp: sure, but what doesn't work exactly?
<James_Epp> TheSheep: It does not appear to do any sort of handshake. There are, unfortunately, no LEDs on the system for network activity.
<TheSheep> James_Epp: does it get IP address, but cannot send anything, does it work if you set a static ip on it?
<rdp1976_> thanks for your help TheSheep
<James_Epp> TheSheep: No "dhcp" handshake, that is.
<rdp1976_> I think at this stage its time to cut my losses and bid farewell to Xubuntu
<TheSheep> James_Epp: tried static ip?
<TheSheep> James_Epp: does it even appear in the network settings?
<rdp1976_> I was really excited to use the distro, but there just doesnt seem to be the support out there
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: yeah, it's a lottery
<rdp1976_> I've literally spent 2 months trying to get it workng
<James_Epp> TheSheep: No, there is nothing under the wired tab of Network Connections.
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: it's been improving in recent years greatly though
<rdp1976_> this computer was purchased in APRIL lol
<rdp1976_> someone mentioned installing Ubuntu in Xubuntu as a potential fix, but I dont know what that means or how to do it
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: I had some problems with my new netbook too, but the next kernel release fixed many of them -- so maybe check back in a while
<James_Epp> TheSheep: Also, under my network panel, under "Wired Network" it says "unmanaged"
<rdp1976_> someone also mentioned I could upgrade the linux kernel in Xubuntu
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: basically you install the package called 'ubuntu-desktop' and then you can choose whether you want ubuntu or xubuntu at the login screen
<James_Epp> TheSheep: Correction: It says "device not managed"
<rdp1976_> I downloaded linux-3.10.1
<James_Epp> Would updating the kernel manually for me perhaps resolve my issue? If so, which package do I use?
<TheSheep> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<rdp1976_> for me uname -r = 3.8.0-29-generic
<James_Epp> rdp1976_: Perhaps I'll try that.
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: that's recent
<rdp1976_> I downloaded linux-3.10.1.tar.xz but don't know what to do with it
<James_Epp> Yeah, mine is 3.2.0-51-generic
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: you would compile it yourself, as that link above explains, but that's pretty advanced stuff
<rdp1976_> 3.10.7 is latest stable
<James_Epp> Yeah, I don't want to :S
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: 3.10 will be in the next ubuntu
<TheSheep> in 2 months or so
<James_Epp> I'll just install xubuntu from a disc and see what happens. You never know.....
<James_Epp> Thanks for the help, guys!
<TheSheep> James_Epp: good luck!
<rdp1976_> when is next xubuntu release?
<James_Epp> TheSheep: I will return with results. Maybe half an hour to 45m if you are still here.
<rdp1976_> ah 2 months
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: it's every 6 months, on March and November
<bazhang> april?
<TheSheep> sorry, October
<TheSheep> argh
<bazhang> hehe
<TheSheep> on 4th and 10th months :P
<TheSheep> month names are stupid
<TheSheep> especially when every language has their own
<rdp1976_> long time to wait
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: you can try the beta already, but expect breakage
<rdp1976_> neg, there is enough broken already
<rdp1976_> is there a way to contact people at Xubuntu to notify of my problem to see if they can address it in the next release?
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TheSheep> that would be a bug for xserver-xorg-video-intel I suppose
<rdp1976_> it says package 13.04 oesn't exist
<TheSheep> rdp1976_: you can also use a website: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/
<TheSheep> sorry, that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<rdp1976_> how can I install grandr
<rdp1976_> doesnt show up in Software Center
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install grandr
<TheSheep> !info grandr
<ubottu> Package grandr does not exist in raring
<TheSheep> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (raring), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<rdp1976_> already have arandr installed
<rdp1976_> doesnt help any
<rdp1976_> Oh well, thanks for your help
<rdp1976_> I guess it's back to Windows 8 then!
<cinvoke> having trouble starting xubunu window manager.  halting after if checks the battery and turns powersave off
<cinvoke> my window manager isnt starting and im not sure how to figure out why.  ive deleted ~/.config and cache thinking maybe that was the cause.  that didnt work.  im running xubuntu 13.04 in virtualbox.
<James_Epp> TheSheep: Tried both amd64 and i386 versions from dvd, no difference. Still not showing up.
 * James_Epp is puzzled
<knome> James_Epp, what isn't?
<James_Epp> knome: Ethernet issues.
<James_Epp> haha! resolved.
<Sideburns> Hello.  I've downloaded the X86 .iso for the latest Xubuntu and am trying to create a live usb for a friend, using Fedora's liveusb-creator.
<Sideburns> The program can't verify the checksum.  I've done so and told it not to verify, but now it says that it can't find an OS.
<Sideburns> The exact error: Unable to find LiveOS on ISO.  Using any form of Ubuntu is not currently an option.  Does anybody know what's going on?
<GridCube> no, but you can use unetbootin
<GridCube> i never have had problems with unebootin
<Sideburns> The exact name of the file I'm using is xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Sideburns> OK, I can install and try that.  Will stay here until I have, and report back.  Thanx for the suggestion.
<GridCube> Sideburns, i dont know how the usb creator of fedora works
<GridCube> the iso is probably fine
<Sideburns> GridCube, I didn't expect you to know how the Fedora program works, but I did think you'd want to know what I'd used and what happened.
<Sideburns> I've used the program with Fedora iso files before and it worked.  Later, I'll take this up with the Fedora people.  Maybe it's looking for something Fedora-specific?
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> i dont know, as i said, unetbootin its crossplataform and always works for me
<torax> I used unetbootin until I found the magical world of dd
<Sideburns> Well, it seems to have worked; now, I'll need to reboot to be sure.  If it didn't, I'll come back; if it did, no need to bother you any more.
<Unit193> torax: But effort on fixing the partition table. :P
<torax> with a great power comes a great responsibility ;)
#xubuntu 2013-08-16
<cinvoke> xubuntu 13.04 halts on checking battery state. i read that my Xauthority file may be corrupted, so i moved that and rebooted.  however, this didnt fix the problem.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<damianos> Any gtkrc ninjas in here?
<damianos> Can somebody enlighten me about how to target a specific widget in a gtkrc file?  The documentation I've found online is scattered and the info doesn't seem to be effective half the time. I'm running 13.04. I do have xfce4 installed but I'm using compiz standalone with xfce4-panel. I am trying to manipulate the hover effect over the panel buttons
<wdkevinone> Hello. I just setup a new install of Xubuntu on a VM. I installed VMWare tools then changed my resolution from 800x600 to 1024x768 and now when I type my password to login, it just brings me back to the login screen again.
<w30> wdkevinone, check the configuration in /etc/X11/xorg,conf and see if you can edit a 1024x768 entry  back to 880x600. Then maybe you can get your resolution fixed with a working GUI
<Gooman24> Anyone around to help with and install question?
<well_laid_lawn> depends on the question...
<Gooman24> hopefully an easy one lol
<Gooman24> I an trying to install 13.04 on a slightly older laptop
<Gooman24> it has a bcm4318 based wifi card
<Gooman24> eveytime I started the install it would crash to a black screen and scroll to fast for me to read
<Gooman24> I did determine I think that the wifi card drivers is the problem
<Gooman24> if I run the install plugged into an ethernet cable it does the same
<Gooman24> if I tell it not to download updates it works... but will crash as soon as the OS loads and I try to dl any updates over ethernet
<Gooman24> if I remove the wifi card(off the MB) it will install fine
<Gooman24> now in the live enviroment I unloaded the modules for the wifi and installed the proper bcm4318 drivers and loaded the modules
<Gooman24> then I was able to connect to wifi and everything seemed stable and working
<Gooman24> I clicked the install button and it crashed again
<Gooman24> so my question is would the install routine have tried to reload the bad drivers when it initialised the network?
<Gooman24> should I have blacklisted them in the live enviroment... would that even help?
<Gooman24> and the second question being I am running the install now with the wifi card removed... after it is done can I install the drivers... black list the old ones and the put that card in and reboot?  does that sound like the right approach?
<bullgard4> Gooman24: Regarding your 2nd question: Yes you can try installing the driver. If it fails please analyze the error logs and continue installing accordingly.
<Gooman24> any thoughts on the first part?
<bullgard4> Gooman24: Your first question is: "would the install routine have tried to reload the bad drivers when it initialised the network?" You are using conjunctive voice. I do not understand your if clause. Can you re-word your if-clause, please?
<well_laid_lawn> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<raven_> hi
<raven_> xubuntu 13.04 on asus eeepc 1005ha: no power management any more, function keys not working, no known packages for these functions any more - any ideas?
<pmjdebruijn> define anymore?
<pmjdebruijn> did it work before?
<raven_> yes, i see that my battery has just about half the time since installing 13.04 and for example wifi cannot be disabled by fn+f2
<MrHotsauce> raven_: have you tried suspending and un-suspending your computer? i know it sounds stupid but thats what i have to do every boot to get my function keys working
<raven_> MrHotsauce, suspending does not change that
<raven_> there were special eee packages on previous versions but not any more
<raven_> any ideas?
<das> hello. is it possible to have the same panel as Xubuntu has in debian ?
<TheSheep> yes
<knome> das, xubuntu in debian? are you confused?
<knome> oh, right.
<TheSheep> as xfce has in debian
<knome> no, he wants the xubuntu panel in debian
<TheSheep> just choose the 'xfce session' instead of 'xubuntu session' on the first login
<knome> but still, the answer is yes
<das> I use xfce4 in debian
<das> but I'm wondering if I can get a sleek panel like Xubuntu has
<knome> das, it's just a panel with transparency
<das> because what I have right now is kinda ugly
<TheSheep> it's just a question of the theme and settings
<NewOnXubuntu> hi there , how to put Keyboard layouts indicator on panel ?
<NewOnXubuntu> i cant find it how
<well_laid_lawn> NewOnXubuntu:  it might be in xfce-goodies iirc
<well_laid_lawn> !info xfce-goodies
<ubottu> Package xfce-goodies does not exist in raring
<well_laid_lawn> maybe not
<well_laid_lawn> !info xfce4-goodies
<ubottu> xfce4-goodies (source: xfce4-goodies): enhancements for the Xfce4 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.2 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 27 kB
<cinvoke> ok i have an issue with xubuntu 13.04.  it halts on boot at "checking battery state".  After that, i cnt alt f1 and use xinit and xfce4-session.  im seeing issues with glib also.  not sure if thats causing it. Please help. more details here:http://pastebin.com/sHGNGTtP
<zodiak> strange question.. anyone got any good pointers/docs/guides on the touchscreens that are now appearing en masse in laptops with xubuntu ?
<zodiak> do they work ? is it jst another pointer device to Xorg ?
<TheSheep> zodiak: touchscreens are usually treated as 'absolute' pointer devices, just like graphic tablets
<zodiak> oh! spiffy :)
<TheSheep> whether they work depends on the exact model, of course
<zodiak> cause.. yeah, I can't deal with being stuck with windows 8 ;)
<zodiak> aaahh.. well. guess it's time to try it and see. Danke :)
<xubuntu886> I've got a quick question
<xubuntu886> I mean if anyone wants to answer it, that'd be cool
<TheSheep> sorry, we don't answer unasked questions here
<elfy> nor could we answer an asked on as quickly as that
<cinvoke> ok i have an issue with xubuntu 13.04.  it halts on boot at "checking battery state".  After that, i cnt alt f1 and use xinit and xfce4-session.  im seeing issues with glib also.  not sure if thats causing it. Please help. more details here:http://pastebin.com/AUDAjk9e
<bazhang> !crosspost | cinvoke
<ubottu> cinvoke: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<cinvoke> bazhang: nice someone is alive!  didnt realize anyone saw my older one.
<cinvoke> bazhang: am i asking the right question?  is there perhap another way to put it?  i know some helpers have their "standards
<Rourick> hello :)
<Rourick> im kinda new 2 linux my ? is...
<Rourick> my wifi only work's on kernel 3.2 how do i make it work on xubuntu's latest version
<Rourick> im on LTS now
<BlueShark> Hey!
<BlueShark> I'm currently using Xubuntu 12.04 and I was trying to upgrade to the latest stable release with `sudo apt-get upgrade` — it finished the process but `lsb_release -a` still shows 'Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS' even after a reboot. Any idea what's wrong?
<pleia2> you want `do-release-upgrade`
<pleia2> plain old upgrade just does upgrades on your current version
<pleia2> and from 12.04 do-release-upgrade will get you to 12.10, you run it again to get to 13.04
<elfy> will 12.04 upgrade to anything but the next lts? ie 14.04
<pleia2> elfy: only 12.10
<pleia2> and when 14.04 comes out, it can upgrade to that
 * elfy thought you had to change things to get lts to see anything but lts 
<elfy> perhaps I should use a release for longer than a week
<pleia2> I think that's just for auto-prompting
<Unit193> elfy: grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  yeah.
<pleia2> you can still upgrade to 12.10, it just won't prompt you for it
<BlueShark> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<BlueShark> No new release found
<BlueShark> pleia2: when I did `do-release-upgrade` ^ that was the result.
<pleia2> BlueShark: try: do-release-upgrade -d
<pleia2> it should have been fine though, the non-support for upgrading is only pre 12.04.2
<BlueShark> I think that worked!
<pleia2> good :)
<BlueShark> probably a stupid question, but...
<BlueShark> can I schedule the second do-release-upgrade too?
<pleia2> you'll want to wait until this one is done and make sure things work ok (do a reboot)
<pleia2> then you can do the next one to get you to 13.04
<BlueShark> ah, okay. cool
<BlueShark> will do, thanks.
<pleia2> my current system has been installed since 10.04, upgrades every 6 months like this
<BlueShark> automatically?
<pleia2> I run do-release-upgrade
<Harrihu> Hello
<knome> hello
<Harrihu> Has anyone here ever run into an installation of untrusted packages issue while updating?
<knome> i think i've heard that before - i suppose it's because you are using a country mirror instead of the main mirror
<Harrihu> Um not sure
<knome> can you check the terminal output and see if there's anything about what server the installer is using
<Harrihu> ok
<Harrihu> how would one go about doing that?
<knome> iirc, there's a small arrow and some text saying about terminal output
<knome> when you click that, some black-backgrounded text should appear
<Harrihu> Right the terminal
<Harrihu> one moment
<Harrihu> OK I clicked show updates
<Harrihu> Just gave me the option to update software. I can click install now, cancel and settings. I'll click settings
<knome> you can choose cancel if you're unsure - that should allow you to finish off the installation any way
<Harrihu> No I think I found the problem. You were right. In the settings it was set to United States. I switched it to Main.
<knome> ok, no problem
<knome> enjoy :)
<Harrihu> OK so um interesting...
<Harrihu> I did that switch then tried to update and without doing anything it instantly generated a crash report icon and now claims it's all up to date.
<Harrihu> LOL So wierd guess I'll keep experementing
<Harrihu> Guess I'm up to date
<Harrihu> fffuuuuu got to go. I'll be back later
<Harrihu> cya and thanks for the help knome
#xubuntu 2013-08-17
<xubuntu176> When does Xubuntu 13.04 become an LTS release?  I know it is supported untl January of 2014.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, never.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, LTS releases come out every 2 years.  current lts is 12.04.  next lts will be 14.04
<xubuntu176> It seems pointless to me to install 13.04 (mostly new features) when its predecessor has support until April 2015.
<Unit193> Update?
<xubuntu176> An update will give me new features found in 13.04?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, for long term support, install 12.04.  Personally, I only install LTS releases.
<xubuntu176> Okay.  I will definitely install 12.04.  Also, how good is WINE?  I understand that there is a new version that has approximately 10K new updates.
<xubuntu176> Does the 10K new updates mean that it supports more Windows software?
<cfhowlett> !wine|xubuntu176,
<ubottu> xubuntu176,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Unit193> Still check the appdb.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, wine aint' windows.  period point blank.  some things work kinda, some things work better .
<xubuntu176> I understand what WINE is.  I was just wondering if the newer version supported current and future software.
<xubuntu176> What is appdb?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, the wine database.  details and specifications.
<xubuntu176> Okay.
<cfhowlett> "future" software?  ummm, NO.
<cfhowlett> all wine hacks are backhacks.  so AFTER the software is releases and IF someone wants to hack it for wine ... maybe.
<xubuntu176> I am currently running Win Vista x64 and plan on installing Xubuntu 12.04 in an internal 1TB hard drive.
<Unit193> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xubuntu176> I HATE WIN VISTA.
<xubuntu176> [ubottu] Thanks.
<xubuntu176> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xubuntu176> Do I type !appdb in the shell?
<xubuntu176> I am sorry folks.  I am a Linux n00b.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, no worries.
<cfhowlett> curious: what do you need wine for?
<xubuntu176> I have done considerable research into some of the advancements in Linux concerning reliability, stability, security, ease of use, freedom to use the OS as I see fit, etc.
<xubuntu176> I just believe that Linux in my opinion is litterally 3 years ahead of Windows in what is available and what can be accomplished.
<xubuntu176> I cannot wait to begin using Xubuntu 12.04 (and future LTS releases) and leave Windows in the PAST.
<xubuntu176> I am currently brainstorming:  is it possible in Xubuntu 12.04 to easily switch in and out of different user interfaces (xfce, lxde, KDE, GNOME, etc)?)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, quite easy.  logout.  choose a de.  login
<xubuntu176> I think it would be cool to have four window panels which allow easy access to four different user interfaces.
<xubuntu176> Is that possible?
<xubuntu176> Each window panel is a different user interface.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, pretty sure you can only run one DE at a time
<xubuntu176> DE?
<cfhowlett> desktop environment ; xfce4, lxde etc.
<xubuntu176> Oh!  Duh!
<xubuntu176> I'm running a 64bit laptop.  Should I choose the 64bit iteration of Xubuntu 12.04 of the 32bit?
<cfhowlett> yes
<xubuntu176> My laptop is about 4 years old.  I was wondering if it would be better (stability-wise) if I chose the 32-bit or just go with 64 bit?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, my 2009 dell loves 64 bit ubuntustudio ...
<xubuntu176> What is possible in ubuntustudio?
<cfhowlett> www.ubuntustudio.com
<xubuntu176> cfhowlett, I am so glad you referred me to ubuntu studio because that is EXACTLY the kind of system I want to run!  Is Ubuntu Studio compatible with the current software center?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, is built on xubuntu so ... YES!
<xubuntu176> AWESOME.
<cfhowlett> prepare to spend hours and hours playing all the cool toys ...
<Unit193> UbuntuStudio, Xubuntu, and Ubuntu all use the same repos, just different configuration and default DE (except, Xubuntu and US both use Xfce, and somewhat of the same config too. :P )
<xubuntu176> Cool.
<xubuntu176> Does Ubuntu Studio offer software to record incoming sound (Youtube music), edit the ID3 tags in recorded audio files such as MP3s and MP4s?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, all ubuntus can do that.  you need to add the restricted-extras to get the codecs
<cfhowlett> or you add plugins to firefox to capture sound from YT.  Editing id3 tags apps are in the software center
<xubuntu176> What Firefox plugins allow sound capture?
<Unit193> I know VLC can edit them, even if it's a media player.  DownloadHelper can download YouTube videos (extension for FF.)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu176, go to firefox plugins and search
<xubuntu176> I have VLC in Windows.  LOVE IT!
<xubuntu176> Okay.
<xubuntu176> I did an easy Google search for the sound capture for Firefox.  ASESOME!
<xubuntu176> I am so excited about intalling Xubuntu 12.04 or Ubuntu Studio 12.04!  Heck, I may just do a dual boot of both!  Leave Win Vista on my old hard drive!
<cfhowlett> I'm dual booting win7 and US.  word of advice: stick with LTS releases.  fewer headaches.
<cfhowlett> wait, xubuntu AND ubuntustudio?  why?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu + US packages = Ubuntustudio
<nonuby> so no xubuntu-next channel,  is anyone running the daily builds of 13.10, what kernel version is used?
<baizon> nonuby: v3.11-rc5-saucy
<nonuby> thanks, and presumably I can seamlessly migrate to full release in october just by apt-get update and dist-upgrade?
<nonuby> (i did this with beta before but never in alpha stage)
<baizon> nonuby: yes
<nonuby> have you spotted any issues in addition to the minor/non-showstoppers known issues in alpha 2 release notes?
<baizon> nonuby: not using the alpha
<baizon> if you need help with it or wanna talk there is #xubuntu-devel where you can do that :)
<nonuby> ah didnt see that chan, thanks! \
<Unit193> #ubuntu+1 for support.
<xubuntu850> hi
<onr> hi
<xubuntu850> i've an old computer and i like to know what linux distro is better for it
<xubuntu850> :P
<onr> xubuntu
<xubuntu850> by now it works with ubuntu but it's extremely slowly
<onr> that's true for new computers too
<xubuntu850> ok
<xubuntu850> lubuntu it's better or not?
<onr> lubuntu uses less sources than stock ubuntu, just like xubuntu
<xubuntu850> then what's the difference?
<onr> different desktop environments
<xubuntu850> just this?
<onr> sorta, yes
<Unit193> Xubuntu works fairly well for older computers, but it doesn't target them.
<xubuntu850> thanks
<xubuntu850> i'll try
<elendorial> hello
<__raven> xubuntu 13.04 on asus eeepc 1005ha: no power management any more, function keys not working, no known packages for these functions any more - any ideas?
<lataku> how long until open source amd drivers will get their hdmi audio output fixed?
<lataku> can't use fglrx since it doesn't work, always crashes upon boot and falls back to text login
<lataku> xubuntu 13.10 and amd e2200 with hd7340 radeon
<Guest26933> so i have problem with pip in terminal when i try to download pygame i get this:  asd@asd-A6VMX:~$ pip install pygame
<Guest26933> Downloading/unpacking pygame
<Guest26933>   You are installing a potentially insecure and unverifiable file. Future versions of pip will default to disallowing insecure files.
<Guest26933>   HTTP error 400 while getting http://www.pygame.org/../../ftp/pygame-1.6.2.tar.bz2 (from http://www.pygame.org/download.shtml)
<Guest26933>   Could not install requirement pygame because of error HTTP Error 400: Bad Request
<Guest26933> Cleaning up...
<Guest26933> Could not install requirement pygame because of HTTP error HTTP Error 400: Bad Request for URL http://www.pygame.org/../../ftp/pygame-1.6.2.tar.bz2 (from http://www.pygame.org/download.shtml)
<Guest26933> Storing complete log in /home/asd/.pip/pip.log
<ForDummies> I'm about to try a 64-bit kernel after about 20 years of 32-bit.  Any gotchas?  Do I need to clear out my dotfiles?
<Kharec> ForDummies: just an advice, try it on a 64 bits processor :)
<ForDummies> Kharec: duh.   Yes, I installed a new mobo and CPU.  It's ready, just using the old install.
<Guest62643> i have problem with broken packages  when i try to intall sdl via terminal i get this : E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Guest62643> what should i do when i get this error? Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<howefield> Guest62643: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jimp> When I boot xubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso in qemu, it fails to login to the desktop.  Known problem?
<jimp> command line "qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm -m 1024 -cdrom xubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso -boot d"
<jimp> Oh wait, my qemu-system-x86_64 wasn't upgraded like I thought, ignore me while I try a newer version
<jimp> Yeah, same problem.  qemu 1.5.1 (Debian 1.5.0+dfsg-5)
<jimp> I'm just confused because I'm sure this is one of the most basic use cases.. am I missing something obvious?
<jimp> X segfault... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5996946/  !?
<bazhang> mixing debian packages with ubuntu ones?
<jimp> no, running qemu on a debian system, trying to run xubuntu in the vm.
<jimp> Looks like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-cirrus/+bug/1043513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1043513 in xserver-xorg-video-cirrus (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in memcpy() via cirRefreshArea() under KVM virtual machine" [Medium,Fix released]
<bazhang> ok
<jimp> running qemu with -vga vmware seems to be a viable workaround...
<xubuntu898> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help or at least point me in the right direction. I am trying to install Xubuntu on a Intel NUC, so I need to get it on a USB drive. However, I am using a Mac.
<TheSheep> !install | xubuntu898
<ubottu> xubuntu898: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<koegs> xubuntu 13.04 does show two bluetooth icons, i know there was a way to fix it, but i do not find it
<howefield> try removing "Bluetooth Manager applet" from startup applications
<koegs> howefield: thx
<Guest10097> when i try to install pygame i get this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5997147/ what i need to do?
<howefield> you're welcome koegs
<howefield> Guest10097: did you post this in the forums ?
<Guest10097> noup
<MarkusDBX> What is the deault login-manager for xubuntu 13.04?
<TheSheep> MarkusDBX: lightdm
<Guest10097> xfce i think
<MarkusDBX> TheSheep: thank you
<Guest10097> how can i skip login in 13.04 and go straight to desktop?
<Darkness_of_Time> hello!
<Darkness_of_Time> I just installed an EMU 0404 PCI sound card on my xubuntu. how can I install the drivers in order to use this sound card?
<TheSheep> you shouldn't need to install anything special, it should just work
<TheSheep> if the card is supported
<Darkness_of_Time> TheSheep, I think that the card is supported. but it doesn't work. I can't find this sound card in the mixer...
<TheSheep> Darkness_of_Time: maybe see what lspci says about it, and look for that model on the forums -- perhaps someone had a similar problem
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
 * genii hands carrera an Xubuntu mug and points them at the coffeepot
<carrera> Thanks genii!  :)
<carrera> genii, actually drinking a nice cup of the Kicking Horse, Kick Ass dark brewed for 7 mins in a French press right now
<genii> Cool.
<carrera> I'm looking for a tool and format to store music from my CDs
<carrera> so far I came up with ALAC and AAC for smaller size
<maitake> a very, very large drive and .FLAC :D
<Sysi> ALAC is lossless so it doesn't really save space
<Sysi> I'm not sure how open AAC is, but on linux OGG is better and mp3 is the most universally supported
<maitake> ogg is nice too
<carrera> thanks for all the input guys
<carrera> Having Lossless in the name, obviously means Apple Lossless is a Lossless codec, unlike a lossy codec (such as mp3) where audio quality is lost forever in the name of smaller files, lossless stores the original CD track without loss, like zip for audio. Apple Lossless can compress CD quality audio file to roughly half its original size.
<Sysi> all my music is mp3 because it just works everywhere (unless you're RMS and won't use the codec) and you can't really hear the difference between lossless and best quality compressed
<carrera> RMS?
<Unit193> flac is nice becaues it's lossless, but compressed.
<Sysi> richard stallman
<carrera> :)
<Sysi> flac is more widely used than alac, but both usually work
<carrera> I love this channel
<carrera> I converted to Xubuntu from 13.04
<carrera> I was a Ubuntu user since 5.10
<carrera> of course with a lot of help from people here
<carrera> I ended up using the net installer cause I wanted to keep my RAID 0 config
<maitake> xubuntu is fantastic
<carrera> yup
<carrera> I couldn't be happier
<carrera> both with Xubuntu and the support I get here
<carrera> bunch of great people
<carrera> I just wish I could help in some way
<carrera> but back to the audio formats
<carrera> basically, my music is only for me
<carrera> and I mostly listen t music on my laptop, up to 95% of the time
<carrera> so far, I think FLAC is what people like most
<carrera> should I use ffmpeg or is there a better tool?
<holstein> carrera: people use what format works for them..
<holstein> ogg is open.. flac/wan is lossless.. mp3 is usually what *everything* can play (appliances)..
<carrera> thanks holstein
<holstein> flac/wav*
<carrera> how about AAC?
<holstein> there is a gui tool
<holstein> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 141 kB, installed size 1041 kB
<holstein> carrera: aac comes up less often
<carrera> right
<carrera> and, it seems like, ALAC even less so
<carrera> ALAC is lossless and they say it compresses down to half the original size
<holstein> depends on what the goal is.. playability vs size vs original sourse.. vs maybe 'open-ness'
<carrera> I definitely wanna keep the original quality cause I'm an audiophile
<holstein> carrera: literally no one will stop you
<howefield> carrera: are the source files on cd ?
<maitake> what kind of music is it? inquiring minds want to know
<carrera> howefield, yes sir. I wanna put everything of my laptop, I have 2 x 480 GB SSD drives
<howefield> in that case, I'd suggest abcde
<holstein> carrera: store whatever data you want where you like
<carrera> 95% of the time I listen to music on my laptop and the other 5% on my Galaxy S3 Android phone
<carrera> holstein, no one will stop me from what?
<carrera> holstein, do u mean even mp3 is let's me keep original sound quality?
<holstein> carrera: no one will stop you from maintaining the original resoluntion
<holstein> resolution*
<holstein> carrera: mp3 is mp3.. with the smaller size for a hit in quality that most animals cant hear (within reason)
<carrera> great
<carrera> so I should youse FLAC and not ALAC to keep the original resolution
<holstein> carrera: there is not "should", friend.. there are your needs, and you meet them
<carrera> and then convert to m4a or mp3 for other devices
<holstein> carrera: what do i do? if i have a CD, i keep it at 16/44.1 .wavs.. assuming i want to keep the original "quality"
<carrera> holstein, thanks  :)
<holstein> if i dont care, i just make a higher than average quality mp3.. since all portables play those
<carrera> but I find the wav files too big and I was trying to cut down on the size without...
<carrera> what about tools?
<carrera> ffmpeg, abcde or any other?
<holstein> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 141 kB, installed size 1041 kB
<Unit193> ffmpeg is being replaced by avtools.
<carrera> Unit193, thanks!  :)
<carrera> holstein, thanks for all your help. I'm sure I'll bother u more!  :)
<koegs> is it possible to remove the window-decorations in xfce?
<nantou> how do I open an epub file under xubuntu?
<holstein> nantou: for an ebook? ask the creator what you are supposed to use
<holstein> nantou: i think those are usually locked up with some application or service, that you agree to use.. that either has linux support or not
<nantou> oops then
<SpeccyMan> nantou install fbreader (epub reader) or sigil (epub editor), sigil has a ppa for a recent version, not sure about fbreader though
#xubuntu 2013-08-18
<nantou> thnk you
<genii> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.18+dfsg1-1bzr (raring), package size 16349 kB, installed size 33414 kB
<kingnick42> I have a slight problem with Chrome, and I need to clean all the cache and everything. Already used Chrome's built in one, didn't fix my problem. Anyone know some good commands/programs that'll clear out all the config files relating to Chrome?
<Unit193> Look in ~/.config/chrome and ~/.cache/chrome  (it's that way for chromium, so guessing about the same.)
<kingnick42> Unit193, thanks.
<kingnick42> Unit193, that fixed it.
<Unit193> Boom.
<kingnick42> By the way, it was ~/home/.
<kingnick42> not ~/.
<kingnick42> Thanks
<Unit193> ~/ indicates /home/user/
<kingnick42> Ah, well there we go - learnt two new things!
<Poisoned_Dragon> I know this question was answered before but, I don't remember the wording to google it.
<cfhowlett> ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> How do you use apt to upgrade to the next release
<cfhowlett> apt-get dist-release
<Poisoned_Dragon> thank you :)
<Unit193> sudo do-release-upgrade, and add a -d if you want a development one.
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, even better. :)
<cfhowlett> *d'oh*
<cfhowlett> thanks unit193.  sorry for bad intel dragon
<Unit193> Heh, sure.
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's ok. it's how we learn
<Poisoned_Dragon> ty all
<souliaq> Problem burning Xubuntu 12.04.2 image
<cfhowlett> souliaq, usb is better than cdrom
<souliaq> what's the name of the software to put the ISO into a USB?
<cfhowlett> souliaq, startup disk creator is on ubuntu.  unetbootin also is good
<Unit193> In linux, dd, unetbootin, etc; in windows LinuxLiveUSB
<Unit193> grml2usb I'd guess would work as well.
<souliaq> ok, thanks
<kingnick42> Anyone know how to get the theme for Xubuntu 13.04 on 12.04?
<kingnick42> Found it :D
<surface-vermin> what's better to use irc in pidgin or Xchat ?
<holstein> surface-vermin: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case.. use what works for you.. both access the same channels and servers
<surface-vermin> Can I Ask What You use ?
<Unit193> I would say xchat has less issues with it, but I personally use irssi, as does he.
<holstein> yup... irssi.. but i would prefer xchat to pidgin.. unless i wanted to use pidgin
<surface-vermin> I Was Just Asking Cause Default Apps In Xubuntu Are Pidgin And Xchat, Also This Being The Xubuntu Channel Silly Me Thought It Be Either or.
<Unit193> If you ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots, it generally says xchat, but that's a simple voting system. :P
<holstein> surface-vermin: start with xchat, and move on if you dont like it
<surface-vermin> I Have Heard Of irssi Once Or Twice And Thought It Was For More Of The Advanced Users Of IRC , So I Never Really used It Before.
<surface-vermin> Honestly Never Really Used IRC That Much
<holstein> surface-vermin: i suggest xchat.. you should try xchat.. i think xchat is "best" for you.. and i really think you would be fine using xchat..
<surface-vermin> Thanks I'll Give That Shot !
<holstein> surface-vermin: sudo apt-get install xchat
<holstein> !inf xchat
<holstein> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (raring), package size 348 kB, installed size 891 kB
<surface-vermin> No I Have It Already Installed
<holstein> surface-vermin: then, click the icon in the menu, and run it
<surface-vermin> Came With The Default Install Of Xunbuntu
<surface-vermin> S orry Xubuntu
<surface-vermin> My Real Concern Is Also ia-32lids To Run Games From Desura, Some Are Failing To Run And I have Installed The Package Before but On A Debian. Should I Just dpkg --add-architecture i386 To install The Dependencies?  Some Forums Suggest ia32-libs As The Go To But Last I Heard It's Best Not T Install ia32-libs ?
<holstein> surface-vermin: is it a 32bit app? in a 64bit OS?
<surface-vermin> Yeah
<holstein> surface-vermin: why? they dont make a 64bit version?
<surface-vermin> It's Like Steam Come's In A i386 package
<holstein> http://fwroller.com/2013/05/07/how-to-run-32-bit-apps-on-ubuntu-13-04-64-bit/
<surface-vermin> Ty
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/297151/how-to-run-32-bit-programs-on-a-64-bit-system-ubuntu-13-04
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> surface-vermin: otherwise, you ask desura for support
<surface-vermin> Thanks I'll Try ia32-libs  And Update , Thanks For The Help Man
<surface-vermin> Cause I Once Tried To use Synaptic And install ia32-libs It Was Full Of Broken Dependencies Now The Link Say's apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch Although This Was On Debian Jessie Which Has No Place, And Now Works ! So Thanks For The Link And Valuable insight !
<xubuntu574> Hello, I was hoping to get some help. I just installed xubuntu on a PC yesterday and everything was fine. Today, when I turn the PC on, it starts off on a login screen in terminal, and I can't get it back to the desktop by hitting ctl alt f7. Any ideas?
<bullgard4> xubuntu574: Yes. Please have a look in /var/log/syslog to find out the cause.
<bekks> xubuntu574: Check the free disk space first.
<Pres-Gas> Anyone using github and have they ever ran into the strange glyphs in xubuntu?
<Pres-Gas> It may not be specific to xubu, but not sure how to fix it.
<Pres-Gas> I had a version of xubu that did not display these glyphs but the regular icons/glyphs that github is supposed to display.  I'm just not sure if I am missing a font package or what.
<souliaq> I want to put the "panel taskbar" in the right (I'm already put it vertical but is in the left side).
<redderhs> Hi, I am having an issue with Compiz where it keeps setting my refresh rate to 50 under Composite. ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/292810/compiz-refresh-rate-keeps-resetting-itself-to-50 ) I believe I found a temporary solution but do not know how to make a shell script executable.
<knome> redderhs, in terminal, chmod +x scriptname
<redderhs> Thank knome, and i can store the script anywhere when adding to startup?
<knome> yes
<redderhs> brb going to test
<peyam> if you guys have to choose between ARch and xubuntu, which one would you choose?
<knome> peyam, you are on the xubuntu channel. what do you expect? also, please do not take "polls"
<peyam> knome, why am I not allowed to take "polls"
<knome> !poll | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<peyam> I bet not all of you guys are running xubuntu
<peyam> so what? linux is linux
<knome> peyam, this is not the channel to discuss that.
<peyam> knome, you are difficult you know that? you are agaist me almost all the time
<knome> peyam, please note that this is the xubuntu support channel. the questions you asked are not suitable for this channel.
<peyam> you should visit #ubuntu-se and see how friendly they are
<knome> peyam, if you want to discuss this further, please join #ubuntu-ops. if not, do you have a support question?
<redderhs> okay, I forgot to install dconf-tools, gonna try once more.
<redderhs> knome, so I put the script in my home folder ran chmod +x "scriptname" and activated under Settings Manager> Session and Startup> Application Autostart added there. I logged out and back in as well as trying a restart, it's not working.
<peyam> redderhs, what is the problem?
<Unit193> redderhs: Anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<knome> redderhs, what is it what you are trying to do with the script?
<redderhs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1027868 - I am trying to created a script that will force Compiz ccsm to set composite to 60hz
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027868 in Compiz "Changing "Composite > Detect Refresh Rate" is ignored initially" [High,Confirmed]
<redderhs> The script I am trying to use is in the comments.
<redderhs> Unit193: I will throw a pastebin of xsessionerrors
<redderhs> http://pastebin.com/NnrBXkvj
<redderhs> Open to alternatives as well, I really don't need to use Compiz, I just want to eliminate screen tearing.
<Unit193> Wasn't the new, cool kid on the block compton?
<redderhs> will try toying with that to see if its friendly.
<redderhs> brb
<redderhs> ohhh baby
<redderhs> premade config located here works ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468 )
<redderhs> now just need to get it to work on startup and i'm golden.
<redderhs> had to do it, sorry: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3oYf26CgUg
<redderhs> compton autostart works as well, thank you.
<Unit193> Sure.
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo, running 13.04 here, any advice as to a good native team veiwer type application?
<Unit193> How about VNC?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Unit193: I'm not worried about me, but how easy is it for a n00b to set it up?
<Unit193> Client or server?
<ntzrmtthihu777> server, likely. I've always team-veiwed to them, not the other way around XD
<kingnick42> ntzrmtthihu777, can't you just use teamviewer?
<kingnick42> https://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx
<Unit193> (He said native, so figured he might not want that one.)
#xubuntu 2014-08-11
<adamweld> exit'
<Guest26146> need help got all plugins and libdvdread4 installed but no dvd playback ???
<Guest26146> using vlc
<Guest26146> anyhelp would be great trying to get a dvd to play for my 2yr old son right now
<quantibility> your having problems with VLC?
<quantibility> wow
<quantibility> well i never tried a dvd read have you check to see if there is any options
<xubuntu393> I have installed Voyager Linux 14.04 and tried to install b43 wireless through package manager. It seems "downloads.openwrt.org" could be connected and the package mager is hanging. When tried from the terminal I get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<xubuntu393> when I tried to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" from terminal I get "HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection timed out) in headers. Retrying."
<xangua> Guest26146: after installing libdvdread4 did you run the script¿
<|zer0|> ey all, trying to get the Gstreamer ffmpeg video plug-in so I can listen to music from my itunes library in m4a, the software centre doesn't have a link to download and more info goes to not found..
<|zer0|> ANybody know where I get can get this from?
<cfhowlett_> |zer0|, ffmpeg has been deprecated in favor of avconv.    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett_> or VLC player
<|zer0|> <cfhowlett_>hah thanks, I just installed vlc beore posting and now tried after seeing your respone, suprise!! it worked  :)
<cfhowlett_> |zer0|, happy2help
<xubuntu476> hello
<Hedgework> hi
<xubuntu476> I am on a lenovo ideapad s510p, with win7. And made a 64bit xubuntu usb. When i try to boot from it, I get this "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel. See Linux Documentation/init.txt for guidance."
<cfhowlett_> !md5sum | xubuntu476, 1. verify your ISO   2. verify your USB
<ubottu> xubuntu476, 1. verify your ISO   2. verify your USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu476> okey, thank you. I will try that
<xubuntu476> So if the md5 sums are not alike, like in my case, I have to download the iso again?
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu476, depends.  the downloaded ISO didn't match?  or the USB?  if the prior, re-download.  if the latter, reburn the USB>  if that fails, get a new USB
<xubuntu476> the iso didnt match
<gabkdlly> xubuntu476: You do not have to redownload the whole thing if you use the torrent.
<xubuntu476> I will redownload thank you
<xubuntu476> I use torrent
<xubuntu476> gabkdlly: What can I do then
<gabkdlly> xubuntu476: Also, using the torrent SHOULD make md5summing redundant.
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu476, but md5sum anyway because ... 90 seconds
<xubuntu476> gabkdlly: ok? did you read my original question [15:02]
<xubuntu476> cfhowlett_: okey, I guess I will try redownloading. I have a proper internet conection anyays
<sgag> Hello
<wheresmypaaants> Hey all, I have a rather urgent security issue on my computer
<wheresmypaaants> It's taking all passwords
<wheresmypaaants> My password is 8 characters, and yet, I just punch in the number 5 and hit enter and it logs me in
<gabkdlly> xubuntu476: yes, I did read your original question.  I don't know enough about how init works to really know for sure what is going on. I can not tell from the lenovo website, is that machine a 64 bit ?
<xubuntu476> gabkdlly: I got win7 64 bit installed, so I suppose so?
<gabkdlly> xubuntu476: OK
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu476, torrent would be "better"
<xubuntu476> gdkdlly: Do you think I should download 32 bit instead?
<wheresmypaaants> Might I ask, what is xubuntu476's issue? I might be able to help
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu476, if your system is 64 bit capable, use that
<xubuntu476> whereismypaaants: I am on a lenovo ideapad s510p, with win7. And made a 64bit xubuntu usb. When i try to boot from it, I get this "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel. See Linux Documentation/init.txt for guidance."
<wheresmypaaants> Have you tried to re-install your USB? It may be incorrectly installed
<wheresmypaaants> Or, attempt to use amd64 - I have an intel processor, but strangely enough, only the amd ISOs worked for me
<xubuntu476> okey, I will try that. I used the software from ubuntu.org to make the usb
<xubuntu476> yea this is intel too, and its the amd i downloaded
<wheresmypaaants> Okay, what software did you use to burn the ISO?
<wheresmypaaants> For Windows7, I recommend Iso2Usb
<wheresmypaaants> http://www.isotousb.com/
<xubuntu476> software form ubuntu webpage
<wheresmypaaants> They have that now?
<xubuntu476> universal usb installer Yes
<wheresmypaaants> Link please, that's really new to me
<xubuntu476> 2 sec
<xubuntu476> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<xubuntu476> sry it was ubuntu.com
<wheresmypaaants> First off, are you trying to install XUbuntu or Ubuntu
<xubuntu476> Xubuntu
<xubuntu476> but that software have that option too
<xubuntu476> I will try the one from isotousb instead
<wheresmypaaants> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/14.04/release/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<wheresmypaaants> Use that ISO
<xubuntu476> okey
<xubuntu476> why? is the one on xubuntu.org no good?
<Hedgework> wheresmypaaants: That's really weird (and scary!) I've never seen it before, but I can walk you through checking a few things if you like.
<xubuntu476> and, when i press 64 bit download. I only can download amd64.. is there an intel option
<wheresmypaaants> That'd be great
<wheresmypaaants> xubuntu476: Download the amd64 and test that
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu476, amd64 IS the intel option
<xubuntu476> ohh '
<Hedgework> xubuntu476: amd64 is the right architecture for you in this context, even on e.g. an Intel Core i7 or similar...Ubuntu doesn't hyper-optimize to the point that there's a difference between the various x86-64 architectures
<Hedgework> xubuntu476: That kind of optimization is for crazy people like me on our boxes with source-based distros tweaked all to hell (and even one of my intel-specific kernels will usually run on an AMD or vice versa -- just less efficiently)
<wheresmypaaants> Hedgework: So, what are the different things I can check?
<Hedgework> wheresmypaaants: Okay, so the first thing I'd like you to do is to go to a regular terminal (not xterm or similar) -- the key combo is Ctrl+Alt+F1 on a default xubuntu config -- and try logging in there with your username and an incorrect pw, see if it works.  Then type 'exit' (sans quotes) to log out, and try again with the correct username and pw combo.
<Hedgework> wheresmypaaants: That will tell us if something in X is doing horrible things, or if something further down the stack is doing horrible things.
<xubuntu476> Hedgework: okey, thank you. Obviously, my hardware knowledge is not to good.
<wheresmypaaants> It refused the password that was wrong
<Hedgework> wheresmypaaants: Oh, Alt+F7 or Alt+F8 will bring you back to X afterwards
<wheresmypaaants> It took the correct one
<Hedgework> Okay, good.  This means your system probably isn't screwed...something is happening further up the stack.
<wheresmypaaants> Great :D
<Hedgework> wheresmypaaants: Are you running a reasonably-stock Xubuntu install?  If so, what version?
<wheresmypaaants> By stock, what do you mean? I have a lot of installed packages - I'm on 14.04 (I believe)
<wheresmypaaants> Xubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<wheresmypaaants> Hedgework: Still there?
<Hedgework> Yep, sorry, work needed my attention for a moment.
<wheresmypaaants> It's fine, take your time
<Hedgework> wheresmypaaants: I meant are you running a different graphical login manager or DE/WM than xubuntu comes with
<EL3PHANTEN> I will be back in 5.
<wheresmypaaants> I've had X-Ubuntu for so long, I can't remember. How do I check?
<Hedgework> wheresmypaaants: Well, I'd assume you use Xfce4 for your desktop environment if you don't remember (it has a mousie logo)...those of us who switch tend to be pretty particular about it. :)
<wheresmypaaants> Hedgework: Using wmctrl I see that I have Xfwm4
<Hedgework> cool, that's xfce4
<wheresmypaaants> Okay
<Hedgework> wheresmypaaants: out of curiosity...Xubuntu has, if I recall, a passwordless login misfeature...let me see if I can figure out where the heck it is
<Hedgework> (I don't use xfce4 or most of the stock admin tools, so bear with me)
<wheresmypaaants> XD Okay
<Hedgework> Okay, I found it.
<Hedgework> So click on the mousie menu, then on "Settings Manager"...
<Hedgework> From there select "Users and Groups"
<wheresmypaaants> okay
<Hedgework> That should give you a "Users Settings" (eww bad grammar) titled window, and you can select your user to see if the "Password:" field says "Asked on login" or not.
<wheresmypaaants> It doesn't say that, and I have it that way, but that's only supposed to be for boot
<wheresmypaaants> After that, it's expected to ask for a password, which it does, but then it takes any password
<Hedgework> No, if I recall correctly that is any time you log in with lightdm.
<Hedgework> Either way, it's pretty scary to have it enabled...I have NFC why it even exists.
<wheresmypaaants> Is there any other way to have it just skip password on boot? Perhaps with another manager?
<Hedgework> Not to my knowledge...but why on earth would you want to?
<Hedgework> I really don't get it.
<cfhowlett_> wheresmypaaants, bad idea.  bad
<wheresmypaaants> I run multiple servers, FTP and Website included, off my tower. In the event of a power failure, my computer reboots automatically and logs in, starts the servers, and locks
<wheresmypaaants> It's soon to be a dedicated server :I
<samuraiRM> hi
<Hedgework> wheresmypaaants: Then that's a massive misconfiguration on your part.  Your various servers should run whether a user is logged in or not.
<Hedgework> wheresmypaaants: Let's fix the misconfiguration rather than making your box less secure in the hope of maintaining it. :)
<wheresmypaaants> Well it looks like I have my work cut out for me. :D
<Hedgework> That's okay, it's totally do-able (though I can't walk you through the whole thing right now...work and such)...and your servers will be better off for your having done so. :)
<wheresmypaaants> 7 of those servers are gaming servers that run on shell scripts
<wheresmypaaants> Will that still be possible?
<Hedgework> yep.
<wheresmypaaants> Great! :D
<samuraiRM> this chanel is xubuntu help?
<wheresmypaaants> Yes
<Hedgework> samuraiRM: Yes.
<wheresmypaaants> What can we help you with? :P
<samuraiRM> http://postimg.org/image/973moi8el/8b9973df/ hoe install this sidebar i have installed kubunyu desktop for xubuntu
<wheresmypaaants> First off, grammar. P:
<EL3PHANTEN> whereismypaants: sry I had to walk home. Can you plz send the link again.. I am Xubuntu467 from before
<wheresmypaaants> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/14.04/release/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<EL3PHANTEN> thank you
<wheresmypaaants> samuraiRM: We need specifics
<wheresmypaaants> From the looks, you are either running an old version or you obtained the old taskbar
<wheresmypaaants> However a picture won't cut it
<samuraiRM> hoe iasnatll the sidebar in the photo i have installad for now  kubuntu-desktop http://postimg.org/image/m8k7o022b/538740bb/
<wheresmypaaants> That's on an old version of Xubuntu
<samuraiRM> specifics: i have installed xubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop the sidebar?
<wheresmypaaants> Unfortunately, It was removed
<samuraiRM> old version on xubuntu?
<samuraiRM> thank you
<samuraiRM> and because the sidebar in the new version?
<samuraiRM> helme
<samuraiRM> help me ,
<wheresmypaaants> samuraiRM: You need to talk in full sentences not choppy ones - "and because the sidebar in the new version?" makes no sense
<cfhowlett_> wheresmypaaants, google-translate issue.
<EL3PHANTEN> :)
<samuraiRM> ecxscume for my enghesh but the question i  s very easy
<samuraiRM> i ve used trnslate
<wheresmypaaants> Okay, I can't help him - Google Translate isn't 5
<cfhowlett_> samuraiRM, you speak what language???
<samuraiRM> i speak it-en
<samuraiRM> problems
<samuraiRM> ??
<cfhowlett_> samuraiRM, italian??
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<samuraiRM> i m italian jes
<EL3PHANTEN> ubottu saves the day
<ubottu> EL3PHANTEN: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samuraiRM> for a simle sidebar
<samuraiRM> simple
<EL3PHANTEN> Well more intelligent than me
<samuraiRM> the questions is very easy
<samuraiRM> I have to create a file .gtkrc-2.0
<samuraiRM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8017644/ helpe
<wheresmypaaants> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xubuntu+old+dock
<cfhowlett_> wheresmypaaants, please don't lmgtfy
<wheresmypaaants> It's the best I can give him when all he does is talk like an imbecile
<cfhowlett_> !behelpful | wheresmypaaants attitude.
<ubottu> wheresmypaaants attitude.: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<likemindead> Anyone have an opinion on how Xubuntu 14.04 compares to Linux Mint 17 Xfce?
<cfhowlett_> likemindead, ask #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<likemindead> I'm asking you fine folks.
<cfhowlett_> likemindead, wrong channel.  this is support of tech issues in xubuntu.
<likemindead> And my issues is wanting to know how Xubuntu 14.04 compares to Linux Mint 17 Xfce.
<cfhowlett_> likemindead, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that discussion.
<likemindead> Alrightythen.
<cfhowlett_> likemindead, OR you could install virtualbox, test both OS and make your own conclusion
<EL3PHANTEN> I beleave you can test xubuntu without installing it from usb
<EL3PHANTEN> Dont know about mint
<EL3PHANTEN> whereismypaaants: on the iso you linked to, it says +mac in the end. Is that not a problem?
<EL3PHANTEN> okey finished downloading the .iso. And md5 sum's is still not the same. I am comparing to this hashes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<elfy> EL3PHANTEN: then you'll need to get it again - try using a torrent for it, current xubuntu releases (including EOL it seems) are all herehttp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/
<EL3PHANTEN> elfy: okey thank you, I will try there
<elfy> use torrents where possible :)
<EL3PHANTEN> I have tried that
<elfy> then you shouldn't get a hash problem
<EL3PHANTEN> should I go with 14.04 or 14.04.1
<elfy> .1
<EL3PHANTEN> ok
<cfhowlett_> EL3PHANTEN, .1 is the most recent release
<EL3PHANTEN> Okey I will try torrent from xubuntu.org one more time then.
<elfy> 14.04 is superseded now - you're almost always better getting the most recent point release - saves a bunch of update downloading
<EL3PHANTEN> is this a reliable md5 sum page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes?
<cfhowlett_> EL3PHANTEN, yes that's the approved page
<EL3PHANTEN> okey thank you
<abuasma> excuse me, i have a question to ask, this is about when i turn on my netbook and starting xubuntu, there is alwas a dialog box said "system program problem detected" what was that mean?
<EL3PHANTEN> Okey, md5 sum's still dont match. I will try to boot from it now anyways, to see if the problem is still there.
<EL3PHANTEN> maybe its not the 14.04.1 version on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mpmc> Hey guys, I'm trying to install xubuntu 14.04.1 on my spare machine and I'm running into a bit of a problem, I've had Xubuntu (14.04) installed before and the mouse connected to a KVM switch I'm using worked fine (Belkin Flip) but now the mouse won't work at all unless I connect it directly to the machine! It works fine in the other machine connected to the switch - Keyboard fine also!
<baizon> mpmc: what does dmesg say?
<baizon> its a good place to start at finding the bug
<mpmc> I'll pastebin it.
<mpmc> baizon: Here's the complete pastebin -> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4Es0EHYG
<mpmc> The only different between the two is when it's connected via the flip it's xhci_hcd and when it's direct it's ehci-pci (that can't be right can it?)
<mpmc> Hmm, hcd is USB3 and I know the back (where the kvm is connected is USB3) the front is usb2!
<mpmc> ! Just plugged it into a usb2 port and... it works..
<ubottu> mpmc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mpmc> OK that was a bit of an odd message!
<baizon> heheh :D
<mpmc> baizon: Thanks for helping me figure this out, damn usb ports!
<baizon> mpmc: np :)
<baizon> u did it on your on, i just showed the direction :)
<ali1234> actually xhci is usb3
<ali1234> "hcd" just means host controller driver
<ali1234> ehci = usb2, and uhci/ohci = usb1
<ali1234> and also xhci has lots of problems, even on windows
<ali1234> my brother just bought a new computer, and when he plugs in a usb3 device to a specific usb port it stops his wifi and ethernet from working (neither of which are even usb devices)
<ali1234> and that's on windows 7
<mpmc> ali1234: Thanks for the correction! I just googled hcd and usb3 came up and put 2 + 2 together!
<mpmc> It's just a pain in the neck if you ask me!
<quantibility> hello
<quantibility> good after noon
<Hedgework> hi
<samuraiRM> ecsuse me
<samuraiRM> hi
<samuraiRM> i have installed xubuntu and kubuntu-desktop
<samuraiRM> the sidebar?
<samuraiRM> down of the screen
<samuraiRM> helpme
<Pici> What is the question?
<samuraiRM> shakespeare?
<samuraiRM> i have installed xubuntu and kubuntu-desktop xfce
<Pici> you just said "the sidebar?"
<Pici> that isn't a question.
<samuraiRM> yes the sidebar
<samuraiRM> rhe question is how to intsall a sidebar?
<samuraiRM> http://postimg.org/image/kxo7ta0ux/9041ed21/ the sidebar on the photo
<samuraiRM> now hel pe to install a sidebar
<samuraiRM> because that isn t a question?
<samuraiRM> no hel p me
<Pici> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Hedgework> samuraiRM: Please read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html and then try again.
<samuraiRM> because i read?
<samuraiRM> when my simple question
<samuraiRM> because is a simple question
<samuraiRM> only sidebar for xbuntu
<Hedgework> samuraiRM: You are not giving us clear enough information to help you, but you are demanding a lot of attention.  That is rude and inconsiderate to the many volunteers providing help here.
<samuraiRM> volunteers?
<samuraiRM> for a simple questions on a sidebar for xubuntu desktop
<samuraiRM> shir
<samuraiRM> shit
<samuraiRM> fuck of
<elfy> if samuraiRM does come back - it might be as simple as telling them that vertical/horizontal and deskbar are options in panel preferences
<Hedgework> elfy: I thought someone mentioned that one of the last three times.
<Hedgework> He's been doing this all  day.
<elfy> Hedgework: yea I saw they'd be in more than once
<Hedgework> :/
<elfy> but I've not been here - not seeing anything re panel prefs, neither am I looking to hard though :)
<Hedgework> I got frustrated enough during the iteration about 8am my time that I stopped paying much attention afterwards.
<elfy>  :)
<elfy> I'd think cfhowlett hit the nail on the head with the google translate thought
<samuraiRM> hi
<samuraiRM> who hel  me http://postimg.org/image/o313v7afh/
<elfy> samuraiRM: hi - just let me ask you a question please
<elfy> are you trying to make the horizontal panel in that image a vertical one?
<samuraiRM> elfy jes
<samuraiRM> no
<samuraiRM> no pnel  but sidebar
<elfy> there is no sidebar in xfce
<samuraiRM> hold version of xubuntu
<samuraiRM> thank you
<samuraiRM> arrivederci
<elfy> even so - there was no sidebar - what you can do is make a vertical panel, in newer version of it you also have deskbar option
<samuraiRM> if i install deskbar whit comand fot install?
<elfy> right click panel - panel preferences - display tab - mode - dropdown choices
<samuraiRM> for*
<elfy> samuraiRM: what version of Xubuntu ?
<elfy> it might be you would have to use a PPA to get a newer version of bits of xfce
<samuraiRM> PPA?
<samuraiRM> sources of sotware
<samuraiRM> where is the ppa for sidebar i install?
<samuraiRM> elfi you have a command for thiss ppa
<elfy> samuraiRM: what version of xubuntu do you have?
<samuraiRM> wher seee the version?
<samuraiRM> 14.04
<elfy> ok
<elfy> no need for PPA - deskbar is there in preferences for you
<elfy> so right click panel - panel preferences - display tab - mode - dropdown choices
<elfy> that is what is available in xubuntu
<elfy> samuraiRM: ^^ - if you need more help then you'll have to try and be more specific about exactly what you want, people have had trouble understanding what you wanted
<samuraiRM> i want only sidebar in the hoto you see?
<samuraiRM> photo*
<samuraiRM> thank you
<elfy> samuraiRM: I see no sidebar in that image - all I can see is a panel at the bottom
<samuraiRM> see you
<samuraiRM> panel sidebar
<samuraiRM> ok
<samuraiRM> thamk you
<samuraiRM> whit xfce it s impossible installing the sidebar??
<samuraiRM> i understand
<samuraiRM> tk
<samuraiRM> ty
<ZatsuneNoMokou> Hi, anyone here?
<xubuntu014> Hello?
<xubuntu014> Is there any way to get my Windows 8 back after rebooting my laptop to Xubuntu?
<Rob____> Anyway to remove Xubuntu?
<Unit193> Guest90311: Did you install under UEFI?  You should be able to select it in the boot options.
<Guest90311> Installed from an USB
<Guest90311> Under UEFI in Windows im sure of.
<Guest90311> Have like 4 options in the boot options, they don't work. The screen freezes and does nothing at all and I have to restart my laptop
<oneof3> hello. Update Manager tells me there is a new 14.04.1 LTS release and it gives me an upgrade button. I want to upgrade but cant afford my system breaking. How safe if this?
<mpmc> oneof3: it shouldn't break anything, see http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-1-released/
<oneof3> ty :)
<oneof3> should i restart then hit upgrade?
<oneof3> okay never mind, ty mpmc
<oneof3> hello again. mpmc  i recieve this warning "One or more running instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore have been detected on this system. Because of incompatible library changes, the upgrade of the GNU libc library will leave you unable to authenticate to these programs. You should arrange for these programs to be restarted or stopped before continuing this upgrade, to avoid locking your users out of their current sessions."
<oneof3> how i can stop them sir ?
<mpmc> Yes.
<oneof3> so just go to processes and kill anything xscreensaver?
<mpmc> Yes
<oneof3> ty
#xubuntu 2014-08-12
<oneof3> wil upgrading the new LTS break my duel boot?
<oneof3> ty
<oneof3> maybe it will but its easy to fix?
<quantibility> grub should keep.. isn't it on a small partition
<Unit193> If you're using UEFI, yes.
<Unit193> (There are other, non-default ways to get it as well, but that's the same with everything.)
<Guest93169> hey, how do i turn safeboot  off?
<Guest93169> or get into BIOS settings to do it?
<Guest93169> this is kinda urgent guys
<Guest93169> its cuz of my OS
<Guest93169> wrong chat
<hbx> sup
<Guest93169> can u help me format my HD in xubuntu?
<Guest93169> or turn safeboot off?
<Guest93169> is there a command or something i can use to wipe everything off my Hard Drive? including the OS?
<Guest93169> is there a command or something i can use to wipe everything off my Hard Drive? including the OS?
<Guest93169> is there a command or something i can use to wipe everything off my Hard Drive? including the OS?
<ObrienDave> yes, but we're not allowed to tell it to you
<Guest93169> you arent?
<Guest93169> can u go in my comp nd do it? i need to uninstall Xubuntu...
<ObrienDave> uttering such a commanand can get you banned
<Guest93169> oh :(
<ObrienDave> *command
<ObrienDave> what are you trying to accomplish?
<Guest93169> is there a wy to uninstall it without the command that shall not be named?
<Guest93169> i need to turn safeboot off so i can re-install windows but cant access bios by using the delete button?
<Guest93169> or uninstall Xubuntu would work too, and i need to format my Hard Drive anyways :/
<ObrienDave> normally BIOS is F2 or F10, depends on your computer
<Guest93169> ill try now
<Guest93169> f2 is startup
<ObrienDave> why not boot into a live DVD sys?
<ObrienDave> much easier
<Guest93169> cuz i only ave recovery disk
<Guest93169> from Acer
<ObrienDave> ok, that will wipe out the HD and reinstall windows
<Guest93169> it cnt cuz its in safe mode and i cant get it out cuz i cant get into BIOS, neither f2 or f10 work
<Guest93169> can't* sorry
<ObrienDave> np
<Guest93169> this comp is missing the a key so its just a lil rubber nub
<ObrienDave> which safe mode? window?
<Guest93169> the computer is
<Guest93169> in safemode, and i need it out to boot from this disk
<ObrienDave> yes, windows safe mode?
<Guest93169> i dunno, support guy just said i needed to go into my BIOS and turn safemode off
<Guest93169> then he said he couldnt help cuz i hve xubuntu installed and stopped talking
<ObrienDave> well, for bios i've also seen home, delete, any number of F keys. you need to find which key is for your bios
<ObrienDave> comp model number?
<Guest93169> is there a way to format without the forbidden command?
<Guest93169> uhm..acer aspire e1-522
<ObrienDave> the command is not really a format, it's a delete all command
<Guest93169> oh! ms2372
<Guest93169> oh
<Guest93169> so it wouldnt work?
<ObrienDave> not as a format, sorry. long weekend, very tired
<Guest93169> no its fine
<Guest93169> im sorry for being clueless about this
<ObrienDave> no prob. everything i'm reading shows F2 for bios
<Guest93169> ok im in this menu, at the top the tbs say: information, main, security, boot and exit
<Guest93169> no bios or safeboot anywhere
<ObrienDave> you're in UEFI boot screen
<Guest93169> boot mode is legacy
<ObrienDave> i no nothing about UEFI settings
<ObrienDave> *know
<Guest93169> boot mode is legacy though...not UEFI
<ObrienDave> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest93169> oh
<ObrienDave> just a FYI for you
<Guest93169> so you cant help?
<ObrienDave> what happens when you try to boot the recovery disk?
<Guest93169> says to switch to UEFI, then when i pick an option it says to switch to LEGACY and just dosnt work
<Guest93169> er, when i put it in legacy it says to switch to uefi again
<ObrienDave> hmm, look for a safeboot setting
<Guest93169> would it be secure boot?
<ObrienDave> could be, i dunno really
<Guest93169> mmm :/
<ObrienDave> what is safe boot set to?
<ObrienDave> secure ;P
<Guest93169> enabled, and i cant change it
<Guest93169> wont let me select it
<ObrienDave> there is probably another setting to allow access to that one
<Guest93169> got it! had to set an Admin password, lets see if this works now
<ObrienDave> ok
<Guest93169> thank you :3
<ObrienDave> once you turn secure boot off, the DVD should boot
<Guest93169> i think it is, disk drive is spinning away
<ObrienDave> cool, back in 5
<Guest93169> ok
<Guest93169> :)
<Guest93169> didnt work :(
<ObrienDave> ok, what happened?
<Guest93169> said to boot from legacy BIOS
<Guest93169> same as before
<ObrienDave> ok go back to UEFI menu and change that setting, i would assume
<Guest93169> ok trying now
<Guest93169> "this recovery system can only be used in "UEFI" mode"
<Guest93169> stupid comp
<ObrienDave> i would suggest reading further on your system and see how to do it.
<Guest93169> i need to format my HD so i can use the DEL button to get into bios
<Guest93169> do you know how i can do that?
<ObrienDave> from a live system. burn a live ISO to DVD
<Guest93169> would Xubuntu 14.04 on a usb work?
<ObrienDave> yes
<Guest93169> ok, lemme go grab it
<Guest93169> do i boot off the usb?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> did, that recovery disk come with that system?
<Guest93169> what do i select from this menu? default, help, try, install, check disc for defects,test memory, boot from hard disk?
<Guest93169> or tab to edit options?
<ObrienDave> try
<Guest93169> ok its loading up now
<Guest93169> ok now what
<Guest93169> sorry if i seem demanding
<Guest93169> i dont mean too
<ObrienDave> no to worry
<ObrienDave> *not
<Guest93169> ok :)
<ObrienDave> i'm not sure if wiping the drive will allow the DVD to boot. are you sure you want  to do this?
<Guest93169> ya i have everything backe dup and if all else fails i can reinstall xubuntu
<Guest93169> backed up*
<ObrienDave> ok, last chance ;P
<Guest93169> haha ok, what do i do?
<ObrienDave> run gparted it should be in system i think
<Guest93169> how do i start it?
<Guest93169> run it*
<ObrienDave> it's in the menu somewhere
<Guest93169> i cant find it, neither can application finder, and i checked software center, says its installed
<ObrienDave> how about rebooting the USB and going for the install?
<Guest93169> i already have it installed, cn i just boot from HDD?
<ObrienDave> you want to overwrite the HD, yes?
<ObrienDave> i'm confused
<Guest93169> i want to completely remove Xubuntu
<Guest93169> so i can install Windows instead
<ObrienDave> open a terminal, type gksu gparted
<Guest93169> in the try thing or the installed?
<ObrienDave> you are now running from the live USB, yes?
<Guest93169> yes
<ObrienDave> ok, open a terminal, type gksu gparted
<Guest93169> ok
<Guest93169> have to install gksu
<ObrienDave> try just, gparted
<Guest93169> it says only root may run it
<ObrienDave> sudo gparted
<Guest93169> that worked
<ObrienDave> top right, select the drive you want to work with
<Guest93169> ok
<Guest93169> done
<ObrienDave> device, create partition table
<ObrienDave> it should say msdos
<Guest93169> a new partition cant be created when there are active partitions?
<Guest93169> 1 partition currently active on device /dev/sda
<Guest93169> ??
<ObrienDave> are you in the correct drive?
<ObrienDave> ok, unmount that drive
<Guest93169> uh...
<Guest93169> it is unmounted
<Guest93169> should i mount then unmount?
<ObrienDave> yes, try that
<Guest93169> didnt work
<Guest93169> status is :busy(at least one logical partition is mounted)
<Guest93169> that help at all?
<ObrienDave> ok, try rebooting to USB, go for install
<Guest93169> wait, what about deactivating in gparted?
<ObrienDave> deactivating?
<Guest93169> i can right click and there is a deactivate option
<ObrienDave> never seen that one. try it
<Guest93169> didnt work, but now there is a format to option?
<Guest93169> "format to"
<ObrienDave> ok, try the create partition table
<Guest93169> says a partition is still active
<ObrienDave> what size is the drive?
<Guest93169> oh i got it
<Guest93169> there was another thing activated tht i thought was the usb
<Guest93169> i see the msdos thing now
<ObrienDave> wait!
<Guest93169> i am
<ObrienDave> make SURE you have the HD selected, sda, i believe
<ObrienDave> ok,
<Guest93169> ya its sda
<ObrienDave> now create
<Guest93169> msdos?
<ObrienDave> what size is the drive?
<Guest93169> 698.64 GiB
<ObrienDave> yes, msdos
<Guest93169> ok
<Guest93169> now what
<ObrienDave> drive should say unallocated after this
<Guest93169> yep
<ObrienDave> partition, new
<ObrienDave> make the whole drive NTFS
<Guest93169> how?
<Guest93169> do i just make the new size the max it can be?
<Guest93169> and turn file systems to ntfs?
<ObrienDave> select NTFS from the 'type' drop down
<ObrienDave> 'file system' sorry
<Guest93169> np
<ObrienDave> yes, to both
<Guest93169> i did
<Guest93169> ok
<Guest93169> now what
<ObrienDave> green check mark to apply
<Guest93169> ok done
<ObrienDave> ok, you now have a completely empty HD. shut down, remove USB, try to boot the DVD
<Guest93169> ok
<oneof3> hi just uupdated Xubuntu LTS and i see at boot I have the normal Ubuntu entires but I also have one just called Ubuntu. Which do i choose and does it matter?
<ObrienDave> the Ubuntu entry in GRUB is supposed to be the right one and update with new kernels
<ObrienDave> but i can't get it ti update LOL
<ObrienDave> *it to
<oneof3> I hav Ubuntu, and Ubuntu with Linux etc..
<oneof3> oh i see
<oneof3> ty
<ObrienDave> yw
<Guest93169> ugh saying to use legacy mode then UEFI(i think thats the letters) mode -.-
<Guest93169> i give up for tonight, too tired and frustrated right now
<Guest93169> g'night ObrienDave, thanks for the help
<ObrienDave> i have no clue what's wrong. i don't know UEFI
<Guest93169> no problem, ill figure it out
<ObrienDave> k
<photon> Hi. Two hours ago I unmounted an ext4 partition. I tried to remount it half an hour ago, got an error (don't remember the exact wording, but IIRC something about bad descriptors was in it). dmesg showed "group descriptors corrupted" for that partition. I ran fsck on it. It fixed tens of thousands of "Group descriptor ... checksum is invalid." errors, tens of thousands of "Free blocks count wrong for group" errors, and just as many "Inode bitmap diffe
<photon> rences" errors, followed by another bunch of "free inode count wrong" errors. After an hour of fixing, I got no more errors and remounted the partition. At first glance, it seems all my files are still there and intact. What could have caused this? Could it be that the HDD is failing? SMART shows no such indication and no errors. Should I buy a new HDD? Should I reformat? Or can I safely continue to use this partition? Thank you!
<fernando_> hello everyone
<_adrenaline> hello
<ali1234> photon: can't tell without the logs...
<ali1234> sounds like you should back up whatever is on the drive though
<photon> ali1234: which logs do you need? the error I got was "bad superblock" ... could it be possible that one bad superblock is causing all these thousands of checksums and counts to be invalid?
<ali1234> dmesg
<photon> [   99.769472] EXT4-fs (dm-3): ext4_check_descriptors: Inode table for group 3266 not in group (block 2254439456)!
<photon> [   99.769475] EXT4-fs (dm-3): group descriptors corrupted!
<photon> that's the two relevant lines.
<ali1234> nothing else?
<photon> nothing else besides netfilter log entries.
<photon> however, when running fsck I got thousands of errors.
<ali1234> what type of drive is it?
<photon> magnetic hard drive
<photon> 4 TB partition
<photon> connected via SATA
<photon> ali1234: Can you come up with any reasonable scenario that might explain how a bad superblock can cause 28000+ errors and when they are fixed, everything seems to be OK again? I'm trying to wrap my head around this.
<ali1234> there is a backup superblock
<ali1234> the superblock stores information about every file
<ali1234> so if you were to erase it you could concievably get an error for every file on the disk
<photon> ali1234: ah, so something has likely destroyed the "main" superblock (could have been a simple bit flip at a critical position within the superblock, right?), which made it impossible to mount the partition, and fsck used the backup superblock to repair the main one?
<ali1234> nah, bitflip wouldn't be enough
<ali1234> also it would tell you if it did that
<ali1234> the usual way the superblock goes bad is if the sector it is on has to be reallocated
<ali1234> but that would show up in smart
<photon> could it be that my hard drive is failing without SMART showing any errors?
<ali1234> not really
<photon> hmmm
<photon> could an unclean umount cause a superblock to go bad, then?
<ali1234> could do yeah
<photon> well, I guess I should be happy then that I got my partition back and not wonder too much about what could have caused this.
<oneof3> hello. Can anyone tell me how to please shutdown or remove xfce4-power-manager 1.2.0?
<oneof3> oh, from starting as well please. I dont see any mention of it in startup
<chris___> i just installed steam and apt-get update is suck at 100% [Waiting for headers]
<chris___> why is it doing this?
<chris___> i just installed steam and apt-get update is suck at "100% [Waiting for headers]" why is it doing this?
<chris___> holy crap it wasnt stuck it was just the slowest thing i have ever seen
<baizon> chris: the steam repo isnt working
<baizon> disable it
<SamwiseGamgee> test
<baizon> test back
<ObrienDave> seriously?
<ObrienDave> now you're going to troll Xubuntu?
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow, what happened, this channel went blank, did you guys notice a server problem?
<ObrienDave> yes, you showed up
<SamwiseGamgee> all the text disappeared form the xubuntu channel
<Luyin> lol
<baizon> why ban?
<Luyin> he hasn't even asked one question. wtf?
<ikonia> no need for bad language
<ObrienDave> Luyin, you don't know his history on other channels. this is a family oriented channel
<Luyin> ok just saw the discussion in the other channel.
<deshipu> so, anyone have problem with chromium interface being too big?
<Luyin> I actually kinda like him, he's so much fun :D
<ObrienDave> define too big
<ObrienDave> deshipu, define too big
<deshipu> ObrienDave: 4 times larger than normal, after the last update
<ObrienDave> visually?
<deshipu> yes
<ObrienDave> have you checked your screen DPI?
<deshipu> yes, it's 96
<ObrienDave> font size?
<ObrienDave> resolution?
<deshipu> it's not just fonts, the whole thing is huge
<deshipu> and only that one app
<ObrienDave> does chromium have UI scaling?
<deshipu> how would I know?
<ObrienDave> check its steeings
<ObrienDave> *settings
<deshipu> http://paste.sheep.art.pl/18be5ac2-e494-40a3-bb31-47f7d347d0db <-- here is the screenshot, firefox and chromium side by side
<deshipu> nothing like that in chromium settings
<deshipu> also, deleting chromium settings files doesn't help
<Psil0Cybin> upgraded to 14.04 noticed it came with ubuntu spyware
<Psil0Cybin> how can i remove unity-webapps-runner
<ikonia> please don't call it spyware
<ikonia> grow up a bit if you want help
<nickger> hi !
<Psil0Cybin> okay sorry how can i remove that package
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: why is a unity package in xubuntu
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: are you using xubuntu ?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<nickger> how can i prevent Xubuntu from turning on the screensaver while watching a film in browser with Flashplayer ?
<Psil0Cybin> and i think witht his install i had unity fist then did xuubntu-desktop install
<bazhang> !crosspost | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Psil0Cybin> but i removed it all in 14.04 and upgrading brought it back
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: so it's nothing to do with xubuntu then
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you installed ubuntu - which is why unity packages are there
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, if logged in xfce, I THINK sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop will remove the ubuntu packages.  might need to reinstall xubuntu-desktop to make sure you've got a running system
<ikonia> cfhowlett: I thought that only took the metapackage
<Dragon64> you will need to do a sudo apt-get autoremove after that to remove the rest
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, or you might download and install the actual xubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> dang
<Psil0Cybin> all with a format
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> i have plenty of work to do :(
<Psil0Cybin> should have not upgraded tonight
<Dragon64> it does unless you do the other too, I did the exact same thing a week ago ...     ;)
<Psil0Cybin> the other too?
<Psil0Cybin> im triing to find the package in synaps so i can try and remove it and learn from this
<Psil0Cybin> if im already going to reformat
<Psil0Cybin> i need to do plenty of backups
<Psil0Cybin> i thought this owuld be a nice clean upgrade lol i keep learning to expect the worst so im not going nuts
<Psil0Cybin> if someone can help me remove unity-webapps-runner --amazon --app-id=ubuntu-amazon-default that i would be forever grreaful cannot find a way to rid it off my machine
<brainwash> Psil0Cybin: remove the package unity-webapps-service
<Psil0Cybin> wierd question
<Psil0Cybin> how come i am missing ubuntu software center
<Psil0Cybin> has that name changed?
<brainwash> don't think so
<Psil0Cybin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2202338&page=1
<Psil0Cybin> my issue
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<Psil0Cybin> btw thanks brainwash !
<Psil0Cybin> i really appreciate that
<Psil0Cybin> software-center is installed but i cannot view it wierd
<Psil0Cybin> what is xfce network mananger
<Psil0Cybin> Wicd?
<Psil0Cybin> i need a tray icon for xfce for the wifi
<Psil0Cybin> can i remove the nm-applet from gnome or will it mess something up
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: nm comes with a tray icon, with xubuntu it's usually in the networking-indicator
<Psil0Cybin> nm does not work for me
<Luyin> xfce4-indicator-plugin
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: then you can install wicd
<Psil0Cybin> i already have that indicator plugin
<Psil0Cybin> but it does not display networks and show my vpns etc
<Psil0Cybin> like it did before
<Psil0Cybin> ur saying wicd would work?
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: run "sudo service network-manager restart" and see if nm returns. I can't recommend wicd really, because it lacks some functions like mobile broadband connections
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: but I'd still recommend to just back up your /home and reinstall xubuntu, that should solve most of your problems if they've come from upgrading.
<Psil0Cybin> okay im back i cannot get nm-applet to work
<Psil0Cybin> nor can i get it to display other wifi networks around me :( like that icon is just missing
<Psil0Cybin> in 14.04
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: could you send me a screenshot of your desktop please?
<Psil0Cybin> Luyin: what service should i use to upload?
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: whatever you like
<Psil0Cybin> Luyin:
<Psil0Cybin> http://s30.postimg.org/w8fnshmq7/1404.png
<Psil0Cybin> on top i have no network icon to display other connections or the vpns or anything like i had in the gnome one
<Psil0Cybin> prior to upgrading in 12.04 , i had a nm-applet that would display along side other icons like the sound etc
<Psil0Cybin> thats all gone
<Psil0Cybin> now
<Psil0Cybin> no sound icon or mail icon anymore or nmapplet
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: rightclick onto your panel → add element → add "indicator-plugin"
<Psil0Cybin> when i do that its all buggy it adds 30 icions of the wifi icon i want and then crashes
<Psil0Cybin> at first i thought it was the indicator-multiload plugin
<Psil0Cybin> so i remofed it
<Psil0Cybin> but it still continued
<Psil0Cybin> gksu and the command is what people suggest online but that wsound iffy
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: gksu and which command?
<Psil0Cybin> nm-applet
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: nope, that shouldn't run as root I suppose. doesn't here at least.
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: my suggest is still that you reinstall. it seems there's a whole lot of problems that occured through your upgrading process, and you'd save yourself a lot of time if you just reinstall and set up your desktop again as you wish it to be.
<Luyin> Psil0Cybin: others might help on this more, but I'm at a loss what else to suggest now.
<Psil0Cybin> oksy
<Psil0Cybin> thanks
<Psil0Cybin> let me try restarting again
<Psil0Cybin> after another update
<glitchd> hello everyone
<glitchd> got an error after installing on top of a system that was broken by a wild rm -rf ...
<glitchd> its complaining about the sources list
<glitchd> E: Malformed line 68 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<glitchd> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<glitchd> thats the error
<glitchd> but, it was line 67 so i commented it out but then it just went to the next line and gave the same error
<deshipu> well, open that file, and fix the error at line 68?
<glitchd> i did that for line 67 but then it said it about 68
<deshipu> hmm
<glitchd> its making me think that its gonna do that for everything after 67
<deshipu> I would just backup all the important files from your system and do a clean install
<glitchd> there are sources in there that i would like to keep but im not skilled enough to go thru and manually adjust copy or fix them
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> that would be the smart thing yo do
<glitchd> *to do
<glitchd> guess im trying to go against the grain here
<glitchd> guess im gonna have to wipe it all then
<glitchd> thx for the help
<deshipu> I'm going to guess that its trying to download something to some directory that doesn't exist
<glitchd> that would make sense since the original system suffered a wile rm -rf
<glitchd> i was able to cancle it out just a second after it was activated
<glitchd> imagine that,
<deshipu> you may have stuff missing in there that you discover in two years from now
<deshipu> when you try to use somehting
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> i doubt this system will last all that long
<glitchd> i see a full reinstall in my near future
<glitchd> today is a lazy day
<glitchd> thx for the answers
<toma678> For some reason my LVM home partition is only showing the size of one PV ( the original one before I added my 2TB drive to the VG ) and ignoring the +2TB I added at a later date. Any ideas?
<toma678> ^ Ignore that, forgot to do resize2fs.
<ssarah> hei guys, what does $sudo passwd
<ssarah> do?
<deshipu> let's you set the password for the root user
<deshipu> lets
<cfhowlett_> ssarah, NOT recommended
<cfhowlett_> !root | ssarah
<ubottu> ssarah: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ObrienDave> *no snarkyness* ;P
<cfhowlett_> ObrienDave, snark on standby but not needed - so far.
<ObrienDave> ;)
<ali1234> does "sudo passwd" actually change root's password?
<ali1234> or just change the user's password using root's privilege?
<ObrienDave> why do you want to do that?
<ali1234> i don't. just curious
<ali1234> since i've never had the desire to do it, i don't really know exactly what it does. hence why i asked...
<ObrienDave> i think it does, not sure
<cfhowlett_> ali1234, don't mess with root until you know what you're doing.  Just sayin' ...
<ali1234> sudo whoami -> root
<Inoki> Guys I have a question; I'm about to re-install a laptop with a given name for the home folder. Can I change this home folder's name during the live session and when I specify the new home folder name during installation will it be normally mounted?
<ali1234> that answers that one then
<ObrienDave> !crosspost | Inoki
<ubottu> Inoki: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ali1234> Inoki: folders aren't mounted
<ali1234> the installer makes a home folder matching your username
<ali1234> if you rename the existing home folder, then assuming you don't format, a new fresh home will be created, and the old one will be wherever you renamed it to
<Inoki> ObrienDave: didn't feel like I'd get a reply.
<ObrienDave> patience, grasshopper
<ObrienDave> sometimes you have to wait more than 90 seconds ;P
<GridCube> Inoki, when you go throught he manual partitioning of the install process you can choose a different mount point for you /home dir
<GridCube> if you leave it to be automated it will create a new directory under wich it will install ~/
<Inoki> Thanks a lot here also, it should work that way.
<Madne5> hi
<Madne5> по русски может кто
<Madne5> ?
<ObrienDave> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<_nim> Hi, can anyone help me with a harddrive/partition problem? :)
<ObrienDave> not without knowing what the issue is :)
<_nim> ObrienDave: I dual boot Windows 8 and Xubuntu, and I made a 500 GB partition in Windows which is currently unallocated. I want to use this partition in Xubuntu as a second drive/more space, but I don't know how or what to google for
<ObrienDave> you have to allocate a file system to it. fat32, ntfs, if you want windows to see it. ext4 if you only want linux to see it
<_nim> How do I allocate it to ext4?
<ObrienDave> format it to ext4 using gparted
<_nim> As a primary or extended partition?
<ObrienDave> primary
<_nim> Thanks. Do I have to give it a "label"?
<ObrienDave> you don't have to. it comes in handy
<ObrienDave> green check mark to apply
<_nim> Now a new drive showed up in Thunar but it has a weird name. can I rename it? :)
<ObrienDave> yes, that's the label LOL
<_nim> Hah, ohhh. I'll redo it. Thanks :)
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 and im having problems running google chrome - as well as getting nm-applet to work the only way i can get it to appear is by using dbus-launch nm-applet is that safe? what does dbus-launch actually do? differently?
<ObrienDave> did you install chrome properly?
<Psil0Cybin> got it working it was the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<Psil0Cybin> missing libraries
<Psil0Cybin> but my biggest issue is the nm-applet
<Psil0Cybin> is running it with dbus-launch safe?
<Psil0Cybin> why is it having problem,s launching normally like it used too just with nm-applet
<ObrienDave> i have no idea
<ali1234> what has google chrome got to do with nm-applet?
<Psil0Cybin> two questions binded together to save you guys from enter spamming.
<Psil0Cybin> ali1234,
<ali1234> oh.
<ali1234> okay then. why are you running nm-applet manually?
<Psil0Cybin> its not starting up by its self..
<Psil0Cybin> actually after upgrading to 14.04, i had plenty of ptroblems with indicator-applet or indicator-multiload
<Psil0Cybin> it would spawn thosands of icons. close them, crash restart, and continue that process over and over.
<arno_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu. And then switched to xubuntu with this method: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative
<arno_> I did setup dvorak keyboard layout at installation. And, in xfce keyboard settings, I did choose "use system layout"
<arno_> but whenever my computer reboots, xfce is still in qwerty. How do  I fix that?
<ObrienDave> settings, keyboard, reconfigure proper keyboard
<Psil0Cybin> if i redownload xubuntu do i get 14.04.1 or 14.04
<Psil0Cybin> i want the most supported LTS build
<Psil0Cybin> also i upgraded from 12.04 and i cannot boot into my system i get a Starting Mount filesystems on boot failed! what can i do to fix this?! to get information off my HD before i format..
<ObrienDave> !crosspost | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Psil0Cybin> i am in a bad place ObrienDave :(
<Psil0Cybin> I did not back up...and plan for these things
<ObrienDave> so, boot a live system, BACK UP to an external drive, reinstall
<Psil0Cybin> ObrienDave, encrypted home directory :'(
<Psil0Cybin> can i boot a live install and mount it?
<ObrienDave> i don't know about that. i doubt it
<Psil0Cybin> I did not think this would happen i was actually in the system 10 minutes ago using it perfectly....and all i did was restart, after installing updates
<Psil0Cybin> i cant tell if it was the updates or...
<Psil0Cybin> just because
<Psil0Cybin> soi am i at a loss?
<ObrienDave> i don't know what happened either.
<Psil0Cybin> okay i booted in safe mode
<Psil0Cybin> it was because it cannot load libudev.so.1
<Psil0Cybin> it says cannot open shared object file, no such file or directory
<Psil0Cybin> what i did was try to link it to libudev.so.0 before..
<ObrienDave> i've heard that works. not sure
<Psil0Cybin> it says to do this on 64bit system
<Psil0Cybin> sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.0.13.0 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.0
<Psil0Cybin> what do i do on a 32 bit one?
<ObrienDave> i don't know
<xubuntu504> hey guys
<xubuntu504> I thought maybe someone here could help
<xubuntu504> I've run into some bug
<ObrienDave> not without knowing what the issue is :)
<xubuntu504> if I plug in my headphones too many times the sound stops working
<xubuntu504> and I have to reformat
<xubuntu504> to fix it
<ObrienDave> reformat what?
<xubuntu504> my laptop
<xubuntu504> and reinstall xubuntu
<xubuntu504> tried all the suggestions I found, like removing and reinstalling pulseaudio etc
<xubuntu504> but took a reformat and reinstall of xubuntu to fix
<xubuntu504> are there any good backup programs so I can do like a system restore
<xubuntu504> instead of having to reformat next time
<Hedgework> xubuntu504: There are many options, depending on what you like your backups to be like.
<Hedgework> xubuntu504: My preferred solution is rsnapshot + etckeeper... I use rsnapshot to keep a full and several incremental backups of my /home and /var/log directories, plus etckeeper to track all my system configuration.  This way it's easy for me to selectively restore things to previous states.
<Hedgework> xubuntu504: However, I'm not at all confident that these things have GUIs, so I'm not sure they'd be right for someone less command-line oriented.
<Unit193> Ah, etckeeper.  Saw that in the package list a long time ago, sounded a little interesting.
<Hedgework> I really like it.
<Hedgework> It's simple, it doesn't break, and it does what I need it to.
<ali1234> yeah the headphone thing sounds like the "independent h/p" bug
<ali1234> maybe not on a laptop though
<Psil0Cybin> Hello , everyone how can i remove guest session from my Xubuntu Login? panel?
<Psil0Cybin> i tried editing "sudo gedit /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/lightdm-greeter or what ever it was exactly called and put allow-guest=false
<Psil0Cybin> but i do not think that was the proper file
<mus> hello. can someone please help me? everytime i click on "trash" in thunar it suddenly closes. what should i do?
<Psil0Cybin> last question installing xscreensaver on xubuntu wants to install xfishtank, xdaliclock qcam, streamer, gdm3 kdm-gdmcompat is that fine?
#xubuntu 2014-08-13
<foundmypaaants> Hey guys, I'm at a stump in my bash script - It's local, completely local, not distributing it, so it won't be a security threat or something - How do I, inside a bash script, do sudo and then put in my password inside the script so i dont need to
<foundmypaaants> This would make my script executing a lot easier
<Unit193> foundmypaaants: I wouldn't recommend this, but: -S, --stdin                 read password from standard input
<foundmypaaants> uppercase?
<foundmypaaants> sudo -s -S
<foundmypaaants> correct?
<ElderDryas> foundmypaaants: I'd ask in #bash, there are over 800 folks there, you're more likely to get an answer there
<Psil0Cybin> Anyone know why the SSH key passphrase screen is via a GUI instead of terminal on Xbuntu 14.04?
<Psil0Cybin> I do not want it to display the GUI, and keep me logged in..I want it to be like 12.04 where i constantly type in my SSH key passphrase
<Unit193> Psil0Cybin: I'd presume because you're using seahorse or something like that?
<Psil0Cybin> no
<Psil0Cybin> default terminal
<Psil0Cybin> with Xubuntu-desktop, on 14.04, and it popped up in a GUI to type in my SSH Keyphrase
<Psil0Cybin> and i did, and now i dont need too anymore and it bugs me
<Psil0Cybin> i want too type it in like i used too with 12.04 in the terminal every time
<foundmypaaants> Hmm
<foundmypaaants> Are you using extra arguments in your command to connect?
<Unit193> Well, when that window pops up, open a terminal and type xprop | grep WM_CLASS  then click on the offending window.  I believe it to be seahorse, but as I use the other method myself I don't know.
<aryan_> how can i run windows software in xubuntu
<foundmypaaants> This will be a fun (painful and excruciating) night of installing the apache and other! Yay! :P
<Psil0Cybin> hello i Edit /etc/UPower/UPower.conf and add IgnoreLid=true to the bottom.and now when i close my laptop lid it opens up Display Settings I tried (http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/13753/prevent-xfce-from-showing-display-settings-on-laptop-lid-close-open)
<xubuntu821> good morning
<ObrienDave> any way to get app menu items to auto sort by name?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, mine are alpha by default ...
<ObrienDave> yes, but things i install go to the bottom of each category
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, "main menu" and manually arrange
<ObrienDave> was afraid you were going to get snarky ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, Accessories > Extra Snark
<ObrienDave> rofl
<ObrienDave> cant think of one clean enough for the channel ;P
<hoijui> on xubuntu 14.04 i installed compiz, and used it with compiz --replace, which worked
<hoijui> after restart, all my windows open on one desktop, without decorations (no borders, cant switch between windwos) and i can't use the keyboard
<hoijui> compiz is not running
<hoijui> what shoudl i do .. to fix the whole situation? ;-)
<hoijui> (i woudl like to use compiz again)
<brainwash> hoijui: you'll have to add an autostart entry for compiz then
<baizon> hoijui: clear .cache/session
<hoijui> ah yeah... how do i do that on the terminal (adding compiz to autostart)
<ObrienDave> read baizon's suggestion
<brainwash> clearing the cache will only restore the default window manager
<baizon> brainwash: which will restore the decoration, then he can add compiz to autostart
<brainwash> you can add a new autostart entry via settings manager > session and startup
<brainwash> do you need window decorations to do that?
<hoijui> yeah.. cant use the gui. cant open the settings manager there
<brainwash> is the panel missing?
<hoijui> yes
<brainwash> I guess you should clear the cache first in this case
<hoijui> ook
<hoijui> worked well.. but compiz is not in the list of applications (under "Application Autostart")
<hoijui> just add it myself?
<hoijui> "compiz --replace" ?
<brainwash> if you don't add it manually, then it won't start automatically after you log in :)
<hoijui> just... that i saw in tutorials, that it should be there already after installing compiz, just not enabled
<brainwash> no clue, sorry
<hoijui> ok
<hoijui> cool.. worked! :-)
<brainwash> is there any particular reason why you want to replace the default window manager with compiz?
<hoijui> thanks guys!! :-)
<brainwash> just curious
<hoijui> i use two things from compiz
<hoijui> one is expo, and the other is scale
<brainwash> ah, I see :)
<hoijui> though, expo is much less usable then in hte past, cause it does not use scale
<xubuntu610> ciao
<GeekDude> holstein: I'm using vino now instead of trying to use x11vnc. It works pretty well, but it doesn't work on the login screen. This is okay (not preferred), but my desktop keeps locking itself, and I'm not sure where to find the setting for that
<holstein> GeekDude: i have a server running at a different location.. i ssh into the machine and start x11vnc manually when needed. i dont leave it running in the background. its starts up on an already running desktop that doesnt lock, or sleep, since, its only for vnc and ssh anyways
<holstein> GeekDude: you may want to just take a few steps back and talk about what you are doing in a larger sense.. i can say, the *only* reason i am using x11vnc like this is so my chromebook that is running chromeOS and other (arguably limited) vnc clients can connect to the linux desktop
<holstein> otherwise, i used to just use teamview, which may take care of all of your issues automatically.. it also depends on the state and use of the server machine.. is it remote, headless.. do others use it.. etc
<holstein> teamviewer*
<GeekDude> I'm running a client program that only has a gui interface
<holstein> nomachine may work best for you, since, its not really forwarding the x session.. and i would use it, if all my clients co-operated..
<GeekDude> I want to interact with the client
<holstein> GeekDude: you are forwarding x.. so the client will need to have a GUI interface
<holstein> GeekDude: you touch the client.. thats interaction
<holstein> GeekDude: if you havent considered nomachine, its quite easy, and would be running in the background before login..
<holstein> GeekDude: its "free" of charge to try
<GeekDude> I haven't heard of it before
<GeekDude> I own splashtop pro, but the last time I checked it has terrible linux integration
<holstein> GeekDude: splashtop worked great for me
<holstein> GeekDude: i found it interchangable, if not "better" for my needs than teamviewer.. still, when i can, i use nomachine, so im not sending a forward of the session like that
<holstein> GeekDude: nomachine feels more "native" and addresses the issue you are having of the login screen.. arguably more "secure", or appropriate, not knowing your needs
<GeekDude> I already use vnc on all my windows machines, so I was hoping for a vnc server
<holstein> GeekDude: there are plenty
<holstein> GeekDude: there are also nomachine clients and servers. and you many find it more appropriate, though, i cant more clearly ask you for your needs
<holstein> GeekDude: if you want vnc, vino is doing that.. if you want it to run from the login screen, http://jakeyoon.com/2008/11/19/enable-vino-vnc-server-for-login-manager-gdm-in-ubuntu/ or http://askubuntu.com/questions/83824/how-can-i-start-a-vnc-server-before-log-on is where i would start
<holstein> the only reason im using vnc now instead of nomachine is for client integration.. there is no nomachine client for chromeOS.. also, many cellphones.. otherwise, from windows to linux, or desktop to desktop i prefer nomachine
<GeekDude> holstein: I've toyed around a bit with x11vnc
<GeekDude> it appears that something along the line doesn't like it when I don't have the -usepw flag
<holstein> i have a password,and dont use that flag
<holstein> GeekDude: thats why i implied that you were configuring it incorrectly, and to test with vino to be sure a connection was possible
<holstein> GeekDude: nomachine is more "native" feeling.. there is literally no reason not to try it
<Church> feature i like for x11vnc, is that it is able to attach/reexport existing X11 session. can nomachine do same, or like normal Xvnc only start full separate X11 session?
<xubuntu924> Hello
<xubuntu924> I came because i recently installed Xubuntu 14.04.1 on my laptop (had previously 13.10) and when i boot it, about 1 out of 2 times, the usb ports doesn't to function anymore (no more mouse ou usb key working). Can i do something about it ?
<xubuntu924> I tried an lsusb with this result :
<xubuntu924> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp.  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<xubuntu924> Hope it helps
<xubuntu924> I am launching an update, I'll come back if it doesn't work. Thank you for help.
<holstein> Church: you can basically "re-attach"
<xubuntu923> Hello, I'm back with my usb problem, the update didn't fix it. Any ideas ?
<xubuntu923> Anyone ?
<arno_> Hi, I want to disable caps locks (or make it an escape key)
<arno_> So, I'm supposed to set XkbOptions to "caps:escape"
<arno_> but how do I set XkbOptions in the keyboard config manager?
<helpme> hi
<Guest650> hi
<Guest650> hi
<GridCube> !hi | Guest650
<ubottu> Guest650: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest650> enjoy ubottu
<Guest650> fuck
<Guest650> fuc you
<Guest650> but
<Guest650> im banned ubuntu-it
<Guest650> because
<Guest650> '
<soman> How to output sound to earphones xubuntu 14.04.1? Realtec ALC850
<Guest650> im drunk
<Guest650> i killed my married
<soman> Guest650: don't forget to update the packages in your Xubuntu
<Guest650> update?
<Guest650> im killed my mom
<bazhang> Guest650, stop that
<Guest650> i m killed my sons
<soman> Guest650: it seems that you killed your brains
<quantibility> i killed my script
<quantibility> and the scripts children
<quantibility> is xubuntu_offtopic dead?
<quantibility> or am i in the wrong room cause i spelled it wrong
<Unit193> s/_/-/
<GeekDude> from the topic "Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic"
<quantibility> hmm
<quantibility> netspit?
<quantibility> split?
<KroSaver> Hello
<KroSaver> Hola
<KroSaver> Privet
<KroSaver> Hay alguien?
<xubuntu454> Hi. Can s.o. help me? Xubuntu doesnt react to the scanner, but the printer in the same machine. Do i need an extra driver? hardly worked on xfce before...
<xubuntu454> hi there?
<GeekDude> hi
<GeekDude> I... have no idea, but I like greeting people
<xubuntu454> have an idea about the scanner...?
<xubuntu454> ah sry. ;-) hello
<xubuntu454> nice to be greeted anyway
<Unit193> xubuntu454: What scanner?
<xubuntu454> canon pixma mg 5250
<xubuntu454> as said, printer works fine
<Unit193> xubuntu454: http://askubuntu.com/questions/168089/how-do-i-install-my-new-canon-mg5250-printer-mg5200-series looks like it might be related.
<xubuntu454> thanks, i take a look
<bosnjak> I have a zombie menu entry in XFCE Main Menu under "Other". I can get rid of it, I can't find it in any .xml files or anywhere on the system.. Is there a way I can "reset" the menu to default state somehow? Maybe deleting some config directory under /home?
<bosnjak> hm, just figured it out :/ the entries were actually defined in files under ~/.local/share/applications/
<arno_> Hi, I have a question: I don't understand this package:arch thing
<arno_> for example, it looks like I have libxft2:amd64 and libxft2:i386 package installed on my machine
<arno_> are these two different packages, or just one package which has two "virtual" packages?
<genii> arno_: They are two separate packages which could install their libraries to either /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu for 64bit or /lib/i386-linux-gnu for 32 bit.
<arno_> genii: thanks
<arno_> so, two questions now:
<arno_> how is it possible that some files belong to two packages?
<arno_> (for example, /usr/share/doc/libxft2/changelog.Debian.gz)
<arno_> and the most important one: how do I rebuild and install a package
<arno_> I rebuild a package with apt-get source and dpkg-buildpackage
<arno_> actually, I want to downgrade one package
<arno_> so I rebuilt it, but I cannot install it, because the :i386 is at a different version
<genii> Yes, you would need to build both to same version.
<genii> As for files which are in different packages, this is not uncommon.
<genii> ( same files in different packages)
<genii> arno_: You can specify version and architecture in apt-get with syntax like:   apt-get source package:arch=specific-version
<arno_> genii: ok, thanks
<ali1234> https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch
<xubuntu276> Hello Everyone
<xubuntu276> Can anyone tell me how to Install Broadcom Wifi Driver in Xubuntu??????????
<xubuntu276> knock knock is there anyone???? awaking????
<Psil0Cybin> how can i back up my home directory properly so i can reformat my computer, and copy over the files
<Psil0Cybin> someone said i have to use ext4 for a hard drive, to copy it onto correct?
<BarnabasDK> Psil0Cybin, /home/<user> ?
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> i think that has all the stuff i want
<Psil0Cybin> like settings for applications, etc
<BarnabasDK> unless you purposely changed someting else
<BarnabasDK> what version of ubuntu, can you use the backup functionality built into the OS?
<Psil0Cybin> BarnabasDK, well it was a 12.04 , i moved to 14.04
<Psil0Cybin> but it has plenty of errors i am scared of doing anything by the GUI panels
<Psil0Cybin> because who knows if it will actually copy or create more errors...
<Psil0Cybin> i may try 3 or 4 diff methods of backing up just to make sure i do not lose my information
<bosnjak> I seem to have some Nepomuk components installed. Can I remove all of this, and how can I see what apps will stop functioning? Are there regular dependencies that will be shown?
<xebra> hi, when I connect to a remote server with Thunar (ftp or sftp), I find I cannot change file permissions, or in the case of ftp the file owner is wrong (always "root"). Anyone know anything about this problem/bug/etc.? Thanks
<nomic> whats with this UEFI stuff if i get a laptop
<nomic> i do not want windows 8 period.    will it be amazingly difficult to get the crud off a BRAND NEW laptop ... high spec , say lenovo -- and put xubuntu onto it
<Dragon64> Nomic, Its not real difficult, you will need to turn off the uefi in the bios and make sure boot partition is set correctly, not difficult once you know what you are doingf
<nomic>  thought so .. bios facility
<Dragon64> yeah, you'll have to swith the uefi to legacy mode
<nomic> thanks
<Dragon64> np
<nomic> then i send off to the manufacturer saying IO do not use windows -- pls refund me tyvm
<nomic> not paying the tax again
<nomic> musta written off 10 pristine copies of the crud
<nomic> microsoft must owe me £500
<Dragon64> your best bet is to delete the partitions and make sure that the boot partition is not set to the fancy partition type
<nomic> that will not happen again
<Dragon64> make sure its msdos
<nomic> recovery?
<Dragon64> partition
<nomic> i tend to just obliterate whats already there
<Dragon64> the boot partition
<Dragon64> good, when you recreate select msdos type partition
<Dragon64> then format as usual
<xubuntu025> Hey there, im having issues trying to install xubuntu 14.04
<Dragon64> just did that to a new hp laptop
<nomic> cool
<nomic> i have no desire to see windows 8
<Dragon64> whats happening Xubuntu25?
<nomic> hes having issues trying to install xubuntu 14.04
<Dragon64> thanks nomic
<Dragon64> :P
<Dragon64> haha I had windows 8 for a wek and gave a system to my wife, cause I was too lay to bother
<nomic> i get more than 2x problems with a 6 year old laptop & I start thinking its like the space station, mir .. they started seeing screws floating  around and were wondering where they came from ... more and more things started breaking down
<Dragon64> Ironically 3 months later she had so many virus I reformated and installed xubuntu. she loves it
<Dragon64> hahaha
<nomic> those viruse are 'apps'
<xubuntu944> hey, whenever I try to install xubuntu it gives me the message that it could not mount after erase disk option is taken. any ide why
<Dragon64> nice this now, our whole house is ubuntu basedso backups are a breeze
<Dragon64> Xubuntu25: what type of a system you installing his on?
<xubuntu944> i3 12gb ddr3 gtx 550ti sb recon. installing on a 500gb drive freshly wiped.
<xubuntu944> tbh nothing seems to want to install
<Dragon64> is this one of those uefi systems from a manufacturer or somthing you assembled yourself?
<xubuntu944> Home build, uefi is off, set to IDE mode
<Dragon64> ok, did you remove the partitions first or try and do it all through the installer?
<xubuntu944> I wiped my windows install out and tried installing on unused space, but no dice regardless. Even tried making my own ext4 and swap to no avail
<Dragon64> yeah it is critical on these systems to remove all the partitions and re-partition.
<Dragon64> let me see if i can find some good instructions
<Dragon64> uefi expects a gpt partition not msdos
<Dragon64> gpt partition is probly giving you issues
<xubuntu944> it just says its creating ext4 file system for / in partition #1
<xubuntu944> FOREVER
<xubuntu944> :-/
<Dragon64> yeah get yourself gparted live cd and remove all partitions and recreate them. Make sure that the boot partition is msdos style, not gpt
<Dragon64> the re-try the install
<xubuntu944> sounds like a smart plan. ty
<Dragon64> http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<xubuntu944> what sizes should i make them?
#xubuntu 2014-08-14
<nosound> Is it possible to strip a window of it's border and just have the top bar?
<Panik> hey i got a question, I've installed xubuntu on a lower end netbook, its using a atheros 242x wireless card, and I'm running into issues with it keeping connected and or connecting to the network itself, is there anybody who could help me?
<Panik> aha, I found ubuntu drivers for my model on its manu website, I shall try now and see how it goes
<quantibility> panik, when it comes to wifi, you gotta make sure your in the scope of the device, for instance, if you tyring to use WIRELESS N on a G only wifi its gonna cause problems
<quantibility> i had the same problems for a while untill i figured that out
<xubuntu698> will xubuntu support ralink rt5360 in 14.04?
<holstein> xubuntu698: a better question would be, will ralink support ubuntu 14.04.. since it will ultimately up to them.. i would try a live CD on the hardware and see
<vigoos> how can i get ralink rt5360 working on xubuntu 14.04LTS?
<holstein> vigoos: ideally, ralink would provide you with a driver, as they do for windows.. but, where i would start is with a live CD and see if the device just works
<holstein> !wifi | vigoos
<ubottu> vigoos: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vigoos> thanks.
<holstein> vigoos: just plug the device in, or turn it on while running a live CD and see if it works
<vigoos> ohk.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys after reinstalling xubuntu 14.04, i have a software updator that says there is a security update for Xubuntu Base, but it gives no Description or Changes
<Psil0Cybin> i guess i should just update anyway
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, it's a security update from canonical? yeah, I'd update that.
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, also, 14.04?  current release is 14.04.1 ... expect LOTS of upgrades
<Psil0Cybin> i thought the iso i downloaded was for 14.04.1
<Psil0Cybin> wierd
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, cat /etc/issue       will tell you
<Psil0Cybin> ty
<Psil0Cybin> I also have another question if perhaps you can help me, when I try to SSH into my device after copying my keys over, it is asking me to enter my password via a GUI, but its Xubuntu 14.04 without Unity .. How can I get it to ask for my password like it used too on 12.04?
<Guest57281> how change my nick name
<cfhowlett> !nick | Guest57281
<ubottu> Guest57281: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Guest57281> tk
<Guest57281> use /samurairm
<Guest57281> use /samurairm newnick
<Guest57281> use/samurairm newnick
<cfhowlett> Guest57281, "use" is not an IRC command. read again
<cfhowlett> test
<ObrienDave> Guest57281, try /nick samurairm
<Guest57281>  try /nick samurairm
<ObrienDave> without the "try"
<cfhowlett> Guest57281, /nick NickNow NickThatIWant
<knome> cfhowlett, nope, you don't need/want to insert the nick you have now.
<cfhowlett> knome, OK - please help guest57281
<ObrienDave> they're gone ;P
<xubuntu488> hello
<xubuntu488> has anyone had issues with xubuntu 14.04 Tahr freezing?
<cfhowlett> !details | xubuntu488,
<ubottu> xubuntu488,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu488> well im new to xubuntu
<xubuntu488> so when i use firefox to go to youtube and play anything it freezes with the video being all black
<xubuntu488> not audio
<xubuntu488> no*
<cfhowlett> xubuntu488, did you install all the media codecs
<xubuntu488> do i have to do that manually?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu488, suod apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> xubuntu488, also, just my $0.02, install VLC player as well
<knome> cfhowlett, to play a youtube video?
<xubuntu488> what is suod? is that like the command line thing? for terminal or whatever?
<cfhowlett> knome, codecs will help with yt and VLC can play most media AND it comes with its own set of codecs.  Good backup
<xubuntu587> ayer actualize el sistema operativo al nuevo xubuntu hoy cuando cierro la tapa del portatil, el equipo entra en suspensión y no puedo seguir trabajando con la pantalla externa, lo tengo configurado para que no haga nada al bajar la pantalla
<xubuntu587> yesterday actualize the operating system to the new xubuntu today when I close the lid of the laptop, the computer goes to sleep and I can continue working with the external display, the energy manager is configured to do nothing to lower the screen
<linuxgeek_> i have installed xubuntu and xfce4 on 14.04
<linuxgeek_> after installing and configuring realvnc, when i connect to the system via realvnc viewer i see a gray screen
<linuxgeek_> any pointers please?
<SanuraiRM> i want creat and aviator for off the pc
<SanuraiRM> see the image
<SanuraiRM> http://postimg.org/image/5nt9eo8k9/1d9ee36b/
<SanuraiRM> but i want off the pc no logout
<ikonia> SanuraiRM: it's pretty hard to work with you in English
<ikonia> SanuraiRM: it's worth joining #ubuntu-irc talking to the #ubuntu-it operators and get your ban in #ubuntu-it removed
<ikonia> SanuraiRM: then you can talk to people in italian in #ubuntu-it
<SanuraiRM> im banned
<ikonia> SanuraiRM: yes, join #ubuntu-irc and get that ban removed
<SanuraiRM> the question is very simple
<ikonia> you are also muted here
<beware> i can set dead keys, and it then works locally, but not over xrdp
<SanuraiRM> I want to create a file that turns off the PC to pass your time
<cfhowlett> SanuraiRM, do NOT crosspost
<cfhowlett> SanuraiRM, ask in one channel
<SanuraiRM> scuseme
<syb> @beware: have you set a custom keymap for xrdp? See: http://sourceforge.net/p/xrdp/discussion/558111/thread/dbc6bc30/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1848639
<beware> no, i chose US international with deadkeys on the install wizrd
<beware> i wonder if somehow, vnc is incompatible with dead keys, or if it does not choose the system keymap
<xubuntu067> hello I am wanting a program that provides system restore like capability, I hear timeshift is the best option but hasn't been updated since 2013, I didn't know if there were better options?
<holstein> xubuntu067: backing up like that is always a matter of needs and what one is willling to maintain.. i say, if timeshift is meeting your needs, the update schedule wouldnt bother me
<holstein> i mean, is there any security concerns? where a security patch is needed? not on a local machine like that likely.. if it has all the features you need, then, you dont need anything else
<holstein> if the "backups" or restore points in that case are on the same hard drive, then, *when* that single hard drive fails, you lose your backups
<xubuntu067> I have a raid file server I keep everything important on.
<xubuntu067> but I've run into an issue on my laptop, for some reason using the headphones every once in a while kills the audio
<xubuntu067> and I've followed the instructions on every forum post on the topic I can find but their solutions don't work
<xubuntu067> so I wind up having to reinstall xubuntu to solve the problem
<xubuntu067> figured a system restore might be a better option
<xubuntu067> brb
<xubuntu422> Hello, i have problems with actualization: La actualización necesita un total de 94,5 M de espacio libre en el disco «/boot». Libere al menos 3.217 k adicionales de espacio de disco en «/boot». Vacíe su papelera y elimine paquetes temporales de instalaciones anteriores usando «sudo apt-get clean».
<xubuntu422> Mesasage said that i need more free space, but my disk is big, this message is not true
<xubuntu422> please help!!
<cfhowlett_> !it |xubuntu422,
<ubottu> xubuntu422,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu422> I run comand «sudo apt-get clean», but nothing happend
<xubuntu422> my message are in spanish not italian, but i wrote in english!
<cfhowlett_> look again - NOT english
<Akselou> hello here
<xubuntu422> hello
<Akselou> i need help with some trouble i have with java on xubuntu 14.04 can I expose the problem ?
<zleap> are there any alternatives to catfish please ?
<syb> zleap: recoll is good: http://www.lesbonscomptes.com/recoll/index.html
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> i am sure one of the fi le managers has built in search
<zleap> but this should do the job,  can't be worse than catfish
<GridCube> catfish is pretty good tho
<zleap> i can never get it to find anything
<GridCube> but, alas, opinions
<baizon> well i recommend synapse
<Fredd_> Hello everyone
<GridCube> !hi | Fredd_
<ubottu> Fredd_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Fredd_> Im tired of having my screen black out on me every few minutes when watching videos online.... I have tried a LOT of things i found online but nothing worked... does anyone have a working fix?
<m8t> hello, can i find a netboot install for xubuntu?
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unit193> Of course, use the Xubuntu Desktop task.
<m8t> not the same as a netboot actually, i need kernel+initrd image, like these http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<Unit193> Ah, you mean real netboot, pxe style.
<m8t> mmh, i'm actually a preseed file, i guess all i need is to set the right task inside it, will look at this
<m8t> yep :)
<m8t> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, ubuntu-desktop
<m8t> well, thanks :)
<Unit193> Sure, though I did nothing.  I normally use the squashfs and PXE the live system.
<m8t> looks interesting
<m8t> i use to boot on chrooted nfsroot, makes things easier to update the live system
<Fredd_> Does anyone have a working solution to prevent the screen saver when streaming video online?
<nim> Hi guys. I'm having problems with my dual monitor positions not being loaded correctly (they switch places so that the right one is at the left and vice versa). I've tried both custom xorg.conf files and loading a ARandR startup script. Can anyone help? :)
<nim> This is after rebooting/login, I have to add
<fballs> did you already try configuring with xfce4-settings?
<fballs> under display?
<nim> fballs: Yes
<Psil0Cybin> nyone up for helping mem make an encrypted swap for 14.04 xubuntu so my laptop wont freeze when i put in hiberate :(?
<SonikkuAmerica> Psil0Cybin: How is encrypted swap space going to help you as opposed to non-encrypted swap space?
<Psil0Cybin> SonikkuAmerica, well not encrypting it would ruin the whole point of my LVM encrypted installation that the Installation menu offers, so i guess id ideally want encrypted swap space if thats not possible then i guess any swap space because i am using a 1gb laptop
<Psil0Cybin> that dies often when i use programs
<SonikkuAmerica> Psil0Cybin: I'd shrink a partition and add a swap-space partition, but LVM is just a pain so I don't use it
<elfy> Psil0Cybin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap might help you, bit old afaik
<Psil0Cybin> hmmm so its just better to remove LVM perhaps?
<Psil0Cybin> and start over...
<Psil0Cybin> blast why does ubuntu taunt me with these options in the install menu :P
<SonikkuAmerica> I tried LVM once. Never again. It screws around with your /boot partition, making [ sudo update-grub ] impossible to invoke because it runs out of space
<zacwalls> i have xubuntu. i want to change to ubuntu. i burnt the iso onto a dvd-r. it burned the contents. i have no idea how to boot it.
<zacwalls> i did a md5sum and got good results
<bazhang> zacwalls, burned how
<zacwalls> as contents
<bazhang> burned using what tool zacwalls
<bazhang> so you burned as data, and not as an image
<zacwalls> im not sure what the script is called.
<bazhang> zacwalls, then please find out
<genii> I'm not sure why you didn't just install ubuntu-desktop
<zacwalls> how
<zacwalls> it runs wubi
<zacwalls> or whatever
<genii> Gah, wubi.
 * genii runs away
<zacwalls> ikr
<zacwalls> i hate it too\
<bazhang> zacwalls, a wubi install is from within windows, not as you are describing it
<zacwalls> i know. but the iso contains wubi
<ObrienDave> all of the ISOs have wubi. you DON'T have to run it
<zacwalls> good
<zacwalls> how do i boot
<knome> zacwalls, put the DVD in your drive and reboot the computer.
<zacwalls> then what?
<zacwalls> i have done that
<knome> that's how you boot the DVD. if it didn't boot, check your BIOS settings for boot priority to make sure it tries to boot from the DVD:
<knome> if that's set up correctly, and the DVD is not booted, then the DVD is burnt wrong.
<zacwalls> http://imgur.com/nPqAo4O
<zacwalls> where in bios do i go. boot. and from there where do i go. what do i do.
<knome> just try booting your computer with the DVD in first.
<zacwalls> again?
<knome> you didn't tell us if you did that or not. i am not a telepathic.
<zacwalls> i did say that.
<knome> i don't know what your BIOS is like exactly, but look for boot order/priority.
<zacwalls> oh never mind sorry
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> brb
<zacwalls> the priority is dvd-rom drive and when i boot ub it says "dvd-rom boot type 1 or 2" and then it gives me an option for 1 or 2 and ether way it is xubuntu that boots
<ObrienDave> so the DVD does not boot at all?
<zacwalls> no
<ObrienDave> why dont you just install ubuntu-desktop from terminal?
<zacwalls> i did. i just have alot of time and want ubuntu
<ObrienDave> you have it
<zacwalls> yes
<ObrienDave> ok, i'm confused, if you have a running Ubuntu, why are you trying to install it?
<zacwalls> it is xubuntu with ubuntu desktop
<knome> zacwalls, no, it's ubuntu with both xubuntu and ubuntu desktops.
<ObrienDave> so? it is still the same core system. no difference
<zacwalls> i get bored
<ObrienDave> obviously
<zacwalls> i just want a diffrent os
<ObrienDave> they're the SAME os
<ObrienDave> just different DEs
<zacwalls> i know. any recommendations? i like debain distro. and of corse linux
<knome> zacwalls, you can join ##linux for that kind of questions
<ObrienDave> *head desks and walks away*
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> for some reason i cant send to that channel
<knome> maybe you are quieted or banned from that channel. you need to resolve that with their ops.
<zacwalls> aha
<bazhang> #debian then zacwalls
<zacwalls> thanks
<xubuntu677> Any comments on bug #1303736 (Blank screen on resume) not fixed in 14.04.1 as stated in release notes?
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<knome> xubuntu677, which release notes would those be?
<xubuntu677> http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-1-released/ referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<knome> xubuntu677, the release announcement says it's fixed, so does the bug. what's the problem?
<xubuntu677> Black screen on resume just as all contributors have complained of. It seems it's NOT fixed
<knome> xubuntu677, then file a new bug.
<knome> xubuntu677, the original issue is indeed fixed.
<xubuntu677> ok thanks
<xubuntu677> New Bug on "Black screen on resume" filed under Bug #1357090
<ubottu> bug 1357090 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Black screen on resume Xubuntu 14.04.1 #1303736 NOT fixed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357090
<knome> xubuntu677, thanks
<second> hello. which of these entires to i select to boot? http://imgur.com/0y2vyC2
<ObrienDave> move the third line to the top to default to xubuntu boot
<ObrienDave> don't forget to save before exiting
<second> ty. so what is the difference between one marked just Ubuntu then?
<ObrienDave> that should be the same as the third line, however, i can't get that one to update with the kernel. i manually edit the Ubuntu entry
<second> difference between Ubuntu and 3.13.0 generic
<second> okay ty
<second> why it not says 14.04?
<ObrienDave> because the kernel is 3.13.0-34
<second> ty ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> yw
<second> hello. where is the restart button for Xubuntu LTS? I upgraded and I cant find it
<ObrienDave> click your name at the top
<second> just shows logout or shutdown
<ObrienDave> under logout
<second> then it logs me out and then i can choose restart. is there no faster way?
<Unit193> 'Logout' doesn't just log you out, it gives you options.  Try the one in the menu to see.
<second> it does take me to login screen yes where restart is option, but i wouldlike to know if this is intentional
<ObrienDave> yes it is
<second> i think there used to be a dedicated restart button
<second> ok ty ObrienDave
<second> what is the sudo command to restart if its same thing?
<ObrienDave> sudo reboot
<ObrienDave> iirc
<ObrienDave> you can also hold Alt-SysRq B for reboot
<ObrienDave> w/e
<bekks> ObrienDave: BY default, sysrq is disabled in Ubuntu, afaik.
<ObrienDave> i know REISUB works in Xubuntu
<Unit193> Look in /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf to see what's enabled.
<shane____> I need a free program that is like microsoft office publisher, that can open publisher files.
<ObrienDave> shane____, what format are those files? not familiar with publisher
<ObrienDave> you mean Word?
<Unit193> Publisher, so pub files.
<shane____> no not word its like word, but with more control..better for making advertising and the like...and yea it is a .pub file..worst comes to worst I can yous office online, but I would rather have a program that runs on this
<ObrienDave> shane____, seems it's possible to use LibreOffice. YMMV http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/14/can-i-use-microsoft-publisher-files-with-libreoffice/
<patates> I am in love with xubuntu's compositor, what is its name? how can I learn its name?
<ObrienDave> xfwm4?
<patates> it says it is a windows manager, is it the thing that enables alt + scroll zoom?
<ObrienDave> no clue
<quantibility> hey peeps i gotta prob. the options for my ADUIO PRODUCTION catagory vanished, not sure when, as well as the other catagories for various Production methods? any clue? i recently installed some old respositories and maybe an app or two but i don't know what caused it didn't know untill a while ago, been searching for an answer
<quantibility> oh uh the menu editor sees it, but nothing more.
#xubuntu 2014-08-15
<quantibility> ObrienDave: yeah im pretty familar with xubuntu, ive study all the options, yes like i said the menu editor sees it,  i can freely click the option to see or unsee, the problem is that all the programs that were embeded into those menues have vanished, i know how they got their which is why im retracing my steps, is there a linux command to re examine the program paths and straighten out my enviroment?
<ObrienDave> i don't know about that, sorry
<second> hello.does anyone know the command to install OpenVPN for the new Xubuntu?
<second> would this be safe to follow for Xubuntu ? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<chessypot> after reinstalling xubuntu 14.04 I cannot reinstall previous purchases from software centre, are there other packages I need to install?
<holstein> chessypot: what hav eyou tried? isnt there just a login account type of thing?
<chessypot> nope, it does not seem to work
<holstein> chessypot: ok.. please just ask a question if you need help.. what specifically have you tried?
<xubuntu830> anyone know how to share a folder between windows 8 and xubuntu?
<xubuntu629> Question - How can I get access to a suddenly locked file in gnumeric. I recently started using xubuntu and got locked out of an important file (spreadsheet) and want access to the data in a readable form.
<ObrienDave> what is the file extension?
<xubuntu629> When i try to open the file I get  "crash report detected" error. Other (spreadsheet)files open ok from the same external drive
<ObrienDave> what is the file extension?
<xubuntu629> .xls        it was previously openable
<ObrienDave> try to open it with LibreOffice Calc
<xubuntu629> more intriguing for me, is that once the system crashes, all the files change to a floating "locked" icon. Never seen this before...but i will search for libreoffice now. thanks.
<ObrienDave> libreoffice, openoffice, just about the same suite.
<xubuntu629> thanks, downloaded, but newbie such that I don't know how to install it.
<ObrienDave> did you get from website or repo?
<xubuntu629> website
<xubuntu629> I have two folders Debs, and Readmes do I need to extract them?
<ObrienDave> open file in archive manager, extract the files somewhere, read the README
<ObrienDave> easiest way is to navigate to the folder above the extracted debs folder, right click the debs folder, "open terminal here" and follow the readme
<xubuntu629> instead went to Ubuntu Software Center and tried to install from there...it asked me to remove a file but I downloaded to install anyway...see what happens in a minute
<ObrienDave> software center will work
<xubuntu629> while waiting is there some kind of forensic data retrieval possible from a spreadsheet file?
<ObrienDave> i think so, not sure what to use
<xubuntu629> And to <ObrienDave> is there some way to have you look at my crash report? My file trouble may be related to trying to install some 829 updates to xubuntu which I tried to do. It didn't seem that they took effect as I keep getting the same message
<ObrienDave> 829????
<ObrienDave> what version are you running?
<xubuntu629> xfce 4.10 if that is what you mean
<ObrienDave> well, xubuntu version, 14.04?
<xubuntu629> again I think so, but I don't know what taskbar to pull down to find conclusively
<knome> xubuntu629, in terminal, type "lsb_release -a" (without the quotes)
<xubuntu629> ubuntu 13.04
<ObrienDave> or cat /etc/issue
<knome> xubuntu629, that's an unsupported version
<xubuntu629> and thanks for the "in terminal" direction
<xubuntu629> alright, my linux history. I used Mint for 6 years in desktop. Now in netbook, got a friend to load in xubuntu as I couldn't figure out how to do it.
<xubuntu629> so doesn't unsupported version mean that I am playing with fire by using it?
<ObrienDave> no not really but you should upgrade asap
<elfy> that'll certainly be why you get " It didn't seem that they took effect as I keep getting the same message"
<ObrienDave> ^^^
<xubuntu629> Ok, other than time, is upgrading a simple task? Ie how do I start the process? And, will upgrading push me into requiring more computer resources? Netbook is not so powerful. Asus S101.
<elfy> xubuntu629: I'd backup local data you want - get 14.04.1 and reinstall
<xubuntu629> Alright, but that pushes me into the territory that caused me to ask a friend for install help. I had a difficult time installing from a usb.
<elfy> difficulties where xubuntu629 - with the machine or knowledge?
<ObrienDave> well, you could do a do-release-upgrade
<elfy> ObrienDave: from an EOL release?
<ObrienDave> umm, no, sorry
<ObrienDave> typed too soon ;P
<elfy> try not to then ;)
<knome> it's *possible* to do that, but not really recommended
<ObrienDave> yes, shorter than I ;P
<elfy> personally I would go the backup and clean install route
<ObrienDave> ^^^^^
<xubuntu629> <Obrien Dave> Still alive here and tried your advice with Librecalc. Got a "Read error, data could not be read from the file"
<ObrienDave> dang, anyone else know how to recover a locked XLS spreadsheet?
<xubuntu629> So, in addition to discovering I likely should upgrade asap, I still have a likely corrupted file that I don't know how to deal with. Yes of course it has passwords on it that I don't have backup for.
<elfy> years since I went anywhere near a ms office file I'm afraid
<xubuntu629> Other files were openable through librecalc btw
<knome> xubuntu629, have you tried simply booting the machine and trying to open it again?
<knome> xubuntu629, that would rule out a lock caused by a software
<xubuntu629> definitely tried, newbie moniker fits me but have tried that several times.
<knome> ok, then let's check the file permissions for the file...
<knome> navigate to the directory with the file in thunar, right-click the file and select properties, then tab permissions
<xubuntu629> I had been using the same file through linuxmint os and recently (1 month) gumeric without any trouble
<xubuntu629> thunar necessary (don't know what that is until i search) but can do a right click to reach properties and permissions is visible
<elfy> thunar is the file manager
<xubuntu629> sorry, lacked a question mark after the word necessary. So is the file manager necessary?
<knome> xubuntu629, what do the permissions say? are you the owner?
<knome> and what does the first "access" dropdown say?
<xubuntu629> permissions say owner is me, first access says "read and write"
<knome> ok, then those are fine
<knome> now open a terminal
<knome> and run libreoffice calc from there:
<xubuntu629> group access and others access is set to "read only"
<knome> localc "/path/to/file.name"
<knome> xubuntu629, that's ok and normal, others should not have write access to your files
<xubuntu629> cheers, can you give a hint how to start librecalc in terminal?
<knome> xubuntu629, as i said: localc "/path/to/file.name"
<xubuntu629> ok i understand
<ObrienDave> i did a google search for: brute force excel spreadsheet ubuntu, got quite a few hits
<xubuntu629> my terminal window trouble is likely with syntax but tried this  "localc/media/mike/HD-PHU2/HDPHU2 Files/money 2007 on.xls" and got does not exist
<elfy> space after localc :)
<knome> xubuntu629, add a space after "localc"
<xubuntu629> ok
<ObrienDave> localc "/media/mike/HD-PHU2/HDPHU2 Files/money 2007 on.xls"
<ObrienDave> will it parse embedded spaces properly?
<knome> ObrienDave, yes.
<ObrienDave> tnx
<xubuntu629> terminal window success, still file open failure error"could not find a java runtime environment, could not read path"
<elfy> xubuntu629: try copying the file to the desktop, then do localc ~/Desktop/money<tab>
<elfy> and let tab autocomplete do the file name
<xubuntu629> I got an "error splicing file" during copy paste, but other .xls test file copied fine.
<knome> are you able to open the file with other PC's? it's possible the file itself is broken
<elfy> ok - so there is something wrong with file and/or the drive it's on
<elfy> knome: +1
<xubuntu629> have tried with another windows machine and file was unopenable
<tierpod> you can run 'file /path/to/file.xls' and show file info
<knome> xubuntu629, sounds like the file/drive is faulty then.
<elfy> xubuntu629: I'd replace it with the backup and hope it's not too old
<xubuntu629> thanks for backup advice. Will do. Upgrade will do. I guess I am out of luck on this file. I didn't want to give up without asking for help.
<elfy> only way to learn things :)
<xubuntu629> :) yup but backups are learned the hard way
<elfy> yea ...
<xubuntu629> At least I can focus http://www.wikihow.com/Recover-a-Corrupt-Excel-File          Tnx all help
<skulltower> Hi. I'm wondering if there's any way I can reference my Activity's fields directly from a fragment? I mean I can get a reference to that object with "getActivity().myField" but can I somehow reference it directly like "myField" ?
<cfhowlett> skulltower, check your channel - this is xubuntu
<skulltower> Ooops sorry. xD
<sjoshi> helo, I want to have the list of softwares I have installed after xubuntu14.04 fresh installation
<sjoshi> how can i get that?
<cfhowlett> sjoshi, check the dates:   cat /var/log/dpkg*
<sjoshi> cfhowlett: thanks, i was looking at this in the meanwhile
<sjoshi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<auravore> Quite happy to see 14.04 working nicely with my old craptop.
<cfhowlett> auravore, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get all upgrades and packages = 14.04.1
<auravore> cfhowlett: Yep, had done that. Thanks though. Had to miss several versions due to incompatability, but im impressed with 14.04. very polished
<auravore> and with steam streaming working so well now, i get to use linux full time now and just stream games from windows. Life is good
<cfhowlett> auravore, little known fact: ubuntustudio is built on top of xubuntu.  fun times!
<auravore> cfhowlett: oh? cool. actually havent used any other *buntu flavors save for lubuntu. i tend to bounce between xubuntu and gentoo.
<cfhowlett> auravore, commitment phobic much?    :)
<auravore> cfhowlett: oh yah. my hard drives hate me
<cfhowlett> auravore, virtualbox !
<cfhowlett> !vbox | auravore
<ubottu> auravore: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<auravore> cfhowlett: yep, i use it on ocassion.
<xubuntu326> I am a beginner with xubuntu and recently received a security software upgrade. When trying to install I got a window that said I needed more disk space and that I should run apt-get clean to remove old archives in the "boot" folder. I tried to do this through terminal emulator but I received a response that I didn't have permission to unlock the folder. I am the administrator so I can't figure out what to do. Can anyone help me
<WLM> xubuntu326: wait, I've had this issue before
<WLM> Hold on, I'll search what the thing was.
<WLM> xubuntu326: you have too much unused kernels. Here's how to remove them.
<WLM> http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<WLM> xubuntu326: You can skip through the information on what the command does, it will just clean up the boot folder, which worked for me. Go to "Step 6) Putting it all together: Removing the packages", there do the first command. It's a dry-run, so the old kernels aren't actually removed. If your system still works like it should, do the second command, and the old kernels will be gone, now you have free space.
<xubuntu326> WLM, I'm not sure what a kernel is but I'll try to follow the directions in the instructions. I'm not sure why the command APT-get clean didn't work but I'll try what you just wrote.  Thanks for the advice. If I foul it up, I'll probably be back.
<WLM> Don't worry, I also had no idea what a kernel is, I'm pretty new too. But it worked out like it should.
<elfy> xubuntu326: apt-get clean just removes the deb files from your local archive
<xubuntu326> <WLM> If it's not too much trouble, could you respond with the command line including the APT-get so that I don't miss anything? How do you get the vertical line in the command string?
<elfy> xubuntu326: you might find it easier to install synaptic - then use that to search for kernels and remove the older ones
<elfy> and the vertical line is a pipe - on my keyboard it's shift \
<xubuntu326> That's good to know. I may try the command line I was given. Where do I find synaptic and is it like "disk cleaner" on Windows?
<elfy> xubuntu326: nope - it's just another package manager
<elfy> and you can install it from the repos sudo apt-get install synaptic in a terminal
<elfy> but deal with the kernel issue first
<elfy> WLM: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/31632/what-is-the-linux-kernel-and-what-does-it-do/
<WLM> Okay elfy, thanks!
<elfy> xubuntu326: I reported a bug about /boot filling yesterday, if you've got a launchpad account you can me too it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093/+affectsmetoo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xubuntu326> okay. I think I may be getting over my head. I used a manual typewriter in college. Looks like the command line to manually clean this up is apt-clean dpkg -1  linux -* |awk '/ ^ii{print$2}' |grep -v -e 'uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-" ' | grep -e    Is that correct?
<elfy> xubuntu326: you would be much better copy pasting that command
<WLM> Indeed.
<WLM> Hasn't he done that?
<xubuntu326> excellent advice. where does the "dry run" modifier go...at the end of the string?
<WLM> If you don't copy-paste you might get yourself into big trouble if you mistyped a single thing
<WLM|weg> But I gotta go, good luck
<xubuntu326> I hear you. I'll try the copy/paste. Hope I didn't burn you out. Thanks for helping.
<sernylan> Can one use grub-install on a 64-bit machine to prepare a hard drive to be installed on a 32-bit machine?
<Guest66990> I have I can't see my icons on then desktop... somebody else?
<Guest66990> I can't see my icons on then desktop... somebody else?
<Luyin> Guest66990: try right-clicking on the desktop → desktop settings → symbols
<Guest66990> when i make the right click nothing happen...
<Luyin> can you click on your application menu?
<Guest66990> yes
<Luyin> then navigate to settings → desktop settings → rest as above there
<Luyin> you should be able to set your desktop to show the symbols there. and could you please change your nick to something recognisable? just type /nick "newnick" here (without the "")
<matias10> I'm using ubuntustudio... it's not the same menu... but both use xfce
<matias10> after access to desktop i thing that everything is ok...
<Luyin> matias10: thank you. then you should have the same options. did it work?
<matias10> no...
<matias10> my xfce version is 4.10
<Luyin> matias10: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451847/desktop-icons-not-showing-up-in-xubuntu-and-i-cant-right-click-on-the-desktop
<Luyin> perhaps this helps
<matias10> i'll try it... thank you Luyin!
<Luyin> yw matias10. tell me if it worked
<matias10> ok, let me check it first...
<matias10> no, it doesn't worked.. :(
<ObrienDave> sorry, came in late. what's the issue?
<Luyin> ObrienDave: same as that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451847/desktop-icons-not-showing-up-in-xubuntu-and-i-cant-right-click-on-the-desktop, but the solution didn't work for matias10
<matias10> my desktop icons have dissapeared and Also, when I try to right click on the desktop, nothing happens.
<xubuntu838> hi
<ObrienDave> oh, i saw something else about that. give me a minute or two
<matias10> ok, thank you
<Luyin> matias10: you do see the relevant files and folders when you open ~/Desktop in Thunar, don't you?
<ObrienDave> can you open a terminal?
<matias10> yes
<ObrienDave> yes to....? :)
<matias10> when i put xfdesktop in terminal appears: (xfdesktop:4247): WARNING **: xfdesktop: already running, quitting.
<Luyin> ObrienDave: I think that's a yes to your question ;) matias10, would you answer mine too please?
<matias10> sorry Luyin, yes i can see the relevant files...
<Luyin> ok
<matias10> and Obrien I can open a terminal
<ObrienDave> ok matias10 copy and paste the following commands in terminal and execute one at a time please
<matias10> ok
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install –reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<ObrienDave> sudo shutdown now
<ObrienDave> restart and come back to let us know what happened, please :)
<Luyin> ObrienDave: lol
<Luyin> hope this workds
<matias10> ok! give me a few minutes
<matias10> i hope it too :)
<ObrienDave> Luyin, there are enough people here watching that if it was drastically wrong, someone would flame me a lot :))
<matias10> I hope after finishing it, I can keep ubuntu-studio desktop anyway
<ObrienDave> damn, i missed the studio part. sec
<matias10> i' waiting the installation of xubuntu-desktop (50%)...
<matias10> so, do i have to do anithing different?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install –reinstall ubuntustudio-desktop
<ObrienDave> both can co-exist
<ObrienDave> wait for this one to finish
<matias10> ok, perfect
<Luyin> ObrienDave: I don't say it could be very wrong, but it seems a little over to reinstall the complete DE. but otherwise it might be saving a lot of time...
<ObrienDave> Luyin, it seemed like the easiest solution
<Luyin> yupp
<zequence> That will only reinstall the meta, not all its' dependencies
<matias10> i'm shuting down
<ObrienDave> zequence, we're trying to get all desktop icons to appear along with right click context menus
<zequence> ObrienDave: Yeah, he was on #ubuntustudio before. I'm the project lead of Ubuntu Studio, but since we don't do much DE development, I pointed him here
<zequence> I'm going to update my 14.04 installation and see if I get the same problem
<zequence> (I'm actually on Debian, normally)
<ObrienDave> ah, nice to meet you zequence, i like what you've done to studio
<zequence> Too few of us to make a real difference
<zequence> If anyone wants to help out, don't be a stranger. No coding skills required
<zequence> matias: So, how goes it?
<Guest81584> yes! that worked!!!
<Guest81584> thank you very much!!
<zequence> Guest81584: Reinstalling ubuntustudio-desktop shouldn't have helped, but perhaps installing xubuntu-desktop
<zequence> Unless you had uninstalled a bunch of packages before, without noticing
<Luyin> zequence: what skills are you looking for?
<matias10> thank you, i'll leave now... see you next time
<Luyin> bye matias10
<zequence> Luyin: Anything, really. Would be nice to have some more people on testing. Also, would be great if someone worked on promoting us, both for getting more users involved and developers
<zequence> I dare say we are the third biggest multimedia production OS out there, and considering that, we don't exactly have a lot of manpower
<Luyin> zequence: if testing in a VM is enough, I could do that. I don't have spare computers to test OSs.
<zequence> Luyin: That's quite enough. Do you use multimedia applications much?
<Luyin> zequence: more like the usual audio- and videoplayer.
<zequence> elfy (one of the xubuntu developers) has been nice enough to set up the barebones for how we do testing
<zequence> He doesn't seem to be online now
<zequence> He's the QA lead for Xubuntu
<matias10> hello... but the solution only worked for a few seconds...
<ObrienDave> oh no, what happened?
<matias10> now i can't make the right click again...
<zequence> matias10: Did you add any PPAs?
<ObrienDave> do you have icons?
<matias10> no...
<Luyin> zequence: so I'll ask him the next time he's online. thanks for the tip, I hope I can be of some use
<matias10> i don't know why...
<zequence> Luyin: if you want, add yourself to #ubuntustudio-devel, and drop in now and then
<zequence> Luyin: We are actually about to start testing soon, as the betas are about to come out
<Luyin> ok, got it in autojoin
<zequence> matias10: sorry to ask you again :). Did you add any PPAs?
<Luyin> I'm here quite often, so I shouldn't be able to miss it
<ObrienDave> i have to go to dinner. wife's birthday. grrrrr
<ObrienDave> i hate leaving in the middle of this
<matias10> PPAs?
<Luyin> ObrienDave: go to your wife, we can handle it ;)
<ObrienDave> Personal Package Archives
<ObrienDave> thanks Luyin appreciate it :)
<zequence> matias10: Personal Package Archive. If you want to find out, give us the output from this command: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<zequence> matias10: Shouldn't be too many lines, so you can just paste here, or at http://paste.ubuntu.com, and give us the link
<matias10> nothing appear when i put it...
<zequence> I just updated my Ubuntu Studio installation, but had no problems
<Luyin> matias10: that's good, it means the directory is empty. and therefore, no PPAs
<matias10> ok...
<matias10> so... what could i do?
<Luyin> I'm wondering if removing the xfce-config files in /home might bring any advantage, but I'm not sure
<matias10> do you mean deleting th folder /home/matias/.config/xfce4/?
<Luyin> matias10: I'm really not sure about this, and even so, I would probably do it from a virtual console, not from the GUI
<Luyin> and only after a backup of course
<Luyin> perhaps zequence has got more ideas
<matias10> ok, i'm in troubles i think...
<matias10> i'll try to reboot...
<matias10> after reboot everything seems to be ok again...
<matias10> maybe the problem become after open de qtrljack
<matias10> or another software...
<matias10> i think that i know when it happen...
<matias10> after mount one of my disk....
<matias10> why could it happen?
<matias10> somebody?
<matias10> sombody?
<matias10> somebody?
<HedgeMage> matias10: Calm down.  Pestering people and popping in and out of the channel is rude and distracting.  If you stay put and be patient, someone will answer if they can.
<HedgeMage> matias10: part of IRC support is waiting.
<zequence> matias10: Could very well be mounting something
<zequence> matias10: Could also be corrupted config files. Has happened before
<zequence> matias10: Are you able to reproduce the problem?
<zequence> matias10: If so, please report a but
<zequence> bug* hehe
<matias10> on the disk that I mount appear a folder called .Trash-1000 that i didn't creat...
<zequence> matias10: It's normal
<zequence> matias10: That is where files appear, when you put something from the hard drive into the trash
<matias10> ok, i think that it was the problem...
<matias10> thank you and forgive me :)
#xubuntu 2014-08-16
<Kekai> Hello I run Xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Kekai> I just installed the program Pale Moon Browser, I know its not supposed to show up, but I remember I can set a launcher for it.
<Kekai> How can I set that up?
<Kekai> nvm
<cfhowlett> trusty 14.04.1: How to disable login name list?
<Unit193> Yep, Debian does it by default.
<xubuntu167> hey guys, i need help, when i install linux, i got
<xubuntu167> invalid partition table
<xubuntu167> how i can fix this problem?:
<xubuntu167> hey, someone can help me?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu167, ask in #ubuntu
<arno-nym> hey guys, i got a short question for the community: is it possible to fully encrypt an existing xubuntu-installation afterwards? data is already written on the harddisk, i want to encypt "on-the-fly".
<cfhowlett> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Guest40771> Should I install Shutter from the Ubuntu Software Center or get a more up-to-date version using the command line?
<cfhowlett> Guest40771, same version
<Guest40771> awesome
<xubuntu655> help
<cfhowlett> !help | xubuntu655,
<ubottu> xubuntu655,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kurono__> hey everyone. someone's on here?
<xubuntu655> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu655> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kurono__> i know... -_-
<kurono__> i have a problem to mount fat32 filesystems with red-write permissions.
<kurono__> #read-write
<deshipu> what's the error?
<kurono__> i put in my usb stick. it is mounted. but i cannot put files on it.
<deshipu> can you open a terminal and see what 'dmesg' says?
<deshipu> (use a pastebin to show the text to us)
<kurono__> yust a moment.
<kurono__> i need a few seconds to run pastebin because of my slow connection. but this is odd:
<kurono__> [ 2057.839109] FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<kurono__> http://pastebin.com/rFyetCF0
<kurono__> no idea?
<ObrienDave> came in late. will you repeat the question please?
<kurono__> of course.
<kurono__> <kurono__> i put in my usb stick. it is mounted. but i cannot put files on it. dmesg-> http://pastebin.com/rFyetCF0
<kurono__> the problem is at the end of the paste.
<deshipu> kurono__: other than it not being properly unmounted I see nothing
<deshipu> kurono__: but that shouldn't matter
<deshipu> kurono__: can you also pastebin the result of runing 'mount' command?
<ObrienDave> have you tried unmounting the USB before removing?
<kurono__> yes, just a few minutes. my internet is slow. ;-)
<kurono__> obriendave, no but i can try!
<ObrienDave> usually safer that way
<deshipu> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deshipu> we have a faster pastebin there ^^
<kurono__> hahaha... sorry. i didnt know that
<deshipu> I oculd have linked it in the beginning, sorry
<ObrienDave> you can also use pastebinit in a command, like; mount | pastebinit
<ObrienDave> then post the URL it gives you
<kurono__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8061941/
<kurono__> thank you so much!
<deshipu> hmm, it's mounted rw
<kurono__> huh? to unmount it i had to put in my root passw.
<deshipu> ah, it probably gets mounted as root user
<deshipu> that's why you don't have write access
<ObrienDave> weird
<deshipu> kurono__: did you change anything in your /etc/fstab maybe?
<kurono__> the problem is only there with fat32
<deshipu> gotta run, sorry
<kurono__> no, deshipu.
<kurono__> now it works fine.... ???huh???
<kurono__> that was the problem? unmounting it from hand?
<ObrienDave> somehow, i don't know how, it mounted as root
<ObrienDave> yes, it seems so. pretty strange
<kurono__> oh no. again. it didnt work.
<kurono__> it is mounted twice.
<ObrienDave> hmm, once as you and once as root
<kurono__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8061981/
<ObrienDave> try: lsusb | pastebinit
<kurono__> could it be, that there is a problem in fstab?
<kurono__> yep, just a second.
<ObrienDave> could be, i know nothing about fstab
<kurono__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8061996/
<ObrienDave> and: lsblk | pastebinit
<kurono__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8062019/
<elfy> fstab would likely be nothing to do with this, you have the problem - it's been unsafely unmounted, it tells you to run fsck
<kurono__> cool. i dindt knew this command before.
<kurono__> okay, elfy... but i dont know how to use this tool.
<ObrienDave> man fsck
<kurono__> i must give it a try huh?
<kurono__> it is a little bit odd, because of the stick is working fine in my linuxmint pc.
<kurono__> and even my old laptop with antix mx14 is working with it.
<elfy> kurono__: now or before?
<kurono__> elfy, now.
<elfy> mmm
<kurono__> and in win7 it is not a problem too.
<ObrienDave> what version of xubuntu are you running?
<kurono__> 14.04 LTS
<ObrienDave> has that USB ever worked with this version?
<kurono_> sorry
<ObrienDave> zequence, can i get a URL for your testing tracker?
<kurono_> yes, it worked after the installation.
<ObrienDave> have you run fsck yet?
<kurono_> no. i must red the man i a quiet hour.
<kurono_> #read
<ObrienDave> ok
<kurono_> can i log in the session as root?
<ObrienDave> sudo is safer and recommended
<cfhowlett> !root | kurono_
<ubottu> kurono_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<elfy> kurono_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147228/how-to-repair-a-corrupted-fat32-file-system
<kurono_> i mean to open a folder as root like in mint.
<kurono_> the filesystem is not corrupted. i have created it with gparted in xubuntu. :-)
<elfy>  Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<kurono_> i see... sometimes a fresh install is the easier way to solve problems.
<kurono_> my way: gparted -> delete partition -> new fat32 partition -> apply -> mount the new fs -> i can put files on it -> unmount -> stick out -> stick in -> same problem.
<kurono_> if i start thunar via console: sudo thunar (passw) everything is fine.
<kurono_> still another unsolved problem... -_-
<xubuntu804> where get the shell interface for Berkeley Database (libdb)
<xubuntu804> or tutorial (not C programming libdb)
<NixiePixel> Do I need to install flash to watch videos when using Xubuntu, or is there an alternative?
<NixiePixel> I asked because I heard flash is not secure
<cfhowlett> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<patates> if it is a flash only video, you have to
<patates> if not, you don't need
<patates> almost all the populear video sites support flash-less video now
<patates> NixiePixel
<patates> Just firefox or chromium will do
<NixiePixel> I know flash is not safe for Windows, but I have no idea if it's safe to use with ubuntu
<patates> no will never be safe!
<patates> flash
<patates> its closed source code that runs on your cpu
<patates> you can't know what it does
<NixiePixel> patates, are you saying it's still unsafe to use flash with ubuntu?
<xubuntu147> hy everybody
<xubuntu147> I have a problem with updaes
<patates> NixiePixel: it is definitely unsafe! But we can't put it into malware list yet. I mean as far as I know adobe provides updates but..
<xubuntu147> there is not enough space on \boot but I do not know how to increase its size; I have plenty of space on disk
<NixiePixel> Can I replace Adobe flash with something like html 5?
<patates> NixiePixel: you are trusting adobe with this.. so I'd prefer html5, yes
<patates> xubuntu147 how big is your boot partition?
<xubuntu147> 246,8 Mb
<patates> check with #ubuntu channel too, but I think it should be enough
<patates> oh wait.. I thought it was android..
<xubuntu147> 49.8 Mb free, 60 Mb required for updates
<patates> gparted might help to resize, but I don't know if it can do harm.. I'd check with others too
<xubuntu147> which tools? I am quite "new" with ubuntu :-)
<patates> open up a terminal, type sudo gparted,
<patates> or type gparted into your search bar. if not installed
<patates> install with "sudo apt-get install gparted" type into terminal
<patates> I have to warn again, if you don't have enough experience, you might kill your system.
<patates> and I don't know if it is safe to resize /boot
<xubuntu147> OK; thanks for suggestions....
<arazeez> how to reset desktop panel
<holstein> arazeez: i would try http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<patates> anybody know gpg gui for xubuntu
<patates> gpa works good?
<patates> or seahorse?
<baizon> patates: https://www.gnupg.org/related_software/frontends.html
<patates> thanks baizon
<ahklerner1> hi i am trying to install compiz in a fresh upgrade
<holstein> ahklerner1: for what purpose? its been quite configured for unity these days..
<ahklerner1> i just like the effects
<holstein> ahklerner1: i suggest trying other more "Friendly" options.. depending on what you need
<holstein> otherwise, its going to be problematic, at best, to hack it into xfce..
<ahklerner1> i thought i had used it on a previous release withoutmuch hassle ?
<holstein> ahklerner1: sure.. previously, it was not so integrated into unity for main ubuntu
<ahklerner1> i see
<holstein> ahklerner1: i mean, you are here becuase you are experiencing a hassle, correct? i would suggest just trying what you did before, and expect issues
<holstein> ahklerner1: i might try it with a live CD, assuming i have 3d graphics support with the live CD
<holstein> ahklerner1: i played around in 12.04 and got it working.. i didnt consider it worth the effort.. and having tried since
<ahklerner1> honestly it was probably 4 years since i last used compiz or installed it, i have no idea what i did to make it work
<ahklerner1> its not a big deal
<holstein> the built in effects work well.. try those first, i say
<frojnd> Hi there.
<frojnd> Hope someone is here.  WHat is the easiest way to get windows 8.1 prompt from grub? The problem is that after installing xubuntu to separate partition xubuntu ditched windows 8.1 completeley from grub?
<ahklerner1> one issue that does hassle me though is when i just shut the lid it hibernates fine, and when i reopen it comes to the login. but after i login the screen goes blank
<holstein> ahklerner1: i would start by applying upgrades.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and restart if there is a kernel upgrade, and test
<holstein> ahklerner1: then, i would look into the graphics driver support of the OS.. see if there are proprietary drivers..
<ahklerner1> it seems to have the display connected to the keboard and mouse but there is no video on the physical screen
<holstein> ahklerner1: i might install ssh, or try tty to see if i can look at what is going on
<holstein> assuming upgrads dont just "fix" that
<holstein> upgrades*
<ahklerner1> i did the upgrade last night
<ahklerner1> from 13 to 14
<holstein> frojnd: well, windows was never in grub.. so, it was never ditched
<ahklerner1> i will check again
<frojnd> holstein: true that. Is there a way to add it - the newbie way?
<frojnd> I know the partition name windows is installed but that's all
<holstein> frojnd: you had windows installed? then, installed linux, correct? then the boot loader for windows gets overwritten, as you asked, with grub, which sees linux? but doesnt present windows? correct?
<frojnd> holstein: yes yes yes
<holstein> frojnd: what i would do is simply boot into ubuntu, and run "sudo update-grub" and see if windows is magically "picked up" and presented with linux
<frojnd> ok
<holstein> then, i would go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ..then, from there, i would look at the bios, or other things about windows that would be preventing it from allowing grub to "see" it
<holstein> safe or smart boot or whatever.. uefi
<ahklerner1> i ran the update and dist-upgrade commands nothing was found to upgrade
<frojnd> holstein: the grub said it found windows 8
<frojnd> let me check bios yeah... for that "smart or safe" under security..
<frojnd> thank you holstein
<holstein> ahklerner1: ok.. then, above, what i have suggested for *after* you do that is, to look into the graphics drive.. have you? do you have a proprietary driver option?
<frojnd> holstein: oh man.. windows 8 was not even completely shut down :|
<frojnd> holstein: grrr
<ahklerner1> sorry i missed where you said that
<ahklerner1> i will check that
<ahklerner1> it just seems weird because it will sucessfully wake up and then i have to move the mouse to get the login to show which it does, then after i login the screen goes black again
<ahklerner1> i can move the mouse to the upper right corner where the power button is, click it and press enter (without being able to see on the physical screen) and the laptop shuts down
<holstein> ahklerner1: sure.. its actually not all that "weird".. its just challenging.. a team of professionals tested all of that and made sure it worked properly in windows.. you were not promised by the manufacturer that suspend would work in linux, so, you basically take on the responsibility yourself
<holstein> ahklerner1: i would start with graphics driver testing..
<ahklerner1> on my 'software & updates' ubuntu software tab, main, univarse, restricted, and multiverse are all checked
<ahklerner1> oh now it is searching for available drivers
<ahklerner1> in the 'additional drivers' tab
<ahklerner1> no additional drivers available
<holstein> ahklerner1: sure. so, what would i do? i might force the vesa driver temporarily to see if its driver related.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> i might try a live CD or other versions, 12.04 for example, and see if an older or newer kernel magically works
<ahklerner1> it worked fine on 12.04, then after the upgrade to 13, but now after upgrade to 14 it does like i describe
<holstein> i might search "ubuntu computer model" and see if others report the issue, and if they have fixed it, and how.. i might try nomodeset from a live CD and other options
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ahklerner1: i would try a fresh 14.04 live CD then.. just to alleviate my concern about upgrades
<holstein> its also easy to just try a different user.. to remove the curent user config from the equation
<ahklerner1> i just changed the power manager settings from 'Lock Screen' to suspend and now it does not require login but it doesnt get stuck black either
<holstein> i would try the user account then.. see if its just a config file from the upgrades
<ahklerner1> i will try to chenge the setting back and see if it fixes itself maybe
<ahklerner1> well that did not work, so i will add a different user accout and see if the issue is still there
<ahklerner1> that is what you mean correct ?
<holstein> ahklerner1: in your user's /home, there are config files.. im suggesting you remove them from the equation, since many of them were likely created years ago, if you have been upgrading that box for years..
<holstein> one easy way to to that is by making another account.. you can try with the guest account, or from a 14.04 live CD, which i would have used prior to installation or upgrade, to make sure my hardware supports 14.04
<ahklerner1> it does the same when suspending with a new user account
<ahklerner1> i should say when set to 'lock screen'
<holstein> so, what would i do? i would just untick whatever is causing the issue, and enjoy the system.. but, i personally would prefer testing with a 14.04 live CD and doing a fresh install
<holstein> if the locker is causing the issue in your system, i would just not use it, but, i use a different locker anyways.. so that wouldnt be a deal breaker
<ahklerner1> i will look for a different locker and see if the issue persists
<xku> Hello
<ahklerner1> hello
<xku> Im having kernel panic problems when trying to boot my xubuntu installation in a old laptop, I did my researches through the internet but couldnt fix the problem yet. Any idea? x"D
<holstein> xku: i would try other kernels.. with live CD's.. thats easy enough. i also wouldnt assume the issue is with the kernel, but, i would test the hardware as well.. if you have bad/failing hardware, you wont be able to "fix" that with linux
<xku> it is not a kernel issue but a init / boot problem I think
<holstein> if its an "old laptop", it could be any failing component.. otherwise, i would try live CD's and see if a kernel works, and make notes of what modules are in use.. and try removing variables..
<xku> yeah I checked that kernel works in a live environment
<holstein> xku: sure. and the issue is right there in your sentence.. "i think"
<holstein> xku: you need to be sure.. and it *is* old hardware..
<holstein> xku: if the kernel works in the live environment, then, i would look at the difference in the live environment vs the installed one.. the hard drive is a large factor there
<xku> I think it is about a restriction which occurred when removing NTFS Boot partition
<holstein> dont assume the kernel is the same, check that when you installed, you didnt install updates, which would give you a newer kernel..
<holstein> make sure you have the same kernel from the live environment in your installed instance
<xku> Im sure it is the same kernel
<xku> no updates
<holstein> xku: sure.. again, just address the word" think" in your sentence.. linux doenst require an ntfs boot partition.. but, if the hardware does, then you'll need to address that
<holstein> xku: if the live kernel works, then the installed kernel should, if its the same kernel
<xku> Any suggestion about how to use a /boot partition to fix it instead of having to install a windows just to be able to boot xubuntu?
<holstein> xku: sure.. test the hard drive, then, look in the bios.. dont assume this is a kernel issue
<ahklerner1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736
<xku> I tried to use testdisk to check if the boot section was OK but I didnt find anything wrong, also the bios has not any "Secure boot" feature
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<holstein> xku: to me, it looks more likely that the hard drive would be failing in your scenario than anything else
<holstein> xku: i would use a test that kwould take a few hours
<holstein> xku: xubuntu doesnt require any ntfs partitions to boot
<holstein> xubuntu/ubuntu
<xku> yep
<holstein> i would test the drive, wipe the drive, test the live CD, then, fresh install..
<xku> okay, thank you man
<ahklerner1> holstien does the link above say that the fix is included in the most recent public release or do i need to do something in order to get the fix
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<holstein> ahklerner1: looks like they are still working on it
<ahklerner1> ok thank you
<holstein> ahklerner1: i likely didnt notice since i use another locker
<holstein> ahklerner1: at least, it seems that is the issue.. i agree it looks like it is
<ahklerner1> it does appear to be anyway
<holstein> also, its its just effecting upgrades, i never do upgrades
<ahklerner1> like when the screen is blank i can press ctrl alt F6 and get a prompt
<ahklerner1> F7 is blank
<holstein> i'll do them, and test, and report that it works, and fresh install afterwards
<ahklerner1> F8 has just a cursor
<holstein> i would just keep up with the bug reports..
<ahklerner1> what alternate locker do you use?
<holstein> !info xtrlock
<ubottu> xtrlock (source: xtrlock): Minimal X display lock program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6 (trusty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ahklerner1> cool i will give it a try
<holstein> its quite different, but i prefer the funcitonality
<GeekDude> holstein: I've just disabled lightlocker altogether. No more alternate display stuff to bother my vnc session with
<indrora> Lightlocker is such a pita.
<m3n3chm0> hello guys
<m3n3chm0> is it possible to order items on Indicator Plugin ?
<Luyin> m3n3chm0: no I think not.
<m3n3chm0> ok, thanks
<Luyin> m3n3chm0: ok I was reacting too fast
<Luyin> m3n3chm0: it is possible, rightclick on it → settings. there are arrows which you can arrange the items with. sorry for my earlier post.
<m3n3chm0> but if i can order or move one icon for example the weather icon i can't
<GeekDude> indrora: I suppose it's effective for what it's intended to be used for
<m3n3chm0> I was referring this
<m3n3chm0> http://i62.tinypic.com/2cwqyki.png
<m3n3chm0> for example If i want to move flux icon or just weather icon i cant
<m3n3chm0> i guess this indicator plugin load and order the apps in order them are opening in the system
<Luyin> m3n3chm0: isn't the weather indicator a separate plugin to the panel? therefore you should be able to move it by rightclicking it, and selecting "move"
<m3n3chm0> no
<m3n3chm0> if i move that or bluetooth flux and wifi
<m3n3chm0> all are moved in block
<m3n3chm0> it's like if all icons are integrated in one ..
<Luyin> ah I see
<Luyin> m3n3chm0: it seems the networking symbol, weather and the indicators of applications are treated en block
<Luyin> so it seems I was right after all, you indeed cannot move them separately.
<indrora> GeekDude, not really, since it causes X to crash one of my machines when it sleeps
<m3n3chm0> yes
<m3n3chm0> that's it
<GeekDude> indrora: O_o
<m3n3chm0> but no problem
<indrora> GeekDude, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736 this bug affects me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<indrora> apparently
<Travis> Hello.
<Travis> I am still having issues with my Panasonic CF-29's screen staying black after reopening the laptop lid.
<LazyUser69> Why does xubuntu come with xchat rather than hexchat?
<ochosi> LazyUser69: you can read up on that here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2014-July/010282.html
<ochosi> and here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2014-August/010354.html
<LazyUser69> Thanks ochosi, I'm in a google bubble or something and I can't find anything nowadays...
<Travis> ochosi:  Do you know what causes a laptop screen to stay black, when you reopen the lid?
<ochosi> Travis: no, i haven't been able to reproduce that anymore
<ochosi> but there are many possible reasons, X11, graphics driver...
<Travis> Crap, wish I could fix it :(
<Dragon64> travis what version of xubuntu you using?
<Dragon64> i see that all the time
<Travis> oops, sorry for ignoring you.
<Travis> I am on 14.04.1 on a Panasonic CF-29
<Travis> I removed Light Locker.
<Dragon64> ok you didnt have to do that, in fact I would reinstall that so ... its a combo of things .... install light locker and leave it on. disable he section that says "Switch off display"
<Dragon64> pn light locker,
<Dragon64> then
<Dragon64> under power manager make sure you dont put it to sleep. set it to never
<Dragon64> and lastly
<Dragon64> edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<Dragon64> and add or enable
<Dragon64> HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<Dragon64> reboot
<Dragon64> I've done that afew times, works like a charm
<Travis> Do I need the hash symbol next to it.
<Dragon64> no
<Dragon64> the has symbol will disable that
<Travis> ok, that is where I went wrong :p
<Dragon64> lol
<Dragon64> thats called a comment, when devs what to leave you instructions without effecting the code the put a hash mark
<Dragon64> or if they want to disable a feature
<Travis> So, just add that to the end of the list of stuff?
<Dragon64> yup
<Dragon64> simple as that
<Travis> I am going to try it without light locker first.
<Travis> Screw it.  Am going to install it anyway.
<Dragon64> ok
<Travis> What can it hurt?  Nothing.
<Dragon64> right
<Dragon64> i had to do all that for my wifes laptop and my mini one too
<m3n3chm0> hello guys, i'm using plank and Jdownloader is duplicated
<Travis> I like Xubuntu, as it's most like Windows, in the way it's visually laid out.
<Travis> Dragon64:  That did nothing.
<Travis> The screen is still black.
<Dragon64> did you follow all the other steps
<Travis> Yes, including reinstalling lightlocker.
<Dragon64> power manager
<Dragon64> hmmm
<Dragon64> one sec
<Travis> I am going to find out what kind of video card is in this thing.
<Dragon64> good idea
<Dragon64> lspci
<Travis> Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express
<Dragon64> are there updates for that in software center
<Travis> Nope.
<Travis> There's a thing to find additional drivers.
<Dragon64> yup
<Travis> says there aren't any :(
<Dragon64> that may be fine
<Dragon64> when the laptop is black, how do you get the screen back?
<Travis> Reboot
<Dragon64> hmmm
<Dragon64> one sec
<Dragon64> this may sound strange, but have you tried the screen brightness button most laptops have?
<Dragon64> there was a bug for a while that dimmed the screen all the time
<Dragon64> everything worked, it was just black
<Travis> Wait one, please.
<Dragon64> k
<Travis> Nothing.  The power light stays dim.  It usually goes bright when it turns back on.
<Dragon64> huh thats odd
<Dragon64> yeah looks like its hibernating or suspending
<Travis> I have that shut off.
<Dragon64> if you give the power button a quick push and wait 30 secs does it come back?
<Travis> no
<m3n3chm0> i got it, just replace in StartupWMClass = jdmain
<m3n3chm0> and works :)
<Dragon64> Travis: dont know then ... this page has a buch of triks I have seen used successfully in the past
<Dragon64> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/display
<Dragon64> other than that not sure
<Travis> It's all ok.  If I leave it open, it's ok.
<Travis> I just get a laugh, as I have BSOD as my screens aver.
<Dragon64> ok then
<Dragon64> haha
<Dragon64> I used to do that and scared myself wit it one time
<Travis> I only use the Windows ones, as I know that laptop doesn't have Windows on it.
<Travis> Dragon64:  I have a copy of a live version of what's called CHIRP (amateur radio software to program radios).  It uses Ubuntu 12.04 to run the live CD.
<Travis> I don't have the laptop lid problem with it.
<Dragon64> huh
<Dragon64> thats interesting
<Travis> Has to be a difference in a driver.
<Dragon64> yeah i think
<Dragon64> you have a ham license?
<Travis> Yes, I do :D
<Dragon64> nice im hoping to take the tech exam in about a month
<Travis> You can do it!
<Dragon64> ha!
<Travis> The ham community LOVES open source.
<Dragon64> I have motivation
<Dragon64> I have a friend that keeps waving a radio in front of me
<Dragon64> keeps telling me its mine if i pass the exam
<Travis> Which one?
<Dragon64> I think its a 2 meter hand held
<Dragon64> er 3 meter?
<Dragon64> im still confused
<Travis> 2
<Travis> Dragon64:  here's what's funny.
<Travis> If I open and close the lid before I log in, it works fine.
<Dragon64> what
<Dragon64> uh
<Dragon64> wow
<Travis> Yet, after logging in, the video fails miserably.
<Dragon64> do you have to stand on one leg too, or maybe put your finger in your ear and sing ting a lig a looo?
<Travis> I guess so.
<Dragon64> wow
<Travis> If I have any other issues, I will be back.
<Dragon64> oko
<Dragon64> im out for the night
#xubuntu 2014-08-17
<shane____> I recently asked about a program that shows cpu and other system resources accross the desktop...I was just wondering what I was called, as I cant remember:p
<shane____> anyone?  I need a system resource monitoring\ program that displays the information on the desktop
<shane____> nothing?
<Dragon64> conkey
<Travis> Dragon64:  I have a small update.
<Travis> If I lock it using xscreensaver, I am able to get back to the desktop, after startx.
<Dragon64> well that works, sounods like a work around
<Travis> I am going to attempt a duplication again, once it reboots.
<Travis> CTRL + ALT + F1 did it.
<ochosi> startx? are you not using lightdm?
<Travis> yup
<ochosi> you're not using lightdm but you were using light-locker?
<Travis> yes
<ochosi> ok, you know that can't work though, right?
<ochosi> light-locker needs lightdm, otherwise it doesn't work
<Travis> hmmm
<Travis> let me rectify that problem.
<ochosi> (guess we should've called it lightdm-locker :))
<Travis> Let me see if I have lightdm installed.
<Travis> I like the BSOD screensaver, so that's why I have xscreensaver.
<Travis> lightdm is installed on my laptop.
<bluesabre> Is it currently running? ps aux | grep lightdm
<Travis> I can't make heads nor tails from it.
<Travis> Ok that worked.
<Travis> If I lock it, I can close the lid & reopen it with no issue.
<Travis> It's when I just close the lid with the desktop unlocked.
<Travis> That sounds a bit strange, but ok.
<xubuntu257> +i
<xubuntu257> Hello. I do have a question.
<LazyUser69> Alright?
<xubuntu257> On my software updater, ubuntu 14.04 lts was listed as an upgrade possibility.
<xubuntu257> I run xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu257> Of course, I am new to xubuntu, and would like to upgrade if poss to xubuntu 14.04 lts, not ubuntu 14.04. Canyou pls advise proper procedure? Thanks
<LazyUser69> It could be just an error in phrasing. Perhaps it means xubuntu 14.04?
<LazyUser69> Perhaps try typing in 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and see what the output is and for what packages
<xubuntu257> Ah. Thank you very much. Will try that.
<xubuntu257> Signing off now. Appreciate your info.
<LazyUser69> You're welcome.
<xubuntu257> How does one sign off?
<ObrienDave> close the client
<xubuntu257> Will do. Thanks again. bibi
<xubuntu618> hey, I need help
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu618> I have a xubuntu installation, and de sound is giving me little crashed, can anyone tell what it is? Thanks
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> xubuntu618: i would first just look for and apply upgrades,.. then, make sure its not just sound from the web, from flash, for example.. if so, it could be with the flash player version rather than audio
<xubuntu618> it is not from flash, I have it on vlc too
<xubuntu618> I already upgraded the system, and it didn't fix
<holstein> xubuntu618: sure.. keep in mind, nothing is "broken" to fix
<xubuntu618> I assume it's a bug
<holstein> xubuntu618: ideally, the creator of the hardware would work with ubuntu/xubuntu/linux to make sure you have a flawless experience.. if they dont, then, its up to you to see what the issue is
<holstein> what do i do? i usually follow the link i gave. i'll try "aplay -l" and see what is listed, and google search "ubuntu + that output" and see if anyone else has issues with it
<holstein> i'll try different live CD's since a different kernel and/or alsa version can really make or break that support.. i'll try as far upstream as possible.. with ubuntu or alsa directly, for example, since its not really related directly to xfce or xubuntu, and there is not reaons to narrow the search
<quantibility> hey how do i install a SH extension?
<quantibility> nm ill look it up but ill be back for sure if i can't find it
<xubuntu450> I want to change my screen resolution to 1400x900 but I can't, I have Xubuntu 14.04
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> someone tell me please what is the command for alt-tab in keyboard shortcuts? accidentally removed it
<elfy> 2 ticks - not going to try writing it - will get a screenshot ...
<elfy> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-170814-083849.php
<csenger41> thank you very much! :)
<elfy> welcome
<csenger41> okay FML it's not working
<csenger41> looking into it a bit
<csenger41> okay, no idea why it isn't working
<csenger41> what program di you use when taking SS?
<elfy> people have had issues with changing shortcuts, was a workround for that, but I'm not sure it's going to help you - but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1292290/comments/12 just in case
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292290 in xfce4-settings "Window manager keybindings don't work after reboot" [Medium,Confirmed]
<elfy> csenger41: just the normal xubuntu tool
<csenger41> but the command should be cycle_windows_key
<csenger41> is that correct?
<elfy> csenger41: yep
<MohamadF> hi there, how can i use my laptop webcam in xubuntu?!
<csenger41> you wanna take pictures with it?
<elfy> MohamadF: do you mean what apps to use or do you mean that it doesn't work?
<MohamadF> elfy: no i dont know! im new in GNU/Linux
<elfy> ok - well it depends what you want to do then, I only use webcam for hangouts and it just works
<MohamadF> ok, that means i cant use my webcam as a camera in ubuntu?
<elfy> I didn't say that ...
<elfy> try it - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Testing_Your_Webcam_Using_Cheese
<csenger41> hello, I'm back
<csenger41> @MohamadF: did you find and answer?
<MohamadF> cheese?! ok, thank u
<MohamadF> i think yes! :D
<csenger41> well, I made a restart, but alt+tab is still not working
<csenger41> failed to execute process
<elfy> csenger41: I'm not sure then
<elfy> csenger41: I'll boot a vm to trash and see if I can reproduce
<csenger41> I changed it skippy-xd
<csenger41> but don't like it
<elfy> csenger41: ok so just <Alt>Tab doesn't work - you need /xfwm4/custom/<Alt>Tab as property
<csenger41> as command?
<elfy> property /xfwm4/custom/<Alt>Tab, type string, value cycle_windows_key
<csenger41> problem is that I don't know what is that program you are using to edit this
<csenger41> it's been 2 years since I last used Xubuntu, got really out of it :S
<csenger41> brb restart
<csenger_> I'm back
<elfy> csenger_: settings - settings editor - then you'll see the same as the screenshot
<csenger_> ohh cool, thanks :)
<elfy> there's a lot more there than in the keyboard - shortcuts tab
<csenger41> string type?
<elfy> yep
<csenger41> cool, thanks :
<csenger41> :)
<csenger41> it's working like wonder
<elfy> workinig now?
<elfy> awesome :)
<csenger41> :)
<csenger41> well, thanks for the help, now I can continue personalizing
<csenger41> it's such a pleasure after Windows
<Red_> Good day everyone :)
<csenger41> good day to you too
<ARM9> good (UGT) day
<csenger41> any ways to stop panel window from blinking when there is something happening there?
<csenger41> like when I get a Skype message, it just keeps blinking and it's pretty annoying
<Red_> I got it too ) But I can say that Linux version of Skype it's .... hmmmm ... not goode version :)
<Red_> * good, sorry )
<ARM9> who needs skype when there's irc
<Red_> :))))))))
<csenger41> well it's much better than Windows version
<csenger41> at least it has tabbed windows option
<Red_> It's faster - it's real, but by calling I have some scratching ) I think that may be it can change this settings .... but how ..., I don't know ) Third time by three days I reinstall Xubuntu ... :)
<csenger41> Ctrl + O
<csenger41> sound devices
<csenger41> open pulse audio volume control
<Red_> Thanks, I try it :)
<Red_> Sorry, need to reboot :)
<csenger41> kk
<Slumlord_> hi anybody recommend software shows thumbnails of your videos? I did try something called thunar
<Slumlord_> shows most of them but a couple
<Guest13042> Thunar it's default file manager ...
<csenger41> I would be interested in this too
<csenger41> though didn't look into it yet
<james0r2> Slumlord_, i think you need ffmpegthumbnailer, maybe that's it
<Slumlord_> yeah i can see if i tried that
<Guest13042> Can anyone tell what settings need to connect to this chat by XChat app?
<Slumlord_> thanks james giving it a try now
<Guest13042> What's server?
<gggs> Guest13042: IRC settings?
<Guest13042> Yes
<elfy> Guest13042: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<elfy> in the channel box use #xubuntu
<gggs> --^
<Guest13042> ok Thanks to all, I try )
<james0r2> Slumlord_, and then for me, Thunar is set to only shows previews for local files, in case you're viewing non-local stuff.
<james0r2> just got a samsung 300e4x notebook, about to install 14.01.1 on it
<Slumlord_> do i need thunar james?
<Slumlord_> or is ffmepgthumbnailer better?
<james0r2> Slumlord_, only if that's the file manager you prefer. i suppose you don't need it.
<james0r2> Slumlord_, ahh yes. you need thunar. ffmpegthumbnailer is only for displaying video previews
<Slumlord_> k
<james0r2> Slumlord_, you don't actually execute ffmpegthumbnailer. only instlal the package and it magically works.
<james0r2> Slumlord_, once you've installed ffmpegthumbnailer, open thunar and you should see video thumbnails
<Slumlord_> i do for the most part
<Slumlord_> just a couple stubborn ones
<james0r2> interesting. i remember not seeing any before installing that.
<james0r2> Slumlord_, did you already have ffmpegthumbnailer installed?
<Slumlord_> i did not no
<Slumlord_> i installed rebooted
<james0r2> Slumlord_, no need to reboot i dont think
<Slumlord_> yeah same thing
<Slumlord_> most of them show all but 2
<james0r2> Slumlord_, what's the file format?
<Slumlord_> flv
<james0r2> should handle flv
<james0r2> local file right?
<Slumlord_> on usb pen drive
<james0r2> can't remember if i tried that.
<james0r2> Slumlord_, not sure how relevant this is but --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1710653
<Slumlord_> k
<Slumlord_> odd james
<Slumlord_> i got it
<Slumlord_> uninstalled thunar
<Slumlord_> vlc wasn't work right uninstalled it
<Slumlord_> asked what i wanted to use to open and i choose nautilus
<Slumlord_> it all kicked right in
<james0r2> Slumlord_, so you have thumbnails in thunar too? or just nautilus
<Slumlord_> i dumped thunar
<Slumlord_> uninstalled it
<james0r2> Slumlord_, yeah nautilus uses totem for thumbnails according to that forum i linked you to, and also has some additional settings for video previews.
<james0r2> i use nemo which is a fork of nautilus because i can have folders remember which way view files/dirs
<james0r2> glad you got that squared away though. well i'm off. take it easy
<Slumlord_> appreciate it
<Slumlord_> thanks
<Slumlord_> now to get it working on desktop pc as well
<Newtoxubuntu> hi, i am new to xubuntu and I need some help. I have created a panel and placed different launchers on it (finally after a couple of hours..). However I want to create a launcher icon for a specific folder. It would be like a shortcut/quicklauncher to a specific folder. how would I do this?
<elfy> Newtoxubuntu: make a new launcher then I have (in the past) then used this for the command Thunar file:///path/to/folder
<Travis> Can someone explain to me this:  Why don't I need to make an install out of python source code?  I can click right on a python script file and the program starts.
<ARM9> because python is interpreted/jit compiled
<ARM9> most linuxes come with python 2.x preinstalled
<Travis> Is it possible to make an install file out of the source code?
<ARM9> what sort of install file?
<Travis> I am attempting to install a program called "CHIRP" (ham radio programmer).
<Travis> Something to work with *Ubuntu.
<Travis> I know CHIRP will work by itself, because it's python based & doesn't need that, but was wonder if I could anyway.
<ARM9> I don't know what the standard install directory is for scripts, maybe usr/local/sbin
<ARM9> or just /usr/local/bin
<Newtoxubuntu> elfy: OMG you are a godsend. took a bit of trial and error but i got it! THANKS :)
<Newtoxubuntu> man but this is freaking complex to make a shortcut to a folder on the panel.
<elfy> I tend towards using places in the panel and my bookmarks from thunar show there
<Alopex> hi all, i am using Lubuntu,Backbox(xfce Debian,Ubuntu),Mint since a couple years now.. are there any differences between Xubuntu and Ubuntu apart from the UI ? because i really like xfce ..
<cfhowlett> Alopex, xubuntu has different default apps.
<Newtoxubuntu> elfy: oh interesting. I will give that a try :)
<Alopex> cfhowlett: and other than that nothing?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Alopex,
<ubottu> Alopex,: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<elfy> Newtoxubuntu: also you could if you had a whole bunch of them create a menu in whiskermenu and populate that with the relevant folder locations - bit of work too though
<Alopex> ubottu: sure, but driver, kernel  -wise same right?
<ubottu> Alopex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alopex> lol
<elfy> Alopex: all the 'base' remains the same
<Alopex> ye thx all i guess i'll stick to xfce (with xubuntu) . like it much more than unity..
<Newtoxubuntu> elfy: i'll give them all a try and see which one i like best, thanks :)
<elfy> welcome - choice is good :)
<Newtoxubuntu> and does linux not need antivirus software? i couldn't find anything when i searched in the software updater thing. sorry if this is a ridiculous question; but first time using any sort of linux based os
<ARM9> generally no
<cfhowlett> !virus | Newtoxubuntu
<ubottu> Newtoxubuntu: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ARM9> there are exceptions
<ARM9> like rootkits and viruses running in wine
<Newtoxubuntu> ah ha, gotcha. i do have plans to get wine so i guess i would need to eventually get an anti-virus
<Newtoxubuntu> but if i get wine, cant i just install the windows version of an antivirus technically? for instance, avast?
<ARM9> depends how much you like clicking weird executable files
<ARM9> technically wine shouldn't be able to mess up your linux system unless you give it permission, I don't know what sort of default permissions the wine build in ubuntu repos comes with
<ARM9> hopefully it doesn't give wine read or write permissions anywhere but ~/.wine
<Newtoxubuntu> oh boy. this linux thing just gets more and more complex as i go.
<ARM9> permissions are simple
<Newtoxubuntu> today is day 3 of my first linux os. I have never googled so much in my life
<cfhowlett> Newtoxubuntu, it's actually quite similar to windows/OSX.  Linux DOES require that you actually THINK, however.
<ARM9> that's a confusing statement
<Newtoxubuntu> ARM9: I agree
<Newtoxubuntu> cfhowlett: i dont know. I tried PClinuxOS but couldn't figure out how to customize things and didn't seem like it was used as much as some of the other linux systems so i went ahead and got xubuntu
<Newtoxubuntu> makes it easier to google.
<ARM9> most popular linux distros are relatively similar because they are shipped with the popular window managers
<Newtoxubuntu> but my point is: having only used windows before. they way things work is completely different. with so much new terminology
<Newtoxubuntu> ARM9: i did not know that, but that makes sense now.
<ARM9> some are shipped with more bloatware than others (GIMP, browsers, games, media players, KDE etc.)
<Newtoxubuntu> so on the ultimate boot CD, there is a linux desktop that has a very nice CPU specs monitor (like CPU, RAM, TEMP, etc) anyone have any recommendations?
<Newtoxubuntu> ARM9: ugh bloatware :/ luckily i have lots of experience removing it :)
<ARM9> xubuntu is relatively good on that part as far as "user friendly" distros go, it ships just under 1GiB.
<Newtoxubuntu> yeah, i really like it so far. if it wasn't for the death of windows xp, i never would have bothered.
 * elfy moved when win2k was a bit doddery
<Newtoxubuntu> can I get conky for xubuntu? when I search the software update how come it doesn't show?
<cfhowlett> !info conky
<Newtoxubuntu> nvm
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-4 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<Newtoxubuntu> got it work! hehe
<Newtoxubuntu> but thanks :)
<second> hello. Can anybody tell me how to make xfce ask for pasword on logon?
<ARM9> anyone know what the us ansi keyboard layout is called in the settings?
<cfhowlett> second, when logging in?  user account settings > assign a passord
<cfhowlett> *password*
<second> users and groups?
<second> it says it is asking on login, but it is not :/
<cfhowlett> second, does the account have a login password?
<second> i dont think it does. i know i have ot put in a password for some things
<ARM9> you need to set a password for your user
<ARM9> the passwords you're talking about is likely the password you set for su
<cfhowlett> second, if no password on the account, no login password required
<second> that makes sense, however the settings are telling me it is set, clearly it is not. I will try to reset the system. I will set a password to clear it, then set the real one again
<czuch> hi, I just run a system update on a 14.04 xubuntu install that was left untouched for a few months. I have gedit as part of the startup applications, and that went fine until the update. Now it takes 10s between the moment the desktop loads and the moment gedit appears (SSD, 4GB RAM and Core i3, the system is idle like waiting for some timer before it launches gedit). Any ideas on how to get gedit to show up earlier? This is a computer
<xubuntu880> hi
<xubuntu880> im instaling newest xubuntu and i have trouble
<cfhowlett> xubuntu880, details
<xubuntu880> there was information "running post-installation triger-procesing" or something like that
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu880> and then my screen turned off
<xubuntu880> oh sry
<xubuntu880> !details there was information "running post-installation triger-procesing" or something like that, and then my screen turned off
<ubottu> xubuntu880: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu880, screen saver or power loss?
<xubuntu880> screen saver
<xubuntu880> and my mouse not respond
<cfhowlett> xubuntu880, would not effect the installation
<xubuntu880> soo i need to wait ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu880, call up a terminal and see what's happening
<xubuntu880> Ctrl+Alt+F1 right ?
<xubuntu880> its not working :c screen is still in saver mode
<cfhowlett> xubuntu880, is your hard drive still chirping?
<brainwash> czuch: does this problem also affect other user accounts? if there are no other, create a new one to test it
<xubuntu880> yes but my cd-drive is silent now
<cfhowlett> xubuntu880, HDD active = working.  give it another 10 minutes or so.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu880, awaking from sleep is a known problem with some laptops
<xubuntu880> its PC
<cfhowlett> xubuntu880, ...
<xubuntu880> and before screen turned off my mouse doesnt respond like it was big lag
<xubuntu880> the progress bar stop moving
<xubuntu880> so i think that it just hang out
<cfhowlett> xubuntu880 .. ehhhhhhh ... wait 10 and hard reset
<xubuntu880> kay
<m3n3chm0> hello, how can reestablish thunderbird here, in the indicator applet...
<m3n3chm0> http://i61.tinypic.com/2vt79zb.png
<m3n3chm0> ?¿
<xubuntu880> after reboot it says "invalid partition table"
<xubuntu880> in bios
<xubuntu880> i mean in HardWare monitor
<xubuntu880> like it's not recognize system
<xubuntu880> halp
<ruslan_osmanov> hi, I've got asus x751l laptop. The function keys work, except brightness. This is a standard xubuntu 14 lts setup. How do I fix the function keys? I guess there're workarounds like binding keys via xbind / xbacklight. But I guess there should be more elegant way.
<ruslan_osmanov> should I add the kernel option to grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"?
<LinuxNewbie> hi, can someone direct me to a good guide on how to use wine
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LinuxNewbie> thanks, will give that link a try :)
<WLM> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WLM> Oh okay, does a list of ubottu comments exist?
<WLM> !about
<ObrienDave> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<iliketurtles> hey this may be a dumb question but where is there no linux specific antivirus program, all the ones I can find are more for scanning for windows viruses in linux
<iliketurtles> I know there are only a small handful of linux viruses but still
<ahklerner1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<iliketurtles> does clamav scan for linux viruses as well as windows viruses?
<ahklerner1> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware#For_Linux-specific_threats
<quantibility> Can someone help me add my java directory to my enviromental  varibles nothing i do seems to work..
<LazyUser69> Yes iliketurtles, I think ClamAV does scan for Windows viruses as well, they will be probably prefixed with W32 or something.
<iliketurtles> Thanks
<LazyUser69> I believe some sysadmin's have used it to scan attachments on mail systems.
<LazyUser69> Now what I'm wondering, is what happened to the gui software updater in xubuntu? I don't see it in 14.04 now.
<SandJ> Simple boot question.  I installed Mint on /sda7 to test something and now it defaults to that instead of Xubuntu on /sda5.  How do I make /sda5 the default partition to load up?
<bazhang> change the boot order in grub you mean? or bios for hdd?
<SandJ> When you are offered the list of Linuxes to boot from and have 10 seconds to choose.  That screen.
<SandJ> So I must mean the boot order for grub.
<bazhang> you wish to change the timeout to longer?
<bazhang> have you read the grub2 wiki yet?
<SandJ> I can see the answer now in Google.  I needed to search for 'change boot order for grub'  and not 'change default partition'
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> there's the wiki, and also #grub on freenode here
<SandJ> OK, thank you.
<bazhang> np
<SandJ> Oh lordy.  A part of my brain had been locked away, suppressed by trauma.  I suddenly recall the days spent trying to recover non-booting PCs after I tried editing grub settings in the past.  Never mind.  I had actually forgotten what an utter abortion grub is.  I had a fantasy vision of it being 'sudo grub-something --default /dev/sda5' !
<gatis> Hi
<gatis> Why i don't see in menu any settings?
<gatis> any idea?
<elfy> SandJ: what generally works for me is - boot into the one I want grub to run from then sudo grub-install /dev/sda followed by sudo update-grub
<SandJ> elfy: thank you.  I'll dedicate my next beer to you.  ;-)
<SandJ_II> elfy, just to confirm it worked for me.
<innocent95> Hi
<innocent95> how can i disable the automatic hibernation?
<innocent95> Can anybody help me?
<stemid> how do I open the appearance gnome settings panel? gnome-control-center appearance does not exist.
<holstein> stemid: you are on xfce.. what are you trying to do?
<xubuntu485> hello?
<ObrienDave> yes?
<xubuntu485> I have just installed xubuntu and i noticed that i cant align windows automatically to left and right like in windows 7 or other linux distros is that normal?
<xubuntu485> i mean when draggin a windows to left or rigt makes the window auto resize to the half of the screen :)
<xubuntu485> Hope you understand my english
<Travis> Dragon64:  Now my laptop is doing the "stay black after lid open" thing, even after locking the desktop.
<Travis> Dang Intel video driver.
<Dragon64> that thing is kicking your butt
<Travis> I just can't close the lid.
<Dragon64> the only reason i close the lid on mine is baause i have cats
<ahklerner1> Travis: i changed my power settings to 'Suspend' instead of 'Lock Screen'
<ahklerner1> and it helped my issue
<ahklerner1> i do not like that it doesnt require a password but
<ahklerner1> better than stuck in black screen
<Travis> Is that done when you adjust the power settings?
<ahklerner1> yes
<Travis> what about under light locker?
<ahklerner1> light locker is the problem it seems
<Travis> Hmmm, turning it off.
<Travis> That isn't the problem.
<Travis> I think it's my graphics card.
<ahklerner1> on my system the issue seems to be that when i close the lid and it suspends, when opening the lid, it asks for password, then goes black
<ahklerner1> when it is black light locker has switched the video back to 7 but the screen is not turned on
<Travis> Mine stays black after reopening.
<ahklerner1> check with ctrl alt 6 and 7 and 8 when its black
<ahklerner1> see if 6 is terminal, 7 black, and 8 cursor (light locker)
<ahklerner1> F5, F6, F7 obv
<Travis> Nothing.
<ahklerner1> you have a different problem than i had then
<Travis> One nasty video card.  I heard the Intel 915 has some major issues.
<Travis> Maybe if I get a different laptop some day, I can try Xubuntu again.
<Travis> Thank you Dragon64.  Your suggestion worked.
<Dragon64> cool
<Dragon64> I hate to resort to that but what the hey
#xubuntu 2015-08-10
<xubuntu838> hello
<magnetik_> Hi, I get no video when I resume from suspend on 14.04. Where should I start with debugging this?
<magnetik_> In my BIOS I can choose S3 or S1, I have S3 selected.
<magnetik_> When I suspend all fans stop spinning. When I press the power button everything spins up but I get no video
<xubuntu48w> Hello
<dungnguyen> Hello evrey body
<dungnguyen> How to upgrade xubuntu 14 to 15?
<mrsmart> Hi guys!
<mks1945> symmetrically
<zippo^> Will Xubuntu built a standard "color inverts" in the further?
<zippo^> the magnifier is installed standard in Xubuntu
<knome> zippo^, likely not, unfortunately we don't have many people who are working with accessibility in xfce/xubuntu
<zippo^> oh i see )-: knome
<zippo^> I have a question: Can I change a text under pictogram of the Desktop "left to middle", knome
<Hund> When removing a package with Aptitude and apt-get it leaves some kind of skeletong package behind? How do I get rid of it?
<Hund> skeleton*
<Hund> Oh, I have to close and reopen a new shell every time.. Wow..
<brainwash> Hund: run "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" to remove unneeded packages
<brainwash> zippo^: the text under desktop icons is now centered, but you need to install the latest version of xfdesktop (4.12.2)
<Hund> brainwash, Tried most commands. But I have to close and reopen the shell for the "packages" to go away.
<xubuntu22w> Hello. I've installed xubuntu 15.04 on computer but nothing appears on startup whereas live usb works. any idea ?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | xubuntu22w
<ubottu> xubuntu22w: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zippo^> Which version of Xubuntu is xfdsktop 4.12.2, brainwash
<zippo^> ?
<brainwash> zippo^: xubuntu 15.10 (development release)
<brainwash> zippo^: but you can use this PPA https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-4.12 for the 15.04 or even 14.04
<zippo^> ok thx but left texxt is good too, brainwash
<brainwash> zippo^: right, it's just a minor cosmetic fix. maybe it's not worth to update packages from a 3rd party source then
<zippo^> I though al :)
<xubuntu22w> ubottu: how do you get grub2 configuration ?
<ubottu> xubuntu22w: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zippo^> what can ubottu do?
<xubuntu22w> :) i didn't know.
<xubuntu22w> how can i change the nomodeset ?
<zippo^> http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.nl/2012/07/how-to-install-grub-customizer-in.html xubuntu22w
<cfhowlett> xubuntu22w, did you even read the wiki?  instructions are there.
<xubuntu22w> sorry, i think it will be good...
<xubuntu22w> thanks
<knob> Good morning all!
<xubuntu226> just installin xubuntu!
<xubuntu226> hellooooooooooooooooooooo
<ochosi> xubuntu226: congrats
<xubuntu226> What is the name of the lates Ubuntu?
<xubuntu226> latest
<knob> xubuntu226 nice!
<Zet> I can't get my sound to work through pulseaudio on my bluetooth headset
<Zet> I did something to get the headset to appear yesterday by following the advice here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223136/pavucontrol-doesnt-show-bluetooth-headset
<Zet> but it turned out my laptop only has bluetooth 3.0, which doesn't allow for high sound quality
<Zet> so I went out today and bought a bluetooth 4.0 adapter
<Zet> I paired the headset through the new adapter again today, but it won't appear in the volume control application
<Zet> huh, I restarted pulseaudio for the n'th time and now it's there...
<Zet> but I still don't get any sound
<Zet> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04
<Mike-Linux> SOmeone here? i have a serious issue
#xubuntu 2015-08-11
<Ryamz> hlw
<Ryamz> need some help here
<ObrienDave> okaaaay
<xubuntu-bisi> post
<cfhowlett> past
<xubuntu-bisi> I have a neighbour with a fresh install of xubuntu 14.04 to replace ubuntu 10.04.  She would like the clock in the upper right of the panel to have bigger digits (twice as big would be nice).  Increasing the height of the panel has no effect.  20 minuts with duckduck and google have given nothing better than the idea of DockBarX.  Is it possible to do this natively?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-bisi, easier fix: install another clock app.  lots of them in the software center
<Potpeel> Hello what Display manager does xubuntu use? (and how do you tell)
<enrico_> Hi lads, I'm using an old Asus Eee PC netbook, and since I installed Xubuntu power consumption has been really bad, at least for what concerns battery life. Since I intend to use this as a 24h p2p station, this is a major issue for me. CPU is below 10% in idle with qbitorrent running. What should I do?
<enrico_> Just to give a measure, with win7 I had about 4-5 hours of battery life, just 1 with xubuntu, something must be going on
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> how would I go about importing an .icc color profile into xubuntu?
<BobOva> Hi, after conect eternet cable to my NB,  everything run as it should. But after restart, my netvork widget (on the panel) dont show wired networks. Removing and re-adding the widget is not working. If the cable is connected or disconnected also not affected. Wired connections are not visible in the widget. Wi-Fi is functioning normally.
<Luyin> BobOva sudo service NetworkManager restart
<BobOva> Luyin Thx, but "NetworkManager: unrecognized service"
<Luyin> BobOva perhaps it's network-manager, not sure
<BobOva> Luyin At least I know from what they bounce ...
<frenda> Hey there; How can I access to keyboard layout setting in Xubuntu?!
<frenda> Where is it?
<brainwash> frenda: settings > keyboard > layout
<frenda> Ah ok; In login screen: text are really small! in desktop: they are large! how can I fix it?
<frenda> texts*
<brainwash> fix what?
<frenda> Fixing resolution
<brainwash> use lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings to adjust the login screen
<redixin> Hi all. I have a problem with held packages. Here what I got when trying to install python-dev http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055705/
<redixin> the same was with openssh-server, but it was solved by "apt-get remove openssh-client && apt-get install openssh-server"
<mrkramps> redixin, try to install the mentioned packages manuall:$ sudo apt-get install python2.7-dev libpython-dev python-dev
<redixin> mrkramps, the same. "Depends: python2.7 (= 2.7.6-8) but 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2 is to be installed" and so on
<mrkramps> redixin, default python should be version 3, i guess
<redixin> mrkramps, i need pyton2.7
<mrkramps> do you explicitely need 2.7?
<mrkramps> ok
<mrkramps> redixin, have you already tried to clean your package information? :$ sudo apt-get clea
<redixin> mrkramps, afaik apt-get clean just clean the cache (/var/cache/apt/archives)
<redixin> mrkramps, anyways it doesn't help
<mrkramps> apt-get install -f pyhton-dev?
<redixin> E: Unable to locate package pyhton-dev
<redixin> hm
<mrkramps> typo
<redixin> apt-get install -f
<redixin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<redixin> oh, apt-get install -f python-dev: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<redixin> the same
<holstein> sometimes, i can simply use the "fix brokan packages" menu item, in the synaptic package manager.. it can be tricky, especially if one has added 3rd party sources/ppa's
<mrkramps> holstein, actually -f is "fix broken" iirc
<holstein> yup.. and, if that doesnt work out well for me, which,  it can basically "loop" around, i'll try the synaptic menu item
<holstein> its not "better", and synaptic isnt doing anything one cant do in the terminal. it just can provide a simpler,  quicker way, to weed trhough it, for me.. in some cases
<mrkramps> i agree
<mrkramps> but i've seen these dpendencies errors from time to time and i've still no idea what they really are nor how to reliably fix them
<holstein> sometimes, when running those larger PPA's, i have found, i just cant seem to weed through them.. i'll have to purge, and start over
<krytarik> redixin: 1.) Remove "python-dev" again; 2.) Update/upgrade/fix; 3.) Try again.
<redixin> krytarik, python-dev is not installed
<krytarik> redixin: "sudo dpkg -P python-dev"
<redixin> # dpkg -P python-dev
<redixin> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove python-dev which isn't installed
<krytarik> redixin: So, follow up with the rest.
<redixin> krytarik, Update/upgrade/fix -- what is fix?
<holstein> typyically, running "sudo apt-get update" will kick out errors one can address
<redixin> I have already done update/upgrade. 0 packages upgraded, and still the same
<krytarik> "Same" what?
<redixin> same install python-dev http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055705/
<krytarik> redixin: Are you getting any error messages from ""sudo apt-get update" and ""sudo apt-get upgrade" *before* trying to install that package again?
<krytarik> -"
<redixin> krytarik, I did not see any other errors. just see error when trying to install python-dev
<redixin> krytarik, btw > the same was with openssh-server, but it was solved by "apt-get remove openssh-client && apt-get install openssh-server"
<krytarik> Yep, seen that.
<redixin> seems there was the same with libssh
<krytarik> redixin: Try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in the middle then.
<redixin> krytarik, I tried. 0 packages upgraded
<krytarik> "apt-cache policy python-dev"?
<redixin> python-dev:
<redixin>   Installed: (none)
<redixin>   Candidate: 2.7.5-5ubuntu3
<redixin>   Version table:
<redixin>      2.7.5-5ubuntu3 0
<redixin>         500 http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<redixin> omg ubuntu3/ubuntu2
<krytarik> redixin: Same for "libpython-dev" and "python2.7-dev", please.
<knome> looks like your mirror is giving errors
<redixin> krytarik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055965/
<redixin> knome, 500 before the url is http 500 code?
<knome> actually, nope.
<krytarik> redixin: Hah, yep, I'd agree with knome.
<knome> but i would still check the archive.
<knome> change to some other mirror and see if it's fixed
<knome> sometimes mirrors aren't up-to-date and it causes errors like this
<redixin> knome, I've changed it to cz, and nothing changed
<knome> and did sudo apt-get update after that?
<redixin> btw, openssh-server was installed without changing mirrors
<redixin> knome, sure
<krytarik> !info python2.7-dev trusty | redixin: Check 'policy' again - should be
<ubottu> redixin: Check 'policy' again - should be: python2.7-dev (source: python2.7): Header files and a static library for Python (v2.7). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2 (trusty), package size 262 kB, installed size 303 kB
<redixin> is it possible to search logs of this channed? i had similar problem couple of months ago
<knome> !logs | redixin
<ubottu> redixin: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<redixin> check-policy show "Candidate: 2.7.6-8". also apt-get install show "Depends: python2.7 (= 2.7.6-8) but 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2 is to be installed"
<redixin> difference between  2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2 and 2.7.6-8
<redixin> is this different packages: python2.7.6-8 and python2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2?
<krytarik> Of course.
<krytarik> !mirrorstatus | redixin
<ubottu> redixin: A list of official repository mirrors and their statuses can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<redixin> krytarik, it works after fixing sources list. thanks
<sleezio> hello, does anyone know of a way to increase the size of the hotspot in the bottom right of a window for click/drag resizing of windows? possibly an app/utility?
<knome> sleezio, http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<sleezio> knome, sweet, thanks, alt+rightclick will work fine
<mrkramps> sleezio, you can use a different theme to increase the window border
<mrkramps> theme = window manager tyle
<mrkramps> *style
<sleezio> thanks, i'll look into those options as well
<priuon> hello. I am using ssh to teletype to my server. How can I monitor the pts on the server. Could fork be a solution?
<MeXTuX> I have a Dell Latitude E6420 and want to disable suspension when I close the lid. Previously it had Bodhi Linux installed and there was an option to disable ACPI events. Now I entered Xfce Power Manager and chose "Do nothing" on both "On AC" and "On battery" but it is still happening. I have a dock with two monitors attached to it by the way
<MeXTuX> Xubuntu version: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS"
<mrkramps> MeXTuX, https://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<MeXTuX> Thank you!!!
<MeXTuX> HandleLidSwitch=ignore made the trick :D
<xubuntu50w> Hy, some screenshots of xubuntu show icons at the bottom of the desktop (as with the Mac). When I am goig to the official site of xubuntu --> screenshots, i don't see the icons at the bottom. Thanks
<xubuntu60w> Hi, everybody...
<xubuntu60w> I'm looking for help. Is somebody speak french ?
<ochosi> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ochosi> xubuntu60w: ^
<xubuntu60w> Thank you
<ochosi> de rien
<xubuntu60w> I will try a few with my english...
<ochosi> sure
<xubuntu60w> I suppose it's not a big problem...
<xubuntu60w> So, I've install xubuntu 14.04, and I'm trying to install some softwares... Like audacious...
<xubuntu60w> But, it's tell me...Les paquets suivants contiennent des dépendances non satisfaites :  audacious : Dépend: audacious-plugins (>= 3.6.2) mais ne sera pas installé              Dépend: libaudcore3 (= 3.6.2-1~webupd8~trusty0) mais ne sera pas installé E: Impossible de corriger les problèmes, des paquets défectueux sont en mode « garder en l'état ».
<xubuntu60w> Hum... Sorry, it's in french
<xubuntu60w> I try to install skype too, but impossible...
<xubuntu60w> Sometime, it's tell me to do sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<xubuntu60w> But when when I do fix-missing, nothing new...
<xubuntu60w> Is there something to do to fix my problem ?
<ochosi> strange, so this is a clean install of xubuntu 14.04?
<xubuntu60w> It's seem
<ochosi> one thing you can try is switch to a different repository
<ochosi> open xfce4-settings-manager, then open "software & updates"
<xubuntu60w> I do reinstallation today... With formatting my disk
<xubuntu60w> Ok
<xubuntu60w> I'm following you
<xubuntu60w> This is the result of fix-missing : Les paquets suivants contiennent des dépendances non satisfaites :  audacious : Dépend: audacious-plugins (>= 3.6.2) mais ne sera pas installé              Dépend: libaudcore3 (= 3.6.2-1~webupd8~trusty0) mais ne sera pas installé E: Impossible de corriger les problèmes, des paquets défectueux sont en mode « garder en l'état ».
<ochosi> yes, i understand
<xubuntu60w> Ok
<ochosi> however, get to this tab and change the repository where it says "server for austria" http://i.imgur.com/OG74Xnk.png
<xubuntu60w> Ok
<mrkramps> there's a ppa active
<xubuntu60w> I try this and I tell you
<ochosi> oh indeed mrkramps :)
<mrkramps> audacious-plugins depends on a different version of libaudcore3 than available
<ochosi> thanks for reading closely ;)
<xubuntu60w> Thanks for your responses
<mrkramps> ochosi, second time same problem today =)
<xubuntu60w> :)
<xubuntu60w> One question... Do I choose any adress ? (in Austria)
<xubuntu60w> It's seem it's updating...
<xubuntu60w> :)
<ochosi> xubuntu60w: no, just choose any other french server, then again, the real problem is what mrkramps pointed out. you're using a PPA and that is causing the problem
<xubuntu60w> Ok
<xubuntu60w> I'm tell you that in a few moment ;)
<xubuntu60w> IT'S WORK :)
<xubuntu60w> Good job ! :)
<xubuntu60w> (y)
<xubuntu60w> Thanks you
<ochosi> de rien ;)
<xubuntu60w> Wait a minute please
<xubuntu60w> You tell at first if I  wanted to join a french chat, I need to -->  /join #ubuntu-qc.
<xubuntu60w> Where I have to write this ? please
<xubuntu60w> At the same place where I'm writing ?
<xubuntu60w>  /join #ubuntu-qc.
<ochosi> yes
<ochosi> just without the space in the beginning
<xubuntu60w> Ok ;)
<xubuntu60w> Thanks
<xubuntu60w> You're a good man (y)
<xubuntu60w> Thanks again, cause I never expect to have answer so quickly
<xubuntu60w> Peace ;)
<genii> -qc is for the Canadian french speakers, -fr is the catch-all for all other french speakers
<xubuntu35w> can anyone point me to the md5 value on the xubuntu website - just downloaded the iso but cant find the value?
<xubuntu35w> may I ask a question?
<xubuntu35w> anyone home?
<bekks> Sure.
<xubuntu35w> can I ask a simple question?
<bekks> !ask | xubuntu35w
<ubottu> xubuntu35w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu35w> I just downlloaded 14.04.3 via bittorent.  I cant find the md5 value to compare to on the web site - what am I missing?
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/MD5SUMS though the torrent itself will verify.
<xubuntu35w> the bittorrent client automatically verifies?
<bekks> It verifies whatever it downloaded - which may differ from the original on the official website.
<xubuntu35w> so do I care then, if I used used a torrent file?  Sorry - just not sure I m getting this
<bekks> Yes, you do care.
<xubuntu35w> then were do I find the compare value on the web site?
<bekks> You've just been given a link by Unit193 :)
<xubuntu35w> why could I not find that on the xubuntu org website where I downloaded it from, I have to wonder?
<xubuntu35w> That does check out though - thanks Unit193 - though still confused about the source
<Unit193> Click any country name, and there's the MD5sums file.  Sure.
<Unit193> Since you downloaded the torrent off of torrents.ubuntu.com, one should be able to presume the embedded checksum should be good.
<xubuntu35w> actually, it was xubuntu.org
<xubuntu35w> Anyway, thanks for the help bekks and Unit93  - looks like Im good
#xubuntu 2015-08-12
<xubuntu22w> is anyone there?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu22w, don't ask that question.  ask your support question.
<xubuntu22w> I have 15.04 running on a laptop. For the most part things work well, but I've continually been struggling with a black screen after logging in, unlocking the screen saver or switching users. I was able to fix the problem for a while but now it is back with a vengence. Any suggestions on how to correct this problme?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu22w, screensaver?  xubuntu recommends removal of screensaver.
<xubuntu22w> When this happens I have to do a hard reboot, Ctrl+Alt+F1 2 3 4 what ever doesn't help
<xubuntu22w> there is no screen saver, whatever is there by default
<xubuntu22w> when the screen locks it goes black
<xubuntu22w> when I hit a key I get a login prompt, after logging in it goes black again, more than 50% of the time
<cfhowlett> xubuntu22w, dpgk -l | grep xscreensaver               xscreensaver is known to conflict with lightlocker
<xubuntu22w> I assume you ment dpkg, there is no screen saver retruned from that command
<xubuntu22w> though in lightlocker settings it has a section that says lock the screen when screensaver is activated, don't know if that is an indicator of part of the problem
<cfhowlett> xubuntu22w, I was specifically referencing item #1  http://xubuntu.org/news/5-things-to-do-after-upgrading-from-12-04-to-14-04/
<xubuntu22w> This was a fresh install of 15.04 there is no xscreensaver
<xubuntu22w> I literally hear crickets...
<parlabane> what does one use in xubuntu to format and repartition a hdd... been looking through the menus and can't seem to find anything
<cfhowlett> !gparted | parlabane,
<ubottu> parlabane,: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<parlabane> does anything come preinstallad ?
<parlabane> ok thanks cfhowlett
<parlabane> gparted doesn't seem to be installed! will have to do that
<parlabane> so it doesn't come with like a disks. porgram like the ubuntu does ?
<brainwash> xubuntu22w: I suggest that you actually disable/remove light-locker and install xscreensaver instead
<xubuntu79d> has anyone here had trouble starting xubuntu after the 15.04 update?
<knome> xubuntu79d, why don't you ask about your problem so people can potentially help with that?
<xubuntu79d> OK - the only way I can start xubuntu is to hold shift down, then select recovery mode. Then I can select from the menu to resume a normal startup and it works.
<xubuntu80w> argh. Xubuntu installer ate my encrypted partition. no warnings were given. :(
<xubuntu80w> It feels kind of crappy that an issue for this was opened nearly 6 years ago and yet this is still a problem. :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-crypto/+bug/420080
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420080 in partman-crypto (Debian) "Configure encrypted volumes destroys existing data" [Unknown,New]
<xubuntu80w> and also as someone has posted from links in at least one of the few bug reports: this is as easy to check for as looking for "LUKS" as the first few characters of the drive. :( :(
<xubuntu80w> I would have expected something like: "This already looks like an encrypted partition, are you sure we want to destroy all of your data?"
<xubuntu80w> (and it kills the data before hitting next. argh.)
<holstein> xubuntu80w: did you have backups?
<xubuntu80w> of course not, hahahaha. :( :(
<xubuntu80w> so everything is gone. this is just a "woe is me, I know my data is gone"
<xubuntu80w> holstein: the next question you'll probably ask is: "will you have backups now that you were burnt?" /me nods
<holstein> ouch.. im sorry to hear that.. in the future, i say, just try and keep up with best practices on that kind of thing, as much as possible..
<xubuntu80w> I do for all servers. this was just my desktop. Not really anything that important there. still sucks to lose all my bookmarks and such.
<holstein> i just assume, any installer, or partitioner could break things. but, its becuase i had a similar experience with another OS years back..
<xubuntu80w> at the point when everything was half broken and I was undergoing the attempt of "wow my system is screwed up from 14.10 -> 15.04, let me reinstall Xubuntu over the previous"
<xubuntu80w> I should have done backups at that point
<holstein> well, sounds like that happened..
<holstein> anyways, sorry to hear you lost data..
<xubuntu80w> er, I mean of course earlier. but definitely at that point
<xubuntu80w> holstein: do you know how the installer gets baked into xubuntu? it feels like this should at least be fixed so it doesn't happen to me or others in the future. :-/
<holstein> xubuntu80w: AFAIK, this will not be specific to xubuntu or xfce..
<xubuntu80w> I think Ubuntu uses a slightly different installer
<xubuntu80w> but yes, Kubuntu for instance probably also uses (ubiquity?)
<xubuntu07d> Hi. I have a simple question. Where do I find the checksum to verify my download? I been searching the website but can't seem to find it.
<GridCube> !checksums
<GridCube> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GridCube> also xubuntu07d if you open any of the mirrors you get a lot of files containing all sorts of sums, http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/
<xubuntu07d> that's great! thanks!
<HaroldV> Hi
<knome> hello
<HaroldV> where are you from ?
<knome> do you have a support question?
<HaroldV> yes
<HaroldV> do you speak spanish ?
<knome> !es | HaroldV
<ubottu> HaroldV: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<HaroldV> Muchas Gracias :)
<a1fa> any remmina users in here?
<tgm4883> running 15.04 here on my laptop. Occasionally when I resume from standby, after login I'll get a blank screen (without backlight as well). Pointers on where to start looking at this?
<tgm4883> switching to TTY1 works fine
<Unit193> Are you using late locking/
<tgm4883> late locking?
<Unit193> 15.04 uses light-locker, which has a feature called 'late-locking'.  I believe the claim of that is less problems with black screen bugs, but alas I don't know much on this topic.
<Unit193> (I don't use light-locker.)
<tgm4883> I've not setup anything like that I think, but I'll take a look
<xubuntu98w> Hi everyboby :)
<xubuntu98w> I need some help to install "Git" on my Ubuntu Studio (14.04)...
<xubuntu98w> Is there someone know how to do, please ?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install git
#xubuntu 2015-08-13
<xubuntu98w> Yes.. But it return to me : Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait Construction de l'arbre des dépendances        Lecture des informations d'état... Fait E: Impossible de trouver le paquet git
<xubuntu98w> Thanks for your answer
<xubuntu98w> I try to change the server...
<bazhang> first sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get upgrade and try again
<xubuntu98w> I got the same problem
<xubuntu98w> Ok
<xubuntu98w> Thank you. I this this
<xubuntu98w> I tell you what happen after that
<tgm4883> Hmm, my issue seems to be related to lightdm, not so much light locker I think
<xubuntu23w> hello
<xubuntu98w> Hi
<xubuntu23w> is there an easy way to always mount a ntfs disk with xubunut
<xubuntu98w> Hmmm... same thing than before :(
<xubuntu98w> weird
<xubuntu98w> Who can tell me how can I join chat in french please ? (I'm french :( )
<drc1> !fr | xubuntu98w
<ubottu> xubuntu98w: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu98w> Thanks
<R0B_ROD> Anyone try to build LinuxFromScratch on xubuntu?
<bazhang> R0B_ROD, its not lfs if its on something else
<R0B_ROD> bazhang, Using xubuntu as host
<R0B_ROD> bazhang, It crashed SalixOS (slack)
<bazhang> R0B_ROD, if you mean a vm, thats not related to xubuntu at all
<R0B_ROD> Kernel panic doing glibx make check
<R0B_ROD> Nope not a vm
<bazhang> what is salixOS
<R0B_ROD> Im using xubuntu now to see if it doesnt panix
 * R0B_ROD points to google
<drc1> R0B_ROD: It might help to ask on #salix if that's what you used
<bazhang> R0B_ROD, try the lfs channel, its not related to xubuntu at all
<drc1> bazhang: a Slack derivative
<R0B_ROD> drc1, no doubt but no need
<R0B_ROD> it relates in terms of stability as a host for a chroot
<drc1> I give up...must check for a full moon
<R0B_ROD> Any how ... anyone done the glibc make check in xubuntu?
<a1fa> anybody else having issues with indicator-plugin in 15.04?
<m0r0n> Hello. My laptop is having an issue where when I open from suspend, the welcome screen loads. If I log into a previous session the screen goes black. If I login to a guest session everything is fine. I'm using an nvidia card using ppa drivers and I'm in Xubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> why ppa
<m0r0n> I've been told that's the best to go to if the official don't work out of the box
<bazhang> you are crossposting
<bazhang> stick with the #ubuntu thread
<m0r0n> Okay
<Guest7322> i have a problem with Xubuntu 14.04 Menulibre
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest7322> I wanted to edit the SKype entry in the menu, to start up using webcamWrapper.sh (which is put in bin directory in the home directory)
<Guest7322> so edited it, and saved it. now i have 4 skype entries under the internet category and cannot remove them. i opened up menulibre.. dragged the skype entries down with the arrow keys out of internet category and removed them. then saved it.
<Guest7322> now the entries are still in the menu, but NOT in menulibre anymore
<Guest7322> i even restarted xubuntu as well
<Guest7322> i also installed alacarte to do it the "old" way but skype entries are not there. there was 1 which i deleted... now i still have 4 entries which cant be removed
<cfhowlett> Guest7322, consider asking the experts #xfc3
<cfhowlett> #xfce
<krytarik> Guest7322: You'll find them in your "~/.local/share/applications" anyway.
<Guest7322> yes, but the question is about menulibre, not about the application itself
<Guest7322> menulibre is a pain in the ***
<Guest7322> it does not actually delete items
<Guest7322> and why does it make a new "skype" entry after just modifying the entry that was in there? it does not show up the modified entries, but only 1 in menulibre..
<Guest7322> now menulibre does not show any skype entry but the applications menu still shows 4 entries
<Guest7322> krytarik, i can see them in /home/mike/.local/share/applications/ indeed...
<Guest7322> but why the hard way? it seems MenuLibre is not doing a good job then...
<xubuntu45d> Hi. I'm wondering if anyone could help me with my wifi issue. My internet connection keeps disconnecting. Sometimes I just need to disable then re-enable wifi to get it to work. At other times I need to reboot it to get the wifi to work again.
<ObrienDave> you can also ask in #ubuntu     Many more people there to help with this issue
<xubuntu45d> how do I get there?
<pjotter> "/j #ubuntu"
<ObrienDave> or right-click the channelname, "join channel"
<pjotter> Does anybody in here use quake terminal on Xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> not i
<pjotter> When I open up a terminal and start mouspad and trhen close mousepad, the focus should return to terminal, right?
<ObrienDave> not sure, don't think so
<pjotter> I'm just trying to figure this out. When I open a nomral terminal, open mouspad and close mouspad, the focus goes back to terminal.
<pjotter> But when I open a terminal and set it to "always on top" and do the same, the focus doesn;t go to terminal.
<pjotter> Guake has similar behaviour except it never regains focus.
<pjotter> Maybe it has got something to do that the system doesn't 'see' Guake as a normal application?
<ObrienDave> so, clicking the terminal window is difficult because....?
<pjotter> ObrienDave: It breaks my workflow
<ObrienDave> *blinks* wow
<pjotter> I do a lot of stuff from terminal and if I have to click on it everytime I close an app that was started from terminal, well... that's a lot of useless clicks.
<R0B_ROD> is there an easy way to upgrade to current 15?
<R0B_ROD> dist-upgrade
<mrkramps> R0B_ROD, from which version?
<R0B_ROD> Im on LTS 14
<R0B_ROD> trying to get on the updated toolchain
<mrkramps> R0B_ROD, you can use 'do-release-upgrade' on the command line
<R0B_ROD> oh ok great
<R0B_ROD> thanks mrkramps
<mrkramps> R0B_ROD, otherwise new releases should be announced by the update-manager if configured for STS releases
<sorinello> Unit193, yes you are, but I was on the wrong channel. Do you know any easy way to transform a standard xubuntu intru a xubuntu-core distro ?
<Unit193> Well, I suppose you could diff the manifests and remove the applications added.
<sorinello> Unit193,  so removing everytinh related to xfce and then re-installing the xubuntu-core metapackage won't do the trick ?
<Unit193> Xfce would be the thing in common, stuff like evince and other office applications wouldn't be there.
<Unit193> I'd also think it'd be easier to just remove applications you don't use rather than trying to get a 'core' install.
<sorinello> I see. Just FYI, the *core idea is very nice, I convinced 2 people to use it at work and they are very happy with it
<sorinello> since they have DDs's on their machines and not a lot of space for useless apps
<sorinello> *SSD's
<mrkramps> quite small SSDs i guess
<sorinello> 120 GB
<mrkramps> oO
<sorinello> but put on those a windows OS, on top a VM with xubuntu + IDE and other dev tools
<mrkramps> as a matter of fact the size difference between core and default is about 500MB ?!
<mrkramps> ah ok, makes sense
<sorinello> and also the ram is scarce, I guess *core consumes less than default
<drc> mrkramps: are you talking about ios size on installed size?
<drc> s/ios/iso
<mrkramps> iso
<sorinello> since it doesn't come with all sorts of daemons and stuff
<mrkramps> cannot calculate installed size on the fly =P
 * drc reminds himself NOT to type while rubbing his eyes :(
<drc> sorinello: how much ram are we talking about?
<sorinello> 8 gigs
<drc> 8 gigs == "scarce" ?
<sorinello> try only to imagine that Firefox or Chrome can eat up to 2-3 :)
<sorinello> drc, if you're in the java/scala world, yes
<drc> No thanks, I still have a little of my sanity left :)
<sorinello> not everybody that uses linux writes code in C :P
<drc> oh, and you were talking about vm's...sorry. missed that.
<sorinello> yes, basically all the dev is done inside the VM, and the VM is on top of Windows (corporate policy)
<sorinello> and compiling scala code, eats a ton of RAM
<Clippng> hi, I just got an x220 thinkpad and I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 (very new to Gnu/linux, just installed)), and the trackpad is all sorts of fucked. lots of random jumps, etc
<Clippng> any idea what I can do to get it to work normally?
<knome> Clippng, please note that this is a family-friendly channel and adjust language considering that
<Clippng> my bad :')
<ochosi> Clippng: i'm afraid that might be a driver issue
<ochosi> googling might get you further, i had a similar issue on my dell xps13
<ochosi> also, a newer version of xubuntu might help
<ochosi> cause it ships a newer kernel hence potentially better support for your trackpad
<ochosi> you could try a live session of 15.04 to  see whether that helps
<Clippng> how would I go amongst updating? complete reinstall? or is there a terminal command I can do
<ochosi> you could upgrade, but that would involve upgrading to 14.10 and then 15.04
<ochosi> before upgrading or doing a clean install i would definitely check out the live session to be sure it improves your situation
<Clippng> wish I knew what that was lol
<Clippng> (live session)
<ochosi> right, download the image of 15.04 and create a bootable usb stick
<knome> the live session is what you get when you boot xubuntu from a disk and select "try ubuntu"
<ochosi> and then that ^ :)
<mrkramps> Clippng, you touchpad's functionality seems broken or is it just feeling very sensitive?
<mrkramps> i guess he's affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1042069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042069 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Jumpy Mouse Cursor using Thinkpad X230 Touchpad" [Low,Expired]
<mrkramps> could be fixed with configuring the input device
<Clippng> I saw that thread mrkramps, it seems to my issue
<Clippng> and comment #15 is supposedly the fix? but I wasn't sure what to do with that
<Clippng> (new to gnu/linux) :( lol
<Clippng> comment #49 says it works when pasted into an existing/new conf file in the directory, but permission gets denied when I attempt to do that
<mrkramps> Clippng, you need the according permissions to write system files
<mrkramps> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Clippng> so i would sudo create new file /user/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-thinkpad-touchpad.conf
<Clippng> and then paste the stuff in it?
<mrkramps> it is a configuration file
<mrkramps> probably the easiest way ist to install gksu
<mrkramps> and then run the texteditor with sudo
<mrkramps> or _not_ sudo, but gksudo
<Clippng> I have it
<Clippng> i did gksudo edit /user/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf (an existing file)
<Clippng> got no write permissions
<mrkramps> oO
<ochosi> not in the sudoers file?
<mrkramps> gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-thinpad-touchpad.conf
<Clippng> ok, it opened a bare notepad
<Clippng> paste that comment from #15 in?
<mrkramps> not the whole comment
<mrkramps> from Section to EndSection only
<Clippng> ye
<Clippng> then save? save as?
<mrkramps> save as /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-touchpad.conf
<Clippng> in what folder
<mrkramps> etc
<mrkramps> X11
<mrkramps> xorg.conf.d
<mrkramps> file name: 50-touchpad.conf
<mrkramps> if xorg.conf.d does not exist, create this directory
<Clippng> ok, got it
<Clippng> now update or anything?
<mrkramps> just log out and in again
<mrkramps> if it does not help → reboot
<Clippng> sweet, I think comment #14 made it significantly better
<Clippng> thank you so much mrkramps , ochosi , knome, etc :)
<ochosi> good to hear :)
<Clippng> are there any sites you'd recommend reading through to get a better understanding of xubuntu in general?
<knome> docs.xubuntu.org
<knome> also found under menu -> help
<mrkramps> http://xubuntu.org/ http://xfce.org/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<Clippng> thanks
<pjotter> Does anybody know how to permanently change the background image of lightdm-gtk-greeter? Now it just seems to copy what is on the desktop. I want to permanently set it to another image if that's possible?
<mrkramps> pjotter, in 15.04 there is a tool called lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings
<mrkramps> otherwise change the configuration file
<pjotter> Ok, I'm using 14.04 I'll have a look if I have the tool also
<pjotter> Nope. Alas, no such tool. Also in repo's.
<mrkramps> configuration file should be /et/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<mrkramps> --et ++etc
<mrkramps> pjotter, the background image for lightdm may not reside in your /home afaik
<pjotter> mrkramps: Yes, figures.
<pjotter> This is a bit strange. Right now it has "background=/lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo/wallpaper.png"
<pjotter> But when I view taht image.. it is not the image I see when I log in.
<pjotter> I'll try editing to point to something else and see what happens.
<pjotter> Alright. That did nothing actually.
<pjotter> Somehow it's using my desktop wallpaper as the wallpaper for lightdm-greeter
<pjotter> Does anybody know how to change the wallpaper for the lightdm-greeter thing?
<mrkramps> sry, devs probably changed something since i tried this last time
#xubuntu 2015-08-14
<MrNaz-R> ive got a laptop running xubuntu... how do i figure out what verion of xubuntu is on it ??
<MrNaz-R> ????
<MrNaz-R> (sorry abotut the ?s)
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> MrNaz-R, ^'
<MrNaz-R> thanks
<xubuntu375> Has anyone installed zebra printers for label printing?
<xubuntu375> Has anyone installed zebra printers for label printing? anyone!
<Guest88691> is there any android emulator for xubuntu? please help me
<knome> what exactly are you trying to do?
<Guest88691> i installed genymotion in xubuntu.When i open a android device only black screen is coming
<VascoPCR> heyy
<parlabane> hey
<VascoPCR> can someone teach me to install khali tools in xubunto? pls (i heard it was possibel
<VascoPCR> *possible
<VascoPCR> whatever im not english
<parlabane> not something i have done before
<parlabane> something like this perharps ? : http://rumyittips.com/how-to-add-a-backtrack-or-kali-tools-in-ubuntu/
<VascoPCR> yahp
<koegs> i would rather run kali in a virtualbox vm than bugging my normal xubuntu installation
<VascoPCR> yahp but my pc is really bad and i have no disk space... and xubunto is the only linuxx distro i can run
<VascoPCR> annd thx i will chek the link
<koegs> VascoPCR: you can also install kali 2.0 lite which uses XFCE as the DE
<VascoPCR> y, maybe ill do it... thx ( srry for bad english
<Jumpman> I installed xubuntu on my laptop via flash drive, I used UNetbootin to create the bootable drive. After install I restart, and it says "No bootable device". How can I fix this?
<cfhowlett> Jumpman, md5sum your .iso and your usb
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Jumpman
<ubottu> Jumpman: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jumpman> When I type in "cd download_directory" in cp it says No such file or directory
<mrkramps> oO
<holstein> in ubuntu's , its "Download"
<holstein> but, dont overthink it, you are just navigating to the directory the iso is downloaded to.. so, you input there whatever is needed
<holstein> ~/Download ,likely
<xubuntu71w> Hi.  Using an external monitor as extension to right with xrandr causes the focused window to display on bottom instead of on top of other windows.  Xubuntu 12.04.  Any fix?
<w30> I had my box lockup on me and had to push the power button. Now I can't open libreoffice. I get: LibreOffice 4.4-Fatal Error The application cannot be started. User installation could not be completed. OK
<w30> gksu soffice works
<w30> help???
<drc> This is just a guess, so if you get a better answer, use it :)  I'd try renaming ~/config/libreoffice (so it it doesn't work you can rename it back) and starting LO again.
<drc> er...~/.config.... (see the leading DOT :)
<w30> drc, I will give that a go.
<w30> Hey, you guys are all right!  That worked. The check is in the mail.
<drc> Glad it worked.
<w30> I was writing a windows 10 iso when it locked up. I thought maybe Redmond had something to do with it   :=)
<pjotter> Hello everybody. I ran into a problem with indicator-sound (it's the sound setting thing on the panel). When I click "sound settings" on the menu, it doesn't open pavucontrol anymore. Pavucontrol runs fine from terminal though. Any ideas?
<pjotter> brb...
<pjotter> Ok. So I traced my problem to the fact that I log in as a "xfce session" Appearently pavucontrol can't be invokes by indicator-sound in that session. Problem is: I can only choose "xfce session" at login. Any ideas how to add "xubuntu session" to the lightdm-greeter?
<drc> OK...how did you install $WHATEVER you installed?  i.e., Xubuntu. Ubuntu + xfce, etc?
<pjotter> drc I'm on Xubuntu 14.04
<pjotter> Just reinstalled xubuntu-desktop. Hoping that will do the trick?
<drc> Well, that throws my idea out the window:(
<drc> that was my idea :)
<pjotter> Yesterday I reinstalled the lightdm-greeter. I thought taht everything went well, but appearently I lost the "Xubuntu session" option in the process.
<pjotter> Ok, I will log out and in to see if the reinstall of xubuntu-desktop changed anything. brb...
<pjotter> Hurray! I actually fixed something for a change :D
<pjotter> reinstall xubuntu-desktop did the trick
<pjotter> Now indicator-sound->pavucontrol works again.
<pjotter> thanks drc
<drc> np...you thought of it :)
<pjotter> It's always nice if someone is willing to help
<drc> Lots of folks here willing to help. the problem is finding the right time when someone'
<drc> s here that has an answwer :)
<yoLo_> i need help, i have been using an sdcard for the past 3 weeks without a problem suddenly i have just realized that the sdcard has become write protected i can even modify the files on it
<yoLo_> how do i revert it back
<yoLo_> i have tried using chmod on the mass storage but it doesnt work
<drc> Does your sdcard have lock/slider (whatever it's called) on it?
<yoLo_> yes it does..
<drc> and is it locked?
<yoLo_> but i have its actually a micro sdcard that i insert into a micro sdcard socket
<yoLo_> nope i havent checked it
<yoLo_> if i use the lock slider on a micro sdcard and then remove it from the slot will it still remain write protected ?
<joey_> on my desktop pc it wont suspend it just makes the screen black and when i move the mouse i see a login screen
<joey_> 15.04 anybody know
<yoLo_> joey_:  this might be a glitch they have to fix
<yoLo_> i remember having a similar problem
<yoLo_> my computer goes into suspend but when i wake it up the pc wakes but the screen remains in suspend
<joey_> i think it might have been modemmanager
<joey_> i removed it and now it suspends
<yoLo_> good
<yoLo_> drc: thanks for the help
<joey_> because i remembered modemmanager was always causing mint to take forever to shutdown if it ever
<joey_> clem said to remove it and it fixed it
<joey_> how come in ubuntu now when you press alt f2 and you try and log in no matter if you give the right password its always wrong
<joey_> did they gimp it or is it just a bug
#xubuntu 2015-08-15
<R0B_ROD> Can I just run grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg with my partition sd6 mounted and grun will find my other OS and make a boot entry or is there more?
<R0B_ROD> although I dont see the grub menu by default with xubuntu
<Jumpman> How do I make the xchat irc icon go away on the tray?
<drc> Time to quit for the day...it's getting really lame in here.
<martysia> hiya
<martysia> my issue is: no network manager, no automatic wifi detection (it showed a prompt when system booted that there are networks available and I need to use the network manager to choose the network but there is no network manager)
<martysia> and there is a problem because the logging off or switching off button in the system doesn't work
<martysia> I need to witch my computer off using the button on the computer itself when I want to stop using Xubuntu
<Unit193> martysia: Do you have network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed?  Is this a strange setup of Xubuntu?
<martysia> where do I check that?
<martysia> it's really messed up I think
<martysia> because before I had Ubuntu
<martysia> and since there were problems with it
<martysia> I have installed a XFce on Ubuntu
<martysia> but there were still some issues with that
<martysia> so one guy on polish ubuntu channel
<martysia> instructed me on how to install Xubuntu
<martysia> instead of Ubuntu Xfce
<martysia> on running system
<martysia> using the command line
<martysia> and then...
<martysia> everything was fine
<martysia> but then I changed the ISP
<martysia> and now the network manager doens't work
<ScottDallas> is there a good general linux chat?
<knome> ##linux ?
 * ScottDallas gives thumbs up emoji
<ToeTag> #linuxdistrocommunity
<ScottDallas> cool! thanks I'm checking that out too
<ToeTag> no prob
<xubuntu50w> hi, I'm new to Xubuntu as of yesterday, things are good except for my CD-DVD R&W.... it worked in Windows 7...?
<ToeTag> xubuntu50w, when you insert a cd, what happens (if anything)
<xubuntu50w> nothing..!
<ToeTag> xubuntu50w, does any cd icon show up on your desktop?
<xubuntu50w> no sir, it did, then it disapeared...
<ToeTag> xubuntu50w, did you install from CD/DVD or usb?
<xubuntu50w> usb
<Cdrom> Hello guys I m having some troubles installing xubuntu dual booted with win 7.  I follow a guide on how to install win 7 first and then I got the basic knowledge on how to use gparted
<ToeTag> when you re-insert a cd, does the drive appear to be mechanically working? any spinning inside, lights flashing outside?
<Cdrom> But after I create the partitions gparted doesn't read the sda1 and 2 of Windows
<Cdrom> Can anybody help me?
<xubuntu50w> yes it seems to be..
<ToeTag> Cdrom, can you put a link for the instructions you've been following, and tell me where you got stuck
<ToeTag> xubuntu50w, when you re-insert the CD/DVD, does it show up for a moment on the desktop and then disappear or was that just the first time
<xubuntu50w> ToeTag, I ran the inxi -Fx to create hardware list, its not listed in the printout..
<xubuntu50w> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu#TOC-Install-missing-drivers-and-firmware... didnt get stuck...
<ToeTag> xubuntu50w, oh sorry i was referring to that other person that asked a question about the instructions she/he was using
<mrkramps> xubuntu50w, can you show us after inserting the cd the output of 'dmesg | tail' in a pastebin
<Cdrom> Yes I got stuck at the end of partition creations
<Cdrom> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-xubuntu.html
<xubuntu50w> hang on a sec..
<ToeTag> Cdrom, do you already have windows installed?
<Cdrom> As I was saying gparted has problems reading devsda1 and 2
<Cdrom> Yes I have
<Cdrom> I just reinstalled it after format
<martysia> why does the network manager not detecting the wifi's available?
<martysia> do I always need to ad my wifi manually?
<ToeTag> Cdrom, great. Okay one important part of this article he leaves out is that he already 'made space' for the linux install - do you know if your hard disk has some 'unallocated' space for the linux install?
<Cdrom> Yes it has....  256, 78 gbs
<xubuntu50w> got a screen from Parole Media Player, also error: GStreamer backend error-"Could not initialise Xv output....."
<ToeTag> Cdrom, great- what happens when you open gparted
<Cdrom> It happens that it reads devsda1 with 100 mb,  system required, boot
<ToeTag> Cdrom, not other partitions are shown under "partition" column?
<Cdrom> And devsda2 with a space of 2xx gb plus unallocated of 256
<Cdrom> Yes sorry I wrote it in 2 times
<ToeTag> Cdrom, it sounds like you should be fine to install your linux onto /dev/sda2
<xubuntu50w> <mrkramps> you here..?
<mrkramps> xubuntu50w, yes
<Cdrom> Mmmm the problem is that when gparted finishes creating the partitions a lot of errors occur
<Cdrom> And appears a red simple near the two first partitions
<ToeTag> Cdrom, I can probably find you some better instructions than this article. Have you done a linux install before?
<Cdrom> On ether thing when I boot xubuntu CD it appears :ACC probe, failed
<Cdrom> No,  first time for me
<xubuntu50w> <mrkramps>  got a screen from Parole Media Player, also error: GStreamer backend error-"Could not initialise Xv output....."
<ToeTag> Cdrom, okay so if something goes wrong here, will you be able to re-install windows?
<Cdrom> Yes
<ToeTag> okay great, so, you just might need a few tries, but once you get it, it will make so much more sense
<ToeTag> let me try to find you some more simple instructions that will be a little cleaner
<Cdrom> Thank you very much
<ToeTag> Cdrom, do you know how to resize partitions inside of windows?
<ToeTag> have you done it before
<Cdrom> Yes I do
<mrkramps> xubuntu50w, i never ask for screen or parole media player
<mrkramps> *asked
<xubuntu50w> I'm new to Xubuntu as of yesterday, I had Ubuntu, DVD didnt work in it wither
<xubuntu50w> sorry, *either
<mrkramps> and i never asked for the story of your life
<Cdrom> Yes toetqg
<Cdrom> Toetag
<mrkramps> just show us the output of 'dmesg | tail' after inserting a cd/dvd
<ToeTag> Cdrom, in the interest of time/learning - I would try to *install* xubuntu right now (don't worry about using gparted)
<Cdrom> Ok
<ToeTag> Cdrom, so this would mean: reboot, and then ask questions if you run into any on the installer
<Cdrom> I just did
<Cdrom> Ok
<xubuntu50w> james@james-GA-A75M-UD2H:~$ dmesg | tail [ 2768.316515] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:08:2e:5f:8a:fb:fd:08:00 SRC=192.243.25.90 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=28 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=1 ID=0 DF PROTO=2  [ 2809.530130] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=33:33:00:00:00:01:00:0c:42:07:71:37:86:dd SRC=fe80:0000:0000:0000:020c:42ff:fe07:7137 DST=ff02:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001 LEN=177 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=1 FLOWLBL=0 PROTO=UDP SPT=5678
<Cdrom> Another thing
<Cdrom> I don't find gparted in system,  admin etc I find it by typing in terminal sudo g parted
<ToeTag> Cdrom, are you booted into the live cd?
<Cdrom> Yes
<ToeTag> Cdrom, yeah, it's in the menu, I think it's under 'settings' which is kind of confusing since it is an application
<Cdrom> Ok
<ToeTag> hopefully you won't need to use gparted
<ToeTag> the installer has its own partitioning tool
<ToeTag> and if you have free space on the hard disk, and windows is bootable, you should be fine
<Cdrom> So direct install instead of gparted?
<ToeTag> Cdrom, yes
<ToeTag> but during the install be on the lookout for the step where it asks how to do the install
<ToeTag> it will give you some options
<ToeTag> like "replace current operating system"
<ToeTag> "install alongside...."
<ToeTag> etc
<ToeTag> you'll want to install alongside
<Cdrom> Ok it s still charging I tell you asap
<Cdrom> Ok i selected it and go for it
<ToeTag> okay if this doesn't work I found you some better instructions too
<Cdrom> Ok just wrote name,  pc. Name etc I ll let you know asap
<ToeTag> Cdrom, I know this is a pain to deal with if you are new to it - but once you get the hang of it - all of this resizing, partitioning, MBR/GPT, formatting stuff gets a lot easier
<ToeTag> and you'll get a lot more comfortable doing installs and such
<ScottDallas> it messes with my brain seeing people talking to Cdrom, I picture the hardware
<Cdrom> Ok
<ScottDallas> and yes, I second what ToeTag says
<ToeTag> it was just completely mysterious to me when i first installed linux
<ToeTag> i don't know if ubuntu still provides wubi
<ScottDallas> is wubi a boot manager?
<ToeTag> it was this utility that you could just run inside of windows and it would do everything for you
<ScottDallas> ooooh
<ToeTag> it would do all the partitioning, install, mbr stuf
<ToeTag> stuff*
<ToeTag> yeah it was a nice entry point for real newcomers
<ScottDallas> I like doing it manually, being in control so I know exactly what file space to expect
<ScottDallas> that makes sense though
<ScottDallas> I've always felt, give linux less than Windows cause Linux can see Windows but not the other way around
<ToeTag> Yeah these days I'm mosly using VMs (using a mac due to software needs) but I would do the same
<Cdrom> Installer crashed
<ToeTag> cdrom did you get any error message?
<ScottDallas> Mac does vmware the best! You rockin fusion? Crap that sucks Cdrom, did you already cover what system you're trying to install xubuntu on?
<ToeTag> yeah vmware fusion. I'd rather only use Xubuntu natively but for music stuff I need the mac so this is 2nd best
<Cdrom> I did not specified any error but at the end of the report it says it may refer to the disk where I m installing to
<Cdrom> It*
<ToeTag> Cdrom,
<ToeTag> okay - no worries
<ToeTag> it may take a few tries
<ToeTag> It might be good to re-install windows from scratch
<ToeTag> and use *the whole* hard disk
<ScottDallas> negative (imho)
<ScottDallas> The windows install is a great place to prep your disk for a second OS
<Cdrom> Mmmm yes I already did it
<ToeTag> he's already been inside of gparted and I have no idea what got changed
<Cdrom> I followed that guideline
<ToeTag> or what condition the partitions are in
<ScottDallas> That is odd, makes me think you have hardware that just isn't happy about xubuntu... Sometimes I spend a lot of time downloading linux OS' to discover what works on my particular hardware
<Cdrom> Mmmmm anyway did you miss the part when I told you it says probe failed at the boot?  Or is it just a minor thing?
<ScottDallas> I've had good luck with xubuntu, fedora, and opensuse
<ToeTag> Cdrom, I did not see that
<ToeTag> could also be significant
<Cdrom> Yeah Scott I m trying xubuntu because I have to change my actual PC
<Cdrom> And I t can t run a good version of Ubuntu
<ToeTag> Cdrom, i would direct you to http://linux.about.com/od/LinuxNewbieDesktopGuide/ss/The-Ultimate-Windows-7-And-Ubuntu-Linux-Dual-Boot-Guide.htm#showall
<ToeTag> you can ignore things like backing up windows (since you have a fresh install anyways)
<ToeTag> but the idea is that you shouldn't have to use gparted in the process
<ToeTag> in my opinion, using it will just be more new stuff to learn and more confusing at this point
<ToeTag> Cdrom, another potential hang up is that sometimes downloads can get corrupted
<Cdrom> Mmm ok,  but I spent some hours learning and I should be fine with that
<ToeTag> so, if in this process you can't get things to work, it's worth verifying your xubuntu iso
<ToeTag> (which is another thing to learn about)
<Cdrom> I verified it when I downloaded
<ToeTag> other than that, all of the instructions that you will need should be in that article
<ToeTag> oh okay cool md5?
<Cdrom> Ok
<ToeTag> and that article is for ubuntu, but they use the same installer as xubuntu it will look almost identical
<Cdrom> Ok i ll try to use it
<Cdrom> Thank you very much for all informations,  dinner time for me,  I ll let you know,  bye.
<ToeTag> take care
<xubuntu50w> still here waiting..?
<ToeTag> xubuntu50w, did you put in a blank cd?
<ToeTag> or something like an audio cd?
<xubuntu50w> tried audio, now trying DVD movie
<mrkramps> xubuntu50w, have you installed all codecs?
<xubuntu50w> got no idea..?
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-addons
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<mrkramps> sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ToeTag> yeah, and i would also just do $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-*
<ToeTag> then then reboot and try again
<ToeTag> i don't know if your install instructions got to the point of updating the new system yet
<xubuntu50w> I did 1 @ at time, very slowly with all 10...thats all I know...
<xubuntu50w> Y
<xubuntu50w> got to reboot now...
<ToeTag> yep
<ScottDallas> is he having trouble with video/audio codecs?
<mrkramps> ScottDallas, he originally asked because of issues with his cd/dvd drive
<ToeTag> yeah that's a strange problem to troubleshoot - he said cds were showing up on his desktop briefly and then disappearing
<ToeTag> I've never experienced anything like that that wasn't hardware related
<mrkramps> probably his drive's just broken
<mrkramps> dunno how old his pc is
<ToeTag> right
<ScottDallas> reminds me of the usb cd rom drive i wanna buy on amazon, was checking driver support, haven't bouht it yet.. but if it always worked, then the internal hardware would be irrelevant until after it has been spoken for by the user
<ToeTag> I've been really lucky - haven't ever had any nasty surprise unsupported devices on linux
<ScottDallas> that's incredibly lucky, not even wifi?
<ToeTag> I have a little TP-Link usb wifi antenna that i got for kali linux and it works fine on linux but no support on my mac :D
<ScottDallas> kali! i almost forgot how well kali worked on my acer aspire one
<ScottDallas> THAT'S what i should do with my acer aspire one
<ToeTag> yeah. I'll tell you...kali linux was one of the snappiest distros I ever installed on a lenovo netbook i had
<ToeTag> I don't know how....but I swear it ran faster than debian with xfce
<mrkramps> hrhrhr
<mrkramps> NEVER!
<ToeTag> and the kali was a regular gnome-classic type desktop
<ScottDallas> wow you went lenovo with it! That's my favorite brand. Other than my stellar home build desktop, I'm all lenovo/thinkpad
<ToeTag> super mysterious but it was awesome
<ToeTag> yeah netbooks were the best
<ToeTag> i'm so sad they are on the way out
<mrkramps> ToeTag, would you mind telling me the chipset of your tp-link stick?
<ScottDallas> I admittedly tried Kali because I have the alfa network card and I was dating this girl that lived in the boonies and couldn't get cell or internet signal so I used Kali to monitor network in her area and see if we could use airng to crack a WEP. The results were negative lol
<ScottDallas> But still, I could see so far away it was awesome compared to what Win XP could see
<ToeTag> sure thing mrkramps let me get it - it works REALLY well and was super cheap
<ToeTag> yeah ScottDallas those things are a trip
<ToeTag> mrkramps, I believe it's Atheros AR9002U
<mrkramps> thanks
<ToeTag> no problem - pretty cheap, small, works great
<martysia> hello, my Xubuntu doesn't close itself when choosing the log -off or shut-down option on the system
<martysia> I need to close the computer using the button on it
<martysia> any ideas what to do?
<ToeTag> martysia, what happens when you choose shut down from the menu?
<martysia> nothing
<martysia> happens
<martysia> but when I try to do it again...
<martysia> the error message pops up
<martysia> and says that it is still running and busy
<ToeTag> martysia, is this a new install?
<martysia> nopes
<martysia> not that new
<ToeTag> does it say *what* is running/busy?
<martysia> I have installed it maybe 3 months ago
<martysia> ok, the logging off option worked now
<martysia> I will try to shut down
<martysia> wow, unbelievable, it works now
<ToeTag> martysia, just for general troubleshooting if I get errors i like to make sure the system is updated/rebooted
<ToeTag> and i've had little strange things like that pop up that seemed to be taken care of with a logoff/logon or a reboot
<martysia> yeah, but I've tried shutting it down many times and it always didn't work
<martysia> but this time I have logged off first
<ToeTag> weird
<martysia> and
<martysia> I have fixed my internet connection (the network manager) before that
<martysia> so could that be the reason?
<martysia> people from #ubuntu-pl helped me
<ToeTag> well, it sounded like some process was hanging
<ToeTag> could be
<xubuntu87w> <ToeTag> You busy..?
<joey_> how do you uninstall flash
<joey_> in firefox
<Unit193> You puuuurge the paaaackage.
#xubuntu 2015-08-16
<glitchd> hello all
<knome> hello
<glitchd> having a weird problem..
<glitchd> should i explain?
<cfhowlett> glitchd, no
<cfhowlett> let the telepaths handle it
<glitchd> cfhowlett, ok thx..u can go now.
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<glitchd> yea i get that, wasnt going to ask if there were just assholes in here that were gonna respond with the same shit you just did.
<glitchd> so cfhowlett, u can take your leave now.
<knome> glitchd, please watch the language as this is a family-friendly channel.
<knome> glitchd, also, please watch the attitude as everybody here is a volunteer.
<glitchd> knome, share your advice to cfhowlett.
<glitchd> now back to my little problem.
<cfhowlett> knome, to be fair, my response was unneccessarily snarky.  apologies to glitchd and everyone else.  still: I did NOT use profanity or insults.  anyway: not leaving.  let's move on
<glitchd> agreed.
<glitchd> i apologize for the profanity.
<glitchd> im running xubuntu 15.04, i use a script to kill/turn off the monitor.
<glitchd> when i activate then disable to script to wake th screen up, my dm dies and another one takes over and i have to log out or kill x to get back to my original dm.
<glitchd> im trying to figure out why this happens, and how to stop or fix it
<knome> so... you have created a script that is basically a screensaver, but it doesn't work
<glitchd> here is the script that i use attached to a keyboard shortcut
<glitchd> http://pastebin.com/TGwN0qRZ
<glitchd> i didnt have this problem in previous ubuntu/xubuntu editions
<knome> why don't you use a real screensaver?
<glitchd> the power management doesnt work well enough to rely on it, so i had to find another way, also i wanted a way to activate it by a shortcut. also the script behaves in a certain way that am more inclined to
<glitchd> i believe this installation is ubuntu 15.04 with xfce(xubuntu desktop) added to it
<glitchd> so its not straight xubuntu 15.04
<glitchd> it happens randomly that it kills the desktop manager and returns me to a different dm
<glitchd> if someone could look at the script and tell me if u see anything in there that would maybe cause this, i would appreciate it.
<glitchd> ive searched and searched for an answer and never found one, now im here.
<glitchd> is there any other information i can provide to possibly help find the answer?
<glitchd> anyone?
<Unit193> In addition to this script, do you have light-locker or whatever Ubuntu uses installed and enabled?
<glitchd> Unit193, im not sure..
<glitchd> *yes it is installed
<glitchd> let me rephrase the question
<glitchd> is there anything that would cause dpms to switch de's when i power off the screen?
<glitchd> thx anyways..
<xubuntu92d> s.a
<xubuntu06w> how do i get xubuntu desktop to a solid black colour?
<xubuntu06w> first time user and the first thing i need to do i cant
<xubuntu06w> pictures etc ae distracting
<xubuntu06w> anyone help on a sunday orning :)
<xubuntu06w> i suppose i could take a black picture?
<Unit193> xfdesktop-settings → Solid Color
<xubuntu06w> in terminal?
<xubuntu06w> i tried the desktop settings
<Unit193> Well, there's a button in the settings manager, but yeah that too.
<xubuntu06w> chose to black solid colours
<xubuntu06w> then chose solid colour
<xubuntu06w> then closed the window
<xubuntu06w> nothing changed
<Unit193> You have to select Style: None
<xubuntu06w> AHHHHHHH
<xubuntu06w> ty
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<xubuntu06w> you have made my sunday morning
<xubuntu06w> now i can go shower and get on with my day :D
<Unit193> \o/
<xubuntu06w> i think i ma like xubuntu
<Unit193> I do. :P
<xubuntu06w> well i have been stick with winblows so many years and been spoon fed its hard to change imo
<makem> hi i need a basic finance package - have tried homebank but it does not do yuan
<makem> i need yuan and gbp
<cfhowlett> makem, ask the chinese channels or ubuntukylin
<cfhowlett> !cn | makem
<ubottu> makem: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | makem
<ubottu> makem: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<makem> im not chinese lol
<makem> but my wife is and i deal with all finances
<makem> so i need uk package with foreign currency
<makem> i use ms money atm
<cfhowlett> makem, ubuntu software center: search term: finance
<makem> k
<makem> veryy annoying as i was getting on so well with homebank
<makem> multiple currencies is a must imo
<flocculant> gnucash maybe work for you
<makem> i do like this xubuntu tho :D
<makem> aye i heard of that one
<makem> must research more before using
<flocculant> http://www.gnucash.org/docs/v2.4/C/gnucash-guide/index.html
<makem> cheers
<makem> looks abit ott on the face of it but will see
<flocculant> probably is if you want something simple
<makem> i could still use it if nothing else
<makem> i tried kmymoney a while ago
<flocculant> as cfhowlett said - search in usc - there are a few there
<makem> it worked but seemed a bit cluncky
<makem> yeah have done
<cfhowlett> makem, try USC "accounting" for different options
<makem> wxbanker does not get updates - that is not good?
<cfhowlett> Grisbi is a personal accounting program. Grisbi can handle multiple accounts, currencies and users.
<makem> have u used it
<cfhowlett> nope.
<makem> k
<cfhowlett> read the reviews for MS Money comparison
<makem> where?
<makem> sorry to be such a newbie lol
<cfhowlett> USC grisbi
<makem> ah.......am doing that with all
<makem> seems the 'does not provide updates' is common so maybe not consider that
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6055/what-does-this-canonical-does-not-provide-updates-mean-in-my-package-manage
<flocculant> that should help you work out what that update statement means
<makem> ok but i am going with eqonomise atm
<flocculant> where you finding that?
<makem> USC
<flocculant> nvm
<flocculant> hah
<makem> seems to have what ms money has
<flocculant> just so long as you realise that you'll be installing bunches of kde libs with it
<makem> i dont use it online so no security there
<makem> is that not good?
<makem> i shd think most banking would need lot of libs
<flocculant> I've used kde things in not kde distros before - just making you aware is all
<makem> ah
<makem> i thought what i found in USC when using xbuntu was sutable
<makem> so what is this distro?
<makem> i dont understand hde v xubuntu
<cfhowlett> makem, all programs in USC are distro agnostic.   they MIGHT need pieces of different desktop environments.
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<makem> so xubuntu is Xfc
<makem> does that mean i shd search for Xfc packages first and if none suitable look elsewhere
<makem> Xfce
<krytarik> makem: GTK+ ones.
<cfhowlett> makem, no.  ubuntu packages are ubuntu packages.
<makem> ok
<cfhowlett> any USC package is capable of running on any ubuntu !flavor
<krytarik> makem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/249150/what-is-kde-gtk-gtk-qt-and-or-gnome
<makem> back to eqonomise
<makem> will check out the urls ty
<xubuntu183> bonjour
<DalekSec> !fr | xubuntu183
<ubottu> xubuntu183: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu183> j'aurais besoin d'aide
<makem> grisi looked ok but now i find it does not give total woth as it keeps gbp and rmb sepaate
<makem> separate
<xubuntu260> bonjour
<knome> hello.
<makem> two questions please
<makem> 1. is there a package similar to the ms 'start programs'?
<holstein> makem: lots of start menus and launchers..
<makem> 2. i need to encrypt two files and decrypt /encrypt with right click
<makem> is there such a package?
<xangua> xubuntu comes with whisker menu
<makem> ty i didnt see that in the list
<makem> so must e install
<drc> makem: No, Whisker Menu is installed as the default menu system
<makem> by default menu system you mean the favs, recently used etc list?
<drc> Yes...click on the mouse icon in the upper left corner and the menu that results is the Whicker menu.
<makem> now i knows its name :)
<drc> right mouse click on it and it shows you the name :)
<makem> lol trust me not to ty that
<makem> so much to learn after ms
<drc> Yes there is, but it's not illogical...take it one step at a time and don't try to learn it all at once...and one day you'll be answering questions here :)
<makem> yes i appreciate that
<makem> but i need to quickly get the basic things i use set up so i can dump windows
<makem> ive found xubuntu best so far and easiest to understand
#xubuntu 2016-08-15
<drumcode303> how do I prompt the installation in Synaptic when "apply" is greyed out after having marked packages for installation? (probably need superuser?)
<mile_> update
<GeekDude> Does the full disk encryption specified during installation include the swap space?
<G4b1t> GeekDude: Yes. It includes every partition used by the distribution, although swap works like ram.
<mrkramps> after changing the desktop background the lightdm greeter also adopted the new backgroud. but only once and now the greeter refuses to accept another background. any hints?
<GeekDude> mrkramps: Have you tried changing the greeter background from the greeter settings?
<GeekDude> And/or disabled "User user wallpaper if available"
<mrkramps> GeekDude, yes
<mrkramps> where?
<GeekDude> In the greeter settings, it's a checkbox
<mrkramps> ah, ok … i'm still on 14.04
<GeekDude> Hmm, I don't know. Haven't touched 14.04 in a while
<generalobvious> how do i disable the "xubuntu <mouse logo>" blue background splashscreen? i tried making grub use the console, that dindn't de-activate it
<n0kt> I tried to install Xubuntu alongside Win 8.1 on the same drive, but it didn't recognize it
<n0kt> so I had to set up manually the partitions (which probably I didn't do it right)
<n0kt> now it's booting right into Xubuntu and there's no Grub, how do I install Grub to the 350MB partition made by Windows?
<justMK> hi
<justMK> hi
<justMK> am having problem with installing xubuntu core latest
<justMK> it says installation has crashed... etc
<justMK> right after copying and installing
<justMK> am using unetbootin in a usb drive
<justMK> my computer is all unusable now and i have to install it
<justMK> any help please
<justMK> also looking at details while installing/copying
<justMK> it gives some sort of access denied
<knome> justMK, the core ISOs are not officially supported, yet. does this happen with a regular ISO?
<GeekDude> n0kt: I would guess there's a decent chance that GRUB was installed and that it just doesn't show up during boot. Try holding shift while your computer starts up
<GeekDude> n0kt: This may be of some help http://askubuntu.com/q/87409
<n0kt> GeekDude, well I guess because I UEFI booted Ubuntu whereas Windows was installed booting through BIOS...
<n0kt> well this is confusing, not that I reinstall my PCs that often...
<drrochet> hello
<drrochet> need help sharing 2nd internal HDD for network access. DIY server using xubuntu
#xubuntu 2016-08-16
<GeekDude> drrochet: What platforms are you trying to share to?
<GeekDude> drrochet: If you want to set a up a samba share (fairly simple cross platform) there are instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<FAIQ> HEELO
<FAIQ> i can not work partition on xubuntu
<glitchd> how can i change the color of the clock in the indicator plugin?
<knome> glitchd, this might be what you are looking for: http://open.knome.fi/2015/12/04/clock-applets-xfce-panel-xubuntu-1510/
<glitchd> knome, thank you.
<malysps> glitchd, or in gui, but you must add the non-default clock applet http://i.imgur.com/WEZ6g4j.png
<glitchd> i have no idea where that menu is that you have open..
<malysps> try adding the other 'clock' applet to the panel, in my case it looks like this http://i.imgur.com/MRiajzB.png
<malysps> then right click on that clock in the panel and 'Properties' (or something like that...)
<glitchd> http://imgur.com/a/n94Mn
<glitchd> this is what mine looks like, and i have tried all of that before and it has not worked
<glitchd> only thing that has worked has been to change the theme, but i want this theme. so i think i need to find where in the gtkrc file that info is and change it
<knome> malysps, not possible in later versions, which is why i wrote that article...
<malysps> so I have an old version of this applet? I'm on 16.04.1
<malysps> and it works, as seen on the screenshot
<knome> non-defaults can do this and that
<malysps> true, I'm not even 100% sure that second clock applet is installed on fresh Xubuntu, but I think I've got it from the start
<GeoDude> malysps: I am on a fairly fresh install of 16.04, and both clock applets seem to be installed. I don't recall explicitly installing any alternate clocks
<GeoDude> Only the "Orage Panel Clock" offers color styling settings. This is actually pretty neat, I didn't know about this applet
<malysps> good to know
<xubuntu04w> hi all
<xubuntu04w> please help after xubuntu update http://i64.tinypic.com/2myqgpj.png
<flocculant> xubuntu04w: bug 1598316
<ubottu> bug 1598316 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-murrine desktop text shadow problem" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598316
<xubuntu04w> ok, thanx
<spudisgood> Hi
<StayaSinic> sup guys! maybe someone help me with this?
<StayaSinic> [    5.436013] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input5
<StayaSinic> [   14.831356] systemd-udevd[324]: starting version 204
<StayaSinic> 10 sec slooooooow boot
<bekks> StayaSinic: And whats the issue with that?
<StayaSinic> problem with slow initialization
<StayaSinic> with old core 3.13 delay has 20 sec. i'm update core to 4.4 and have this
<bekks> I dont see why 10s are an issue :) How often do you boot?
<StayaSinic> infrequently. it's just a pain perfectionist!
<StayaSinic> after installation (a year ago), there was no delay
<StayaSinic> i'm google this trouble and find someone about psmouse, but nothing specific (not solved)
<StayaSinic> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33292
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 33292 in Input Devices "[psmouse] Trackpoint takes long time to get detected" [Normal,Reopened]
<StayaSinic> hm. maybe this is normal. i'm disapoint =(
#xubuntu 2016-08-17
<fkn_white_male> hi
<fkn_white_male> is the mouse pointer issue resolved?
<fkn_white_male> where it disappears after a suspend
<xangua> fkn_white_male: no
<fkn_white_male> xangua: ffffuuuuu
<Unit193> SRU queue, look in -proposed.
<fkn_white_male> o well
<GeoDude> fkn_white_male: I added a menu item for 'xset s activate' so I can just pull that up whenever and make the cursor come back. I also used to have a key bound to that but I decided to remap it to something else
<GeoDude> Running 'xset s activate' makes the screen flash, with the cursor becoming visible when it's done (maybe half a second)
<fkn_white_male> GeoDude: why has the issue not been rectified though?
<fkn_white_male> it wasn't an issue in earlier releases of xubuntu
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> there is a hella of a problem with the panel clock
<glitchd> whenever i try to set it correctly, then close the gui the clock disappears from the panel. its placeholder is still there but the time is not displayed.
<malysps> glitchd, something with .gtkrc-2.0 maybe? did you add something there?
<glitchd> malysps, no i did not, it has been like this since i upgrade to 16.04, then carried over when i upgraded again to 16.04.1
<glitchd> malysps, could u show me what the clock section of your gtkrc file looks like so i can compare and possible fix this issue?
<YankDownUnder> It could be "font" issues - or "theme" related...especially if you're still using configurations across upgrades...(as is the usual case)
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, well i have reinstalled twice so far trying to see if this problem would go away, and it has not. nor do i find anyone else having this problem.
<malysps> my .gtkrc-2.0 is a empty file, i asked about it because some time ago you wrote "so i think i need to find where in the gtkrc file that info is and change it"
<cfhowlett> glitchd, may I also suggest: sudo apt full-upgrade        to grab any missing updates
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, so this is no long an upgrade scenario
<glitchd> cfhowlett, no update available
<glitchd> updates*
<cfhowlett> good
<glitchd> malysps, yes i did.
<glitchd> malysps, the folder gtk-2.0 is empty?
<YankDownUnder> glitchd: I'm not going to argue with you. I just know from direct experience that in many instances - and it doesn't matter what the desktop is (Gnome/KDE/XFce/Enlightenment/Etc etc etc) - that some configurations will cause issues with the "new", ergo, either deleting or renameing particular configurations - especially those based on themes/theme engines/fonts - and the likes.
<malysps> maybe try, as a workaround, another clock applet? 'Orage Panel Clock'
<glitchd> malysps, do i get that from the software center?
<malysps> it should be installed already i think
<YankDownUnder> It's part of the "goodies" that come with XFce4...
<cfhowlett> glitchd, he's not wrong.  More than once, nuking the user hidden files/folders will reset everything to factory fresh.  suggest you log in to the guest account to see if proper functioning is there.  if so, the issue is in your configuration
<glitchd> cfhowlett, i will try that right now and report back what i figure out. thanks.
<malysps> glitchd, this second clock applet comes with 'orage' package
<glitchd> malysps, i just found it the the office section of the application menu, but when i click it nothing happens.
<glitchd> i just made a new user and im about to login to that account and see if the problem persists or not, brb.
<malysps> orage itself is a simple calendar, you must add new applet in the panel settings
<malysps> in your menu that should be in Settings category -> Panel, or just right click on your panel (empty space) Panel -> Add applet
<glitchd> ok so its the same as my normal user
<glitchd> as soon as i set it the way i like it, i click to close the gui and it disappears
<glitchd> i have already removed and reinstall the "indicator-datetime" and the problem persists
<cfhowlett> glitchd, do the defaults work?
<glitchd> the default is a military time clock with no AM or PM and no popup date when i hover on it.
<glitchd> cfhowlett, ^^
<cfhowlett> right.  does it function correctly?
<glitchd> no. again it disappears when i set the options for it in the gui
<cfhowlett> glitchd, alright. try this: delete /home/glitchd/.config/xfce4         will reset XFCE desktop environment variables
<cfhowlett> logout/login to reset
<glitchd> cfhowlett, ok ill do that, but before i do, can you tell me whats going to happen after i use that command?
<glitchd> cfhowlett, are all my desktop preferences going to be defaulted?
<cfhowlett> all of your xfce settings and configurations will reset to factory fresh
<malysps> backup your files before deleting anything, always nice to do this :)
<cfhowlett> true glitchd.  in fact, you could just rename the file and then logout/login
<YankDownUnder> Sometimes, when trying out different themes/fonts/desktop settings/preferences - this is a good thing (the copy/backup/rename) so that WHEN you screw up, well, it's easy enough to fix...
<glitchd> ok i renamed it to xfce4.old, now im gonna logout and back in to see if there is a difference. thank you everyone, brb.
<YankDownUnder> (Be grateful it's not KDE/Plasma - THAT is painful to reset the configurations)
<glitchd> cfhowlett, nope still does the same thing after i set it.
<cfhowlett> well, I am officially out of ideas then.  sorry.
<glitchd> cfhowlett, lol thank you anyways
<YankDownUnder> glitchd: what exactly WAS happening with the clock - that's causing you all these issue, bro?
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, ive explained it several times if u care to read any of the scroll back
<glitchd> brb
<malysps> what theme are you using?
<YankDownUnder> Hmm...the "clock disappears" but still leaves the placeholder (the panel item)...
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, ok im back
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, just had to switch back to my original xfce4 folder so all my presets loaded
<YankDownUnder> That *is* sufficiently weird...
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, indeed.
<YankDownUnder> glitchd: And so, then in REMOVING the clock from the panel, and then re-adding it, do you have the same issue?
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, yes, and yes.
<YankDownUnder> glitchd: What about => remove clock, logoff, login, re-add panel? (The reason I ask about doing THAT is to have the "desktop" refreshed...if that makes any sense)
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, i understand what you are saying, and i have tried it and the problem persists
<YankDownUnder> glitchd: Have you checked/changed/modified your "system wide" fonts - anything "out of the ordinary" as it were?
<glitchd> nope
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, ^^
<YankDownUnder> Multiple languages?
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, this was one of the main reasons i upgraded to 16.04.1 just to see if this problem was gone, and it wasnt.
<glitchd> i only use one language
<glitchd> english
<YankDownUnder> Ok...so then let's go with THEMES...do you have any themes that you've been using? Changes to themes? Anything that would affect anything GTK related?
<glitchd> yes, i have been using the Drakefire theme. It was not included and i had to download it and drop it in the appearance gui
<YankDownUnder> Right oh...SO, if you change the theme (and double check all the bits and bobs) to something "new" (or just go back to the absolute boring default)...???
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, i have not tried switching themes to see if the problem remains, but i will right now
<glitchd> brb
<YankDownUnder> glitchd: Check out: xfce-look.org
<glitchd> been there, done that.
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, problem remains even with different theme
<YankDownUnder> glitchd: Right. Fair enough. So it's just a freak thingo - truly something to speak with a dev about (or someone of a higher level of understanding about the core system functionality of XFce) - have you posted in the wiki about it yet? As you should...
<glitchd> if you could give me a link to where i should post this problem, i would be very grateful
<YankDownUnder> glitchd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu => bingo, bro.
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, thanks, giving it a look now
<YankDownUnder> glitchd: Just to let you know, as well, there is an #xfce channel -> for further "digging"
<glitchd> irc channel?
<YankDownUnder> glitchd: Ya mon
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, alrighty then, thx
<glitchd> dang the closes i can get it to how i want it, is with orage clock, but it shows seconds. hmpf, better than nothign..
<YankDownUnder> Cairo-clock?
<YankDownUnder> Cairo-clock has been a fave of mine for years...just sits there nicely and does what it's supposed to do...
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, doesn that belong to cairo dock?
<YankDownUnder> glitchd: Nah...it's it's own entity...look it up in the package manager...or online...either which...it's part of the repo's, too...
<glitchd> YankDownUnder,  i just did, analog clocks arent my thing really..
<glitchd> maybe its a 32bit bug?
<glitchd> does anyone else have xubuntu 16.04.1 installed?
<glitchd> now im wondering if the clock on a 64 bit xubuntu 16.04.1 will work correctly
<glitchd> but damn i hate having to reinstall and redo everything i have done till to make this install more comfortable
<YankDownUnder> It's possible it could be a 32 bit thingo...however, that being said, I've tried to recreate the issue, and I have nothing. I'm on 64-bit 16.04.1 - WITH several different desktops installed...
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, well my next solution is to try a 64 bit virutalbox install and see if the problem is there too
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, honestly, i thought i had installed 64 bit...lol whoops
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, might be time for another reinstall...dam.
<glitchd> YankDownUnder, originally i installed ubuntu 16.04.1 then install xubuntu desktop inside of that. then reinstalled with xubuntu 16.04.1 now im going to have to reinstall with xubuntu 16.4.1 64 bit
<glitchd> time to poke some smot
<malysps> i think this is little inconsistent - on the main page there's a note about 16.04.1, but on the download page 16.04 is considered as latest http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<YankDownUnder> malysps: The ISO they put together - for downloading - is going to be quite quite up-to-date...
<malysps> yes, links are ok, they go to 16.04.1, but the green header suggests something else
<YankDownUnder> malysps: Write a letter to the webmaster? ;)
<malysps> Dear webmaster... ;)
<YankDownUnder> malysps: See, if it was ME, being that Ubuntu costs nothing, and I can download it for free, too - I'd be like, ya know, writing a horrible mean letter to the CE0 of the company complaing and demanding that everything get fixed NOW and that MY needs were met long before anyone else's... :)
<FrageumRat> hi! can anyone help me change the language for programs based on kde?
<FrageumRat> I'm trying to have KAnagram use german language so my son can play it
<u554c46> i just got a skylake based computer. should i install xubunut 16.04 and the newest 4.7.1 kernel?
<beeray> hello house, Pls I need help in recovery of tuochpad cursor on my laptop after suspend on xubuntu 16.04
<drumcode303> test
<drumcode303> i got a question regarding lshw or hardinfo. would this be xubuntu related?
<drumcode303> can't properly read the driver version of the graphics card. what gives?
<pleia2> does lspci work correctly?
<drumcode303> i have a lshw readout and hardinfo. didn't try lspci, should I?
<pleia2> drumcode303: if they're all wrong, I'd say it's probably your hardware reporting the wrong information, these are pretty basic commands
<drumcode303> what modes should I run lspci with to check?
<drumcode303> lspci -vvxxx?
<pleia2> the version of the card should just be show with regular lspci
<drumcode303> the card is there. same info as with lshw
<drumcode303> driver is radeon, so it's the proprietary one. but version is shown as 00.
<pleia2> in that case, it seems like the card simply isn't supplying enough information
<drumcode303> what do i do?
<drumcode303> also: is it a problem to use drivers for ubuntu 15.04 while being on 16.04 lts?
<pleia2> drumcode303: open the computer and read the version from the card?
<pleia2> 15.04 isn't supported any longer and uses a different kernel, so I'd be cautious about using older drivers
<drumcode303> ok thanks. when lshw/lspci displays the card, does it mean it's definitely in use or just that the system recognises it but works with onboard graphics?
<xubuntu14d> Having the issue with dissapearing mouse pointer. uninsatlled light-locker and xscreensaver is installed, but it will not come up on the screen to lock it. Any ideas
<xubuntu13w> Where can I get the xubuntu CD to install on my laptop?
<pavlushka> xubuntu13w: download the ISO and burn it on a dvd, simple, from here http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<pavlushka> xubuntu13w: or you can even download a minimal ISO and burn it to a cd and can install.
<pavlushka> xubuntu13w: from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> i strongly recommend the xubuntu ISO.
<knome> it won't fit on a CD though
<xubuntu13w> OK.  Thanx folks for the input!
<NotRs> Hello everybody!
<pjotter> Sorry to bother you all about themes again. But there;s somthing I don't understand. If I open up an application like the standard calculator in 16.04, it looks different than most other windows. Now, I can somewhat change the colours by selecting a different theme. But if I got window manager and select a different theme there, nothing happes at all. The windowdressing stays exactly the same. Why is that and is there a way to make th
<knome> it's again gtk2/gtk3 differences.
<pjotter> Hi knome
<pjotter> I understand. But isn;t there a windows manager 'theme' that does anything with these new applications?
<pjotter> I can select all I want, but absolutely nothing happens to the dressing. No matter what windows derssing theme I click on in windows manager.
<knome> gtk3 has different kind of window decorations
<knome> yes, at this point the control you have is more or less limited
<pjotter> Well, I can only change the colours somewhat by changing the theme. But I can;t change windowsdressing in windowsmaganer settings, right?
<knome> not really, no
<knome> changing the window manager theme has much more effect on gtk2 apps.
<pjotter> Well, I just tried every windows manager theme that is supplied with standard Xubuntu 16.04, but it does absolutely nothing to the windowsdressing of those applications.
<knome> that's because gtk3 is managing them, and at this point *repeats:* the control you have is more or less limited (or none)
<pjotter> I'm just trying to figure out if it is just me, my setup here or maybe I'm missing something?
<knome> you're not missing anything
<pjotter> Ok, when you say 'limited'  it seems to suggest that there is -some- control. But no matter what I do, these is nothing that does anything to the looks of those windows atm.
<knome> then practically there is none you can achieve with the window manager GUI at least.
<pjotter> So, somewhere I found a discussion on the same topic and someone suggested a downgrade to gtk 3.10. Would that restore control to those applications?
<knome> i don't know, and i still don't suggest downgrading to any older version to be able to do something you are not able to do in the future anyway
<pjotter> It' s just for the time being.
<pjotter> I installed Xubuntu with some relatives and friends and I am getting a lot of -complaints-  about this issue lately. So, I'm just trying to figure out the best way to -fix- this.
<knome> time being... before what? somebody brings back you the control?
<knome> what if there will be no such control in the future?
<pjotter> Surely it will be possible to adjust the windowsdressing of gtk3 applications in the future?
<knome> i can't promise you that.
<pjotter> So... there will only be one looks for those applications?
<knome> i didn't say that either
<knome> to be clear, i'm not involved with gtk3 development
<knome> sure, i know bits from here and there, but those bits do not include a promise for this or that feature or configuration option
<knome> but neither do i know that there would not be something like that.
<pjotter> I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be smart here... but what is the point of not being able to alter the windowsdressing in gtk3? In gtk2 this has always been possible. It seems like a major restriction to not be able to alter that?
<knome> there is no major point there
<knome> gtk3 is under development
<pjotter> knome: Just found a workable sollution.
<pjotter> There is an application called gtk3-nocsd. It functions as a kind of wrapper. If a gtk3 app is called with gtk3-nocsd, it just displayes the old gtk2 windows dressing.
<knome> sure, but then you have two set of window borders and some officially unsupported code
<pjotter> At least I can distinquish where the window starts and ends now.
<chuckmcm> I wonder why my NUC (which has two displays, one on the miniDP port and one on the HDMI port) turns off only the MiniDP port?
#xubuntu 2016-08-18
<YankDownUnder> chuckmcm: I've the same basic problem, however, it was resolved with using "arandr" to deal with my dual displays, and also turned off the "power saving" overall.
<chuckmcm> interesting YankDownUnder I've got a script that I run (which manually invokes xrandr to move things back into place) but its annoying that the miniDP port seems to turn off for its own reasons
<glitchd> how would i go about installing a pae kernel?
<OerHeks> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal) and onwards: The generic default kernel already has PAE enabled.
<glitchd> im on 16.04.1
<glitchd> Linux ubuntu16041 4.4.0-34-generic
<glitchd> thats the kernel thats running
<glitchd> its only using 3 of my 8 gigs of ram
<OerHeks> ... Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal) and onwards .....
<glitchd> ...if it was pae enabled, it would show i have 8 gigs of ram..
<knome> or maybe some of your ram isn't working?
<glitchd> its working fine
<OerHeks> grep --color=always -i PAE /proc/cpuinfo
<glitchd> if i boot a 64 bit live usb, it shows 8 gigs
<Unit193> OerHeks: Or check the kernel config in /boot/config-4.4.0-34-generic
<glitchd> its in the first line
<glitchd> grep --color=always -i PAE /proc/cpuinfo
<glitchd> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov
<glitchd> but that doesnt make sense
<glitchd> it would show in system monitor i thought
<glitchd> althought free -m makes me think it does see it
<glitchd> free -m
<glitchd>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<glitchd> Mem:           7972        4263        1079         619        2629        2368
<glitchd> Swap:          4095           0        4095
<glitchd> so maybe it does already see it
<glitchd> hmpf
<OerHeks> :-)
<glitchd> thanks for the info OerHeks
<glitchd> adios
<drumcode303> when starting a shell script from home directory: what could cause this error?  Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<knome> the script has a syntax error.
<drumcode303> it runs fine on many other distros. could it be it's a 32/64bit thing?
<knome> i don't think so
<knome> are you giving some parameters to the script? how are the quoted/escaped?
<knome> *they
<drumcode303> no parameters when launching it, want me to upload it to dpaste?
<knome> sure, i can take a quick look (though i don't have too much time)
<drumcode303> http://dpaste.com/0EVQGXA
<knome> hmm, no ideaw
<knome> -w
<drumcode303> thanks for taking the time though :)
<knome> it's *very* unlikely it's related to 32/64-bit
<drumcode303> ok. should any ideas cross your mind, please let me know :D
<knome> you could try asking #ubuntu if somebody knew there
<Unit193> Does it say what line?
<drumcode303> i think so: 1
<knome> or you could try asking Unit193, who always has good ideas
<drumcode303> :)
<drumcode303> looks like an L but it's probably a one
<drumcode303> it doesn't have to start like #!/bin/bash does it? instead of ../sh?
<drumcode303> could it be installation error, so that the shell doesn't operate as it should?
#xubuntu 2016-08-19
<wiko> hi
<wiko> reading to me?
<wiko> someone know if the issue about TCP hole is fixed already??
<cfhowlett> wiko, see you but no idea.  ask in #ubuntu?
<wiko> ok the news said last week a hole was discovered into Linux OX tcp
<wiko> Linux OS  i mean
<wiko> but i dont see information about if this hole" was fixed
<wiko> someone know  here??
<cfhowlett> wiko, see you but no idea.  **** ask in #ubuntu ****
<wiko> umm ok  thanks
<xubuntu03w> HELLO
<drumcode303> test
<xubuntu58w> help Hi everyone...i start toinstal xubuntu from dvd,and it block me.Now I-m without any os on my pc. xubuntu during instalation show me Errno 5
<xubuntu58w> what I have to do
<the1durbatuluk> hey guys
<the1durbatuluk> The volume keys on my keyboard (Memteq) don't work for adjusting the volume. Does anyone know how to bind the volume up/down/mute to my keyboard?
<the1durbatuluk> Not sure what Keyboard driver would do it automatically and i'm also not sure how i would set it manually
<the1durbatuluk> nvm
<the1durbatuluk> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#Keyboard_volume_control
<the1durbatuluk> keyboard volume control
<nibudd> Hello, yesterday I did a clean install of Xubuntu 16.04LTS (previously running 14.04LTS without issue). Since the install, my machine will freeze at seemingly random moments. The cursor can still move, but its icon won't change and I can't interact with anything. Your help is appreciated!
<nibudd> Also, I did a memtest yesterday and everything checked out
<knome> nibudd, do you need to force a shutdown/reboot then or does it freeze for a moment but then continue as nothing happened?
<knome> also, which graphics card are you using?
<nibudd> knome, I do need to force a shutdown (I've waited for a few minutes occasionally with no change).
<knome> also, does the keyboard work?
<nibudd> My graphics cards is... NVIDIA C55.. I ran ~$ lspci to check, but i'm not sure exactly what of the output i should be reading
<nibudd> the keyboard gives no response in those cases
<nibudd> (speaking of the graphics card, I have noticed the occasional glitch onscreen: patches of messed up pixels that will go away if i drag a window over them (this doesn't seem to be directly related to when a freeze happens)
<nibudd> oh, here we are, it's an NVIDIA GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]
<knome> sorry, i got to run
<knome> hopefully somebody is able to help
<knome> as this doesn't sound a xubuntu-specific issue, you could try #ubuntu too if nobody shows up
<knome> good luck!
<nibudd> alright, thanks
<Vladimir_> Hi?
<knome> Vladimir_, hello. if you have a support question, just ask...
<Vladimir_> Hi!
<Vladimir_> I'm trying to install Xubuntu
<Vladimir_> But i can't connect to Internet.
<Vladimir_> The only network that appears is a "Realtek Semiconductor"
<triad_> hello
<Xires> if anyone is around, I am having a very difficult time with installation.  I continuously get errors about grub installation failing and the log refers to not being able to find the EFI directory.  I have correctly booted using UEFI, I am not using CSM, I am not attempting to dual-boot, I have repartitioned the destination drive multiple times using GPT(on an SSD), I have attempted to use boot-repair no less than 5 times, and absolute
<Xires> ly nothing is working.  I could really use some help on this.
<mrkramps> Xires, manual partitioning?
<Xires> mrkramps, originally, no, but subsequent partitions, yes
<mrkramps> grub efi requires an own partition
<Xires> I should also note that I have multiple drives and partitions that have important information on them so I cannot repartition or format them.  I am also trying to install to /dev/sdc.  How can I make sure to partition /dev/sdc correctly for EFI?
<mrkramps> actually if you tell the installer to use the whole disk there should be no problem
<Xires> I was originally using a modified Manjaro on this system until last night when I finally decided that I'd had enough of it(after 3 months) and wanted to return to Xubuntu.
<Xires> I am concerned that it will attempt to install to /dev/sda
<Xires> I am concerned that it will attempt to install to /dev/sda if I select 'use whole disk'.  Sorry about the premature send.
<Xires> mrkramps?
<mrkramps> Xires, if you rather want to set up manual partioning create partition 1 with fat32, size up to 200 MB, boot flag, label ef00 and mount point /boot/efi
<Xires> Okay, excellent.  All of that can exist on /dev/sdc, correct?  Do I need to install grub to /dev/sda or can it also be installed to /dev/sdc?
<mrkramps> let me check
<Xires> Okay, thank you.
<mrkramps> Xires, should be no problem installing grub to MBR of sdc
<Xires> Okay, I'm recreating the partition scheme on sdc now, using gparted.  Then I'll restart the Xubuntu installation.
<Xires> I usually maintain separate /boot & / partitions; that'll still be fine even though /boot/efi will be yet another partition, right?  It doesn't have some dependency on other files?
<mrkramps> Xires, double check to setup efi partition correctly
<mrkramps> Xires, yes … you can use partitions for /boot/efi and /boot seperately
<Xires> Okay; /dev/sdc1 = 200 MiB fat32 label & name "ef00"
<mrkramps> + boot flag!
<Xires> I will have to set boot flag after applying changes
<mrkramps> yeah
<Xires> /dev/sdc2 = 512 MiB ext4 label & name "/boot"
<Xires> /dev/sdc3 = ~150 GB ext4 label & name "/"
<Xires> oh, partition table is also gpt
<mrkramps> no problem
<Xires> flags on /dev/sdc1 set to boot + esp
<Xires> now if all of that is done correctly, I should be able to 'manual setup' in Xubuntu installer and set the mount points & such without issue, correct?
<mrkramps> yes
<Xires> K, ty.  I'm starting that installation process now.  I appreciate the assistance.  I'm so confused by EFI.
<mrkramps> Xires, EFI is not that confusing. most difficult part is to not forget the partition when manually paritioning
<mrkramps> although things will get really ugly if a 32 bit UEFI BIOS is used
<Xires> Understood.  It's strange since it wasn't already there when using Manjaro even though I was booting it using EFI.  It must've done some other evil hackery to make it work.
<Xires> Installer is not providing the option to mount efi partition into the filesystem so I assume it will do it automatically, yes?
<mrkramps> should be possible to manually type the mount point
<Xires> Apparently if the partition type is selected as EFI(which it is), then it doesn't allow manually specifying the mountpoint.
<mrkramps> Xires, btw. manjaro's graphical installer provides an additional step for creating this partition
<mrkramps> if you cannot set a mount point the esp flag should be enough
<Xires> It's been a while but I don't recall the EFI settings for Manjaro.  I did have other issues during the installation, though, so I probably went through a slew of additional configuration to get everything working and mentally blocked out the painful memories.
<Xires> I have 4 different swap partitions; does the installer allow setting separate priorities?
<mrkramps> you can choose one of them
<mrkramps> or none
<mrkramps> or add a second and third later
<mrkramps> actually different linux installtions can share the same swap
<Xires> they used to, I just have different ones prioritized for different things
<Xires> but I'll set it up later..I was just curious; installation started
<mrkramps> the installer is not that clever ;)
<Xires> I understand.  It's a very odd configuration.  I started doing it back on Slackware years ago and just kept the habit even now that it's rarely necessary.
<Xires> Installing headers...initrd & grub installation should follow shortly.
<Xires> Noted that it said it installed something to the EFI partition...but it scrolled through the syslog too quickly to read.
<Xires> YAY! grub-efi installed.  Thank you very much, mrkramps.
<Xires> mrkramps++
<mrkramps> you're welcome :)
<Xires> I was at my breaking point.  Over 20 years on Linux and I couldn't get Xubuntu installed.  Quite frustrating.
<Xires> Okay..booted.  Now to teach PulseAudio how to figure out HDMI output ;-P
<Xires> Thanks again.  I will reconnect later from the new installation.
<mrkramps> Xires, graphics card?
<Xires> nvidia gtx 760
<Xires> PulseAudio thinks it's unplugged
<mrkramps> hm, iirc amd requires a bootoption to allow audio over hdmi
<mrkramps> dunni if nvidia is affected as well
<Xires> It shouldn't.
<mrkramps> yeah, internet tells me it should work
<Xires> Yeah, it just couldn't figure out all the virtual HDMI interfaces.  Works now.
#xubuntu 2016-08-20
<Everybodydothefl> Hey everyone
<Everybodydothefl> need a bit of help please, I'm trying to run Borderlands 2 on the built in Steam client on xUbuntu Voyager, but I just get a pop up with a horizontal line
<Everybodydothefl> Hardware is Intel Dual Core P200 2.13 Ghtz, 8 GB of Ram, Intel HD chipset
<Everybodydothefl> any ideas?
<Everybodydothefl> Lobby full of lurkers, no one is talking... byootiful. -_-
<triad> hello guys :)
<knome> Everybodydothefl, there is no "xubuntu voyager"; voyager is an derivative of xubuntu, and it's also unsupported on this channel.
<tuxumtu> hello guys :) I have the latest version of Xubuntu (16.04.1) is there a way to auto login to desktop?
<tuxumtu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/728021/how-to-log-in-automatically-in-xubuntu-15-10  this doesn't work for me. i don't have the file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<triad> tuxumtu - you should have a option in the menu
<tuxumtu> i looked in the LightDM GTK + Greeter setting, but didn't find any
<xubuntu85w> Help...Hi everyone. During instalation of Xubuntu it block and give me Ernno 5. How I can fix it?
<Hardkiffeur> Hi all, looking for boot my fresh xubunut install into the runlevel3 but I've edit etc/default/grub but no change I always Have the login and so the GUI
<StayaSinic> update-grub ?
<yyy> I have a problem with my nm-applet when I try to connect to hidden wif network the connection button is greyed.
<yyy> *wifi
#xubuntu 2016-08-21
<Phanes> dang
<xubuntu77w> hello, can someone help me? i have installed now xubuntu on my laptop, now i have win10 and xubuntu both os installed but i cant decide if i boot... just windows starts all the time
<xubuntu77w> hello, can someone help me? i have installed now xubuntu on my laptop, now i have win10 and xubuntu both os installed but i cant decide if i boot... just windows starts all the time
<xubuntu60w> hi everyone...I got problem ...during instalation of xubuntu instalation stop and give mi Ernno 5. How I can fix it
<jarnos> I tried to boot some older kernel and it tells: "A start job is running for dev-mapper-cryptswap.device (18m 10s / no limit)" And time keeps going on.
<HumanSheeple> hi
<HumanSheeple> how are you?
<HumanSheeple> When I install xubuntu onto a clean partition, will I still get a grub bootloader offering me the choice to boot to xubuntu or arch?
<HumanSheeple> hi is anyone here?
<glitchd> i was told that pae enable kernels installed by default in 16.04 and above, is that correct?
<xubuntu04w> Someone help please! I installed xubuntu everything works great but wi-fi...! Loses signal too often - even when i'm writing this message. And speed is too slow. Sorry for gramar i'm russian
<Electronic_soul_> could anyone give me help with wireless card configuration?
<xubuntu51w> Sorry maybe someone already answered (sadly the connection was lost) but here's the question - have a big problems with wi-fi  connection - loses signal every few minutes, speed is turtle :D what could I do? Sorry for grammar I'm russian
<TomAtreides> xubuntu51w: perhaps check the drivers to make sure the right one is being used?
#xubuntu 2017-08-14
<xubuntu34i> I got my chat rooms setup :) go american muscle!
<xubuntu34i> got my computer setup to be a workstation, now i just need to take it to a safe place where i can keep it on all the time
<sponge> Hello
<diogenes_> hello
<sponge> Recently, on Xubuntu 16.04, whenever I change the layout, my second layout has scroll-lock enabled. I cannot disable the scroll-lock there. It prevents me from navigating with the arrows/pageup/pagedown. Is there a way to fix this?
<niceGuy00> how to increase font size in chat room of pidgin?
<niceGuy00> how to increase font size in chat room of pidgin IRC?
<krytarik> niceGuy00: Apparently you can't - it just uses the system-wide font settings.
<niceGuy00> krytarik: maybe i can modify some config file?
<sponge> Recently, on Xubuntu 16.04, whenever I change the layout, my second layout has scroll-lock enabled. I cannot disable the scroll-lock there. It prevents me from navigating with the arrows/pageup/pagedown. Is there a way to fix this?
<ondondil> Hello
<ondondil> Is it possible in Xubuntu 16.04 to hide the titlebar only in one program when its window is maximized but not in the rest of the programs?
<well_laid_lawn> ondondil:  if no one here knows someone in #sfce might
<well_laid_lawn> ondondil:  if no one here knows someone in #xfce might
<ondondil> okay, thanks well_laid_lawn
<kristien> Hello everybody
#xubuntu 2017-08-15
<jdwwatts> hello world
<jdwwatts> no real folks here                 /
<pragomer> when I lock screen in other DE's like KDE or Gnome the my user is preselected and I only have to input password when I want to re-login. In xfce I always have to input again both: username and pw. can I reproduce the easier behavior somehow?
<nur0n> hey guys, is xubuntu 16.04 based on ubuntu 16.04, and if so, does that means it supports zfs?
<pragomer> what advantages would I have using xubuntu 17.04 and later 17.10 to using the lts version, exept: kernel and newer programs? are there any significant features?
<jdwwatts> so I need to Log in each Time ?
<knome> pragomer, yes, they are essentially the same system
<knome> pragomer, with a different DE, some application choices and configuration - so zfs should work
<knome> pragomer, and for the regular release vs LTS; the LTS's are recommended for most stability, so if you need that, then stick with the LTSs
<knome> pragomer, regular releases give you new software versions and sometimes they can fix bug that are annoying to you
<pragomer> ok, I think then its gonna be lts. thank you very much knome
<knome> no problem
<knome> you can actually upgrade from any version to newest today, the release paths have changed...
<knome> (not that i can recommend it at this point, but it's possible - and i just did one upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04)
<pragomer> ok, but I also would always do a fresh installation ;-)
<knome> sure, whatever works for you :)
<knome> i upgraded my last system for 5 years without fresh installations via every regular release ;)
<pragomer> ok. perhaps worth give the updating tool a try ;-) next time
<knome> the benefit for me personally on upgrading is that i don't have to go through the configuration setup again
<knome> if you have light customization then a fresh install is likely better and faster
<craigbass76> What are the recommended specs, ballpark, for running Xubuntu? I've got 6 gigs of RAM, AMD Athelon 3800 -- oh, wait, it's only a 1ghz... Not good, eh? Chromium brings this puppy to its knees just firing up with a clean profile.
<diogenes_> craigbass76, run inxi -Fxrc0, copy the output to some pastebin and share the link here\
<craigbass76> https://pastebin.com/07HSGs97
<diogenes_> craigbass76, your CPU release date is June 1, 2004
<diogenes_> I'd recommend you to use 32bit version of xubuntu
<diogenes_> and even 14.04
<craigbass76> Really... Well, hadn't thought of that...
<flocculant> craigbass76: you 'might' find using 32 bit helps, not sure. But 14.
<flocculant> 14.04 is end of life for Xubuntu - has been since April
<Rumbledethumps> I'm running 16.04.2. Unfortunately, I didn't leave the keyring password blank during installation. How can I disable the annoying "Default Keyring" prompt. I've looked for an answer that applied to Xubuntu with no luck. Thanks!
<craigbass76> That's funny that the date is 2004; my father in law got this PC new in like 2012 I think.
#xubuntu 2017-08-16
<shree> there is anybody available to help me...?
<knome> shree, ask the real question and find out
<shree> i want to install python-dev...but i can't install it using apt-get
<knome> and the error is...?
<shree> python-dev : Depends: libpython-dev (= 2.7.11-1) but it is not going to be installed
<shree> :-/what can i do knome...?
<knome> have you done 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<shree> yup i have done apt-get update...
<shree> is there any other solution for this....?
<diogenes_> shree, solution for what?
<shree> i am trying to install python-dev but i m gating   python-dev : Depends: libpython-dev (= 2.7.11-1) but it is not going to be installed
<knome> shree, and 'dist-upgrade'?
<shree> dist-upgrade shows me;
<shree> The following packages will be upgraded:
<shree>   google-chrome-stable libappindicator1
<shree> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<diogenes_> shree, run: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<diogenes_> paste to pastebin
<diogenes_> share the linkl here
<knome> diogenes_, did you know about 'pastebinit' ?
<diogenes_> knome, no, what is that?
<knome> diogenes_, 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit' outputs an url they can paste directly
<knome> eg. does the pasting automagically
<knome> now you know ;)
<diogenes_> knome, cool, shree use knome's suggestion
<shree> i tried 'dist-upgrade' and then python-dev but still get above result
<diogenes_> shree, did you see me message?
<shree> https://pastebin.com/71zJ6w2h   <= after raning cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<shree> what should i do @diogenes....?
<diogenes_> shree, run: gksu leafpad or mousepad  /etc/apt/sources.list and add this line at the end of the file: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates main universe multiverse
<shree> adding line doesn't work...
<diogenes_> shree, what do you mean?
<shree> after add line deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates main universe multiverse at the end of  /etc/apt/sources.list i tried to run python-dev...i am getting same error as it is...
<diogenes_> shree, wait
<shree> ok
<diogenes_> you have to run the given command and they say that you done
<diogenes_> after that you get the next command
<diogenes_> and the next command is: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<diogenes_> share the link here
<shree> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25325048/
<diogenes_> shree, sorry i got disconnected, what is the last message that you got from me?
<shree> run command is: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and give a link
<shree> i shared a link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25325048/
<diogenes_> shree, now run: sudo apt update
<diogenes_> and sudo apt upgrade
<shree> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<diogenes_> did sudo apt update run without errors?
<shree> yup it runs without any error
<diogenes_> ok now try sudo apt install python-dev
<shree> Depends: libpython-dev (= 2.7.11-1) but it is not going to be installed
<diogenes_> ok wait
<shree> ok
<shree> i am waiting diogenes are you there...?
<diogenes_> shree, run: gksu leafpad or mousepad  /etc/apt/sources.list and add this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25325116/
<diogenes_> after that sudo apt update
<diogenes_> sudo apt upgrade and try installing again
<shree> thanx bro that's worked for me....:)
<diogenes_> good
<Sia-> hi, it's possible to suspend the machine automatically not via click?
<diogenes_> Sia-, what do you mean automatically?
<Sia-> diogenes_, i did the in power setting suspend after 15min, but it doesn't
<diogenes_> Sia-, you mean suspend when it's at idle?
<Sia-> yes
<Sia-> i was almost 6 years away from xfce i'm back right now, i need your help to configure it again :)
<diogenes_> make sure you chose the right section because there's different settings for AC and different for when it's on battery
<Sia-> diogenes_, no its a small pc
<Sia-> any idea how to get the auto suspend after idle for 15min?
<Sia-> because manually working fine, but doesn't if idle for more than 15min?
<Sia-> xubuntu 17.4 on pc
<Guest55404> Hi
#xubuntu 2017-08-17
<RoadRunner> Xub 16.04 always starts with a notice: "Incomplete Languare Support". No following action in Languare Support can make this notice go away.  What to do?
#xubuntu 2017-08-18
<pragomer> hi. where to put grub while an efi-installation?
<pragomer> to sda or to sda2 (which is called "Windows Boot Manager")
<diogenes_> pragomer, for efi installer you have to create a separate partition 500MB, vfat formatted and mounted as /boot/efi
<jamessun> Hello, I have a question concerning Xubuntu 16.04 LTS. My laptop is ASUS X554L and Fn+F5/Fn+F6 shortcuts for brightness control do not work, although I tried acpi osi solution and documentation does not mention my problem. What am I supposed to do to solve this issue?
<samvdkris> test
#xubuntu 2017-08-19
<Super> xubuntu is better system operating the world!!
<Super> my computer is fast alive
<diogenes_> yay
<Super> amazing
<Super> Drone I question to you
<Super> ok?
<Super> You Flight?
<linuxr_> hello, today my internet connectivity appeared to be broken (apt-get update did not work, connecting to irc failed); I noticed that the programs attempted to connect to a ipv6 address. However, I am not aware of having any ipv6 support. Can someone give advice? thanks
<diogenes_> you can try disabling ipv6
<flocculant> linuxr_: try #ubuntu - seems you're wandering around asking in random channels
<linuxr_> yes that's what I did, diogenes_ . Then everything started working again
<diogenes_> linuxr_, ipv6 is known to have issues in different areas, in some cases it's even interfering with graphics drivers
<linuxr_> but I wonder why IPv6 was suddenly enabled at all
<diogenes_> so dibabling it it best
#xubuntu 2017-08-20
<jpX> can anyone help me find some compatible video drivers for a 7950 on 17.04? i've been reading about oibaf and such but nothing seems to work
<windblow> apport-gtk and gdb keeps running forever in the background, taking at least 80% of cpu time
<windblow> LTS release
<windblow> is this issue known? happened after updates
<windblow> workaround is to simply kill those processes as root
<windblow> happens right after a message saying an error occurred with appstream, gdb is running on appstream
<windblow> said message pops up after startup
<sm0rux_> Hi, after editing the menu (i changed an icon) newly installed software are not sorted but instead they are added at the bottom of each selection. Can this be fixed?
<ivo> hi
<knome> hello
<ivo> engl only?
<knome> yes
<ivo> i install xubuntu and try to load software. system ask for unbuntu acc? why?
<ivo> iam testing distro for my old notebook i never use ubuntu or xubuntu
<diogenes_> what software?
<ivo> hexchat for xsample
<ivo> i load hexchat via terminal^^
<diogenes_> try synaptic
<ivo> good night thank you by
<diogenes_> yw bye
<sm0rux_> Hi, after editing the menu (i changed an icon) newly installed software are not sorted but instead they are added at the bottom of each selection. Can this be fixed?
<diogenes_> each selection?
<sm0rux_> Yes, like if I install a package that will be installed in the Internet selection it is not sorted alphabetical but will be added at the bottom of the Internet selection.
<diogenes_> sm0rux, right click on the menu and properties
<sm0rux> ??? Right click on the Internet selection? Nothing happens
<sm0rux> Not in favourites, but in the Internet selection.
<diogenes_> sm0rux, right, click, o the menu icon (a mouse face)
<sm0rux> Aha. Then?
<diogenes_> uncheck both "show generic application names" and "Show menu hierarchy"
<sm0rux> Thanks!
<diogenes_> yw
<sm0rux> I'll keep an eye next time I install a new package :)
<diogenes_> ok try it,
<sm0rux> It works! Thanks a zillion. Highly appreciated!
<diogenes_> yw, be happy
<Evilappleawsd> yo
<Evilappleawsd> I'm a newb, how would I go about getting i3 working with xfce?
<Evilappleawsd> apparently it's tricky
#xubuntu 2018-08-13
<Babloyi> how do I manually change the date? The ui thing just keeps resetting to the current date, even after I set it to manual and change it
#xubuntu 2018-08-14
<pirx> hey! has anyone experienced that the address and bookmark (and so on) bars disappear from Chrome and/or Chromium Browser? like this: https://snag.gy/5k3sGQ.jpg
<pirx> it happens to both chrome and chromium for me, at least once a day for either of the browsers
<pirx> all buttons still work, its just that they become invisible:)
<pirx> i've had this problem ever since i first installed xubuntu, which was about a week ago. this never happened in vanilla ubuntu
<escimo> Ah, the point-release just got released?
<knome> a bug got fixed.
<escimo> Related to the point-release?
<knome> related to the 16.04->18.04 LTS upgrade
<knome> bug 1766890
<ubottu> bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766890
<escimo> Ah, nice. Thanks knome
<Kaylas> hi all, i have a very old pc. When i try to install xubuntu 18 on it, after ask me about the update and other staff it stucks. any tips about it?
<rso16__> are you using a live usb? if so you might want to try a different usb. I had similar problems.
<Kaylas> rso16__, nope i'm using a dvd
<rso16__> mmmm maybe you could try usb
<Kaylas> rso16__ this pc cannot have a usb boot option, i can't do that
<rso16__> mmm you could try a different dvd or maybe an earlier version of xubuntu and then use sudo do-release-upgrade
 * M_aD wonders what the specs of Kaylas "very old pc" are
#xubuntu 2018-08-15
<Babloyi> UPDATE FINALLY HERE :D
<Babloyi> now I go
<Babloyi> that didn't go well at all...
<sim642> Babloyi, how so
<Babloyi> a was told "Your system could not be upgraded properly". Then after I clicked OK on that, I was told "Your system has been upgraded" :D
<Babloyi> now I've got a bunch of broken updates...which I think I fixed
<Babloyi> except sopel which for some reason gives me a crash on startup (I haven't even set it to run on startup)
<Babloyi> lets explore some more and see if everything is working
<sim642> Could've gone worse I guess. I'm gonna have to upgrade soon too, been waiting for it for long
<Babloyi> good luck
<escimo> My experience with upgrading LTS-versions is poor. It usually breaks something
<escimo> But this time, it only broke some text in programs that were in the "system tray", such as PIA. But a reinstall of the program fixed the issue
<Babloyi> yeah, my skype system tray icon seems to be distorted
<Babloyi> but that's not really an issue ;D
<sim642> I've had some tray icons "zoomed in" for years now I think. Maybe happened with 16.04, never figured out what's the deal
<sim642> I have two machines with pretty much the same setup and the icons which are zoomed in are different and it makes no sense
<Babloyi> it was fine before I upgraded, but Steam wasn't, and it is fine now :D
<Babloyi> I've got 2 Wi-Fi icons on my system-tray, though :D
<Spass> Babloyi, yeah, that issue with doubled tray icons is known, no solution yet, but as a workaround you can hide that second icon in the settings
<Spass> it will show a small arrow to unhide/hide the chosen icons, but IMHO arrow looks better that two the same icons
<Spass> I have this issue with Redshift also
<Babloyi> done, I guess
<Babloyi> thanks :D
<Babloyi> also, speaking of, I'm not really fond of gmusicbrowser, there some other lightweight music player that plays nice with xubuntu?
<Babloyi> cursory internet search suggests Audacious, QMMP or Sayonara
<Spass> gmusicbrowser is no longer a default music player in Xubuntu 18.04
<Babloyi> oh, well, I upgraded to 18.04 right now
<Babloyi> and that's all I have
<Babloyi> what's the default?
<knome> it's kept for you because you had it installed
<Spass> yeah, Xubuntu only uses Parole now
<Babloyi> I'm happy to remove it :D
<Babloyi> oh
<Babloyi> parole is a media player...seems more geared towards video?
<Babloyi> I had parole on 16.04 as well, had never installed it (never used it either :D)
<knome> to clarify what Spass said, xubuntu doesn't have a dedicated media *manager* any more
<knome> parole can play audio for sure, but if you have a music library, it likely won't be enough for you
<Spass> Rhythmbox works fine on my Xubuntu, and it integrates with the panel sound menu
<knome> --> https://xubuntu.org/news/small-and-noisy/
<Babloyi> isn't it a bit finicky with large music libraries?
<knome> so basically this: https://xubuntu.org/news/tag/my-media-manager/
<knome> Babloyi, please read what i said...
<Babloyi> Rhythmbox
<Babloyi> I was referring to what Spass suggested
<knome> aha, sure.
<knome> but check the last link i posted
<knome> it has some other suggestions...
<Babloyi> alright, thanks :D. The first one you linked was from 2016 :O
<Babloyi> wait...they're all at least 2 years old
<knome> yes, because this change *was* introduced for xubuntu 16.04
<knome> the content is still mainly accurate
<Babloyi> I don't think Banshee has been updated in like...5 years :D
<knome> ...but it still works?
<Babloyi> I guess :D
<Babloyi> I wish these lists pointed out the bad stuff too
<knome> isn't all good and bad stuff subjective?
<knome> except "there's a bug that stops this software from working completely"?
<Babloyi> well, some players are heavier than others, some are more lightweight. Some have greater features, some have fewer. Some have stuff I don't need, some don't
<knome> yes indeed
<knome> "stuff *i* need"
<Babloyi> :D
<Babloyi> ignore that last point, then
<knome> and some people definitely do prefer a lightweight one
<knome> but that likely means it lacks some features they like
<Babloyi> I mean, I wouldn't specifically look for it to mention stuff I need, but if it gives a comparison of features
<Babloyi> like all that radio stuff, online lyric collection, internet related things
<Babloyi> I don't need that
<Spass> funny you're talking about music players, because I've just finished my small guide for Polish Xubuntu site like an hour ago...
<Spass> https://xubuntu-pl.neocities.org/porady/odtwarzacze-muzyki.html
<Spass> but I doubt it will be useful in that case :P
<Babloyi> :D
<Babloyi> now translate it
<Spass> it's for ew users, so you probably know everything that's in it
<knome> Babloyi, my final suggestion is to maybe focus on the positives; at least you have this much information at your hand; now go figure and try out yourself what suits best for you
<knome> because you surely do have personal preferences...
<Spass> s/ew/new
<Babloyi> blargh
<Babloyi> I'll just go with Audacious, I guess
<knome> sorry for not chewing your food for you!
<knome> (:
<Babloyi> :O
<Babloyi> yuck
<knome> indeed...
<Spass> Rhythmbox, Quod Libet, Clementine, Exaile, GNOME Music, Amarok, DeaDBeeF... happy testing :)
<Babloyi> doesn't list Saynara OR Audacious :O
<Babloyi> and Amarok uses KDE, doesn't it?
<knome> Qt.
<Babloyi> hmmmm
<knome> (which is the toolkit used by KDE...)
<Babloyi> I guess because it was the default on kubuntu, I figured it used KDE
<Spass> Clementine is also Qt based, doesn't mean you can't use it on Xubuntu, like VLC
<knome> see? Spass gave you more alternatives to pick from and the only thing you do is complain he didn't list everything available?
<knome> clearly we can't win here...
<Babloyi> :O
<Babloyi> I'm not fighting, knome
<Babloyi> I love you dearly
<Spass> there's so many of them :)
<knome> me neither, but you're asking for impossible things ;)
<Babloyi> am I truly?
<knome> you are asking us to tell which media manager is best for you, sure it's impossible
<Babloyi> I didn't ask that :O
<Babloyi> I asked what was the best lightweight music player for xubuntu
<knome> mpd ;)
<Babloyi> :D
<knome> but
<knome> "best"
<Babloyi> terminal
<knome> that's subjective
<knome> so there we go... :P
<Babloyi> alright, the most lightweight player for xubuntu that has a GUI :P
<knome> why don't you try a few alternatives?
<knome> gmusicbrowser.
<Babloyi> really?
<Babloyi> kept crashing on me
 * knome shrugs
<knome> afaik..
<Babloyi> but maybe upgrading to 18.04 will have fixed that
<knome> who knows, i don't even know what kind of crashes you had :)
<knome> but seriously, if i were you, i'd try out a few alternatives
<Babloyi> ok
<knome> and if you want to avoid extra dependencies, avoid those that use Qt
<knome> then you should be mostly fine, but every manager likely pulls in some extra dependencies
<Babloyi> (I'll probably pick one to download and end up sticking with it out of laziness unless it has some major problem :D)
<knome> whether that is acceptable for you or not is left for you to decide..
<knome> ultimately, i would personally pick any software that worked the best for me regardless of the "lightweightness"
<Babloyi> well, lack of lightweightness is the issue I most often face
<knome> though this does include the consideration that if any software is way too heavy for my system, it'll likely feel sluggish and then i'll just likely not prefer that..
<Babloyi> like, I have a library with music in the tens of thousands, so stuff that loads slowly is annoying
<knome> gmusicbrowser is good with that kind of stuff
<Babloyi> and then gmusicbrowser has these weird audio rendering issues
<Babloyi> the music crackles :D
<knome> not for me
<Babloyi> which I thought was a problem with my earphones, but it turned out to be with everythin
<knome> maybe you want to try another backend or something
<Babloyi> I just upgraded to 18.04, so who knows, maybe it will work better now
<Spass> Babloyi, I think Quod Libet should be on your shortlist to test, uses GTK, lightweight and modular (plugins)
<Spass> and under active development
<Spass> anyway, bbl
<Babloyi> alright, thanks
<Babloyi> hmmmm....pondering the stuff to remove for a fresh start...is there any use for abiword if I have mousepad and libreoffice writer?
<Babloyi> it seems like a sort of inbetween text editor :D
<sim642> Ugh great: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<sim642> Got that fixed by removing ubuntu toolchain test PPA luckily
<sim642> Now my /boot is full and autoremove won't remove anything...
<zleap> hi can someone update the bot in the #xubuntu-unregistered channel so it points to the correct place toregister nicknames
<zleap> please
<zleap> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration should be the correct link
<sim642> Finally managed the upgrade, I have no network manager UI anywhere anymore and the fonts look different
<Spass> sim642, try adding Status Notifier plugin to the panel and check your font settings in the 'Appearance'
<sim642> The panel has both notification area and indicator plugin
<sim642> Just as before
<sim642> But like, no network settings in settings either
<sim642> Also, I know where to change it but I have no idea what it was before
<sim642> Was some default font changed?
<Spass> "Status Notifier" is a new plugin, you need to add it
<sim642> That's even worse than the other two I have
<sim642> It just shows gtk-redshift, no dropbox nor sound either
<Spass> "Indicators" are not really needed anymore, maybe you need to restart your panel
<Spass> not sure about the default font settings, but I think nothing really changed there
<sim642> If indicators isn't needed then where should the audio indicator be
<sim642> and still, no network manager
<Spass> there is a new sound plugin, PulseAudio, you need to add it
<Spass> I'll show you the defaults in 1 sec
<sim642> So the indicator with media player controls included is now gone?
<sim642> I have default font as Sans 10
<sim642> But it immediately stands out different than before upgrading, it's a small thing that you easily notice different
<Spass> sim642, https://ibb.co/j9HYbU
<Spass> you can control the media player from the new sound plugin
<sim642> Oh, they're just not listed there when not running?
<Spass> you need to run them once to show up
<sim642> Noto Sans 10 looks more like what it was before but hmm, still feels slightly wrong, oh well
<Spass> they should stay after that
<sim642> Oh ok
<sim642> Still, the missing network manager UI is kinda problematic
<sim642> I suppose I should have network-manager-gnome that provides nm-applet right?
<Spass> network-manager and network-manager-gnome, yes
<sim642> I have the list of removed packages here and it doesn't seem like it was removed though
<sim642> so I'm confused
<brainwash> open a terminal windows, and run "nm-applet"
<brainwash> window
<sim642> I don't have it, that's the thing
<sim642> But now I really wanna know why
<Spass> make sure you have it installed, if yes maybe try to reinstall
<sim642> Because I had it before
<sim642> apt's history.log says it should've been upgraded
<sim642> but it's removed now...
<sim642> Because if that package somehow disappeared without a trace, it's probably not the only thing
<brainwash> this should have been properly logged though
<sim642> I found now in apt's term.log that it was removed
<sim642> But the new version was never installed
<sim642> Although history.log listed it under Upgrade:
<sim642> apt-cache still lists the older version like: 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.4 -1 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<sim642> Neither that nor the correct version being installed
<brainwash>   Candidate: 1.8.10-2ubuntu1
<brainwash> that version is listed?
<sim642> I have that too yes, uninstalled
<sim642> but I have the old version listed uninstalled too for some reason
<sim642> Which probably means something
<brainwash> maybe because it is still present in the package cache
<brainwash> and could be installed from there
<brainwash> just a guess
<sim642> Status: deinstall ok config-files
<sim642> I feel like I'll need to have a script that double checks every package that apt promised to upgrade
<brainwash> you could reinstall the meta package xubuntu-core (or xubuntu-desktop), and check what new packages it will pull in
<sim642> to check if it's installed
<sim642> because right now I'm not sure anything is correct anymore
<brainwash> hence my suggestion
<sim642> Yeah, doing that now
<sim642> That's installing 74 new packages now, which is even more worrying
<sim642> And that doesn't cover any of the software I've installed on top of the clean system that may be missing in action
<brainwash> indeed
<sim642> I still can't understand how apt would remove a package for upgrading and never install it back
<Spass> not really related, but it may be a good idea to check "software-properties-gtk" settings on 'Other Software' tab, maybe some old repos are still enabled there
<brainwash> well
<sim642> Spass, that's all disabled for now as it should be
<brainwash> there should be an upgrade log, right?
<sim642> Well yes, there are two files apt keeps about this: history.log and apt.log
<brainwash> something else
<brainwash> /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<brainwash> got this?
<sim642> I already grepped that, it has no mentions of network-mananger-gnome even
<sim642> Besides the apt.log copy also there I think
<brainwash> maybe hidden inside some .tar.gz?
<sim642> Which just lists it as to be upgraded too
<sim642> apt-clone_system_state.tar.gz is the only such thing there
<brainwash> probably not in there
<sim642> Yeah
<sim642> apt's term.log is the most detailed thing about it, it actually has a trace of the package being removed at first
<brainwash> my only explanation would be that the upgrade process was interrupted somehow, and the system then booted into a semi upgraded state
<sim642> Some error interrupted apt which required me to fix a problem manually but manually continuing dist-upgrade worked fine
<sim642> Seems like it somehow forgot a package between the two
<sim642> But AFAIK that's not supposed to happen, for the majority of packages it correctly knows it's supposed to continue upgrading them
#xubuntu 2018-08-16
<marquezini> hey gays
<marquezini> sorry, guys..
<marquezini> i mean, guys
<marquezini> hi sublevel
<krytarik> marquezini: Do you have a support question?
<marquezini> i need know the best distro for my note
<krytarik> Xubuntu obviously..
<marquezini> a n3700 p4 notebook 4giga ... xubuntu works well
<marquezini> i will try
<odc> Unit193: hi! Could you please update xfwm4 in the experimental PPA? There is a very annoying bug for hidpi users which has been fixed in git.
<Unit193> It's already up to date.
<odc> Unit193: i don't think it contains https://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/commit/?id=be929b2ad13a9a8ccd94ca3041b1af9d287b4a8f
<Unit193> Nope, as that was after the 4.13.1 release.
<odc> argh
<Babloyi> hi! I wanted to mess around with themes in xubuntu, and found some nice dark ones, but it seems they are not able to adjust the titlebar gradient or the titlebar font colour or the titlebar dropdown shadow http://www.ags.pics/iYR.png
<Babloyi> could someone point me to where these would be fixed from?
<Babloyi> or some string to search for or something
<someone235> Hi, once in a while I get a message "Your screen is locked, you will be redirected in few seconds", and then my screen is unresponsive, and even ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't do a thing. Someone had this issue and knows how to solve it?
<brainwash> someone235: I would switch to a TTY, login, and then "killall light-locker"
<someone235> brainwash, how can I switch to tty? ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't do a thing
<brainwash> f2 then
<someone235> I think I tried f1-6
<brainwash> and nothing?
#xubuntu 2018-08-17
<pirx> has anyone installed any graphical effects in xubuntu/xfce? stuff like fading in/out windows when they open/close?
<pirx> i think that "desktop visual effects" is what i am looking for
<pirx> i mean, i like that xfce is to lean and fast, but if i could install a few effects and still have it almost as fast, i wouldnt mind:)
<Spass> pirx, nope I did not, maybe with other WM you might be able to do stuff like that. compton?
<Spass> you can take a look at Enso OS, it's basically very customized Xubuntu with Gala WM instead of Xfwm - https://enso-os.site/
<Spass> but from my experience the window effects are not worth it, they use visibly more CPU, I think I prefer my desktop as fast as possible, without the "wobbly windows" and stuff like that :) been there, done that
<diogenes_> pirx, you can use compiz, lots of cool effects and animations and almost no impact on cpu
<Spass> compiz works good with Xfce?
<pirx> Spass: will check out enso, thanks!
<diogenes_> Spass, it works excellent, actually that's the first thing i ever install on a new fresh os install
<pirx> diogenes_: will check out that first:)
<pirx> thanks!
<Spass> pirx, be aware that Enso is in beta state, you'll probably encounter few bugs
<Spass> diogenes_, cool, good to know
<diogenes_> Spass, yeah, it has all the features one could think of, in the past i liked the effects, the 3d windows effect, the 3d sphere and so on, but nowadays i use it mainly because of 3 things, 1. excellent screen enhanced magnifier (that is absolutely necessary for me) 2. window rules, specify the size and the place that application should appear on the screen 3. no screen tearing.
<tomreyn> hi. i'm running xubuntu 18.04 (upgraded from 16.04). when i login on gdm , what happens is that xubuntu starts on tty2, while gdm continues running on tty1. is this normal?
<brainwash> tomreyn: but it works fine with lightdm?
<tomreyn> brainwash: haven't tried. i switched to gdm while still on 16.04.5 since lightdm wouldnt ask me for a password when i returned to the screen after long absence
<brainwash> a password for the login screen?
<brainwash> not sure if I understand that part
<tomreyn> right, there was no login screen then (only on initial boot)
<tomreyn> it apparently faield to lock the screen properly, reacticating the screen after longer absence just meant i was logged in immediatley and continued where i had left off, no password prompt.
<tomreyn> which i didnt feel so comfortable with. ;)
<brainwash> my guess would be that gdm is running with wayland as backend
<tomreyn> but that's not what i'm asking now
<tomreyn> iguess, so, too, yes
<brainwash> you can configure gdm to use xorg instead
<brainwash> that's what I would test
<tomreyn> yes i could do this. i'm just wondering how its supposed to work
<brainwash> the configuring?
<tomreyn> no, how xubuntu 18.04 is supposed to login by default
<tomreyn> someone probably tested xubuntu on 18.04 before release, and made a plan about how things should be configured.
<brainwash> but xubuntu uses lightdm by default
<brainwash> and lightdm has no wayland support
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> well, maybe i'll just give it another try.
<brainwash> please do
<tomreyn> i dont trust it too much due to this 'mishap' about lack of screen locking
<tomreyn> and similar bugs it had in the past
<brainwash> xubuntu relies on light-locker for screen locking. light-locker utilizes lightdm.
<tomreyn> so you're saying that screen locking with xubuntu on top of gdm cant work?
<brainwash> not sure
<tomreyn> well it does for me.
<tomreyn> i'll try lightdm now
<brainwash> install it with the lightdm-gtk-greeter
<tomreyn> i already had both installed, lightdm and lightdm-gtk-greeter
<brainwash> alright
<tomreyn> so locking seems to work, at leats when initiated manually
<tomreyn> just the entire thing now runs on tty7, no longer on 1 and 2
<tomreyn> but i guess that's fine, as long as locking will contineu to work.
<tomreyn> thanks for your time.
<brainwash> you're welcome
<tomreyn> hmm no, still the same problem.
<tomreyn> when i dont use the computer for a while, it blanks then screen, then puts the screen to power saving, but it never locks it.
<tomreyn> http://i.imgur.com/jaZsr4B.png
<Spass> tomreyn, maybe check your xfce4-power-manager-settings on last tab
<Spass> oh..
<tomreyn> see above
<tomreyn> the other relevant tab looks like this http://i.imgur.com/RCGkdk4.png
<Spass> tomreyn, does the "xflock4" command work properly?
<tomreyn> yes. it spawns the locvk screen. so does manual locking via the menu.
<tomreyn> manually via actions menu also works.
<tomreyn> ctrl-alt-l, too.
<tomreyn> just screen saver initiated locking fails.
<Spass> it spawns gdm or lightdm?
<tomreyn> i get the blueish background, i think this is light-lockers' own screen.
<tomreyn> the session is initiated via lightdm now, if that's what you'Re asking
<brainwash> bummer
<tomreyn> does anyone of you run xubuntu on 18.04 then?
<tomreyn> it'd be nice to know whether this is a general issue or more likely a matter of local configuration changes.
<brainwash> I can test in a VM
<tomreyn> hmm i could actually do this, too, so no need thanks.
<Spass> it works fine on my 18.04 install, on my laptop
<tomreyn> fresh install?
<Spass> yes
<tomreyn> okay, so not generally an issue, good.
<Spass> will check on my desktop now, it's upgraded from 17.10
<brainwash> tested it. works.
<brainwash> with your settings
<Spass> works fine on my desktop too
<tomreyn> thanks for testing, you two! since i had the ssme issue on 16.04, i assume there would be a bit more discussion on this if it was a general issue on both 16.04 and 18.04. so the likely explanation is that it's due to some local modifications i may have made.
<tomreyn> so you waited for it to go to sleep automatically, didnt lock yourself, right?
<brainwash> yes, 1min
<brainwash> + the 10sec delay
<tomreyn> okay, i should probably try a new user account
<brainwash> I was about to suggest that :)
<Spass> yeah I waited too
<tomreyn> ty
<tomreyn> and ttyl, got to leave for a bit...
<brainwash> killall light-locker; light-locker --debug
<brainwash> will give some debug output
<tomreyn> killall light-locker tells me that:  light-locker: no process found
<brainwash> uhm
<brainwash> it should be running
<brainwash> there should be an autostart entry for it
<brainwash> settings > startup and blabla > autostart
<tomreyn> yes, there is "Screen Locker (Launch screen locker program)", mouseover: "Command: light-locker" listed and ticked.
<tomreyn> that's in session and Startup -> Appolication Autostart.
<brainwash> right
<tomreyn> but it's not running
<brainwash> not even initially?
<brainwash> it could be that it crashes at some point later
<brainwash> starting it manually works?
<tomreyn> yes, running "light-locker --debug" from a GNU screen works
<tomreyn> oh, but
<tomreyn> ...then it fails
<brainwash> interesting
<brainwash> probably something for ubuntu-bug
<tomreyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4vrFHXvHWb/
<tomreyn> bbl
#xubuntu 2018-08-18
<Spass> tomreyn, do you have "xscreensaver" package installed? if yes try to remove it, but that's just a blind guess
<brainwash> probably the case
<brainwash> or gnome-screensaver if that thing is still available
<brainwash> tomreyn: or https://github.com/the-cavalry/light-locker/issues/87
<tomreyn> right, gnome-screensaver is running
<tomreyn> it's not ticked on the session and startup list, though
<brainwash> tomreyn: did you figure out why gnome-screensaver is started?
<jarnos> Why is the caret needed? https://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<jarnos> I think it chould not match anything as it is the last character.
<Spass> correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this article was written before "xubuntu-core" package was included in the repos, so that command uses tasksel task
<Spass> and I guess the caret isn't needed anymore
<Spass> jarnos, https://shantanugoel.com/2010/10/23/apt-get-caret/
<brainwash> Spass: it is needed
<brainwash> Spass: see bug 1754872
<ubottu> bug 1754872 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center is unusable on xubuntu-desktop, but called from Gear (About this Computer, System Settings) icon, Text Entry Settings, clock (Time & Date Settings)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754872
<brainwash> mostly read my last comments in that report
<brainwash> (the issue applies to xubuntu-core also)
<tomreyn> brainwash: i think it was still started from when i had been running gdm. i've since rebooted and it's not running now.
<brainwash> tomreyn: so, everything working properly now?
<tomreyn> not really. if the screen goes off now, when i reactivate it i ghet a black screen with a frozen mouse pointer.
<tomreyn> and there's no way to recover from it other than a reboot. systemctl stop lightdm gets stuck, doesn't return to the shell. and recovering the running session is impossible.
<tomreyn> and after reboot i get to see this http://i.imgur.com/divQyJX.png
<brainwash> oh boy
<brainwash> that is light-locker-settings though
<brainwash> the configuration app for light-locker
<tomreyn> yes, i had opened it to see whether my settings are still correct
<tomreyn> sadly, this 'experience' drives me right back to ubuntu proper. at lest for now,
<tomreyn> i'dl ike to help debugging more but i really need a stable desktop
<brainwash> I think l-l-s is not even needed in 18.04. the settings can be accessed via the power manager settings.
<tomreyn> the unrecoverable black screen is more of a concern, though ;)
<brainwash> yep
<hk238> hi I have xubuntu on another system the /boot drive gets filled up with initrd files and runs out of space so you cant update
<hk238> anyway to fix this?
<diogenes_> hk238, 16.04?
<hk238> I dont know which version this is
<diogenes_> hk238, terminal > lsb_release -a
<hk238> 16.04
<diogenes_> 1st what you did wrong is that you made a separate /boot partition 2nd try in terminal: sudo apt autoremove
<hk238> yeah
<hk238> it's pretty  common to make a separate boot partition and xubuntu didn't make any effort saying it wasn't a good idea
<diogenes_> it's not xubuntu's thing, it's the common mistake that all the new users come across at some point
<diogenes_> i was not an exception
<hk238> so far only with xubuntu I've had this problem :D
<hk238> but yeah at least it's a lesson learned, maybe I'll make a bigger boot partition next time, or won't make a separate one
<hk238> but currently the fix seems to be reinstalling linux :o
<diogenes_> yeah, don't make a separate /boot
<hk238> or can also make a larger boot
<knome> if xubuntu notified users every time they do something that might not be a good idea, it would be full of disclaimer popups...
<knome> i guess the installer could mention this, but that would be generic *buntu*, not something the xubuntu developers would engineer
<Stek_Turku> hi all
<Stek_Turku> on my 64 bit notebook i have installed a 32 bit 16.04 lts (root partition and home partition are different). Can i install xubuntu 18.04 lts 64 bit over the previous 32 bit? can i use the same home partition? what does it happen on my dara and my 32 bit progscalready installed?
<Spass> hello Stek_Turku, first of all - backup all your important data before doing anything. I think you'll be completely fine installing 64-bit 18.04 on that "/" partition (and formatting it) and choosing your existing /home partition to be used
<Stek_Turku> @Spass: Thanks
<Spass> I don't think that there's any architecture related stuff on /home, but maybe someone more knowledgable here will confirm
#xubuntu 2018-08-19
<jglauche> hi, I am on 16.04 still; is there a good way to reconfigure my system to not tank if I am copying large files to an external media?
<jglauche> it helps if I set the sync mont option on the external drive, but I cannot find a setting for the autmounter.
<jglauche> I ended up adding the UUID of the specific device to my /etc/fstab
<jglauche> I don't like the solution but at least I only have to do it per device.
#xubuntu 2019-08-12
<Rezk1ll> Hello!
<xubuntu35w> How can i get help with Xubuntu if it lags after usb install?
<Bashing-om> xubuntu35w: What means "lag" - any hint from ' free -m ' ?
<Kumool> if you have lag, consider upgrading to fiber
<sector_0> Hey
<sector_0> Can some tell me why my monitor doesn't wake from sleep on xubuntu?
<Aavar> sector_0: does it work in any other destkop?
<sector_0> Aavar, does what work in other desktops?
<sector_0> The monitor?
<Aavar> sector_0: yes. waking up from sleep.
<sector_0> Aavar, yes, I've just switch the standard ubutntu (with gnome) and it was working fine
<sector_0> Also, I should note that the issue isn't consistent, sometimes the monitor wakes and sometimes it doesn't
<ntnsndr[m]> I have issues with monitor wakeup too, just on xubuntu. I have to make sure my monitor isn't hooked up when I turn on or wake up, or else both screens are black
#xubuntu 2019-08-13
<gnrp> ntnsndr[m]: Did you check the logs after a reboot?
<gnrp> and does switching to console work?
<xubuntu62w> Hi Xubuntu community, is it possible I can get my questions about Xubuntu answered here?
<ntnsndr[m]> @gnrp which log would you recommend I check?
<sm0rux> Hi! Anyone else having problem to update to libreoffice 6.3?
<xubuntu77w> Who can I talk to who can answer some of my questions about xubuntu?
<xubuntu77w> No I'm not a channel operator, how does this work?
<xubuntu77w> Who can I talk to who can answer some of my questions about xubuntu?
<brainwash> xubuntu77w: you ask and wait
<xubuntu77w> I certainly will.
<xubuntu77w> Does this IRC save my info so that if I leave the web I can return to this conversation later?
<brainwash> only if you use an IRC client
<brainwash> the web version does not
<xubuntu77w> How do I do that, use an IRC client?
<brainwash> you install something like Hexchat, connect to the freenode server and join this channel (#xubuntu)
<brainwash> it will stay connected as long as you have an internet connection
<brainwash> but do you have any xubuntu related question(s)?
<brainwash> we could just answer them now
<xubuntu77w> I just downloaded Hexchat, do you know how to use that software so I can save this conversation because I would like to return to the conversation because I have many questions.
<brainwash> I assume that it automatically saves the chat history
<brainwash> the documentation says: ~/.config/hexchat/logs
<xubuntu77w> I recently installed xubuntu on a 16gb pny usb.  It's lagging, why is it lagging and what did I do wrong for it to be like this?
<byte64> ola
<byte64> someone with problem with hibernation?
<brainwash> xubuntu77w: lagging?
<xubuntu77w> Click on an application and it takes a long time to load.
<brainwash> maybe due to bad I/O performance of the USB device
<brainwash> byte64: what is the problem?
<xubuntu77w> What's I/O performance?  Is that like how fast the information processes compared to something like RAM?
<xubuntu77w> On a usb drive?
<brainwash> I guess
<brainwash> an external USB stick reads and writes data a lower speed
<brainwash> especially when it's USB 2.0 or even 1.0
<xubuntu77w> what type of external device would you recommend?
<brainwash> I meant to say "at a lower speed"
<brainwash> I have no recommendation
<brainwash> ideally, something that is not old tech
<xubuntu77w> Is usb 3.0 faster or is an external hard drive faster?
<brainwash> 3.0 should be pretty fast
<brainwash> does the application launch faster when you close and reopen it?
<brainwash> meaning, it should be cached in the RAM
<xubuntu77w> I don't understand what you're asking?
<byte64> simply he does not come back, gets the black screen, when I lock
<byte64> lock screen
<byte64> example ctrl + l or ctrl + alt + del
<byte64> he doesn't come back
<byte64> but if I press the button to turn it off, the more the machine turns off
<byte64> presents the same problem in 2 machines one ibm another dell
<byte64> version 19.
<byte64> can someone help
<byte64> ?
<byte64> tanks
<Spass[m]> byte64: if you have problems with locking you can try something different than the default Light Locker
<Spass[m]> you're on Xubuntu 18.04?
<byte64> 19.
<byte64> I will try the 18, but there are 2 machines with the same priblema
<Spass[m]> it should be the same on 19.04 and 18.04 to be honest, so as I said you can try to "sudo apt remove light-locker" and then install something to replace it, like "gnome-screensaver" or "xscreensaver"
<Spass[m]> ups, he left
<Spass[m]> *oops
#xubuntu 2019-08-14
<timplaz> why is it I can change the resolution in any DE except KDE, which limits me to only 800x600?
<timplaz> no matter what distro iI use
<Unit193> Perhaps that's a better question for #kde or #kubuntu.
<xubuntu30w> Hey, is it possible to update xfce in xubuntu 18.04 to the new version ?
<xubuntu30w> xfce 4.14*
<diogenes_> xubuntu30w, most likely you have to wait till october.
<xubuntu30w> alright, thank you
#xubuntu 2019-08-15
<timplaz> Why cam I install any distro (ubuntu, Arch,Kali...ect) and use any DE (XFCE,MATE,Budgie...ect) and be able to change resolution but when I try KDE I am stuck with 800x600 only?
<Unit193> timplaz: Perhaps you should ask #kde or #kubuntu, not a channel for Xfce...?
<Kumool> your machine probably can't handle the bloatness of KDE, and thus chooses to not increase its resolution, else the CPU sets itself on fire
<thlive> anyone knows how i can (if possible) install good dark themes ( beside the stock ones ) in xubuntu ?
<Spass[m]> thlive: which version of Xubuntu? there are some good themes in the official repos
#xubuntu 2019-08-16
<Thomas_J> .
<Kumool> so, It seems xfce has stopped working entirely, it launches applications, but input is behaving strangely
<Kumool> and the panel didn't launch
<Kumool> and by behaving strangely, I mean that the input on certain applications don't work, but shortcuts do
<Kumool> I managed to type an address on firefox, and I opened A xfce4-terminal, but after that I couldn't exit that terminal
<Kumool> so maybe xfwm didn't launch?
<Spass[m]> Kumool: maybe something in ~/.xsession-errors will give you some hints?
<Spass[m]> you can also 1) clear your session in xfce4-session-settings and restart, and 2) see if the problem is visible on a newly created user
<Kumool> I'll create a user and see what happens
<GridCube> Kumool: you could simply restart xfce4-panel?
<GridCube> or xfwm?
<GridCube> simply execute xfwm4 --replace
<GridCube> or xfce4-panel --restart
<Kumool> xfwm wasn't even started apparently
<Kumool> I wonder why
<Kumool>  
<Kumool> stupid weechat
<Kumool> should xfwm4 be in the Application Autostart menu? because its not there
<Thomas_J> I just installed xubuntu desktop onto a Rock Pi4b. I notice that the time was set to GMT and changed that to America/Chicogo. The system time was changed but the desktop still shows GMT time.
<Thomas_J> Also, why was the natinal time server services installed with the OS install?
<Kumool> I'm going to rm -rf .config/xfce4*, good/bad idea?
<Thomas_J> That is why not the National time services installed also?
<xubuntu50w> How to get enhanced session for Xubuntu in Hyper-V
<xubuntu50w> There are steps to get enhanced session in Ubuntu but then it changes my xubuntu environment
<Mark030a> hello
<Spass[m]> Kumool: make sure xfwm4 is running and go here - https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-session/4.12/preferences#session
<Spass[m]> make it run "Immediately"
<Spass[m]> maybe that will help
<Kumool> I have a autolaunch/xfce, so I'm putting xfwm there
<Kumool> launching it if it isn't running
<Kumool> It was already on Immediately
<Kumool> btw
<Guest_83> So... i have an issue with my xubuntu client that prevents me from using my pc in any way except from my usb. I tried to remove gnome bootloader after deleting ubuntu from one of my drives, but my computer restarted before i got into command prompt, and now im locked out of windows. is there any way for me to fix this issue without reinstalling win
<Guest_83> dows?
<Guest_83> grub bootloader*
<Guest_83> Very fucking active and helpful irc.
<Guest_83> thanks everyone
#xubuntu 2019-08-17
<az> hello, I've noticed that on booting if I have an encrypted partition and I don't enter it's password I get dropped to root shell
<az> I'll login later to get answer. have to reboot
<well_laid_lawn> az:  are you expecting to not have to put in a password ?
<az> well_laid_lawn, no but I sometimes turn the computer on and leave it to find it in root shell
<az> or if any one turn the computer can directly access everything that isn't encrypted
<well_laid_lawn> fair point
<az> so what is the next step? should I complain about in the forum or open a bug report?
<az> maybe security bug because it allows anyone to wipe the system so easy
<well_laid_lawn> az:  how old is your os ?
<well_laid_lawn> https://thehackernews.com/2016/11/hacking-linux-system.html
<az> well_laid_lawn, a month or less
<well_laid_lawn> should be fixed by now
<az> 18.04
<well_laid_lawn> I couldn't find anything else on the net related
<well_laid_lawn> so maybe try a bug report or the forums
<well_laid_lawn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<az> against which package should I report this?
<Unit193> Is it a busybox prompt/
<az> no it seems like full root one
<az> I'm not very sure though
<Unit193> Try `mount`
<az> I'll have to restart
<az> then if it's busybox or other, what should I do next?
<Unit193> If it's busybox, there's certainly no bug as you're still in the initramfs.
<az> else, I should report it against which package?
<Unit193> Depends on what stage it's at.
<az> it's because the home is on that encrypted drive
<az> so when it's unable to access home it goes there so I think it's pretty in advanced stage
<az> restarting
<az> Unit193, I was able to mount some partitions
<az> so should I blindly open a bug or there is something else you can suggest?
<az> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1840529
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1840529 not found
<csanyipal> Hello,
<csanyipal> I am a new user of Xubuntu, bit long term user of Debian, and Gentoo user.
<csanyipal> Here on Xubuntu I wish to hear the beep on my Xfce4-Terminal. How to set it up?
<csanyipal> I installed the beep application too.
<csanyipal> I set up the xfce-terminal for visible and audible signal too.
<csanyipal> But, I can't hear the beep. Why?
<csanyipal> Bye! I must re-login to my Desktop now.
#xubuntu 2019-08-18
<piterke> witam
<julian70> Hello, I just recently switched to xubuntu from lubuntu. On lubuntu, I had an openbox config that let me move and size windows to corners of the screen using the numpad. Is it possible to do something similar in xubuntu?
<brainwash> julian70: did you check the available keybinds yet? Xfce Settings > Window Manager
<julian70> Ah, no. Thanks! I had just looked at the shortcuts through the keyboard settings.
#xubuntu 2020-08-10
<DarkTrick> hm, how do I rename multiple files and add numbering?
<DarkTrick> I can only (1) overwrite filename, but then they don't have numbers, so they get name clashes. Or (2) I choose "numbering", but that won't let me chuuse a name
<DarkTrick> ah! don't see the tree because of the wood! (?) Text-Format: "Text-Number"
<DarkTrick> hidden gem
<well_laid_lawn> self help is best help
<ggz> hi
<diogenes_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pmjdebruijn> Unit193: hey, I just found out you do the xubuntu core iso thing
<pmjdebruijn> may I ask how this ISO is generated? by what tools?
<pmjdebruijn> live-build / livecd-rootfs ?
<Unit193> pmjdebruijn: Unfortunately, custom.
<pmjdebruijn> only for the core iso? or xubuntu in general?
<Unit193> Only core.
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> the normal xubuntu iso is generated using live-build/livecd-rootfs?
<pmjdebruijn> the reason I'm asking, is that I'm evaluating approaches to customizing a xubuntu iso
<pmjdebruijn> I only just noticed oem-config-remaster
<Unit193> It's done on Canonical infra, so yes the exact same way Ubuntu is.
<pmjdebruijn> (which is easy enough to adapt)
<pmjdebruijn> is the exact methodology on the canonical infra documented somewhere?
<Unit193> Perhaps, if nothing else then hopefully comments.
<xu-irc4w> Hallo zusammen
<Guest_4> Hello, I have the following problem. I encrypted my home directory and mounted it again populating it with my backup. Permissions seem alright, but I have two applications unable to access the home directory: lsyncd & electrum (which is run from within the home directory). Could anybody help me out with this?
<Gusj> Hi Tom, I hope you remember me, this is an update and the original BUG
<Gusj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1845982
<Gusj> last year you were helping me with an old toshiba satellite laptop where linux (multiple dists) was not recognizing the keyboard and mousepad, you had told me not to contact you anymore about this particular hardware, this was nov last year? but I wanted to let you know that I eventually found a fix for the problem. After a month working at it, I kept at it and eventually I got it to work, I want to comment it on my bug report but don't know how to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845982 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Toshiba Satellite C55-A%105 laptop Keyboard and trackpad DO NOT WORK USB kybd and mouse DO WORK" [Undecided,New]
<Gusj> properly do it? in case somebody else runs into this similar issue, Do I add this info as a comment on the bug?
<Gusj> My grub commands, that I got to by trial / error is the following
<Gusj> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=noirq irqpoll atkbd.reset=1 i8042.noaux=1 i8042.kbdreset=1 i8042.reset=1 i8042.dumbkbd=1 i8042.direct=1 acpi_backlight=vendor pcie_aspm=force acpi_osi=! acpi_osi='Windows 2006'"
<gnrp> Gusj: Yeah, add a comment ot that bug
<gnrp> and then also say that it is a fix or workaround
<gnrp> (not being Tom, I still reply :P)
<Gusj> gnrp: Thank you, ok I will do that yes I meant tomreyn, since he helped me alot,
<Gusj> gnrp: trying to understand this, if 'acpi=noirq' says do not use ACPI for IRQ routing, how is the irq routing done?
<gnrp> Gusj: No clue about that, sorry^^ But I think you would find more expertise on that in #ubuntu (or even #grub?) anyway, since it is not really Xubuntu-specific
<Gusj> gnrp: Ahh got it ty :)
#xubuntu 2020-08-11
<letho4> Bonjour
<diogenes_> !fr | letho4
<ubottu> letho4: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xu-help84w> On the top bar. The menu keeps moving across the screen when I open a folder or anything.
<gnrp> xu-help84w: That sounds very weird. Do you have a screenshot?
<xu-help84w> how do i send one to you
<xu-help73w> Hello, I want to use a pc with Xubuntu that I can view via Teamviewer, but without a display. Untill now when it boots, the GUI is deactivated if the pc does not detect a screen on boot.
<xu-help73w> Is it possible to turn off that check?
<Boogerhead> Hello, and sorry! I couldn't find any documentation. Is there a 20.04.1 release yet? When would it populate in do-release upgrade? Is it generally safe to just run do-release-upgrade -d now?
<coconut> xubuntu 20.04.1 release was released the same say as ubuntu 20.04.1
<coconut> !LTSupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<coconut> *day
<Boogerhead> Thank you, Coconut! I'm very much obliged.
<xu-help69w> Hi, I've a problem that soon (less than half hour) after installing Xubuntu 20.04.1 64bit on a pc with a Sempron LE-1200 on a BioStar M61PB-M2S, with 3GB of RAM, then screen freeze with a random pattern and the system crash. The same happens after installing Mint 20 64bit XFCE
<xu-help69w> I'm now running a RAM memory test, but until now there is no failure with RAM.
<diogenes_> xu-help69w, try to disable the compositor.
<xu-help69w> What is the "compositor" ?
<diogenes_> settings > window manager tweaks > compositor
<xu-help69w> Ok. Thanks. I will try than and then tell what happens.
<xu-irc26w> please add a update for java latest version auto install
#xubuntu 2020-08-12
<nikolam> I keep getting warbled screen when I turn on second monitor in Settigns>Display. primary monitor is on AMD 7850 and secondary is on Intel 4600 (plus it is always 1024X768 bydefault and it also garbles when changing resolution).
<nikolam> I can make enable second monitor and then change it's resolution, but after several trying out, sometimes it works, sometimes it garbles screen1 at AMD card, at rendom.
<brainwash> nikolam: this one? bug 1873895
<ubottu> bug 1873895 in xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (Ubuntu) "Regression: block staircase display with side-by-side monitors of different pixel widths" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873895
<nikolam> brainwash, looks and smells like that is it.
<guido62> Hello, I just upgraded Xubuntu. Now Grub is not showing anymore. It just starts directly into Xubuntu, I can't selecht Windows
<diogenes_> guido62, run in termina: sudo update-grub
<diogenes_> notice if it says anything about windows in the output.
<guido62>  Windows Boot Manager gevonden op /dev/sda2@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<diogenes_> guido62, better pastebin the entire output.
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guido62> https://pastebin.com/skjEbuYM
<guido62> From what I found there seems to be an issue with the latest version of GRUB.
<guido62> Since February. So I would expect that there is some kind of solution to the issue.
<jalt> Hi, will there be 16.04.7 and/or 18.04.5 ISOs of Xubuntu? If so, for what architectures?
<tomreyn> jalt: xubuntu 16.04 is EOL since aoril 2019 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL
<tomreyn> *april
#xubuntu 2020-08-13
<dreamon> hello, pressing strg+alt+l locks the screen, but I can still see desktop and move mouse. but no clicks are not possible anymore. This happens sometimes
<xu-help9w> When will there be an auto update for 20.04.1 available?
<Guest20789> Xubuntu TP-link TL-WN823N Driver
<Guest20789> 20.04
<Guest20789> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/
<UbuntuUser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/
<UbuntuUser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/
<UbuntuUser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/
<UbuntuUser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/
<UbuntuUser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/
<UbuntuUser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/
<UbuntuUser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/
<UbuntuUser> Drone removes quiet on *!*@212.252.138.129
<UbuntuUser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/
<UbuntuUser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6ggnTDdd2/
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttestv
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<Guest47518> testtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest
<InternetConnecti> Hi, I recently installed Xubuntu on an old (older than 10 years) laptop and am experiencing internet connection sharing trouble.
<diogenes_> InternetConnecti, details.
<InternetConnecti> Thanks for the quick response. My laptop is connected to the internet via a mobile wifi device. But i'm also trying to share that internet connection to a router via the ethernet port. i've tried setting the mobile wifi connection to share with other computers but the router still cant connect to internet.
<diogenes_> InternetConnecti, how did you try 'setting the mobile wifi connection to share with other computers' also what mobile wifi and what router?
<InternetConnecti> It's a Huawei mobile wifi device, and the router is a Totolink A3002RUV2 dual band router. I edited the ipv4 method of the connection to the the mobile wifi device to "Share with other computers" as thats the solution i saw, when i googled how to share an internet connection in Ubuntu
<InternetConnecti> I used the network manager to edit the connection if that is also relevant.
<diogenes_> InternetConnecti, do you happen to have also a usb 3g modem?
<InternetConnecti> NO, but i've tried connecting the mobile wifi device via usb. Then it was listed as a wired connection. And it still presented me with the same problem of the router not being connected to the internet.
<diogenes_> so you connect the router with PC via ethernet cable?
<InternetConnecti> yes
<diogenes_> InternetConnecti, so basically you've got 2 options:
<diogenes_> 1) check if your router can work as a repeater
<diogenes_> 2) via ethernet cable but you gonna have to disable the DHCP on the router
<InternetConnecti> I could try disabling DHCP on the router. But if i do that will the laptop take over assigning ip adresses to devices conneced to the router?
<diogenes_> yes
<InternetConnecti> OK, I'll try that. Thanks for the help diogenes_ if i couldsend you a couple of drinks i would'=D (y)
<diogenes_> InternetConnecti, hehe don't worry about that, let's see if that works.
<diogenes_> and you should setup ipv4 shared to other computers for the 'ethernet connection' on the PC.
<InternetConnecti> ok, but what ip address should i use now that i'm turning off DHCP on the router?
<diogenes_> InternetConnecti, you mean on the router?
<InternetConnecti> yes
<diogenes_> if it was 192.168.1.1 then replace with 192.168.1.2
<InternetConnecti> The router was set to obtain an IP address automatically.
<diogenes_> then 192.168.1.2
<InternetConnecti> Also what default gateway and DNS should i input?
<diogenes_> isn't there the option to put default? if you press Tab?
<InternetConnecti> no, i'm on the router's webpage and i don't see that option.
<diogenes_> gateway try: 192.168.1.3 DNS see the one in connection information in the networm icon.
<diogenes_> network*
<InternetConnecti> Quick update. Just now i was fiddling with the ipv4 methods of both connections and when i set the conection to the mobile wifi device to automatic DHCP, and the router'sconnection to share with other computers, the router picked up an internet connection.
<InternetConnecti> *connection of the
<diogenes_> so it works now?
<InternetConnecti> yes, i'm not sure how though.
<InternetConnecti> on the router's webpage for the wan status. it says IP Address : 10.42.0.247/255.255.255.0/10.42.0.1. And DNS: 10.42.0.1/0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
<InternetConnecti> Network manager shows the following info: IP Address : 10.42.0.1, broadcast address : 10.42.0.255
<InternetConnecti> does this make any sense?
<diogenes_> InternetConnecti, if it works the why would you bother.
<InternetConnecti> i'm just worried that maybe somewhere in the future it will give me another headache. Hopefully not.
<InternetConnecti> Thank you so much for your time diogenes_!!! Virtual beers on me!
<diogenes_> InternetConnecti, you're welcome )
<InternetConnecti> Bye, and have a great day friend\O/ '=D
#xubuntu 2020-08-14
<xu-irc68w> I've installed xubuntu. Installed the i3 packages. How do I change the default wm to i3. I tried a couple of methods that I read online. Is there anyone who can give me some advice.
<xubuntu32i> hello
<xubuntu32i> someone here?
<diogenes_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu32i> why irc servers still not able to post images?
<xubuntu32i> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu_2Qxtmraw
<xubuntu32i> listen to this song
<rud0lf> because irc was not meant to send large amount of data
<cimbakahn> Is eolie in the ubuntu repo?
<genii> !info eolie
<ubottu> Package eolie does not exist in focal
<cimbakahn> What about in 18.04.1  ?
<tomreyn> !info eolie bionic
<genii> Nope, i just did an apt-cache search for it my 18.04 machine here
<ubottu> Package eolie does not exist in bionic
<cimbakahn> Ok.  I was just wondering where i got it.
<genii> There does seem to be a PPA of it at https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk/+archive/ubuntu/eolie
<genii> ..the usual dire warnings here about PPAs possibly screwing up your system, etc etc
<cimbakahn> Depending which PPA you choose.  Some are better maintained than others.
<genii> Yes, very true.
<cimbakahn> Ok.  It looks like i got it using a PPA.
<genii> This PPA is by the original author of it, so should be fine
<cimbakahn> It is a browser.  I like it alot, but are now having problems with it, so i was trying to figure out how to contact the developers.
<cimbakahn> I evidentally got it here:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnumdk/eolie/ubuntu
<genii> cimbakahn: https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk says his email is cedric.bellegarde@adishatz.org
<genii> You could probably also just file a bug report
<cimbakahn> Where do i do that?  Which link?
<cimbakahn> I guess i'll just use his email.
<cimbakahn> Thank you very much!
#xubuntu 2020-08-15
<xu-irc34w> hello! I have a quick question, does anybody know when is 20.04.1 to be released?
<coconut> xu-irc34w, that is released, only the upgrade path not yet i believe
<xu-irc34w> oh, it's just that at https://xubuntu.org/download it says 20.04, while at ubuntu, or budgie it already says 20.04.1
<coconut> xu-irc34w, try https://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<coconut> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/20.04.1/release/
<xu-irc34w> cool, thanks, coconut, I'll now proceed to install it, cheers!
<coconut> website still needs to be upgraded
<coconut> :)
<ZampNoxis> Hello, this is my first time using this channel. I've been building a retro gaming hobby computer using an older onboard GPU (GeForce 6150. I plan on getting an actual graphics card if I can get the issue I'm about to mention sorted out). I just installed the latest version of Xubuntu and noticed Nvidia settings isn't installed, so I tried installing it and was getting issues. Turns out there were no proprietary drivers installed a
<ZampNoxis>  seems Nouveau was used instead. I went on nvidia's site and found the correct driver (304.137) for the onboard GPU. I followed the readme and made sure I met or exceeded the minimum requirements. I went into TTY1, became root, stopped lightdm, ran the installation script, but I ended up getting an error saying "Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module". I searched apt for nvidia drivers and the earliest drivers there are is 390 I 
<ZampNoxis> ve. I tried using a PPA that has the driver I need, but the legacy driver didn't show up in apt search. I think it might have something to do with either having too new of a version of Xorg or that the current kernel doesn't support this legacy driver. Is there a fix to this? Would getting an ATI/AMD card work better?
<tomreyn> hi ZampNoxis1
<ZampNoxis1> Hello
<tomreyn> nvidia supports their hardware with proprietary drivers for a while, and during this while, ubuntu does provide these proprietary drivers, too.
<tomreyn> if your hardware depends on this old proprietary driver, then it is no longer supported by nvidias proprietary driver,
<tomreyn> amd/ati provide open source drivers (with an optional proprietary overlay, but that is really quite optional and bot supported here and i wouldn't recommend it)
<tomreyn> and yes, there are also open source drivers for nvidia graphics chipsets, but they just provide basic functionality and low performance.
<tomreyn> that's unlike amd/ati's
<ZampNoxis> It doesn't seem like the onboard graphics depends on the proprietary drivers, it's just that I prefer the proprietary ones over Nouveau. I just can't figure out why the .run script keeps failing. I have a log that I can copy and paste to pastebin if that helps
<ZampNoxis> I think I might've found the problem. A line in the log reads "/bin/sh: 1: flex: not found" as it seems the script was trying to run flex, but I didn't have it installed
<ZampNoxis> Sorry I keep popping in and out. Pidgin closes out every time I stop lightdm. Now there's a new issue. I installed flex, then got an error saying bison is missing. I installed bison, now the log is saying "make[3]: *** No rule to make target 'arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.c', needed by 'arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.o'.  Stop."
<klu3> i downloaded xubuntu 20.04 iso but where can i find the md5 hash its not on the download page so i can verify my iso
<tomreyn> we sorted this out in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> ZampNoxis: did you notice when i mentioned "not supported"?
<tomreyn> i actually mistyped and wrote "bot supported", but meant "not"
<klu3> tomreyn: you the bomb! ;)
<ZampNoxis> Hmm, if that's the case, then I guess the proprietary drivers are a bust for Nvidia. Not sure if AMD's proprietary drivers, but it sounds like they're most likely in the same boat. It sounds like my best option might be to go with an ATI/AMD card (I'm looking to use a card from circa 2005) and use the open source drivers since nvidia's open source drivers aren't as good
<tomreyn> ZampNoxis: 2005 can be tough either way, though i assume an old ati may still be working. i had good enough results with an r300 and r600 card on ubuntu 16.04 some 3 years ago, and assume those may still work on 20.04 with the radeon driver.
<tomreyn> https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<xubuntu78i> мяу
<ZampNoxis> @tomreyn Thanks for the link. Looking at the features, it looks like it would work. eBay has plenty of ATI GPUs in good shape from that era. I'm not too concerned about the missing or todo features if it doesn't inhibit gameplay
<tomreyn> ZampNoxis: do those old graphics cards behave differently or why is it you want one of those?
<ZampNoxis> It's just for a hobby build to get that mid 2000s feel of a pc
<tomreyn> i guess you could also get this with a current graphics card, but YMMV
<ZampNoxis> I'll take that in consideration. Thank for all the help
<ZampNoxis> into*
#xubuntu 2020-08-16
<sorcerer> so i switched out from xfce to plasma on this desktop, but still using the xubuntu core and its better then the kubuntu core even in plasma
<Unit193> Shouldn't be, you'll have a mix of GTK and Qt.
<sorcerer> lol well it honestly is better
<sorcerer> lol
<sorcerer> idk why
<sorcerer> no issues on xubuntu with it, ive had more issues on kubuntu lmfao
<DarkTrick> could someone try to use `ghostwriter`? I get a seg fault on running
<DarkTrick> I want to check, if it's *my* machine or a bug
<DarkTrick> *would like to
<well_laid_lawn> DarkTrick: which xubuntu version ?
<DarkTrick> sorry! 20.04
<well_laid_lawn> !find strace
<ubottu> Found: dnstracer, strace, libparistraceroute-dev, libparistraceroute1, nfstrace, nfstrace-doc, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11650 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=strace&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<well_laid_lawn> DarkTrick: you should be able to find the issue using strace
<well_laid_lawn> I don't have 20.04 yet
<dreamon> hello. is der a way to change windowsize without playing 10seconds to find exact mouse positon to resize?
<pmjdebruijn> dreamon: alt + richtclick = resize, nomatter where you are inside the window
<dreamon> pmjdebruijn, Cool. Thanks
<dreamon> does anybody use dolphin? want to have a dark theme for it. I failed till now.
<diogenes_> dreamon, there are plenty.
<diogenes_> Breeze-Dark
<dreamon> diogenes_, where do i find it? its not in default appearence?
<diogenes_> dreamon, sudo apt install breeze-gtk-theme gtk3-engines-breeze
<dreamon> diogenes_, but dolphin still not in dark mode
<diogenes_> dreamon, sudo apt install qt5-style-plugins
<diogenes_> and try again to switch themes.
<dreamon> diogenes_, your a genius!
